# Hogs, Harleys, Baggers, Choppers



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I wanted to start a thread dedicated to the AMERICAN IRON....post anything,,,your bike, your Colors,1%ers represent too!!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 13 2006, 02:52 AM~6358700
> *I just wanted to start a thread dedicated to the AMERICAN IRON....
> 
> Heres what Im bringing to the table...2007 Street Glide FLHX (mods in the making)
> ...


damm i can see it now

21'' front wheel 
taller bars
lower the ass a lil
louder pipes
:thumbsup:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

softtail


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

UCE Family


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

My American Ironhorse Legend "More Awesome"


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 12 2006, 07:52 PM~6358700
> *I just wanted to start a thread dedicated to the AMERICAN IRON....
> 
> Heres what Im bringing to the table...2007 Street Glide FLHX (mods in the making)
> ...


is Angelo gonna touch this one :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

dont know.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Coast is though....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

any pics of Kebos hog?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 12 2006, 09:52 PM~6358700
> *I just wanted to start a thread dedicated to the AMERICAN IRON....
> 
> Heres what Im bringing to the table...2007 Street Glide FLHX (mods in the making)
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 13 2006, 09:50 PM~6365304
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the colorbar for bikes up by the wind screen?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

sure is..I was waiting for someone to notice that

...I got mine coming!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Oct 12 2006, 09:09 PM~6358821
> *UCE Family
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this bike @ circus circus during the super show,bad-ass bike!


----------



## gothabillie (Jan 12, 2005)

dont feel like adding pics to some bucket & all that fun shit to post pics on here sos here linke to my chopper/bobbers pic http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/orggothabill...m/ph//my_photos


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 15 2006, 10:26 AM~6372003
> *sure is..I was waiting for someone to notice that
> 
> ...I got mine coming!
> *



I want to see one of those lit up at night...


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

i thought this was "layitlow" a site for "lowriders"


im just stirring up the shit :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 15 2006, 01:08 PM~6371721
> *Is that the colorbar for bikes up by the wind screen?
> *


i was gonna ask teh same thing?

is it a color bar ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 15 2006, 03:26 PM~6372003
> *sure is..I was waiting for someone to notice that
> 
> ...I got mine coming!
> *


at least peopel will be able to see the colors bouncing on the color bar at night.

the way people drive now days you need all the attention u can get.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 15 2006, 11:50 AM~6372414
> *at least peopel will be able to see the colors bouncing on the color bar at night.
> 
> the way people drive now days you need all the attention u can get.
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 15 2006, 11:53 AM~6372430
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

my homie's website, he does custom paint on bikes, candy, flake, pinstripe, murals anything you want. http://www.elitekustomz.com/index2.htm


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

whats up Paper Route!! :biggrin: 


here is some pics from the COW PALACE (FRISCO) BIKE SHOW TODAY. ENJOY.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

finally a rigid bobber.


and its got a frisco'ed tank. :thumbsup: 










I was starting to hate this topic.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

MORE FROM FRISCO


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Some good looking bikes up in here. Here are more that I like


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 15 2006, 07:57 PM~6374232
> *Some good looking bikes up in here. Here are more that I like
> 
> 
> ...


are those bobbers or are they old school choppers. i get them confused a lot


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 15 2006, 07:49 PM~6374173
> *MORE FROM FRISCO
> 
> 
> ...


nice flicks bro i like the roadglides


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 15 2006, 09:58 PM~6374247
> *are those bobbers or are they old school choppers. i get them confused a lot
> *


those are bobbers.


Bobbers are one of the oldest forms of customized bikes, started around the 1920's. Bobbers dont have any stretch or rake in the neck of the frame, the have rigid frames, small gas tanks, BOBBED rear fenders (cut down and very minimal), most of the time bobbers do not have front brakes or front fender. No signal lights, windshield or any other BS parts. Billet is looked down upon, and most of them are built using pre-84 parts and although some of us are guilty for using EVO engines, most prefer panheads and shovels. 

Harley came out with a factory bobber in 1929, they called it the D-Series. They were stripped down from the factory. It came with no front brake or fender, small rear fender, and anything else no needed to keep the bike running.


The word chopper is way over-used. It can really refer to damn near anything other than a stock bike. But a bobber, is a bobber and not many bikes fit in that category.

The term "Frisco" comes from the way the gas tank sits on the frame, it basically sits flush with the bottom of the backbone, and the bottom of the tank follows the same angle as the backbone.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

MORE FROM FRISCO...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

OUR BIKES.......


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 15 2006, 10:20 PM~6374421
> *those are bobbers.
> Bobbers are one of the oldest forms of customized bikes, started around the 1920's. Bobbers dont have any stretch or rake in the neck of the frame, the have rigid frames, small gas tanks, BOBBED rear fenders (cut down and very minimal), most of the time bobbers do not have front brakes or front fender. No signal lights, windshield or any other BS parts. Billet is looked down upon, and most of them are built using pre-84 parts and although some of us are guilty for using EVO engines, most prefer panheads and shovels.
> 
> ...


Whad up Jason


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

My Bike


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

MY NEIGHBOR, SOME EMO GUY WHO WEAR BIG CUFFS ...HE HAS A BOBBER. NICE BIKE.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 15 2006, 10:29 PM~6374503
> *Whad up Jason
> *


just chillin, checking out the motorcycle topic. looks like I will have mine finished around january, too cold to ride it then, but it will look nice sitting behind my couch in the living room, until it warms up. Thats the nice thing about bobbers, average of 6 feet long, light weight and simple.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 15 2006, 10:59 AM~6372254
> *i thought this was "layitlow" a site for "lowriders"
> im just stirring up the shit  :biggrin:
> *


Yea if it would've been a car on 24s everybody would b talkin shit


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I really like this one.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 16 2006, 01:56 AM~6375872
> *just chillin, checking out the motorcycle topic. looks like I will have mine finished around january, too cold to ride it then, but it will look nice sitting behind my couch in the living room, until it warms up. Thats the nice thing about bobbers, average of 6 feet long, light weight and simple.
> *


 :thumbsup: can't wait


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 15 2006, 09:26 AM~6372003
> *sure is..I was waiting for someone to notice that
> 
> ...I got mine coming!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 15 2006, 07:23 PM~6374455
> *OUR BIKES.......
> 
> 
> ...


SO WERE DID YOU GUYS GO RIDIN? STILL CANT BELEIVE HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS GOT BIKES. THEY ALL LOOK REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fishboy745_@Oct 15 2006, 07:09 PM~6374782
> *My Bike
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Texas Chopper :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 15 2006, 07:20 PM~6374425
> *MORE FROM FRISCO...
> 
> 
> ...


LOTS OF NICE BIKES SEEN ALOT OF THOSE AT STREET VIBRATIONS IN RENO
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUICKNAILHEAD (Oct 19, 2003)

*I don't have much yet.. but I started with something... Prolly like to get a StreetBob just cuz of the six speed and 96 cube from factory and they look killer in silver denim..

But here's my sporty.. as I am re-assembling it now..

1986 XL 1200

NAILHEAD*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone know of any harley salvage yards in the bay im looking for a project for the winter


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 16 2006, 11:56 PM~6383576
> *anyone know of any harley salvage yards in the bay im looking for a project for the winter
> *


Try ebay man there alot of rebuildable bikes on there some with clean titles


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Whats good big Tony?


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 13 2006, 08:50 PM~6365304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A REAL PIMP ON THA SHAW :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Oct 17 2006, 08:22 AM~6384606
> *A REAL PIMP ON THA SHAW :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 16 2006, 09:48 PM~6382829
> *LOTS OF NICE BIKES SEEN ALOT OF THOSE AT STREET VIBRATIONS IN RENO
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


POST THE PICS YOU GOT BRO.. I KNOW YOU GOT SOME.. CUS I WAS WITH YOU
ONE DAY YOU CAN SHOW ME HOW TO POST, I GOT ABOUT 50 / 60 PICS. ALSO


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

jOSH,WHAT YOU GOT FOR BEAT ON YOURS?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

these bikes my step brother built.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 17 2006, 02:31 PM~6386867
> *jOSH,WHAT YOU GOT FOR BEAT ON YOURS?
> *




not yet....just factory cd player etc.

my color bar came in today.- From Ted


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Oct 17 2006, 02:55 PM~6387055
> *these bikes i helped my step brother build. ( might by the flat black one but not sure just yet)
> 
> 
> ...




nice....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

24s on the saturn? :0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:0 :0 :0

That wrapped tank is awesome.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

USO/UCE Families


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

YOU KNOOOOWW!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

still waitin to see the bike that has a tv behind the sissy bar.

any 1 got pics of it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 17 2006, 08:01 PM~6388430
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice, finally more badass bikes.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2006, 08:16 PM~6389768
> *nice, finally more badass bikes.
> *


 :uh: oh no now you a biker too??? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Oct 17 2006, 11:26 PM~6389832
> *:uh: oh no now you a biker too??? :biggrin:
> *


now???? I been around it before i was old enough to walk, i been around bikes my whole life. :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2006, 08:27 PM~6389852
> *now???? I been around it before i was old enough to walk, i been around bikes my whole life.  :biggrin:
> *


  now move to Cali and ride with us :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*ol dirty, thanks for posting a pic of my bike ,... but heres a couple shots of my shit '49 PANHEAD(my daily driver EVERY DAY), and i got a new one im building, it'll be siiiiick...*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*MY GARAGE AT HOME,......










AND MY BIKE BUILDING AREA AT MY SHOP,.. (with one of my bikes on it too)










AND THE NEW ONE STARTED, A COUPLE DAYS AGO...*


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz+Oct 17 2006, 11:29 PM~6389876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Im building mine as a daily too. No more worrying about getting a seatbelt ticket, lol.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2006, 08:42 PM~6389999
> *..... but then again, THEY ARE THE SINNERS.
> 
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Hell yeah that's what I'm talking about


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2006, 07:30 PM~6389879
> *ol dirty, thanks for posting a pic of my bike ,... but heres a couple shots of my shit '49 PANHEAD(my daily driver EVERY DAY), and i got a new one im building, it'll be siiiiick...
> 
> 
> ...


im lovin those white walls.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Can't forget this bad bitch


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*unfortunately,... alot of these pics pic'd are like "production choppers" with flat paint, that sucks... bumms me out that they're isnt more people building and putting soul into these bikes. (except that silver bike in the WCC frame with the plane engine,... that fkn rules!)*


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Oct 17 2006, 12:11 PM~6386368
> *POST THE PICS YOU GOT BRO.. I KNOW YOU GOT SOME.. CUS I WAS WITH YOU
> ONE DAY YOU CAN SHOW ME HOW TO POST, I GOT ABOUT 50 / 60 PICS. ALSO
> *


HERES A FEW....................


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

SOME MORE FROM LAST YEAR.....


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 17 2006, 10:27 PM~6390406
> *HERES A FEW....................
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

after my 64 is done....I want this....


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 17 2006, 04:01 PM~6388430
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bikes, yours?


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

HERE YOU GO MR.79 FLH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

bad ass baggers


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2006, 12:12 AM~6390256
> *unfortunately,... alot of these pics pic'd are like "production choppers" with flat paint, that sucks... bumms me out that they're isnt more people building and putting soul into these bikes. (except that silver bike in the WCC frame with the plane engine,... that fkn rules!)
> *


amen. one day those guys will go back to buying boats.



I gotta say though, I would rather see that than bike over a damn bagger though, either way, I wouldnt have either one.



this shit is crazy...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Oct 18 2006, 12:32 AM~6390447
> *after my 64 is done....I want this....
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin great right there.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

borrowed from rednationmc.com


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

"I gotta say though, I would rather see that than bike over a damn bagger though, either way, I wouldnt have either one."




:uh: :


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

Superco Customs (Trevelen from Lifestyle) 


El Jefe










El Peligroso


























Dickies bike


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i love the old school choppers with spokes


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

lets see more heritage softtails with the whitewalls. anyone got more of scott king's uso tacoma softtail??


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 17 2006, 09:44 PM~6390530
> *HERE YOU GO MR.79 FLH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO THANKS


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 17 2006, 03:21 PM~6387226
> *not yet....just factory cd player etc.
> 
> my color bar came in today.- From Ted
> *


you putting 1 in the saturn also?


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 17 2006, 09:44 PM~6390530
> *HERE YOU GO MR.79 FLH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS MINE, THANKS FOR PUTTIN IT JESS... YOU STILL NEED TO SHOW ME HOW TO POST BRO..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Oct 18 2006, 08:22 AM~6392840
> *THIS IS MINE, THANKS FOR PUTTIN IT JESS... YOU STILL NEED TO SHOW ME HOW TO POST BRO..
> *


I THOUGHT I RECOGNIZED THAT BIKE


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 18 2006, 08:25 AM~6392863
> *I THOUGHT I RECOGNIZED THAT BIKE
> *


YUP THAT BE MINE , DAMN I REMEMBER THAT PIC, 2 YRS. AGO , IN RENO.. DAMN MY ASS WAS KILLING ME , 7 HR. RIDE TO GET THERE, LOT OF BARS BETWEEN HERE AND THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2006, 11:12 PM~6390256
> *unfortunately,... alot of these pics pic'd are like "production choppers" with flat paint, that sucks... bumms me out that they're isnt more people building and putting soul into these bikes. (except that silver bike in the WCC frame with the plane engine,... that fkn rules!)
> *


X2


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Oct 18 2006, 03:10 PM~6394949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM i no him from somewere :0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Great shots :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2006, 04:12 AM~6390256
> *unfortunately,... alot of these pics pic'd are like "production choppers" with flat paint, that sucks... bumms me out that they're isnt more people building and putting soul into these bikes. (except that silver bike in the WCC frame with the plane engine,... that fkn rules!)
> *


very true


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 18 2006, 09:21 AM~6392829
> *you putting 1 in the saturn also?
> *



yeah....actually 3.
I big one up front, and 2 small ones on the back of each head rest. :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

so, PSTA...Ima need my DINO CD back please


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2006, 12:12 AM~6390256
> *unfortunately,... alot of these pics pic'd are like "production choppers" with flat paint, that sucks... bumms me out that they're isnt more people building and putting soul into these bikes.
> *


damn, check it out, "production choppers" it would kinda suck knowing someone else has the exact same bike.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

another from Superco Customs


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

saw this one at Hayward show couple of months ago


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2006, 09:12 PM~6390256
> *bumms me out that they're isnt more people building and putting soul into these bikes.
> *


My Dad building one of his bikes mid 70s :biggrin:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2006, 09:32 PM~6390815
> *El Peligroso
> 
> 
> ...


el peligroso is a badass bike not into the chrome frame very much but still....................badass and a nice paint job


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

REAL BIKERS


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 19 2006, 02:52 AM~6398834
> *REAL BIKERS
> 
> 
> ...


see thats what I grew up around, I know alot of people in CA grew up into lowriding, I grew up around bikers, I didnt get into lowriding until I was 13 (damn, I am from NC, lol), my uncle used to build bikes in his house, they had a spare bedroom he kept parts in and did alot of work in there, and he would finish them in his living room, I remember staying with him on the weekends, we would watch Dallas on tv and he would be wrenching on his bikes, Im gonna go get some pics from my aunts house and scan them. He passed away a few years back.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 19 2006, 02:28 AM~6398800
> *My Dad building one of his bikes mid 70s :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a cool ass picture


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 18 2006, 11:08 PM~6395856
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



wow, thats just my kinda style - mixed styles.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 19 2006, 01:52 AM~6398834
> *REAL BIKERS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 19 2006, 06:28 AM~6398800
> *My Dad building one of his bikes mid 70s :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

now thats a chopper.

luvn the old skool flics.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 19 2006, 06:52 AM~6398834
> *REAL BIKERS
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i'm talkin about, down to earth peeps.
that worked hard and built their own bikes,in their garage or back yard with their own 2 hands,
none of that reproduction chopper shit,no billet or after market motors,no its a show bike i don't even ride it crap.no young kids that have their parents buy em a bike cause their friend has one.none of that repo crap.

good ol HARLEY DAVIDSONS,stripped down long front end death traps, that most peopel refer to as CHOPPERS.

i must say i have wayyyyy more respect for those old skool bikers, nomads, or retired patch holders from the 60's-till now, that keep it real.

rather than soem of teh cats you see now days, they go out pay cash for a bike,and think their big shit, but you will NEVER see em at a OUTLAW motorcycle clubs event.

i my self grew up around bikes(harley's)my dad has always road since i was a kid,my uncles and close friend of the family have always been into bikes.from old shovel heads,rigids, heritage, baggers,etc.

my dad road with teh VAGOS MC for alot of years,and just retired not too long ago.

i got much RESPECT for bikers like teh kind u see in the pics.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*damn,..... i thought someone stole old family photos from out of my parents house right now!!!! hahahah looking good bro!.





...this pic is for you Jason (Tattoo76)!...







*


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

This was a good topic until we started to have to hear the respect this, respect that" crap. Who gives a fuck about what these folks' respect. The guys that have shown pics of their bikes are just as proud of their bikes as anyone can be, whether they built them or not. The fact is, some of us are busy building their cars and do not have time to wrench on bikes. Besides, some things are left to the guys with the "know how". I for one, with many lowrides under my belt and two more under construction, didn't feel the need to build the two bikes I now own. As for needing anyone's respect, who needs it.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Oct 19 2006, 10:20 PM~6405166
> *This was a good topic until we started to have to hear the respect this, respect that" crap. Who gives a fuck about what these folks' respect. The guys that have shown pics of their bikes are just as proud of their bikes as anyone can be, whether they built them or not. The fact is, some of us are busy building their cars and do not have time to wrench on bikes. Besides, some things are left to the guys with the "know how". I for one, with many lowrides under my belt and two more under construction, didn't feel the need to build the two bikes I now own. As for needing anyone's respect, who needs it.
> *



Thank you. This topic is about exactly what the title says.& For those who dont like all bikes, get the fuck out and start a Bobber thread or something.


my dad road with teh VAGOS MC for alot of years,and just retired not too long ago.

:thumbsup: 
I gotta lot of respect for the Vagos.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks for sharing the pics 56belair


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I love this thred to fuckin death! more old skool please! IM LOVING IT


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

just sprayed it :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Oct 19 2006, 11:22 PM~6406019
> *just sprayed it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!! What kind of bike is that?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 20 2006, 01:14 AM~6405631
> *Thank you.  This topic is about exactly what the title says.& For those who dont like all bikes, get the fuck out and start a Bobber thread or something.
> 
> *


thats a good idea a topic with "no cookie cutters". its funny how people get mad over someones opinions, or in this case getting mad because someone makes a reply showing respect to the ones who were riding bikes back before "it was cool", like crenshaw magraw was. if you cant take the opinions of others, dont make topics on public forums. 
just because someone says they wouldnt own a certain type of something doesnt mean they are hating on it, its the same as lowriders I guess, some people are happy with 4 doors some people wouldnt own them. some build trucks, some build cars, some build bombs some build traditionals. if everyone liked the same exact thing the world would get boring.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2006, 11:10 PM~6404427
> *damn,..... i thought someone stole old family photos from out of my parents house right now!!!! hahahah looking good bro!.
> ...this pic is for you Jason (Tattoo76)!...
> 
> ...


*
man, I love 21/21 bikes, Im a spoke wheel purist, but I also think 21" invaders front and rear would be badass on a 21/21 bike too.*


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 20 2006, 02:31 AM~6406347
> *thats a good idea a topic with "no cookie cutters". its funny how people get mad over someones opinions, or in this case getting mad because someone makes a reply showing respect to the ones who were riding bikes back before "it was cool", like crenshaw magraw was. if you cant take the opinions of others, dont make topics on public forums.
> just because someone says they wouldnt own a certain type of something doesnt mean they are hating on it, its the same as lowriders I guess, some people are happy with 4 doors some people wouldnt own them. some build trucks, some build cars, some build bombs some build traditionals. if everyone liked the same exact thing the world would get boring.
> *


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 20 2006, 02:25 AM~6406182
> *NICE!!!!  What kind of bike is that?
> *



Looks like a honda or yamaha.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 19 2006, 10:14 PM~6405631
> * For those who dont like all bikes, get the fuck out and start a Bobber thread or something.
> .
> *



*shit i was under the impression that it was post what WE HAD...as in "lay it low'rs".... but who gives a fuck anyways i dont read none of this shit...i just look at the pics,... its like a magazine... hahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

This one was in Lowrider Magazine back in the late 70s early 80s. His son has it now.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 17 2006, 09:44 PM~6390530
> *HERE YOU GO MR.79 FLH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HERE IS MY RIDE, GROUND UP RESTOREATION IN 2000, I HAVE HAD FOR 20YRS.
COULD ALWAYS GO BUY CUSTOM SHIT BUT RATHER JUST KEEP THIS RUNNING CUS HAD FOR EVER AND I PUT IT ALL TOGATHER ( GAVE MY OWN LOOK ) WITH MY TWO BRO'S IN OUR GARAGE .. MONEY CAN BUY YOU A LOT OF NICE RIDES, BUT IT IS SOMEBODY ELSE'S CREATION.. ITS ALWAYS A GOOD FEELING TO KNOW YOUR STUFF WHEN PEOPLE TRIP ON IT AND ASK QUESTIONS THAT YOU CAN ANSWER :biggrin: :biggrin: DON'T HAVE TO SAY HUH, I BOUGHT IT THAT WAY..
JUST MY TWO CENT'S.. KEEP THE PIC'S COMING..


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Oct 20 2006, 01:43 PM~6408145
> *HERE IS MY RIDE, GROUND UP RESTOREATION IN 2000, I HAVE HAD FOR 20YRS.
> COULD ALWAYS GO BUY CUSTOM SHIT  BUT RATHER JUST KEEP THIS RUNNING CUS HAD FOR EVER AND I PUT IT ALL TOGATHER ( GAVE MY OWN LOOK ) WITH MY TWO BRO'S IN OUR GARAGE .. MONEY CAN BUY YOU A LOT OF NICE RIDES, BUT IT IS SOMEBODY ELSE'S  CREATION.. ITS ALWAYS A GOOD FEELING TO KNOW YOUR STUFF WHEN PEOPLE TRIP ON IT AND ASK QUESTIONS THAT YOU CAN ANSWER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  DON'T HAVE TO SAY HUH, I BOUGHT IT THAT WAY..
> JUST MY TWO CENT'S.. KEEP THE PIC'S COMING..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Mid 70s










Same bike 2003


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:

Is it still around? Ive heard one going up and down the street. Is this it?


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 20 2006, 02:02 PM~6409549
> *Mid 70s
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice to keep them running


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 20 2006, 02:07 PM~6409583
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Is it still around? Ive heard one going up and down the street. Is this it?
> *


Yes he still has it. Where in Ontario are you? Do I Know you?


----------



## DownLow64 (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 20 2006, 02:29 PM~6409719
> *Yes he still has it. Where in Ontario are you? Do I Know you?
> *


I don’t know you personally but I have seen your cars or your family's cars pretty much every day. I live around the corner. Just a couple houses away. 

Just a Homie G . If ya know what I mean.  

I had the 64 in my driveway for a wile, along with a couple Caddy's. You might not have seen them. maybe


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 20 2006, 02:35 PM~6409777
> *
> Just a Homie G . If ya know what I mean.
> 
> *


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 20 2006, 04:51 PM~6410586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Oct 17 2006, 11:12 PM~6390692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-I can dig that.

cant wait to see your bike in January.

....are you stoppin through San Jose at all when you head out here?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 20 2006, 11:51 PM~6412016
> *-I can dig that.
> 
> cant wait to see your bike in January.
> ...


Its hard to say, I will be going to LA soon, but I will be working alot during the day at my homies shop helping him out, so I doubt I will be going on alot of road trips.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2006, 06:49 PM~6421355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 22 2006, 04:49 PM~6421355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real biker :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## El Capitan (Nov 8, 2005)

Great topic.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 24 2006, 02:22 AM~6430308
> *borrowed from vagosworld.com
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a tight ass picture, and not only the bikes, but the mountains too.


it sucks out here, riding in the mountains means riding in the middle of nowhere. thats another reason I love going to CA so much. You guys have it made, the weather and the scenery. And everything is convenient.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Mid 70s











Early 80s


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 24 2006, 07:39 PM~6435585
> *Mid 70s
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats tight


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

My dads bikes late 70s :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 24 2006, 05:44 PM~6435615
> *My dads bikes late 70s :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 24 2006, 04:50 PM~6435270
> *
> 
> 
> *




nice


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Latest issue of GARAGE Magazine has EL PELIGROSO in it. Ever since Jesse James took over publishing that mag its had some real interesting shit in it. The spread they did on the BOOZE FIGHTERS MC was classic.
Anyone else read that mag?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 25 2006, 01:29 AM~6438658
> *Latest issue of GARAGE Magazine has EL PELIGROSO in it. Ever since Jesse James took over publishing that mag its had some real interesting shit in it. The spread they did on the BOOZE FIGHTERS MC was classic.
> Anyone else read that mag?
> *


I get it when I can. The main bike mag I get is The Horse im content just as long as I get that every month.

Street Choppers is OK, some bikes are a little on the yuppie side, but they are usually not coookie cutters.


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

this is the most beautiful bike jesse james has ever built. a fully riveted copper tank and fenders. i saw the show where he built this bike, it was amazing the amount of detail he put into it. i've been thinking of a way to somehow build a car with this same theme, i've got a few plans drawn out but it's far from complete. anyway, props to jesse for this one.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

My Mom 1979


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 24 2006, 10:29 PM~6438658
> *Latest issue of GARAGE Magazine has EL PELIGROSO in it. Ever since Jesse James took over publishing that mag its had some real interesting shit in it. The spread they did on the BOOZE FIGHTERS MC was classic.
> Anyone else read that mag?
> *


been getting every issue it since it came out. great mag.


----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)

MY 2004 ROAD KING CUSTOM


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

No engine but it's still a chopper :biggrin: It's also for sale.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=294958


----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)

MY WILDTOYZ CUSTOM LOWRIDER HARLEY


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

WON'T START :angry:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

^^^^^^*ALL OLD SCHOOL PICS RIGHT THERE 56...*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 24 2006, 04:51 PM~6435279
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

nice bagger wildthing 2000!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

5sixbelair, you have some real nice pics!!!!


----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 25 2006, 10:01 PM~6445306
> *nice bagger wildthing 2000!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 24 2006, 06:22 AM~6430308
> *borrowed from vagosworld.com
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I KNOW YOU'D LIKE THAT MAGRAW........


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 12 2006, 09:00 PM~6358764
> *damm i can see it now
> 
> 21'' front wheel
> ...




THE HANDLE BARS RAISED UP TO A 16 SHOULD LOOK AND FEEL PRETTY COOL.-GONNA HAVE TO RUN THE FATS AND HIDE EVERY THING INSIDE.....

PLANNING ON PUTTING THUNDERHEADS FOR THE PIPES-WHEN THEY COME OUT. SHITS TOOO QUIET NOW.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 30 2006, 05:35 AM~6470417
> *THE HANDLE BARS RAISED UP TO A 16 SHOULD LOOK AND FEEL PRETTY COOL.-GONNA HAVE TO RUN THE FATS AND HIDE EVERY THING INSIDE.....
> 
> PLANNING ON PUTTING THUNDERHEADS FOR THE PIPES-WHEN THEY COME OUT. SHITS TOOO QUIET NOW.
> *


thunder header is teh way to go.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

my pops has em on his 98 fatboy.....they sound real fuckin good.


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

this may be a stupid question, but how do you guys feel about japanese v-twins?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Oct 31 2006, 12:31 AM~6477348
> *this may be a stupid question, but how do you guys feel about japanese v-twins?
> *




PERSONALLY ID NEVER GET ONE.

THEY DO HOLD THEIR OWN IN QUALITY...BUT THE 2007 HARLEYS TOOK CARE OF THAT!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Nov 1 2006, 06:49 PM~6487282
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE BOBBER....*


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

MY OLD BIKE (SOFTTAIL) :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

CABRONES, San Diego, Support your local vato!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

NICE DRAWING....


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 1 2006, 09:41 PM~6488735
> *NICE DRAWING....
> *


That was done by Eddie Galindo (AKA Swoopy) for the Cabrones. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## wildthing 2000 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

GOING TO LOOK AT A PROJECT TOMORROW HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE SOME PICS IF I GET IT.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 5 2006, 10:31 PM~6511089
> *GOING TO LOOK AT A PROJECT TOMORROW HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE SOME PICS IF I GET IT.
> *




WHAT IS IT :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 5 2006, 11:31 PM~6511089
> *GOING TO LOOK AT A PROJECT TOMORROW HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE SOME PICS IF I GET IT.
> *


whats up Josh????? hows things going for you?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 6 2006, 02:29 AM~6512302
> *whats up Josh????? hows things going for you?
> *


the names Jim must be thinking of someone else..


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 5 2006, 09:36 PM~6511115
> *WHAT IS IT :0
> *


softail project, I already have airride swingarm for the rear, s&s motor, 180 rear tire ill post some pics soon, just got to get the frame tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 6 2006, 06:41 PM~6515903
> *the names Jim must be thinking of someone else..
> *


I quoted the wrong person, lol. I meant rollinaround.  



Its the damn Steelers avatar, lol.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 6 2006, 09:55 PM~6517735
> *I quoted the wrong person, lol. I meant rollinaround.
> Its the damn Steelers avatar, lol.
> *



lol

just chillin..........how bout you...


hey jim...cant wait to see it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 6 2006, 11:28 PM~6517991
> *lol
> 
> just chillin..........how bout you...
> ...


Im chillin just thinking about my glasshouse and my bobber.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

How fars the Bobber


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 6 2006, 11:36 PM~6518068
> *How fars the Bobber
> *


long way from being done. but i dont mind as long as i can ride starting in april.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

what kind of frame you using?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 6 2006, 09:28 PM~6517991
> *lol
> 
> just chillin..........how bout you...
> ...


GOT MY FRAME TODAY, SOFTAIL WITH LEPERA SEAT BRAND NEW AND A BRAND NEW WIDE GLIDE FRONTEND WITH 21 INCH RIM, AND TIRE ALL FOR 650 WITH PAPERWORK YOU GOT TO LOVE CRAIGSLIST


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

cool


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 7 2006, 12:17 AM~6518417
> *what kind of frame you using?
> *


paughco


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

What is a Bagger?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 8 2006, 05:00 AM~6526523
> *What is a Bagger?
> *



like a road king, ... big bike, with bags,.. heavy!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2006, 08:11 AM~6526588
> *like a road king, ... big bike, with bags,.. heavy!
> *


Huh learn something new every day.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

BEEN LOOKING INTO MAYBE BUILDING A BOBBER SOMETHING LIKE THE OFFER AT SUCKER PUNCH SALLY'S BUT THOSE ARE PRETTY EXPENSIVE ANY IDEAS ON WHERE TO FIND A DECENT FRAME...?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 8 2006, 07:35 PM~6530960
> *BEEN LOOKING INTO MAYBE BUILDING A BOBBER SOMETHING LIKE THE OFFER AT SUCKER PUNCH SALLY'S BUT THOSE ARE PRETTY EXPENSIVE ANY IDEAS ON WHERE TO FIND A DECENT FRAME...?
> *


paughco frames are inexpensive and they are one of the oldest aftermarket frame builders out there. i heard SPS uses the same frames not sure if thats correct if they dont use them, they definately copy them.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 8 2006, 07:06 PM~6531121
> *paughco frames are inexpensive and they are one of the oldest aftermarket frame builders out there. i heard SPS uses the same frames not sure if thats correct if they dont use them, they definately copy them.
> *


*Thanks man Im going to check them out*


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Jake's Bike and my brother Carlos' Bike at Chicano Park


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 8 2006, 05:35 PM~6530960
> *BEEN LOOKING INTO MAYBE BUILDING A BOBBER SOMETHING LIKE THE OFFER AT SUCKER PUNCH SALLY'S BUT THOSE ARE PRETTY EXPENSIVE ANY IDEAS ON WHERE TO FIND A DECENT FRAME...?
> *



*even if you build it yourself, your gonna spend 10-16k,.. and thats what a FLYRITE or SUCKER PUNCH SALLY bike sells for. so its really not that bad what they sell em for.

I build bobbers for people for the same price. its hard to build em any cheaper UNLESS you manufacture most of your parts and have a few thousand of each part in the back, ..lol.

Paughco WAS the original aftermarket harly parts manufacturer,.. started with primary's then went to pipes,.. then frames, front ends,.. etc etc etc.. 

frames are cool, solid and cheap. same with the thier springers... Im a dealer for Paughco, so if ya need help BRIM, let me know, happy to help*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2006, 08:51 AM~6534175
> *even if you build it yourself, your gonna spend 10-16k,.. and thats what a FLYRITE or SUCKER PUNCH SALLY bike sells for. so its really  not that bad what they sell em for.
> 
> I build bobbers for people for the same price. its hard to build em any cheaper UNLESS you manufacture most of your parts and have a few thousand of each part in the back, ..lol.
> ...


*Thanks I appreciate it.Been researching a little trying to get an idea on how much it will run.I'll definetly keep you in mind Thanks....Ever see choppahead mostof those cats say that they built most of their bikes for like 1-3 grand but who knows.... :biggrin:  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*the only way you can do that is with some shit-ass jap motors or british motors,..

you cant even get a REAL drive train for that.....*


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2006, 10:50 PM~6539253
> *the only way you can do that is with some shit-ass jap motors or british motors,..
> 
> you cant even get a REAL drive train for that.....
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: 

*so triumph motors aren't any good you think?*
*like in horsepower and maintenance?*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 9 2006, 11:31 PM~6539874
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> so triumph motors aren't any good you think?
> ...




*WELL,... lets see if i can word this right,..... triump motors are great for what they are,.. triump motors. But would I use one? would I recommend it to a customer? NO. think of it this way,... lets say you dropped 50k into building what you thought was the "baddest" "cleanest" 59 impala street custom. and you spared no expense building it. but when it came down to wheels,.. you decided to put on some bolt on luxor wire wheels with the grooved cap. sure, it may look ok going down the road,.. but YOU KNOW its junk,... and other people would look and say "damn,.. such a nice car, but the wheels are shit!"

its kinda the same thing...... I mean,.. i think there is a reason triumps were invented,... to keep **** offa harleys! hahahahahaha jk*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 10 2006, 08:55 AM~6540951
> *WELL,... lets see if i can word this right,..... triump motors are great for what they are,.. triump motors. But would I use one? would I recommend it to a customer? NO.  think of it this way,... lets say you dropped 50k into building what you thought was the "baddest" "cleanest" 59 impala street custom. and you spared no expense building it. but when it came down to wheels,.. you decided to put on some bolt on luxor wire wheels with the grooved cap. sure, it may look ok going down the road,.. but YOU KNOW its junk,... and other people would look and say "damn,.. such a nice car, but the wheels are shit!"
> 
> its kinda the same thing...... I mean,.. i think there is a reason triumps were invented,... to keep **** offa harleys! hahahahahaha jk
> *


 :0 :biggrin: *UNDERSTOOD*


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

LOL


GRSMNKY, hahahahaha!!! Triumphs are gay


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm starting to like these Yamaha Road Warriors


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:0


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

now thats off the hook.
full size 1 side mounted rim.
hell yea.


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

FOR SALE
I KNOW THERE IS A FORUM TO PUT THIS UNDER BUT FIGURED IT MIGHT BE BETTER HERE, 

2 SETS OF FACTORY SPOKES.. ONE SET OFF A 2005 ROAD KING CLASSIC
THE OTHER SET OFF A 1998 HERITIGE.. $200.00 BUCKS PER SET..
ANY BODY INTERESTED PM ME..

THEY ARE HERE IN NOR CALI.. I WILL TRY TO GET PICS.. GOTTA FIGURE OUT HOW TO DOWN LOAD T O HERE..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Nov 13 2006, 02:12 PM~6559345
> *FOR SALE
> I KNOW THERE IS A FORUM TO PUT THIS UNDER BUT FIGURED IT MIGHT BE BETTER HERE,
> 
> ...



not a bad deal!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

SACRAMENTO, Calif. — The Northern California Confederation of Clubs, representing 41 motorcycle clubs — including the Hell’s Angels and the Vagos — is asking its members to send letters to their senators opposing the USA Patriot Act. They also oppose California’s Gang Abatement Act and a similar measure now before Congress (S 155, HR 970). 

According to Nick Vales, a Vagos member and founder of the Sacramento Bill of Rights Society, the California Justice Department classifies Hell’s Angels and Vagos as “motorcycle gangs” and treats them the same as street gangs. Critics call this a form of group profiling. 

“We are not a gang,” said Vales. “Last year we raised money for Christmas presents for the kids at the Sacramento Children’s Receiving Home and donated $1,000 to a school for disabled children in Auburn. In August we sponsor a campout for our own kids.” 

The federal legislation contains several provisions similar to the Patriot Act, but unlike the Patriot Act, these provisions don’t have a “sunset clause,” i.e. they are not subject to periodic review and possible expiration. “If they lose those parts of the Patriot Act, they will still have them in the gang law,” Vales said. 

Under the California Gang Abatement Act, a misdemeanor charge (“like spitting on the sidewalk,” said Vales) automatically becomes a felony if you are identified as a gang member, and a six-month sentence can be increased to five or 10 years. It also becomes a strike against you under California’s Three-Strike law. 

People are being coerced by the threat of long sentences to sign a statement admitting to being a gang member. “This would make me a ‘person of interest’ under the Patriot Act,” Vales said. 

“Because of the vagueness of the legislation, if I go to see my brother in Chicago, I can be charged with money laundering because I take cash across a state line and am identified with a motorcycle club. 

“Our club also has ties in other countries, such as Mexico and Japan,” Vales said. “If I give a club brother in Mexico $100, I could be charged with supporting terrorism in another country. Even collecting dues for any club or association can be called money laundering. 

“As a young man I volunteered for the military,” he said. “Now they are trying to tell me what to wear, who I can associate with, what causes I can fight for. We’re trying to educate all our people that they have rights and should stand up for their rights.”


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

I got a legend air ride setup for a softtail if anyone is interested let me know it is used but in great shape and has less than 2000 miles on it. comes with compressor


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

FOR SALE............................iT iS A 1979 FXE WiTH FL FRONT END....MOTOR 97 iNCH AXEL....3000 MiLES ON MOTOR CANDY PAiNT STRECH TANKS...BiKES HAS A WHOLE LOTTA CHROME... PM FOR MORE INFO


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2006, 10:24 PM~6608312
> *
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Nov 20 2006, 08:52 PM~6608091
> *FOR SALE............................iT iS A 1979 FXE WiTH FL FRONT END....MOTOR 97 iNCH AXEL....3000 MiLES ON MOTOR CANDY PAiNT STRECH TANKS...BiKES HAS A WHOLE LOTTA CHROME... PM FOR MORE INFO
> 
> 
> ...


 WHATS THE TICKET???


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

how much homie


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2006, 10:03 PM~6549467
> *LOL
> GRSMNKY, hahahahaha!!! Triumphs are gay
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:uh: 



TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*I was checking out this video link just now on yahoo and there is this guy on there with his 54 210 post and he is a member of the road zombies anyway I seen on his trunk rip johnny chop... :0 didn't even know that he had passed right
Just remember seeing him work with chica on bike buld off....*


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Dec 5 2006, 09:45 PM~6702341
> *I was checking out this video link just now on yahoo and there is this guy on there with his 54 210 post and he is a member of the road zombies anyway I seen on his trunk rip johnny chop... :0 didn't even know that he had passed right
> Just remember seeing him work with chica on bike buld off....
> *


*
Yeah man, really sad. Johnny Chop was one down to earth guy, he was a real chopper builder, he stayed away from all that flashy crap!!!!

here is a good tribute to him!!!!!!!!!!!

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=77413371*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 5 2006, 08:52 PM~6702403
> *Yeah man, really sad. Johnny Chop was one down to earth guy, he was a real chopper builder, he stayed away from all that flashy crap!!!!
> 
> here is a good tribute to him!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

not much 
its my pops


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

89 fxr^^


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

TTT 

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 11 2006, 04:18 PM~6742430
> *TTT
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

GETTING READY TO SLAP THIS ON










ART BY coast one


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 11 2006, 10:22 PM~6744623
> *GETTING READY TO SLAP THIS ON
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS CLEAN
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks bro! Coast is on some good acid nowadays!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Dec 11 2006, 11:27 PM~6744660
> *THAT IS CLEAN
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 25 2006, 05:03 PM~6442982
> *No engine but it's still a chopper  :biggrin:  It's also for sale.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=294958
> ...


Now on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...77944&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 11 2006, 09:34 PM~6744702
> *thanks bro! Coast is on some good acid nowadays!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 13 2006, 10:18 PM~6563495
> *SACRAMENTO, Calif. — The Northern California Confederation of Clubs, representing 41 motorcycle clubs — including the Hell’s Angels and the Vagos — is asking its members to send letters to their senators opposing the USA Patriot Act. They also oppose California’s Gang Abatement Act and a similar measure now before Congress (S 155, HR 970).
> 
> According to Nick Vales, a Vagos member and founder of the Sacramento Bill of Rights Society, the California Justice Department classifies Hell’s Angels and Vagos as “motorcycle gangs” and treats them the same as street gangs. Critics call this a form of group profiling.
> ...


They are trying to do the same shit here in Canada, They call it "Gangsterism Law" They have already busted some in Ontario and are trying to move west with it. :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Its not a chopper, bobber, harley etc i but it is mine and I love this bike 1994 Shadow 1100.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Pic of my bike with the old seat.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

Pictures of my 94 springer


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 13 2006, 12:02 PM~6754611
> *:uh:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

The H-bomb looks a little familiar...lol


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 20 2006, 12:31 AM~6789133
> *The H-bomb looks a little familiar...lol
> 
> 
> ...


those are made from some kind of industrial fence accessory.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I have an '04 Night Train/FXSTBI. I have a Terry Components Flame Thrower EFI controller, and WCC Hell Bent pipes that are going on when I get home. I am going to spray red flake over the factory black paint, and swap out the rear disk wheel for spokes. I am also going to slowly go through the chrome and black most of it out. (Nothing against chrome on a bike, but I don't like much chrome on my bikes.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Father in Law just got his 2007 ROAD KING CUSTOM SCREAMING EAGLE EDITION IN.
-HE PLANS ON CHANGING HIS WINDSHIELD....HE PAID CLOSE TO $40,000 FOR THIS BIKE. hno:














































....AND MY SON GOT HIS OWN LITTLE CHOPPER









...HE DIDNT BITE IT...JUST LOOKS LIKE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

David Mann :angel:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 27 2006, 12:49 PM~6836057
> *David Mann :angel:
> 
> 
> ...



RIP to a biker icon.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 15 2006, 06:41 PM~6374112
> *whats up Paper Route!! :biggrin:
> here is some pics from the COW PALACE (FRISCO) BIKE SHOW TODAY. ENJOY.....
> '
> ...


thats my neighbors bike.. fukn bad.. he rides with his pops and a few homies who also have some nice bikes..


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Dec 29 2006, 12:37 PM~6853528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont know if you guys have seen these already or not 
but here is a family of builders from my hometown (traverse city mich) that have gotten kinda popular 

this one is my fav

























































































for more pics go to www.tribalmotorworks.com


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Never heard of them besides the trike they look good. This one stand's out the most to me.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*this one is.... nice respect to the**red **&**gold*


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 28 2006, 11:02 PM~6849509
> *thats my neighbors bike.. fukn bad.. he rides with his pops and a few homies who also have some nice bikes..
> 
> 
> *


what kind of bike is this & year


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

These are not mine...I stopped by the Orange County Choppers store when I went home for vacation...these are some bad ass bikes when you see the detail in person. I never realized from watching the show, how stretched these fuckers are.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

some more...


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

few more...enjoy!


----------



## Simonmcnasty (May 29, 2003)

Heres my chopper


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ANYONE IN NORCAL WENT RIDIN TODAY???? NICE FUCKIN DAY!


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Not NorCal, how about some SoCal riding. Northbound on the 55 FWY.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Here are a few pics of some bikes that I've at some car shows:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

RODE MY COUSINS HARLEY LAST WEEK,DAMN ITS SCARY BUT IT ALSO FEALT GREAT.NOW HES PRESSURING ME TO GET A BIKE. ITS NOT THAT BIKES ARE DANGEROUS ITS THE STUPID DRIVERS ON THE ROAD THAT DONT RESPECT THE BIKES.KEEP POSTIN PICS OF THE BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

OH YEAH IT WAS MY FIRST TIME ON A BIKE THATS WHY IT WAS SCARY,ONLY GOT TO SECOND GEAR THAN I WAS ITCHING TO GET OFF


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jan 7 2007, 11:52 PM~6930364
> *OH YEAH IT WAS MY FIRST TIME ON A BIKE THATS WHY IT WAS SCARY,ONLY GOT TO SECOND GEAR THAN I WAS ITCHING TO GET OFF
> *





2nd gear???? :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

The more you ride the more comfortable you will get. I would suggest a riders course. They teach some real good basics there. I had to take one for the Army before I could ride on post and I have been riding motorcycles all my life. I learned so much during that week man.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 9 2007, 11:16 AM~6942497
> *The more you ride the more comfortable you will get. I would suggest a riders course. They teach some real good basics there. I had to take one for the Army before I could ride on post and I have been riding motorcycles all my life. I learned so much during that week man.
> *


me and girl are going to take a riders course we plan on buying 2 bikes :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jan 7 2007, 11:52 PM~6930364
> *OH YEAH IT WAS MY FIRST TIME ON A BIKE THATS WHY IT WAS SCARY,ONLY GOT TO SECOND GEAR THAN I WAS ITCHING TO GET OFF
> *



get a bike....hows Reys doing?


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody know of a place to buy custom wheels for a good deal imlooking to change out the wheels on my new fatboy








and yes im loosing the back seat and windshield LOL


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

put some wires on there tony


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 14 2007, 06:36 AM~6983226
> *put some wires on there tony
> *


x2.....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 12 2007, 08:30 PM~6973243
> *Anybody know of a place to buy custom wheels for a good deal imlooking to change out the wheels on my new fatboy
> 
> and yes im loosing the back seat and windshield LOL
> *


it will look better without the windshield and rear seat for sure, but look at the bright side, at least its not a bagger!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you should put a 21" front wire wheel and a 16" rear wire wheel (I wouldnt go 18" rear, stay with a skinny 16" it will look old school).



once you take off the backseat, it would look badass if you changed the rear fender to something that is not as long and one that dont use the factory fender struts, maybe something that mounts different with some skinny supports that go down to the axle plates, that would clean the bike up alot!!! or just simplify the rear fender, it might look a little too big once the seat is gone.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

NORCO - The city may not be the stage for frequent drive-by shootings or a canvas for widespread graffiti, but there is no question about a gang presence in town.

The most imminent threat to Old West-loving, animal-friendly Norco is not the street gangs that typically plague other cities, said Lt. Ross Cooper of the Riverside sheriff's Norco station.

"I'd describe outlaw motorcycle gangs as the most serious threat to Norco," Cooper said.

One year ago, a Christmas toy drive at Maverick Steakhouse ended in a shooting between two motorcycle clubs that injured three people and stunned Norco residents.

Witnesses have said the incident involved a dispute between visiting Mongols and Hells Angels, and the Riverside County Sheriff's Detective Bureau said the case is still active and under investigation.

But Cooper said there is a current threat closer to home.

The Norco chapter of the Vagos Motorcycle Club, which was established in 2000, is a gang whose territory is the 14 square miles known as Horsetown USA, Cooper said.

Motorcycle clubs and authorities have long differed about what constitutes a club and what constitutes a gang.

Law enforcement officials say most motorcycle clubs are not deemed gangs, and it's only that infamous "one percent" - those who pride themselves on their outlaw status - who earn the label.

In the 2005 Annual Report to California Legislature on Organized Crime in California, the state attorney general defined an outlaw motorcycle gang as consisting of "members (who) utilize their motorcycle gang affiliation as a conduit for criminal enterprises. The nature of their criminal activity is generally conspiratorial ..."

The Vagos, according to the same report, is one such gang, with an estimated 33 chapters and 300 members in California alone.

Among the crimes the Vagos are believed to be involved in are prostitution, weapons trafficking, stealing motorcycles and the manufacture and distribution of drugs, specifically methamphetamine, according to Special Agent Supervisor Mike Hudson with the state Department of Justice.

"Cops and lawyers commit crimes all the time and it doesn't make their organization a street gang," said Harold Collins, attorney for the Vagos Motorcycle Club at the national level. "A tremendous amount of resources are wasted by law enforcement because they have a bias and personal vendetta."

Local law enforcement officials could not comment on whether Norco's Vagos chapter is currently linked to any illegal activity.

But, Hudson said, that doesn't necessarily matter.

"Not every Vagos member is a criminal. However, every Vagos member belongs to a criminal street gang," said Hudson, whose wire tapping led to the arrests of multiple Vagos members in the Sacramento area in 2004 and 2005.

Collins said club affiliation is not a crime, but every club member is regularly treated as though it were.

"Even if you call the Vagos a gang, membership in a gang is not a crime," Collins said. "But (police) stop Vagos for `DWV' - driving while Vagos."

Vagos members wearing their "colors" - shades of green and a red demon caricature of Loki, the Norse god of mischief - are targeted by law enforcement daily for no reason other than "flying their colors," Collins said.

"Little John," 24, a member of the Norco Vagos, said his is a clean and sober chapter, but that he's still often harassed by law enforcement.

"I don't do drugs, I don't drink alcohol and I have no arrests on my record," he said. "We laugh a lot when we hear all these bad rumors about us."

But Cooper said the sheriff's department only pulls Vagos members over when they've violated the law.

"The First Amendment is still alive and well in the United States of America, and people are allowed to associate with whomever they wish," Cooper said.

Susan Raichel, public information officer for the U.S. Department of Justice, Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, said the Vagos continue to be one of the most violent and dangerous outlaw motorcycle clubs in the region.

"They are still very, very active and one of the most violent motorcycle gangs out there," Raichel said. "Among the outlaw motorcycle gang mentality, it's kind of like a band of brothers - they take a vow among themselves to die or kill for another member, to impede and obstruct law enforcement, and to put the club name in front of all else."

Chris Martinez, senior district attorney investigator for the Corona-Norco Regional Gang Task Force, said there are unique characteristics to outlaw motorcycle gangs - many of which were founded in the 1960s.

Most members, for instance, are employed professionals and many have attorneys on retainer, he said.

"They're older and they're more organized," Martinez said. "The typical 18th Street gang member can be 14 or 15 years old, but a biker might be 20 or 21. And a full-patched Vago is in his mid-20s to early 30s."

They also tend to be smarter with authority than their younger counterparts, said Cpl. Aman Tamborus of the gang task force.

"They're more polite when I talk to them. They won't give you much, but they won't rub you wrong," Tamborus said. "With the youngsters - they don't care or they don't know better."

It's the criminal street gangs which blatantly commit atrocities - like the drive-by shooting of 3-year-old Ethan Esparza last month in Pomona - that receive all the public outcry and media attention, said Eric Nevins, supervising investigator of the gang task force.

Motorcycle gangs, on the other hand, are known to raise money for civic groups or hold charity events under the guise of a legitimate motorcycle club - but Nevins said it's only a front.

Hudson said many outlaw motorcycle gangs want to give the impression they are just another harmless riding club because, in California, once linked to a gang, the penalty for a crime is much more severe.

But Collins said evidence used to show a crime is committed to benefit the club, which is required to impose a gang enhancement to an existing charge, is often very tenuous.

"If a member commits a crime, that doesn't mean that is the purpose of the organization," said Collins, the Vagos' attorney. "Every crime a member of the club commits they claim is to benefit the club - if a guy hits his wife, spousal abuse, they try to make it a gang case."

"Tramp," international president of the Vagos based in California, said he does not tolerate drugs in his club.

"I'm not going to tell you we're goody-two-shoes because we're sure as hell not, but we try to keep a clean boat," Tramp said. "I'd say 98 percent of the club is pretty straight."

Cooper said the Vagos' assertion that they are a legitimate club is outrageous.

"They are being very disingenuous by trying to compare themselves to law-abiding citizens," Cooper said. "That's not what they're about. ... It's almost absurd."

"Doc," national officer of the club, who lives in California, said a widely publicized Southern California raid of 70 Vagos members' homes in March 2005 ultimately resulted in just two firearms convictions.

Although they say they are targeted and harassed by authorities for their membership, every Vagos member has a reason why the club is sacred to him.

"I was 22 when I came into the club and I'm 60 now. I've seen a lot of wars, people go to the penitentiary, and I thought, `Five years and I'm out of here,"' Tramp said. "You find yourself helping them because you believe in them. It became a way of life for me. ... I believe in this club. ... I didn't think it would be my whole life, but the people mean something to you.

"I'm a Vago and I'll be a Vago when I'm gone."

For Little John - who is just two years older than Tramp was when he first joined - the reasons are somewhat different.

"I grew up without a father, and a lot of people in this club are true brothers and father figures to me," he said. "This is my family, and I'm not leaving just because the cops don't like me."

Despite their insistence they are unfairly persecuted, Hudson, of the state Department of Justice, said law enforcement agencies agree the Vagos Motorcycle Club is an outlaw motorcycle gang and a threat to the community.

"An outlaw motorcycle gang in your area may not seem as high profile or criminally active as other street gangs," Hudson said. "However, it should be just as much a concern to the population as a regular street gang."


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 14 2007, 02:47 PM~6985486
> *it will look better without the windshield and rear seat for sure, but look at the bright side, at least its not a bagger!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you should put a 21" front wire wheel and a 16" rear wire wheel (I wouldnt go 18" rear, stay with a skinny 16" it will look old school).
> ...


Do you have a pic of a bike with 16 rear and 21 in the fornt ?? and im gettig a seat where i can still carry a lady on the back just will be one slender seat with out the granny back reast LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 14 2007, 10:52 PM~6988085
> *Do you have a pic of a bike with 16 rear and 21 in the fornt ?? and im gettig a seat where i can still carry a lady on the back just will be one slender seat with out the granny back reast LOL :biggrin:
> *


21 front/16 rear is one of the most popular wheel combos ever used.











although 21 front/18 rear looks good too!!


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 14 2007, 08:25 PM~6987803
> *NORCO - The city may not be the stage for frequent drive-by shootings or a canvas for widespread graffiti, but there is no question about a gang presence in town.
> 
> The most imminent threat to Old West-loving, animal-friendly Norco is not the street gangs that typically plague other cities, said Lt. Ross Cooper of the Riverside sheriff's Norco station.
> ...


Motorcycle clubs are just harmless riding clubs, that's all. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

my fairing mural now......by COAST ONE...................  
(before clear)


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 11 2006, 11:22 PM~6744623
> *GETTING READY TO SLAP THIS ON
> 
> 
> ...






BEFORE PIC.......


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 17 2007, 09:08 PM~7017523
> *my fairing mural now......by COAST ONE...................
> (before clear)
> 
> ...


COAST IS THE MAN,ALWAYS QUALITY NICE WORK  :thumbsup:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 9 2007, 06:16 PM~6946459
> *get a bike....hows Reys doing?
> *


HE'S GOOD......AS FOR ME GETTIN A BIKE MAYBE WHEN IM OLDER


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 17 2007, 09:08 PM~7017523
> *my fairing mural now......by COAST ONE...................
> (before clear)
> 
> ...


SICK !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

not mine i just liked them..


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Those bobbers are looking real good.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sick six_@Jan 19 2007, 09:50 PM~7035882
> *not mine i just liked them..
> 
> 
> ...



 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 17 2007, 09:08 PM~7017523
> *my fairing mural now......by COAST ONE...................
> (before clear)
> 
> ...


Very Nice!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 23 2007, 09:41 PM~7067251
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WCC! Bad ass bikes. I have those same pipes for my bike, fucking loud.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 25 2007, 10:02 PM~7088560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU GOT HIS BIKE IN THE BACK :cheesy:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

IT'S NOT A BIKE BUT IT'S THE HARLEY EDITION







,







,








JUST THOUGHT ALL YOU BIKE FANS WOULD LIKE IT!!!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

heres a taste of my project gettin the frame back in afew hours thanks to my cc prez jr for throwin down an awesome paint job


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

SAN JOSE ARLEN NESS SHOW...PICS FROM TODAY


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

MAS


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

.........SAN JO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
























































































































........THE END


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice pics man.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

very nice.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*LOOKS LIKE SOME OF THE SINNERS BIKES ....* :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 26 2007, 12:43 AM~7089079
> *IT'S NOT A BIKE BUT IT'S THE HARLEY EDITION
> 
> JUST THOUGHT ALL YOU BIKE FANS WOULD LIKE IT!!!!!!
> *




I think you did a better job on your Caprice than Ford and Harley did on the Harley Edition truck!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/9753/imgp0397gs7.jpg


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*Vacaville losing charity drive because of new regulations*
Reporter Editor:
Article Launched: 02/25/2007 07:29:53 AM PST

The Vacaville City Council should be terribly ashamed about causing the Toys for Tots run to be stopped. Their decision also affects the Easter Basket run for the kids.

To hear it told by a certain councilmember, the Hell's Angels took over the town during the last run, and now the rules have been changed. Apparently this councilmember cares nothing for providing for the children of the community or hasn't bothered to check to see exactly what the motorcycles and cars were doing.

I was a part of that run, as a member of a PT Cruiser Car Club. We drove behind the motorcycles. The motorcyclists were awesome. They protected each intersection for other traffic as well as for the participants. We

didn't have to impact the Police Department for help, and the many police officers we saw along the way, waving to us, seemed grateful.

The run went without any negative incidents and all along the way people waved and cheered us on. The end was rewarding, as, with the help of the Air Force, we were able to donate several barrels full of Christmas toys for local children.

But now we have been told that the runs must get a parade license and $1 million worth of insurance. So the city of Vacaville should be proud that it 
has stopped the financially challenged children of this town from receiving Christmas gifts and Easter baskets.
The impact of these recent actions have caused great concern. I challenge the community to fight this new rule. Let your voices be heard. We also want to hear from the recipients of these "runs" and how their loss will affect them. Send letters to the City Council. Please don't let this great cause die because of the shaded views of the City Council.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 25 2007, 10:21 PM~7351874
> *Vacaville losing charity drive because of new regulations
> Reporter Editor:
> Article Launched: 02/25/2007 07:29:53 AM PST
> ...


That sucks.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Hung out earlier today at a car show in Santa Ana and there were some nice bikes there too.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 26 2007, 12:10 AM~7351726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks...I was having trouble with that pic.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 27 2007, 08:12 PM~7367012
> *Thanks...I was having trouble with that pic.
> *


anytime.


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

whats up homie


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Dec 13 2006, 08:23 PM~6757041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THAT THING BEHIND THAT SPRINGER


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by winojameSj_@Feb 28 2007, 07:53 PM~7376225
> *whats up homie
> *



Whats up Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

stolen from bikernews,org

The Pagan Nation outlaw biker gang is adding dozens of new members in Philadelphia, South Jersey and Delaware. "Some of them have never ridden a motorcycle before," one law enforcement source explains. "Soon as they're recruited, they have to buy a chopper and learn to handle it. Pagans are expected to complete a club run, or road trip, at least once a year. So they have to be up to speed but some look pretty silly trying to handle their new hogs." 



The Pagans are managing to recruit despite last November's indictment of 16 Pagans and 16 associates in Delaware for racketeering and drug trafficking. Delaware state troopers allege that the Pagans worked with Hispanic cocaine dealers to distribute drugs in Delaware, southeastern Pennsylvania, Maryland and Virginia. 

An outlaw-biker source says the Pagans are furious with the Delaware State Police, which, he says, incorrectly identified a new Pagan recruit as a drug-trafficking suspect; that bad information led to the recruit's death at the hands of Wilmington police. 

Derek J. Hale, a former Marine who served two tours in Iraq before joining the Pagans, was mistakenly identified as a suspect in a drug investigation. Wilmington police, acting on that information, attempted to arrest Hale last year on Nov. 6. Hale was tasered three times and shot three times when he refused to take his hands out of his hooded-sweatshirt pockets


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

GOT PULLED OVER TODAY BY SJPD WHILE RIDING..DID NOTHING WRONG JUST WAS ASKED SOME DUMB ASS QUESTIONS,,,JUST LEARNED OF THIS SITE. HOPE IT HELPS ANYONE WHO TAKES TIME TO READ IT.

http://www.flexyourrights.org/frequently_asked_questions#02


----------



## 4xmotion (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 25 2007, 09:02 PM~7088560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE! What a fucking ugly mural. Ruined a perfectly fine bike. :barf:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4xmotion_@Mar 1 2007, 07:16 PM~7385477
> *DUDE! What a fucking ugly mural. Ruined a perfectly fine bike. :barf:
> *


 :uh: :uh: ITS A CULTURAL THING YOU MUST NOT UNDERSTAND!!!!


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4xmotion_@Mar 1 2007, 07:16 PM~7385477
> *DUDE! What a fucking ugly mural. Ruined a perfectly fine bike. :barf:
> *


IS IT YOUR BIKE? ARE YOU GONNA RIDE? DID YOU PAY FOR THE MURAL? DIDNT THINK SO. DONT HATE ON THE HOMIES BIKE ITS HIS STYLE,SO HE WILL FIX IT HOW HE LIKES  
SUP ROLLINAROUND
:wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

My brothers Harley


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4xmotion_@Mar 1 2007, 08:16 PM~7385477
> *DUDE! What a fucking ugly mural. Ruined a perfectly fine bike. :barf:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

good ole times


----------



## 4xmotion (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Mar 1 2007, 07:09 PM~7386094
> *IS IT YOUR BIKE? ARE YOU GONNA RIDE? DID YOU PAY FOR THE MURAL? DIDNT THINK SO. DONT HATE ON THE HOMIES BIKE ITS HIS STYLE,SO HE WILL FIX IT HOW HE LIKES
> SUP ROLLINAROUND
> :wave:
> *


What homies? You ain't my homie... You talk a lot of shit behind the screen... So what's up????

Standing up for your "homie" like you suck his dick


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.uponone.com/dlv_videos9187.php?id=7578

Open the vid & some where in the middle theres a BIG Hog doing a stand up wheelie on the freeway :0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4xmotion_@Mar 2 2007, 10:11 AM~7389927
> *What homies? You ain't my homie... You talk a lot of shit behind the screen... So what's up????
> 
> Standing up for your "homie" like you suck his dick
> *




TTT :cheesy:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4xmotion_@Mar 2 2007, 09:11 AM~7389927
> *What homies? You ain't my homie... You talk a lot of shit behind the screen... So what's up????
> 
> Standing up for your "homie" like you suck his dick
> *


FUNNY GUY!!! WHAT IM SAYING IS ITS HIS STYLE. AND YOUR OPINION STUPID :cheesy:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 3 2007, 10:22 PM~7400752
> *TTT :cheesy:
> *


SUP YOSH,ANY NEW PICS?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Mar 4 2007, 08:55 PM~7406395
> *SUP YOSH,ANY NEW PICS?
> *


not yet


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*Hells Angels Sues Over "Death Head" Trademark*
Written for the web by Elizabeth Bishop, Senior Internet News Producer 


The Hells Angels are suing a Kansas couple in federal court in California for trademark infringement. The motorcycle club claims Christian and Natasha Shultz have been selling patches on eBay emblazoned with an image similar to the club's signature "death head mark."

In the lawsuit filed Thursday the Hells Angels says it's been using the famous image helmeted, horned and feathered human skull (shown above) for more than half a century and that it has served as the mark of the club. It was trademarked on February 6, 1990 and updated on August 31, 2004.

The club claims the Shultzes have been selling items carrying the image without the permission of the Hells Angels and have diluted the trademark. The club wants the Shultzes' merchandise destroyed and the Shultzes to pay damages.


----------



## Danmenace (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kinglincoln_@Mar 1 2007, 08:21 AM~7380686
> *WHAT IS THAT THING BEHIND THAT SPRINGER
> *


Looks like fucking undercover Shrek!!!!


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Danmenace_@Mar 5 2007, 06:18 PM~7412971
> *Looks like fucking undercover Shrek!!!!
> *


I think you're right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4xmotion_@Mar 1 2007, 06:16 PM~7385477
> *DUDE! What a fucking ugly mural. Ruined a perfectly fine bike. :barf:
> *


fuck the haters... 

:guns: 

Your bike looks nice Josh.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@Mar 6 2007, 11:38 PM~7424749
> *fuck the haters...
> 
> :guns:
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

A few pics from this past weekend in Anaheim.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice......

gotta bring my camera out more...always forget.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

This is a pic of the new pipes on my Night Train. The chrome Big Sucker is going back when I get home, the shop ripped my wife off and the folks at Arlen Ness said that they took advantage of the fact that I wasn't there.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

helmet work by COAST ONE


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 13 2007, 10:10 PM~7473193
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Road Glide? I dig it man, but you need to get rid of that cross over exhaust.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

street glide


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Here is my wife's bike loaded up ready for Miami where she one Best in Harley.


























Stingray Seats


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 14 2007, 08:46 PM~7480167
> *street glide
> *


Cool man, an FL is next on my list. The night train is a bitch after 7-8 hundred miles. I am from New Mexico and am stationed in FT Campbell Kentucky and that's a lot of ground to cover on a Softtail.


----------



## huero (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/002/dcpo1951...02/dcpo1953.jpg


----------



## huero (Oct 15, 2004)

sorry guys guess i dont know how to post pics of my bike


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by huero_@Mar 15 2007, 12:22 PM~7483356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up huero, long time no talk homie. how you been?

email me the pics and I will post them for you.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 13 2007, 09:13 PM~7473220
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

TTT I know there are more v-twin riders out there. Fuck, growing up it was Harleys and Lowriders every where. You always had both of them together.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by huero_@Mar 15 2007, 12:22 PM~7483356
> *
> sorry guys guess i dont know how to post pics of my bike
> *


here you go homie!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 17 2007, 09:52 PM~7498354
> *here you go homie!
> 
> 
> ...


wut kinda bike is that? plannin on puttin a springer?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

MY BOYS FENDER FOR HIS BIKE HE DID THE WORK CHECK HIM OUT AT sorry bad pic but what do you all think about it?







,







,







,







,







,







,







,







,


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 17 2007, 09:52 PM~7498354
> *here you go homie!
> 
> 
> ...


Are those copper hardlines ?


----------



## huero (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks j for postin the pics.its a 1951 panhead.ive already got a 1948 springer just waiting for my lazy ass to put it on.yes those are copper hardlines,and yes they were a bitch to hand bend.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero_@Mar 17 2007, 09:56 PM~7499161
> *Thanks j for postin the pics.its a 1951 panhead.ive already got a 1948 springer just waiting for my lazy ass to put it on.yes those are copper hardlines,and yes they were a bitch to hand bend.
> *


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 17 2007, 07:52 PM~7498354
> *here you go homie!
> 
> 
> ...



Awsome man, I love old pans.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 18 2007, 01:16 PM~7500677
> *Awsome man, I love old pans.
> *


Pans are the BADDEST motor EVER. 

Whenever you ask a man what kind of bike he has, you usually get all kinds of answers, some guys will tell you the make and model, year, etc. Some will tell you the stretch/rake and frame manufacturers name.


but when you ask someone who owns a bike with a panhead engine, all they have to say is PANHEAD, it doesnt matter what frame, rake/stretch, tire size, front end length/type, all he has to say is "I got a Panhead" and its pretty much self explanatory and the rest doesnt matter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huero_@Mar 17 2007, 10:56 PM~7499161
> *Thanks j for postin the pics.its a 1951 panhead.ive already got a 1948 springer just waiting for my lazy ass to put it on.yes those are copper hardlines,and yes they were a bitch to hand bend.
> *



nice bike


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 18 2007, 12:06 PM~7500854
> *Pans are the BADDEST motor EVER.
> 
> Whenever you ask a man what kind of bike he has, you usually get all kinds of answers, some guys will tell you the make and model, year, etc. Some will tell you the stretch/rake and frame manufacturers name.
> ...



God damned right.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

by coast one

recent editions....


















and then.......


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 22 2007, 10:40 PM~7534296
> *by coast one
> 
> recent editions....
> ...




That is some of the most original art work on a bike I have ever seen man. It says a lot about who is riding it. Fuckin' awsome!


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

I was at Skip Fordyce Riverside this past weekend and I had my camera on me. Took a few pics...


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by huero+Mar 18 2007, 12:56 AM~7499161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear, HD dealers are the NICEST LOOKING businesses there is. It doesnt matter where they are located, they are always some of the cleanest and most attractively built businesses out there.

Laidlaws HD in Baldwin Park is a badass place, my homie has his shop right across the street.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 23 2007, 02:27 AM~7535097
> *That is some of the most original art work on a bike I have ever seen man. It says a lot about who is riding it. Fuckin' awsome!
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Hung out saturday night at CaliStyle Cruise Night in MoVal. Some bikes arrived and a few more later later, but my batts were dying.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 24 2007, 06:29 AM~7541911
> *anytime homie.
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a while since I've riden out there to Laidlaws in Baldwin Park. Perhaps one these weekends, I'll make it one of my stops. Snap a few pics if I'm carrying the camera.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 25 2007, 07:39 PM~7549914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

my brother just picked this up....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

Big Ben - LO*LYSTICS :yes:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Hard Kandy'63 (Feb 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*Galt votes against motorcycle gathering
*Lodi News-Sentinel

Amid security concerns, the Galt City Council said "no" to a proposed motorcycle gathering Tuesday, even after local bikers assured them their event would not resemble other rowdy rallies.

The proposed event, dubbed Gallister in reference to an annual large biker rally in Hollister, would have coincided with the Galt Festival in late June. The council voted 5-0 to turn down the event following a recommendation by Police Chief Loren Cattolico that the event would attract unsavory characters.

"The rally is not a good fit for a family festival," Cattolico said.


About a dozen local bikers, some tattooed and clad in leather vests, turned out in support of the event's organizers, the Modified Motorcycle Association. Dave Quiel, MMA business manager and event planner, said the gathering would raise money for local charities.

"We are trying to work with the city to raise some money," he said, adding that his local motorcycle club has raised thousands of dollars for groups such as the Boys and Girls Club and the Galt Fire District.

Cattolico said he talked to Hollister police officials who warned him that the city's event has caused numerous incidents involving fights and public intoxication and cost the city more than $300,000 in police overtime.

Duane Ausherman, a former motorcycle dealer, said that bikers have received a bad reputation from movies, but added that not all motorcycle enthusiasts are out to cause trouble.

"It used to be serious and dangerous," he said. "It's not like that now. In my day, it was the Outlaws and the Hells Angles. The people that have replaced them are a different bunch.

They are more civicly minded."

Sharon Gillies, chairperson of the Galt Festival, said she invited the motorcycle group to participate to "bring together the diversity of the community."

She said members of the Galt Police Department actually suggested adding the biker event to the festival last year.

"This would provide new entertainment opportunities and encourage area riders to bring their families to the Galt Festival," she said.

Vice Mayor Andrew Meredith said he might support an event if it was not tied to the 50-year old family oriented festival.

"The key component is that it would be attached to the Galt Festival," he said. "As a city, we have to brace for the worst and anticipate people coming in from the outside."

Councilman Donald Haines, who has ridden motorcycles for 30 years, said the proposed event doesn't mesh with the festival's goals.

"My biggest thing has been promoting family and community," he said. "I just don't feel comfortable supporting this with the festival."

Councilwoman Barbara Payne said she supported Chief Cattolico.

"We don't need to add another possible problem for him to deal with," she said.

Contact reporter Matt Brown at -email-.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*BACA plans benefit*
McAlester News-Capital

Live music, games, a poker run, a bike show, door prizes — bring the kids and take part in all of it Saturday during the Fifth Annual Bikers Against Child Abuse Benefit Bash.

The festivities begin at 10 a.m. and last until 6 p.m. in the parking lot of Peckerhead’s, 1818 S. Main St.

Children get in free, while adults are asked to make a $5 donation.

“We’re going to have kid games, kid karaoke, Gertie Jo the Clown and of course, our mascot Biker Bob,” James Shaw said. “Freddie the Fire Truck, from Latimer County, is going to be there. Freddie is a remote control fire truck who talks to you, and that’s definitely something you’ve got to see.”

Another thing people won’t want to miss, he said, is the vast array of motorcycles that will be in the bike show. But don’t expect to only see traditional “hogs” because the bike show isn’t just for Harley-Davidson owners. “Anybody can enter any motorcycle. It can be any class or any brand. It can even be a foreign bike.”

Saturday’s temperatures are expected to be in the low 50s, which is great weather for people who want to wear their leathers. In fact, leathers would be a good idea for anyone taking part in the poker run, which costs a $5 donation.

The money that people donate at the bash is used by BACA members to buy things for children who have been through a really bad time. “Whenever a troubled or abused child is accepted into our organization we buy them backpacks, a T-shirt, coloring books, a do rag, sunglasses — just all kinds of memorabilia to make them feel comfortable,” Shaw said. “We also use the money to provide counseling for the kids. Everything is all about the kids.”

BACA members “adopt” a child who has been abused and spend time with that child. They take them for bike rides, provide support and encouragement, and will even go to court proceedings if the child wants them to. “We are there for that child,” Shaw said.

About 700 people attended last year’s biker bash, and BACA members are hoping for an even bigger turnout this year. “We’ve got lots of entertainment, including two bands, Blue Fish and Brother Phillips. There will be anywhere from seven to 10 vendors there, face painting by the Rainbow Girls. The Christian Motorcycle Association will be there, too.”

There will also be opportunities for people to learn more about, or even join, BACA. Meetings are held the first Monday of each month at the J.I. Stipe Center at 7 p.m. and are open to the public. “Anybody is welcome to attend,” Shaw said. 

“We welcome everybody with open arms.”


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 17 2006, 08:32 PM~6390445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the orange one is from northern cali a dude name jimmy evens owns it. he is a cool cat he paints custom bike up here :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

very nice pics rolnr63


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Exclusive Auto


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

SAN JOSE HARLEY DAVIDSON 1ST ANNUAL "TACO TUESDAY" FREE FOOD!! BIKE SHOW. FIRST TUESDAY OF EACH MONTH











EARLY PIC









THE SHIT









MY TROPHY


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

NICE PICS!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

THIS WEBSITE IS THE SHIT...IF YOU INTO THIS KIND OF SHIT.

http://www.arn1e.co.uk/clubtext.htm


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

ID LIKE TO RIDE THIS BITCH ALL NIGHT LONG LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

whoa


----------



## cycoace (Nov 9, 2005)

Thinking of selling my 98 softail....


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: My ol Heritage


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

best $200 i've ever spent

:cheesy:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## nugget68 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is mine. It is now black with black pipes and bars...its also for sale $8000..


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

this is my old softail!









and my bagger....

















buell

















sporty









fresno's finest!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Whats up Nasty....nice to see you posting pics on the thread!!! Keep doing your thing.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

post up the movie clips off your guys website!!!!


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Apr 27 2007, 08:19 AM~7785329
> *this is my old softail!
> 
> 
> ...


You are one crazy bastard!!!  Keep it up.


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 27 2007, 08:27 PM~7789135
> *Whats up Nasty....nice to see you posting pics on the thread!!! Keep doing your thing.
> *


what's up playa?? i'll try to find a couple of clips, i haven't got ahold of anything lately.... im now tryin to get into this lowrider thang... imma hit you up and see what we can come up with...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*www.vatosyviclas.com*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Guess what one if the H's stands 4  :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Apr 28 2007, 02:25 AM~7790455
> *what's up playa?? i'll try to find a couple of clips, i haven't got ahold of anything lately.... im now tryin to get into this lowrider thang... imma hit you up and see what we can come up with...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Apr 28 2007, 01:05 AM~7790496
> *www.vatosyviclas.com
> *


Here's a shirt I have from them


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

nice pic.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Had Angelo stripe the Bagger today....


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 29 2007, 10:08 PM~7800392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love them 21" front wheels. i will post my 06 deluxe later(just got the 21 on it)


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 1 2007, 11:16 PM~7815153
> *love them 21" front wheels.  i will post my 06 deluxe later(just got the 21 on it)
> *


21" front is the only way to ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    


personally, I HATE front fenders on bikes, but damn they look good with the stock "huge front fender" with a 21" wheel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 29 2007, 10:05 PM~7800374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

here is my 06 deluxe on 21" front.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anyone know where to get or who makes the best trike/chopper kit??? want to make a trike but not one of thembig ass end ones i wan tone without read fenders ro real small fenders


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 29 2007, 09:08 PM~7800392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can wait to put hardbag on my 07 deluxe


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Here is my 2007 Deluxe, bought it a couple of weeks ago. Just chome the front end, ape hangers, 21 front wheel, chrome switch housing, crash bar, billet pedals, polish rotors, etc........


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 3 2007, 08:49 PM~7829601
> *Anyone know where to get or who makes the best trike/chopper kit??? want to make a trike but not one of thembig ass end ones i wan tone without read fenders ro real small fenders
> *


KIT????????????????????????????????


kits are for kids, lol. your gonna have to do it yourself, or have it done, custom.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Q Vole, from San Diego!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@May 4 2007, 01:45 AM~7832346
> *Here is my 2007 Deluxe, bought it a couple of weeks ago. Just chome the front end, ape hangers, 21 front wheel, chrome switch housing, crash bar, billet pedals, polish rotors, etc........
> 
> *



post more pics of your bike


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I like this topic I think my next bike will be a Road King but without the super tall handle bars cuz Im just not feeling that ....  

Here are a few pics I found on another sight


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

I really like this one clean & simple I would roll that all day


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 3 2007, 05:24 PM~7829481
> *here is my 06 deluxe on 21" front.
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 6 2007, 06:59 PM~7845888
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 6 2007, 07:59 PM~7845888
> *
> *



Man I love these right here.......that 21" is hurtin'em! :thumbsup: ......Ahhhh maybe on e day I'll be able to afford one


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 6 2007, 07:59 PM~7845888
> *
> *



What's the retail on one of these harleys? Like around 25k


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 30 2007, 12:05 AM~7800374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 6 2007, 06:59 PM~7845888
> *
> *



What pipes did you go with? Any performance changes?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 15 2006, 06:57 PM~6374232
> *Some good looking bikes up in here. Here are more that I like
> 
> 
> ...


The SHIT!!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@May 6 2007, 11:32 PM~7848436
> *What pipes did you go with? Any performance changes?
> *


i cant tell any difference.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

damn


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

SOME OF YOU GUYS MIGHT HAVE A HOOK UP ON THE FAT SPOKE 21" WHEELS IN HERE. IM WILLING TO TRADE A 2 PUMP PESCO SETUP FOR A WHEEL AND TIRE ASSY. LET ME KNOW.

STUFF LIKE THIS IS WHAT I SELL

EBAY SALES

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZrollinaroundQQhtZ-1


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 5 2007, 08:57 AM~7839045
> *I really like this one clean & simple I would roll that all day
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 9 2007, 09:42 PM~7872003
> *SOME OF YOU GUYS MIGHT HAVE A HOOK UP ON THE FAT SPOKE 21" WHEELS IN HERE. IM WILLING TO TRADE A 2 PUMP PESCO SETUP FOR A WHEEL AND TIRE ASSY. LET ME KNOW.
> 
> STUFF LIKE THIS IS WHAT I SELL
> ...


How much do they go for?


----------



## Grand_Marquis_82 (Jul 3, 2006)

This ain`t "La Bomba" and you guys ain`t Ritchie on the back going to T.J for a piece of ass ... LoL .. American Chopper watching asses


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FIRME54 (May 14, 2007)

MI VICLAS


----------



## GOODFELLAS (Mar 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@May 6 2007, 08:52 PM~7847454
> *Man I love these right here.......that 21" is hurtin'em!  :thumbsup: ......Ahhhh maybe on e day I'll be able to afford one
> *


who make the 21 ww tire


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

avons are the best.-in my opinion


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

my baby girl loves the viclas


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 14 2007, 08:30 PM~7905237
> *my baby girl loves the viclas
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODFELLAS (Mar 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 14 2007, 09:29 PM~7905217
> *avons are the best.-in my opinion
> *


whats on the white road king on page 28? if you know!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

avon


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine should be here any day


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 15 2007, 09:10 PM~7912793
> *avon
> *


Avon gansters??? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@May 4 2007, 05:44 PM~7836729
> *Q Vole, from San Diego!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad ass bicth right there the bikes nice too LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 15 2007, 10:11 PM~7912805
> *Avon gansters??? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 15 2007, 09:15 PM~7912834
> *:biggrin:
> *


Got a pair on the front porch that just showed up  :biggrin: my new wheels will be here friday i hope


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 12 2006, 09:00 PM~6358764
> *damm i can see it now
> 
> 21'' front wheel
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 15 2007, 10:17 PM~7912849
> *Got a pair on the front porch that just showed up   :biggrin: my new wheels will be here friday i hope
> *



what kind ya gettin


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 15 2007, 09:19 PM~7912865
> *what kind ya gettin
> *


AMERICAN WIRE WHEEL 100 SPOKE RADIALS IM STICKING WITH 16" FRONT AND REAR SO I CAN HAVE MATCHING WHITE WALLS


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

hopefully Ill see mine mon-yon-ah.
:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>She is something else. Her nick name is "Loca" and her tatts on both arms reads "CHEVY HEAVY" and a women thats into chevys & HDs is ok with me.
<img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r148/oldskool67/carlosbike.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
</span>*


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## StrangeDAZE (May 18, 2007)

viclas


----------



## StrangeDAZE (May 18, 2007)




----------



## StrangeDAZE (May 18, 2007)

my dads bikes


----------



## StrangeDAZE (May 18, 2007)

chanklas bike


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Sold my fatboy to make room for my 2007 Road King Custom so selling all the parts i bought for my fat boy 
http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbigtony55


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 7 2007, 10:41 PM~7641471
> *
> 
> 
> ...



R.I.P to an icon.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@May 17 2007, 07:22 PM~7926062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn I cant stop looking at this bike.....that reminds me alot of the one im building now. :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 20 2007, 01:57 AM~7939914
> *Sold my fatboy to make room for my 2007 Road King Custom so selling all the parts i bought for my fat boy
> http://motors.search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbigtony55
> *


Ending soon bid away tell your friends


----------



## Skinny_D (Jan 13, 2003)

great thread, sure miss Indain Lary's work


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 20 2007, 10:25 PM~7944656
> *
> 
> 
> ...




How much were the wheels and tires? That would look sick on my night train.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

I TOOK THESE PIC'S IN LA LAST WEEKEND!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SOME MORE!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 26 2007, 11:53 PM~7985731
> *I TOOK THESE PIC'S IN LA LAST WEEKEND!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MORE


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

THIS THE LAST ONE ---IT BELONGS TO A CHICK!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

SOME OLD ASS PIC'S!!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anyone ever heard of Green Bikes being badluck?? An O.G. told me that once.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 17 2007, 04:27 PM~7926089
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>She is something else.  Her nick name is "Loca" and her tatts on both arms reads "CHEVY HEAVY" and a women thats into chevys & HDs is ok with me.
> <img src=\'http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r148/oldskool67/carlosbike.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> </span>
> *


Loca is a badass chick. anymore pics?


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 27 2007, 10:50 AM~7987464
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man I'm telling you that front wheel is the shit!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Man who died after Taser shot was from S.J.
By James Hohmann
Mercury News
Article Launched: 05/28/2007 02:52:15 AM PDT

The man who died Friday night after being taken into custody and shot with a Taser by San Jose police was Steve Salinas, a 47-year-old San Jose resident and member of the Mongol motorcycle gang, family members said Sunday.
Spokesmen for the Santa Clara County Coroner's Office and the San Jose Police Department declined to confirm that Salinas was the deceased, saying the name will not be officially released until Tuesday. But a police source confirmed Salinas' identity.
Salinas is survived by three children, his family and close friends told the Mercury News.
He was with his girlfriend when four police officers entered his room at the Vagabond Inn on the 1400 block of North First Street.
Guests called 911 at 6:32 p.m. after they heard loud yelling from Room 119, where the pair was staying. A statement released by the police Saturday said that there was a struggle between the officers and the man that resulted in his being zapped with the Taser - which emits an electrical shock and is designed to temporarily incapacitate suspects.
Paramedics and fire rescuers tried to resuscitate Salinas, but they were unsuccessful. He was pronounced dead at the scene.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Mercury News


A naked man being taken into custody by police Friday night died shortly after being zapped with a Taser, or stun gun, at a San Jose motel.

Sources said the unidentified man is believed to be a member of the Mongols motorcycle gang and was likely under the influence of drugs when he resisted being taken into custody shortly after being subdued at the modestly priced Vagabond Inn on North First Street on Friday night.

The incident began when guests heard "screaming, hollering and loud noises" coming from a ground-floor room at the motel. 

Ramiro Subia, who was in town from Portland, Ore., for a wedding, was trying to take a nap when he heard the disturbance at about 6:30 p.m.

At first, he thought it was construction work because the motel is being remodeled. But when the noise continued for several minutes, he went outside his ground floor room and realized it was coming from three doors down.

A handful of other people poured into the parking lot and stared at the exterior beige door of Room 119, where a small window was broken and yelling could be heard.

"A couple guys were going to go approach," Subia said, "but we decided, `Let's protect ourselves.'"

They called 911. Police were told that a woman may have been thrown out of a window.

Four officers arrived at the inn on the 1400 block of North First Street and yelled to the man in Room 119 to let them in.

Subia said the cops entered when the man disobeyed commands to put his hands behind his back



The man was standing in the room "grunting and not wearing any clothing," according to a police statement released Saturday.

Police said there was a struggle between the man, who was suspected of disturbing the peace, and three to four officers.

It was during the struggle that the man was shocked with a Taser, which delivers an electric charge designed to temporarily incapacitate a person.

San Jose firefighters and paramedics pronounced him dead at the scene.

Inside the room was a San Jose woman who witnesses said appeared to be in her late 20s. Police said she had not been thrown out of a window, as originally reported. She was handcuffed and questioned at the scene.

Police identified neither the woman nor the man who died.

Investigators marked off the crime scene at Subia's door with police tape. He and his wife were finally able to leave and have dinner at Denny's - adjacent to the hotel room where the incident happened - around 9 p.m.

About a dozen more police cars arrived within minutes of the Tasing, witnesses said.

Officer Jermaine Thomas, a San Jose police spokesman, said early Saturday that next of kin had not been notified and that further information on the investigation would not be released until Tuesday.

However, a source close to the investigation who spoke on the condition of anonymity said police suspect drugs were involved and that investigators think the man was affiliated with the Mongols, which is considered by the California Attorney General's Office to be an "outlaw motorcycle gang."

The San Jose Police Department's homicide unit will investigate the case, and its internal affairs office will review whether the officers used an appropriate amount of force. The Santa Clara County coroner's office will perform an autopsy.

The district attorney's office, according to the police, is monitoring the case.

San Jose police have used the Taser department-wide since 2004 and Friday's incident wasn't the first time someone in custody died after being Tased. The controversial weapon was used 232 times in 2006 by officers during encounters with uncooperative suspects, according to a report released in March.

The desk clerk, 24-year-old Walter O'Neal, said it was business as usual for the Vagabond. No manager was working, he said, and he had not heard about what happened.

Diana Hernandez, a 19-year-old in town for an anime cartoon convention, did not find out about the incident until after she checked into her room on the floor above where the incident occurred.

"To come in and see this and hear about it makes me wonder if I want to stay here anymore," she said


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

There were some nice bikes at the SocioS show. I had to judge them too. Some of them had the 21'' front wheel. Thoes wheels are bad as fuck!!! It's definetly a must have item.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 28 2007, 11:57 PM~7997466
> *There were some nice bikes at the SocioS show.  I had to judge them too.  Some of them had the 21'' front wheel.  Thoes wheels are bad as fuck!!!  It's definetly a must have item.
> *



HELL YA....
I GOT SOME BEAT ADDED TO MY BAGS TODAY...SOUNDS REAL GOOD!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2012693414


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209TIME!!!_@May 26 2007, 10:53 PM~7985731
> *I TOOK THESE PIC'S IN LA LAST WEEKEND!!!
> 
> 
> ...



*oooooooooweeeeeeeee!*


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 2 2007, 06:55 PM~8029677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that's nice  That 21" wheel is killin it out there. looks damn good


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 2 2007, 04:57 PM~8029687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 3 2007, 10:27 PM~8036109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Jun 3 2007, 10:28 PM~8036126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

getting a lil sidewayz... also the homie showtime burnin it up!!!

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2028276783


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Jun 3 2007, 10:03 PM~8036321
> *getting a lil sidewayz... also the homie showtime burnin it up!!!
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2028276783
> *


wtf is up with the sound


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

seems like a shitty digi camera.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Nasty you a crazy Mofo!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

UCE SEATTLE


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@May 4 2007, 01:45 AM~7832346
> *Here is my 2007 Deluxe, bought it a couple of weeks ago. Just chome the front end, ape hangers, 21 front wheel, chrome switch housing, crash bar, billet pedals, polish rotors, etc........
> 
> *



Selling these Chubby 16" Ape Hangers with cables. Paid over $350 only had on for 2 months. Let me know if interested?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 17 2007, 10:12 PM~8124773
> *UCE SEATTLE
> 
> 
> ...


 bump for the usos in the 253 and the 206


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

What are baggers? sorry im motorcycle ignorant lol.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 4 2007, 10:30 PM~8041961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: badass


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jun 26 2007, 06:59 PM~8181593
> *What are baggers? sorry im motorcycle ignorant lol.
> *


something a bike is better off WITHOUT.  



its those bikes with the saddle bags on the sides.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 2 2007, 04:55 PM~8029677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN !! I WOULD LIKE TO HAVE SOMETHING LIKE THIS !!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

LIL SOMETHING I JUST DID, NOW ITS OFF TO THE CLEAR!!!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 27 2007, 06:01 AM~8185568
> *LIL SOMETHING I JUST DID, NOW ITS OFF TO THE CLEAR!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Jun 27 2007, 03:18 PM~8189449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ISNT THAT FIRST ONE THIS ONE?


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

LOL SMALL WORLD.....


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 27 2007, 03:19 PM~8189466
> *ISNT THAT FIRST ONE THIS ONE?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

THIS WAS A JOHNNY CHOP!!!!! AMAZING PIECE I SAW IT ACROSS THE STREET AT THE GAS STATION!!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 28 2007, 10:32 AM~8193468
> *THIS WAS A JOHNNY CHOP!!!!! AMAZING PIECE I SAW IT ACROSS THE STREET AT THE GAS STATION!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


RIP

HE WAS ONE OF THE GOOD ONES TOO. THERE WASNT AN OUNCE OF YUPPIE IN JOHNNY VASCO, UNLIKE ALOT OF THE SO CALLED "BIKERS" OF TODAY. MOST OF THESE GUYS RIDING BIKES THESE DAYS WERE SCARED OF BIKERS 10 YEARS AGO, BEFORE ALL THE SPOON FED GARBAGE ON TV CAME OUT. NOW THAT 75% OF EVERYONE IN AMERICA OWNS AN OCC SHIRT, ALOT OF ITS A JOKE.


IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOUNG GUYS LIKE JOHNNY GET POPULAR AND GAIN SOME FAME, HE DESERVED IT FOR SURE. HE IS MISSED BY ALOT OF PEOPLE.




HERE IS A COOL ASS PIC OF JOHNNY AND TREVELEN



















TARRERA DID THE ENGRAVING ON HIS BIKE TOO.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 28 2007, 08:54 AM~8194335
> *RIP
> 
> HE WAS ONE OF THE GOOD ONES TOO. THERE WASNT AN OUNCE OF YUPPIE IN JOHNNY VASCO, UNLIKE ALOT OF THE SO CALLED "BIKERS" OF TODAY. MOST OF THESE GUYS RIDING BIKES THESE DAYS WERE SCARED OF BIKERS 10 YEARS AGO, BEFORE ALL THE SPOON FED GARBAGE ON TV CAME OUT. NOW THAT 75% OF EVERYONE IN AMERICA OWNS AN OCC SHIRT, ALOT OF ITS A JOKE.
> ...


COOL DEAL MAN, THATS REAL COOL INFORMATION THANK YOU.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jun 28 2007, 12:58 PM~8194365
> *COOL DEAL MAN, THATS REAL COOL INFORMATION THANK YOU.
> *


I WISH I WOULD HAVE MET HIM BEFORE HE PASSED AWAY. TRULY ONE OF MY FAVORITE BUILDERS, AND FROM WHAT THE PEOPLE WHO DID GET TO MEET HIM SAY, HE WAS ONE VERY DOWN TO EARTH AND HUMBLE PERSON, ALWAYS DOWN TO HELP SOMEONE OUT.


HE DIED WAY TOO YOUNG. SHOULD BE A LESSON TO ALL OF US, WE HEAR IT ALL THE TIME "LIVE LIFE TO THE FULLEST WHILE YOU CAN"!!!!!!!!


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

heres mine being build

IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/011/chopp 2 001.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

heres a great japanese magazine....kinda like the japanese lowrider of harleys!!!!


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

i love sportsters.....

Here is some pics of mine.. before i desportstered myself...


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

better look at the paint.. even though it is at night

painted by
elitekustomz.com/


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

here is what i traded the sportster in for......
still in the deciding stages of this one... and still stripoping it....
next work area is the seat...
this is a 96 Electra Glide Ultra classic...
tour pack on the back, cb etc.... as you can see it has all been removed....

that is my friend, who owns a buell taking it for a test...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

nice sporty!


glides even nicer without the tour pack!!!!!


----------



## latinhustle (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 17 2006, 10:15 PM~6390712
> *borrowed from rednationmc.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ANY HOLLISTER PICS??????

IM HEADIN OUT TOMORROW


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice pics 56 that bike that Johnny built is a nice piece of work...RIP JOHNNY CHOP


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Jun 28 2007, 12:25 PM~8194906
> *heres mine being build
> 
> IMG]http://www.layitlow.cc/images/011/chopp 2 001.jpg[/IMG]
> ...



I have those same pipes on my Knight train and they get fuckin' hot man! I wrapped them and they are still hot as hell. I am going to bend up some pipe and make heat shields for them. If you are going to ride it often, I recommend you do the same.


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

the lil Harley


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jul 12 2007, 03:48 PM~8293554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice, I love Iron Heads. I've never been a huge fan of Sportsters, but the Iron Heads make bad ass choppers and bobbers.


I've thought about building an Iron Head, once I get finished with my current bike. 

But, I have always had a huge urge to build a single cylinder chopper, ever since I almost bought a Chopped 1960's Montgomery Ward single piston. It had a HD 21" front wheel with a Speedmaster tire, shortened narrow glide front end, it was BADASS to say the least, the bike didnt even have a kick stand the guy who built it said he just leaned it up against shit, whenever he would park it, lol, claimed it would run 70+, some guy in Southern CA built it, it was on ebay like 3 years ago, I watched the auction all day, and had decided to buy it, but by the time I got home (3 miles from work) the damn thing sold, I been wanting to build something like it ever since. ITS ONE OF THOSE SITUATIONS WHERE YOU KICK YOURSELF IN THE ASS FOR NOT CLICKING THAT "BUTITNOW" BUTTON SOONER.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

There are some decent Iron Heads around here for low prices. I am painting a few bikes for a guy and he is going to help me build a bobber out of one. He built one that he rode from western Kentucky to Pitsburg and it ran fine the whole way. The only bitch is the peanut tank only held 2.5 gallons, but other than that it was fine. Where in NC are you TATOO? I'm sure you can find something.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

CLEARED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 13 2007, 01:07 PM~8301311
> *There are some decent Iron Heads around here for low prices. I am painting a few bikes for a guy and he is going to help me build a bobber out of one. He built one that he rode from western Kentucky to Pitsburg and it ran fine the whole way. The only bitch is the peanut tank only held 2.5 gallons, but other than that it was fine. Where in NC are you TATOO? I'm sure you can find something.
> *


yeah, there are alot of them around here for good deals. of course i am always stacking parts too, so when i get around to it, it should be alot of fun


but right now i am building a bobber to ride daily. Paughco straight leg rigid frame, 30 degree neck. 4" under springer (its gonna sit low), 21" spool front wheel, Avon Speedmaster front tire, 16x3.5 rear wheel with a double skinny white wall tire, no front fender, no front brakes, mustang style tank (2.2 gallon), small round aluminum oil tank, blah blah blah, etc. and alot of hand made one off parts, I cant stand cookie cutter bikes, with alot of bolt on catalog parts.


like I said, its gonna be a daily rider (as all bikes should be). and besides driving a classic car, its the other best way to get around seatbelt tickets.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

I looked like a tourist, but I remembered to carry my camera this past Sunday. Here are some pics that I shot.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

That's it for the pics. If you've got a bike and you haven't done it yet, riding from Lake Elsinore through the Ortega Hwy into Trabuco Canyon and back is a nice ride.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Jul 24 2007, 11:04 PM~8384734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 lovely...


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 26 2007, 04:21 PM~8399284
> *lovely...
> *


What? You prefer her over the muscular chick? :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider+Jul 24 2007, 09:55 PM~8384650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's mines! :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Jul 24 2007, 10:00 PM~8384700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This exhaust is badass!!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Jul 25 2007, 12:49 AM~8384580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i swear nothing looks better than an original Knucklehead.




not even a Pan. :0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 27 2007, 03:29 AM~8403660
> *i swear nothing looks better than an original Knucklehead.
> not even a Pan.  :0
> *



No shit, if it is built well it will run for ever too. The later Knuckle Heads were bad ass and had some power too. Wish I could find one around here.


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

this how lowrider bikes do it


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## StrangeDAZE (May 18, 2007)

pics soon





rosarito run 2007


----------



## StrangeDAZE (May 18, 2007)

rosarito run 2007


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

some of my paint work.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

bump...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

new DVD out .......take a look


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Dec 27 2006, 06:49 PM~6836057
> *David Mann :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


the baddest biker artist that ever lived.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StrangeDAZE_@May 18 2007, 04:39 AM~7928085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


badd ass

:thumbsup: 

luv them old skool choppers


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Jul 25 2007, 04:51 AM~8384611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that spots been around for the longest


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:twak: 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...4&#entry8551404


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

not bad lookin bike for a Yamaha Roadstar

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/mcy/406107942.html


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Jul 25 2007, 01:01 AM~8384709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Not mine but he does not get on LIL so here is Raul Delgado's (Parliament) self painted Harley :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

MY BOYS '79 WITH SOME UPGRADES :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 11 2007, 06:07 PM~8769229
> *Not mine but he does not get on LIL so here is Raul Delgado's (Parliament) self painted Harley :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice bike.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Hells Angels square off with fair officials
Santa Cruz Sentinel

WATSONVILLE — You can buy Hells Angels attire at the Santa Cruz County Fair, but you can't wear it. And it's that policy that could land the fair in federal court.

The fair's stepped-up dress code of no gang or motorcycle colors or insignia was spurred in part by a challenge last year by the local Hells Angels club, whose members were turned away at the gate when they declined to remove their gear. The code's also needed, fair officials say, because of increased violence from criminal street gangs who sometimes square off when confronted in public places. 

"It's for safety and the sort of promise we make that if we invite tens of thousands of people to come out here that it will be a safe place to be," said Steve Stagnaro, director of marketing for the fair. "Colors are associated with gang activity and gang activity is associated with violence"

But Justin Harrah, the sergeant at arms for the Santa Cruz Hells Angels, said the new policy unfairly paints the "motorcycle club" as a criminal enterprise, something he contends isn't the case.

"We're not a gang. We're a motorcycle club," he said. "Everybody works. Everybody has a job in my charter. We are just like anybody else. We ride motorcycles"

After being asked to leave the fair for wearing a Hells Angels hat last year while on a family outing, Harrah, a father of three who lives in Scotts Valley, said he got the idea to set up a booth to sell their branded merchandise. 


We are selling our merchandise at the fair at the booth, selling everything that they don't allow us to wear at the fair," he said.

Though he never thought it would fly, he filled out the form, sent in the photos of what they would be selling and got the contract.


But Wednesday, when the group hung a Santa Cruz Hells Angels banner over their booth, Fairgrounds Manager Yvette Jordan gave them a letter requesting they remove the banner and any inappropriate items. They removed the banner, but continued to sell branded merchandise, which carries the numbers "81" for the letters of the alphabet referring to Hells Angels. Only members of the club can buy actual Hells Angels merchandise. 

When asked if the fair board knew they were giving a booth to the Hells Angels, Stagnaro said the request was under a corporate name, not the Hells Angels, but they don't have a problem with the sale of merchandise. 

"You can buy it out here, but you just can't display it," said Stagnaro. "Yes it does seem kind of odd. .."

Inside the booth, Hells Angels wear long sleeves to cover their tattoos. But Harrah says the dress code violates the club's constitutional right of free speech and freedom of association, and the group's attorney agrees. 

In a letter addressed to the fair board, attorney Randolph Hammock said the group will be at the fair Saturday wearing patches from their clubs.

"They come in peace, and they do not desire confrontation with anyone," Hammock wrote. 

He says his clients will not remove or cover up their insignia because it's their "constitutional right" to wear them. He said they will leave peacefully if denied access, but will "seek the appropriate remedies with the federal courts, under the applicable civil rights laws"

Hammock, an attorney with the Richard M. Lester Law Offices in Canoga Park, one of the largest motorcycle rights firms in the country, isn't a stranger to such suits. Seven years ago, he sued the Gilroy Garlic Festival for throwing out members of the Top Hatters motorcycle club for a similar incident. The case is in the Sixth District Court of Appeals. 

Hammock says the fair's policy "is overbroad despite their attempts to be specific" 

The fair's policy lists the clubs participating in the 2002 annual Laughlin River Run as criminal enterprises. That violates the right of free speech and freedom of association, Hammock said.

Forty-two Hells Angels had faced life sentences as a result of a gun battle with their rival club, the Mongols, in Harrah's Laughlin during the 2002 River Run motorcycle festival. But under a plea deal, only six Hells Angels were sentenced to no more than 30 months in federal prison, and charges against the remaining Hells Angels, including Harrah, were dropped. 

Whether the Hells Angels will sue the fair will be decided by the Monterey Bay Confederation of Clubs, a group of 40 local clubs, who will vote whether to take the matter to federal court.

"It would not surprise me that they will vote to file a 1983 action [violation of civil rights] against the Santa Cruz County Fair. That would probably be my recommendation," Hammock said.

While a litigious standoff appears to be brewing with the Hells Angels over the policy, the Sheriff's Office said there have been no other problems at the fair, according to Sgt. Fred Plageman.

"We're going to go there [Saturday] and hopefully they will reconsider their position and allow us to go in," Harrah said. "That's the objective, to be allowed to participate like anyone else" 

Contact Julie Copeland at -email-.

Fair dress code 

If someone is found to be in violation of the dress code, that person will be requested to remove and store the clothing or cover visible tattoos that are in violation of the code. If a person refuses to comply, they will be asked to leave with a full refund.

CODE: The wearing or displaying of clothing, clothing accessories with gang insignias, monikers or identification, including a specific combination of colors or symbols commonly associated with an 'outlaw motorcycle gang,' a 'criminal street gang,' or associated clubs or gangs, as those terms are defined by the California Department of Justice, is prohibited. 

Specifically, vests, jackets, shirts, hats, jewelry, pants, shoes, socks, shorts or other clothing accessories or items of clothing are strictly prohibited to the extent they contain any logo, insignia, moniker or writing associated with the Hells Angels, the Mongols, the Vagos, the Top Hatters, the Ghost Mountain Riders, the Nortenos, the Surenos or any criminal street gang or identified associate club. 

The code was developed to preserve a safe atmosphere and to prevent violence between opposing gang members that has occurred locally and throughout the United States such as at the 2002 annual Laughlin River Run. The fair is aware of the legal decision of Gatto v. County of Sonoma (2002) 98 Cal.App.4th 744 and with this code is attempting to comply with the legal principles set forth in that decision. 

SOURCE: Santa Cruz County Fair


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

that is hilarious


> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 14 2007, 09:45 PM~8794574
> *Hells Angels square off with fair officials
> Santa Cruz Sentinel
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

SANTA CRUZ — Richard James Quigley, a biker who became a local folk hero by wearing a baseball cap in defiance of the state's motorcycle helmet law, died over the weekend from non-Hodgkin's lymphoma. He was 63.

A Santa Cruz County resident for more than three decades, Quigley ran unsuccessfully for county sheriff and the 17th Congressional District in the mid-'90s, but it was his reputation as a protector of the First Amendment that often preceded him. 

He tried to sue the county Board of Supervisors more than a decade ago for raising and lowering the U.S. flag disrespectfully by stuffing it into a trash bag at the end of each day. 

A self-described "freedom fighter" long before freedom ever became a buzzword, Quigley's greatest passion, perhaps, was his relentless and unapologetic pursuit of repealing California's helmet law so that bikers across the state could ride with their hair blowing in the wind again. 

Studious in nature and self-taught in law, Quigley, with his long beard and thin frame, became a fixture in local courts, where he'd passionately argue his own cases, pulling out tape recordings of CHP officers who had stopped him on his bike and cited him for not wearing a motorcycle helmet. 

"The wind doesn't care what you're wearing, why should the state?" Quigley was often fond of saying. "It's all about personal freedom. It should be our right to choose" 

Said Kate Wells, a close friend and local civil rights attorney: "To the very end, he wanted to change the law for everybody. And he just might yet. The thing about Quigley was that he didn't think the government had a place telling him what he could and could not do, and he had a lot of followers and a lot of friends after a while who believed in his cause" 

Hordes of them, in fact, even showed up for his "living wake," which he held for himself weeks after his doctor told him he didn't have much longer to live, his reasoning being that he didn't want people to kick themselves after he was gone, saying, "I should have told him this or I should have told him that," he later remarked. 

Even a few CHP officers were on hand, having come to known Quigley over the years after issuing him so many citations. Although the officers still enforce the helmet law, many of them were saddened to hear of Quigley's death, said Grant Boles, a spokesman with the CHP. 

"I always got along with him," said Boles. "We could always have a civil conversation, but I quit arguing with him a long time ago. He knew the helmet law and the circumstances and the statutes in great detail. He knew about it more than I did. I'll admit that. Our policy is simple: We enforce motorcyclists not wearing their helmets or not wearing an obvious helmet. That's how we're trained" 

It was Quigley's long-held contention that the helmet law was unconstitutional because there was ambiguity about what constituted a safe helmet. According to CHP policy manuals, only helmets that have been approved by the Department of Transportation are legal to wear, but the problem with that scenario is that the DOT isn't in the business of approving helmets and set no specific standards for manufacturers. 

Such an argument earned Quigley a win in Santa Cruz County Superior Court last year. Judge Michael Barton, declaring the helmet law "vague" and "unconstitutional," dismissed more than a dozen of Quigley's citations. 

But the ramifications of the ruling only applied to Quigley, not the entire state, something Quigley had been pressing for — even more desperately after being diagnosed with cancer in November 2005. 

With more plaintiffs in tow, Quigley took his case back to the Superior Court, in hopes of winning statewide — in what is called a "declatory and injunctive relief" The case could be heard soon, noted Wells. 

As he lay dying, lawyers with the state Attorney General's Office, on behalf of the California Highway Patrol, took his deposition while he was bed-ridden in his home above Aptos Village, she said. 

Lyle Fleming, president of the Ghost Mountain Riders Motorcycle Club in Felton, said the fight to repeal the helmet law is by no means over. 

"I'm going to continue his fight for freedom and justice for bikers," Fleming said. "It doesn't make us safer. There are times when we should be able to take helmets off, like when it's too hot or when your hearing or vision is impaired. That's when they can be dangerous" 

Richard James Quigley

BORN: Dec. 25, 1943.

DIED: Sept. 15, 2007.

RESIDENCE: Santa Cruz County for more than three decades.

JOBS: Horse wrangler, stage coach driver, corporate marketing executive, private investigator and radio talk show host.

QUOTABLES: 

'If you ain't havin' fun, you just ain't doin' it right.'

'Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming, "Wow, what a ride!"'

SERVICES: To be announced.

As for Quigley's future court dates, Wells will carry on her good friend's work. It's the least she can do, she said. 

"He led each of us who knew him to a safer landing than we ever could have found for ourselves," Wells wrote in an obituary of Quigley. "How lucky we are that this great spirit turned out not to have been tethered to his wonderful being but flew even closer than before into our hearts, where it may now with some long-earned certainty, expect to find rest and welcome" 

http://www.santacruzsentinel.com/archive/2...ies/01local.htm

Guestbook
http://www.legacy.com/SantaCruzSentinel/GB...rsonId=94632608


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

RIP QUIGLEY


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS LIKE CAR CLUB PLAQUES ON MOTORCYCLES????? IT SEEMS LIKE MORE AND MORE BAGGERS,ETC ARE FLYING THEM.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 18 2007, 11:38 PM~8821779
> *HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS LIKE CAR CLUB PLAQUES ON MOTORCYCLES????? IT SEEMS LIKE MORE AND MORE BAGGERS,ETC ARE FLYING THEM.
> *


 haven't seen any....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

heres afew of my bike in progress


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

lookin good


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

BEFORE...........

















AFTER.............


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 20 2007, 09:16 PM~8837368
> *lookin good
> *


thanks bro, hey is your front wheel a sinister? thats what I got but mine is a 18'' i was thinking about upin to a 21''. looks like you got the 3/8th spokes? but hard to tell thats what mine are


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Sep 20 2007, 09:24 PM~8837420
> *BEFORE...........
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike. Was this for sale on Craigslist?


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Sep 21 2007, 11:55 AM~8841342
> *Nice bike.  Was this for sale on Craigslist?
> *


AT ONE TIME IT WAS ,BUT HE DECIDED TO KEEP IT.. ADDED THE BAGS,5 SPEED TRANSMISSION,AND A CLEAN ASS SYSTEM :biggrin:OH YEAH AND THE DUAL EXHAUST.


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 21 2007, 10:46 AM~8840428
> *thanks bro, hey is your front wheel a sinister? thats what I got but mine is a 18'' i was thinking about upin to a 21''.  looks like you got the 3/8th spokes? but hard to tell thats what mine are
> *



both my wheels are made by 'ride wright' 21 in front,16 in rear-they call em the "fat daddys"


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 21 2007, 08:31 PM~8844379
> *both my wheels are made by 'ride wright'  21 in front,16 in rear-they call em the "fat daddys"
> *


sinister has the same name i need to throw a 21 on mine and see how it will look.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Any pics of Indian motorcycles? I like the skirts on thoes.


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

That springer with the black rims! Is that a new one or are the forks just powder coated???


----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> nice shot


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 24 2007, 04:18 PM~8861582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

[/quote]
Hey Twotonz, with all these pics of chicks you take, you ever get to dip into them too?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*Biker's penis hit by lightning*
Ananova

A Croatian motorbiker's penis was zapped by lightning as he stopped beside the road to take a leak.

Ante Djindjic, 29, from Zagreb, said: "I don't remember what happened. One minute I was taking a leak and the next thing I knew I was in hospital.

"Doctors said the lightning went through my body and because I was wearing rubber boots it earthed itself through my penis."

Volkovic, who suffered light burns to his chest and arms, added: "Thankfully, the doctors said that there would be no lasting effects, and my penis will function normally eventually."


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

>


Hey Twotonz, with all these pics of chicks you take, you ever get to dip into them too?
[/quote]


x2

:biggrin: :biggrin: WHEN YOU GONNA SHOOT MY BIKE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## cycoace (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey! I'm selling both My Harley Davidsons First one is a 2004 FLHSTCI Haritage Softail it's on EBAY now for $19,000 obo. so check it out, I WILL TAKE A RESONABLE OFFER. The other is a 1989 FLHST Haritage Softail I want $15,000 FIRM.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Anybody take pics of those hoggs at the super show on 21's?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 20 2007, 08:30 PM~8837032
> *heres afew of my bike in progress
> 
> 
> ...




NICE ! ALL IT NEEDS IS A BAD ASS SEAT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*nice pics 167*


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I STILL GOTTA GET MY SEAT DONE!!!!!!  ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

this is my homies hog that i striped and leafed :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Oct 18 2007, 10:13 PM~9035543
> *this is my homies hog that i striped and leafed  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I like the helmet :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 19 2007, 02:52 PM~9040420
> *I like the helmet :biggrin:
> *


me too...that shit looks tight..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*BANDIDOS MC* 1 percenter bike*


























*


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 19 2007, 01:52 PM~9040420
> *I like the helmet :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: THEY FRONT FENDER AND BOTH SIDES UNDER THE SEAT HAVE THE SHIELD ON THERE TOO. HOMIE WAS SUPPOSE TO PUT SOME RAIDER EMBLEMS IN THERE AFTER I DID IT UP. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Good price on this bike.








http://sacramento.craigslist.org/mcy/452049411.html


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

My new levers:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Oct 20 2007, 10:02 PM~9048635
> *My new levers:
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of the whole bike. :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Here's a few:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Very nice^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

mine is the red 1 my Compas is the blue 1


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

NICE


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldride_@Oct 21 2007, 03:51 PM~9052010
> *mine is the red 1 my Compas is the blue 1
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pair. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 21 2007, 08:45 PM~9053396
> *Nice pair. :biggrin:
> *


x2.....beautiful bikes.


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks guys much appreciated


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Who makes the rims on this bike?










Or this one?


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

check these dudes out they laced up a 21" 80 spoke for my road king and a set of 80 spoke rims for my wife's sporty good work good prices www.wheel-works.com


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Lookin good Anthony. See you pass by my shop all the time. Stop by!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldride_@Oct 26 2007, 03:45 PM~9091030
> *check these dudes out they laced up a 21" 80 spoke for my road king and a set of 80 spoke rims for my wife's sporty good work good prices www.wheel-works.com
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Oct 28 2007, 09:17 PM~9103483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO..........MUY CHINGON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Not a Hog but its mine. Just thought I would share the pics...




























I know! I know!! It not a Hog SORRY!!!
Just dont hate on it. Please!!!


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 29 2007, 02:18 AM~9104139
> *Not a Hog but its mine. Just thought I would share the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
:nono: 

that things beautiful :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 28 2007, 11:18 PM~9104139
> *Not a Hog but its mine. Just thought I would share the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


I like the wheels. Never seen spoke on an import. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Oct 28 2007, 09:17 PM~9103483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike


----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 29 2007, 12:18 AM~9104139
> *Not a Hog but its mine. Just thought I would share the pics...
> 
> 
> ...



SPOKES ON A BUSA.....F**KN SICK BRO.....  :nicoderm:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 47oldplymouth_@Oct 29 2007, 02:09 PM~9107293
> *SPOKES ON A BUSA.....F**KN SICK BRO.....   :nicoderm:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 28 2007, 10:10 PM~9103803
> *LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO..........MUY CHINGON :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks hommie its not done yet but its almost there hows that truck coming along ? I seen pics of it on myspace lookin good hommie cant wait to see it on santa clara :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 28 2007, 10:00 PM~9103734
> *Lookin good Anthony. See you pass by my shop all the time. Stop by!
> *


Thanks Hommie Ill stop by one day after work


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody knows who make affordable chopper trike frames i wanna build a trike


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 29 2007, 10:04 AM~9105999
> *nice bike
> *


THANKS HOMMIE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 29 2007, 09:23 PM~9111155
> *Anybody knows who make affordable chopper trike frames i wanna build a trike
> *


?????


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 47oldplymouth_@Oct 29 2007, 01:09 PM~9107293
> *SPOKES ON A BUSA.....F**KN SICK BRO.....   :nicoderm:
> *


Thanks alot Homie!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

theres some clean ass hogs on here......if i had the money id get me one


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

My Scoot. 25k miles. 97 Herritage EVO

I have to upload some better pics..


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 19 2007, 10:45 PM~9041146
> *BANDIDOS MC 1 percenter bike
> 
> 
> ...


*
i hear those guys are huge in texas.
they have the guy with the big hat on their patch.*


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 10 2007, 06:50 PM~9199522
> *i hear those guys are  huge in texas.
> they have the guy with the big hat on their patch.
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 10 2007, 06:50 PM~9199522
> *i hear those guys are  huge in texas.
> they have the guy with the big hat on their patch.
> *


 :yes: 
THEY OWN TEXAS. THEY ARE UP NORTH TOO.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

THIS MOVIE SHOULD BE GOOD.





*Mel Gibson to Act Again!*

Posted Nov 4th 2007 3:32PM by Monika Bartyzel
Filed under: Drama, Thrillers, Casting, Newsstand

Back in the day, Mel Gibson was the 'it' guy. The tough loved him for roles like Mad Max Rockatansky, while the soft went gaga for his dramatic plights in flicks like Forever Young. It sort of seems like another lifetime ago. Now, having thrown some ultra-violent directorial gigs under his belt, along with a troubling night with booze and a sharp drunken tongue, it seems Gibson is heading back to what made him a star. Hello Magazine reports that his rumored acting project, Under and Alone, will begin filming next year.

Gibson will star in the film, which is the true story of Billy Queen -- an undercover ATF agent who infiltrated the Mongols Motorcycle Club in the late '90s. He became a "full-patch member," nabbed the title of treasurer, and was able to gather enough evidence for the arrests of many Mongols in 2000. The project is based on the agent's book, and has been adapted by Sugarland's Daniel Barnz and Ned Zeman, along with Gregor Jordan (Ned Kelly) -- the latter of whom will co-direct with Antoine Fuqua (Shooter). 

There has been no word of upcoming directorial gigs for Gibson, but he does have another acting project cooking up called Sam and George -- the story of friends who reunite after one (Gibson) has served 20 years in prison for a crime he didn't commit. Is this the return of actor Mel? Is he going to take a long break from his violent filmmaking? Will audiences forget his past turmoil and love actor Mel once again?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 12 2007, 02:50 AM~9206202
> *THIS MOVIE SHOULD BE GOOD.
> Mel Gibson to Act Again!
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 6 2007, 04:43 AM~9164212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i always admired that model of bike, any more pics of it?

is that the 1 with dual or single head lite ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 11 2007, 09:05 PM~9206323
> *i always admired  that model of bike, any more pics of it?
> 
> is that the 1 with dual or single head lite ?
> *


1 headlight....... its the flhx model


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 11 2007, 07:50 PM~9206202
> *THIS MOVIE SHOULD BE GOOD.
> Mel Gibson to Act Again!
> 
> ...


WASNT THAT A BOOK NOW THEY ARE MAKING IT INTO A MOVIE HA? :0 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

*I JUST FINISHED THIS UP!!!! CANT WAIT FOR THE CLEAR!!!!!!*


----------



## BOMBS INC. (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 12 2007, 05:50 PM~9212671
> *I JUST FINISHED THIS UP!!!! CANT WAIT FOR THE CLEAR!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 28 2007, 10:18 PM~9104139
> *Not a Hog but its mine. Just thought I would share the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


Love your bike. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Who makes the spokes?


----------



## 47oldplymouth (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 12 2007, 06:50 PM~9212671
> *I JUST FINISHED THIS UP!!!! CANT WAIT FOR THE CLEAR!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


   WIM ONE....   

sick ass work... homie....

:worship: :worship:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 12 2007, 06:24 PM~9212929
> *Love your bike.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Who makes the spokes?
> *


A FRIEND OF MINE MADE THEM.
THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

Wimone that is clean looking I really like the pinstripe pattern work with the silverleaf.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 47oldplymouth+Nov 12 2007, 05:43 PM~9213080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you, i just really started doing bikes and there not as easy as they look, but i just am trying to add a lil old school to them, and thank you for the comments i really like the leafing too, it has alot to offer so i'm trying to make it something different. i just finished another one and i hope to see it out soon. this one and the one i just did are already scheduled for a lay out in a magazine from the BAY!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Nov 12 2007, 06:12 PM~9212384
> *WASNT THAT A BOOK NOW THEY ARE MAKING IT INTO A MOVIE HA? :0  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:    :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Yo Wim........Liking your work! Keep it up! Which mag you got a layout in?


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 13 2007, 12:35 PM~9218867
> *Yo Wim........Liking your work! Keep it up! Which mag you got a layout in?
> *


THANK YOU, ITS A BIKER MAG FROM OAKLAND, IT HAS CLEAN PAGES AND GOOD COVERAGE, I WILL LET YOU KNOW ONCE I GET MORE INFO ON IT, I FORGET THE NAME , THE BIKE I JUST FINISHED NOT THE WHITE ONE ACTUALLY BELONGS TO THE EDITOR OF THE MAG.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 12 2007, 05:50 PM~9212671
> *I JUST FINISHED THIS UP!!!! CANT WAIT FOR THE CLEAR!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thoes look bad ass


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

[/B]JUST GOT THESE TODAY!!! CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FEATURE!!!!
THESE PICS REALLY DONT DO IT JUSTICE BECUASE THE PAINT IS WHITE WITH A SILVER PEARL...... AND THE LEAFING IS VERY REFLECTIVE....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 13 2007, 02:48 PM~9218967
> *THANK YOU, ITS A BIKER MAG FROM OAKLAND, IT HAS CLEAN PAGES AND GOOD COVERAGE, I WILL LET YOU KNOW ONCE I GET MORE INFO ON IT, I FORGET THE NAME , THE BIKE I JUST FINISHED NOT THE WHITE ONE ACTUALLY BELONGS TO THE EDITOR OF THE MAG.
> *



I'd like to see the mag(s). Has it been out for a while? Let us know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 13 2007, 05:02 PM~9220988
> *I'd like to see the mag(s). Has it been out for a while? Let us know!!! :biggrin:
> *


IT'S CALLED THE BLACK BIKER, AND ITS ABOUT 10 ISSUES DEEP. I WILL TRY TO GET A COPY OF THE CURRENT ISSUE. ITS ACTUALLY PRETTY COOL BECUASE IT SHOWS ALOT OF COVERAGE FROM THE BAY TO LA AND ON UP TO RENO, FOR THE STREET VIBRATIONS SHOW.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

http://www.theblackbikermagazine.com/


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 13 2007, 06:14 PM~9221081
> *http://www.theblackbikermagazine.com/
> *


I like the Bay Area style of bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 13 2007, 05:20 PM~9220643
> JUST GOT THESE TODAY!!! CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FEATURE!!!!
> THESE PICS REALLY DONT DO IT JUSTICE BECUASE THE PAINT IS WHITE WITH A SILVER PEARL...... AND THE LEAFING IS VERY REFLECTIVE....
> 
> ...


Has anyone ever put a 21'' wire wheel with WW on one of these bikes? I don't think I've ever seen this model with one. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707+Nov 14 2007, 02:17 PM~9227191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My club member Bill has an 07 roadglide with 21"wires in front, but dont think he's going whitewalls. I don't recall seeing one either.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 15 2007, 12:45 AM~9231440
> *hell yeah!!!
> My club member Bill has an 07 roadglide with 21"wires in front, but dont think he's going whitewalls. I don't recall seeing one either.
> *


That's my plan this winter. I just don't know if I'll like the ride...


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldride_@Oct 21 2007, 04:51 PM~9052010
> *mine is the red 1 my Compas is the blue 1
> 
> 
> ...



the red road king is mine took a trip this past summer from LA area to the state of Washington lots of twistys thru the mountains front tire kicked ass on the cornering you will like the ride I switched rims about 2 years back.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 14 2007, 10:45 PM~9231440
> *hell yeah!!!
> My club member Bill has an 07 roadglide with 21"wires in front, but dont think he's going whitewalls. I don't recall seeing one either.
> *


Any pics?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

This is the first Road Glide I've seen with Big whitewalls. I'm definetly feelin' this look.


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Nov 15 2007, 11:36 PM~9238811
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*SICC!!!*


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Nov 15 2007, 10:36 PM~9238811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is clean


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 12 2007, 05:50 PM~9212671
> *I JUST FINISHED THIS UP!!!! CANT WAIT FOR THE CLEAR!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Nov 15 2007, 11:53 AM~9233886
> *Any pics?
> *












Ima try to find another


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

My bikes at the dealer.....leaked at the crankcase!!! wtf 2007 glich?

The dealer was giving me a hard time saying they got this weep,seep or leak pecking order for warranty work WITH LEAKS. I could understand that...They put dye in it and sent it back to me leaking. Said drive 500 miles,etc.... Took my light and looked for the dye today at work...BINGO, all over FUCK 500 MILES!!!!!! LETS SEE HOW THEY HANDLE THEIR WARRANTY WORK! YO ANTHONY...YOU KNOW WHO I'M TALKING ABOUT!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 16 2007, 10:01 PM~9245998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the chrome trim under the windshield. Nice bike.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 16 2007, 10:04 PM~9246011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How hard is it to put an indash T.V. on a bike?


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MY WIFE'S KAWASKI CLASSIC


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

This is hard!!!! This dresser is what I'm talking about. pic from THE BLACK BIKER magazine issue#1.

Anyone know what they used for the continental kit???


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 18 2007, 06:23 PM~9254865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your joking right Josh?That looks stupid!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

No...actually I like it.


STARTED GATHERING STUFF TO BUILD ONE TODAY.


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 18 2007, 05:23 PM~9254865
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks pretty retarded!!!! :uh:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bay area Rollerz_@Nov 19 2007, 09:29 PM~9262556
> *looks pretty retarded!!!! :uh:
> *



:uh: 

yeah, well so do fat white walls on cars.  

...I ain't trying please anybody..just doing what I want to do with the bike. Theres an old picture. It was an old thing to do for some bikes...I'm gonna try it on mine.  people who own bikes may leave feedback. LOL











HOPEFULLY I CAN PULL IT OFF....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:|


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

_*TTT*_


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 20 2007, 12:13 PM~9267382
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


I SAY "MAKE IT HAPPEN AND THROW SOME FLAME THROWERS ON THAT BISH!!!!! SO YOU CAN BURN THE HATERS!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

THATS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

DEBUG VIDEO-FEATURING CHICANO STYLE MC

http://siliconvalleydebug.com/story/100107...lebikeclub.html


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

POST PICS OF WHIPS ON BIKES.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 19 2007, 10:33 PM~9263144
> *:uh:
> 
> yeah, well so do fat white walls on cars.
> ...


dont do it.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i wouldnt either. the bike looks good and driveable as it is.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 13 2006, 04:27 PM~6756092
> *Its not a chopper, bobber, harley etc i but it is mine and I love this bike 1994 Shadow 1100.
> 
> 
> ...


whats a bobber?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 23 2007, 04:39 AM~9286610
> *whats a bobber?
> *



THINK THEY MEANT BOPPER............................................. :0


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 23 2007, 06:46 AM~9286840
> *THINK THEY MEANT BOPPER............................................. :0
> *


No he meant bobber. Do a web search.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

i like these jesse rooke customs


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

whats a "hater"?


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 23 2007, 12:03 PM~9287340
> *i like these jesse rooke customs
> 
> 
> ...



All business right there..


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 22 2007, 06:45 PM~9284306
> *dont do it.
> *


when did you get a bike? :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 23 2007, 05:51 PM~9290286
> *whats a "hater"?
> *


The Layitlow definition is "anyone who doesn't agree or like what you are into". So be carefull when replying to those "what do you think" posts.


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

here's my pops bike!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Nov 24 2007, 05:39 PM~9296243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Choppers are so much fun :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 24 2007, 08:26 PM~9296594
> *Sweet :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Choppers are so much fun :biggrin:
> *


post more pics of yours!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Nov 13 2007, 07:20 PM~9220643
> JUST GOT THESE TODAY!!! CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FEATURE!!!!
> THESE PICS REALLY DONT DO IT JUSTICE BECUASE THE PAINT IS WHITE WITH A SILVER PEARL...... AND THE LEAFING IS VERY REFLECTIVE....
> 
> ...


Is that a full face helmet you got om? I can't make out them rockers, but thier doin that out there too? scoot looks sick.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Nov 24 2007, 11:17 PM~9297686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bike is clean


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 24 2007, 07:26 PM~9296594
> *Sweet :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Choppers are so much fun :biggrin:
> *


i know what cha sayin bro. still cant believe my pops bought one, he loves the hell out of his bike. appreciate the :thumbsup:.....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 24 2007, 05:11 PM~9295399
> *when did you get a bike? :biggrin:
> *


Its not that I cant get one Jim, I choose not to (yet anyways)


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 26 2007, 01:45 PM~9308703
> *Its not that I cant get one Jim, I choose not to (yet anyways)
> 
> *


like the eagles could have beat the pats. they just choose not to. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 25 2007, 08:11 PM~9302319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to build a bobber but I'm not much of a bar hopper rider, and well lets be honest, unless you've ever ridded a rigid or a spring seat bobber, not strechded, racked chopper, you know what I mean. My back and ass would just about have enough after 50 miles. I love the hell out of the look, all mechanical yet simple. the Bikes are bad as hell.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I just got a DVD called Hoggs And Broads__A day with Big Fish_. Pretty good, not too many bike DVD's out there. Alot of Baggers.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 26 2007, 06:08 PM~9310371
> *like the eagles could have beat the pats. they just choose not to.  :biggrin:
> *


So close,but so far away!
Hopefully your squellers can put it on them but you have to put up more then 3 points1


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 27 2007, 09:53 AM~9315994
> *So close,but so far away!
> Hopefully your squellers can put it on them but you have to put up more then 3 points1
> *


not really they proved you can win with 3. eagles did give them a good run for it thought and I was cheering for them


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Nov 27 2007, 01:15 AM~9314313
> *I'd love to build a bobber but  I'm not much of a bar hopper rider, and well lets be honest, unless you've ever ridded a rigid or a spring seat bobber, not strechded, racked chopper, you know what I mean. My back and ass would just about have enough after 50 miles. I love the hell out of the look, all mechanical yet simple.  the Bikes are bad as hell.
> *


*I hear you the ride is a little on the ruff side... :biggrin:*


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 28 2007, 05:58 PM~9327062
> *I hear you the ride is a little on the ruff side... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




i recognize that frame made by choppers unlimited in south carolina


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

damn nice bikes keep them comin


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1badchopp_@Nov 28 2007, 08:05 PM~9327628
> *i recognize that frame made by choppers unlimited in south carolina
> *


Yeah didn't know that I got that picture from the net.It's from one of the lonestar roundups.But I like the way that bike looks nice.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Anyone know where to get some good deals on some 21" wheels and tires?


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

heres mine.. looked a little different a couple of days ago.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Oct 28 2007, 11:18 PM~9104139
> *Not a Hog but its mine. Just thought I would share the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Nov 28 2007, 09:45 PM~9327781
> *
> *




thats a bad ass wheel on that purple bike...


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Nov 28 2007, 11:41 PM~9329212
> *heres mine.. looked a little different a couple of days ago.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!!


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Nov 28 2007, 10:45 PM~9327781
> *
> *



that's a clean look with no cables showing on the ape hangers  bas ass bikes


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Nov 28 2007, 11:41 PM~9329212
> *heres mine.. looked a little different a couple of days ago.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SWEET








HERES MINE DOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

heres your bike!!

:0


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL....WHERES MY SEAT..


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Nov 29 2007, 02:39 AM~9329197
> *Anyone know where to get some good deals on some 21" wheels and tires?
> *


I do. I can get you 21" 80 spokes all Chrome Ultimas for $139, same for the 16" rear, and an Avon 21" WW for $120.. LMK. It's around $500 for wheels and tires front and back if you want some clean spokes. All new in the box.


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Nov 30 2007, 12:13 AM~9338003
> *I do. I can get you 21" 80 spokes all Chrome Ultimas for $139, same for the 16" rear, and an Avon 21" WW for $120.. LMK. It's around $500 for wheels and tires front and back if you want some clean spokes.  All new in the box.
> *


 :0


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Nov 28 2007, 11:48 PM~9327798
> *
> *


What's that big square black thing on the front of that thing? :biggrin:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

I need Chrome Lower legs for and FL front end. Anyone got the hook up? LMK.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Nov 30 2007, 01:13 AM~9338003
> *I do. I can get you 21" 80 spokes all Chrome Ultimas for $139, same for the 16" rear, and an Avon 21" WW for $120.. LMK. It's around $500 for wheels and tires front and back if you want some clean spokes.  All new in the box.
> *


good price.... :0


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

There's a Disti for custom chrome. Not a store but a warehouse. Stocks everthing in the catalog. He sells on ebay too and has a website. He'll ship anywhere, but I can't guarentee you'll get the same price as I do. But It's like a candy store for me.


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Nov 30 2007, 12:14 AM~9338011
> *What's that big square black thing on the front of that thing? :biggrin:
> *


you mean the radiator ?


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

One of Mine.....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

CLEAN


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Nov 30 2007, 09:58 PM~9345441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Nov 30 2007, 09:58 PM~9345441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My style of bike. :biggrin:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

This is my wife's Sporty we blast the town together  since this pic she has Stainless Steel 80 spoke rims on it.


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

wifes ride


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Nov 30 2007, 05:29 PM~9342169
> *you mean the radiator ?
> *


It's called sarcasim bro. Look it up and get back to me.


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Dec 1 2007, 12:39 PM~9348539
> *wifes ride
> 
> *


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Dec 1 2007, 01:46 PM~9349284
> *It's called sarcasim bro. Look it up and get back to me.
> *


sarcasim ? / ignorant !! , always some stupid comment from some wise ass kid . dont see your bike pic ?


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

No need to get all sensitive about it. People constantly joke about it. Besides, what's wrong with a radiator?


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I found some pictures of a Honda I had before the Harley. I customized it a bit, many people confused it with a Harley. :roflmao: 
Best looking Honda ever though. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Nov 30 2007, 11:58 PM~9345441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANGELOS WORK?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 20 2007, 03:13 PM~9267382
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK LIKE FORD TAIL LIGHTS


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Dec 2 2007, 08:33 AM~9353692
> *sarcasim ? / ignorant !! , always some stupid comment from some wise ass kid . dont see your bike pic ?
> *


Dear Ass Hurt,

Oh I see. your one of those "Sensitive" riders. If you can't take a little fun like that, I'd like to see your face when they burn pieces of shit like that at Bike weeks all over the country. Read the topic before you post some BS. Face it ass bag, you buy all your shit, your pipes everything, for what? To make it look and sound like a HD big twin. You can put all the bags and chrome you want on that thing, it's not, and it aint worth shit. Go Wild Hogs!!!

And as for my scoot, you didn't look hard. 97 FLSTC. 

You can call me ingnorant if you like, Real bikers don't mind. I've been called worse.


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Dec 2 2007, 01:33 PM~9355180
> *Dear Ass Hurt,
> 
> Oh I see. your one of those "Sensitive" riders. If you can't take a little fun like that, I'd like to see your face when they burn pieces of shit like that at Bike weeks all over the country. Read the topic before you post some BS. Face it ass bag, you buy all your shit, your pipes everything, for what? To make it look and sound like a HD big twin. You can put all the bags and chrome you want on that thing, it's not, and it aint worth shit.  Go Wild Hogs!!!
> ...


no offense to HD owners , its all in fun , seeing your age , Birthday 22 May 1977 , youre probably a checkbook biker making payments . i was riding and wrenching on harleys before you were born . hell i have t-shirts older than you . hahaha , i've got a better , faster metric machine and its thousands cheaper . liquid cooled and shaft drive is maintenence free riding . , no oil leaks , no breakdowns , dont look or sound like HD - maybe indian , i eat up new screaming eagles like nothing , i dont care who rides what , and sarcasm is fine if it comes from someone who knows wtf they're talking about . how about those pics of your heritage ?? lets see it . just curious ?


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Dec 2 2007, 05:00 PM~9355628
> *no offense to HD owners , its all in fun , seeing your age , Birthday 22 May 1977 , youre probably a checkbook biker making payments .  i was riding and wrenching on harleys before you were born . hell i have t-shirts older than you . hahaha , i've got a better , faster metric machine and its thousands cheaper . liquid cooled and shaft drive is maintenence free riding . , no oil leaks , no breakdowns , dont look or sound like HD - maybe indian ,  i eat up new screaming eagles like nothing , i dont care who rides what , and sarcasm is fine if it comes from someone who knows wtf they're talking about . how about those pics of your heritage ?? lets see it . just curious ?
> *


What's the differnace between a biker and a vacuum cleaner?

The position of the dirt bag..

You know, to be honest I like leaks, I like maintenance, I like when parts rattle off my bike, and I like breaking down in the middle of nowhere with a pack. It's that kind of shit that makes true bikers what they are. Full of stories and even more full of shit. Well I'm still full of piss and vinager. Riding for 10 years, I wrench and ride. 

I really don't care what you ride. It's cold as hell here and I would ride anything with 2 wheels right now. I know your older, cause older guys want maintenence free, comfort, and quiet. I ride with you originals all the time and all you do is complain about how loud my bike is. But you only see yourself 20 years ago. BTW, I know what I'm talkin about too, I might not be grey, but I take any info and tips I can from you old geasers.. 

You enjoy toys better when thier payed off, I beat to the chase and use cash. 100% down, 0 payments a month. Let me know when your birthday is, and I'll send you a new T-shirt.. :biggrin:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Sorry page 44.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

damn....it took a long time before we had some shit in this thread. im surprised :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

http://www.elitekustomz.com/index2.htm custom paint, flakes, candy, murals, pinstriping they do it all check them out and reasonable pricing. they don't charge $5000 to paint a motorcycle trust me give them a call


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Dec 2 2007, 03:25 PM~9355756
> *What's the differnace between a biker and a vacuum cleaner?
> 
> The position of the dirt bag..
> ...


DAMN YOU PRETTY WELL EXPLAINED IT ALL THERE , " You know, to be honest I like leaks, I like maintenance, I like when parts rattle off my bike, and I like breaking down in the middle of nowhere with a pack. It's that kind of shit that makes true bikers what they are. Full of stories and even more full of shit." LOL THATS COOL ! now whats frustrating is : i have to spend endless hours cleaning this oil off MY bike , i have no maintenence stories ( oil change ) , i have to dodge these parts flying at me , and i'm the guy who will drop everything and take my trailer to get a stranded rider ( whatever he/she may ride ) , and still have to take shit daily for riding metric . wait till you get old , fat , grey , and a bad back , but you still have to ride . you'll see . RIDE SAFE . p.s. no thanks on the shirt , you would send an HD shirt . LOL


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 2 2007, 09:46 AM~9353943
> *ANGELOS WORK?
> *


YES, WHO ELSE????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 24 2007, 07:34 PM~9296643
> *post more pics of yours!
> *


A YOSH check it out this was a few days before it went into the shop for a different color & look!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

this thread has really opened me up to baggers.. ive always been into a heritage stripped down style but baggers can look cooler in my opinion  great thread. 100% inspiration.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 2 2007, 11:09 PM~9359986
> *this thread has really opened me up to baggers.. ive always been into a heritage stripped down style but baggers can look cooler in my opinion  great thread. 100% inspiration.
> *


And you can add music. :biggrin:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 3 2007, 01:09 AM~9359986
> *this thread has really opened me up to baggers.. ive always been into a heritage stripped down style but baggers can look cooler in my opinion  great thread. 100% inspiration.
> *


Baggers... :thumbsup: If your serious about riding. Your crazy not to have bags..


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 2 2007, 07:28 PM~9356417
> *damn....it took a long time before we had some shit in this thread. im surprised :cheesy:
> *


That wasn't shit Manu. I think this is the best Topic on LIL. Just talkin bikes with Classic. It's all in fun.


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Dec 2 2007, 11:53 PM~9359809
> *A YOSH check it out this was a few days before it went into the shop for a different color & look!
> 
> 
> ...


clean bike those fat spokes look good


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

THANKS HOMMIE :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey Alfred, here's some pictures I had in my computer.


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Dec 3 2007, 05:12 PM~9364819
> *Hey Alfred, here's some pictures I had in my computer.
> 
> 
> ...


this is Locote looking


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

MY 07 IS IN SHOP GETTING NEW TRANSMISSION....AAARRGGGHHHHH :angry:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Dec 3 2007, 04:12 PM~9364819
> *Hey Alfred, here's some pictures I had in my computer.
> 
> 
> ...


saaaweeet!! thanks!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> Hey Alfred, here's some pictures I had in my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the Radial laced Wheels. Real nice..


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

x10000


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 3 2007, 09:37 PM~9367686
> *MY 07 IS IN SHOP GETTING NEW TRANSMISSION....AAARRGGGHHHHH :angry:
> *


is that the new 6 speed ?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 3 2007, 08:37 PM~9367686
> *MY 07 IS IN SHOP GETTING NEW TRANSMISSION....AAARRGGGHHHHH :angry:
> *


 :0 already bro? wut happen


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Q-VO WEY...

REMEMBER THAT LEAK? THAT WAS A PROBLEM!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Dec 4 2007, 01:16 PM~9371346
> *is that the new 6 speed ?
> *



SI


----------



## 39chevy (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 1 2007, 12:48 AM~9346765
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I DO SOME GOOD WORK.. :0 :0


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Nov 30 2007, 11:48 PM~9346765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THERE IS LEFT IS TO RIDE............


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Dec 8 2007, 04:00 PM~9404813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 4aces_pres (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## 4aces_pres (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Dec 8 2007, 02:00 PM~9404813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at this bike in the Mag like 20 times. I like this style alot. The Zappco Board is killin' em.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

The 21 emblem has to go.......IMO


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin: TTT


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what are these type of bikes called?what brand are they?always liked this style.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

really like these two also :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by oldride_@Oct 21 2007, 03:51 PM~9052010
> *mine is the red 1 my Compas is the blue 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 9 2007, 11:34 PM~9415080
> *what are these type of bikes called?what brand are they?always liked this style.
> 
> 
> ...


I think Heritage Softtails.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

man thanks, are these the same kind?are they harleys?


> _Originally posted by oldride_@Oct 21 2007, 03:51 PM~9052010
> *mine is the red 1 my Compas is the blue 1
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 10 2007, 12:50 AM~9415216
> *really like these two also :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie, yes these are Harley Road Kings


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

their really nice man, is that how they come when you buy them?
what year are they?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

^^^^nevermind homie i seen how they come, so what all do you have to do to a stock one to make one like yours?besides chrome and paint?


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 10 2007, 02:09 PM~9418131
> *^^^^nevermind homie i seen how they come, so what all do you have to do to a stock one to make one like yours?besides chrome and paint?
> *


Pour you heart soul and bank acct into it. And if you got some free time, tear everything off it that it came with. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 10 2007, 01:09 PM~9418131
> *^^^^nevermind homie i seen how they come, so what all do you have to do to a stock one to make one like yours?besides chrome and paint?
> *



blue bike is a 97, red bike is an 02, both bikes have changed out pipes, tires and rims . paint jobs, air ride for that slammed look, handlebars, seats, I put all led lights, my bike came with leather saddle bags put these hard bags instead, chrome front forks with chrome brake calipers and rotors and a shit load of chrome pieces here and there, getting ready to have seat redone to a brown leather with my last name stamped on it. we are never done :biggrin: 
thanks again Bro


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

I notice everyone has solo seats.. My wife has never got on any of my bikes, and that means no other chick gets on either. you know how it is. but I'm wondering if anybodys lady likes to ride??


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Mine rides on my Ironhorse all the time :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

T T T


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 10 2007, 11:03 PM~9423439
> *T T T
> 
> 
> ...


fucken nice bike.. homie!!! take that shit out allready!!


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

SHIT HOMIE...NOTICE NO SUN AND WET GROUND....
I RIDE RAIN OR SHINE THROUGH THE NIGHT....TILL MY WHEELZ FALL OFF....!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks for explaining everything man,those are some clean ass bikes you guys have :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by oldride_@Dec 10 2007, 07:16 PM~9421368
> *blue bike is a 97,  red bike is an 02,  both bikes have changed out pipes, tires and rims . paint jobs, air ride for that slammed look, handlebars, seats, I put all led lights, my bike came with leather saddle bags put these hard bags instead,  chrome front forks with chrome brake calipers and rotors and a shit load of chrome pieces here and there,  getting ready to have seat redone to a brown leather with my last name stamped on it.    we are never done  :biggrin:
> thanks again Bro
> *


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 11 2007, 12:22 AM~9423580
> *fucken nice bike.. homie!!! take that shit out allready!!
> *



 looks good with those OG white walls.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

I notice on the Heritage and the Road Kings that the front fender has a different "bumper" trim on it. Is that from the Electra Glide classic and custom? Just curious? I like how it looks. and I happen to be putting the Hertage Fender back on mine..


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

U TALKN BOUT THE BUMPER GUARD...?
IT A HARLEY ACCESSORIE


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

FOE THEE FENDERS...HERITAGES...AND DELUX'S...MAYB ROADKINGS


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

FOR THESE FENDERS...HERITAGES...AND DELUX'S...MAYB ROADKINGS


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 11 2007, 08:07 PM~9429613
> *U TALKN BOUT THE BUMPER GUARD...?
> IT A HARLEY ACCESSORIE
> *


You smoke crack son? Why don't I just ask a question, then you can ask me the same question, and tell me it's a harley part. I asked if the bumper trim on the front fender was off an electra glide custom. Never mind.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Dec 12 2007, 12:32 PM~9436330
> *You smoke crack son? Why don't I just ask a question, then you can ask me the same question, and tell me it's a harley part. I asked if the bumper trim on the front fender was off an electra glide custom. Never mind.
> *


RELAX B I T C H..! U ASKED A QUESTION..I TRIED TO HELP...U DONT WANT HELP DONT AX ...I DONT SIT ON CPU TYPIN ALL DAY LIKE A BITCH...I WORK N RIDE...! SO FUCK YOU...!
P.S. 
FYI CRACK IS FOR WHITE TRASH..!


----------



## 39chevy (Apr 11, 2006)

THIS IS HOW ME AND MY POPS RIDE.. IN THE NORTH EAST LOS ANGELES


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 12 2007, 08:43 PM~9438866
> *RELAX B I T C H..!  U ASKED A QUESTION..I TRIED TO HELP...U DONT WANT HELP DONT AX ...I DONT SIT ON CPU TYPIN ALL DAY LIKE A BITCH...I WORK N RIDE...!          SO FUCK YOU...!
> P.S.
> FYI CRACK IS FOR WHITE TRASH..!
> *


No need for name callin. But thanks for the "educated" statement. next time I'll try to Ax a little nicer. and FYI. Meth is for White Trash. Coke for Rich white folks, You fools own crack. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Dec 12 2007, 11:02 PM~9441779
> *No need for name callin. But thanks for the "educated" statement. next time I'll try to Ax a little nicer. and FYI. Meth is for White Trash. Coke for Rich white folks,  You fools own crack. :biggrin:
> *


LOL...YA WE OWN IT..AND WE SELL TO EVERY1......!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Dec 8 2007, 02:00 PM~9404813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this... something about it turns me on.
UH
Not that I would have sex with the bike.... but.... ya know. Id prolly have to play with my nipples a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 13 2007, 12:05 AM~9441798
> *LOL...YA WE OWN IT..AND WE SELL TO EVERY1......!
> *


calm down. you already look like a fucking moron seeing as how you can barely manage to follow through the completion of a sentence.
internet or not i just have a habit of not being a dumbass with fucked up typing. word to the wise.


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 12 2007, 11:07 PM~9441807
> *calm down. you already look like a fucking moron seeing as how you can barely manage to follow through the completion of a sentence.
> internet or not i just have a habit of not being a dumbass with fucked up typing. word to the wise.
> *


NO NEED TO CALM DOWN, SEE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN ME AND U...IS I JUST GOT IN FROM RIDN MY BIKE, IN COLD AS FUCK WEATHER.....AND U BEEN ONINE LOOKING FOR A CYBER BOYFRIEND TO CORRECTLY TYPE TO YOU.
P.S. FUCK NO I CANT FOLLOW THROUGH A SENTENCE...I'V DRINKING ALL NIGHT.........!


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

SQUASH..!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 13 2007, 02:05 AM~9441799
> *I like this... something about it turns me on.
> UH
> Not that I would have sex with the bike.... but.... ya know. Id prolly have to play with my nipples a bit. :biggrin:
> *


I hope it has air ride.. It's true that when your bike looks the way you want, It's no longer practical to ride. I'd grind those pipes down to slash cut in 4 off ramps. LOL

Nice scooter BTW. even with the dub sticker. :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 13 2007, 12:14 AM~9441836
> *NO NEED TO CALM DOWN, SEE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN ME AND U...IS I JUST GOT IN FROM RIDN MY BIKE, IN COLD AS FUCK WEATHER.....AND U BEEN ONINE LOOKING FOR A CYBER BOYFRIEND TO CORRECTLY TYPE TO YOU.
> P.S.  FUCK NO I CANT FOLLOW THROUGH A SENTENCE...I'V DRINKING ALL NIGHT.........!
> *


lmao!! these foo's are hard online.. but run when in person.. if have the balls to show up.. lol


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

fucken canadians... roll honda goldwings...


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 12 2007, 11:17 PM~9441853
> *lmao!! these foo's are hard online.. but run when in person.. if have the balls to show up.. lol
> *


YUP...!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Dec 13 2007, 12:16 AM~9441849
> *I hope it has air ride.. It's true that when your bike looks the way you want, It's no longer practical to ride. I'd grind those pipes down to slash cut in 4 off ramps. LOL
> 
> Nice scooter BTW. even with the dub sticker.  :biggrin:
> *


that'd be the first to go.
i do like the overall of the bike though..... id probably extend the pipes.
mind you it wouldnt be my first choice of bike either.


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

el-fantasma on a sunday afternoon!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 13 2007, 02:14 AM~9441836
> *NO NEED TO CALM DOWN, SEE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN ME AND U...IS I JUST GOT IN FROM RIDN MY BIKE, IN COLD AS FUCK WEATHER.....AND U BEEN ONINE LOOKING FOR A CYBER BOYFRIEND TO CORRECTLY TYPE TO YOU.
> P.S.  FUCK NO I CANT FOLLOW THROUGH A SENTENCE...I'V DRINKING ALL NIGHT.........!
> *


Is this Assholes Anonymous. Just come out an say it.


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 13 2007, 12:20 AM~9441874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 13 2007, 12:18 AM~9441859
> *fucken canadians... roll honda goldwings...
> *


hahahaha silly piece of shit. post more so i can have a laugh.
even <<<WhiteTrash knows about Canada. You'd have to be a total ignorant retard of the biker world to not have a clue about Canada.


Obviously you're just another rich ****** thats clueless to the world around you. Good job, just another stupid ass american for me to laugh at.


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

whitetrash's bike.. real nice.. custom!!


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 13 2007, 12:22 AM~9441889
> *hahahaha silly piece of shit. post more so i can have a laugh.
> even <<<WhiteTrash knows about Canada. You'd have to be a total ignorant retard of the biker world to not have a clue about Canada.
> Obviously you're just another rich ****** thats clueless to the world around you. Good job, just another stupid ass american for me to laugh at.
> *


rich??? sorry... but earned it all...yes.. homie!!


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 13 2007, 12:23 AM~9441901
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 12 2007, 11:23 PM~9441901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PESONALLY ID EXTEND THE PIPES..AND ADD A DUB STICKER...LOL....!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 13 2007, 12:14 AM~9441836
> *NO NEED TO CALM DOWN, SEE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN ME AND U...IS I JUST GOT IN FROM RIDN MY BIKE, IN COLD AS FUCK WEATHER.....AND U BEEN ONINE LOOKING FOR A CYBER BOYFRIEND TO CORRECTLY TYPE TO YOU.
> P.S.  FUCK NO I CANT FOLLOW THROUGH A SENTENCE...I'V DRINKING ALL NIGHT.........!
> *


6:43 PM was your first post...



dur dur... how does it feel to be stupid?


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 13 2007, 12:23 AM~9441901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats extended homie.. just no sticker... lmao


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 12 2007, 11:24 PM~9441909
> *rich??? sorry... but earned it all...yes.. homie!!
> *


AND WUTZ WRONG WITH HAVING A GOOD JOB....I WORKED MY ASS OFF TO GET WHERE I AM....NOT RICH,,,,GHETTO FAB..!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 13 2007, 12:24 AM~9441909
> *rich??? sorry... but earned it all...yes.. homie!!
> *


 :uh: homie?
who do you think i am?
some **** or an ignorant ******?

fuck your homie bullshit.


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 13 2007, 12:20 AM~9441874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 13 2007, 02:23 AM~9441901
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did I insult your boyfriend bro. Keep bringin your bike to that shop that built it for you. They do good work with your hard earned $$. Don't insult me. Don't rat fuck me. I've posted my scoot. Never said anything bad about yours. be a man.


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 12 2007, 11:25 PM~9441916
> *6:43 PM was your first post...
> dur dur... how does it feel to be stupid?
> *


NOW I HAVE A GAY STALKER...
SHOULDV FIGURED ...CANADIAN....


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

sorry !! no shop shit... in my garage.. in 2 days.. homie!!!


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Dec 12 2007, 11:28 PM~9441940
> *Did I insult your boyfriend bro. Keep bringin your bike to that shop that built it for you. They do good work with your hard earned $$. Don't insult me. Don't rat fuck me. I've posted my scoot. Never said anything bad about yours. be a man.
> *


I NEVER SAID ANYTHING BOUT URS EITHER...IN FACT I NEVER SEEN IT...
BUT I WUDNT ANYWAY...I HAVE A RESPECT FOR A MANS SCOOTER...!
AFTER ALL....HARLEYS COME FROM THE SAME PLACE...!


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Dec 13 2007, 12:28 AM~9441940
> *Did I insult your boyfriend bro. Keep bringin your bike to that shop that built it for you. They do good work with your hard earned $$. Don't insult me. Don't rat fuck me. I've posted my scoot. Never said anything bad about yours. be a man.
> *


but.. i wont rat fuck you anymore.. take care.. no hard feelings??


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Take your BS to off topic. Don't ruin this topic with your shit. You don't know me, but I know you wouldn't look me in the eye if you seen me..


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

WELL GOT TO GO TO BED....GOT TO GET UP TO GO TO MY GOOD JOB AD MAKE MY RICHES......


P.S......F.T.W. AND UR ALL IN IT..!


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

i think i will take this one to work tomorrow...


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 13 2007, 12:34 AM~9441993
> *i think i will take this one to work tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


id piss on it.


























actually its not bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

or this one


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 12 2007, 11:34 PM~9441993
> *i think i will take this one to work tomorrow...
> 
> 
> ...


I DO SOME GOOD WORK...


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 13 2007, 12:47 AM~9442056
> *I DO SOME GOOD WORK...
> *


lol


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

wow.......... amazing.


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 11 2007, 09:24 PM~9431502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Back to the topic...


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 39chevy_@Dec 12 2007, 09:21 PM~9439891
> *THIS IS HOW ME AND MY POPS RIDE.. IN THE NORTH EAST LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> ...



Bro you and your pops are representing big time  do you know any homies out of South Gate "panhead Joey or Big E" or Pico "Chubs who owns American Cycles Shop" .


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> THIS IS HOW ME AND MY POPS RIDE.. IN THE NORTH EAST LOS ANGELES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 39chevy (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldride_@Dec 13 2007, 08:24 AM~9443216
> *Bro you and your pops are representing big time   do you know any homies out of South Gate "panhead Joey or Big E"  or Pico  "Chubs who owns American Cycles Shop" .
> *


not off hand??maybe if i see them


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

What's everyones favorite bike movie? I had a few growin up, but I especially like "Beyond the Law" with Charlie Sheen, and for some reason, "Streets of Fire" Just seein what you guys are into..


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

the sinners documentery called choppertown


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 10 2007, 09:55 PM~9421711
> *Mine rides on my Ironhorse all the time :biggrin:
> *


Post some pics of the Iron Horse. What motor/trans. St or rigid? lets see.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Do you guys know anywhere close to or in Colorado that can take apart harley wire wheels and powder coat them and put them back together if you have any info can you pm me being that I don't look at this topic that much thanks in advance


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Dec 15 2007, 06:41 PM~9461687
> *Post some pics of the Iron Horse. What motor/trans. St or rigid? lets see.
> *


111 S&S motor, 6 speed and soft tail. 2005 American Ironhorse Legend. Her name is More Awesome(license plate says "MO AWSOM").

Will post pictures later. Don't have any on this computer. Ther are some in an earlier post in this thread.


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Dose any have a 21' wheel for sale


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Dec 15 2007, 10:53 PM~9462955
> *Dose any have a 21' wheel for sale
> *


I BOUGHT MINE ON EBAY .....THEY ARE ON THERE ALL DAY..!


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Dec 16 2007, 01:53 AM~9462955
> *Dose any have a 21' wheel for sale
> *


I've personally been to JJpowersports warehouse, look him up on ebay or jjpscatalog.com and call for prices. I bought the front and rear for $280 total. best prices on tires too. The wheels are mid west cycle wheels, same as Ultima. nice finish, great hub, I'm happy. He has everything you can find in custom chrome pretty much in stock. :biggrin: 508-752-2455.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Pic taken on the first day home.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

A recent pic. More on page 42 of this thread.


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

saturday...ridn...!


> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 15 2007, 11:36 PM~9463100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sunday...ridn...!


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

sup foo!


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 16 2007, 07:46 PM~9466913
> *sup foo!
> *


SUP...! DAT AVATAR IS DOPE...UR PHOTOGRAPHER IS A GENIUS


----------



## 39chevy (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 16 2007, 08:46 PM~9466913
> *sup foo!
> *


SO WHEN IS THE NEXT RIDE.SO I CAN GO


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 39chevy_@Dec 16 2007, 09:40 PM~9467186
> *SO WHEN IS THE NEXT RIDE.SO I CAN GO
> *


I would have gone today.. But i had prior engagements.. Next weekend for sure homeboy!!!!


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 16 2007, 09:20 PM~9467013
> *SUP...! DAT AVATAR IS DOPE...UR PHOTOGRAPHER IS A GENIUS
> *


lmao!! yeah!! he is!! should have taken it when we were freezing our nuts of in the middle of that canyon...


----------



## 65impaladrop (Jul 8, 2006)

I seen these at bike week in Daytona


----------



## 65impaladrop (Jul 8, 2006)

I like this picture was well I guess the bike is OK was well


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !+Dec 15 2007, 11:09 PM~9463029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks Fam....


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Dec 16 2007, 01:07 PM~9464357
> *A recent pic. More on page 42 of this thread.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know Iron Horse did RSD. That must launch pretty nice huh.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Dec 17 2007, 12:46 AM~9467528
> *lmao!! yeah!! he is!! should have taken it when we were freezing our nuts of in the middle of that canyon...
> *


I know you all are from Cali, what is considered cold ass ridin. No I'm not startin shit, and I know it gets cold in the canyons, but I'm curious. Ive been around and like Florida, they bundle down the hatches when it hits 60. AZ, armagedin is 50..What is cold in Cali where you are.. . 

I know in NE we get into the mountains on the shade side and it goes from 85 to 60 in no time in the summer. In the fall it's even worse, I've left in a t-shirt and jeans, and made it back 6 hours later, in chaps, leathers, gauntlet gloves and gator masks. your talkin like 75 at 12:30 and 40 in the sun at 6:00. take that at 80mph for an hour and a half..


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

WELL 1ST OFF THATS THE BEAUTIFUL CALIFORNIA LIFE STYLE WE LIVE..
YESTERDAY IN MID DECEMBER MUSTV REACHED 75-80 MID DAY ...MORN. AND NIGHT ITS JUS BELOW 50 @ SUM PLACES HERE...SO WE'R USED TO SUNNY SO. CAL LIFE STYLE....
SATURDAY IT WAS JUS BELOW 40 UP IN MOUNTAINS ...WITH ONLY A LEATHER JACKET....SO...I NOW THAT WAS COLD....


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

My Brothers and I we're goin to ship em out to AZ and ride from the boarder up through Cali then to LV in the dead of winter here. but it hasn't happened yet.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

SHIP EM.....?
WHY NOT RID EM...? UNLESS UR STRAPPED FOR TIME...?
THAT WUD B A GOOD IDEA TO DO DURING THE STURGIS RALLY


----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 17 2007, 05:36 PM~9471089
> *SHIP EM.....?
> WHY NOT RID EM...? UNLESS UR STRAPPED FOR TIME...?
> THAT WUD B A GOOD IDEA TO DO  DURING THE STURGIS RALLY
> *


Id have to ship it bro. It's 20 out here and we got 18" of snow and ice that isn't leaving anytime soon. it goes down to about north Carolina and covers the entire North East of the country, that's about 18-20 hours of the 40 hour ride. In that weather your lucky to do an hour and hour and a half at a wack or your getting Hipothermia and dying in New York.. The whole thing was to get them where it's warm and enjoy the new view.

I might be riding to Sturgis though, but definately Mirtle Beach.


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 39chevy (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 18 2007, 12:20 AM~9474964
> *uffin:    uffin:
> *


TTT


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 39chevy_@Dec 19 2007, 08:56 PM~9489226
> *TTT
> *


 : uffin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN HARD !_@Dec 20 2007, 05:34 PM~9494646
> *: uffin:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pics!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pics!!!


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

still some good looking bikes being posted


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

For sale if anyone's interested.


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Dec 21 2007, 04:19 AM~9499758
> *For sale if anyone's interested.
> 
> 
> ...


trade???


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

i'll deliver this time... :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd love to, but that's my neighbor's bike Alfred. He's not into the lolos. Trying to help him sell it.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:biggrin: honda :biggrin:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:biggrin: honda :biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Dec 25 2007, 04:33 PM~9529702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My butt hurts just looking at that bike. :biggrin: That's for the hardcore and foolish.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Dec 25 2007, 07:32 PM~9529698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the twisted springer front end, but I'd definatly have Baboon Ass after riding that thing for 30 minutes..

Nice pics. keep em comin..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Looks like a rough ride to ride that bike*


----------



## hd lowlife (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Dec 26 2007, 05:07 PM~9536579
> *Looks like a rough ride to ride that bike
> *


look at this thing


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 15 2007, 09:27 PM~9461875
> *Do you guys know anywhere close to or in Colorado that can take apart harley wire wheels and powder coat them and put them back together if you have any info can you pm me being that I don't look at this topic that much thanks in advance
> *


anyone?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

finally got pics of my dads bike


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

ANyone still ridin. Is went upto 9 today so mine is parked till the sun works again. What are your plans for the winter. any new parts? is anyone lookin for anything? Your bike can't comeout like it went away..


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Dig the beer tap suicide shifter, not too sure about the diamond plate, but pretty kool for a Honda.....


> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Dec 25 2007, 05:32 PM~9529698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## hd lowlife (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## hd lowlife (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hd lowlife_@Jan 4 2008, 11:38 AM~9605106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Road King, but I have an honest question. Why those bars. I know thier apes but why the sharp 90's? I noticed a few people with them, but nothing on that bike is a sharp 90. look at the crash bar, the pipes. they ruin the flow IMO. I'm not puttin down your scoot or hating, but just wandering what made you pick em, and are you changing the rest of the bike to patch? Maybe hard 90 highway bar..

Again'I'm not hating, but it kinda lkike putting a rounded wing and bubble hood scoop on a 64 when there is no other contours to the car.


----------



## hd lowlife (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Jan 4 2008, 03:49 PM~9607817
> *Nice Road King, but I have an honest question. Why those bars. I know thier apes but why the sharp 90's? I noticed a few people with them, but nothing on that bike is a sharp 90. look at the crash bar, the pipes. they ruin the flow IMO. I'm not puttin down your scoot or hating, but just wandering what made you pick em, and are you changing the rest of the bike to patch? Maybe hard 90 highway bar..
> 
> Again'I'm not hating, but it kinda lkike putting a rounded wing and bubble hood scoop on a 64 when there is no other contours to the car.
> *



not mine holmes just pictures
i havnt got the pics of my scooter off my camera yet :biggrin:


----------



## hd lowlife (Oct 10, 2007)

heres a few more.i like the look myself


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

I didn't say it looked bad. I just looks out of place. It's like putting a coffin tank on a fat boy to me. 

I guess if a proffesional builder put those on the bike without any other sharp edge on the scoot, I'd ask why? that's all. you know what I mean..


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

My Buddy Petes Indian i sprayed for him...


----------



## hd lowlife (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## hd lowlife (Oct 10, 2007)

im really diggin these two


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

nice view!!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Parts are getting inexpensive fot the Harleys fellas. I've been pickin up parts for mad cheap. I just did another fork set (Chrome lower sliders, all new chrome and covers for the Fl, 21" wheel and tire) for under $500.

I just got a new Makuni HSR 42 with the kit for under $200 for another bike that gettin cams and rods ect. 

I might build another one.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

nice pulley cover for the homies with spokes..


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Here are a few that I have painted :biggrin: 
































































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Jan 4 2008, 05:49 PM~9607817
> *Nice Road King, but I have an honest question. Why those bars. I know thier apes but why the sharp 90's? I noticed a few people with them, but nothing on that bike is a sharp 90. look at the crash bar, the pipes. they ruin the flow IMO. I'm not puttin down your scoot or hating, but just wandering what made you pick em, and are you changing the rest of the bike to patch? Maybe hard 90 highway bar..
> 
> Again'I'm not hating, but it kinda lkike putting a rounded wing and bubble hood scoop on a 64 when there is no other contours to the car.
> *


the saddle bags have sharp edges, not exactly a 90 degree, but they have sharp corners, so it KINDA does go together. if you kinda look at the OVERALL pic of those bikes, the sharp corners on the bars kinda go along with the sharp corners on the bags.




personally, i dont like baggers, just pointing it out.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Great shots :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Good Vids the Best of Both Worlds
 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZGO6cQX1IY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNzjJ3qTRfU


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

FROM THE EASYRIDER SHOW IN SAC :biggrin: 
































































:wow: :wow:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

PICS LOOK GREAT ANTHONY


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 20 2008, 06:37 PM~9741671
> *PICS LOOK GREAT ANTHONY
> *


Thanks hommie im still up here in sac its cold as fuck up here & these crazy guys are riding! Its a cool show you should of came up here there wasnt really any bikes like ours I only seen a couple with 21" :biggrin:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Everything about this pic, if just great... :biggrin: nice bike too.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 20 2008, 06:37 PM~9741671
> *PICS LOOK GREAT ANTHONY
> *


CHECK OUT THIS BIKE I DIDNT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAME OUT WITH A BIKE IT HAD LOWRIDER SYMBOLS ALL OVER IT :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 20 2008, 07:43 PM~9741699
> *Thanks hommie im still up here in sac its cold as fuck up here & these crazy guys are riding! Its a cool show you should of came up here there wasnt really any bikes like ours I only seen a couple with 21" :biggrin:
> *


  



> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 20 2008, 07:53 PM~9741753
> *CHECK OUT THIS BIKE I DIDNT LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAME OUT WITH A BIKE IT HAD LOWRIDER SYMBOLS ALL OVER IT :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


The district manager of Harley is meeting with me next week...MY SHITS STILL LEAKING.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 20 2008, 09:09 PM~9742741
> *
> :0
> The district manager of Harley is meeting with me next week...MY SHITTILL LEAKING.
> *


Dam thats crazy Hommie! When I had problem with my rim I called Wisconsin There Main Office & It got fixed In 2 days. Its was in the shop 4 a long time.


----------



## stillwaters (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 20 2008, 06:43 PM~9741699
> *Thanks hommie im still up here in sac its cold as fuck up here & these crazy guys are riding! Its a cool show you should of came up here there wasnt really any bikes like ours I only seen a couple with 21" :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 39chevy (Apr 11, 2006)

HERE R SOME MORE PICTURES.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Jan 4 2008, 02:49 PM~9607817
> *Nice Road King, but I have an honest question. Why those bars. I know thier apes but why the sharp 90's? I noticed a few people with them, but nothing on that bike is a sharp 90. look at the crash bar, the pipes. they ruin the flow IMO. I'm not puttin down your scoot or hating, but just wandering what made you pick em, and are you changing the rest of the bike to patch? Maybe hard 90 highway bar..
> 
> Again'I'm not hating, but it kinda lkike putting a rounded wing and bubble hood scoop on a 64 when there is no other contours to the car.
> *


......  its a west coast thing, homie


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 39chevy_@Jan 23 2008, 05:45 PM~9766394
> *HERE R SOME MORE PICTURES.
> 
> 
> ...



is that brown one Jays bike???


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 39chevy_@Jan 23 2008, 07:45 PM~9766394
> *HERE R SOME MORE PICTURES.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics bro. I can't wait till this snow melts and it gets above 50 again. I don't know if you've ever been to new england, but the streets look like a beach there is so much sand on em in the winter. We almost gotta wait till they sweep the streets to get back out, if not it's basically sand blasting your scoot on the highway. 

Keep the west coast pics comin, it keeps me amped.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hd lowlife_@Jan 4 2008, 09:13 PM~9608883
> *im really diggin these two
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

ANY PICS OF THE ARLEN NESS SHOW IN S.J


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 27 2008, 10:37 PM~9800040
> *ANY PICS OF THE ARLEN NESS SHOW IN S.J
> *


IM DOWN LOADING THEM RIGHT NOW YOU KNOW ME HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 27 2008, 10:51 PM~9800139
> *IM DOWN LOADING THEM RIGHT NOW YOU KNOW ME HOMMIE :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT ON BRO!MY HOMIE HAD HIS BIKE OUT THERE ON DISPLAY
DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO GET OUT THERE :angry:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

ARLEN NESS SHOW IN THE SAN JO!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

CORI NESS SHOWING HIS BIKE


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

HOMMIE TONY REPING SAN JO :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

GOOD LOOKIN ON THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 27 2008, 11:44 PM~9800539
> *GOOD LOOKIN ON THE PICS :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Hommie I got more but there taking alittle bit to down load


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 27 2008, 10:54 PM~9800166
> *RIGHT ON BRO!MY HOMIE HAD HIS BIKE OUT THERE ON DISPLAY
> DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO GET OUT THERE  :angry:
> *


THATS COOL. HOPEFULLY I GOT IT IN MY PICS . ILL HAVE MY BIKE THERE NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

A guys I need Fat Daddy Spokes 21'' and 16'' Help.... :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Jan 28 2008, 12:01 AM~9800648
> *A guys I need Fat Daddy Spokes  21'' and 16'' Help.... :thumbsup:
> *


LOOK ON EBAY OR CHECK OUT www.ridewrightwheels.com


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

MORE PICS ALEN NESS SHOW


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 27 2008, 11:52 PM~9800586
> *THATS COOL. HOPEFULLY I GOT IT IN MY PICS . ILL HAVE MY BIKE THERE NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT ON BRO,I KNOW YOU GOT SOME TRICKS UP YOUR SLEEVE :biggrin:


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

clean pics of the show there Bro.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Jan 28 2008, 07:20 PM~9806817
> *RIGHT ON BRO,I KNOW YOU GOT SOME TRICKS UP YOUR SLEEVE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldride_@Jan 28 2008, 07:40 PM~9806956
> *clean pics of the show there Bro.
> *


THANKS HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

heres a quick low budget one color job i did, but it came out great, i think!!! oh by the way i striped 4 of those bikes at the ness show. ill try to post pics of them. 2 of them are the the old school kandy red one with the sk on the side, and the other is the next pic next to it the kandy orange flame one.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> MORE PICS ALEN NESS SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

and this one


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> heres a quick low budget one color job i did, but it came out great, i think!!! oh by the way i striped 4 of those bikes at the ness show. ill try to post pics of them. 2 of them are the the old school kandy red one with the sk on the side, and the other is the next pic next to it the kandy orange flame one.
> 
> Thats cool :thumbsup: Im getting all my work done by D C Customs in San Jose It should be done in a couple months


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> > heres a quick low budget one color job i did, but it came out great, i think!!! oh by the way i striped 4 of those bikes at the ness show. ill try to post pics of them. 2 of them are the the old school kandy red one with the sk on the side, and the other is the next pic next to it the kandy orange flame one.
> >
> > Thats cool :thumbsup: Im getting all my work done by D C Customs in San Jose It should be done in a couple months
> 
> ...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

More from Pomona on my Flickr page. See link in signature.


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

tTt


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 27 2008, 11:33 PM~9800472
> *HOMMIE TONY REPING SAN JO :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed the Zappco board. :0 :0 :0


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

What do you guys think. I never seen it done in person, and I like how it looks. I notices it on the FLSTC above, how'd it look from the back. I might do it if I can get the bags at a swapmeet for a good price.





































Let me know what you think.. Minus the batwings..


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

through up a cheap set of saddle bags in the for sale section if anyone was interested.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

THIS IS HOW I ROLL...REPPIN' THE 505.


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

Be-4








Aftet 








got new Vance & Hines Exhaust, got some Beach Bars, and got it lower in the rear :biggrin:


----------



## DC VIVID LINCKING (Jan 17, 2008)

hey ant go to sleep u have to wake up early 2morrow, we have lots of work to do


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Feb 4 2008, 02:27 AM~9859694
> *Be-4
> 
> 
> ...


Nice scoot bro. I don't know if you care, but you can get a sharp razor and cut the studded dress of that seat. It comes out real clean, I use it for my Solo seat. It looks great how it is, but since you took off the studded bags and tassles. I also uncovered mine, dug it out, put in a gel pack and stapled it back up. It narrowed it, and lowered it a bit.. :thumbsup:


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Feb 5 2008, 01:23 PM~9870695
> *Nice scoot bro. I don't know if you care, but you can get a sharp razor and cut the studded dress of that seat. It comes out real clean, I use it for my Solo seat. It looks great how it is, but since you took off the studded bags and tassles.  I also uncovered mine, dug it out, put in a gel pack and stapled it back up. It narrowed it, and lowered it a bit..  :thumbsup:
> *


hey do you got a pic of it.....


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Feb 6 2008, 12:10 AM~9874609
> *hey do you got a  pic of it.....
> *


Here it is.


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

A WhiteTrash i went to go cut the studded dress off and I think it looks way better


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maclcky1_@Feb 7 2008, 12:34 AM~9883339
> *A  WhiteTrash i went to go cut the  studded dress  off and I think it looks way better
> *


Not everything cost 100's. Post a new after pic..
:thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Dec 8 2007, 01:00 PM~9404813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS A ROAD KING? I KNOW IT'S CUSTOMIZED BUT JUST WONDERING WHAT THE MODEL IS

I LOVE THIS STYLE OF BIKES BUT DON'T KNOW MUCH ABOUT THEM


----------



## GOODFELLAS (Mar 18, 2007)

yup!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODFELLAS_@Feb 8 2008, 02:00 PM~9896798
> *yup!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Feb 8 2008, 04:56 AM~9893461
> *IS THIS A ROAD KING? I KNOW IT'S CUSTOMIZED BUT JUST WONDERING WHAT THE MODEL IS
> 
> I LOVE THIS STYLE OF BIKES BUT DON'T KNOW MUCH ABOUT THEM
> *


Yea its a Road King I tink its a 04' or 05' It was on the cover of Bagger Magazine last year. Its a nice bike Im buildin mine almost same style :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODFELLAS_@Feb 8 2008, 03:00 PM~9896798
> *yup!!
> *


you doing anything to yours yet?


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Feb 7 2008, 01:21 PM~9887658
> *Not everything cost 100's. Post a new after pic..
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 30 2008, 08:36 AM~9820899
> *More from Pomona on my Flickr page. See link in signature.
> 
> 
> ...


what model n year r these? i dont know shit about bikes


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HEAVErollerz90_@Feb 9 2008, 08:30 PM~9904187
> *what model n year r these? i dont know shit about bikes
> *


Ones a Shovelhead, the rest look to be Evolution motors with kickstart trans. Other than that thier custom bikes. Rigid frames, springer front ends, and a solo spring seat. Pick out some wheels, a rear fender, sporty tank, and some brakes and you almost got a complete bike for way under $8gs.Most of these bikes will be Rev Tech Pandamonium remans of the pan head, or shovel heads. look em up to find the differance. But if you order your frame, you can get it for any motor you want.


----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

i'll have me one of them bad boyz pretty soon i hope


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Selling front & back pair of used polish PM brakes for HD FXR Late 90"s considered classics series. Asking for $125 for the Pair.


----------



## GOODFELLAS (Mar 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 9 2008, 01:37 AM~9900976
> *you doing anything to yours yet?
> *


yup!!! its at DHD 21" rw wheels, 18" ape, jims 131, music, new paint w/sliver and gold leaf, long ext. bags, and about 10k in chrome, ipod in the dash for the 08, cordin solo seat gator, 
it should be done by march!!!!!

my homeboy ric just had is jims 120 bore out to a 150 153hp 158tq shit is going to be fast----- 4 set 6x9 3 pdx 4 150 

and zo got a jims 131 going in his street glide 

FG IS GETTING HIS BIKE THIS MONTH!!!!!

SEE U OUT THERE SHOE!!!!!!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Got a few pics from the show Saturday. Hope you guys like em. More differant shit that the same old customs. 















And of corse, something from NYC Indian Larry RIP


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Feb 9 2008, 10:29 PM~9904535
> *Ones a Shovelhead, the rest look to be Evolution motors with kickstart trans. Other than that thier custom bikes. Rigid frames, springer front ends, and a solo spring seat. Pick out some wheels, a rear fender, sporty tank, and some brakes and you almost got a complete bike for way under $8gs.Most of these bikes will be Rev Tech Pandamonium remans of the pan head, or shovel heads. look em up to find the differance. But if you order your frame, you can get it for any motor you want.
> *


all that would also work striping down a honda :biggrin: ive seen some nice bobbers out of hondas and yamahas just from striping them down and changing a few things.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Feb 10 2008, 02:50 PM~9908797
> *Got a few pics from the show Saturday. Hope you guys like em. More differant shit that the same old customs.
> 
> 
> ...



sick stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Feb 11 2008, 09:51 AM~9914989
> *all that would also work striping down a honda  :biggrin: ive seen some nice bobbers out of hondas and yamahas just from striping them down and changing a few things.
> *


Absolutely bro. I was just comenting on the bikes above. You'll find that thier made out of anything and everything, honda, yamaha, trimph, BSA. Just about everything. Keep and eye on Ebay with Bobber as your keywords, and you'll see everyhting. I just prefer big v twins... 

Bottom line, with a bobber it how much you take off, not what you put on. :thumbsup: 

another Indian Larry bike



Irish Choppers "Lady Luck"


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

I can post pictures all day!! I'd like to see your local scenes. Where you meet up. I live right outside Lowell Mass. It's dominately HA around here. But this is where everyone meets on even ground, (HA's and Outlaws) It called Lowell Bike night. Every Tues. Night starting in May. CHeck it out. On average, 5-700 bikes and bikers, ricers, 1%s, Bands, Shops Raffles and giveaways, all put on by some 25 year old guy. It's really awesome to say the least. this is like 7 years and goin..

http://www.motorcyclenight.com/motorcycle-...pic-gallery.htm


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

These 3 are the same night, diferent areas of the night.


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

Anybody seen this site. This vato was scraping for a long time before he went to painting bikes. Now he famous.

http://www.othersidecustoms.net/


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Feb 9 2008, 07:29 PM~9904535
> *Ones a Shovelhead, the rest look to be Evolution motors with kickstart trans. Other than that thier custom bikes. Rigid frames, springer front ends, and a solo spring seat. Pick out some wheels, a rear fender, sporty tank, and some brakes and you almost got a complete bike for way under $8gs.Most of these bikes will be Rev Tech Pandamonium remans of the pan head, or shovel heads. look em up to find the differance. But if you order your frame, you can get it for any motor you want.
> *


thanks for the info


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

NOW THIS IS A BAD MUTHA SHUT UR MOUTH


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Feb 11 2008, 05:19 PM~9917219
> *Absolutely bro. I was just comenting on the bikes above. You'll find that thier made out of anything and everything, honda, yamaha, trimph, BSA. Just about everything. Keep and eye on Ebay with Bobber as your keywords, and you'll see everyhting. I just prefer big v twins...
> 
> Bottom line, with a bobber it how much you take off, not what you put on.  :thumbsup:
> *


yea ebay has 1 or 2 nice lookin honda bobbers from time to time. hopefully by the end of this year, ill have mines. im definetly lookin into hondas 750 or so, cuz i have friends at a local honda dealer. cheap, around town bikes and make nice bobbers. this is ONE of the nicest ive seen. could still change some things but still nice. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_0r9cklYflc
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rBPWE_yxNdY


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 12 2008, 07:08 AM~9922745
> *NOW THIS IS A BAD MUTHA SHUT UR MOUTH
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lobopower_@Feb 11 2008, 08:30 PM~9919201
> *Anybody seen this site. This vato was scraping for a long time before he went to painting bikes. Now he famous.
> 
> http://www.othersidecustoms.net/
> *


Sick Painter, Seen that coors bike in person at Laconia Bike week. SHop does some great work. :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lobopower_@Feb 11 2008, 06:30 PM~9919201
> *Anybody seen this site. This vato was scraping for a long time before he went to painting bikes. Now he famous.
> 
> http://www.othersidecustoms.net/
> *


They put out some nice work,there new airbrush artist i think does better quality work then the old one they had on the biker buildoff, the owner Gary Queen had a centerfold Impala in the late 90s in LRM, A convert beige and brown patterned out 69 from Cartel CC, "Natural Born Killer"


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

What up everyone thought I'd try putting some pics of my softail up. One without the bags and the other with (when I got to take the old lady)


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 13 2008, 09:00 AM~9931719
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice bike there Bro both ways.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Feb 13 2008, 10:00 AM~9931719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use for mounts for the hard bags? I see you take em on and off, but the brackets I seen and posted from Santiago Choppers, aren't on off style. Bike looks real nice. Needs some Apes, j/p. Let me know about your setup, good to see a softail with canisters..


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

The hard bag mount are made by Cyclevision, they are called bagger-tail mounts, they are bolted on in about 6 places on the bike, so its not like its quick detachable, but it only takes about 5-10 minutes to put or take everything on and off. It usually takes me longer to find the correct allen wrenches lol.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

More stock lookin than the lits I seen. I figure around $700 to put the canisters on, painted RTG so that's goin on hold for now. But I like it. :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

heres a couple the chopp im building


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

SRB customs in dallas


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

some more at SRB CUSTOMS


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice bikes!!!!!!! TTT!!!!!


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Feb 13 2008, 02:27 AM~9931206
> *They put out some nice work,there new airbrush artist i think does better quality work then the old one they had on the biker buildoff,  the owner Gary Queen had a  centerfold Impala in the late 90s in LRM, A convert beige and brown patterned out 69 from Cartel CC, "Natural Born Killer"
> *


I remember that car. I think it was a chop. I was looking this guy up and found this site: http://www.strokersdallas.com/ This is who he painted the bike for for biker buildoff. He does all their bikes. You gotta check em out.


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Feb 13 2008, 03:27 AM~9931206
> *They put out some nice work,there new airbrush artist i think does better quality work then the old one they had on the biker buildoff,  the owner Gary Queen had a  centerfold Impala in the late 90s in LRM, A convert beige and brown patterned out 69 from Cartel CC, "Natural Born Killer"
> *


heres a pic of that 69


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*im sorry but that fat tire shit is for the birds :thumbsdown: *


----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## classic detail (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Feb 27 2008, 08:34 PM~10046175
> *
> *


nice bikes :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## hd lowlife (Oct 10, 2007)

my scooter


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Clean bro.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

..Nice scoot bro..I doin a lot to mine in the next few weeks, I hope it looks half as good.


----------



## hd lowlife (Oct 10, 2007)

gracias. im thinkin of switching over to the cholo fishtail pipes. 
but these vance and hines i have now are brand new.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hd lowlife_@Mar 3 2008, 06:27 PM~10079159
> *gracias. im thinkin of switching over to the cholo fishtail pipes.
> but these vance and hines i have now are brand new.
> *


Bro, forget the duels.. get the fishtails for them longshots. I got em. everyone wants the sound, and they look real sharp.. I'll see if I can get a pic.. check back..


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hd lowlife_@Mar 3 2008, 01:42 PM~10078472
> *my scooter
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass SCOOTER 
:thumbsup:


----------



## PBOY (Mar 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic detail_@Feb 27 2008, 09:37 PM~10046216
> *
> *


heres my homies jerrys low life at SRB customs


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

heres some other bikes at the shop


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

a new frame just off the jig 








and the custom made 23 inch wheels for it


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hd lowlife_@Mar 3 2008, 03:42 PM~10078472
> *my scooter
> 
> 
> ...


this is a clean bike !! are those 1 1/2" Carlini bars


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

one of mines :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

Daytona beach bike----Rat's hole bike show
[I
























































MG]http://a504.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/96/l_bf32071124712876410d33ff2a9432d7.jpg
[/IMG]


----------



## fleetwood mack (Nov 5, 2002)

that did not work :angry:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

heres mine now...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Duke's Cruise Night more @ jaebueno.com


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Did some riding up the coast on PCH and into the canyon on Mulholland in SoCal. Took a few pics.










Across PCH from Neptune's...



















Mulholland in LA county is like Riverside county's Ortega Hwy and tucked away in the canyon...


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Gio's Harley


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

I realize my bagger is nothing like any of the ones posted here.....
but those of you that have an FLH
how did you lower the rear..... did you keep the air shocks back there??
the 21" front wheel.. whats a conversion like that cost?
how is the handling after wards....


My bike is a 1996 a year before they changed everytrhing.. so i cant run the whole detachable trunk.. mine is either on or off... and off is a pain with the antennas... the rear speakers and volume control.. not to mention the goofy CB...
just rebuilt the top half of the motor.. no speed or anything...
Again its a 1996.... with the first or second year Magnetti Marelli or however you spell it fuel injection.... no hunting horsepower with thAat setup......


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 9 2008, 10:51 PM~10131237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THEY LOOK NICE ! WHAT DOES IT SAY ON THE FENDER ? *


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

DELUXE


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Mar 15 2008, 01:29 PM~10175591
> *DELUXE
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

I got a legend air ride setup for a softail if anyone is interested. http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/mcy/610389672.html


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXIS (Mar 11, 2008)

Like that blue, is that a House of Kolor's pearl?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

This one should be out later this year along with one other.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Mar 20 2008, 05:57 PM~10216813
> *This one should be out later this year along with one other.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Gasoline alley Dish tank? Who twisted the downtube?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Mar 21 2008, 02:54 PM~10224728
> *Is that a Gasoline alley Dish tank? Who twisted the downtube?
> *


Indian Larry Legacy frame and gas tank with Paul Cox Rigid Air seat.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Mar 21 2008, 04:54 PM~10224728
> *Is that a Gasoline alley Dish tank? Who twisted the downtube?
> *


I have a question how are some of those bobers street legal with no lights on them like no turn signals and stuff like that?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

took this pic just now on my way home


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 26 2008, 05:12 AM~10257843
> *I have a question how are some of those bobers street legal with no lights on them like no turn signals and stuff like that?
> *


In my state you only need a brake light and tail light/ tag light. Hand Singnals for turns, and no mirrors, no helmet, just glasses. Some states require 1 mirror, some require everything.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*the unwritten rule in my state is "if it didnt have it stock, it doesnt have to have it"
my bike has no front brake, no signals,.. nothing, just headlight and tailight, i dont even have mirrors :biggrin: *


----------



## Munky (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey guys, I know I've never posted in here, didn't even know this existed since I've mostly been in BC fest, but me and 2 buddies have opened up a custom chopper/harley shop in Surrey, British Columbia. It's called Suicidal Cycles, here's the website:

http://www.suicidalcycles.com/

There are pics of bikes we've done on there, as well here's a link to my personal bike we built from scratch:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2649...66&id=511077510










Come down and check us out! We work on any type of bikes, including imports. We are right beside the Husky gas station on 80th ave and King George Highway, open 10am-6pm Tues-Sat. Or you can call us at 604-596-7270

Thanks guys!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanks for the info guys look at this bad mother fucker right here


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2008, 03:51 AM~10266248
> *thanks for the info guys look at this bad mother fucker right here
> 
> 
> ...



HOT DAMN YOU RIGHT, BAD AS FUCC!


----------



## ABRAXIS (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 27 2008, 01:51 AM~10266248
> *thanks for the info guys look at this bad mother fucker right here
> 
> 
> ...


I'm luv'n those black wheels with those fat ass white walls all over um. :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 26 2008, 12:20 PM~10260441
> *took this pic just now on my way home
> 
> 
> ...


I like this stock color combo.


----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

My 97 Heritage got the facelift lastnight. Up late, but I'm ridin today.. It upto 50 degrees.. Yahoooooo.




















I actually like the ride.. I was unsure if the 21 would do it for me, but It's not bad at all.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 2 2008, 07:21 PM~10319061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a badass bike


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Sweet apers and check out the pipes too. These are just moch ups, any other takers. LOL


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Apr 3 2008, 06:34 PM~10328853
> *Sweet apers and check out the pipes too. These are just moch ups, any other takers. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That looks crazy!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Apr 3 2008, 08:06 AM~10324495
> *My 97 Heritage got the facelift lastnight. Up late, but I'm ridin today.. It upto 50 degrees.. Yahoooooo.
> 
> 
> ...


SO IT DOESN'T RUFF UP THE RIDE....I'VE BEEN WANTING A BIKE AND I LOVE THAT LOOK BUT ALWAYS THOUGHT IT WAS A HARD RIDE 


SICK BIKE BTW


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hd lowlife_@Mar 3 2008, 01:42 PM~10078472
> *my scooter
> 
> 
> ...


THEY WAY I WOULD WANT MINE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ABRAXIS (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 4 2008, 01:13 AM~10332085
> *THEY WAY I WOULD WANT MINE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Kaleen bike. Thought about doing the black lip on rims also, now I have to think of sumthin else.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

On the bobbers where they clean up the handle bars and only have the accelerator on there, how do they do the clutch or where do they relocate it too?? On the right you have the back break but on the left is the shifter so wheres the clutch??


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

this bike belongs to my compa mando........


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

THE HOMMIES AT LOW LIFE CUSTOMS SHOW
































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE HOMMIES AT LOW LIFE CUSTOMS SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> > THE HOMMIES AT LOW LIFE CUSTOMS SHOW
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 23 2008, 06:17 AM~10483314
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I wish I owned it
> *


I love these Road Glides.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hd lowlife_@Mar 3 2008, 03:42 PM~10078472
> *my scooter
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

how many of u guys ride on a daily basis (like dailys)?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 24 2008, 12:37 PM~10494511
> *how many of u guys ride on a daily basis (like dailys)?
> *


I ride almost everyday.


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)

If the weather is nice I ride... Building my chopper as we speak...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Apr 3 2008, 06:34 PM~10328853
> *Sweet apers and check out the pipes too. These are just moch ups, any other takers. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


looks like someone stole shaqs bike


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zoi5sk-qG2s


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I tried to search this topic so that I could post my pics of the show I went to this weekend, but the search was turned off. So I made a topic called San Berdoo Bikes and Blues Rendezvous. Did anyone on here go to it? Soon I will try to build one, but right now I got too much on my plate.


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

any help guys, i have a 06 deluxe, want to put crash(engine bars) cant find any for the rear? any help???


----------



## Munky (Jun 23, 2007)

The Suicidal Cycles Crew invites you to our

GRAND OPENING BIKE & CAR SHOW

- Check out the bikes
- Meet the crew
- Free BBQ and prize giveaway

Come by Unit #105, 7999 King George Highway on Sunday, May 25th between 11:00am – 3:00pm. Located beside the Husky gas station.



















www.suicidalcycles.com
604-596-7270


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 24 2008, 02:37 PM~10494511
> *how many of u guys ride on a daily basis (like dailys)?
> *


I ride my bike to work everyday...from mid march to oct/nov.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Apr 24 2008, 02:37 PM~10494511
> *how many of u guys ride on a daily basis (like dailys)?
> *


  Now Im back to work..as much as possible...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el cusco_@May 12 2008, 07:54 PM~10639047
> *I ride my bike to work everyday...from mid march to oct/nov.
> 
> 
> ...



HEY, THATS ONE CLEAN MOTHER FUCKER.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 12 2008, 09:03 PM~10639925
> *HEY, THATS ONE CLEAN MOTHER FUCKER.
> *


Here is a video of me scrapin' sorry no sound

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=33557694


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

_BEEN RIDING MINE DAILY....HOWS SAC HOMIE? HOT AS FUCK HUH?_


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 18 2008, 03:45 PM~10681822
> *BEEN RIDING MINE DAILY....HOWS SAC HOMIE? HOT AS FUCK HUH?
> 
> 
> ...


Hot Ass Fuck is right!! Yea mine will be done this weekend with everything back on it. DC Customs did a bad ass job on the paint job & the new corbin seat!! this is before the bags & the beat!!& the front fender SNEAK PEEK!!!!!!!


----------



## 39chevy (Apr 11, 2006)

some pictures from my sunday ride..


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 39chevy_@May 18 2008, 06:07 PM~10682367
> *some pictures from my sunday ride..
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Hommie :thumbsup:Cant wait to ride mine this weekend now that the weather is nice :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

*Looks damn good Anthony.*


----------



## 39chevy (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 18 2008, 07:54 PM~10683009
> *Looks good Hommie  :thumbsup:Cant wait to ride mine this weekend now that the weather is nice :biggrin:
> *


dammm it was 101.it was fu#ken hot


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 39chevy_@May 18 2008, 06:07 PM~10682367
> *some pictures from my sunday ride..
> 
> 
> ...




HOW FUNNY HOMIE!!!

ABOUT 20 OF THE HOMIES HAVE BIKES... BUT EVERYONE ROLLS A SEPARATE WAY...???

GO FIGURE HUH???

101 IN THE VALLEY

85 IN BIG BEAR....LOL


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

A PIC OF A "SOLO RIDER"... 

NOTHING CHANGES..

ALLWAYS HAVE BEEN 

ALLWAYS WILL BE!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

"solo rider" Clean bike bro.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 18 2008, 09:21 PM~10683745
> *Looks damn good Anthony.
> *


THANKS HOMMIE AINT DONE YET ILL STOP BY AT YOUR WORK ON SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 39chevy_@May 18 2008, 09:58 PM~10684020
> *dammm it was 101.it was fu#ken hot
> *


YEA IM UP HERE IN SAC TOWN IT WAS ABOUY 102 IT WAS HOT AS FUCK


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@May 18 2008, 10:38 PM~10684256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 19 2008, 03:37 PM~10688961
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMMIE :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 19 2008, 04:35 PM~10688940
> *THANKS HOMMIE AINT DONE YET ILL STOP BY AT YOUR WORK ON SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT ON....SHIT, MIGHT BE MY LAST WEEKEND I HAVE MY BIKE...SOME CAT MADE AN OFFER TODAY... hno:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@May 19 2008, 09:53 PM~10693042
> *RIGHT ON....SHIT, MIGHT BE MY LAST WEEKEND I HAVE MY BIKE...SOME CAT MADE AN OFFER TODAY... hno:
> *


DAM HOMMIE after all that work :dunno: :dunno: Im keeping mine for a long time I spent alot of money already. its like one of my kids already :biggrin: Good Luck Hommie


----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)

whats ..up homiee.....anthony....nice bike i like the paint  dont sell it sone times i say that .. :uh: but i dont ,,dont do it.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)

whats ..up homiee.....anthony....nice bike i like the paint  dont sell it sone times i say that .. :uh: but i dont ,,dont do it.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@May 19 2008, 10:07 PM~10693196
> *whats ..up  homiee.....anthony....nice bike i like the paint    dont sell  it sone times  i say  that .. :uh:   but  i dont ,,dont do it.......................... :biggrin:
> *


What up Tony didnt know you were on here :dunno: Thanks Hommie Cario & Raul did a good job on it :biggrin: hows the car coming along you get it back together yet?


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

MORE PICS!....ONE OF THE BEST TOPICS ON L.I.L. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

WestCoast Street vids

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SfFlEydpSM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss-e2dbUgAE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfZC7aA_-LA&feature=related


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 21 2008, 10:24 PM~10709950
> *WestCoast Street vids
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SfFlEydpSM
> ...


DAM HOMMIE THAT SHIT IS CRAZY :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Apr 3 2008, 07:34 PM~10328853
> *Sweet apers and check out the pipes too. These are just moch ups, any other takers. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


is he dead yet


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el cusco_@May 12 2008, 06:54 PM~10639047
> *I ride my bike to work everyday...from mid march to oct/nov.
> 
> 
> ...




THAT MUTHAFUCKA IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT W/ YOUR WHEELS I THINK U SHOULD GO BACK W THE BLACK SEAT. JUS MY .02


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> some pictures from my sunday ride..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@May 25 2008, 08:35 PM~10735346
> *THAT MUTHAFUCKA IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BUT W/ YOUR WHEELS I THINK U SHOULD GO BACK W THE BLACK SEAT. JUS MY .02
> *


THANKS...THE BLACK SEAT WAS WORN AND LOOKED LIKE SHIT. IF YOU SEE THE GREEN ONE IN THE SUN YOU WOULD BE LIKE---DAAAUMM ! MAYBE I WILL CHANGE TO CHROME/GOLD WIRE WHEELS IN THE FUTURE. GOLD 120 SPOKE ON THE FRONT WILL KNOCK EM THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@May 27 2008, 07:03 PM~10749263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like them powdercoated wheels!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 39chevy (Apr 11, 2006)

> > some pictures from my sunday ride..
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 39chevy_@May 27 2008, 07:44 PM~10749615
> *YES SIR 18..AS 4 THE BANDANA ITS TO KEEP ME CLEAN...LOL
> *


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROOSTERCOLDBURN_@Oct 25 2006, 01:26 PM~6441695
> *been getting every issue it since it came out. great mag.
> *


im right there with ya. when it first came out i thought it was cool because it was like reading someones diary. Now it is the same but on a larger scale


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

BEFORE!!!!!!









AFTER!!!!!!!!








:biggrin:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

She'll be 11 years old Sunday.....


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 12 2006, 10:00 PM~6358764
> *damm i can see it now
> 
> 21'' front wheel
> ...


*LIKE THIS?*


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 27 2008, 07:19 PM~10749390
> *I like them powdercoated wheels!!!  :biggrin:
> *


hehehe :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 29 2008, 06:31 PM~10765741
> *BEFORE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Came out real nice. I always like this color combo.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 30 2008, 10:12 AM~10770862
> *Came out real nice.  I always like this color combo.
> *


thanks hommie :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 29 2008, 08:31 PM~10765741
> *BEFORE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Bro. Nice work.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 30 2008, 01:09 PM~10771259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice texas chopper!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Apr 3 2008, 08:34 PM~10328853
> *Sweet apers and check out the pipes too. These are just moch ups, any other takers. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


talk about some overkill!! :0


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Apr 30 2007, 12:05 AM~7800374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does any one know who the manufacturer of this 21inch front is? I asked the guys at landmark if this was theirs with the dual rotor. I want to put this exact wheel on my road king.
thanks guys for your help.


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

BEFORE













AFTER


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Very nice^^^^


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@May 30 2008, 06:30 PM~10774099
> *Looks great Bro. Nice work.
> *


Thanks it took about 6 months to get it this way just in time for summer time :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@May 31 2008, 01:30 AM~10776649
> *does any one know who the manufacturer of this 21inch front is? I asked the guys at landmark if this was theirs with the dual rotor. I want to put this exact wheel on my road king.
> thanks guys for your help.
> *


they are ride wright rims 21"x3 1/2" rim same one I got :biggrin: 
www.rwwheels.com check them out they are out of Anaheim CA.


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 31 2008, 04:20 PM~10778507
> *they are ride wright rims 21"x3 1/2" rim same one I got  :biggrin:
> www.rwwheels.com check them out they are out of Anaheim CA.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## untouchable c.c. (May 22, 2008)

what do you think? Untouchable c.c. lansing mi


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 18 2006, 07:57 AM~6392688
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE !!*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone see the new American Thunder on speed 2 night?

They had Rare Breed & Big Punchie on there almost the whole show.


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

would a electraglide look like a roadking if you take off the front faring?


----------



## LowPerformance (Sep 1, 2003)

its not big money, but i ride.........


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop63onDz_@Jun 16 2008, 05:49 PM~10882493
> *would a electraglide look like a roadking if you take off the front faring?
> *


 YES..BUT YOU WOULD HAVE TO GET A HEAD LIGHT BUCKET AND ALL THE CHROME PIECES. FIND A USED RK FRT END AND SWAP THEM.


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

i ride.... :cheesy: 







http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n187/lowperformance2/ebay005.jpg[/img]]My Webpage




http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n187/lowperformance2/ebay004.jpg[/img]]My Webpage



http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n187/lowperformance2/ebay003.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n187/lowperformance2/ebay001.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n187/lowperformance2/ebay002.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

my old school honda chop


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 16 2008, 08:25 PM~10884440
> *my old school honda chop
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 16 2008, 08:25 PM~10884440
> *my old school honda chop
> 
> 
> ...


I'd mob the shit outta that! Bad ass!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 18 2008, 12:52 AM~10894413
> *I'd mob the shit outta that!  Bad ass!
> *


thanks,now im showing the boy how to ride,hahaa :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is a pic of my bike nothing fancy just cheap and good on gas








I'm slowly trying to bob it out hopefully this winter I'll make the back part of the frame into a real rigid instead of the bar where the shock was.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 30 2008, 10:12 AM~10770862
> *Came out real nice.  I always like this color combo.
> *


thanks hommie :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Seen this one at a shop in Fairfield. Clean in person.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 25 2008, 09:09 PM~10953150
> *Seen this one at a shop in Fairfield.  Clean in person.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 30 2008, 02:00 AM~10765889
> *LIKE THIS?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lookin good, luv the leafing


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el cusco_@May 13 2008, 01:54 AM~10639047
> *I ride my bike to work everyday...from mid march to oct/nov.
> 
> 
> ...


damm that fucker is nice, what kind and size wheel is that?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 28 2008, 06:18 AM~9800357
> *ARLEN NESS SHOW IN THE SAN JO!
> 
> 
> ...


nice



















lil by lil your gonna see more bikes like this, 
seems like the chopper/ bobbers are slowly die in out and more people are goin this route.you got 
clean looks
,comfort 
and dependability.

i hope to have a bike like this 1 day.
i always liked this style of bike


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 27 2007, 04:38 PM~9541449
> *finally got pics of my dads bike
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

For a nice scenic ride and good eats in SoCal off Hwy 76.


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@May 25 2008, 05:20 PM~10734736
> *
> 
> 
> ...




anymore pics of this bike?


----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## 1sick7 (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Nice pics. Here's one of me "on the left" and my Brother taken roadside at Laconia Bike Week. Found it on the internets...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*MY BROTHERS HARLEY*


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

On the way back from Hollister run :biggrin: Still drunk down hwy 5

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jul 17 2008, 07:08 PM~11115620
> *On the way back from Hollister run  :biggrin:  Still drunk down hwy 5
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


DAMN THATS GANGSTA!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jul 17 2008, 08:08 PM~11115620
> *On the way back from Hollister run  :biggrin:  Still drunk down hwy 5
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

damn that is bad


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 17 2008, 08:52 PM~11116617
> *
> *


A Josh I went by your work on Friday on San Carlos they sad you dont work there anymore whats nup with that


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 17 2008, 08:56 PM~11116656
> *damn that is bad
> *


Thanks Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

PM SENT


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

a pic my boy took of my bike!!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 17 2008, 08:52 PM~11116617
> *
> *


bro thats one clean ride!


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jul 18 2008, 08:05 PM~11124078
> *bro thats one clean ride!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 18 2008, 09:03 PM~11124698
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Damn Dawg!!! Your Avatar? I used to have that shirt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jul 18 2008, 07:05 PM~11124078
> *bro thats one clean ride!
> *


Post your!!! :angry:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nocaddydaddy_@Jul 18 2008, 10:16 PM~11124431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aww shit,honda choppers in the house!! :cheesy:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

oN tHe Way To NepTunEs Net!!


----------



## Snoopjonnyjon (May 30, 2006)

Mid 70's style Can-am powered flat tracker I built up last winter.


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

T

T

T


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

I Like


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

shit!!! we ride out shit!!! 300 miles every sunday!! 

fuck building it ... to look at it!!!


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

prOOf!!!


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

fuck the bull shit!!!!










nice and shinny!!! for the ride!! 
not for the show!!!











BlinG bLING!!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Has anybody put a 22 or 23 on one yet with a fender?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Aug 4 2008, 11:49 PM~11261797
> *shit!!! we ride out shit!!! 300 miles every sunday!!
> 
> fuck building it ... to look at it!!!
> ...


nice bikes


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

thats my wife she kinda matched :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

well thats all the bike pics ive taken


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 13 2008, 08:26 PM~11338403
> *Nice pics
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 13 2008, 07:27 PM~11337807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....*


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 13 2008, 07:55 PM~11338118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuuuuckin bad asssssss!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss-e2dbUgAE&feature=related


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

SOME OF L.A. HARDEST HOGS ON THE STREETS ALL HANDS DOWN.


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn tham some badass bikes


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 14 2008, 09:40 PM~11348668
> *damn tham some badass bikes
> *


X2


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

heres my boss' bike and his buddies'.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

From the past...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 28 2007, 02:14 AM~7790502
> *Guess what one if the H's stands 4   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hungry Hungry Hippos?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 20 2006, 10:09 AM~6407964
> *This one was in Lowrider Magazine back in the late 70s early 80s. His son has it now.
> 
> 
> ...



















[


----------



## CADILIZM (May 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cEwUFQkl-M


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILIZM_@Aug 28 2008, 10:14 PM~11465562
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cEwUFQkl-M
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

new flicks of mine


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 13 2008, 08:15 PM~11338299
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Thats My Shit!! Clean Pic Thanks but its in Paint now, that stocc paint had to go and i have done alot of engraving on alot of the chrome from TIGER the dude that did the 63 ANACONDA it will be out of paint in 3 weeks I'll post some Pics then.... A BIGGER pic is bacc on 76 towards the bottom of the page


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 30 2008, 03:04 AM~11476973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

heres a pic of my xs650 I just bought for $550 it starts right up and it's one loud mother fucker someone tried to make cafe racer or flat track racer out of it but that'll soon be taken off
















I just ordered this








and by the end of the month it'll look like this


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Aug 14 2008, 09:11 PM~11348397
> *SOME OF L.A. HARDEST HOGS ON THE STREETS ALL HANDS DOWN.
> 
> 
> ...



BIG PUNCHY and ALL THEM RARE BREED ****** KEEP IT RAW!!! you dont see one of their Bikes that aint a head turner The Club Name FITS ALL THEM!!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Aug 14 2008, 10:11 PM~11348397
> *SOME OF L.A. HARDEST HOGS ON THE STREETS ALL HANDS DOWN.
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

Shit Im thinking of getting a bike but cant decide on a softail deluxe or a road king


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

WHAT MODEL IS THIS AT TIME 00.32 seconds?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zoi5sk-qG2s


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 8 2008, 11:32 PM~11555352
> *WHAT MODEL IS THIS AT TIME 00.32 seconds?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zoi5sk-qG2s
> *


Kinda looks like a Street Glide but damn right at the end dude is talken shit smashes off then lays it down :uh:


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 9 2008, 12:32 AM~11555352
> *WHAT MODEL IS THIS AT TIME 00.32 seconds?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zoi5sk-qG2s
> *


Yes a Street Glide or know as a FLHX


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 21 2008, 08:13 PM~11407327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bike is bad ass


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

No. It's an Electra Glide.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

? ttt


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*looked like a roadking to me

regardless, streetglide, electraglide, roadking,... all the same*


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 9 2008, 12:00 PM~11558669
> *looked like a roadking to me
> 
> regardless, streetglide, electraglide, roadking,... all the same
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: X2


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 9 2008, 12:16 PM~11558791
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: X2
> *



*lol.. well its true, same frame,.. just some trim option stuff.... :dunno: *


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

yea, i noticed that....do yall know some good websites/forums like LIL but for custom hogs? 

any for sale? i wanna see what costs what and in what condition....


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

The trim on the fenders are ultra classic. They actually have an add-pn fairing for the Road King that can make it look like an Electra Glide but its shorter.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Sep 8 2008, 11:32 PM~11555352
> *WHAT MODEL IS THIS AT TIME 00.32 seconds?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zoi5sk-qG2s
> *


Talkin big shit... then dude straight laid the bike over... what an ass. :ugh:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 10 2008, 09:54 PM~11573354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Josh :thumbsup: looks like you didnt sell it :dunno: Yet :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*i wish I had a bike :biggrin: 


looking good fellas!,.. if your into all that heavy extra stuff and pretty n shit :biggrin: jk*


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 9 2008, 12:50 PM~11559112
> *lol.. well its true, same frame,.. just some trim option stuff.... :dunno:
> *


Its true just price wise all the otheres are more expensive :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 11 2008, 08:45 AM~11575456
> *Its true just price wise all the otheres are more expensive  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*yeah i think that shit is rediculous,... the local harley dealer guys kiss my ass cuz I got stuff they need, that they get from me, and they are always trying to sell me, " brah,.. brah... we can get you employee cost on a fully loaded Road King brah" ... shiiit for that kinda money I would just hunt an even more vintage bike than my 49 pan!*


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2008, 08:53 AM~11575514
> *yeah i think that shit is rediculous,... the local harley dealer guys kiss my ass cuz I got stuff they need, that they get from me, and they are always trying to sell me, " brah,.. brah... we can get you employee cost on a fully loaded Road King brah" ... shiiit for that kinda money I would just hunt an even more vintage bike than my 49 pan!
> *


Yea the Harley Dealers are crazy in prices everytime I go in there I spend $200.00 for like 2 little parts & there costumer service sucks dick everyone that works there has an attitude unless your buying a bike :thumbsup: they treat you like a king :biggrin:


----------



## CADILIZM (May 3, 2008)

HERE A FEW PICS OF BIKES FROM MY CLUB BROTHERS "KINGS OF CALI" 





SAN FRANCISCO CHAPTER PRES. D HOGGIN


----------



## CADILIZM (May 3, 2008)

NOW MORE FROM THE KINGS... "MAYNE ITS GOOD TO BE A KING"

SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS BIKE 

BARRY BONDS 756th HOME RUN SWING

WILLIE MAYS

ITS A BAY THING 

BARRY BONDS 756th HOME RUN BALL

AS KINGS WE WERE CROWNED WITH OUR OWN WHEELS


----------



## CADILIZM (May 3, 2008)

KING MARK 1s LAKERS BIKE


----------



## CADILIZM (May 3, 2008)

TWO MORE KINGS


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILIZM_@Sep 22 2008, 01:10 AM~11662735
> *TWO MORE KINGS
> 
> 
> ...


I like your guys style of bikes.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

VERY CLEAN BIKES KINGS :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 11 2008, 09:42 AM~11575425
> *Looking good Josh  :thumbsup: looks like you didnt sell it :dunno: Yet :biggrin:
> *



NOT FOR SALE....IM BACK ON MY FEET.(SO TO SPEAK) :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

my daugther on my boys bike


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

bump for the baggers


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

if all goes well i will be firing my bike tomorrow for the first time. its been almost a 2 year project pics will be coming soon and hopefully video of the fire up


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

woops


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

FINNALY GETING AROUND TO POSTING PICS OF MY BIKE


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

ANOTHER PIC ,IS THERE A FORUM FOR HARLEYS LIKE LAYIT LOW?


----------



## CADILIZM (May 3, 2008)




----------



## CADILIZM (May 3, 2008)




----------



## CADILIZM (May 3, 2008)




----------



## CADILIZM (May 3, 2008)




----------



## CADILIZM (May 3, 2008)




----------



## CADILIZM (May 3, 2008)




----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

this topic is tha shit.and they are doin crazy thangs to these biks now.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1993BBB (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi,was wondering if anyone could tell what the torque spec. Is, on the rear belt tensioner nut, on a 2001 road king, thanks


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a little something i ride.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILIZM_@Oct 9 2008, 01:04 AM~11819697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE..*


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

HerEs MinE!!! AlmOsT DonE!!!


----------



## ROLLIN HARD ! (Nov 21, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

[/quote]

:0


----------



## SwangalangsNV (Oct 11, 2008)

These are mine


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Oct 30 2008, 10:40 PM~12022647
> *HerEs MinE!!! AlmOsT DonE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Bike's looking good Alfred! Hope all is well with you homie.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Oct 30 2008, 10:40 PM~12022647
> *HerEs MinE!!! AlmOsT DonE!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that bike is klean! Thats what im looking for, something mean and clean! Im thinking about selling my 64 Impala and getting me a HD, but dont know if ill regret it later?


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Nov 1 2008, 06:51 PM~12035429
> *Damn that bike is klean! Thats what im looking for, something mean and clean! Im thinking about selling my 64 Impala and getting me a HD, but dont know if ill regret it later?
> *


thanks bro!! i did!! i did regret it.. then bought another impala.. and ended up selling it to buy another pad... but you only live once!! so do it!! you could allways get another one.. :biggrin:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Nov 1 2008, 12:27 AM~12031449
> *Damn! Bike's looking good Alfred! Hope all is well with you homie.
> *


all is well!! i wish the same for you!!! 

my condolences to you and your family.. sorry to hear about your loss.. best wishes to you and your family..

cant wait to see the 63..


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> *Thats next on my list.....  *


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

WHAT YEAR IS THAT?



> _Originally posted by Lobopower_@Oct 29 2008, 07:52 AM~12003747
> *I have a little something i ride.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: 
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST!  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS! 
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model)
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models) 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C. 
ROYALS C.C. LV
LOWRIDER MODEL {DAZZA} (model) 
IMPALAS MAGAZINE
SOCIOS C.C. NOR CAL.
KING of KINGS C.C.
CITY WIDE C.C.
CONNECTED C.C.
MAJESTICS C.C. 818 CHAP.
ELVOLO.COM PHOTOGRAPHY
MONSTER ENERGY DRINK BY {HANSEN BEVERAGES}
GOODTIMES C.C. OC CHAP.
TOP OF THE WORLD C.C.
CLASSIFIED C.C. ELA CHAP. 
SUENOS C.C.
CHERRY 64! OF NOR. CAL. 
UCE STOCTON CHAPTER
NOW ADDED::nicoderm: 
ROXANNE (model) NOR. CAL. 
BARBIE (model) NOR. CAL.
ROCKZY (model) NOR CAL. 
AND [PENDING] (model) LUPE
NOW ADDED SAN GABRIEL PT CRUISERS!









WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 3 2008, 08:40 PM~12052557
> *WHAT YEAR IS THAT?
> *



It's an 05.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 5 2008, 04:09 PM~12071132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Oct 30 2008, 10:40 PM~12022647
> *HerEs MinE!!! AlmOsT DonE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Nov 10 2008, 03:43 PM~12113520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool ass screensaver there !


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Just to get it out there, we (Arlen Ness) are having some good deals on parts and accesories thru the new year. We are doing 15% off all wheels and accesories, we are doing a exhaust special-buy any exhaust and Big Sucker kit and get a free Big SHot (tuner). If you have any questions, please pm me or call the shop 925-479-6300 extension 105. We carry Drag Secialties, Custom Chrome, and Kuryakyn in stock. 

Shane 
http://www.arlenness.com/


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Nov 10 2008, 12:47 PM~12113548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 10 2008, 07:44 PM~12117101
> *Just to get it out there, we (Arlen Ness) are having some good deals on parts and accesories thru the new year. We are doing 15% off all wheels and accesories, we are doing a exhaust special-buy any exhaust and Big Sucker kit and get a free Big SHot (tuner). If you have any questions, please pm me or call the shop 925-479-6300 extension 105. We carry Drag Secialties, Custom Chrome, and Kuryakyn in stock.
> 
> Shane
> ...



Tell Arlen his Minnesota Friends say hello.


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Nov 10 2008, 01:43 PM~12113520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any of those 08's. I heard the Front 21" Wheel is wider on an 08 than the previous years. Anyone know any of this info?


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

One of my oldies but goodies. 98 Arlen Ness.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

any one looking 2 buy a 90 fxr sport??


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 10 2008, 08:08 PM~12118233
> *One of my oldies but goodies.  98 Arlen Ness.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike bro!!! I will definetly tell him you said hi!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Nov 10 2008, 08:16 PM~12118399
> *any one looking 2 buy a 90 fxr sport??
> *


Man, we need to get some good pics of that bike!! Once I get my new camera, Ill head over and snap a few shots!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Nov 10 2008, 08:17 PM~12118427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im trying to get a Ness liner!! I dont know, why, but I always liked the way they looked!!


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972+Nov 11 2008, 11:32 AM~12123836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are a nice ride. This one is a 98 too. Actually got it from San Diego. Not too many people give them up anymore.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZGO6cQX1IY&feature=related


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

I RoLl mY ShIT!! atleast 250 milEs EvEry SunDaY!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

How far you go this sunday?


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 23 2008, 04:16 PM~12236763
> *How far you go this sunday?
> *



only 40 miles.. but will make up for it for the turkey day holiday


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

More 70s pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Nov 24 2008, 05:57 PM~12244685
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those are really cool ass pix


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

great pix 5six !!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Nov 24 2008, 04:35 PM~12245088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


orale!! rocking the cascade shirt!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 13 2008, 08:23 PM~11337759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :worship:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

i aint much of a harley guy but im hooked on this one.


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Nov 28 2008, 11:21 PM~12286214
> *i aint much of a harley guy but im hooked on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Nov 29 2008, 12:21 AM~12286214
> *i aint much of a harley guy but im hooked on this one.
> 
> 
> ...



NICE


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Nov 28 2008, 11:21 PM~12286214
> *i aint much of a harley guy but im hooked on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 That shit is sik and all, but I would hate to hit the wrong bump in the road and be riding that clean ass bike. That would be a final ride!!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Nov 23 2008, 12:21 PM~12235623
> *I RoLl mY ShIT!! atleast 250 milEs EvEry SunDaY!!
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a man enjoying life :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## killyoself (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## killyoself (Oct 1, 2008)

Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## killyoself (Oct 1, 2008)

my 05 rune


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## GOODFELLAS (Mar 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@May 29 2008, 07:00 PM~10765889
> *LIKE THIS?
> 
> 
> ...



big motor new bars!!!!! louder pipes!!!!!!!!
new pics soon
2009!! road glide (big bird) coming out summer 2009!!!! sreaming eagle


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

anyone have any pics of an all white road king, white spokes and some white walls?? j/w, imo nothings cleaner than an all white bike.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

FOR SALE IN THE ATLANTA ARE $15,500 GREG 770-313-5615


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 14 2008, 03:56 AM~12425540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Nov 28 2008, 11:21 PM~12286214
> *i aint much of a harley guy but im hooked on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN THAT LOOKS NICE....*


----------



## 1972 impala envy (Oct 1, 2008)

sold mine earlier this year.


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Nov 28 2008, 11:21 PM~12286214
> *i aint much of a harley guy but im hooked on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


bad fucken bike


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Nov 28 2008, 11:21 PM~12286214
> *i aint much of a harley guy but im hooked on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


any one know who built this one!! :dunno:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Nov 23 2008, 12:21 PM~12235623
> *I RoLl mY ShIT!! atleast 250 milEs EvEry SunDaY!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I miss having a bike.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is my project bike


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

cool 650 build mosthated :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maiden 76_@Dec 17 2008, 12:54 AM~12452641
> *cool 650 build mosthated :thumbsup:
> *


thanks I'll keep posting pics as I get more work done to it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

well I got her pretty much all welded up so getting closer one day at a time


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Nov 29 2008, 02:21 AM~12286214
> *i aint much of a harley guy but im hooked on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Here is my shit! Legend air bag, fully chrome front end, still working on it.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2008, 05:06 PM~12526032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos this builder.. i remember seeing him some where..


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Dec 25 2008, 09:19 PM~12527261
> *whos this builder.. i remember seeing him some where..
> *


Not sure I got it from the random picture post in offtopic but he's a bad bike builder


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Trevoline super co motor cycles and a LIFESTYLE Member


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC+Dec 25 2008, 04:06 PM~12526032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

I like this topic some nice bikes in here. I hope I can get my bike going this year but I have to get some more shit for my lolo first  :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone know what width front tire I need for 08 Street Glide. Going with a 21" or 23" but I've been told two different sizes...a 3" and 3.5" I want to make sure before I order it cuz I don't want bigger spacers than what's needed. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

58 with 71 shovel motor. kick start, jockey shift.

the way they should be...


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2008, 12:46 AM~12452594
> *Here is my project bike
> 
> 
> ...



looking good! 70's yamaha correct? i like jap bobbers and chops myself i have one ill get up some pics


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Dec 29 2008, 08:06 PM~12554461
> *Anyone know what width front tire I need for 08 Street Glide.  Going with a 21" or 23" but I've been told two different sizes...a 3" and 3.5"  I want to make sure before I order it cuz I don't want bigger spacers than what's needed.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


.

ANy bike peepz know any info?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

heres some pics of my bike im building... engine before yanked and gone thrue...


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

engine gone thrue cleaned up


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

engine back in frame....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jan 10 2009, 04:45 PM~12663727
> *looking good!  70's yamaha correct? i like jap bobbers and chops myself i have one ill get up some pics
> *


It's a 1980 yamaha xs650


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

trees, risers, front wheel on


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

this is where im at now. 80% done.. :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

this is what it used to look like, not original but rough


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

Some old stuff 1971 on "Quicksilver"


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Dec 29 2008, 08:06 PM~12554461
> *Anyone know what width front tire I need for 08 Street Glide.  Going with a 21" or 23" but I've been told two different sizes...a 3" and 3.5"  I want to make sure before I order it cuz I don't want bigger spacers than what's needed.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


You can use any width you want 2.15" ,3" or 3.25" as long as you buy it with the right hub for your bike. Use your original spacers. For a street glide 3.250" should be good so you can use the 120 series tire. 21" looks good with the original fender 
in my opinion. 23" more money , less tire options, more work to fit fender.


----------



## greg nice (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greg nice_@Dec 16 2008, 09:08 PM~12449074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

heres some quick pics of my soft tail not the greatest pics but you get the idea


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 27 2009, 11:25 PM~12832859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that Swiph's ride?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 27 2009, 10:29 PM~12832913
> *is that Swiph's ride?
> *


used to be :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTTT  KEEP IT GOING


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 28 2009, 12:24 AM~12833567
> *used to be :biggrin:
> *


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Rick's Bike
"CABRONES" San Diego


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Ive got this bike for sale if anyone is interested its a 46 Indian runs and rides good just needs a new home pm me if interested


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is what I got


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Feb 3 2009, 08:47 PM~12897908
> *Ive got this bike for sale if anyone is interested its a 46 Indian runs and rides good just needs a new home pm me if interested
> 
> 
> ...


so whats the price?


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 4 2009, 09:11 AM~12901693
> *so whats the price?
> *



$20k its a real nice Original bike never been restored a homie of mine bought it from an 80 yr old man


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm getting closer on mine


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

back up


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a peek at my rear wheel


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 3 2009, 12:10 PM~12893702
> *Rick's Bike
> "CABRONES" San Diego
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NastyWC (Apr 25, 2007)

...


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NastyWC_@Feb 12 2009, 12:28 PM~12984091
> *bagger
> *


DAMN :0 :0 THAT SHIT WAS TIGHT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Here is my bike I just need to do some small stuff but this is what it looks like one pic has flas the other doesnt


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

If I am not on my chopper then you can find me on my M109R. Do you think that tire would make my ass look fatt?


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

IF ANY ONES INTERESTED I HAVE A STOCK SOFTAIL SWING-ARM,SEATS, SISSY BAR, EXHAUST, AND BLACK HANDLEBAR HARDWARE. PM ME IF INTERESTED.
ALSO BACK INNER PRIMARY ALL OFF A 05 HERITAGE SOFTAIL. ALL NEW NEVER USED.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 3 2009, 12:10 PM~12893702
> *Rick's Bike
> "CABRONES" San Diego
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 22 2009, 03:21 AM~13074296
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!


----------



## rdglider (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Feb 23 2009, 10:53 AM~13084924
> *Nice!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

If you have any questions, please PM me!!! Thanks.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what kind of bike this is


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Mar 3 2009, 11:22 PM~13173993
> *Can anyone tell me what kind of bike this is
> 
> 
> ...


DeLuxe


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 4 2009, 02:38 AM~13174736
> *DeLuxe
> *


Thanks


----------



## SACRAMENTO (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

my neighbors bike and his dads bike...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

360 Brake on the front...dirty :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

not the best sound the wind caught the exhaust and it sounds a little wierd but trust me this is a damn good sounding bike.


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Mar 31 2009, 02:23 PM~13445320
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL :biggrin:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Mar 31 2009, 02:23 PM~13445320
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ...much props... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

5Six Bel Air thats the coolest shit I've seen in a while :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 10 2009, 04:41 PM~13541472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good :biggrin:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Anybody have any pics of the HD's at the DUB Show in LA?


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Willy Wonka (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 3 2009, 12:10 PM~12893702
> *Rick's Bike
> "CABRONES" San Diego
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Apr 1 2009, 08:05 PM~13458705
> *not the best sound the wind caught the exhaust and it sounds a little wierd but trust me this is a damn good sounding bike.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: 
sounds like crap!!!



















jk homie bitch looks bad :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 10 2009, 04:41 PM~13541472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Nov 28 2008, 11:21 PM~12286214
> *i aint much of a harley guy but im hooked on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 17 2006, 09:08 PM~6390224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 14 2009, 04:38 PM~13575685
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> sounds like crap!!!
> jk homie bitch looks bad  :biggrin:
> *


Honestly it does in the vid but in person it sounds pretty good


----------



## blackandsilver63 (Feb 7, 2009)

does anybody have any pics of a v star classic  bagger with sum ape hangers


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

where are you all in cali getting the 21inch straight lace front rims and tires? anyone got a link or a shop?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Press Release from Harley-Davidson:  *


Harley-Davidson is encouraging all Harlistas to share their story

MILWAUKEE (June 5, 2009) - Calling all Latino Harley-Davidson Riders! Harley-Davidson Motor Company will host casting calls throughout the U.S. for a Harlista documentary. The passion and commitment of Latino Harley-Davidson riders will be showcased in this documentary directed by award-winning Alfredo de Villa.
The documentary will highlight the experiences of real Harley Latino riders and capture the essence of their passion and camaraderie as Harlistas. A Harlista is a Harley rider of Latino heritage. Alfredo de Villa, who recently completed “Nothing Like the Holidays,” is an accomplished film director whose work has received accolades from the Sundance Film Festival and the TriBeCa Film Festival.

“I’m excited to be involved in the documentary for Harley-Davidson. I’ve always been an admirer of the brand. Our documentary will capture an as of yet unexplored terrain: the relationship between the motorcycle and real and aspiring Harlistas. I’m sure that our documentary will chart out new boundaries and be as tenacious and cutting edge as the brand itself,” said de Villa.

“We are excited for Harlistas to share their experiences with us and to have the honor to be working with Alfredo de Villa,” said Karina Jaramillo-Saa, manager of market outreach, Harley-Davidson Motor Company. “We know the film will encapsulate the true spirit of Harlistas everywhere and we want to share the passion of all Latino Harley riders with the world.”

Latino Harley riders are invited to attend a casting call and share their Harley-Davidson experiences for an opportunity to be featured in the film. Casting calls with Alfredo de Villa and his team will take place at Harley-Davidson dealerships in Chicago; Los Angeles; Laredo and Corpus Christi, Texas. The casting call events are as follows:

*Casting Calls:
Laidlaw’s Harley-Davidson (Los Angeles)
Friday, June 5 – 1 p.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Glendale Harley-Davidson (Los Angeles)
Saturday, June 6 – 10 a.m. - 4 p.m.

Skip Fordyce Harley-Davidson (Riverside, Calif.)
Sunday, June 7 – 10 a.m. - 4 p.m.

Corpus Christi Harley-Davidson (Corpus Christi, Texas)
Friday, June 12 – 1 p.m. - 6 p.m.

Laredo Harley-Davidson (Laredo, Texas)
Saturday, June 13 – 10 a.m. - 4 p.m.

Illinois Harley-Davidson (Chicago)
Saturday, June 20 – 10 a.m. - 4 p.m.*

In the cities of New York, New Jersey and Miami, Latino Harley-Davidson riders are encouraged to visit their local Harley-Davidson dealerships during scheduled story collection events where they will be able to upload their personal videos on www.harley-davidson.com/harlistas. These stories will also be considered for the documentary.

*Story Collection Events:
Harley-Davidson of New York (Long Island City, N.Y.)
Saturday June 13– 10 a.m. - 4p.m.

Harley-Davidson of Bergen County (Rochelle Park, N.J.)
Saturday June 20 – 10 a.m. - 4 p.m.

Petersons Harley-Davidson South (Miami, Fla.)
Saturday July 11 – 10 a.m. - 4 p.m.*
For more information on casting calls please visit one of the participating dealerships or visit the dealer locator on www.harley-davidson.com. For more information on Harlista online submittal, visit www.harley-davidson.com/harlistas.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)

the ghetto blaster


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 16 2009, 10:38 PM~14214133
> *Nice pics
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## CADILIZM (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jun 4 2009, 09:16 PM~14099708
> *where are you all in cali getting the 21inch straight lace front rims and tires? anyone got a link or a shop?
> *


http://www.ridewrightwheels.com

http://www.hogpro.com


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 16 2009, 10:31 PM~14213671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....*


----------



## shiste1 (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Nov 26 2008, 01:39 AM~12261604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey the is some real clean shit............


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

heres mine nothing special but lots of fun


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

harley leather bags for sale real gd condition $250 obo pm me with any questions.thanks


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BLAZED96 (Jun 17, 2005)

this is my 09' honda shadow spirit 750, pretty much stock in this pic.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

SUPREME69,Jun 16 2009, 11:31 PM~14213671]






































:yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Aug 2 2009, 07:12 PM~14654347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Mar 31 2009, 02:23 PM~13445320
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass much respect


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Anaheim74_@Mar 4 2009, 02:22 AM~13173993
> *Can anyone tell me what kind of bike this is
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT SIZE IS THE FRONT RIM & TIRE?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Aug 4 2009, 10:58 PM~14679124
> *TTT
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 10 2009, 07:41 PM~13541472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Aug 4 2009, 04:33 PM~14674612
> *WHAT SIZE IS THE FRONT RIM & TIRE?
> *


that was my bike and its a 21inch front


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Mar 31 2009, 09:23 PM~13445320
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


thats badd ass,is their a website that sells these bikes?


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

MY FIRST BIKE 2008 STREET GLIDE, Got Totaled loading it on a Trailer!!! So MY MOTO NOW IS TRAILERS ARE FOR BOATS I RIDE MINES!!








MY NEW BIKE!! THE REPLACEMENT FOR THE STREET GLIDE, 2008 ELECTRA GLIDE CLASSIC 21 inch Rim Front 16 Rear
























CLEAR LIGHTS SO IT LOOKS LIKE A SPACE SHIP ON THE FREEWAY








Mine and Cardells Bike "VADER"
















Mine and BooMan's Roadking


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

White Leather and Gray Ostrich Seat and Helmet








BEFORE








My Man TIGER get'n Down on the Engraving








AFTER!!! He also did my Air Cleaner and My ThunderHeader Pipes


Got more pics coming of the new paint job


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Aug 7 2009, 12:04 PM~14704389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TO SEE TIGER STILL DOING HIS THING, DOES HE STILL STAY IN DELANO?


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 7 2009, 01:29 PM~14704642
> *GOOD TO SEE TIGER STILL DOING HIS THING, DOES HE STILL STAY IN DELANO?
> *



Not Sure??? He was living in Las Vegas when he did this, got alot of people JawJacc'n sayin they want Engraving but no one looked him up when he was here!! He told me he was moving bacc to San Bernadino cuz there was no money in Vegas for him, the number i got on him is still a Vegas number and goes to Voice Mail all the time but i think its still his number


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by el cusco_@Apr 14 2009, 06:29 PM~13575551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Coming Out Of The Paint Booth!!!!








BET YOU NEVER SAW HARLEY FONT LIKE THIS BEFORE!!!








HAWG RIDA's OVER HERE!!!!








AT THE LAB PUTTIN PINKY BACC TOGETHER!! SOUL BROTHERS BLACC ROADGLIDE








HAD TO DO IT!!! THE PURPLE WAS CALLING ME








THE WHITE SPOKES GOTTA GO!!
























THE PIZZA BOX DOESNT HOLD MUCH BUT ADDS FLAVA TO THE BIKE








THEM PURPLE SPOKES MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE, SHIT THE PURPLE EVERYWHERE BRINGS THAT PINK OUT!!!!
































14" inch Purple MeatHooks adding more Flava 








21" inch Purple RIDE RIGHT SPOKES outta L.A


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Thats that new mary K pink yea ?


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Aug 7 2009, 02:55 PM~14705444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good job freddy looks good Hommie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Remeber these Hommie you did a good job on these too. :thumbsup: 
Thanks Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Aug 7 2009, 06:45 PM~14707099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

*STURGIS 2009!*


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

HERE MY 07 ROLLING TRAFFIC SO CAL


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

heres my shit i just got it i dont know shit about bikes but building this fucker is gonna be fun! :cheesy:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 7 2009, 02:53 PM~14705433
> *Thats that new mary K pink yea ?
> *



Yep Mary K and Minnesota Viking Purple


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Apr 10 2009, 04:41 PM~13541472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN ANYONE TELL ME YEAR AND MODEL THIS IS


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Aug 10 2009, 09:57 AM~14724539
> *CAN ANYONE TELL ME YEAR AND MODEL THIS IS
> *


Its a HERITAGE SOFTTAIL i believe its an 2006


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

GOOOD LOOKING


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Aug 10 2009, 09:57 AM~14724539
> *CAN ANYONE TELL ME YEAR AND MODEL THIS IS
> *


actually its a 91..heritage softail,12k orig miles  i did a rattle can paint job on it..


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> this shit smoken rite hear uffin:


----------



## west coast (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin: nice bikes guys keep post'n.


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 10 2009, 11:22 PM~14732759
> *actually its a 91..heritage softail,12k orig miles  i did a rattle can paint job on it..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.CALIFAS (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 2 2009, 10:00 PM~14656402
> *SUPREME69,Jun 16 2009, 11:31 PM~14213671]
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FUCKING BIKE IS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

X2 TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Aug 19 2009, 02:18 PM~14819224
> *X2 TTT :biggrin:
> *


get a job :twak:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Aug 8 2009, 06:29 PM~14711367
> *STURGIS 2009!
> 
> 
> ...


that bike is clean


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADILIZM_@Sep 22 2008, 08:10 AM~11662735
> *TWO MORE KINGS
> 
> 
> ...


those bikes are fuckin badd any more pics of these bikes or kings bkes?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Aug 15 2008, 04:11 AM~11348397
> *SOME OF L.A. HARDEST HOGS ON THE STREETS ALL HANDS DOWN.
> 
> 
> ...


damm those some nice hoggs


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Aug 19 2009, 03:55 PM~14819640
> *get a job :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Dont you got something to paint :buttkick:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

p_jMGbvb9uY&NR


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 22 2009, 12:28 AM~14844517
> *p_jMGbvb9uY&NR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 21 2009, 10:28 PM~14844517
> *p_jMGbvb9uY&NR
> *


Damn this dude is insane.... Cool riding


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 20 2009, 06:31 PM~14832412
> *damm those some nice hoggs
> *



OF COURSE!!! Thats that Candy Shop Shit!!! RARE BREED has got to be the Cleanest Club in the United States.. and by that i mean Most Clean Bikes in a Deep ass Club, but i guess Thats What You get when you got 500 Ballers in one Club!!! BIG PUNCHIE puts it Down, Ridin Them Hogs on Wheelies


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

I will post some pics i got from Runs i made Them KINGS OF CALI aint no joke either. I Will post Some Clean Bikes up when i get off work


----------



## MR.CALIFAS (Aug 16, 2009)

THAT IS SOME SICK RIDING TALK ABOUT TRIGGER HAPPY :machinegun: LOL :roflmao:


----------



## MR.CALIFAS (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Aug 23 2009, 04:15 PM~14856162
> *Damn this dude is insane.... Cool riding
> *


THAT IS SOME SICK RIDING TALK ABOUT TRIGGER HAPPY :machinegun: LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 22 2009, 12:28 AM~14844517
> *p_jMGbvb9uY&NR
> *


 :0 DAMN!!!!!FUCKIN PROPZ


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

This is how we do it over here on the East!
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4P9VNDyNixU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4P9VNDyNixU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Aug 7 2009, 01:04 PM~14704389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks real tight bro. wheres your boy tiger out of. looks like some guy i knew years ago by the same name that did some bad ass engraving for us out here ion san jose a long time ago. last i knew he went back home to delano. is this the same guy?


----------



## Danni3oY (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Aug 21 2009, 11:28 PM~14844517
> *p_jMGbvb9uY&NR
> *


damn homie when i grow up i want to be just like this dude!!! & who said harleys are for old farts!!!!!


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 28 2009, 11:26 PM~14917174
> *:0  looks real tight bro. wheres your boy tiger out of. looks like some guy i knew years ago by the same name that did some bad ass engraving for us out here ion san jose a long time ago. last i knew he went back home to delano. is this the same guy?
> *


Tiger Moved bacc to Cali.. he was here in Vegas now he is out there, I cant find him but you do then Tell him get at Las Vegas


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 28 2009, 07:42 PM~14915449
> *:0 DAMN!!!!!FUCKIN PROPZ
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any1 know were i can get a copy of this dvd?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm @1:58 hate to see a nice bike go down. :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Sep 9 2009, 12:02 PM~15027411
> *
> *


A Josh what happen to your bike? you sell it yet?


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

TTT 4 them HOGS


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 5 2009, 11:28 AM~14989029
> *any1 know were i can get a copy of this dvd?
> 
> 
> ...


x2 im also interested


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

My Guy Ant from H.D.T.V makes them hit him up at 626-890-4450 tell him Milcc(milk) from Vegas gave u his personal number he will get u a Video. he has like 9 Volumes already!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

cant call im from germany homie


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

He is on myspace look for H.D.T.V on myspace if you cant find it that way go to search and look under email -- [email protected] he is in my friends list hit him that way im sure you can get him to mail them


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Aug 7 2009, 02:01 PM~14705014
> *Not Sure??? He was living in Las Vegas when he did this, got alot of people JawJacc'n sayin they want Engraving but no one looked him up when he was here!! He told me he was moving bacc to San Bernadino cuz there was no money in Vegas for him, the number i got on him is still a Vegas number and goes to Voice Mail all the time but i think its still his number
> *



Tiger Lopez is family! He's back here in Delano, CA still putting in work...hes been working on hogs more than cars lately. If you guys need to get ahold of him for any work his number is 661-721-7388 tell him Chuck sent you.


----------



## GrownUpStyle (Jul 10, 2008)

Bagger with a 26" front, Not To Bad


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

damn that bike is badass


----------



## angelflsts (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

big nate you need to post up more often homie


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 3 2009, 09:12 AM~15256951
> *big nate you need to post up more often homie
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE I WILL... GOT A LOT MORE :biggrin:


----------



## angelflsts (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Aug 2 2009, 06:12 PM~14654347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*
NOW THAT'S BAD-ASS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *_


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

Baggers Magazine. Firme.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrownUpStyle_@Sep 28 2009, 02:43 PM~15209622
> *Bagger with a 26" front, Not To Bad
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Oct 4 2009, 09:41 AM~15263376
> *
> NOW THAT'S BAD-ASS! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Hommie


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 56 chevy (Dec 1, 2006)

Theres alot of bad ass baggers on here. I have a 82 Superglide and would like some ideas on what you guys have seen done to them to fix em up. Pm me some suggestions or pics would be better if anyone has any. Thanks and keep posting those nice ass bikes.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 6 2009, 11:34 PM~14700651
> *thats badd ass,is their a website that sells these bikes?
> *


Here's one on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BATTERY-POWERED-INDIAN...=item19b6f41586


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

ket.com/albums/ac184/fresnocustoms559/DavidsBike039.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

FRESNO!!!! puttn it DOWN in Las Vegas @ BikeFest 2009


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

FRESNO took home first & second place in tha 2009 Las Vegas Bike Fest!!!


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Oct 9 2009, 08:15 PM~15316442
> *FRESNO took home  first & second place in tha 2009 Las Vegas Bike Fest!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad ass... Congrats


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Oct 9 2009, 09:15 PM~15316442
> *FRESNO took home  first & second place in tha 2009 Las Vegas Bike Fest!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*Those are some BAD-ASS bikes right there! 
Congrats on the wins which are well deserved!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

* TTT *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 20 2009, 04:22 PM~15414921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

My first Hawg


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

The bags, bag bumper bars and seat are for sale. PM me if you are interested


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Aug 2 2009, 06:12 PM~14654347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Oct 21 2009, 11:38 PM~15431112
> *My first Hawg
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 56 chevy_@Oct 9 2009, 02:59 AM~15309755
> *Theres alot of bad ass baggers on here. I have a 82 Superglide and would like some ideas on what you guys have seen done to them to fix em up. Pm me some suggestions or pics would be better if anyone has any. Thanks and keep posting those nice ass bikes.
> *


Let me know if you need help posting the pics of your bike


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

For Sale/Trade (looking for 62 impala or Dually)

Send PM if interested


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Oct 26 2009, 09:42 PM~15477042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

I seen this bike at the 2008 super show in vegas


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 28 2009, 02:48 PM~15494588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NOW THAT'S GANGSTA!  LOVIN IT!!*


----------



## RORO13 (Oct 4, 2005)

my 2002 harley sportster


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS+Oct 26 2009, 11:42 PM~15477042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn................ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

My lil brothers hawg


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 26 2009, 09:42 PM~15477042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I heard you guys started a Harley Club with your Car Club??  :dunno:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Oct 28 2009, 08:18 PM~15498134
> *I heard you guys started a Harley Club with your Car Club??   :dunno:
> *


STOP SPREADING RUMORS :biggrin: SUP HOMIE


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Oct 28 2009, 09:01 PM~15498771
> *STOP SPREADING RUMORS :biggrin: SUP HOMIE
> *


Come on Eddie You know me Hommie :biggrin: Thats what I heard today  What up Hommie what you been up too?


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 26 2009, 09:42 PM~15477042
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 What does this meen?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
It aint a Rumor Old Man put on your glasses :loco: :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Oct 28 2009, 08:18 PM~15498134
> *I heard you guys started a Harley Club with your Car Club??   :dunno:
> *


WHY YOU INTERESTED :biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are a few of mine and my Compa's Black Road King, A.K.A. Vasquez61 and his brother Mikes Blue Hog!!!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 28 2009, 10:13 PM~15499826
> *WHY YOU INTERESTED :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You guys dont have a chapter in SAC TOWN :dunno:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Oct 28 2009, 11:30 PM~15500599
> *Here are a few of mine and my Compa's Black Road King, A.K.A. Vasquez61 and his brother Mikes Blue Hog!!!
> 
> 
> ...


BIKES LOOK NICE HOMMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Oct 29 2009, 08:27 AM~15502572
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You guys dont have a chapter in SAC TOWN  :dunno:
> *


NOT YET :biggrin:


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1+Oct 28 2009, 09:15 PM~15499004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you waiting for,started it up :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> you know homie just chillin
> that was bicycle club :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Oct 28 2009, 07:18 PM~15498134
> *I heard you guys started a Harley Club with your Car Club??   :dunno:
> *


its all the same LUXURIOUS cars,bikes,bombs,motorcycles...ONE FAMILY


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 28 2009, 02:48 PM~15494588
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats Mics bike and Obies in the background...


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

I have one of each....


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

This is a 1965 Triumph Tiger I chopped for my buddy. Did all the fab and paint work. Drives and runs beautiful!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

This is the bike at the King Of Customs bike show in Calgary, Alberta.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Oct 29 2009, 11:03 AM~15503936
> *its all the same LUXURIOUS  cars,bikes,bombs,motorcycles...ONE FAMILY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> Here are a few of mine and my Compa's Black Road King, A.K.A. Vasquez61 and his brother Mikes Blue Hog!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Oct 28 2009, 10:30 PM~15500599
> *Here are a few of mine and my Compa's Black Road King, A.K.A. Vasquez61 and his brother Mikes Blue Hog!!!
> 
> 
> ...



nice bikes i took a few at the nitelife show and i seen you guys in ventura for the latin bombas show.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 29 2009, 01:25 PM~15504557
> *This is the bike at the King Of Customs bike show in Calgary, Alberta.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike bro so was it hard to adapt that springer front end to that bike?? I wanted to put one on my xs650 bobber but I want to use the stock front wheel.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 13 2009, 11:23 PM~15661522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Touch Hommie


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 13 2009, 11:18 PM~15661483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 14 2009, 09:18 AM~15663560
> *
> 
> 
> ...



everyone was getting those shots :biggrin: you have a nice ride


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 14 2009, 11:19 AM~15663926
> *everyone was getting those shots :biggrin:  you have a nice ride
> *











i wish that one was mine!!i jus have this old Evo...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 14 2009, 10:31 AM~15663996
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i was talking about your bel air


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 14 2009, 11:52 PM~15668716
> *i was talking about your bel air
> *


oh.ok my bad


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 14 2009, 10:18 AM~15663560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

FRESNO CUSTOMS 100TH ANNIVERSARY EDITION HARLEY!!!!!!*
























*


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Nov 15 2009, 09:21 PM~15675220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Eddie When you Going to buy HOMMIE???!! :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

1988 soft tail


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

FOR SALE FOR A FRIEND PM IF INTERESTED POSSIBLE TRADE FOR HARLEY AND CASH


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 14 2009, 11:18 AM~15663560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got the fullsize pic of this :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 18 2009, 05:59 AM~15700802
> *got the fullsize pic of this :biggrin:
> *


X2 Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Nov 18 2009, 08:28 AM~15701569
> *X2 Hommie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 1LOS COMPADRES (Nov 18, 2009)

LOS COMPADERS 07 ROADKING


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 18 2009, 10:23 AM~15702616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1LOS COMPADRES_@Nov 18 2009, 12:28 PM~15703915
> *LOS COMPADERS 07 ROADKING
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Road King Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1LOS COMPADRES_@Nov 18 2009, 12:28 PM~15703915
> *LOS COMPADERS 07 ROADKING
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME...FIRME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1LOS COMPADRES_@Nov 18 2009, 03:28 PM~15703915
> *LOS COMPADERS 07 ROADKING
> 
> 
> ...


Hot ass bike


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

HERE'S ANOTHA LOS COMPADRES 06 ROAD KING....


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1LOS COMPADRES_@Nov 18 2009, 12:28 PM~15703915
> *LOS COMPADERS 07 ROADKING
> 
> 
> ...


*VERY NICE BIKE!  *


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Last two pics were from Barret Jackson Vegas 2009


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Oct 28 2009, 10:30 PM~15500599
> *Here are a few of mine and my Compa's Black Road King, A.K.A. Vasquez61 and his brother Mikes Blue Hog!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1LOS COMPADRES_@Nov 18 2009, 12:28 PM~15703915
> *LOS COMPADERS 07 ROADKING
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## og76 (Aug 28, 2008)

this is mine.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 18 2009, 10:23 AM~15702616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:biggrin: 100 pages


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Nov 16 2009, 09:48 PM~15686308
> *Nice Eddie When you Going to buy HOMMIE???!! :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


i dont know hommie.im afraid to buy one because if i do,then i wont finish my car  .so it has to wait :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

a pic when I first got it then when I built it then my mishap then the rebuild.


























coming back together one piece at a time


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Nov 20 2009, 09:10 PM~15732546
> *i dont know hommie.im afraid to buy one because if i do,then i wont finish my car  .so it has to wait :biggrin:
> *


Yea same here Hommie I havent got a Car yet cuz I want to Finnish My Bike :biggrin: 
I will buy a car next Year, The Bike should be done by then :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 18 2009, 11:23 AM~15702616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: clean


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)




----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 14 2009, 12:55 AM~15662021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't Mario's Auto Works Paint this bike? I love the lettering... TIGHT...


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 18 2009, 10:23 AM~15702616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

this bike is badass


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

if anybody knows where to get one of these beer can storage boxes can you pm me.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 20 2009, 09:50 PM~15733009
> *a pic when I first got it then when I built it then my mishap then the rebuild.
> 
> 
> ...


You should put a R1 motor in there :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 26 2009, 07:21 AM~15787327
> *You should put a R1 motor in there :biggrin:
> *


whats that a sport bike motor??


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 26 2009, 05:01 AM~15787075
> *this bike is badass
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

i just found this topic and boy am i going to enjoy it..lots of nice bikes as i will post some of ours also..ttt


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

here are a few i found and know of as i am building mine as we speak..


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Nov 27 2009, 08:41 AM~15796573
> *here are a few i found and know of as i am building mine as we speak..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
love the top one


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 26 2009, 06:01 AM~15787075
> *this bike is badass
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SIKK!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 26 2009, 03:18 PM~15791514
> *whats that a sport bike motor??
> *


yes :0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN_dsLJ10zk


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD66+Nov 17 2009, 09:02 PM~15696720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shaved what?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 27 2009, 03:34 PM~15798581
> *yes :0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN_dsLJ10zk
> *


wrong sound for the look of my bike and I bet it has a bunch of crap on the motor I like the stock xs650 motor just simple and good to putt around.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Nov 21 2009, 11:48 PM~15741903
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: badass


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Nov 21 2009, 10:48 PM~15741903
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! Love the Pin Striping! 
Keep this thread going!


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

This looks Tight! Any other pics?


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 26 2009, 05:01 AM~15787075
> *this bike is badass
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Color!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

a few more to glance at


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

looks like a shovelhead? (cant tell, im not that much experienced) whats the fork off of?


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

my new toy


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Dec 2 2009, 04:36 AM~15842713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For the price of one of those you could of built an xs650 like me bro


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Dec 2 2009, 05:36 AM~15842713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dig those hard knocks that look bad ass for the price..but like most hated said damn near build a fast ride like a xs650 or a cb honda for bout the same price..we haven't stepped up to the baggers yet but have damn plenty of sportsters in this garage..props though to all keep this topic going..


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

just picked this new project up bout 45 minutes ago and transformation already began..almost stripped for makeover..its a cb500 honda for 300bucks..and it runs..


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Burque.:nobouts:._@Dec 2 2009, 12:50 AM~15841071
> *looks like a shovelhead? (cant tell, im not that much experienced) whats the fork off of?
> *


if your referring to my pick of gold bike there 48 panhead replica built springer forks..same as the new dna's for about 450bucks..2under stock


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. GOON (Oct 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Nov 21 2009, 11:48 PM~15741903
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Dec 2 2009, 01:36 PM~15847427
> *if your referring to my pick of gold bike there 48 panhead replica built springer forks..same as the new dna's for about 450bucks..2under stock
> *


oh yeah i shoulda been specific, thats an ill bike though, got one sitting in my back yard, brother's project, but he got incarcerated right before it was finished, by the time he came out my dad had pushed it out from under our porch and all the parts except for a little honda block were destroyed by the weather


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 26 2009, 05:01 AM~15787075
> *this bike is badass
> 
> 
> ...


sickiest bike i ever seen....


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 01:16 PM~15847177
> *For the price of one of those you could of built an xs650 like me bro
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i got 2 of them new still in the boxes for $500 :0  i got a good deal :thumbsup:


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Dec 3 2009, 03:15 AM~15856183
> *:biggrin: i got 2 of them new still in the boxes for $500 :0   i got a good deal :thumbsup:
> *


if thats the case you got a killer deal you can sell one for more than the 500 and it'll be like you got it for free and they gave you money to take it :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Dec 2 2009, 02:31 PM~15847378
> *just picked this new project up bout 45 minutes ago and transformation already began..almost stripped for makeover..its a cb500 honda for 300bucks..and it runs..
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good deal and it's hardtailed already


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Dec 1 2009, 11:25 PM~15840713
> *a few more to glance at
> 
> 
> ...


this fucker is badass


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 04:16 PM~15847177
> *For the price of one of those you could of built an xs650 like me bro
> 
> 
> ...


is this the rebuild? Looks great man!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 3 2009, 08:05 PM~15863692
> *is this the rebuild? Looks great man!
> *


yeah it is, thanks


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 3 2009, 04:34 PM~15862026
> *if thats the case you got a killer deal you can sell one for more than the 500 and it'll be like you got it for free and they gave you money to take it :biggrin:
> *


both almost together


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

got em both up and running :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Dec 6 2009, 03:09 PM~15889283
> *got em both up and running :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

just got rid of my grandpa glide...
errr i mean
Electra Glide Ultra Classic, and picked this one up...

New to me..
a 2000 Softail Deuce.... with 6900 miles on it!!!!
gettin her painted eventually...


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

this fucker is so clean!!!!!!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Nothin too special Im proud of it. It was a good deal cost me 2g's and 8hrs work.


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Dec 13 2009, 05:38 PM~15970111
> *just got rid of my grandpa glide...
> errr  i mean
> Electra Glide Ultra Classic, and picked this one up...
> ...


With only 6900 miles on it, it's still brand new!!! What color you go gonna go with? I've seen some tight ass Deuces out there!!! Spoke out the back rim like your front rim. You'll be amazed on how it looks... Go as wide as you can... I would!!!


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Dec 13 2009, 05:52 PM~15970209
> *Nothin too special Im proud of it. It was a good deal cost me 2g's and 8hrs work.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got a deal for 2 G's and 8 hours worth of work... Ride safe playa.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 13 2009, 06:58 PM~15970257
> *With only 6900 miles on it, it's still brand new!!! What color you go gonna go with? I've seen some tight ass Deuces out there!!! Spoke out the back rim like your front rim. You'll be amazed on how it looks... Go as wide as you can... I would!!!
> *


I'd have to have a rear matching wheel like you said


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

you know.... i have never liked a rear spoke rim.... i think it makes a bike look cheap somehow...

I understand having the matching rims, but i dont think i could buy a rear spoke....
And i prolly wont go wide either.... tire cost etc.. the ike looks real good right now....

I may explore some different front fender options

I did see a 200 rear tire on a different deuce with a different rear fender, tjhat did look good....
But i am not too sure if that is "me"


Paint... not too sure... possible candies....
reds, oranges.. etc...


like this some what...




























thats my old sportster.... i like the candy tangerine .. with out the lace this time.... and may go with white walls...


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 13 2009, 06:59 PM~15970268
> *Sounds like you got a deal for 2 G's and 8 hours worth of work... Ride safe playa.
> *


Thanks bro! Oh yea the funny thing is this is my first bike never rode before in my life. Im only 36 would that fall under the whole mid-life get a Harley deal? LOL


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Dec 13 2009, 07:49 PM~15970768
> *you know.... i have never liked a rear spoke rim.... i think it makes a bike look cheap somehow...
> 
> I understand having the matching rims, but i dont think i could buy a rear spoke....
> ...


Thats a good lookin Sportster! Mines is a 96 Sportster they beefed it up a little they called it a Fatster. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Dec 13 2009, 07:49 PM~15970768
> *you know.... i have never liked a rear spoke rim.... i think it makes a bike look cheap somehow...
> 
> I understand having the matching rims, but i dont think i could buy a rear spoke....
> ...


then I'd get a solid wheel to match the rear or something to that effect


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Dec 13 2009, 05:38 PM~15970111
> *just got rid of my grandpa glide...
> errr  i mean
> Electra Glide Ultra Classic, and picked this one up...
> ...


Well damn it rick I like the new bike homie !!! thanks for calling and letting me know !! Any way , when do you wanna have me sling that kandy for you ?? hit me up fool !!!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 30 2009, 06:24 PM~15822016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guapo's six2 rag_@Oct 29 2009, 07:00 PM~15504356
> *I have one of each....
> 
> 
> ...


nice cut big ups to the VAGOS MC.
good people


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 7 2009, 04:29 PM~15590820
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


these previews always look good, any1 know how good the dvds are and how long they are?
lookin to get a few different volumes for some christmas presents, whats the cost on the dvds?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

just picked up a few volumes of hd tv, and man these vids are off the chain, some the cleanest meanest baggers and road kings i ever seen, candy paint, paterend out shit, graphics,flames,chrome motors,wheelies, burn outs drag racing. and fine chics.

over all these vids are the shit.
i give em a 3 thumps up and say best harley street vids out.

don't sleep on these vids.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



right now he at vol 13


----------



## NEWTONROLLERZ (Jul 15, 2009)

MY BIKE


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 14 2009, 10:49 PM~15984272
> *just picked up a few volumes of hd tv, and man these vids are off the chain, some the cleanest meanest baggers and road kings i ever seen, candy paint, paterend out shit, graphics,flames,chrome motors,wheelies, burn outs drag racing. and fine chics.
> 
> over all these vids are the shit.
> ...


So are the HDTV ones better than the BigFish ones??

Big Fish has the Hoggs and Broads Collection 1-5

http://www.bigfishproductions1.com/products.html

There is no sound in the YouTube clips but it gives you a Idea of what on there


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 15 2009, 06:03 PM~15988024
> *So are the HDTV ones better than the BigFish ones??
> 
> Big Fish has the Hoggs and Broads Collection 1-5
> ...


damm i never knew big fish put out harley dvds,gonna have to check him out, i'm sure its up their,i plan to pick up a few copies.

looks good from the preveiws how many minutes are they ?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

couple more things I could be riding this weekend if I wanted but I'm gonna take my time and probably finish her up for next week sometime we'll see what happens


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

Any body have a set of Samson or v&h true dials for sale
heck I ll take just the head pipes.....
For a 2000 ish softail .....


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

org" /></a>


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

some of our bikes


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 17 2009, 01:55 PM~16010901
> *couple more things I could be riding this weekend if I wanted but I'm gonna take my time and probably finish her up for next week sometime we'll see what happens
> 
> 
> ...


is that the rebuild or the second one you had?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

My old nightrain


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 22 2009, 09:52 AM~16056648
> *some of our bikes
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I get a front fender like the one on the first bike?


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 13 2009, 10:27 PM~15973465
> *nice cut big ups to the VAGOS MC.
> good people
> *



Much Thanks for the kind words... Guapo S.G.V


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Dec 23 2009, 03:17 AM~16065852
> *Where can I get a front fender like the one on the first bike?
> *


the homey had it custom made droped smoothed and stretched


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 22 2009, 07:52 AM~16056648
> *some of our bikes
> 
> 
> ...


Which one is yours???


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Dec 23 2009, 11:28 AM~16067514
> *Which one is yours???
> *


The blueroad glide ( the second one)


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 22 2009, 07:52 AM~16056648
> *some of our bikes
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 22 2009, 10:02 AM~16056710
> *is that the rebuild or the second one you had?
> *


This is the rebuild I still have that other bike waiting to be built


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 23 2009, 06:40 PM~16072146
> *The blueroad glide ( the second one)
> *


Dam Hommie didnt know you bought one. Havent been in the SJ in a while :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Dec 23 2009, 09:46 PM~16073371
> *Dam Hommie didnt know you bought one. Havent been in the SJ in a while :biggrin:
> *


YEAH BROTHA ITS BEEN A MINUTE. :biggrin: BUT I HAD TO GET ONE :biggrin: WAS DEBATING ON A SOFTY OR THE ROADGLIDE :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by r8rsnation_@Dec 23 2009, 09:23 PM~16073148
> *SICK!
> *


  THANKS BROTHA


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS BROTHAS FROM ....


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 24 2009, 09:56 AM~16077504
> *YEAH BROTHA ITS BEEN A MINUTE.  :biggrin:  BUT I HAD TO GET ONE  :biggrin: WAS DEBATING ON A SOFTY OR THE ROADGLIDE  :biggrin:
> *


Now you got to throw a 21" on the front Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

after watchin them H.D.T.V. harley dvd's i been gettin the urge to me a bike, debatingon a road king or a steet glide. them bikes look lik their fun to ride and you can go any where.

just have to get my money right


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Dec 24 2009, 01:38 PM~16079224
> *Now you got to throw a 21" on the front Hommie :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: income tax :biggrin: i most def. need to slap that 21 :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 25 2009, 06:45 AM~16084442
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: income tax  :biggrin: i most def. need to slap that 21  :biggrin:
> *


go big put a 23 on it.
:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 24 2009, 10:57 AM~16077519
> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS BROTHAS FROM ....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 25 2009, 01:02 AM~16084541
> *go big put a 23 on it.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Dec 25 2009, 01:31 PM~16087494
> *
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP JOSH :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy Holidays


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

This a bad bike what year is it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I took my bike for a quick ride to the gas station today


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> This a bad bike what year is it
> [/quote
> Thanks Homies it's an 04 Heritage


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 04:30 PM~16088996
> *I took my bike for a quick ride to the gas station today
> 
> 
> ...


Burrrrr bet that was a cool ride :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 05:30 PM~16088996
> *I took my bike for a quick ride to the gas station today
> 
> 
> ...


that fuckers' cool!
wish I were 100 lbs lighter,I'd roll one in a minute


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew+Dec 25 2009, 05:37 PM~16089036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well how much do you weight??Thanks man


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 25 2009, 06:28 PM~16089595
> *I was so excited I got the bike redone I didn't care. That red bike is it yours??that bitch is bad
> Well how much do you weight??Thanks man
> *


Thanks homies it's mine alot of money gets put into these bikes 4 sure


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Dec 25 2009, 09:32 PM~16090329
> *Thanks homies it's mine alot of money gets put into these bikes 4 sure
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice I like that alpine


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

My brothers bike. 81 FXE hd 10 over 80" shovel head with Andrews B grind cam, Weisco pistons ,& S&S super E carb.


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 26 2009, 11:17 AM~16093666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 26 2009, 11:17 AM~16093666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 HOMMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks brothas


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Dec 26 2009, 11:17 AM~16093666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is a clean ass bagger


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

Testing the ramps to load my 08 bagger in the 08 chevy with a 10 inch lift. You have to have some balls to try this. Will be on our way to the majestics new years show


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ damn!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Dec 29 2009, 11:10 PM~16128739
> *This is a clean ass bagger
> *


Thanks brotha


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Dec 30 2009, 01:15 AM~16130345
> *Testing the ramps to load my 08 bagger in the 08 chevy with a 10 inch lift. You have to have some balls to try this. Will be on our way to the majestics new years show
> 
> 
> ...


That shits crazy lookin homie, takin it off must be a bitch


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 29 2009, 11:03 PM~16128635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Comin out clean


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Dec 30 2009, 12:15 AM~16130345
> *Testing the ramps to load my 08 bagger in the 08 chevy with a 10 inch lift. You have to have some balls to try this. Will be on our way to the majestics new years show
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Bike & Truck Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 30 2009, 05:03 AM~16128635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no more black frame gang.

lookin sick.

how many inches on that motor?


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 30 2009, 01:03 AM~16128635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats my homies baldhead bike.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok everyone the yellow bike is not mine just one of the homies from myspace...ill post more pics tonight


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

I allways liked Harleys but I love the Baggers look!!!Im in love with the way the cali boyz do tham up going all out with the chrome-n-paint


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bike looks like they've spend some serious cash to get it where it's at!!!
:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Dec 30 2009, 01:15 AM~16130345
> *Testing the ramps to load my 08 bagger in the 08 chevy with a 10 inch lift. You have to have some balls to try this. Will be on our way to the majestics new years show
> 
> 
> ...


fuck that :biggrin: nice bike bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 30 2009, 11:27 PM~16138840
> *Bike looks like they've spend some serious cash to get it where it's at!!!
> :0
> *


Man ill post more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!these dudes are not fuckin around


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 31 2009, 12:01 AM~16141965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is my homeboy Pierre. We do the damn thing here in Cali. I'll post my bagger. I also got one hooked up like the Sons of Anarchy bikes!


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

Me Riding In Frisco:


















Here's A Pic After I Got The Seat & Bag Lid Covers Done:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Dec 29 2009, 09:15 PM~16130345
> *Testing the ramps to load my 08 bagger in the 08 chevy with a 10 inch lift. You have to have some balls to try this. Will be on our way to the majestics new years show
> 
> 
> ...


the truck and bike are bad ass..congrats on the mag couple months ago...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bay_regal_@Dec 31 2009, 03:32 AM~16142201
> *Me Riding In Frisco:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 30 2009, 11:27 PM~16138840
> *Bike looks like they've spend some serious cash to get it where it's at!!!
> :0
> *


Baldhead is from LA he's an OG Individuals member, he now lives in atlanta and is a member of Rare Breed MC. He does all the work himself, he also does alot of the sound systems in bikes here in ATL, and customizes alot also.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $$bigjoker$$, ez money 408, weatmaster


sup? wish u a happy new year :biggrin: why i still in the internetz :0 and not at the dinner :cheesy:


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Dec 31 2009, 01:40 AM~16142570
> *the truck and bike are bad ass..congrats on the mag couple months ago...
> *


Thanks, we tagged along with one of our homies for the ride and the guy from baggers magazine said he wanted to do a story on all of our bikes. I wasn't expecting that but it was a good feeling to see your bike come out in the magazine.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Jan 1 2010, 03:20 AM~16151541
> *Thanks, we tagged along with one of our homies for the ride and the guy from baggers magazine said he wanted to do a story on all of our bikes. I wasn't expecting that but it was a good feeling to see your bike come out in the magazine.
> *


----------



## GOODFELLAS (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bay_regal_@Dec 31 2009, 12:32 AM~16142201
> *Me Riding In Frisco:
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice bike


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

some nice ass bikes in here!!!!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

From today's Majestics Picnic. More on www.jaebueno.com


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 10:43 PM~16157708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

LUXURIOUS bikes


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

lux biker chicks


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 3 2010, 10:29 AM~16168336
> *LUXURIOUS bikes
> 
> 
> ...


badass


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Nester Carrasco's ride(top)Eddie Leals Popo special check out the close up of the star his father was a motor cop there back in the day....that is a foto of his Father in the middle of the Star.....


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 1 2010, 08:22 PM~16156953
> *Real nice bike
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## bay_regal (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 09:43 PM~16157708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another one of my homies, Big Mannie. Walks wheelies on a HD Bagger as if it was a crotch rocket!

I was just out riding with him on Friday!


----------



## Pauly_Gumballs (Jan 3, 2010)

Me and "Huero Loco"


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

All San Diego riders and anyone else who will be in town next weekend Jan 9, 2010, "VATOS Y VICLAS" magazine will be having there 2010 calendar kick off at Sweetwater Harley Davidson in National City.


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

badass pic and bike :worship: 



> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 1 2010, 09:42 PM~16157694
> *From today's Majestics Picnic. More on www.jaebueno.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been riding my bike and it's colder than shit down here


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 3 2010, 08:33 AM~16168356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

Would anybody mind if I post some old school and vintage-retro chopper's and bobbers up in here?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 3 2010, 03:34 PM~16170995
> *Would anybody mind if I post some old school and vintage-retro chopper's and bobbers up in here?
> *


Hell no go for it


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bay_regal_@Jan 3 2010, 11:05 AM~16169417
> *Thanks Homie
> *


I really like that Bay Area look.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Jan 3 2010, 02:34 PM~16170995
> *Would anybody mind if I post some old school and vintage-retro chopper's and bobbers up in here?
> *


post em up! :cheesy:


----------



## 56 chevy (Dec 1, 2006)

There are alot of bad ass bikes on here. Just wondering if anybody her would be interested or know anybody that would be interested in trading a bagger or delux for a 1956 chevy? Thanks. This car is very well taken care of never had anyrust repair because it has never been rusty. It has a 235 all rebuilt the chrome is real clean all the trim is there and only a few dings I mean this car is really clean and a real good driver the only reason a hubcap is missing because i had to put a spare on it but all the hubcaps are there. I'll let the pics do the talking. PM me with pics of your bikes or questins. Thanks again.











































[


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 3 2010, 07:34 AM~16168358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 3 2010, 06:32 AM~16168352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  looking good


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

Here are some pics from this years black biker roundup here in ATL this past summer over 200,000 bikers packed the Atlanta motor speedway, shit was crazy all over the city, most of these pics are LA and Bay area Bikes, these cats had 3 or 4 split level semi trucks with 30 bikes on top and bottom.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

too shorts bike
























































































































Big Punchie


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 3 2010, 08:31 AM~16168346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice line up my brothas, lookin good


----------



## Vatos Y Viclas (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 3 2010, 01:58 PM~16170670
> *All San Diego riders and anyone else who will be in town next weekend Jan 9, 2010, "VATOS Y VICLAS" magazine will be having there 2010 calendar kick off at Sweetwater Harley Davidson in National City.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Vicleros/Vicleras ----come out and represent! Come out for a firme time and pick up that 2010 calendar for $14.99 :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Food, music, vendors and fun at the 2010 Calendar Kick off Party on Saturday January 9th at Sweetwater Harley-Davidson in San Diego, CA & Saturday January 30th at Los Angeles Harley-Davidson. 11 am to 4 pm. "VATOS Y VICLAS" will also be at the Pomona Swap Meet on January 17th and San Jose Harley-Davidson on January 23rd


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 4 2010, 10:30 AM~16177906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn soooooome badass bikes


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0 
Damn I want a Street Glide so bad but at $15K its a hard choice get the bike or finish building the Lowrider :dunno: My pockets just aint deep enuff to do both


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 6 2010, 08:36 AM~16201672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
That was a good show! that was there first & only show :banghead:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

:yes: 







































:yes:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 6 2010, 04:08 PM~16205065
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...



Them are some Nice Bikes Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 1 2010, 09:42 PM~16157694
> *From today's Majestics Picnic. More on www.jaebueno.com
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jan 1 2010, 09:43 PM~16157708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Dec 31 2009, 12:01 AM~16141965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Dec 30 2009, 12:15 AM~16130345
> *Testing the ramps to load my 08 bagger in the 08 chevy with a 10 inch lift. You have to have some balls to try this. Will be on our way to the majestics new years show
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 6 2010, 11:36 AM~16201672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 6 2010, 07:08 PM~16205065
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


wow!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

ANY TRADES FOR A HOGG FOR THIS BOXX?


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

2005 chopper ITS UP 4 SALE TOO


----------



## 56 chevy (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice! How much?


----------



## BIG GIZMOE (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG GIZMOE_@Jan 6 2010, 11:19 PM~16210952
> *ANY TRADES FOR A HOGG FOR THIS BOXX?
> *


X3


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 8 2010, 01:30 PM~16226777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 8 2010, 01:30 PM~16226777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0 Notice the camera in the back seat


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

FRESNO CUSTOMS takn home 1st place @tha 2010 pomona Easy Rider Tour!!!!!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jan 12 2010, 09:06 PM~16272541
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS takn home 1st place @tha 2010 pomona Easy Rider Tour!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 13 2010, 01:10 AM~16273540
> *BAD ASS!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jan 12 2010, 09:06 PM~16272541
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS takn home 1st place @tha 2010 pomona Easy Rider Tour!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Bike Hommie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work Fresno Customs that bike is bad


----------



## ffmikeyd (Jan 13, 2010)

My 99 Road King


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 6 2010, 03:36 PM~16201672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that bike @4:08 clowns


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jan 12 2010, 11:06 PM~16272541
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS takn home 1st place @tha 2010 pomona Easy Rider Tour!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS ON A BADD ASS HOG!


----------



## ffmikeyd (Jan 13, 2010)

My 99 Road king


----------



## 56 chevy (Dec 1, 2006)

Daaaamn! That bikes bad ass. Congrats Fresno Customs.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ffmikeyd_@Jan 13 2010, 04:31 PM~16280054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 12 2010, 09:55 PM~16274122
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Nice Bike Hommie
> *


damn fool, you see that engraving :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jan 13 2010, 06:48 PM~16282259
> *damn fool, you see that engraving :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: Im almost done Hommie :ninja:


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

My compas bike with the christmas lights on


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Jan 14 2010, 01:08 AM~16286479
> *My compas bike with the christmas lights on
> 
> 
> ...


I like Christmas :biggrin:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

:biggrin: my toy


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

night train


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Same grips I got on my bike :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/DSC04276.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## 56 chevy (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good, real good.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)

nice bikes up in here


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWO7XGVJPDs


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eZnS-EzLmU


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 24 2010, 10:49 PM~16400582
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWO7XGVJPDs
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e48VGFcFM_4


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u64aWIpu7So


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h_f5sMxZ6g
:0 :roflmao:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 24 2010, 11:08 PM~16400829
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h_f5sMxZ6g
> :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

does anybody have a 21in wheel for a 2000 ROadking


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Jan 25 2010, 03:54 PM~16407030
> *does anybody have a 21in wheel for a 2000 ROadking
> *


Craigslist
check this one out on Craigslist


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 25 2010, 09:14 PM~16410155
> *Craigslist
> check this one out on Craigslist
> *



thanks bRO i dont think its set up for dual discs


----------



## hd lowlife (Oct 10, 2007)

o.k. hopefully i'm not in wrong tread for this. my buddy has this 1946 fleetline 2dr. 
he wants to sell it and buy a harley or trade it for one of equal value.
$20,000 o.b.o. or trade for nice full size harley

description, it's all stock with the 6 cyl. eng.,visor,skirts,mouldings,2 tone paint,newly redone front and rear bumpers,clean burgandy/black interior,am/fm cd system,rear is air bagged,runs good, car show ready

things that come with the car if somebody wanted to upgrade it,off a nova,front subframe with p/s and disc brakes,250 ci eng.,350 auto trans,driveline and rear end

pm me if interested or know anybody who is and we'll go from there


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

Clean little bike right there!  




> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jan 21 2010, 04:43 AM~16361231
> *night train
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 3 2010, 10:59 PM~16506486
> *:wave:
> *



GET READY FOR STURGIS CHUCK! BUBBA SAID HE'LL HAVE THE BOOZE READY! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jan 12 2010, 09:06 PM~16272541
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS takn home 1st place @tha 2010 pomona Easy Rider Tour!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE.....*


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 4 2010, 10:14 AM~16509669
> *GET READY FOR STURGIS CHUCK!  BUBBA SAID HE'LL HAVE THE BOOZE READY!  :biggrin:
> *



booze or boobs :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2010, 04:35 PM~16513206
> *booze or boobs :biggrin:
> *



BOTH OF COURSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 4 2010, 05:43 PM~16513904
> *BOTH OF COURSE!!!  :biggrin:
> *



LOL LAST TIME I WAS THERE IT WAS A BUNCH OF WHITE TRASH PEOPLE :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 21 2010, 03:34 PM~16364307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jan 12 2010, 08:06 PM~16272541
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS takn home 1st place @tha 2010 pomona Easy Rider Tour!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



cool Congrats!!! I like the tribute to Big Worm


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Feb 4 2010, 07:54 PM~16515090
> *LOL LAST TIME I WAS THERE IT WAS A BUNCH OF WHITE TRASH PEOPLE :wow:
> *


LoL! Pretty much get that everywhere u go...BUT...u got to get out and see the sights cuz that'z where the action'z at...Not in Downtown Sturgis.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Jan 14 2010, 12:08 AM~16286479
> *My compas bike with the christmas lights on
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BAD ASS BIKE


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

theres always a guy at a event that just has to proove something.






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 11 2010, 10:49 PM~16589708
> *theres always a guy at a event that just has to proove something.
> 
> 
> ...



excellent fail :uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i thinki would of made him re enburs me for that beer that was wasted.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

He just wasted a ton of gas trying :twak:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 11 2010, 10:49 PM~16589708
> *theres always a guy at a event that just has to proove something.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Please tell me there was something wrong wit that guys bike, I mean he didnt even have enuff power to turn the back wheels & why did is sound like a lawnmower?? Are stock baggers really that slow??*


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 11 2010, 11:49 PM~16589708
> *theres always a guy at a event that just has to proove something.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 11 2010, 11:49 PM~16589708
> *theres always a guy at a event that just has to proove something.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 12 2010, 01:04 PM~16592772
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha that's gotta suck


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> My 99 Road king
> :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 12 2010, 10:45 AM~16591310
> *Please tell me there was something wrong wit that guys bike, I mean he didnt even have enuff power to turn the back wheels & why did is sound like a lawnmower?? Are stock baggers really that slow??
> *


the funny part is he rolled out like he was gonna smoke the whole crowd out, the sad thing is not even a cup of beer would help.

wonder how the clutch was after?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 12 2010, 07:15 PM~16596650
> *the funny part is he rolled out like he was gonna smoke the whole crowd out, the sad thing is not even a cup of beer would help.
> 
> wonder how the clutch was after?
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: his anti lock brakes kicked in


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

My bike . It,s a Heritage. 
















Taken apart the first day!

























Tins given to Rat to be painted to match my 38. Returned 3 days later.

























Now I have started to replace everthing.I was up from 10pm - 5:30am last night, replacing wiring and tins.









































Sorry pics are dark but it was late, will have more soon.
:biggrin:


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

UPDATES-

































































































































MORE TO COME. 
JUST WON ME SOME HARD STRETCHED HARDBAGS! CAN'T WAIT FOR THE UPS TRUCK....


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

my poor chopper has been getting the shaft latley since i got back into lowriders

My Webpage

my chopper


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> > My 99 Road king
> > :cheesy:
> 
> 
> Thats Mother-F'in Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

NICE BIKE BRO


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Feb 15 2010, 01:58 AM~16615951
> *Thats Mother-F'in Nice! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

"Paradigm," the newest creation from Ballistic Cycles 8o 8o 8o 8o 8o 8o


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 19 2010, 02:20 PM~16663247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     That Shit Looks Hella Crazy Hommie :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 19 2010, 02:20 PM~16663247
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :werd:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

:biggrin: me and my son rollin in the driveway


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

Ima ge ta pic of my dads 77 harley, its a paco frame, shits nice


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 19 2010, 02:20 PM~16663247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GODDAMN! THATS RAW!


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 19 2010, 02:20 PM~16663247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 That's fricken insane!*


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

THAT FRONT RIM IS INSAINE :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

SOME FROM AROUND MY WAY.......


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

SOME MORE


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

SOME MORE :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

SOME COOL ONE'S


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

MORE FIRE :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

MORE


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

THIS '08 SILVER PIAGGIO...3-WHEELER IS MINE...IT WILL BE FULLY AIR BRUSHED AN CANDYED SOON :biggrin:  THE BLACK BOBBER IS MY HUSBAND'S....HE'S NOT DONE BUILDING IT YET..   :0 WE BOTH CRUISE HARD


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Feb 24 2010, 12:25 AM~16708714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Love the paint scheme! Very nice!*


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Feb 24 2010, 01:34 AM~16708784
> *Love the paint scheme!  Very nice!
> *


Thx, shop i work at did the paint work..i like the way it came out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I sold my bobber on the 9th of this month but I still have one stock xs650 so I'm gonna build another one but I"m chroming this one out with a springer front end as well


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

wow that looks great.... :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HNIC's LADY_@Feb 24 2010, 02:32 PM~16712328
> *wow that looks great.... :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanx is the one your husband's building a real fullsize bike or is it one of those hardknock kikker bikes?


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by r8rsnation_@Feb 25 2010, 07:33 PM~16726662
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by r8rsnation_@Feb 25 2010, 07:33 PM~16726662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SICK!  *


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 28 2010, 06:00 PM~16753087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SICK!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 28 2010, 07:00 PM~16753087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Hella nice Raul :thumbsup: cant wait to see it in Person :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 28 2010, 07:00 PM~16753087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FRICKEN SICK!  
More pictures? :biggrin: *


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by r8rsnation_@Feb 25 2010, 07:33 PM~16726662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Feb 28 2010, 08:00 PM~16753087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


das a hell of a fender stretch !!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## ffmikeyd (Jan 13, 2010)

Updated pics.


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

NOR CAL CUSTOM'S IN THE HOUSE


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

FIRST LIGHT'N JOB FROM NOR CAL CUSTOM'S


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

SWAUVE'S IN THE HOUSE


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

SWVCITO GETTING L E D ON THE BIKE


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w188/ONE4SJ/EricsBikeLighting/oct20th012.jpg[/IM
REP'N NOR CAL CUSTOM'S


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

LUXURIOUS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

NOR CAL CUSTOM'S


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

ME TEACHING MY SON HOW TO DO CUSTOM LIGHT'S BEFORE HE PAST OUT


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

IF YOU NEED LIGHT'S AND STEREO 'S ON YOUR BIKE CONTACT TONY OR ERIC AT NOR CAL CUSTOM'S 408-418-3150


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

LUXURIOUS BIKE CLUB


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

THIS IS HOW WE ROLL WHITE WALL'S AND SPOKE'S


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

START'N YOUNG


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

FIRST LUXURIOUS BIKE FOR LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB SAN JOSE


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 3 2010, 10:46 AM~16783788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Beautiful Bikes!  *


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Mar 3 2010, 10:55 AM~16784570
> *Beautiful Bikes!
> *


THANK'S


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Feb 25 2010, 08:03 PM~16727849
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NICE BIKE'S


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by r8rsnation_@Feb 25 2010, 06:33 PM~16726662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE'S


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 3 2010, 12:08 PM~16784069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firme Viclas homie. The LEDs set it off too. Some of us had them on the viclas but tu sabes with the fuzz, always bustin a homie for being brown and on a vicla. If it aint the LEDs its the whips, trying get some of us for felony weapons charges for whips. BULLSHIT COPS!!! We just figured we ride alot so why give them more reasons to fuck with us. Que no. Lookin good homies.


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 3 2010, 03:05 PM~16785509
> *NICE BIKE'S
> *


You all have a show coming up May 1st in Sunnyvale. What r the dstails . Email us some detail or a flyer loco. [email protected]


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC_@Mar 3 2010, 01:11 PM~16785561
> *Firme Viclas homie. The LEDs set it off too. Some of us had them on the viclas but tu sabes with the fuzz, always bustin a homie for being brown and on a vicla. If it aint the LEDs its the whips, trying get some of us for felony weapons charges for whips. BULLSHIT COPS!!!  We just figured we ride alot so why give them more reasons to fuck with us. Que no. Lookin good homies.
> *


THANK'S I HERE YOU ON THAT THEY GET PISSED TO SEE CHICANO'S REP THE WAY WE DO MUCH LUV


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

tomas's bike LUXURIOUS


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 3 2010, 03:53 PM~16785887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME HOMIE!


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC_@Mar 3 2010, 02:33 PM~16785738
> *You all have a show coming up May 1st in Sunnyvale. What r the dstails . Email us some detail or a flyer loco. [email protected]
> 
> 
> ...


Sick bikes! Sorry if I'm wrong but I think I saw you guys rollin through San Diego once. It was fricken awesome hearing & seeing you guys storm through down south with those loco bikes.  :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Feb 28 2010, 10:01 PM~16756444
> *FRICKEN SICK!
> More pictures? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 3 2010, 04:26 PM~16786654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That thing is awesome!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Mar 3 2010, 05:22 PM~16786605
> *Sick bikes!  Sorry if I'm wrong but I think I saw you guys rollin through San Diego once.  It was fricken awesome hearing & seeing you guys storm through down south with those loco bikes.    :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah . We rode to Ensenada to party for a week. Its funny you say that cause just recently on Boarder wars they show us crossing the Mex. Us boarder on the way back. Funny shit , they show us Chicanos crossing BACK to the US. Yeah , that was a long run.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 3 2010, 03:26 PM~16786654
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Figured I would move some of his post's over here, DELGADO Bro's putting in work...



> /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> > /quote]


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 3 2010, 04:26 PM~16786654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> Figured I would move some of his post's over here, DELGADO Bro's putting in work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC_@Mar 3 2010, 05:08 PM~16787034
> *Yeah . We rode to Ensenada to party for a week. Its funny you say that cause just recently on Boarder wars they show us crossing the Mex. Us boarder on the way back. Funny shit , they show us Chicanos crossing BACK to the US. Yeah , that was a long run.
> *


Knew that was you guys rollin through S.D. Sick ass bikes once again!  

That's too funny bro. I watch Boarder Wars from time to time. Wish I saw that episode. Hope you guys partied like rockstars over in Ensenada and that Boarder Patrol didn't give you guys some shit while crossing back. 

Stay up and keep producing those loco bikes homie!


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 3 2010, 07:18 PM~16788327
> *
> Figured I would move some of his post's over here, DELGADO Bro's putting in work...
> 
> ...


* :0 VERY NICE WORK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 3 2010, 10:37 AM~16783700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DOES THE 21" RIM CHANGE THE WAY IT RIDES ?? THEY LOOK REAL NICE !!*


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 3 2010, 08:10 PM~16789699
> *DOES THE 21" RIM CHANGE THE WAY IT RIDES ?? THEY LOOK REAL NICE !!
> *


NO IT RIDES THE SAME :cheesy:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Mar 3 2010, 10:32 PM~16791698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S NICE LOOK'S GOOD


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4xmotion_@Mar 1 2007, 08:16 PM~7385477
> *DUDE! What a fucking ugly mural. Ruined a perfectly fine bike. :barf:
> *


What a fuckin pendejo ! You shouldnt talk shit about something you know nothing about. This is a cultural mural of what us chicanos represent as part of our culture which we embrace. Our Aztec Culture. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Im looking to buy a 05 or newr Harley Roadglide around Reno, or Nor Cal. ANyone who has one with rims 21" or better and paint a plus, pm me, Thx


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 4 2010, 12:34 AM~16792253
> *THAT'S NICE LOOK'S GOOD
> *


GRACIAS


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 4 2010, 12:33 AM~16792248
> *NO IT RIDES THE SAME  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## adolph3560 (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah, that's really looking bulky 'n heavy iron monsters..

 





-------------
PC TV


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 4 2010, 11:24 PM~16802281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 19 2010, 03:20 PM~16663247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN GINA !!!! THAT BITCH IS IZZZZ BAD !!! :worship: :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jan 12 2010, 10:06 PM~16272541
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS takn home 1st place @tha 2010 pomona Easy Rider Tour!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


You werent fucking around when it came to puttin this beautiful vicla together ! EMACULANT !!!!
:worship:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Mar 4 2010, 03:49 PM~16797992
> *Im looking to buy a 05 or newr Harley Roadglide around Reno, or Nor Cal. ANyone who has one with rims 21" or better and paint a plus, pm me, Thx
> *


hey here's a number to call. this guy's name mark 408-690-5070 he has a harley for sale it's a road king with a 21 with air ride front & rear


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 4 2010, 11:24 PM~16802281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This bikes from Sacramento. Was on the cover of Hot Bike a few months ago.


----------



## Scrappy G (Feb 24, 2010)

Badd asss Bike!! :0


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 4 2010, 11:24 PM~16802281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 
Totally BAD-ASS!  *


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jan 12 2010, 09:06 PM~16272541
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS takn home 1st place @tha 2010 pomona Easy Rider Tour!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*
PURE INSANITY! :thumbsup: *
:worship: :worship:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 5 2010, 10:51 AM~16805296
> *This bikes from Sacramento.  Was on the cover of Hot Bike  a few months ago.
> *


 :thumbsup: Yup He is in Showtime MC in Sacramento :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 5 2010, 12:24 AM~16802281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN. BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Rollinaround, anthonysj1

HOPE ALL IS WELL BRO. RIDE SAFE


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 5 2010, 02:48 PM~16806870
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Rollinaround, anthonysj1
> 
> ...


What up Josh You end up selling your Bike Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 13 2009, 11:18 PM~15661483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of the bike or girl :biggrin:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 5 2010, 09:34 AM~16804691
> *hey here's a number to call. this guy's name mark 408-690-5070 he has a harley for sale it's a road king with a 21 with air ride front & rear
> *


Thanks homie but im tryin to get a Road Glide only i want one with a stereo,and extended bags thx for lookin out though


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Mar 3 2010, 11:32 PM~16791698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet bike!!!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Mar 7 2010, 11:12 PM~16824551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A NICE COLOR. THAT WILL CATCH A JUDJES OJO ! SHIT, GOTTA PUT MY LOCS ON FOR THIS ONE !
uffin: :0 uffin: :420: :werd: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

:0 60,000 Buy it now on ebay!


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Mar 8 2010, 04:53 PM~16830509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: That looks Crazy


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC_@Mar 8 2010, 03:15 PM~16829315
> *THATS A NICE COLOR. THAT WILL CATCH A JUDJES OJO ! SHIT, GOTTA PUT MY LOCS ON FOR THIS ONE !
> uffin:  :0  uffin:  :420:  :werd:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Its for this bike*


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Mar 8 2010, 05:48 PM~16830476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 THATS LOCO !


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Mar 8 2010, 05:53 PM~16830509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY NICE !!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Mar 8 2010, 07:26 PM~16831398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!! GOES WITH THE FLOW SMOOTHLY !!!


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Mar 5 2010, 07:52 PM~16809621
> *Thanks homie but im tryin to get a Road Glide only i want one with a stereo,and extended bags thx for lookin out though
> *


no problem good luck when you get it post some pikks


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

lighting set up's for sale and stereo's for your HARLEY'S


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

FOR LIGHT'S STEREO'S ANY PART'S YOU NEED FOR YOUR HARLEY'S CALL NOR CAL CUSTOM'S 408-418-3150 ASK FOR TONY OR ERIC


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

installing 4 6/9's in a ultra classic at NOR CAL CUSTOM'S


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w188/ONE4SJ/Norcal-bikeBags/DSC06101.
j
pg
BEFORE


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

BEFORE


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

THE CUT OUT'S AFTER


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

THE 6/9'S WITH THE SCREEN'S INSTALLED


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

THE 6/9'S IN THE BAG'S


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

so no storage in them bags?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Mar 8 2010, 05:48 PM~16830476
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: SIKKKKKK!!!!


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 9 2010, 02:12 AM~16835852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA HAVE BEAT ON THE VICLA TOO HOMIE !


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC_@Mar 9 2010, 12:20 AM~16835057
> *NICE !!!! GOES WITH THE FLOW SMOOTHLY !!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 5 2010, 10:34 AM~16804691
> *hey here's a number to call. this guy's name mark 408-690-5070 he has a harley for sale it's a road king with a 21 with air ride front & rear
> *



do you know what he wants or do you have any pics


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

im planning on getting a bike ive been looking at a road king is there certain years that are better then others?


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 26 2009, 05:01 AM~15787075
> *this bike is badass
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS FUCKIN TIGHT !!!


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

www.sinisterindustries.com these guys specialize in the big 26 inch rim in the front!


----------



## 1-sik-8 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC_@Mar 10 2010, 10:16 AM~16849543
> *THAT IS FUCKIN TIGHT !!!
> *


yes it is i seen it in person tha harley mag tour in ohio couple mos ago,,,there was a couple nice bikes built on tha same level as tha trike


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 8 2010, 11:33 PM~16835181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1-sik-8_@Mar 10 2010, 04:58 PM~16852895
> *yes it is i seen it in person tha harley mag tour in ohio couple mos ago,,,there was a couple nice bikes built on tha same level as tha trike
> *


IM NOT REALY INTO TRIKES BUT THAT ONE WAS ON POINT !


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

TTT FOR ALL THE BOYZ THAT DO IT ON 2 WHEELS


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Check this art and color work on this harley.Pretty nice huh.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 10 2010, 07:15 PM~16854187
> *Check this art and color work on this harley.Pretty nice huh.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Mines.....


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 3 2010, 10:42 AM~16783743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 10 2010, 07:15 PM~16854187
> *Check this art and color work on this harley.Pretty nice huh.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS KOO !!!! I LIKE THE THEME OF IT .
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Mar 11 2010, 07:01 PM~16865013
> *Mines.....
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT'S NICE!  *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 12 2010, 05:49 AM~16589708
> *theres always a guy at a event that just has to proove something.
> 
> 
> ...


seen a guy a few days ago do the same thing at a party, his bike just wouldnt burn out


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 13 2010, 10:19 AM~16879825
> *seen a guy a few days ago do the same thing at a party, his bike just wouldnt burn out
> *


AYE . . . . YOU ON THAT BIKE ! YOUR FUCKIN FIRED !!!!!!!
:twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

$39,000 AND NO SKILLZ!!!!
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nYLaejLr6wM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nYLaejLr6wM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blackandsilver63 (Feb 7, 2009)

would anyone like to share sum info on how to build a bobber, thanks?


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Mar 16 2010, 05:55 PM~16910038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: 
The legendary David Mann!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE+Mar 16 2010, 06:43 PM~16909905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 10 2010, 10:15 PM~16854187
> *Check this art and color work on this harley.Pretty nice huh.
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin badass


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Mar 16 2010, 05:55 PM~16910038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

put'n the system on with the bag's


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 17 2010, 08:22 AM~16915434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Eric You took apart your bike :thumbsup: Baggs look nice on it  
see you Next Month at the shows :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 17 2010, 08:22 AM~16915434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS COMIN AROUND GOOD ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 24 2010, 04:45 PM~16713026
> *thanx is the one your husband's building a real fullsize bike or is it one of those hardknock kikker bikes?
> *


 YA..IT'S A KIKKER 200 . BUT IM A SMALL GUY SO IT'S PERFECT....  PLUS IT DOES LIKE A 100 MPH.... :wow: ANY WAY THE MOTOR CYCLES ALWAYS PUT A FEAR IN ME
BUT THIS HOMIE SOLD ME THIS BIKE OUT THE BOX FOR $900.00 :wow: :wow: HOW CAN I GO WRONG :uh:  I PUT THE GRINADE SUICIDE SHIFTER ON IT  AN I WILL PIN STRIPE IT :biggrin:  NOW MY WIFE'S SILVER 08' PIAGGIO :wow: SOME GUY OWED ME $4 G'S FOR RENT IN MY BUILDING :uh: SO HE GAVE ME THIS :wow: :biggrin: WITH 126 MILES ON IT BACK IN 08'  IT'S A $8 G BIKE :uh: :wow:   SO THATS HOW WERE HERE TODAY  :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

OOOOOO YA ..I LIKE BIKE SHOWS TO :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

heres mine nothing special but lots of fun















I want to get some bags and tunes for it soon


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Mar 19 2010, 03:11 AM~16934697
> *YA..IT'S A KIKKER 200 . BUT IM A SMALL GUY SO IT'S PERFECT....  PLUS IT DOES LIKE A 100 MPH.... :wow: ANY WAY THE MOTOR CYCLES ALWAYS PUT A FEAR IN ME
> BUT THIS HOMIE SOLD ME THIS BIKE OUT THE BOX FOR $900.00 :wow:  :wow: HOW CAN I GO WRONG :uh:   I PUT THE GRINADE SUICIDE SHIFTER ON IT  AN I WILL PIN STRIPE IT  :biggrin:   NOW MY WIFE'S SILVER 08' PIAGGIO :wow: SOME GUY OWED ME $4 G'S FOR RENT IN MY BUILDING :uh: SO HE GAVE ME THIS :wow:  :biggrin: WITH 126 MILES ON IT BACK IN 08'  IT'S A $8 G BIKE  :uh:  :wow:     SO THATS HOW WERE HERE TODAY   :biggrin:
> *


sounds cool but I seriously doubt that bike will do 100 mph.. I owned a 250 and it wouldn't do that at all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 21 2010, 11:38 PM~16958503
> *heres mine nothing special but lots of fun
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 22 2010, 04:14 AM~16959444
> *nice pic.
> *


thanks


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 22 2010, 08:38 AM~16958503
> *heres mine nothing special but lots of fun
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

BEFORE








AFTER


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice road glide, what size is the rim in the front?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Mar 29 2010, 08:12 PM~17037746
> *Nice road glide, what size is the rim in the front?
> *


Thanks homie its a 21x3.5


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

Hell ya, im trying to get 1 rite now, summers rite around the corner, what yr is yours?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Mar 29 2010, 08:25 PM~17037883
> *Hell ya, im trying to get 1 rite now, summers rite around the corner, what yr is yours?
> *


Its a 2007 when u plainin on gettin your hog?


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

ASAP ive been lookin everyday on craigslist, the only thing that sux is im gettin it financed and have to have it fully insured all yr, even when its snowing and cant ride, oh well though


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 29 2010, 05:30 PM~17037259
> *
> 
> 
> ...






LOOK GOOD BRO!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Mar 29 2010, 08:32 PM~17037980
> *ASAP ive been lookin everyday on craigslist, the only thing that sux is im gettin it financed and have to have it fully insured all yr, even when its snowing and cant ride, oh well though
> *


Fuck it get that mofo come winter break it down and rePaint it.  that's what I'm gona do :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by r8rsnation_@Mar 29 2010, 08:40 PM~17038087
> *LOOK GOOD BRO!
> *


Thanks jack anything new with yours?


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 29 2010, 06:30 PM~17037259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Ralph :thumbsup: Its Come along Way Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Mar 16 2010, 05:19 PM~16909652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEEEAN!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Mar 29 2010, 07:32 PM~17037980
> *ASAP ive been lookin everyday on craigslist, the only thing that sux is im gettin it financed and have to have it fully insured all yr, even when its snowing and cant ride, oh well though
> *


you can put comp only coverage on it if your not riding and should be fine


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 29 2010, 07:30 PM~17037259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks 100x better


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks everybody I'm about to take the inner faring off and get it painted the same color as the bike....also puttin on my pual yaffe apes :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 30 2010, 10:51 AM~17044087
> *Thanks everybody I'm about to take the inner faring off and get it painted the same color as the bike....also puttin on my pual yaffe apes :biggrin:
> *


what size apes? :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Mar 30 2010, 03:24 PM~17045815
> *what size apes?  :biggrin:
> *


Nothin big the yaffe tens inch


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 29 2010, 06:47 PM~17038192
> *Thanks jack anything new with yours?
> *


Whats Up Ralph! I'am still working it. Tryn to get it done for the summer.


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by r8rsnation_@Mar 30 2010, 07:01 PM~17048611
> *Whats Up Ralph! I'am still working it. Tryn to get it done for the summer.
> *


Get that shit done Jack. Mine will be done thursday homie !


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 30 2010, 03:21 PM~17046362
> *Nothin big the yaffe tens inch
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Oct 17 2006, 09:08 PM~6390224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN LOOKING. :thumbsup:


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 17 2006, 09:32 PM~6390445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE BIKE WITH THE TRAILER IS BAD ASS !


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 20 2006, 02:02 PM~6409549
> *Mid 70s
> 
> 
> ...


CLASSIC, DOWN TO THE BUNGIE CORD !


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 19 2010, 02:20 PM~16663247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 FUUUCK !!!


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 4 2010, 11:24 PM~16802281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I REMEMBER THIS ONE FROM LAUGHLIN 03. NICE !


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Mar 3 2010, 04:26 PM~16786654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 3 2010, 10:37 AM~16783700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THE BELLS N WHISTLES ! KOO!


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Mar 3 2010, 10:42 AM~16783743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS TIGHT !


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 3 2010, 07:31 AM~16168346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE !!!! RIDE ON!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ironroughneck64 (Nov 3, 2007)

```
Just got my tins back f/ paint & pinstripping
```


----------



## ironroughneck64 (Nov 3, 2007)

```

```


----------



## ironroughneck64 (Nov 3, 2007)

```

```


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 30 2010, 03:21 PM~17046362
> *Nothin big the yaffe tens inch
> *


Did you get them through me??? Let people know that I am here, what they want I can get!!! Also, i think your a/c kit parts came in. Holla at me bro!!


----------



## ironroughneck64 (Nov 3, 2007)

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK, JUST GOT THEM PINSTRIPPED SAT. BY MY CUZ FROM LUBBOCK, TX


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

What do you guys think of this? 14,000 miles, 4 6x9s $16,000 Thinkin of buying it


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

*GOT MY NEW BARS ON. GETTING READY FOR AZ BIKE WEEK. TURBOCHARGER GOING ON WHEN I GET BACK. :biggrin: *


----------



## noemtz (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is my Vicla.


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*Hope the homies from FRESNO CUSTOMS don't mind that I bring this bad-ass bike back...this thing is fricken bad as hell!!!  

LOVE ALL THE DETAILS.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


FRESNO CUSTOMS takn home 1st place @tha 2010 pomona Easy Rider Tour!!!!!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 6 2010, 10:00 PM~17118990
> *Hope the homies from FRESNO CUSTOMS don't mind that I bring this bad-ass bike back...this thing is fricken bad as hell!!!
> 
> LOVE ALL THE DETAILS.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

*MY 08 STREET GLIDE*


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Apr 5 2010, 06:22 PM~17105041
> *What do you guys think of this? 14,000 miles, 4 6x9s $16,000 Thinkin of buying it
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on what year it is....


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Apr 8 2010, 09:21 AM~17132912
> *MY 08 STREET GLIDE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BAGGER :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Bags painted too just not mounted in this pic. :happysad:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Apr 5 2010, 07:22 PM~17105041
> *What do you guys think of this? 14,000 miles, 4 6x9s $16,000 Thinkin of buying it
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like a good price for it  Already pretty customized. Even if you change it a little you are still going to be ahead. I started brand new stock at 
20K. If you plan on keeping it ...its easy to sink 10K to 20K more over the years.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Apr 9 2010, 09:39 AM~17143591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bikes keep the pics coming . I dig the bikes :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Apr 8 2010, 09:21 AM~17132912
> *MY 08 STREET GLIDE
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Are you going to build a sound system? I know someone
that builds them :biggrin: You are going to like the bike


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

*Not yet...I'm going to Turbocharge it next. I luv this bike...Bought it last year and it looked like this.*</span><img src=\'http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc233/Elginator/StreetGlide.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/100_0858.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
HOMEY FROM GROUPE


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/24470301071_42ef196821.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
MY HOME BOY CLOWNYS BIKE FROM TECHNIQUES


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY+Apr 12 2010, 08:52 AM~17167437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*NOW THAT'S GANGSTA!  

I LOVE THESE VICLAS!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/olvera_street-car-show-7.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
MY RO-DOG JOHNNY Q ALSO FROM GROUPE


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Apr 12 2010, 09:52 AM~17167437
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/100_0858.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> HOMEY FROM GROUPE
> *


Nice bikes i like the rear fender splice on this one :biggrin:


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Apr 12 2010, 08:52 AM~17167437
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/100_0858.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> HOMEY FROM GROUPE
> *


Damn !!! This is tight !!!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

REPPIN D C 








:thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 12 2010, 09:51 PM~17175155
> *REPPIN  D C
> 
> 
> ...


 *TTT*


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 12 2010, 09:51 PM~17175155
> *REPPIN  D C
> 
> 
> ...


YES SSSIRRRR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 12 2010, 10:51 PM~17175155
> *REPPIN  D C
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

IM LOOKING TO CANDY PATTERN AND STRIPE A BAGGER OR SOFTAIL!

ALL LOWRIDER STYLE. JUST PAY FOR MATERIAL ILL SPONSOR YOU.!

IF YOUR INTERESTED. LET ME KNOW PM ME FOR MORE DETAILS.


THANKS

JAKE LINE IT UP


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 13 2010, 08:05 PM~17184633
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Thanks Ralph Its coming May 1st Hommie to The SJ :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 13 2010, 01:20 PM~17180105
> *TTT
> *


Thanks Hommie


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> YES SSSIRRRR!!! :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


Thanks Hommie I will posting More pics as soon as I get it all back together :biggrin:


----------



## Patróns Car Club (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Apr 13 2010, 08:15 PM~17184783
> *IM LOOKING TO CANDY PATTERN AND STRIPE A BAGGER OR SOFTAIL!
> 
> ALL LOWRIDER STYLE. JUST PAY FOR MATERIAL  ILL SPONSOR YOU.!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Apr 12 2010, 08:52 AM~17167437
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/100_0858.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> HOMEY FROM GROUPE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 14 2010, 08:32 AM~17189480
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That shit tight homie.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by r8rsnation_@Apr 14 2010, 09:47 AM~17189656
> *That shit tight homie.
> *


Thanks Hommie


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/JOHNNY%20Q%20BIKE.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

JOEY :wave:


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/2100_0848.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Apr 14 2010, 10:01 AM~17189785
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/2100_0848.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


 :wow: :wow: Thats a Nice Bike Hommie


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 14 2010, 09:32 AM~17189480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KOOOOO !


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Apr 14 2010, 09:56 AM~17189730
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/JOHNNY%20Q%20BIKE.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> 
> JOEY :wave:
> *


NICE !!!!


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by r8rsnation_@Apr 14 2010, 09:47 AM~17189656
> *That shit tight homie.
> *


PINCHI CHINO , CALL ME FUCKER !!!


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 14 2010, 09:32 AM~17189480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 SWEEET! *


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY+Apr 14 2010, 09:56 AM~17189730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD-ASS BIKES!  

FRICKEN LUVIN IT!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

115001.JPG 
97006.JPG 
87005.JPG 
BIG CLOWNY, TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES... WHATS UP TO ALL MY RIDERS OUT THERE HOLDING DOWN THE VICLA SCENE...  AKA "LA TRUCHA"


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Apr 14 2010, 10:01 AM~17189785
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/2100_0848.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


WOW he put apes on it now. :0 
TIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/CLOWNYS%20BIKE.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

MY HOME BOY CLOWNYS BIKE A WHILE BACK B4 HE DID MORE TO IT.


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/1CLOWNY.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

:worship:


> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY+Apr 15 2010, 11:00 AM~17201641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 
I FRICKEN LOVE THIS VICLA! 
IT'S AMAZING!  *


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 15 2010, 12:19 PM~17202310
> *:worship:
> :worship:
> :0
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Apr 15 2010, 11:04 AM~17201681
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/1CLOWNY.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *



Just noticed thats my Duramax in the back.... :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Apr 14 2010, 09:56 AM~17189730
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/JOHNNY%20Q%20BIKE.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> 
> JOEY :wave:
> *


I wonder who this belongs to? :dunno:


----------



## 61belair4door (Apr 9, 2010)

heres my old bike


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

IM LOOKING TO CANDY PATTERN AND STRIPE A BAGGER OR SOFTAIL!

ALL LOWRIDER STYLE. JUST PAY FOR MATERIAL ILL SPONSOR YOU.!

IF YOUR INTERESTED. LET ME KNOW PM ME FOR MORE DETAILS.


THANKS

JAKE LINE IT UP


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 15 2010, 02:45 PM~17203159
> *Just noticed thats my Duramax in the back.... :biggrin:
> *


damn you got a bad ass truck man.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Apr 16 2010, 08:05 AM~17211073
> *damn you got a bad ass truck man.
> *


Thx homie.....Now I just need a badass bike to with it.... :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 16 2010, 08:16 AM~17211187
> *Thx homie.....Now I just need a badass bike to with it.... :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT.. :biggrin:


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 15 2010, 04:43 PM~17204857
> *I wonder who this belongs to?  :dunno:
> *


MY RO DOG AND YOUR COMPA :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 4 2010, 11:24 PM~16802281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 16 2010, 09:16 AM~17211187
> *Thx homie.....Now I just need a badass bike to with it.... :biggrin:
> *


damn bro. a bad ass truck, bad ass 61 drop and athen a bike? id probly cream myself if i came up on your driveway. :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Apr 16 2010, 08:36 PM~17217104
> *damn bro. a bad ass truck, bad ass 61 drop and athen a bike? id probly cream myself if i came up on your driveway.  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: YIKES!!!!!! LIKE THAT..... :boink: :boink: :boink: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Apr 16 2010, 08:45 AM~17210926
> *IM LOOKING TO CANDY PATTERN AND STRIPE A BAGGER OR SOFTAIL!
> 
> ALL LOWRIDER STYLE. JUST PAY FOR MATERIAL ILL SPONSOR YOU.!
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 18 2010, 04:46 PM~17229704
> *:wow: YIKES!!!!!! LIKE THAT..... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS HOW I FEEL WHEN I LOOK IN YOUR GARAGE BIG CLOWNY NOW THE CADDY TOO DAMN IT :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Little Bit More to put back on it but almost there  Shark Life San Jo


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 18 2010, 10:31 PM~17233619
> *Little Bit More to put back on it but almost there  Shark Life  San Jo
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 BAAAAD-ASSS! :worship: 

BEAUTIFUL BIKE!!!  *


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 18 2010, 10:31 PM~17233619
> *Little Bit More to put back on it but almost there  Shark Life  San Jo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/4533066191_6cfb8325c9.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

BIG CLOWNY


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/1IMG_3917_2248.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

HOMEY DINO'S BIKE.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 18 2010, 10:31 PM~17233619
> *Little Bit More to put back on it but almost there  Shark Life  San Jo
> 
> 
> ...


You have a very nice bike. Hopefully i can see it cruising around Sac.


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 18 2010, 10:31 PM~17233619
> *Little Bit More to put back on it but almost there  Shark Life  San Jo
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

TTY


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 18 2010, 10:31 PM~17233619
> *Little Bit More to put back on it but almost there  Shark Life  San Jo
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME !!!!!


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

certified


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

wwwwww


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

certified la gente car club chiques


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Apr 19 2010, 01:15 PM~17238676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real nice :thumbsup: the bike is sick also, love that style :wow:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 18 2010, 09:31 PM~17233619
> *Little Bit More to put back on it but almost there  Shark Life  San Jo
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike :wow: who painted that 1


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

17 YEARS OLD NOW!
SOMETHING SUBTLE ON THE HOMIES ROAD KING FOR LAUGHLIN!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 18 2010, 10:31 PM~17233619
> *Little Bit More to put back on it but almost there  Shark Life  San Jo
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, VERY NICE...  LOOKING GOOD HOMIE... BIG CLOWNY, TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES... AKA "LA TRUCHA"


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Apr 19 2010, 06:10 PM~17240820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## angelflsts (Aug 27, 2004)

Cruising on the island of Oahu,Hawaii


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Apr 12 2010, 08:55 AM~17167458
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/24470301071_42ef196821.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> MY HOME BOY CLOWNYS BIKE FROM TECHNIQUES
> *


*Big props to my Brother Clowny for putting in some big time work on his vicla and representing to the fullest TFFT. *


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Apr 19 2010, 06:10 PM~17240820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These pics r from the Jensen/99 Galvin Car&Bike Show 2010!
The Candi Red bike is Big Nicks
The green Bagger is Punkins
& the Candi Blue one is mine (KOE) 
All of these 3bikes were painted by Fresno Customs & Collision!!!


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Apr 19 2010, 06:10 PM~17240820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*  BAD-ASS BIKES!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 19 2010, 09:41 AM~17236310
> *You have a very nice bike.  Hopefully i can see it cruising around Sac.
> *


Thanks Hommie soon I will sitting in Old Sac Drinkig a BEER. I will hitting some Car Shows also :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Apr 19 2010, 02:15 PM~17238676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bike :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 19 2010, 10:22 PM~17244042
> *NICE, VERY NICE...  LOOKING GOOD HOMIE... BIG CLOWNY, TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES... AKA "LA TRUCHA"
> *


Thanks Hommie Hope to see you in Vegas this Year :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 19 2010, 02:27 PM~17238777
> *nice bike :wow:  who painted that 1
> *


I dont Know some Guy From DC Customs
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
I want to Know who extended the Tank 
:dunno: :dunno: JK
Thanks to You & Cario For all your Hard work. It came out Really Nice & Mr. Carlos Salas For doing His Magic On All the Chrome & Engraving :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Apr 19 2010, 06:10 PM~17240820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bikes :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 20 2010, 07:57 AM~17246229
> *Thanks Hommie  Hope to see you in Vegas this Year :biggrin:
> *


OH YOU WILL... MOST DEFINATELY... :biggrin: HAVE A FEW MORE TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE... BE SURE TO INTRODUCE YOUR SELF, WE'LL HAVE A COLD... RIDE IN PEACE HOMIE...  BIG CLOWNY... :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 20 2010, 08:29 AM~17246527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN JAE, IM LOVING THIS PICTURE... IM LIKEING YOUR NEW LENSE... :biggrin: AKA "LA TRUCHA" FROM TECHNIQUES C.C.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Apr 12 2010, 08:55 AM~17167458
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/24470301071_42ef196821.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> MY HOME BOY CLOWNYS BIKE FROM TECHNIQUES
> *


PHOTO SHOOT FROM VATOS Y VICLAS, "LA TRUCHA" MADE FRONT COVER FOR AUGUST 2010 ISUSE... YUP,YUP, GO ON AND SNATCH IT UP... TAKING IT TO THE TOP FOR OUR RAZA... :yes: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Apr 19 2010, 02:15 PM~17238676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: THATS A BAD **** :thumbsup:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Apr 19 2010, 02:15 PM~17238676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOLOLL :thumbsup: THATS A BAD BIKE :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 20 2010, 07:53 AM~17246199
> *Thanks Hommie  soon I will sitting in Old Sac  Drinkig a BEER. I will hitting some Car Shows also :biggrin:
> *


You should enter it in the SocioS show at the end of may.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 20 2010, 09:24 AM~17246969
> *OH YOU WILL... MOST DEFINATELY... :biggrin: HAVE A FEW MORE TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE... BE SURE TO INTRODUCE YOUR SELF, WE'LL HAVE A COLD... RIDE IN PEACE HOMIE...  BIG CLOWNY... :biggrin:
> *


Cool Hommie See You there.. Yea I got a few more things to do to before then :biggrin: Your Bike is Looking Nice Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 20 2010, 10:22 AM~17247517
> *You should enter it in the SocioS show at the end of may.
> *


I will be there May 30th Hommie.... Its Not that far from my House :biggrin:


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Apr 20 2010, 10:16 AM~17247465
> *LOLOLOLOLOLL  :thumbsup: THATS A BAD BIKE :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


 THANKS HOMIE DOING MORE WORK TO IT....


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 20 2010, 07:55 AM~17246215
> *Nice Bike  :thumbsup:
> *


 THANKS HOMIE


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

the rose...KOA PUNA MC HAWAII

BILLS CHOPSHOP STRAIGHT OUTTA EWA BEACH...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Apr 19 2010, 02:15 PM~17238676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Another bad-ass vicla!  *


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 20 2010, 08:29 AM~17246527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SICK....  *


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Apr 21 2010, 08:34 AM~17257670
> *SICK....
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL... :wave:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 20 2010, 09:26 AM~17246999
> *DAMN JAE, IM LOVING THIS PICTURE... IM LIKEING YOUR NEW LENSE... :biggrin: AKA "LA TRUCHA" FROM TECHNIQUES C.C.
> *


Thanks friend! You and your vicla make it very easy to use! :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

"LA TRUCHA" REPPIN FOR ALL MY CHICANO RIDERS.... :wave:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 21 2010, 09:50 AM~17258345
> *Thanks friend! You and your vicla make it very easy to use!  :biggrin:
> *


YEAYAAAHHH!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 10:26 AM~17258662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I never get tired of seeing one of the baddest viclas around "LA TRUCHA". Representing the big "TFFT" much props to my Brother Clowny. </span>*


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 09:59 AM~17258422
> *YEAYAAAHHH!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thats a bad azz bike I seen it at the super show.


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 09:57 AM~17258414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*:worship: One of the sickest viclas around. 
Luvin it!!!  *


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 10:26 AM~17258662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's Gangsta!  

Bad-ass bike to the fullest. * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 10:26 AM~17258662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT MY BIG HOMEY FROM THE VARRIO!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 09:57 AM~17258414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: IF THAT GARAGE COULD TALK :wow: :wow:
........................IT WOULD SAY THATS A BAD ASS BIKE :biggrin: J/K


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 10:26 AM~17258662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS A BAD ASS VICLA BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Apr 21 2010, 04:52 PM~17262397
> *DAMN THATS A BAD ASS VICLA BRO :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 10:26 AM~17258662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice touch with the license plate


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 09:57 AM~17258414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice In deed !!


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

FRESNO CUSTOMS taken home another first place up in the Bay!!! Arleness Bike Show 2010! I wanna thank everybody up there for shown us love and I really appreciate all of the compliments! 

Look for us in the August issue of HOT BIKE BAGGERS in stores June 10th!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Apr 22 2010, 08:09 PM~17275772
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS taken home another first place up in the Bay!!! Arleness Bike Show 2010!  I wanna thank everybody up there for shown us love and I really appreciate all of the compliments!
> 
> Look for us in the August issue of HOT BIKE BAGGERS in stores June 10th!!!
> ...


NICE... :thumbsup:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Apr 22 2010, 08:09 PM~17275772
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS taken home another first place up in the Bay!!! Arleness Bike Show 2010!  I wanna thank everybody up there for shown us love and I really appreciate all of the compliments!
> 
> Look for us in the August issue of HOT BIKE BAGGERS in stores June 10th!!!
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

The homies Frank & David rollin out to the Laughlin River Run. cell phone pic :biggrin: 









Some side latch bag covers(Covingtons) & a dash(Jokers) piece for the BIGG HOMIE FRANK!









Last some side latch covers for sale that I have. Hope to sell them this weekend! The parts are all billet from Covingtons Cycle City.









To everyone going have a safe trip out there. PAZ.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 23 2010, 01:14 AM~17278030
> *The homies Frank & David rollin out to the Laughlin River Run. cell phone pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: LOOKS HELLA NICE HOMMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 23 2010, 01:14 AM~17278030
> *The homies Frank & David rollin out to the Laughlin River Run. cell phone pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE WORK :wow:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLASS BULLY_@Apr 23 2010, 08:25 AM~17279500
> *THATS NICE WORK :wow:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 18 2010, 10:31 PM~17233619
> *Little Bit More to put back on it but almost there  Shark Life  San Jo
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking bike, hopefully we can see it at The U.S. Motorsports Challenge on July 11, at the Tulare Fairgrounds. :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.S. RIDER_@Apr 23 2010, 09:28 AM~17279951
> *Great looking bike, hopefully we can see it at The U.S. Motorsports Challenge on July 11, at the Tulare Fairgrounds. :biggrin:
> *


I havent heard bout that Show :biggrin: I'm always in Tulare I have alot of Family There I Road Down There a few Times. I will Hit up that Show Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 23 2010, 01:14 AM~17278030
> *The homies Frank & David rollin out to the Laughlin River Run. cell phone pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


On a trailer  why not ride out to Laughlin? :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@Apr 23 2010, 10:46 AM~17280644
> *On a trailer   why not ride out to Laughlin?  :biggrin:
> *


Your right! Their choice not mine. :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Apr 22 2010, 08:09 PM~17275772
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS taken home another first place up in the Bay!!! Arleness Bike Show 2010!  I wanna thank everybody up there for shown us love and I really appreciate all of the compliments!
> 
> Look for us in the August issue of HOT BIKE BAGGERS in stores June 10th!!!
> ...


*Well deserved award for a bad-ass bike bro!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 22 2010, 11:23 PM~17277622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  *Very nice!*


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 23 2010, 01:14 AM~17278030
> *The homies Frank & David rollin out to the Laughlin River Run. cell phone pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Bad-ass work as always Hernan!*


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 23 2010, 01:14 AM~17278030
> *The homies Frank & David rollin out to the Laughlin River Run. cell phone pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Awesome viclas.  Anyone have more pictures of these?*


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 23 2010, 10:34 AM~17280544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*  Sick!*


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Apr 22 2010, 11:23 PM~17277622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT GANGSTERS BIKE FROM CSMC ? NICE WORK DB !!


----------



## "G" CSMC (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 23 2010, 01:14 AM~17278030
> *The homies Frank & David rollin out to the Laughlin River Run. cell phone pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work locs !!!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 23 2010, 10:25 PM~17286270
> *Bad-ass work as always Hernan!
> *


Gracias.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 23 2010, 10:41 PM~17286409
> *  Sick!
> *


Thanks Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Apr 22 2010, 08:09 PM~17275772
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS taken home another first place up in the Bay!!! Arleness Bike Show 2010!  I wanna thank everybody up there for shown us love and I really appreciate all of the compliments!
> 
> Look for us in the August issue of HOT BIKE BAGGERS in stores June 10th!!!
> ...


Congrats on another win!!!!

Nice bike!!!


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 10:26 AM~17258662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The painting on that back fender looks sick!!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Apr 24 2010, 07:56 PM~17291415
> *The painting on that back fender looks sick!!!!
> *


THANK U....


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 23 2010, 02:14 AM~17278030
> *The homies Frank & David rollin out to the Laughlin River Run. cell phone pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



pm me a price on these 3 pieces


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO4LIFE 719_@Apr 26 2010, 06:12 PM~17310065
> *pm me a price on these 3 pieces
> *


PM sent


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

piks from the luaghlin river run


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

our bikes at the matt hotch crime inc trailer :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

hynas possin on the scooter


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ill post up more later


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

acouple more of us doin burn outs :biggrin:


----------



## scooby1925 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 28 2010, 12:43 PM~17331361
> *piks from the luaghlin river run
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Hommie wish my bike was done for that show  
Next year I will be there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

4 sho ant there's always next year


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 28 2010, 03:54 PM~17333239
> *4 sho ant there's always next year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECNIQUES C.C. AND GROUPE C.C. VICLAS... REPPIN ALL DAY... :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Apr 28 2010, 04:54 PM~17333239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laughlin bike week is bad ass :wow: I have been going for a while and it doesnt get old for me.  No pics though  I was too busy getting my party on  :biggrin: Tarzans club inside Golden Nugget is a bad party spot.


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 28 2010, 12:43 PM~17331361
> *piks from the luaghlin river run
> 
> 
> ...


*Bad-ass pictures of Laughlin Ralph. Also your bike's turning out awesome bro.  *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Apr 28 2010, 10:53 PM~17337171
> *Bad-ass pictures of Laughlin Ralph.  Also your bike's turning out awesome bro.
> *


Thanks brotha I have a shit load more ill post up more tomarrow
Thanks pat now u no I haven't finished my pedal car lol


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 28 2010, 10:45 PM~17337676
> *Thanks brotha I have a shit load more ill post up more tomarrow
> Thanks pat now u no I haven't finished my pedal car lol
> *


Seems like you had a blast at Laughlin bro. Post them pictures when you can. 

Yeah, I hear you brotha, at times I find myself working on a project and then I get the sudden urge to start a whole new one, then kick the last one to the back burners. Now that's what I call fun! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

SAN DIEGO! This weekend on Sunday May 2nd, VATOS Y VICLAS Magazine is celebrating Cinco de Mayo at Sweetwater Harley Davidson in National City. All Viclas, Car Clubs and Solo Riders are invited. Back in January they had their Calendar Kick Off Party there and it was such a good turn out that they decided to throw a Cinco De Mayo Celebration. Sheck it Out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 30 2010, 01:03 AM~17349012
> *SAN DIEGO! This weekend on Sunday May 2nd, VATOS Y VICLAS Magazine is celebrating Cinco de Mayo at Sweetwater Harley Davidson in National City. All Viclas, Car Clubs and Solo Riders are invited. Back in January they had their Calendar Kick Off Party there and it was such a good turn out that they decided to throw a Cinco De Mayo Celebration. Sheck it Out!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. Will be there to check out the bad-ass viclas!


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 30 2010, 07:10 AM~17349918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Bad-ass pic of a bad-ass bike!  *


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 30 2010, 08:10 AM~17349918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 30 2010, 07:10 AM~17349918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool pic!!!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

One day I'll have mine..but till then i'll ride around on this.. :biggrin:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas+May 1 2010, 08:28 AM~17358733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Bad-Ass Viclas!!  *


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

[/img]


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

*esta perra! *


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@May 2 2010, 03:51 PM~17366963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

STILL MY ALL TIME FAVORITE RIGHT HERE


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 2 2010, 12:54 PM~17366133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Congrats on the win homie! 
Well deserved for a bad-ass vicla! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 3 2010, 07:44 AM~17371734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :worship: :worship: Now that's one mean vicla!
Sick!!  </span>*


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@May 3 2010, 11:53 PM~17383381
> *Congrats on the win homie!
> Well deserved for a bad-ass vicla! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Hommie


----------



## BLK82LINC (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 3 2010, 07:44 AM~17371734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Capricess_99 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 3 2010, 07:44 AM~17371734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DOPE!!! :wow:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

my deuce....
still working on it.... not as badass as alot of the posted ones though...
will paint eventually!!!












the sissy bar pops off... i was riding one of my wifes sisters around this day..... so i had it on there???
I have added the old school tool box since these pics too...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@May 5 2010, 06:06 PM~17403081
> *my deuce....
> still working on it.... not as badass as alot of the posted ones though...
> will paint eventually!!!
> ...


Nice Hyper charger air Cleaner :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@May 5 2010, 06:06 PM~17403081
> *my deuce....
> still working on it.... not as badass as alot of the posted ones though...
> will paint eventually!!!
> ...


AS LONG AS ITS A HARLEY, UR GOOD HOMIE... NOTHING IS DONE OVER NIGHT..


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Dave's Bike...


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

thanks guys!!!
I appreciate the responses and motivation!!!!
If i could get the baggertail kit on here i would be so happy!!!

Just gotta fab up a new fender and struts!!!
I think the new 200 rear tire softail fenders work....
just takes time!!


----------



## Groupe84 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 28 2010, 05:27 PM~17334097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@May 2 2010, 04:21 AM~17363993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Kikker, but what the hell is that on the side of it ?? here is mine with the new tin set I am in the process of painting for it.


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

looking good jb!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@May 6 2010, 12:23 PM~17410162
> *thanks guys!!!
> I appreciate the responses and motivation!!!!
> If i could get the baggertail kit on here i would be so happy!!!
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@May 6 2010, 04:21 PM~17412032
> *looking good jb!!!
> *


Thanks Rick !! When you gonna get a spare tin set for your deuce so I can get you all flaked out with no down time ???


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@May 2 2010, 02:38 PM~17366609
> *esta perra!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 7 2010, 07:19 PM~17423719
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMMIE


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

"RAIDER NATION" CAR SHOW LAST WEEK... REPPIN TO THA FULLEST...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I was thinking of making a shaft driven bike rigid. I have heard arguments both ways. Any of you guys know if this is possible/good/bad idea??


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@May 6 2010, 03:20 PM~17410672
> *Nice Kikker, but what the hell is that on the side of it ?? here is mine with the new tin set I am in the process of painting for it.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE..............KEEP US POSTED


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

...........THIS IS MY KIKKER......WORK IN PROGRESS STILL :happysad:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

nice lookin tins fleezie..seen em on jj or cc i think?


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks guys and yes I do have the tins up on CC. got the graphic layout done on the tins now but gotta redo them, I am not real happy with the color, it's a bit too lite.


----------



## TheKidnNC (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheKidnNC_@May 12 2010, 09:07 PM~17472428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 11 2010, 01:37 PM~17455186
> *I was thinking of making a shaft driven bike rigid. I have heard arguments both ways. Any of you guys know if this is possible/good/bad idea??
> *


You can do it the only thing is if you want to extend the bike you'll have to extend the drive shaft and possibly balance it as well.


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 23 2010, 10:34 AM~17280544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS VICLA IS CLEAN RIGHT HERE!


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2010, 10:26 AM~17258662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT WORK !


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

YESTERDAYS CAR SHOW IN SANTA ANA...


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@May 7 2010, 03:58 AM~17416827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  BADASS


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> ONE OF THE CLEANEST R!DES !'VE SEEN HOM!E
> :nicoderm:


----------



## certified hustler (May 20, 2010)




----------



## certified hustler (May 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 28 2010, 12:45 PM~17331382
> *our bikes at the matt hotch crime inc trailer :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 27 2010, 09:21 AM~17620591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that one is sick bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 27 2010, 11:38 AM~17622265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 31 2010, 08:23 PM~17658713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 31 2010, 08:26 PM~17658760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

ttt..... :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 31 2010, 08:23 PM~17658713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: NICE BIKE


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 27 2010, 08:21 AM~17620591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Love it!  *


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 24 2010, 03:05 PM~17588975
> *YESTERDAYS CAR SHOW IN SANTA ANA...
> 
> 
> ...


*BAD-ASS VICLA AS ALWAYS!!*


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@May 31 2010, 08:26 PM~17658760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SWEET!*


----------



## lilvic1982 (Jun 1, 2010)

*"The Pumpkin"* :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

from show on sunday in SacTown


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 86illregal (Nov 12, 2007)

Here's a little East Coast Flavor on my 08 FLHT


----------



## SO.AZ (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 27 2010, 08:21 AM~17620591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ESTAN CHINGONAS !!!!! *****


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

here is my new to me Road Glide...
not too sure if i am going to do too much, if anything at all to it....



































I need to lower it.. and get the rear end fillers...
id like to paint it.... but i dig the blue it is.. the graphic isnt awesome or cool in any manner.... but its simple/....

I just got off this... and really hated cleaning it..


----------



## TODDONE (Jun 7, 2010)

This is mine. 
Custom Harley Davidson- Custom Paint done at gunpoint graphics, Willie G - mirrors, Fatboy frame. Evolution engine Lots of extra chrome.Lowered Suspension, forward controls, Vance and Hines exhaust and a performance transmission.


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Can anybody tell me what the most common bike is....that is used to make
a beautiful bike like the ones that are showed here

Thanks guys


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

AT THE NITE LIFE SHOW


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

FRESNO CUSTOMS!!! Taking home best motorcycle @ the 2010 LowRider Magazine Show in San Bernadino, Calif.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0 :cheesy: 
nice


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jun 10 2010, 08:29 PM~17754165
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS!!! Taking home best motorcycle @ the 2010 LowRider Magazine Show in San Bernadino, Calif.
> 
> 
> ...


*Congrats on the win once again bro. 
Well deserved award for a bad-ass vicla!*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

FOR SALE........


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jun 10 2010, 08:29 PM~17754165
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS!!! Taking home best motorcycle @ the 2010 LowRider Magazine Show in San Bernadino, Calif.
> 
> 
> ...



got any openings at your shop bro? im on summer vacation


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jun 10 2010, 08:29 PM~17754165
> *FRESNO CUSTOMS!!! Taking home best motorcycle @ the 2010 LowRider Magazine Show in San Bernadino, Calif.
> 
> 
> ...












LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE CONGRATS. :biggrin: COULDNT MAKE IT DAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY PARTY.... GOT A FEW MORE THINGS I WANNA DO TO THE BIKE FOR VEGAS SO IM GONNA SHUT IT DOWN FOR A MINUTE...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin: 1ST Place in SAN JO StreetLow Show


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Repping DELGADO CUSTOMS :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

just picked this bike up and gonna get it going strong befor long..is a titan roadrunner 2001


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jun 14 2010, 09:37 PM~17787829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I was that seat that day but not any day after that :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like that rear fender


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

LAST SUNDAY "VATOS Y VICLAS" RUN LAKE ELSINORE CA....


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

MORE FROM "VATOS Y VICLAS".... LAKE ELSINORE CA....


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jun 14 2010, 08:37 PM~17787829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIIICE!!!!!! AND THE BIKES KOO TOO !!!!!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC_@Jun 15 2010, 04:54 PM~17796426
> *NIIICE!!!!!! AND THE BIKES KOO TOO !!!!!
> *


Thanks Hommie, you guys got some Nice Bike too


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great looking bikes. I have a '02 Heritage Softail that I want to put a 21 inch front wheel on it.


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 28 2010, 07:27 PM~17334097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the engraving!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mabeg_@Jun 15 2010, 10:16 PM~17799883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1_@May 2 2010, 11:38 PM~17366609
> *esta perra!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 

Is or was this a Road King or a Softail???

One clean mofo...

...respect


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Jun 16 2010, 04:12 AM~17801854
> *:wow:
> 
> Is or was this a Road King or a Softail???
> ...


Thanks Hommie :biggrin: its a 2007 Road King


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

@ AnthonySJ1

Is it your bike??? If so, like the spokes. How much spokes are in it??

Can U give me some info where to buy stuff to create something like your beauty.
I live near Amsterdam in Europe...and want to start to build a creation like yours.
Will be the first one with a bike like this in the lowriderscene in Europe.
Bought this one in Texas and will arrive in Europe in late August.

Bought this salvage bike for the project  2004 RoadKing




















Thanx for the info...and again...respect for the bike....it inspired me allot.


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC_@Jun 15 2010, 03:54 PM~17796426
> *NIIICE!!!!!! AND THE BIKES KOO TOO !!!!!
> *


do you have any pics of mike's bike :wow:


----------



## reefkeeper429 (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is mine


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)

HERE YOU GO.


----------



## reefkeeper429 (Nov 9, 2009)

pinups on bag lids


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 15 2010, 08:26 AM~17791644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jun 15 2010, 10:54 AM~17792594
> *LAST SUNDAY "VATOS Y VICLAS" RUN LAKE ELSINORE CA....
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: *Looks like a bad ass event*


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL NUMERO 1+May 2 2010, 02:38 PM~17366609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

A FEW PICS OF MY VICLA.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Time_@Apr 23 2010, 10:46 AM~17280644
> *On a trailer   why not ride out to Laughlin?  :biggrin:
> *



HONESTLY BRO TO US ITS NOT WORTH RIDING TO LAUGHLIN UNLESS YOU DONT CARE BOUT CHIPPIN UP PAINT AND SPENDING HALF DAY CLEANING BUGS OF THE VICLA...PERSONALLY I THINK RIDING THERE IS OVER RATED...WE STILL PUT OVER 600 MILES ON THE VICLAS THAT WEEKEND ANYWAYS


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

[/quote]

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jun 16 2010, 11:22 PM~17811593
> *HONESTLY BRO TO US ITS NOT WORTH RIDING TO LAUGHLIN UNLESS YOU DONT CARE BOUT CHIPPIN UP PAINT AND SPENDING HALF DAY CLEANING BUGS OF THE VICLA...PERSONALLY I THINK RIDING THERE IS OVER RATED...WE STILL PUT OVER 600 MILES ON THE VICLAS THAT WEEKEND ANYWAYS
> *


X2 Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

Qvo-Loco you tell them this cats dont know what these paint jobs cost


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jun 16 2010, 11:05 PM~17811446
> *A FEW PICS OF MY VICLA.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Nice Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Jun 17 2010, 08:03 AM~17813689
> *Qvo-Loco you tell them this cats dont know what these paint jobs cost
> *


Just My opinion 82Cuty But NO RULES NO DUES, RARE BREED, HOGNUTS, 220Pasadena just a few Motorcycle Clubs to name have 2,500-8,000 paint jobs hell with powder coating and Rims an easy 10-25,000 into the bike AFTER the purchase. TRAILERS ARE FOR BOATS.. I got my bike bacc from paint 3 days later rode it to Fresno for the Halfway run and got a chip in my paint on the front Fairing but hell if we put all that money into something enjoy it.. you dont put Hydraulics into something just to lift it up to go over a speed bump you Bang on others So JUST MY OPINION!! RIDE IT EVERYWHERE, but yall do have some clean bikes i went up against that Blacc and Orange Hog from Techniques at the Las Vegas Supershow last year in Vegas with My Mary Kay Pink & Purple 08 Electra Glide 21" Front and the 06 Green Alien RoadGlide 23" Front.. everyone brought out Clean toys


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

Got some pipes for sale


















The fishtails are for a HERITAGE/Deluxe..they are 48 inchers!!!
The others are 36 inch for a bagger/ROAD KING ECT.
Both sets are new and show chromed...both sets are Straight and extremly loud..Pm me with inquiries..$375 a set..can ship..


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 17 2010, 10:12 AM~17814936
> *Got some pipes for sale
> 
> 
> ...


SON OF A BITCH !!!! 48 IN. !!!!!! IMA HAVE TO PUT A RED FLAG ON THE END OF THEM SO I CAN BE LEGIT !!!!!!!!! NICE !!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC_@Jun 17 2010, 10:43 AM~17815258
> *SON OF A BITCH !!!! 48 IN. !!!!!! IMA HAVE TO PUT A RED FLAG ON THE END OF THEM SO I CAN BE LEGIT !!!!!!!!! NICE !!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats the Truth Hommie Those are some Long ASS Pipes 48" :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 17 2010, 10:12 AM~17814936
> *Got some pipes for sale
> 
> 
> ...



NO DISRESPECT HOMIE, BUT WHO IN THERE RIGHT MIND WOULD PUT 48" PIPES
ON THERE BIKE??? THATS OVER KILL... U WOULD HAVE TO BY A SET ONCE A MONTH FOR ALL THE SCRAPEING YOU'LL BE DOING... DOWN SIZE HOMIE, AND I BET YOU'LL BE SELLING THEM LIKE HOT CAKES...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jun 16 2010, 11:05 PM~17811446
> *A FEW PICS OF MY VICLA.
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP DOGGIE!!!! :biggrin: I SEE U MADE IT TO LAYITLOW... "Q-VO"
DID U END UP SATYING AT "D-CLUB"? SHIT "RUDE DOGGS" WAS HAPPING...
UR VICLA IS LOOKING HOMIE, NEVER MIND "HOGG-NUTS" OVER THERE...
GOT THIS CAT IN CHICAGO WANNA BY MY BIKE...  ITS A TUFF 
ONE CAUSE THE PRICE IS RIGHT... BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES... MUCH LOVE TO ALL MY RAZA RIDERS LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE... :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/l_149bbc...ed8c6b0509c.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

REPRESENTING ALL DAY EVERYDAY.........


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jun 17 2010, 12:44 PM~17816263
> *NO DISRESPECT HOMIE, BUT WHO IN THERE RIGHT MIND WOULD PUT 48" PIPES
> ON THERE BIKE??? THATS OVER KILL...  U WOULD HAVE TO BY A SET ONCE A MONTH FOR ALL THE SCRAPEING YOU'LL BE DOING... DOWN SIZE HOMIE, AND I BET YOU'LL BE SELLING THEM LIKE HOT CAKES...
> *


yep..ther are long..lol...they were custom built for somebody.. i run 36ers on mines


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jun 16 2010, 11:05 PM~17811446
> *A FEW PICS OF MY VICLA.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: AHORA SI!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

im looking into getting a roadking, wondering what are some good places to look around for parts and accesorys.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Jun 17 2010, 09:11 AM~17814271
> *Just My opinion 82Cuty But NO RULES NO DUES, RARE BREED, HOGNUTS, 220Pasadena just a few Motorcycle Clubs to name have 2,500-8,000 paint jobs hell with powder coating and Rims an easy 10-25,000 into the bike AFTER the purchase. TRAILERS ARE FOR BOATS.. I got my bike bacc from paint 3 days later rode it to Fresno for the Halfway run and got a chip in my paint on the front Fairing but hell if we put all that money into something enjoy it.. you dont put Hydraulics into something just to lift it up to go over a speed bump you Bang on others So JUST MY OPINION!! RIDE IT EVERYWHERE, but yall do have some clean bikes i went up against that Blacc and Orange Hog from Techniques at the Las Vegas Supershow last year in Vegas with My Mary Kay Pink & Purple 08 Electra Glide 21" Front and the 06 Green Alien RoadGlide 23" Front.. everyone brought out Clean toys
> *


MILCC, CON TODO RESPETO, I GUESS WE ALL HAVE OUR DEFINITION OF "ENJOYING OUR BIKES". IM HAPPY WITH CRUISIN' AROUND MY HOOD AND LOCAL SHOWS/ PICNICS. HOMIES LIKE TRUCHA, ANTHONY AND ME ARE ROLLING STRAIGHT BAR HOPPERS HOMIE...CHICANO STYLE...TU SABES. IF I HAD A CHOICE, THERE WOULD BE NO FREEWAYS, I WOULD ROLL THE CALLES LOW AND SLOW...QUE NO TRUCHA AND ANTHONY?


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jun 17 2010, 01:30 PM~17816625
> *WHATS UP DOGGIE!!!!  :biggrin:  I SEE U MADE IT TO LAYITLOW... "Q-VO"
> DID U END UP SATYING AT "D-CLUB"? SHIT "RUDE DOGGS" WAS HAPPING...
> UR VICLA IS LOOKING HOMIE, NEVER MIND "HOGG-NUTS" OVER THERE...
> ...


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

A FEW PICS OF MY CARNAL DAVID'S BIKE. PICS DO NOT DO THIS BIKE JUSTICE.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:0


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

People do what they want to do with their bikes 'cause it's theirs :biggrin: 
I dont knock people for not riding here or not doing this or that, its about doing exactly what you want and not doing what you dont want. I ride my bike all over,
I hit bike nights, local cruise spots, all the bars, sturgis ,laughlin, vegas. I have also loaded my bike on a trailer a few times :biggrin: Fuck it  you wanna ride to cancun, miami, cali... lets go.  I dont consider my bike a bar hopper though  But i got a molded and Kandied frame :biggrin: If it breaks i will fix it, Chrome it , paint it and on and on it wont stop... Peace to all the riders doin' it
on 2wheels


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jun 19 2010, 09:37 AM~17831372
> *People do what they  want to do with their bikes 'cause it's theirs :biggrin:
> I dont knock people for not riding here or not doing this or that, its about doing exactly what you want and not doing what you dont want. I ride my bike all over,
> I hit bike nights, local cruise spots, all the bars, sturgis ,laughlin, vegas. I have also loaded my bike on a trailer a few times :biggrin:  Fuck it    you wanna ride to cancun, miami, cali... lets go.   I dont consider my bike a bar hopper though   But i got a molded and Kandied frame :biggrin:  If it breaks i will fix it, Chrome it , paint it and  on and on it wont stop... Peace to all the riders doin' it
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jun 17 2010, 12:44 PM~17816263
> *NO DISRESPECT HOMIE, BUT WHO IN THERE RIGHT MIND WOULD PUT 48" PIPES
> ON THERE BIKE??? THATS OVER KILL...  U WOULD HAVE TO BY A SET ONCE A MONTH FOR ALL THE SCRAPEING YOU'LL BE DOING... DOWN SIZE HOMIE, AND I BET YOU'LL BE SELLING THEM LIKE HOT CAKES...
> *


SHIT, I KNOW WE WOULD !!!!!! WE WOULD LOVE TO DRAG THOSE PIPES AND LEAVE SPARKS EVERYWHERE WE GO !!!!!! SHEEEEEEOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!
  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHICANO STYLE MC (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jun 19 2010, 08:37 AM~17831372
> *People do what they  want to do with their bikes 'cause it's theirs :biggrin:
> I dont knock people for not riding here or not doing this or that, its about doing exactly what you want and not doing what you dont want. I ride my bike all over,
> I hit bike nights, local cruise spots, all the bars, sturgis ,laughlin, vegas. I have also loaded my bike on a trailer a few times :biggrin:  Fuck it    you wanna ride to cancun, miami, cali... lets go.   I dont consider my bike a bar hopper though   But i got a molded and Kandied frame :biggrin:  If it breaks i will fix it, Chrome it , paint it and  on and on it wont stop... Peace to all the riders doin' it
> ...


U GOTTA RESPECT THAT !!!!!! TRU PLAYA, KEEP RIDING HOMIE AND BE SAFE !!!! SEE YOU SOME DAY ON THE RODE.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jun 15 2010, 07:26 AM~17791644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jun 17 2010, 01:33 PM~17816672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this shit is gangster homie what kind a bike is that


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEYXosZ_FOM


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Jun 19 2010, 03:00 PM~17833416
> *this shit is gangster homie what kind a bike is that
> *


THANK U HOMIE... ITS A 2009 SOFTAIL DELUXE... KEPT IT OLD SCHOOL
DIFFERANT FROM ALL OTHERS... :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jun 18 2010, 08:32 PM~17828630
> *WUSSUP BIG DOGG! YEAH GOT ON THE LAY IT LOW WAGON! U GONNA HIT THAT SHOW NEXT SUNDAY IN THE VALLE? IMMA ROLL WITH MY HOMEBOY HERNAN THE ENGRAVER.
> 
> WUSSUP U GONNA SELL THE VICLA? U GOTTA LOT OF FERIA WRAPPED UP...HOMEBOY IN CHI-TOWN BETTER COME CORRECT IF HE WANTS TRUCHA QUE NO?
> *


WUSS UP HOMIE... :biggrin: I AGREE WITH YOU 100% WE HAVE SOME EXPENSIVE VICLAS, FUCK LAUGHLIN!!!! IF I WANTED TO RIDE DIRTY I WOULD OF BOUGHT A CROUCH - ROCKET... :roflmao: SHIT CALIFORNIA HAS SOME OF THE BADDEST VICLAS AROUND. YOU, MYSELF, HOMIE ANTHONY FROM UP NORTH, FRESNO CUSTOMS SHIT WE DOING THE DAMN THANG.....  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL OTHER RIDERS OUT THERE..... THIS MONDAY THERE USEING MY VICLA FOR A MUSIC VIDEO SHOOT FOR R&B SIGNER "JAY BLAZE AND RAY J" ILL POST SOME PICTURES AS SOON AS I GET BACK... BUENAS NOCHES RAZA....  STRAIGHT LOWERIDER HARLEY RIGHT HERE BABY..... AKA "TRUCHA"


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jun 19 2010, 09:15 PM~17835606
> *WUSS UP HOMIE... :biggrin: I AGREE WITH YOU 100% WE HAVE SOME EXPENSIVE VICLAS, FUCK LAUGHLIN!!!! IF I WANTED TO RIDE DIRTY I WOULD OF BOUGHT A CROUCH - ROCKET... :roflmao: SHIT CALIFORNIA HAS SOME OF THE BADDEST VICLAS AROUND. YOU, MYSELF, HOMIE ANTHONY FROM UP NORTH, FRESNO CUSTOMS SHIT WE DOING THE DAMN THANG.....  MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO ALL OTHER RIDERS OUT THERE.....  THIS MONDAY THERE USEING MY VICLA FOR A MUSIC VIDEO SHOOT FOR R&B SIGNER "JAY BLAZE AND RAY J"  ILL POST SOME PICTURES AS SOON AS I GET BACK... BUENAS NOCHES RAZA....  STRAIGHT LOWERIDER HARLEY RIGHT HERE BABY..... AKA "TRUCHA"
> *


I agree Hommie You Buy the Bike Brand New for $21,000 then Dump 6 or 7 Grand into Paint 3 Grand in Engraving Plus 5 Grand in Chrome and 3 Grand in Custom Rims and Thats with Hook ups, These Bikes aint Cheep Hommie :thumbsup: Its kind of hard to Ride it 350 Miles Down the Freeway To Laughlin! :loco: Dont get me wrong Ive Road my Bike before it was Painted From Sac Town to San Jo to Tulare County I got some Miles on it But now its Time to Show it :thumbsup: 
Good Luck Hommie on the Video shoot Hommie Post some pics :thumbsup:
Hope To see you in Vegas in October.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC+Jun 19 2010, 01:05 PM~17832536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jun 19 2010, 11:12 PM~17835989
> *I agree Hommie You Buy the Bike Brand New for $21,000 then Dump 6 or 7 Grand into Paint 3 Grand in Engraving Plus 5 Grand in Chrome and 3 Grand in Custom Rims and Thats with Hook ups, These Bikes aint Cheep Hommie :thumbsup:  Its kind of hard to Ride it 350 Miles Down the Freeway To Laughlin! :loco: Dont get me wrong Ive Road my Bike before it was Painted  From Sac Town to San Jo to Tulare County I got some Miles on it But now its Time to Show it   :thumbsup:
> Good Luck Hommie on the Video shoot Hommie Post some pics  :thumbsup:
> Hope To see you in Vegas in October.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHICANO STYLE MC_@Jun 19 2010, 01:02 PM~17832524
> *SHIT, I KNOW WE WOULD !!!!!! WE WOULD LOVE TO DRAG THOSE PIPES AND LEAVE SPARKS EVERYWHERE WE GO !!!!!! SHEEEEEEOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

This is how i do it :biggrin: Click on picture for video


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

2008 Harley bagger


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Jun 20 2010, 12:32 PM~17839009
> *2008 Harley bagger
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## truebtnz (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truebtnz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:40 PM~17851317
> *
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truebtnz_@Jun 21 2010, 08:40 PM~17851317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truebtnz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:40 PM~17851317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  that's a fucking bad ass bike


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truebtnz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:40 PM~17851317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

*THIS ONE'S A BAD-BAD-BAD VICLA!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truebtnz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:40 PM~17851317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sharp


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

these are some pipes a buddy of mines is starting to build,jus seein what LIL peops think?


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 23 2010, 06:31 PM~17869817
> *these are some pipes a buddy of mines is starting to build,jus seein what LIL peops think?
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Homie,
I think they look good are they straight pipe with no baffles?


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Jun 25 2010, 12:08 AM~17882414
> *Hey Homie,
> I think they look good are they straight pipe with no baffles?
> *


yes,you can get baffles for them,but they are straight..


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

rode this bike to Sturgis, 1st day ride was 12 hours 2nd day was 10 hours 3rd day was 8 hours and same to come back, the way it sits when I got back nothing shined!! I also rode it up north to Washington represented Chicano style, thru 7 different states altogether.


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truebtnz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:40 PM~17851317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: FIRME...FIRME!!!


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jun 18 2010, 08:42 PM~17828694
> *A FEW PICS OF MY CARNAL DAVID'S BIKE. PICS DO NOT DO THIS BIKE JUSTICE.
> 
> 
> ...


god daym!
:0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jun 18 2010, 08:42 PM~17828694
> *A FEW PICS OF MY CARNAL DAVID'S BIKE. PICS DO NOT DO THIS BIKE JUSTICE.
> 
> 
> ...


We will be at the Oldies Sylmar Show in the AM.... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jun 23 2010, 07:31 PM~17869817
> *these are some pipes a buddy of mines is starting to build,jus seein what LIL peops think?
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## r8rsnation (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/Mike's bike.jpg


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 29 2010, 11:56 AM~17917214
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

QVO LOKO's & the homie Dave's motos at the Oldies show in the Valley.... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 29 2010, 12:56 PM~17917214
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


thats insane


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

bruce's 03 FATBOY put together at NorCal Custom's


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

custom engraving by CARLOS SALAS


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

CARLOS SALAS ENGRAVING (626)840-5871


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

whos got a bike for trade


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 29 2010, 12:56 PM~17917214
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


HOGG NUTZ Mutha fukka


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hommie Just Got done puting a 21" Rime Pipes, & Bags on His 2008 Deluxe


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 29 2010, 06:56 PM~17917214
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


watchin these vids reminds me of them harley dvds, H.D.T.V


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 1 2010, 09:47 PM~17941009
> *watchin these vids reminds me of them harley dvds, H.D.T.V
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Destralo Knuckles_@Jul 3 2010, 10:15 AM~17952208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

couldnt resist takin this pic!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 3 2010, 12:51 PM~17953380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jun 30 2010, 12:28 AM~17924193
> *QVO LOKO's & the homie Dave's motos at the Oldies show in the Valley.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !! * :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vasquez61_@Jun 20 2010, 12:32 PM~17839009
> *2008 Harley bagger
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

REPPIN ALL DAY... WHAT UP FELLAS... :wave:


----------



## 54ed (Dec 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truebtnz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:40 PM~17851317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: This bike kicks ASS!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jun 21 2010, 05:10 PM~17848254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF??? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Destralo Knuckles (May 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Jul 9 2010, 01:07 AM~18000100
> *WTF??? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


30" wheel 08 roadglide if i remember right. It was at easy rider show and sema. I believe eastside harley had something to do with this bike


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_
any questions pm anyone of us for more information


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUT ON BAIL 63'_@Jul 9 2010, 07:26 PM~18006664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Show for Motorcycle's too??


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

SOME SICK ASS BIKES!


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jun 20 2010, 10:44 AM~17838376
> *This is how i do it  :biggrin: Click on picture for video
> 
> *


DAMN HOMIE... WHY WOULD U DRAG UR KICK-STAND?... LOL JK... LOOKS GOOD SPARKING THE STREET UP


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

This is not my bike it belongs to Suave from san jose.
It was DETAILED today by ME (ROMAN'S CUSTOM DETAILING)


----------



## truebtnz (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jul 8 2010, 08:08 AM~17991238
> *REPPIN ALL DAY... WHAT UP FELLAS... :wave:
> 
> 
> ...



WUSSUP PERRO! LOOKING FIRME LIKE ALWAYS. 

WE GOTTA GO FOR A SCOOT SOON HOMIE!


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jul 10 2010, 01:20 PM~18011718
> *Is that Show for Motorcycle's too??
> *


ummmmm :uh: they did post the flyer in this topic didnt they :uh:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by truebtnz_@Jul 12 2010, 07:16 PM~18029601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jun 21 2010, 05:10 PM~17848254
> *
> 
> 
> ...



RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE uffin: uffin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jul 13 2010, 04:53 PM~18038406
> *WUSSUP PERRO! LOOKING FIRME LIKE ALWAYS.
> 
> WE GOTTA GO FOR A SCOOT SOON HOMIE!
> ...


WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE.... U MISSED THE IMPERIALS CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY..
IT WAS OF THE HOOK... I WAS # 1167 SO JUST IMAGINE HOW MANY INTRIES THERE WERE... IM DOWN FOR A PUTT, U HAVE MY # LETS ROLL GEE.... :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

IMPREIALS CAR SHOW, HAWIIAN GARDENS.. LAST SUNDAY...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jul 14 2010, 07:53 AM~18043437
> *IMPREIALS CAR SHOW, HAWIIAN GARDENS.. LAST SUNDAY...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

LA GENTE


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Jul 13 2010, 05:02 PM~18038488
> *ummmmm :uh: they did post the flyer in this topic didnt they :uh:
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Jul 14 2010, 03:03 PM~18046462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP MIKE... IT WAS FIRME CHOPPIN IT WITH U LAST WEEKEND HOMIE.. 
KEEP IN TOUCH CARNAL....


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

Same here carnal. So were is the next show?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

COMING SOON "LA REYNA DEL PACIFICO"


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jul 1 2010, 06:06 PM~17940102
> *Hommie Just Got done puting a 21" Rime Pipes, & Bags on His  2008 Deluxe
> 
> 
> ...


looken good bro :wow:


----------



## let me ryd (Sep 16, 2009)

> :thumbsup:
> [/b]


----------



## let me ryd (Sep 16, 2009)

> THATS TIGHT !
> [/b]


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice bikes! I got a 70 sportster thats straight 70s choppered out molded, raked frame, 900 bored, no battery so its magnetod, all chromed out the works. Ill try to post pics soon the only ones I had are on my old phone that my wife washed


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jul 24 2010, 09:32 PM~18133536
> *Nice bikes! I got a 70 sportster thats straight 70s choppered out molded, raked frame, 900 bored, no battery so its magnetod, all chromed out the works. Ill try to post pics soon the only ones I had are on my old phone that my wife washed
> *



yea right!! since your telling stories ive got a sporty with a 240 18 on back and a 21 up front.also some ape hangers and a set or yaffy crack pipes.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

You know Im kiddn cuz if I had it I would roll it. Right????


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jul 24 2010, 09:38 PM~18133575
> *You know Im kiddn cuz if I had it I would roll it. Right????
> *



I think you got a contact high from hanging with your pops...the real harley rider..


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jun 17 2010, 11:10 AM~17815507
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats the Truth Hommie Those are some Long ASS Pipes 48" :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco68_@Jul 17 2010, 08:29 PM~18071730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 25 2010, 02:18 AM~18134681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Jul 25 2010, 01:33 AM~18134604
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

sik!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

damn oakland :0


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
NICE PICS BIG NATE :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

took these yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

New mural just finished it.


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

*From Japan and it's on juice!*


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)

*A few more from Japan.*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice pics big nate


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Here are some bikes we have built where I work.


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jul 28 2010, 04:45 PM~18166552
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> NICE PICS BIG NATE :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homie got more to come..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Aug 1 2010, 02:59 PM~18199329
> *Here are some bikes we have built where I work.
> 
> 
> ...


vary nice work


----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## RELIC (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Dgerblu86 (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's my 2 wheel'd Bomba ... in progress
2009 H-D Softail Deluxe
Antique White/Turquoise






















Anyone from around the SoCal area ?

Summertime is here and it'd be a Goodtime to meet up with a few of you and cruise.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

REPRESENTING FROM THE S.G.V. LOS ANGELES COUNTY...  "TRUCHA"


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

BIKE NIGHT IN THE DUKE CITY..  SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL HU$TLER :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice pic......


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Vasquez61 (Feb 11, 2009)

Some pics of the wicked 08 HD


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:wow: 
Bad ass paint job :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Aug 15 2010, 10:30 PM~18317455
> *:wow:
> Bad ass paint job  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


I heard it was painted by Other Side Customs....www.othersidecustoms.net


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 15 2010, 08:17 PM~18317337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks nice Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

went from my sportster to this...


















to this....

























changed it a bit...true dual fishtails... then apes to beach style kinda bars!.


















to my current and fav!!!


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

pic or 2 of said sportster...


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Aug 2 2010, 08:41 AM~18206146
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now THATS what's up! Killer pre-unit!! Never seen that style girder before...insane! Yours??


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

PICTURE FROM LAST SUNDAYS MAJESTICS PICNIC...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Fatfella13 (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Aug 24 2010, 01:04 PM~18393833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I never get tired of looking at this bad ass bike :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## let me ryd (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Jun 14 2010, 11:07 AM~17782493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

What's the name for crenate the heads of a bike?? How do you call that?? :uh:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

In November '09 I went with my brother and dad to L.A. to visit show's like the Lincoln Park Show.

There I shot a few pics....






































I also run into this bike. For the info that was on it....it seemed to me that this bike was just a few day's/ weeks old. Correct me if I'm wrong.



















I liked that bike very much. Couldn't find the owner to compliment him with his beauty  

I also saw this wonderful machine passing by....






































This sort of bikes made me very enthusiastic. So I saved up a few bucks and bought a '04 Road King ex Police bike. Yes it has a few scratches and dents...but she runs, drives and shifts perfect. I led her ship to Europe and
got her in yesterday. The bikes I've seen inspired me to work on a dream.
To be the first one in entire Europe with this ' look ' 

I need a size Road King because I'm 6'10 and 300 lbs. This one fits the best for me.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

1FBSS31L28DA99247


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

:biggrin: my lil toy


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Aug 27 2010, 12:03 PM~18421155
> *
> 
> 
> ...



keep these pics cumming!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Sep 1 2010, 01:08 AM~18458269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: THOSE ARE BAD ASS BIKES


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

sopose to be fusia hok... painting it over a lil darker :biggrin:


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Aug 27 2010, 10:07 AM~18420357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Sep 1 2010, 01:08 AM~18458269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Another sunday at the park  :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Bikes More than Welcome!


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Sep 13 2010, 04:59 PM~18553868
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Badass!!!


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

ttt..... :thumbsup:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

A softail I candied out striped and patterned.


----------



## cdumi96 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## cdumi96 (Jan 14, 2010)

for sale


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

"LA TRUCHA" IS TEMPERARLY DOWN. GETTING IT READY FOR THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW... GOT A FEW MORE TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE SINCE I HEAR THE COMPITION WILL BE HEAVY.  "GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF US" MAKE SURE UR BIKES ARE PROPERLY TIED DOWN AND DRIVE SAFE TO AND FROM THE SHOW..



























MUCH LOVE AND FOR ALL MY HARLEY RIDERS... BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES L.A.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Sep 20 2010, 04:14 PM~18613909
> *"LA TRUCHA" IS TEMPERARLY DOWN. GETTING IT READY FOR THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW... GOT A FEW MORE TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE SINCE I HEAR THE COMPITION WILL BE HEAVY.   "GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF US" MAKE SURE UR BIKES ARE PROPERLY TIED DOWN AND DRIVE SAFE TO AND FROM THE SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMMIE SEE YOU IN VEGAS :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 20 2010, 07:13 PM~18616433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAMILY FIRST IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 20 2010, 08:13 PM~18616433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Sep 20 2010, 04:14 PM~18613909
> *"LA TRUCHA" IS TEMPERARLY DOWN. GETTING IT READY FOR THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW... GOT A FEW MORE TRICKS UP MY SLEEVE SINCE I HEAR THE COMPITION WILL BE HEAVY.   "GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF US" MAKE SURE UR BIKES ARE PROPERLY TIED DOWN AND DRIVE SAFE TO AND FROM THE SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT MAGAZINE IS THAT BRO?


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1+Sep 20 2010, 08:13 PM~18616433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE... :wave: THE NAME OF THE MAGAZINE IS CALLED "WHEEL CYCLES" U CAN FIND THEM AT UR LOCAL 7-11 LIQUOR STORE... THAT PHOTO SHOOT WAS TAKEN EARLIER THIS YEAR IVE DONE ALOT TO THE VICLA SINCE... GRACIAS THOUGH HOMIE, GOOD NITE...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Sep 20 2010, 10:20 PM~18617987
> *GRACIAS ANTHONY... SHIT, UR VICLA IS LOOKIN SHARP TOO HOMIE, ITS FUCKEN CLEAN...  DONT BE A STRANGER IN VEGAS LETS HAVE A COLD ONE... PEACE!!!
> *


Thanks Hommie, I will see you that Saturday I will say whats up Hommie, Cool we will have a Cold one & hit a Buffet :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 
What happen to Trip & that Photo shoot with Vatos & Viclas? Havent seen him sense Eazy Rider up here in Sacramento.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 20 2010, 10:28 PM~18618049
> *Thanks Hommie, I will see you that Saturday I will say whats up Hommie, Cool we will have a Cold one & hit a Buffet :roflmao:  :roflmao: :thumbsup:
> What happen  to Trip & that Photo shoot with Vatos & Viclas? Havent seen him sense Eazy Rider up here in Sacramento.
> *


I DONT KNOW MAN... :dunno: I DID A PHOTO SHOOT FOR THAT CAT AT A BAD ASS STUDIO
HE SAID THAT WAS GETTING THE FRONT COVER AND THAT IT WAS SUPPOSE TO COME OUT IN AUGUST, AND I HAVENT HEARD FROM HIM SINCE. "I FEEL USED AND ABUSED HOMIE" :no: HES A GOOD DUDE BUT I CANT CALL IT... IF AND WHEN IT DOES COME OUT ILL HALLER... :biggrin: A FEW MONTHS AGO I DID A MUSIC VIDEO FOR THIS CAT CALLED "JAY BLAZE FT: RAY J... THE NAME OF THE JAM IS CALLED "UNIVERSAL MAN" THE VIDEO IS IGHTT. U CAN FIND IT ON YOUTUBE...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Sep 20 2010, 10:46 PM~18618228
> *I DONT KNOW MAN... :dunno: I DID A PHOTO SHOOT FOR THAT CAT AT A BAD ASS STUDIO
> HE SAID THAT WAS GETTING THE FRONT COVER AND THAT IT WAS SUPPOSE TO COME OUT IN AUGUST, AND I HAVENT HEARD FROM HIM SINCE.  "I FEEL USED AND ABUSED HOMIE" :no: HES A GOOD DUDE BUT I CANT CALL IT... IF AND WHEN IT DOES COME OUT ILL HALLER... :biggrin: A FEW MONTHS AGO I DID A MUSIC VIDEO FOR THIS CAT CALLED "JAY BLAZE FT: RAY J... THE NAME OF THE JAM IS CALLED "UNIVERSAL MAN" THE VIDEO IS IGHTT. U CAN FIND IT ON YOUTUBE...
> *


Yea He was suposed to hit me up soon as my bike was put back together but he never did? I cant call it either Hommie but hes a cool as dude like you said.
Thats cool on that Video shoot Hommie keep on doing it Hommie cant wait to see the new stuff you up to on the Bike :biggrin: I got couple more thinks to do after Vegas too. I will check it out in Vegas its like 3weeks away :thumbsup:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Sep 21 2010, 07:09 AM~18619820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Good luck to all the H-D ridaz at the big show. Take pics of all the bikes and post 'em for those of us that dont go


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Ask the streets where i'm at :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE+Sep 21 2010, 07:15 PM~18625405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BIKE LOOKS REAL GOOD, PERO MI GUSTA LA RUCA HOMIE!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA CURA_@Sep 21 2010, 06:26 PM~18625483
> *BIKE LOOKS REAL GOOD, PERO MI GUSTA LA RUCA HOMIE!
> *




Mi tambien


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 20 2010, 08:13 PM~18616433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas+Sep 19 2010, 10:17 PM~18608293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD HOMIES... :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 20 2010, 10:56 PM~18618280
> *Yea He was suposed to hit me up soon as my bike was put back together but he never did? I cant call it either Hommie but hes a cool as dude like you said.
> Thats cool on that Video shoot Hommie keep on doing it Hommie cant wait to see the new stuff you up to on the Bike  :biggrin: I got couple more thinks to do after Vegas too. I will check it  out in Vegas its like 3weeks away  :thumbsup:
> *


YA SABES........... :biggrin: H.D'S GONNA BE ROLLIN IN DEEP BOY!!! WHOS DOWN TO RIDE UP THE VEGAS STRIP? I KNOW I AM... :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Sep 22 2010, 10:17 AM~18631839
> *YA SABES........... :biggrin: H.D'S GONNA BE ROLLIN IN DEEP BOY!!!  WHOS DOWN TO RIDE UP THE VEGAS STRIP? I KNOW I AM... :biggrin:
> *


X2 Hommie I will rolling down the Strip Friday night for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 21 2010, 05:13 AM~18616433
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Finally another pic of one of the baddest bike in the scene :thumbsup:

Thanks Anthony for the pic.

When do you post latest showpix??


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Sep 22 2010, 01:46 PM~18633572
> *Finally another pic of one of the baddest bike in the scene :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Anthony for the pic.
> ...


I will post more homme :biggrin: I got some more from the show a few weeks ago :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Sep 21 2010, 05:15 PM~18625405
> *Ask the streets where i'm at  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i want to nut on her face!


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jun 18 2010, 08:28 PM~17828597
> *MILCC, CON TODO RESPETO, I GUESS WE ALL HAVE OUR DEFINITION OF "ENJOYING OUR BIKES". IM HAPPY WITH CRUISIN' AROUND MY HOOD AND LOCAL SHOWS/ PICNICS. HOMIES LIKE TRUCHA, ANTHONY AND ME ARE ROLLING STRAIGHT BAR HOPPERS HOMIE...CHICANO STYLE...TU SABES. IF I HAD A CHOICE, THERE WOULD BE NO FREEWAYS, I WOULD ROLL THE CALLES LOW AND SLOW...QUE NO TRUCHA AND ANTHONY?
> *



X2


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lobopower_@Sep 23 2010, 06:41 AM~18640578
> *X2
> *


X100


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 15 2010, 08:17 PM~18317337
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I have a Vicla that looks EXACTLY like that. Oh shit!!!! that IS mine. Thanks for posting it ese.


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

"La Reyna Del Pacifico" will make her dubut at the Lo*lystics Supershow...


----------



## DAME (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Sep 1 2010, 01:08 AM~18458269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean!!


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Sep 23 2010, 03:51 PM~18645010
> *"La Reyna Del Pacifico" will make her dubut at the Lo*lystics Supershow...
> 
> 
> ...



Nice & Clean!!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Sep 23 2010, 03:51 PM~18645010
> *"La Reyna Del Pacifico" will make her dubut at the Lo*lystics Supershow...
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks....just trying to keep up with all those firme Viclas you :biggrin: all have!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 23 2010, 08:42 PM~18647769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 23 2010, 08:48 PM~18647825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DANM I COULD NEVER GET TIRED OF SEEING THIS VICLA  :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 23 2010, 08:48 PM~18647825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firme....firme!!!


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

Littlefeild,Texas


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 23 2010, 08:42 PM~18647769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ABOUT TIME U POSTED SOME PICTURES OF MY BIKE POPEYE... :biggrin: HOW U BEEN HOMIE? STAY BLESSED HOPE TO SEE U IN VEGAS...


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

fuck some bad ass bikes here boys keep the pics comming :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lobopower+Sep 23 2010, 02:58 PM~18644553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD, NICE PAINT...  




> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Sep 24 2010, 05:49 AM~18650138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ANOTHER BAD ASS VICLA... KEEPIN REPPIN BROTHERS, LOOKIN SHARP... MAN THERES ALOT OF BEAUTIFUL VICLAS OUT THERE AND THEY JUST KEEP COMMING... :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> X2 Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 23 2010, 08:42 PM~18647769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

took this the other day I was out in vallejo


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Sep 23 2010, 03:51 PM~18645010
> *"La Reyna Del Pacifico" will make her dubut at the Lo*lystics Supershow...
> 
> 
> ...


Real Nice! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Sep 26 2010, 11:29 PM~18670279
> *Real Nice!  :0  :cheesy:
> *


thanks carnal!


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Sep 27 2010, 07:12 PM~18672409
> *thanks carnal!
> 
> 
> ...



Respect!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hammerit- (Sep 15, 2010)

My daily rider ('85 ElectraGlide). She aint fancy, but she is a dream to ride!!








Hammerit-


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Sep 27 2010, 10:12 AM~18672409
> *thanks carnal!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 29 2010, 07:51 AM~18689190
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 28 2010, 10:52 PM~18689205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TWO OF THE NICEST BIKES IN SAC!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 20 2010, 08:13 PM~18616433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Sep 29 2010, 12:16 PM~18693088
> *TWO OF THE NICEST BIKES IN SAC!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Sep 29 2010, 09:35 AM~18691962
> *:worship:
> *


Thanks Hommie :biggrin: hows that Bike coming Along?


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 28 2010, 10:52 PM~18689205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKES HOMIES!!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

GOT SOME LANDMARKS SO ORDERED...SELLING THESE WHEELS...LET ME KNOW IF INTRESTED...ASKING $1000.00 OBO FOR WHEELS AND TIRES...FAT DADDY 21 UP FRONT AND MATCHING 16 REAR. THROW ME THE FULL GRAND AND ILL COVER THE WHEEL SWAP IF YOUR WILLING TO RIDE DOWN TO MY SIDE OF TOWN TO GET IT DONE..91745 ZIP, HACIENDA HEIGHTS CA.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

Q-VO ANTHONY... MAN, I DONT KNOW. I DONT THINK MY BIKES IS GONNA BE READY FOR VEGAS AFTER ALL. IM ON CRUNCH TIME RIGHT NOW. STILL WAITING ON MY FRONT FENDER AND GAS TANK FROM MY PAINTER, HE'S DRAGGING HIS FEET LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER... :angry: ONLY THING TO DO NEXT IS CHOKE HIS ASS OUT IF IT ISNT GONNA BE VEGAS BOUND... WHAT A BUMMER!!! IM THINKING I JUST DROPPED A FEW G'S IN MY VICLA FOR NOTHING... IM STILL GONNA ROLL WITH OR WITH OUT MY BIKE... :dunno:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Sep 29 2010, 11:56 PM~18698890
> *GOT SOME LANDMARKS SO ORDERED...SELLING THESE WHEELS...LET ME KNOW IF INTRESTED...ASKING $1000.00 OBO FOR WHEELS AND TIRES...FAT DADDY 21 UP FRONT AND MATCHING 16 REAR. THROW ME THE FULL GRAND AND ILL COVER THE WHEEL SWAP IF YOUR WILLING TO RIDE DOWN TO MY SIDE OF TOWN TO GET IT DONE..91745 ZIP, HACIENDA HEIGHTS CA.
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP MY BOY!!! WHERE U BEEN FOO? GIVE ME A CALL GEE LOST MY CONTACTS WHEN I GOT A NEW PHONE... ILL BE WAITING, PEACE!!!


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

THANKS TO THE HOMIE TWO TONZ FOR THE FIRME PIC...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Sep 30 2010, 02:43 PM~18703749
> *
> 
> 
> ...












http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/11applause.gif[/IMG
LOOKS GOOD HOMIE... NICE SET UP... ;)


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Sep 30 2010, 03:19 PM~18704036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 30 2010, 03:58 AM~18696203
> *Thanks Hommie  :biggrin:  hows that Bike coming Along?
> *



Bought a '05 Road King FLHPI and sold the '04 Road King to my brother.





















The '05 will arrive on the 22th of October. When it's there I will make
up the balance for the rebuilt. My brother will do his '04 also. :biggrin: 
So two bikes will be build in Europe.  The two first in Europe in the shape like yours.
I will take the apes....my brother the lower handles


Here the pix


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Oct 1 2010, 10:59 AM~18711380
> *Bought a '05 Road King FLHPI and sold the '04 Road King to my brother.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: They need a 21" front rim :biggrin: looking good Hommie you got to start somewhere this is how I started! :biggrin: 









and before I took it apart to paint it.









Now!! alot of Money & Time Hommie


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Oct 1 2010, 09:40 PM~18715764
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: They need a 21" front rim :biggrin: looking good Hommie you got to start somewhere this is how I started! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE SO VERY TRUE... :biggrin: ITS ADDICTING.... :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Oct 1 2010, 10:59 AM~18711380
> *Bought a '05 Road King FLHPI and sold the '04 Road King to my brother.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD ERICK... ALL U NEED NOW ARE SOME 18" APE HANGERS 21" IN FRONT AND YOU'LL SEE THE INSTANT CHANGE... BY THE WAYU NEED TO GET RID OF THE DAMN POLICE LIGHTS... :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Oct 1 2010, 10:40 PM~18715764
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: They need a 21" front rim :biggrin: looking good Hommie you got to start somewhere this is how I started! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)

hey anthony. i like the bike when it was black..........lol :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@Oct 2 2010, 09:32 AM~18717813
> *hey anthony. i like the bike when it was black..........lol :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: What up Swav what you been up to Hommie?? you going to Vegas??


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you fix up her mechanically too....or just the visual things??

Correct me if I'm wrong...but are the apes and the fat daddy the same like
you bike now??


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 2 2010, 04:34 PM~18717238
> *LOOKIN GOOD ERICK... ALL U NEED NOW ARE SOME 18" APE HANGERS 21" IN FRONT AND YOU'LL SEE THE INSTANT CHANGE... BY THE WAYU NEED TO GET RID OF THE DAMN POLICE LIGHTS... :biggrin:
> *



Thanx...and yes those lights will be taken off :biggrin: 

Your bike and Anthony1's bike are my inspiration bikes  

But I do have a question allready...meaby someone can answer it.

Under the seat there is a small airbag for cruis'n comfortable
(fat police ass's :biggrin: )

I want to keep this bag...Is it easy to make it fit for a new seat.
And how to do it??


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:0 
 
:biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Oct 4 2010, 10:02 AM~18731123
> *Did you fix up her mechanically too....or just the visual things??
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong...but are the apes and the fat daddy the same like
> ...


Its all visual That pic was me driving it out of Oakland Harley it had 8 Miles on it :biggrin: the apes are 16" apes & the Rims are Sinister Rims all engraved by Carlos Salas They diferent from the ones when it was Black :biggrin:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Oct 5 2010, 05:13 AM~18736389
> *Its all visual That pic was me driving it out of Oakland Harley it had 8 Miles on it :biggrin: the apes are 16" apes & the Rims are Sinister Rims all engraved by Carlos Salas They diferent from the ones when it was Black :biggrin:
> *



Those apes are in diffrent sizes, I noticed. Is there a way to calculate the right
apes for the right person. Not every person is the same height of course  

How much inch is your present Fat D? And where can I find these? Are those
Sinisters too??


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 28 2010, 10:52 PM~18689205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Bike :thumbsup: Sala's get's down no :yes:


----------



## HUBCAPxHOODLUM (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## certified hustler (May 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Sep 26 2010, 12:33 PM~18665066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 FUCK BRO I MISS MY BIKE LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

ANOTHER TECHNIQUES L.A. HARLEY


----------



## mr47 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@Oct 10 2010, 07:31 PM~18779369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

LAS VEGAS LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW 2010 BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES REPRESENTING TO THE MOTHA FUCKEN FULLEST.. 1ST PLACE IN HARLEYS AND BEST MURALS...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES C.C. LOS ANGELES COUNTY
1ST PLACE IN HARLEYS AND BEST MURALS....


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 11 2010, 06:12 PM~18786681
> *BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES  C.C. LOS ANGELES COUNTY
> 1ST PLACE IN HARLEYS AND BEST MURALS....
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES C.C. LOS ANGELES
1ST PLACE HD AND BESTB MURALS. LAS VEGAS LRM SUPER SHOW 2010


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHAT UP ANTHONY... WE WERE BOTH LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE, LOVE UR PAINT JOB AND CONGRATS TO U CARNAL..  SPEAK TO U SOON


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 12 2010, 04:12 AM~18786681
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Respect!!


----------



## 71impon4's (Jul 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@Oct 10 2010, 09:31 PM~18779369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That bike makes me want to sell my 71 for a harley. Very nice bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18786800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 11 2010, 09:09 PM~18787250
> *WHAT UP ANTHONY... WE WERE BOTH LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE, LOVE UR PAINT JOB AND CONGRATS TO U CARNAL..   SPEAK TO U SOON
> 
> 
> ...



Nice bikes


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 11 2010, 08:09 PM~18787250
> *WHAT UP ANTHONY... WE WERE BOTH LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE, LOVE UR PAINT JOB AND CONGRATS TO U CARNAL..   SPEAK TO U SOON
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Hommie congrats to you to Hommie :biggrin: looked out there for you out on the Strip took a Cruise after the Show. It was cool finnaly meeting you Hommie we will be out there again next year... I dint know they had special awards for the Bikes?? I was in a hury to take a Cruise on the Strip :biggrin: Hit me up if you need anything Hommie


----------



## mipala (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 11 2010, 06:13 PM~18786700
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ANOTHER DANNY D & EDGAR FROM MAXIMA IMAGEN COLLABORATION HARLEY.. THAT PLAQUE SURE IS GOING 2 LOOK NICE IN EDGARS OFFICE!!!!


----------



## mipala (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 11 2010, 06:23 PM~18786800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MURALS BY THE 1 & ONLY EDGAR RODRIGUEZ,FROM MAXIMA IMAGEN PHONE # (626)712-5919


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Oct 12 2010, 10:39 PM~18796114
> *Thanks Hommie congrats to you to Hommie :biggrin:  looked out there for you out on the Strip took a Cruise after the Show. It was cool finnaly meeting you Hommie we will be out there again next year... I dint know they had special awards for the Bikes?? I was in a hury to take a Cruise on the Strip :biggrin: Hit me up if you need anything Hommie
> *


WHATS UP ANTHONY :wave: THANK U HOMIE.. YEAH, I CRUISED FOR A MINUTE BUT THE PIGS WERE HOT GEE... ONE FOLLOWED ME DOWN THE STRIP FOR A COUPLE OF LIGHTS SO I JUST SMASHED BACK TO MY HOTEL... LAST THING I NEED IS TO GET MY FUCKEN BIKE TAKEN AWAY IN VEGAS... I DIDNT KNOW THEY HAD SPECIAL AWARDS EITHER, BUT FUCK IT SHOT IT! :biggrin: DID U PLACE FOO? I SENT MY LADY TO THE TROPHY CEREMONY WHILE I CLEANED UP MY DISPLAY... LIKE WISE, U EVER NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING GIVE ME A HALLER HOMIE I GOT U... NICE MEETING UR FAMILIA TAMBIEN... ILL PM U MY # TAKE CARE AND KEEP IN TOUCH.... ~PURO CALIFAS~


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@Oct 10 2010, 07:31 PM~18779369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP RAY :wave: LOOKING GOOD BROTHER... I SEE U... READY FOR THE STREET LOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW AT THE L.A. SPORTS ARENA? WE GOTTA DO IT BIG.... ~TECHNIQUES FOR EVER/FOR EVER TECHNIQUES~


----------



## 56 chevy (Dec 1, 2006)

I hope this is right. here's a pic of my bike. there's some bad ass bikes on here, i hope to get a roadking next.


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)




----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@Oct 10 2010, 08:31 PM~18779369
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Question, I would love to start building a bike like this, but not sure what model harley this is? Could anyone guide me on where to buy parts, like the spoke wheels and accessories? I'm in Florida, so I don't have access to a lot of parts that are easy to come by in the west coast. If anyone can give me some guidance I would greatly appreciate it. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Thriller (Jul 1, 2009)

its a harley heritage.


----------



## TODDONE (Jun 7, 2010)

Softails are the most customized bikes so if you pick up one of those you should have no issues making it your own. Parts are everywhere stay away from Harley as they are way to much money but there are a ton of aftermarket places you can get good parts.

I use these guys the most 

J&P Cycles


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by certified hustler_@Oct 10 2010, 10:56 AM~18776896
> *FUCK BRO I MISS MY BIKE LOOKING GOOD BRO
> *


Hows the car coming out bro?


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TODDONE_@Oct 19 2010, 01:40 PM~18852471
> *Softails are the most customized bikes so if you pick up one of those you should have no issues making it your own. Parts are everywhere stay away from Harley as they are way to much money but there are a ton of aftermarket places you can get good parts.
> 
> I use these guys the most
> ...


I would have to disagree about not going to the stealership. When I first picked my bike I was like im not going to harley to buy parts. I bought some after market parts like from arlen ness and custom chrome, etc. None of that stuff ever fit right.
They were the most simplest of parts , like mirrors and wheels. I have found that with harley parts, it will fit, no questions. Harley crap is still made in China and Taiwan, but for some reason there stuff always has no issues. There are some aftermarket compaines that produce good items, but they cost the same or more than harley. Just my 2 cents


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FlOsSenHaRd_@Oct 19 2010, 06:10 PM~18854713
> *I would have to disagree about not going to the stealership. When I first picked my bike I was like im not going to harley to buy parts. I bought some after market parts like from arlen ness and custom chrome, etc. None of that stuff ever fit right.
> They were the most simplest of parts , like mirrors and wheels. I have found that with harley parts, it will fit, no questions. Harley crap is still made in China and Taiwan, but for some reason there stuff always has no issues. There are some aftermarket compaines that produce good items, but they cost the same or more than harley. Just my 2 cents
> *


I AGREE WITH U... IVE BROKEN MY BIKE DOWN 3 TIMES ALREADY SINCE I BOUGHT IT, IT CAN BE A HEADACHE... KEEP IT SIMPLE IF U DONT WANNA SPEND MONEY, IF U WANNA ROLL LIKE THIS U BETTER HAVE SOME DEEP POCKETS... :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## ElColombiano (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 19 2010, 08:13 PM~18855430
> *I AGREE WITH U...  IVE BROKEN MY BIKE DOWN 3 TIMES ALREADY SINCE I BOUGHT IT,  IT CAN BE A HEADACHE...  KEEP IT SIMPLE IF U DONT WANNA SPEND MONEY, IF U WANNA ROLL LIKE THIS U BETTER HAVE SOME DEEP POCKETS... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

Any recommended websites for the wire wheels and exhaust? 

Thanks for the advise, I'm now shopping for a bike.


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Oct 19 2010, 08:58 PM~18856628
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Any recommended websites for the wire wheels and exhaust?
> ...


 Depends on what you looking for. For Wire wheels, you can go with ride wright wheels or DNA mammoth wheels. I have a set of DNA's, price is alot cheaper than ride wright. The problem with those is you have to get spacers to shim it right. There like China wheels for motorcycles. They are built in SO CAL. Quality is very good though. You can go with Performance machine if you want another look, but expect to pay 4 grand for a set of wheels from them ( and your thought D"S were expensive). I would run a thunder header for exhaust, very loud. You can also run a reinhart if you are building a bagger. It all depends on what kind of bike your trying to build and what style.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElColombiano_@Oct 19 2010, 08:58 PM~18856628
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Any recommended websites for the wire wheels and exhaust?
> ...


THE RIMS ON MY BIKE OR FAT DADDYS 21" FRONT 16" REAR BY RIDE WRIGHT LOCATED IN ORANGE COUNTY CA. MY EXHUAST IS SAMPSONS HEADERS VERY LOUD..  JUST LOG ON TO THERE WEB SITES... ANOTHER THING IS U WANNA SUP UR BIKE UP? KEEP IT CASUAL WITH A FEW EXCESSORIES? OR MAKE IT STRAIGHT WEST COAST LOWRIDER STYLE? THERES SO MANY THINGS U CAN DO SO ITS REALLY UP TO WHAT STYLE U WANNA ROLL WITH.. IF THERES ANYTHING I CAN HELP U WITH JUST PM ME AND WE CAN TAKE IT FROM THERE. PEACE! 
BIG CLOWNY, TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES AKA "TRUCHA" :guns:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Congrats on the BIG WINS in Las Vegas Clowny. Representing the big "T" to the FULLEST every where he goes with the baddest Chicano Style Vicla around "Con Mucho Respecto Carnal". </span>* uffin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*CARRILLO'S CHINGON VICLA & MY TROKITA REPRESENTING THE BIG BAD A$$ TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES. JUST KEEP THEM HDs COMING MY BROTHERS.
* uffin:


----------



## Screenz (Feb 4, 2008)

If you do them right they can be done for cheap a decent street bike atleast I bought this bike for 4grand sold all the bullshit parts on ebay for top dollar "Harley parts" and bought the wheel bars and pipes did the rest at home and here it is a $3900 street cruiser  made a few long trips I have since put a removable sissy bar on it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Oct 20 2010, 05:05 AM~18858655
> *If you do them right they can be done for cheap a decent street bike atleast I bought this bike for 4grand sold all the bullshit parts on ebay for top dollar "Harley parts" and bought the wheel bars and pipes did the rest at home and here it is a $3900 street cruiser    made a few long trips I have since put a removable sissy bar on it
> 
> 
> ...


not bad


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 56 chevy_@Oct 15 2010, 03:24 AM~18817426
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You already know how to do more than JR on this site :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Screenz_@Oct 20 2010, 04:05 AM~18858655
> *If you do them right they can be done for cheap a decent street bike atleast I bought this bike for 4grand sold all the bullshit parts on ebay for top dollar "Harley parts" and bought the wheel bars and pipes did the rest at home and here it is a $3900 street cruiser    made a few long trips I have since put a removable sissy bar on it
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BROTHER THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT. AS LONG AS UR HAPPY THATS ALL THAT SHOULD MATTER... NICE PICTURE...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 14 2010, 08:47 AM~18808673
> *WHATS UP ANTHONY :wave: THANK U HOMIE.. YEAH, I CRUISED FOR A MINUTE  BUT THE PIGS WERE HOT GEE... ONE FOLLOWED ME DOWN THE STRIP FOR A COUPLE OF LIGHTS SO I JUST SMASHED BACK TO MY HOTEL... LAST THING I NEED IS TO GET MY FUCKEN BIKE TAKEN AWAY IN VEGAS... I DIDNT KNOW THEY HAD SPECIAL AWARDS EITHER, BUT FUCK IT SHOT IT! :biggrin: DID U PLACE FOO? I SENT MY LADY TO THE TROPHY CEREMONY WHILE I CLEANED UP MY DISPLAY... LIKE WISE, U EVER NEED HELP WITH ANYTHING GIVE ME A HALLER HOMIE I GOT U... NICE MEETING UR FAMILIA TAMBIEN... ILL PM U MY # TAKE CARE AND KEEP IN TOUCH....  ~PURO CALIFAS~
> *


Yea it was cool we went Crusing for a minet to then shot to the House :biggrin: 
I took Second I seen your wife up there I told her to tell you Congrats she said you were taking down the display. 
Same here Hommie if you need anything just hit me up I will Pm you my number too :biggrin: 
Let me know when your coming up to shows up here Hommie so we can kick it
I will see you in San Bernidino Show next year :biggrin: If God is willing!
It was Cool metting you to Hommie Thanks for treating us like Family when you come up we will treat you the same way your Family now Hommie! You need anything just call :biggrin:


----------



## 56 chevy (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 20 2010, 04:59 AM~18858751
> *You already know how to do more than JR on this site :biggrin:
> *


LOL, ya but not much more, im sure.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Oct 20 2010, 08:33 PM~18866064
> *Yea it was cool we went Crusing for a minet to then shot to the House  :biggrin:
> I took Second I seen your wife up there I told her to tell you Congrats she said you were taking down the display.
> Same here Hommie if you need anything just hit me up I will Pm you my number too  :biggrin:
> ...


WHAT UP ANTHONY :wave: HOPE ALL IS WELL AT THE HOME FRONT... YEAH MAN, SAN BERNARDINO WILL BE HERE BEFORE U KNOW IT, JUST LIKE VEGAS WAS :biggrin: NO NEED TO THANK ME HOMIE, ITS ALL ABOUT RESPECT... WHEN EVER U ROLL DOWN THIS WAY JUST GIVE ME A CALL WE'LL BBQ AND SIP ON SOME COLD ONES... KEEP N CONTACT MAN, IM RIGHT HERE JUST HALLA! ORALE, HAVE A GOOD NIGHT MY BROWN BROTHER KEEP UR HEAD UP AND RIDE SAFELT TILL THEN PEACE!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

THIS SHIT IS RIDICULOUS RIGHT HERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## EightTrack (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 11 2010, 08:12 PM~18786681
> *BIG CLOWNY TECHNIQUES  C.C. LOS ANGELES COUNTY
> 1ST PLACE IN HARLEYS AND BEST MURALS....
> 
> ...


New to Layitlow. Just wanna say you got one of, if not the BEST, Vicla out there homie. 
Big props and congrats on the win in Vegas! :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EightTrack_@Oct 28 2010, 12:45 AM~18928837
> *New to Layitlow.  Just wanna say you got one of, if not the BEST, Vicla out there homie.
> Big props and congrats on the win in Vegas! :thumbsup:
> *


THANK U HOMIE, THANK U....


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 19 2010, 10:59 PM~18857933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EightTrack_@Oct 28 2010, 12:45 AM~18928837
> *New to Layitlow.  Just wanna say you got one of, if not the BEST, Vicla out there homie.
> Big props and congrats on the win in Vegas! :thumbsup:
> *



AHHH ITS ALRIGHT LOOKING! :tongue: HAHAH WUSSUP CLOWNEY !!FUCKEN EY HE GOT ONE OF THE BADDEST VICLAS OUT RIGHT NOW DOGG.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

WUT UP CLOWNEY! WAS TALKING TO GEORGE TODAY, HE GAVE ME SOME APP'S FOR THE STREET LOW SHOW...SAVE ME 2 SPOTS WHERE EVER YOU POST UP LOCO SO MY CARNAL AND ME CAN PARK OUR VICLAS. LET ME KNOW.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Oct 28 2010, 10:08 PM~18937087
> *WUT UP CLOWNEY! WAS TALKING TO GEORGE TODAY, HE GAVE ME SOME APP'S FOR THE STREET LOW SHOW...SAVE ME 2 SPOTS WHERE EVER YOU POST UP LOCO SO MY CARNAL AND ME CAN PARK OUR VICLAS. LET ME KNOW.
> *


WHAT UO FOO! :biggrin: DONT EVEN TRIP HOMIE... UR MORE THEN WELCOME TO ROLL WITH US PERRO... ITS GONNA BE PACKED SO UR BETTER JUST ROLLIN UP WITH US QUE-NO? BUT MOST DEFINATELY SAVE U 2 SPOTS...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Oct 28 2010, 11:10 AM~18931248
> *ALWAYS CLEAN AS FUCK...
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE? THANK U... LIKE WISE..... :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Oct 1 2010, 09:40 PM~18715764
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: They need a 21" front rim :biggrin: looking good Hommie you got to start somewhere this is how I started! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1+Sep 28 2010, 10:51 PM~18689190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Sep 20 2010, 08:13 PM~18616433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Oct 19 2010, 11:09 PM~18857986
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wow nice Bike, whats that for a Ape.?


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Oct 19 2010, 03:09 PM~18853150
> *
> 
> 
> ...




everything about this bike is so wrong! :uh:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

STYLISTICS TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Nov 4 2010, 01:55 PM~18985684
> *everything about this bike is so wrong!  :uh:
> *











:rimshot:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

PICTURES FROM SATURDAYS GLENDALE HARLEY DAVIDSON RUN. SONS OF ANARCHY SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS... ME AND ALL THE BROTHERS STRAIGHT CHILLIN..... :guns:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

From Olvera Street, Los Angeles to Chicano Park, San Diego








LA RAZA RUN 2010

Saturday, November 13, 2010

12 p.m. – 6 p.m.

THE BIKES WILL ROLL INTO CHICANO PARK AT APPROXIMATELY 1:00 P.M. Danzantes will greet them with prayer and dance.
Music! - arte! – Dance music! - Raffles! – bring your ride to show! (on street parking only) – vendors
Old friends – new friends from all over Califas- and you y tu familia!
And the baddest bikes ever seen in San Diego


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 8 2010, 09:11 PM~19021117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 8 2010, 09:11 PM~19021117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 8 2010, 09:11 PM~19021117
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gangster hommie :guns:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Nov 4 2010, 02:55 PM~18985684
> *everything about this bike is so wrong!  :uh:
> *


whats wrong with it?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

uncle's toys


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz+Nov 8 2010, 09:26 PM~19021249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS HOMIES....  U GUYS LOOKIN GOOD TOO..... REPPIN FOR ALL MY CALI RIDERS....


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's the the T-Shirt designed by Tribal Gear for this coming Saturdays RAZA RUN from Los Angeles to San Diego..... 
Check it Out!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 12 2010, 12:54 AM~19049385
> *Here's the the T-Shirt designed by Tribal Gear for this coming Saturdays RAZA RUN from Los Angeles to San Diego.....
> Check it Out!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 12 2010, 12:54 AM~19049385
> *Here's the the T-Shirt designed by Tribal Gear for this coming Saturdays RAZA RUN from Los Angeles to San Diego.....
> Check it Out!
> 
> ...



they selling online? or just at the event...gracias...big jae


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Nov 12 2010, 03:04 PM~19053393
> *they selling online? or just at the event...gracias...big jae
> *


Just at the event I believe, but I'll let u know if I find out they can be bought online.


----------



## blvddav (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blvddav_@Nov 13 2010, 11:27 PM~19062979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 8 2010, 09:11 PM~19021117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT! for TRUCHA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

2010 LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 19 2010, 09:22 PM~19114844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 19 2010, 06:13 PM~18855430
> *I AGREE WITH U...  IVE BROKEN MY BIKE DOWN 3 TIMES ALREADY SINCE I BOUGHT IT,  IT CAN BE A HEADACHE...  KEEP IT SIMPLE IF U DONT WANNA SPEND MONEY, IF U WANNA ROLL LIKE THIS U BETTER HAVE SOME DEEP POCKETS... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


simply badass


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Nov 21 2010, 10:21 PM~19129271
> *simply badass
> *


HEY WHAT UP HOMIE... :wave: GRACIAS....


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 22 2010, 08:12 AM~19131349
> *HEY WHAT UP HOMIE... :wave: GRACIAS....
> *


WHATS UP TRUCHA BIKE LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

GRACIAS BIG LOUU, HOLDIING IT DOWN FOR ALL MY 
HARLEY RIDERS...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHO SYAS HINAS DONT FART... :roflmao:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 22 2010, 09:20 PM~19138029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 19 2010, 08:22 PM~19114844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

Jynx Maze .... the finest hyna in the universe....


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

any pics of super co bikes? trevlen gets down!


----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## CARSllcLV (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.50_@Nov 25 2010, 06:49 PM~19165163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice slim look!


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

Seeing all these softails makes me want to put a 21" wheel on the front of my Heritage Softail. These style harleys are awesome!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 22 2010, 07:12 AM~19131349
> *HEY WHAT UP HOMIE... :wave: GRACIAS....
> *


chillin homie just enjoying my bike :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sneek Peak from my Photo shoot with Urban Bagger & American Bagger Magazine a Few weeks ago "FAMILY FIRST"


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Nov 28 2010, 07:47 PM~19185586
> *Sneek Peak from my Photo shoot with Urban Bagger & American Bagger Magazine a Few weeks ago  "FAMILY FIRST"
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Nov 28 2010, 07:47 PM~19185586
> *Sneek Peak from my Photo shoot with Urban Bagger & American Bagger Magazine a Few weeks ago  "FAMILY FIRST"
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN GINA!!!!! LOOKIN GOOD ANTHONY.... CONGRATS CARNAL....


----------



## inkpusher504 (Jun 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 8 2010, 09:11 PM~19021117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Nov 28 2010, 06:47 PM~19185586
> *Sneek Peak from my Photo shoot with Urban Bagger & American Bagger Magazine a Few weeks ago  "FAMILY FIRST"
> 
> 
> ...


   :nicoderm: FAMILY FIRST WAY TO REPRESENT ANTHONY


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Nov 28 2010, 11:07 PM~19187490
> *DAMN GINA!!!!! LOOKIN GOOD ANTHONY.... CONGRATS CARNAL....
> *


Thanks Hommie How have You Been?


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Nov 29 2010, 01:08 AM~19188041
> *    :nicoderm: FAMILY FIRST WAY TO REPRESENT ANTHONY
> *


Thanks Rich We one Big Family Hommie! :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75_@Nov 28 2010, 08:49 PM~19186165
> *Very Nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Hommie


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Nov 27 2010, 06:44 PM~19177809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Nov 30 2010, 03:04 AM~19198563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOT ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillacjacc_@Dec 2 2010, 05:01 PM~19221827
> *GOT ANY MORE PICS OF THIS ONE!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)

NYCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 2 2010, 10:06 PM~19224568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1+Dec 12 2010, 08:10 PM~19310860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK U HOMIE, IM TRYING...


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Nov 27 2010, 06:44 PM~19177809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 14 2010, 07:59 AM~19322660
> *WHAT UP ANT DOGG...  :biggrin:
> *


Just Chilln Hommie Trying to stay warm up here :biggrin: ITS COLD ASS FUCK UP HERE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: And you Hommie what you been up too? When you coming up? I will let you know when our Barbaque is see if you can make it up here  
HAPPY HOLIDAYS HOMMIE Dont Drink To Much :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Dec 14 2010, 07:41 PM~19327980
> *Just Chilln Hommie Trying to stay warm up here :biggrin:  ITS COLD ASS FUCK UP HERE :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: And you Hommie what you been up too? When you coming up? I will let you know when our Barbaque is see if you can make it up here
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS HOMMIE Dont Drink To Much :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN :biggrin: KEEP ME INFORMED IF TIME ALLOWS ILL ROLL...
ON MY WAY TO WORK ILL PM U MY # TONIGHT... BE COOO HOPE THE FAMILIA IS IN GOOD SPIRITS AND IF I DONT HAPPEN TO HEAR FROM U SOON I WANNA WISH U AND UR LOVE ONES A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEARS BROTHER.. RIDE SAFE ALWAYS........


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

HEY FORGOT TO MENTION, ITS COLD AS FUCK HERE LOS ANGELES TOO...
TOOK THIS PICTURE JUST FOR U... :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't have much to look at around here- so I'm looking for some feedback from the boys that know!

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o166/owen3055/IMG_2738.jpg[/img]]05 Road King


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by owen3055_@Dec 16 2010, 10:48 AM~19343066
> *I don't have much to look at around here- so I'm looking for some feedback from the boys that know!
> 
> http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o166/owen3055/IMG_2738.jpg[/img]]05 Road King
> *


looks nice bro, nice paint too.. is that a 23" in the front?


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by owen3055_@Dec 16 2010, 10:54 AM~19343119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shoot bro, diamond cut your motor, put a chrome inner primary, some 18" CHROME CAROLINI APE HANGERS AND YOU'LL BE KILLIN'EM... WHERE U LOCATED AT? NEED ANY HELP OR ANY QUESTIONS JUST PM ME BROTHER.. NICE BIKE... :thumbsup:


----------



## stacks (Dec 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Nov 27 2010, 08:44 PM~19177809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 any more on this one?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

just got this today...i want some 16 in apes and music first then rims 


got it like this


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the good word, Bro. Thats a 26" on the front with 18 degrees of rake added (9 frame, 9 trees). The apes look sweet- I know, but so many boys have gone to them down here I was trying to step a little different. I got an inner primary coming too. Im in South Alabama so it is hard to make anything happen around here!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by owen3055_@Dec 16 2010, 10:48 AM~19343066
> *I don't have much to look at around here- so I'm looking for some feedback from the boys that know!
> 
> http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o166/owen3055/IMG_2738.jpg[/img]]05 Road King
> *



Love that front rim! What is the biggest wheel you can put in the front of a Deluxe? Just asking?


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

I've seen 23's with no cutting. Hog Halters makes offset triple trees. My frame got tweeked 9 degrees to fit the 26. It rides like a stocker!


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by owen3055_@Dec 16 2010, 10:48 AM~19343066
> *I don't have much to look at around here- so I'm looking for some feedback from the boys that know!
> 
> http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o166/owen3055/IMG_2738.jpg[/img]]05 Road King
> *


Very Nice Bike Bro....


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Oct 12 2006, 08:18 PM~6358873
> *My American Ironhorse Legend "More Awesome"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 15 2010, 07:40 AM~19331764
> *HEY FORGOT TO MENTION, ITS COLD AS FUCK HERE LOS ANGELES TOO...
> TOOK THIS PICTURE  JUST FOR U... :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
You should of sent me a pic of you riding in that weather LMAO! :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by owen3055_@Dec 16 2010, 10:54 AM~19343119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a Tight Ass Bike Hommie I like the way you guys customized the Front End :thumbsup: The Pant is really Nice Too!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Dec 18 2010, 07:45 PM~19363847
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You should of sent me a pic of you riding in that weather LMAO!  :biggrin:
> *


THOUGHT I WAS PLAYING PERRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 19 2010, 11:36 PM~19372658
> *THOUGHT I WAS PLAYING PERRO!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOUR A FOOL FOR THAT ONE HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 18 2006, 11:52 PM~6398834
> *REAL BIKERS
> 
> 
> ...



XXXXX1000000000!! REAL FUCKING BIKERS


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Dec 20 2010, 11:16 PM~19381682
> *XXXXX1000000000!! REAL FUCKING BIKERS
> *


WITH ALL DO RESPECT TO THE REAL VICLEROS, TIMES HAS CHANGED BROTHER.
WHERE U BEEN AT... DONT BE UP ON THIS TREAD TAKING CHEAP SHOTS AT US.. 
WHATS THE MATTER WITH THE PICUTRE BELOW? ALL I SEE IS UNITY, DEDICATION AND SOLIDARITY BROTHERHOOD RIGHT HERE.. IF U WANNA SEE ANYTHING DIFEERANT U NEED TO LOG TO EASY RIDER OR SOME OTHER SHIT.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Dec 20 2010, 10:16 PM~19381682
> *XXXXX1000000000!! REAL FUCKING BIKERS
> *


I always hate this "real biker" attitude, what does that mean? I have been riding the streets of the Bay Area, So Cal and now Nevada for over 25years and a certain "look" does not make a real biker. 

Bikers and their bikes come in all mixes. Being a biker is about the passion and respect you have as an individual for these machines and how you treat your fellow riders. 

I think there is a misconception that if you are not dirty, ride something that leaks oil, sleep on the ground when you go on a run then you are not a real biker.

We have enough hate going on outside of the biker community that we do not need seperation within the community!

Stay up and stay safe everyone, these are all beautiful machines


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Dec 21 2010, 09:48 AM~19384128
> *I always hate this "real biker" attitude, what does that mean? I have been riding the streets of the Bay Area, So Cal and now Nevada for over 25years and a certain "look" does not make a real biker.
> 
> Bikers and their bikes come in all mixes. Being a biker is about the passion and respect you have as an individual for these machines and how you treat your fellow riders.
> ...


thank u brother, well said... :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Fuck all that :uh: Every fake ass new jack wanna be a "Real Biker" these days. In my opinion the ones out their that are really doin it seperate themselves from that stereotype. If you think the shit is fake well motherfucker come and see. No disrespect intended to those in the picture, Refering to nowdays


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Dec 21 2010, 12:16 AM~19381682
> *XXXXX1000000000!! REAL FUCKING BIKERS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:scrutinize:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Dec 21 2010, 06:29 PM~19387991
> *Fuck all that :uh: Every fake ass new jack wanna be a "Real Biker" these days. In my opinion the ones out their that are really doin it seperate themselves from that stereotype. If you think the shit is fake well motherfucker come and see. No disrespect intended to those in the picture, Refering to nowdays
> *


THATS RIGHT BROTHER...


----------



## thepartsman (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 21 2010, 07:21 AM~19383586
> *WITH ALL DO RESPECT TO THE REAL VICLEROS, TIMES HAS CHANGED BROTHER.
> WHERE U BEEN AT... DONT BE UP ON THIS TREAD TAKING CHEAP SHOTS AT US..
> WHATS THE MATTER WITH THE PICUTRE BELOW?  ALL I SEE IS UNITY, DEDICATION AND SOLIDARITY BROTHERHOOD RIGHT HERE.. IF U WANNA SEE ANYTHING DIFEERANT U NEED TO LOG TO EASY RIDER OR SOME OTHER SHIT.
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats what it's all about


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*From Japan and it's on juice!*


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 24 2010, 01:06 AM~19409012
> *From Japan and it's on juice!
> 
> 
> ...


     WOW


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here are my last two bikes (sold the green one first and the red one just this week) and pics of the 2006 Deluxe that I just picked up. The Deluxe needs a LOT of work so I will post pics when I get her done... the owner obviously had a Jesus/In Memory of theme going on that just wasnted going to work for me


----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)

this is my bike . swvcito...... enjoy.......... :biggrin:


----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@Dec 24 2010, 10:26 PM~19415512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Nice pics Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

WELL WHEN I POSTED "REAL BIKERS" I WASNT COMMENTING ON THE WAY THEY DRESSED (CUZ I DRESS JUST LIKE YOU VATOS IN THE PIC TRUCHA) OR THE STYLE OF BIKES. THOSE PICTURES TO ME SHOWED MEN LIVING A "BIKER" LIFE!!! THERE LOOKED LIKE THERE IS NO SEPPERATION BETWEEN THEM AND THIER PASSION WHICH IS THIER BIKES. SO IF YOU GUYS TOOK IT THE WRONG WAY, DISPENSA.

AS A WHOLE WE ALL KNOW WHAT WE MEEN BY REAL BIKERS....ITS SOMEONE THAT RIDES THERE SHIT WORKS ON THIER SHIT OR AT LEAST TRYS TOO. NOT A DUDE THAT PUTS ON CHAPS AND A VEST TO SIP BEERS AT THE NEW TRENDY BAR FOR A FRIDAY NIGHT. NOW IF YOU DONT VIEW IT LIKE THAT, FUCK IT WE DONT AGREE.

AND IF YOU RIDE A BIG ASS TIRE IN THE BACK OCC STRETCH BIKE YOUR A LAME..LIKE I SAID...FUCK IT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 18 2006, 10:52 PM~6398834
> *REAL BIKERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAAAAAAAAAAAM!! NOW DATS OLD SKOOOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Dec 29 2010, 06:27 PM~19452453
> *WELL WHEN I POSTED "REAL BIKERS" I WASNT COMMENTING ON THE WAY THEY DRESSED (CUZ I DRESS JUST LIKE YOU VATOS IN THE PIC TRUCHA) OR THE STYLE OF BIKES. THOSE PICTURES TO ME SHOWED MEN LIVING A "BIKER" LIFE!!! THERE LOOKED LIKE THERE IS NO SEPPERATION BETWEEN THEM AND THIER PASSION WHICH IS THIER BIKES. SO IF YOU GUYS TOOK IT THE WRONG WAY, DISPENSA.
> 
> AS A WHOLE WE ALL KNOW WHAT WE MEEN BY REAL BIKERS....ITS SOMEONE THAT RIDES THERE SHIT WORKS ON THIER SHIT OR AT LEAST TRYS TOO. NOT A DUDE THAT PUTS ON CHAPS AND A VEST TO SIP BEERS AT THE NEW TRENDY BAR FOR A FRIDAY NIGHT. NOW IF YOU DONT VIEW IT LIKE THAT,  FUCK IT WE DONT AGREE.
> ...


ITS ALL GOOD CARNAL, NO WORRIES OVER HERE, RIDE SAFELY..


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Dec 29 2010, 08:30 PM~19453288
> *:0 DAAAAAAAAAAAM!! NOW DATS OLD SKOOOL!! :biggrin:
> *


UR A FOO ESE... :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53+Dec 24 2010, 11:20 PM~19415498-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: And thats what it is.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

I WANNA WISH ALL MY HARLEY RIDERS A HAPPY NEW YEARS "2011" RIDE SAFE AND STAY BLESSED...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 29 2010, 11:41 PM~19454593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Happy New Years to you and yours....


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 29 2010, 08:40 PM~19453397
> *ITS ALL GOOD CARNAL, NO WORRIES OVER HERE, RIDE SAFELY..
> *



ORALE.


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

My New Years resolution: Put some chrome, and some miles on this thang! 
A wish for safe and guarded travels for all my Brothers!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 24 2010, 01:06 AM~19409012
> *From Japan and it's on juice!
> 
> 
> ...


*any better pics of the setup?*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Dec 29 2010, 07:41 PM~19453409
> *UR A FOO ESE...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LOL!! WASSUP CLOWNY, SEE U AT 'MAJESTICS' QUE NO!! :cheesy:


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is some of my Home boys Vicla...


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by owen3055_@Dec 30 2010, 12:35 PM~19459087
> *My New Years resolution:  Put some chrome, and some miles on this thang!
> A wish for safe and guarded travels for all my Brothers!
> 
> ...


Feeling this pic...


----------



## ironroughneck64 (Nov 3, 2007)

MY VICLA


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

the homie Coles bike


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>My Carnal's Vicla. Only 2 things belong in the air<span style=\'colorrange\'> "High Heels and Handel Bars". Ride on my Brothers in 2011 "Rubber Side Down".</span></span>* :nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 01:19 PM~19482136
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>My Carnal's Vicla.  Only 2 things belong in the air<span style=\'colorrange\'> "High Heels and Handel Bars".  Ride on my Brothers in 2011 "Rubber Side Down".</span></span> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## donk4life (Jan 1, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 2 2011, 01:04 PM~19481989
> *the homie Coles bike
> 
> 
> ...


That's the sickest bike ever. Those bars look badass angled like that, wonder how it is to ride like that


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 24 2010, 01:06 AM~19409012
> *From Japan and it's on juice!
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by donk4life_@Jan 2 2011, 09:31 PM~19485842
> *That's the sickest bike ever. Those bars look badass angled like that, wonder how it is to ride like that
> *



I had to turn mine up to keep them from hitting the tank. Does he ride this thing? I like them turned down low too.. looks sweeeet


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 01:19 PM~19482136
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>My Carnal's Vicla.  Only 2 things belong in the air<span style=\'colorrange\'> "High Heels and Handel Bars".  Ride on my Brothers in 2011 "Rubber Side Down".</span></span> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cwplanet_@Dec 30 2010, 01:46 PM~19459531
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DIG THAT!!!! looks like a helluva sidecar, I would roll that!! I bet the Freeway ride would be fun


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 2 2011, 10:15 PM~19487145
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

Heres Mine 2005 Deluxe


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

POPS N HIS ROADKING


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Jan 3 2011, 08:13 PM~19494766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:0


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

AFTER POPS IS CHAPTER FUNDRAISER


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

could be another FAMILY FIRST BIKE MEMBER


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

SOME PICTURES AFTER A SOLO ANGELES M.C TOY RUN IN TIJUANA I THINK LIKE 2 YEARS AGO....
















































HEADING OUT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>With much "Respect for the Black & White Nation."</span>*


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 4 2011, 12:04 AM~19497488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KABRON_@Jan 3 2011, 11:58 PM~19497442
> *SOME PICTURES AFTER A SOLO ANGELES M.C TOY RUN IN TIJUANA I THINK LIKE 2 YEARS AGO....
> 
> 
> ...


THE BROTHERS DOING WHAT THEY BEST.. "REPRESENTING... SEE U BROTHERS ON SATURDAY AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER "EAST RIDER BIKE SHOW"
HAUHHHHH.........


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

1996 Harley Police bike, almost done...


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)




----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

here is is when I first got it, siren and all


----------



## KABRON (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 4 2011, 11:21 PM~19507536
> *THE BROTHERS DOING WHAT THEY BEST.. "REPRESENTING... SEE U BROTHERS ON SATURDAY AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER "EAST RIDER BIKE SHOW"
> HAUHHHHH.........
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 14ROMEO_@Jan 5 2011, 12:28 AM~19508011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

EASY RIDER SHOW GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY, JANUARY 8,2011 AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER! HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 12:19 PM~19482136
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>My Carnal's Vicla.  Only 2 things belong in the air<span style=\'colorrange\'> "High Heels and Handel Bars".  Ride on my Brothers in 2011 "Rubber Side Down".</span></span> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by swvcito53_@Dec 24 2010, 09:26 PM~19415512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 6 2011, 12:16 AM~19518292
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like that black and red....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 24 2010, 02:06 AM~19409012
> *From Japan and it's on juice!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SSIKKKKKK!!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 6 2011, 01:16 AM~19518292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  bad-ass


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 6 2011, 12:16 AM~19518292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS HOG!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 6 2011, 12:16 AM~19518292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 5 2011, 11:52 PM~19518110
> *EASY RIDER SHOW GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY, JANUARY 8,2011 AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER! HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!
> 
> 
> ...


Clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 3 2011, 11:04 PM~19497488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 2 2011, 12:19 PM~19482136
> *'''WOW'''' LOL!! :naughty:*


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Damn nice ass bikes in here.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 14ROMEO_@Jan 5 2011, 09:37 AM~19508062
> *here is is when I first got it, siren and all
> 
> 
> ...



Cool bike 14ROMEO....I have bought a FLHPI too.





































What are your plans with it??

Erik


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZED_OUT_909_@Dec 30 2010, 10:26 PM~19459414
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me where I can find these bars??
Do you have a website for me too??

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Jan 7 2011, 02:11 PM~19532776
> *Please tell me where I can find these bars??
> Do you have a website for me too??
> 
> ...


Most any shop can order these, here is the link to the "Bible" which is from Drag Specialties and refered to as the Fat Book  

Just search handlebars and you will see most any bar on the market...


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 14 2009, 08:18 AM~15661483
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a 16 or 18 inch apehanger??


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Jan 8 2011, 12:47 AM~19533125
> *Most any shop can order these, here is the link to the "Bible" which is from Drag Specialties and refered to as the Fat Book
> 
> Just search handlebars and you will see most any bar on the market...
> *


Are there also ''books'' for tires, rims and other stuff??

Tx for the Fat Book MAG8888


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

they have chrome Bag latch covers if you want to keep the police bags and cover that blacc knob with a chrome one and on the side where the latches go they have a chrome filler for that too,


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

you can checc out HDWHEELS.com they custom do spokes and that is not harley davidson its just hd wheels you can checc out ride wright wheels or sinister does a lot too online


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Jan 7 2011, 02:56 PM~19533206
> *Are there also ''books'' for tires, rims and other stuff??
> 
> Tx for the Fat Book MAG8888
> *


You can get all that through the Fat Book. 

I run Sinister wheels on all my bikes, here is the link to their wheels (I run the Big Daddy wheels). They custom make each wheel so you can get any color you like.  

http://www.sinisterwheel.com/


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

you can also google Handle Bar Lee he does alot of Custom Bars he is out of LA.


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Jan 7 2011, 03:07 PM~19532722
> *Cool bike 14ROMEO....I have bought a FLHPI too.
> 
> 
> ...



Its almost done. it is the silver bike in the pictures I posted


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Getting ready to bounce to the Easy Riders show at the Covention Center. I will see some of you there. :thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

FELLAS...I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT FROM "CLOWNEY" TO POST ON HIS BEHALF SOME BAD NEWS ABOUT HIM AND HIS BIKE "TRUCHA"...CLOWNEY WRECKED HIS BIKE A FEW HOURS AGO. HE IS A BIT BANGED UP, NO BROKEN BONES BUT HE DID SUFFER ROAD RASH AND BRUISING. HE FELL VICTIM TO A CARELESS BITCH THAT PULLED A LAST MINUTE LEFT TURN IN FRONT OF HIM AND TO TOP IT OFF THIS HEARTLESS BITCH FLED THE SCENE!!!!! I HAVE NOT SEEN CLOWNEY YET BUT LIKE YOU COULD IMAGINE HIS SPIRITS ARE NOT GOOD SO GIVE HIM SOME SUPPORT! HE IS A HEAVY HITTER RIGHT NOW IN THE CHICANO HARLEY SCENE IN SOUTHER CALI. IT SOUNDS LIKE THE BIKE IS TOTALLED BUT LIKE I TOLD HIM JUST A BIT AGO..."IM GLAD YOUR AT HOME RIGHT CLOWNEY, THE BIKE CAN BE REPLACED, YOU WALKED AWAY BRO AND THATS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING" I STILL CANT BELIEVE WE ALL HAD A GOOD ASS TIME AT EASY RIDER YESTERDAY AND HOW THINGS CHANGE FROM ONE DAY TO THE NEXT.WE MOBBED THE 10 FREEWAY LAST NIGHT LIKE A PACK OF CHROMED OUT WOLVES!!! STAY UP CLOWNEY I KNOW YOU WILL BE ALRIGHT PARTNER.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 01:35 AM~19553957
> *FELLAS...I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT FROM "CLOWNEY" TO POST ON HIS BEHALF SOME BAD NEWS ABOUT HIM AND HIS BIKE "TRUCHA"...CLOWNEY WRECKED HIS BIKE A FEW HOURS AGO. HE IS A BIT BANGED UP, NO BROKEN BONES BUT HE DID SUFFER ROAD RASH AND BRUISING. HE FELL VICTIM TO A CARELESS BITCH THAT PULLED A LAST MINUTE LEFT TURN IN FRONT OF HIM AND TO TOP IT OFF THIS HEARTLESS BITCH FLED THE SCENE!!!!! I HAVE NOT SEEN CLOWNEY YET BUT LIKE YOU COULD IMAGINE HIS SPIRITS ARE NOT GOOD SO GIVE HIM SOME SUPPORT! HE IS A HEAVY HITTER RIGHT NOW IN THE CHICANO HARLEY SCENE IN SOUTHER CALI. IT SOUNDS LIKE THE BIKE IS TOTALLED BUT LIKE I TOLD HIM JUST A BIT AGO..."IM GLAD YOUR AT HOME RIGHT CLOWNEY, THE BIKE CAN BE REPLACED, YOU WALKED AWAY BRO AND THATS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING" I STILL CANT BELIEVE WE ALL HAD A GOOD ASS TIME AT EASY RIDER YESTERDAY AND HOW THINGS CHANGE FROM ONE DAY TO THE NEXT.WE MOBBED THE 10 FREEWAY LAST NIGHT LIKE A PACK OF CHROMED OUT WOLVES!!! STAY UP CLOWNEY I KNOW YOU WILL BE ALRIGHT PARTNER.
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'color:blue\'>It's sad news but like you said "Thank God Clowny's going to be alright and that's what matters most." The female driver that hit our Carnal Clowny will get her's because karma's a SOB. </span>


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 03:35 AM~19553957
> *FELLAS...I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT FROM "CLOWNEY" TO POST ON HIS BEHALF SOME BAD NEWS ABOUT HIM AND HIS BIKE "TRUCHA"...CLOWNEY WRECKED HIS BIKE A FEW HOURS AGO. HE IS A BIT BANGED UP, NO BROKEN BONES BUT HE DID SUFFER ROAD RASH AND BRUISING. HE FELL VICTIM TO A CARELESS BITCH THAT PULLED A LAST MINUTE LEFT TURN IN FRONT OF HIM AND TO TOP IT OFF THIS HEARTLESS BITCH FLED THE SCENE!!!!! I HAVE NOT SEEN CLOWNEY YET BUT LIKE YOU COULD IMAGINE HIS SPIRITS ARE NOT GOOD SO GIVE HIM SOME SUPPORT! HE IS A HEAVY HITTER RIGHT NOW IN THE CHICANO HARLEY SCENE IN SOUTHER CALI. IT SOUNDS LIKE THE BIKE IS TOTALLED BUT LIKE I TOLD HIM JUST A BIT AGO..."IM GLAD YOUR AT HOME RIGHT CLOWNEY, THE BIKE CAN BE REPLACED, YOU WALKED AWAY BRO AND THATS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING" I STILL CANT BELIEVE WE ALL HAD A GOOD ASS TIME AT EASY RIDER YESTERDAY AND HOW THINGS CHANGE FROM ONE DAY TO THE NEXT.WE MOBBED THE 10 FREEWAY LAST NIGHT LIKE A PACK OF CHROMED OUT WOLVES!!! STAY UP CLOWNEY I KNOW YOU WILL BE ALRIGHT PARTNER.
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 10 2011, 03:59 AM~19553994
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>It's sad news but like you said "Thank God Clowny's going to be alright and that's what matters most."  The female driver that hit our Carnal Clowny will get her's because karma's a SOB.  </span>
> 
> 
> ...


glad he is OK. same type of situation happened to my dad 15 years ago, but the person actually stopped.

you fuck up a mans Harley, YOU'VE DONE FUCKED UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

HERES THE AFTERMATH OF MY BABY.. "TRUCHA" IT CAN HAPPEN TO 
ANYBODY.. I COULD BARLEY WALK BUT IM GOOD.. RIDE SAFELY TO
ALL MY HARLEY RIDERS.....


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

THANK U BROTHERS FOR UR SUPPORT. HIGHLY APPRECIATED.... :happysad:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Like I said on the Techniques thread, I'm sorry about the loss of Trucha but I'm relieved to know that you are still with us Clowney. You got my #, call me if you need anything. Jae


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

THANK U JAE, IT REALLY MEANS ALOT BROTHER.. THANK U AND EVERYONE ELSE FOR THE SUPPORT....


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

MISS MY BABY...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 10 2011, 07:56 AM~19554910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about this bro, glad you made it out without any serious injuries though!

I know you will be back on the road representing stronger than ever, stay up brother


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Jan 10 2011, 10:10 AM~19555444
> *So sorry to hear about this bro, glad you made it out without any serious injuries though!
> 
> I know you will be back on the road representing stronger than ever, stay up brother
> *


THANK U BROTHER, THANK U... REALLY MEANS ALOT.... :happysad:


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

That sucks man.but you walked away thats the main thing.i had an uncle die from the same kind of accident afew years ago.BITCH not looking were shes going an turn left.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 10 2011, 08:25 AM~19554768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats messed up but glad you are ok USO,you had one of the baddest bikes out but you have walked away and what don't kill you will only make you stronger.I'm sure you will build an even better HD.Good lucc and stay up.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559+Jan 10 2011, 10:14 AM~19555491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK U BROTHERS, YA I KNOW IT COULD OF BEEN ALOT WORSE, THE MAN FROM UP ABOVE WAS DEFINATELY WATCHING OVER ME... I AINT EVEN TRIPPING THE BIKE, BUT ITS AN UPSET... THANK GUYS FOR UR SUPPORT...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

damn clowney thats fucked up...glad ur ok homie and we will see what u do next im sure itll be amazing...see u next time im in cali as usual


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Glad you're ok.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry hear about the wreck n the loss of your bike but we glad to hear you're ok homie.if we can help you Clowny just hit us up


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 10 2011, 09:25 AM~19554768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're ok,was lucky enough to see this bike in person a couple times,THE baddest bike I ever laid eyes on,these pix are saddening. :angry:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 02:35 AM~19553957
> *FELLAS...I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT FROM "CLOWNEY" TO POST ON HIS BEHALF SOME BAD NEWS ABOUT HIM AND HIS BIKE "TRUCHA"...CLOWNEY WRECKED HIS BIKE A FEW HOURS AGO. HE IS A BIT BANGED UP, NO BROKEN BONES BUT HE DID SUFFER ROAD RASH AND BRUISING. HE FELL VICTIM TO A CARELESS BITCH THAT PULLED A LAST MINUTE LEFT TURN IN FRONT OF HIM AND TO TOP IT OFF THIS HEARTLESS BITCH FLED THE SCENE!!!!! I HAVE NOT SEEN CLOWNEY YET BUT LIKE YOU COULD IMAGINE HIS SPIRITS ARE NOT GOOD SO GIVE HIM SOME SUPPORT! HE IS A HEAVY HITTER RIGHT NOW IN THE CHICANO HARLEY SCENE IN SOUTHER CALI. IT SOUNDS LIKE THE BIKE IS TOTALLED BUT LIKE I TOLD HIM JUST A BIT AGO..."IM GLAD YOUR AT HOME RIGHT CLOWNEY, THE BIKE CAN BE REPLACED, YOU WALKED AWAY BRO AND THATS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING" I STILL CANT BELIEVE WE ALL HAD A GOOD ASS TIME AT EASY RIDER YESTERDAY AND HOW THINGS CHANGE FROM ONE DAY TO THE NEXT.WE MOBBED THE 10 FREEWAY LAST NIGHT LIKE A PACK OF CHROMED OUT WOLVES!!! STAY UP CLOWNEY I KNOW YOU WILL BE ALRIGHT PARTNER.
> 
> 
> ...


damn clowney you alrite dogg hope you ok homie same shit happen to me dogg thats why i sold my shit


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TTMFT


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA+Jan 10 2011, 10:35 AM~19555654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x71 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 10 2011, 08:27 AM~19554780
> *THANK U BROTHERS FOR UR SUPPORT. HIGHLY APPRECIATED.... :happysad:
> *


Bikes & cars can be replaced...lives can not. Stay strong and when you get better jump back on that bike and ride again.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 5Six Bel Air_@Oct 20 2006, 12:09 PM~6407964
> *This one was in Lowrider Magazine back in the late 70s early 80s. His son has it now.
> 
> 
> ...


i found the article in an old LRM i have.


scanned it!!


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

this is for you clownny stay up homie.


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

EasyRider show


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 01:35 AM~19553957
> *FELLAS...I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT FROM "CLOWNEY" TO POST ON HIS BEHALF SOME BAD NEWS ABOUT HIM AND HIS BIKE "TRUCHA"...CLOWNEY WRECKED HIS BIKE A FEW HOURS AGO. HE IS A BIT BANGED UP, NO BROKEN BONES BUT HE DID SUFFER ROAD RASH AND BRUISING. HE FELL VICTIM TO A CARELESS BITCH THAT PULLED A LAST MINUTE LEFT TURN IN FRONT OF HIM AND TO TOP IT OFF THIS HEARTLESS BITCH FLED THE SCENE!!!!! I HAVE NOT SEEN CLOWNEY YET BUT LIKE YOU COULD IMAGINE HIS SPIRITS ARE NOT GOOD SO GIVE HIM SOME SUPPORT! HE IS A HEAVY HITTER RIGHT NOW IN THE CHICANO HARLEY SCENE IN SOUTHER CALI. IT SOUNDS LIKE THE BIKE IS TOTALLED BUT LIKE I TOLD HIM JUST A BIT AGO..."IM GLAD YOUR AT HOME RIGHT CLOWNEY, THE BIKE CAN BE REPLACED, YOU WALKED AWAY BRO AND THATS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING" I STILL CANT BELIEVE WE ALL HAD A GOOD ASS TIME AT EASY RIDER YESTERDAY AND HOW THINGS CHANGE FROM ONE DAY TO THE NEXT.WE MOBBED THE 10 FREEWAY LAST NIGHT LIKE A PACK OF CHROMED OUT WOLVES!!! STAY UP CLOWNEY I KNOW YOU WILL BE ALRIGHT PARTNER.
> 
> 
> ...


damn hope hes alright... same shit happened to my dad a few years ago on his way to work, some bitch turned into him on the freeway and then just took off and left him there... lucky to be alive


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 10 2011, 08:56 AM~19554910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will be missed by alot! main thing is your ok......i know you'll 
come out stronger than ever bro...seen the bike in vegas you got skills
and most of all an eye for class!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 4 2011, 02:04 AM~19497488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KABRON+Jan 4 2011, 01:33 AM~19497246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 12:35 AM~19553957
> *FELLAS...I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT FROM "CLOWNEY" TO POST ON HIS BEHALF SOME BAD NEWS ABOUT HIM AND HIS BIKE "TRUCHA"...CLOWNEY WRECKED HIS BIKE A FEW HOURS AGO. HE IS A BIT BANGED UP, NO BROKEN BONES BUT HE DID SUFFER ROAD RASH AND BRUISING. HE FELL VICTIM TO A CARELESS BITCH THAT PULLED A LAST MINUTE LEFT TURN IN FRONT OF HIM AND TO TOP IT OFF THIS HEARTLESS BITCH FLED THE SCENE!!!!! I HAVE NOT SEEN CLOWNEY YET BUT LIKE YOU COULD IMAGINE HIS SPIRITS ARE NOT GOOD SO GIVE HIM SOME SUPPORT! HE IS A HEAVY HITTER RIGHT NOW IN THE CHICANO HARLEY SCENE IN SOUTHER CALI. IT SOUNDS LIKE THE BIKE IS TOTALLED BUT LIKE I TOLD HIM JUST A BIT AGO..."IM GLAD YOUR AT HOME RIGHT CLOWNEY, THE BIKE CAN BE REPLACED, YOU WALKED AWAY BRO AND THATS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING" I STILL CANT BELIEVE WE ALL HAD A GOOD ASS TIME AT EASY RIDER YESTERDAY AND HOW THINGS CHANGE FROM ONE DAY TO THE NEXT.WE MOBBED THE 10 FREEWAY LAST NIGHT LIKE A PACK OF CHROMED OUT WOLVES!!! STAY UP CLOWNEY I KNOW YOU WILL BE ALRIGHT PARTNER.
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY TO HERE ABOUT THAT HOMIE AS LONG AS HE ALRIGHT NOW HELL COME BACK EVEN HARDER :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 10 2011, 11:35 AM~19555654
> *THANK U BROTHERS, YA I KNOW IT COULD OF BEEN ALOT WORSE, THE MAN FROM UP ABOVE WAS DEFINATELY WATCHING OVER ME... I AINT EVEN TRIPPING THE BIKE, BUT ITS AN UPSET... THANK GUYS FOR UR SUPPORT...
> *


 :happysad: Glad everything is ok


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Jan 10 2011, 04:37 PM~19558430
> *damn hope hes alright... same shit happened to my dad a few years ago on his way to work, some bitch turned into him on the freeway and then just took off and left him there... lucky to be alive
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>We just lost our Primo Freddy (rip) while riding his vicla from his home in Irwindale, CA and on his way to work just about 2 months ago on the 10 Fwy. heading East just pass the Via Verde Ave. exit on the top of Kellogg Hill in San Dimas about 5:00am in real heavy fog and he ended up having a real bad accident. When it's your time it's your time. I don't think luck had anything to do with it. I think it's more like my Brother said "The Man from Up Above Was Definitely Watching Over Clowny on Sunday" so let's just Thank God and lets say a little prayer for ALL of OUR BROTHERS that RIDE on them crazy streets all over the World. 
With much respect. 
</span> 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 10 2011, 07:50 PM~19559751
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>We just lost our Primo Freddy (rip) while riding his vicla from his home in Irwindale, CA and on his way to work just about 2 months ago on the 10 Fwy. heading East just pass the Via Verde Ave. exit on the top of Kellogg Hill in San Dimas about 5:00am in real heavy fog and he ended up having a real bad accident.  When it's your time it's your time.  I don't think luck had anything to do with it.  I think it's more like my Brother said "The Man from Up Above Was Definitely Watching Over Clowny on Sunday" so let's just Thank God and lets say a little prayer for ALL of OUR BROTHERS that RIDE on them crazy streets all over the World.
> With much respect. </span>
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



x2 Me and my family have lost alot of the brothers to the road. :angel:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Look both ways and look again,be careful. Its a jungle out there


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 10 2011, 02:55 PM~19557520
> *i found the article in an old LRM i have.
> scanned it!!
> 
> ...


I remember this 55 panhead vicla from way back in the dayz it was before its time and who sad bikes and low riders don't go hand in hand and this is going back to the 70's.  :nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 10 2011, 08:25 AM~19554768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Dam Hommie Im Glad your OK Hommie! I Had a Hommie Lose his life last year before Street Vibrations the same way Some Dumm Bitch Pulled out in front of Him on the Freeway! and he is no longer with us RIP Sam! I feel your Pain Hommie That could Happen To any one of us. Its like Loosing a Child Hommie. If you need anything Hommie just hit me up.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 10 2011, 08:56 PM~19561393
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> Dam Hommie Im Glad your OK Hommie! I Had a Hommie Lose his life last year before Street Vibrations the same way Some Dumm Bitch Pulled out in front of Him on the Freeway! and he is no longer with us RIP Sam!  I feel your Pain Hommie That could Happen To any one of us. Its like Loosing a Child Hommie. If you need anything Hommie just hit me up.
> *


MAN, THANK ANTHONY, THATS REAL HOMIE.. YOU'VE ALWAYS SHOWED ME NOTHING BUT LOVE, GOOD LOOKING OUT GEE... ONCE AGAIN A VERY BIG GRACIAS.... :happysad:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 10 2011, 09:24 PM~19561779
> *MAN, THANK ANTHONY, THATS REAL HOMIE.. YOU'VE ALWAYS SHOWED ME NOTHING BUT LOVE, GOOD LOOKING OUT GEE... ONCE AGAIN A VERY BIG GRACIAS.... :happysad:
> *


I'M GLAD YOU ARE OK


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 10 2011, 01:35 AM~19553957
> *FELLAS...I GOT THE GREEN LIGHT FROM "CLOWNEY" TO POST ON HIS BEHALF SOME BAD NEWS ABOUT HIM AND HIS BIKE "TRUCHA"...CLOWNEY WRECKED HIS BIKE A FEW HOURS AGO. HE IS A BIT BANGED UP, NO BROKEN BONES BUT HE DID SUFFER ROAD RASH AND BRUISING. HE FELL VICTIM TO A CARELESS BITCH THAT PULLED A LAST MINUTE LEFT TURN IN FRONT OF HIM AND TO TOP IT OFF THIS HEARTLESS BITCH FLED THE SCENE!!!!! I HAVE NOT SEEN CLOWNEY YET BUT LIKE YOU COULD IMAGINE HIS SPIRITS ARE NOT GOOD SO GIVE HIM SOME SUPPORT! HE IS A HEAVY HITTER RIGHT NOW IN THE CHICANO HARLEY SCENE IN SOUTHER CALI. IT SOUNDS LIKE THE BIKE IS TOTALLED BUT LIKE I TOLD HIM JUST A BIT AGO..."IM GLAD YOUR AT HOME RIGHT CLOWNEY, THE BIKE CAN BE REPLACED, YOU WALKED AWAY BRO AND THATS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING" I STILL CANT BELIEVE WE ALL HAD A GOOD ASS TIME AT EASY RIDER YESTERDAY AND HOW THINGS CHANGE FROM ONE DAY TO THE NEXT.WE MOBBED THE 10 FREEWAY LAST NIGHT LIKE A PACK OF CHROMED OUT WOLVES!!! STAY UP CLOWNEY I KNOW YOU WILL BE ALRIGHT PARTNER.
> 
> 
> ...


God was riding with you Homie! Glad you are OK! Thats what matters the most! You a Rider at Heart and you will be back Badder and Stronger!!! I can only imagine what the next one will look like!!!

RIP to the Baddest Harley out!!! :angel:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

some people just dont get it. nice signature. :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 10 2011, 09:05 PM~19559932
> *I remember this 55 panhead vicla from way back in the dayz it was before its time and who sad bikes and low riders don't go hand in hand and this is going back to the 70's.  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> *


i always thought they did go hand in hand......

was looking through all my old issues from 1979 and up and almost all the old ones had at least 1 Harley featured...some of them had multiple Harleys in each issue.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 11 2011, 06:28 AM~19564386
> *some people just dont get it. nice signature. :uh:
> *


Let's just see if anybody comes up in here and ask him about it? hno: :buttkick:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 11 2011, 02:29 PM~19566610
> *Let's just see if anybody comes up in here and ask him about it? hno:  :buttkick:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 11 2011, 09:28 AM~19564386
> *some people just dont get it. nice signature. :uh:
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 11 2011, 03:29 PM~19566610
> *Let's just see if anybody comes up in here and ask him about it? hno:  :buttkick:
> *



:werd: hno:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 10 2011, 05:25 PM~19554768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good to read that ur okay. Good luck with you recovery and the recovery of your bike.


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

@TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA.. GLAD your alright homie, met you at the trophy stage @ the 09 Super Show, I had that Pink&Purple 08 Electra Glide & that 05 Green Alien Road Glide at the Show that year. You gotta have a Sixth Sense cuz these Assholes don't pay attention to us at all Bro.. My Club Brother just went down a month ago same thing broad pulled out in front of them as they where coming across the intersection Lucc'E to be with us he broke his Leg and Fucc'd up his Bacc but still here. Look forward to seeing you n Traffic at some shows when you get up and bacc on 2 and I'm sure you will come even Better with the Next One!!


----------



## Dgerblu86 (Feb 14, 2010)

YOU HANDLED THE SUPER SHOW WITH THAT BIKE !!
ONE OF THE BADDEST AROUND. 
THANK GOD YOU'RE ALL RIGHT, GET WELL.
MIKE P.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 11 2011, 06:28 AM~19564386
> *some people just dont get it. nice signature. :uh:
> *


Let me guess? 15 20 years ago you done this or that!

Believe me! A lot of people figured you out a long time ago!!! 

:roflmao: 

Who are you again??? Oh thats right!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TRUCHA TOOK 3RD PLACE LAST SATURDAY AT THE EASY RIDER BIKE SHOW AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER. DESPITE SUNDAY NIGHT ACCIDENT... "TRUCHA" 
HEADED OFF YESTERDAY MORNING TO FINELINE CYCLES IN THE CITY OF BALDWIN PARK FOR RECOVERY.. NEW TWIST, KEEP U BROTHERS POSTED. TODAY IS ANOTHER DAY, IM FEELING ALOT BETTER, LEFT LEG IS FUCKED, IN CRUTCHES BUT ALIVE... I WANNA THANK EVERYBODY FOR SHOWING MAD LOVE..








~BIG CLOWNY~


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER EASY RIDER BIKE SHOW 1/8/11


























SHIT I AINT PLAYIN...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 11 2011, 10:25 PM~19571741
> *TRUCHA TOOK 3RD PLACE LAST SATURDAY AT THE EASY RIDER BIKE SHOW AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER. DESPITE SUNDAY NIGHT ACCIDENT... "TRUCHA"
> HEADED OFF YESTERDAY MORNING TO FINELINE CYCLES IN THE CITY OF BALDWIN PARK FOR RECOVERY.. NEW TWIST, KEEP U BROTHERS POSTED. TODAY IS ANOTHER DAY, IM FEELING ALOT BETTER, LEFT LEG IS FUCKED, IN CRUTCHES BUT ALIVE... I WANNA THANK EVERYBODY FOR SHOWING MAD LOVE..
> 
> ...


keep your Head up Hommie That Show looked good :biggrin: Ours up here is Saturday will be there with a lil new look :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

TRUCHA TOOK 3RD PLACE LAST SATURDAY AT THE EASY RIDER BIKE SHOW AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER. DESPITE SUNDAY NIGHT ACCIDENT... "TRUCHA" 
HEADED OFF YESTERDAY MORNING TO FINELINE CYCLES IN THE CITY OF BALDWIN PARK FOR RECOVERY.. NEW TWIST, KEEP U BROTHERS POSTED. TODAY IS ANOTHER DAY, IM FEELING ALOT BETTER, LEFT LEG IS FUCKED, IN CRUTCHES BUT ALIVE... I WANNA THANK EVERYBODY FOR SHOWING MAD LOVE..








Ok Gente, It's in the works so let's see what our Carnal Clowny has in store for "TRUCHA" now? So those that thought they would be catching up to his speed better think again cause uh wee who knows how he can top his previous jale on his Vicla so stay posted once again and let's see what Clowny does here in the near future with "TRUCHA".</span>


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 11 2011, 10:47 PM~19571996
> *keep your Head up Hommie  That Show looked good  :biggrin: Ours up here is Saturday will be there with a lil new look :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK CARNAL, BRING HOME THAT 1ST PLACE BABY.... :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 11 2011, 10:54 PM~19572078
> *TRUCHA TOOK 3RD PLACE LAST SATURDAY AT THE EASY RIDER BIKE SHOW AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER. DESPITE SUNDAY NIGHT ACCIDENT... "TRUCHA"
> HEADED OFF YESTERDAY MORNING TO FINELINE CYCLES IN THE CITY OF BALDWIN PARK FOR RECOVERY.. NEW TWIST, KEEP U BROTHERS POSTED. TODAY IS ANOTHER DAY, IM FEELING ALOT BETTER, LEFT LEG IS FUCKED, IN CRUTCHES BUT ALIVE... I WANNA THANK EVERYBODY FOR SHOWING MAD LOVE..
> 
> ...


THATS BROTHER... :biggrin: 
FROM THIS...









TO THAT...









WATCH WHATS NEXT, 2ND TIME IS A CHARM...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHATS UP ANT DOGG......... :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 11 2011, 11:00 PM~19572156
> *GOOD LUCK CARNAL, BRING HOME THAT 1ST PLACE BABY.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the Ideas in Vegas Hommie. Hope I do something This weekend if not It will cool Just to Kick it with the Hommies :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 11 2011, 11:04 PM~19572196
> *Thanks for the Ideas in Vegas Hommie. Hope I do something This weekend if not It will cool Just to Kick it with the Hommies :biggrin:
> *


SIMON.... THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT... SHIT, I WAS HAPPY WITH 3RD PLACE... :biggrin: I MET THE OWNER OF EASY RIDER, WHITE BOY NAME "GREG"
COO DUDE, SAID THERE HEADED FOR SACRAMENTO THIS WEEKEND. THATS U HOMIE, U BETTER GO IN THERE SMASHING FOO...... :biggrin: POST SOME FLICKAS BROTHER... GOOD NIGHT.... PEACE TO ALL MY HARLEY RIDERS........


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Carnalismo at it's best! Pendeltons, Jeans, Boots and a Vicla what more do you need? Oh yea and a low rider.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 11 2011, 10:29 PM~19570888
> *Let me guess? 15 20 years ago you done this or that!
> 
> Believe me! A lot of people figured you out a long time ago!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 12 2011, 02:49 AM~19572843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Let's see some more viclas up in here.
:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 10 2011, 03:25 PM~19554768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry about your bike loco, but most important glad u ok, bikes can be replaced, but lives cant. its sad that us gente cant even enjoy a nice bike or ranfla with out a pendeja causin some one to wreck.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 11 2011, 10:02 PM~19572170
> *FROM THIS...
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your ok and that your *rebuilding.*


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

I cant wait to see version 2.0


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 11 2011, 11:40 PM~19572477
> *SIMON.... THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT... SHIT, I WAS HAPPY WITH 3RD PLACE... :biggrin: I MET THE OWNER OF EASY RIDER, WHITE BOY NAME "GREG"
> COO DUDE, SAID THERE HEADED FOR SACRAMENTO THIS WEEKEND. THATS U HOMIE, U BETTER GO IN THERE SMASHING FOO...... :biggrin: POST SOME FLICKAS BROTHER... GOOD NIGHT.... PEACE TO ALL MY HARLEY RIDERS........
> *


 Thanks Hommie, From the Show Hommie Trying to do it Hommie With Mijo's Lil Bike In My Display :biggrin: See what we do?? Let you know Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks Hommie, From the Show Hommie Trying to do it Hommie With Mijo's Lil Bike In My Display :biggrin: See what we do?? Let you know Sunday :thumbsup: 








<span style=\'color:black\'>
Do your thing Brother in Sac Town. Yours and your Chavalo's Viclas both look great in your display. Good luck this weekend and represent our "Chicano Stilo De Viclas" to the fullest from Schwinns to Harleys. 

Much respect, Big Pete from the big "T"</span>


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

Fresno!!! Representing @ The Easy Rider Show Sacramento, Califas!!!


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Cool bikes


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jan 16 2011, 01:12 AM~19610174
> *Fresno!!! Representing @ The Easy Rider Show Sacramento, Califas!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats to Jesse For taking Best of Show and the rest of Fresno who shut it down this weekend.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

CONGRATS FRESNO CUSTOMS FOR WINNING BEST OF SHOW!!! PER THE PICS YOU GUYS SHARED, YOU GUYS WERE LOOKING GOOD BROTHERS!!!!! YOU GUYS BUILD SOME BAD ASS BIKES!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 16 2011, 08:04 PM~19614957
> *Congrats to Jesse For taking Best of Show and the rest of Fresno who shut it down this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

heres my brothers..not as nice as those bad ass rides but its a start..we extended the bags and few other mods..in the process of makeover now..new pipes,26"front wheel..and candy paint coming soon


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jan 16 2011, 02:12 AM~19610174
> *Fresno!!! Representing @ The Easy Rider Show Sacramento, Califas!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD FRESNO!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEM BIKES ARE HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 14 2011, 11:01 PM~19602025
> *Thanks Hommie, From the Show Hommie Trying to do it Hommie With Mijo's Lil Bike In My Display :biggrin: See what we do?? Let you know Sunday :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD ANT DOGG... UR SONS BIKE LOOKIN SHARO TOO BROTHER.. DID U PLACE?


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 14 2011, 11:01 PM~19602025
> *Thanks Hommie, From the Show Hommie Trying to do it Hommie With Mijo's Lil Bike In My Display :biggrin: See what we do?? Let you know Sunday :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD ANT DOGG... UR SONS BIKE LOOKIN SHARP TOO BROTHER.. DID U PLACE?


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jan 16 2011, 01:12 AM~19610174
> *Fresno!!! Representing @ The Easy Rider Show Sacramento, Califas!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD FRESNO.... LOOKIN GOOD...  HOPEFULLY WE CAN MEET UP ONE OF THESE DAYS AND CHILL... CONGRATS ON UR WINS...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jan 16 2011, 01:12 AM~19610174
> *Fresno!!! Representing @ The Easy Rider Show Sacramento, Califas!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Hommie you Took The Show in Judged But you got robbed for First Place Hommie You were all over that Binford Bike But you know how politics at these kinds of Shows are. Looking good Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 17 2011, 01:24 PM~19620863
> *LOOKIN GOOD ANT DOGG... UR SONS BIKE LOOKIN SHARP TOO BROTHER.. DID U PLACE?
> *


Thanks Hommie Mijo Was By My Side :biggrin: 























:biggrin:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 16 2011, 08:04 PM~19614957
> *Congrats to Jesse For taking Best of Show and the rest of Fresno who shut it down this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking Viclas! Congrats on the B.O.S Win.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 17 2011, 05:52 PM~19623587
> *Thanks Hommie Mijo Was By My Side :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATZ TO MY FAMILY FIRST BROTHA


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

AND CONGRATZ TO MY OTHER BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 17 2011, 10:55 PM~19626599
> *CONGRATZ TO MY FAMILY FIRST BROTHA
> *


X 2


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 17 2011, 10:56 PM~19626609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT S A BAD ASS BIKE


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 18 2011, 05:56 AM~19626609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: 

clean lookin vicla


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESEROB_@Jan 17 2011, 09:58 PM~19626626
> *THAT  S  A  BAD ASS  BIKE
> *


THANKS ROB HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND HOMIE DID U MAKE IT UP TO THE SWAP MEET


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 17 2011, 09:59 PM~19626639
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> clean lookin vicla
> *


THANKYOU HOMIE WE APPRECIATE THAT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 16 2011, 07:04 PM~19614957
> *Congrats to Jesse For taking Best of Show and the rest of Fresno who shut it down this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Congrats and major props to La Raza for representing our stilo of viclas this past weekend in Sac Town. Fresno Customs559 & Family First you Homies killed it otra vez. Rubber side down my Brothers.


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 17 2011, 06:48 PM~19623564
> *Congrats Hommie you Took The Show in Judged But you got robbed for First Place Hommie You were all over that Binford Bike But you know how politics at these kinds of Shows are.  Looking good Hommie  :thumbsup:
> *


ya we couldnt work out a photo shoot for there magazine it went all bad after that.but i dnt give a fuck.wat matters 2 me is the hundreds of people like u that tld me they like my bike.congrats on ur win ur shit is super clean.


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

TO THE TOP... :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ttmft


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559_@Jan 18 2011, 10:00 AM~19629024
> *ya we couldnt work out a photo shoot for there magazine it went all bad after that.but i dnt give a fuck.wat matters 2 me is the hundreds of people like u that tld me they like my bike.congrats on ur win ur shit is super clean.
> *


Yea I feel you Hommie That Photographer came at me kind of crazy too. I guess you cant be in another magazine & be in there's or something like that. What matters is that Raza is finally Kill them at the White Biker Shows where we were never accepted for Years Hommie :thumbsup: Thanks Hommie Hope to see you at more Shows up here.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 18 2011, 02:51 PM~19631783
> *Yea I feel you Hommie That Photographer came at me kind of crazy too. I guess you cant be in another magazine & be in there's or something like that. What matters is that Raza is finally Kill them at the White Biker Shows where we were never accepted for Years Hommie  :thumbsup: Thanks Hommie Hope to see you at more Shows up here.
> *


ANTHONY SHOULDN'T YOU BE WORKING :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 18 2011, 03:55 PM~19631830
> *ANTHONY SHOULDN'T YOU BE WORKING :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

It's Funny how we went from riding these about 12-13yrs old
to riding THESE

















HOG NUTZ from the Bay









Another HOG NUT


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

HOT CHOCOLATE, yeah thats hers


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

I have had mixed reactions to this one, some people say it's Ugly 
some like it but either way it was alot of work in the paint. It's an 
Eye Catcher Pounding down the Highway


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

All i have to say is the bikes kick ass and it takes write ups and pictures to sell the mag it s there loss fuck em you guy have some bad ass rides


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 17 2011, 11:56 PM~19626609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous bike,bad-ass!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

It's Funny how we went from riding these about 12-13yrs old

I never owned a moped only a couple of mini bikes when I was about that age and younger. When I turned 16 I was riding my Dad HD's, Nortons and Triumphs and my Jefito was into all kinds of different viclas but he really did love his English bikes.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 18 2011, 03:51 PM~19631783
> *Yea I feel you Hommie That Photographer came at me kind of crazy too. I guess you cant be in another magazine & be in there's or something like that. What matters is that Raza is finally Kill them at the White Biker Shows where we were never accepted for Years Hommie  :thumbsup: Thanks Hommie Hope to see you at more Shows up here.
> *


I WAS SURPRISED TO SEE MY HOMIES STEVE AND TRUCHA PLACE AT EASY RIDER LA. BECAUSE THIS SHOW TYPICALLY DOES NOT CATER TO OUR STYLE BIKES... AND LIKE WE CALLED IT, SOME OLD SCHOOL BOBBERS AND LONG ASS NEW SCHOOL CHOPPERS TOOK MOST OF THE AWARDS. FRESNO AND LA REPRESENTED HARD! NEXT YEAR LETS SET IT UP TO DO BOTH SHOWS! WE CAN ROLL UP THERE AND YOU GUYS CAN FOLLOW US BACK OR VICE VERSA DEPENDING ON THE SHOW SCHEDULE . GUARANTEED WE WOULD CHANGE THE GAME AT EASY RIDER EVEN MORE! ONCE AGAIN, WAY TO PUT IT DOWN NOR. CAL!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 17 2011, 10:56 PM~19626609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 18 2011, 06:57 PM~19633431
> *I WAS SURPRISED TO SEE MY HOMIES STEVE AND TRUCHA PLACE AT EASY RIDER LA. BECAUSE THIS SHOW TYPICALLY DOES NOT CATER TO OUR STYLE BIKES... AND LIKE WE CALLED IT, SOME OLD SCHOOL BOBBERS AND LONG ASS NEW SCHOOL CHOPPERS TOOK MOST OF THE AWARDS. FRESNO AND LA REPRESENTED HARD!  NEXT YEAR LETS SET IT UP TO DO BOTH SHOWS! WE CAN ROLL UP THERE AND YOU GUYS CAN FOLLOW US BACK OR VICE VERSA DEPENDING ON THE SHOW SCHEDULE . GUARANTEED WE WOULD CHANGE THE GAME AT EASY RIDER EVEN MORE! ONCE AGAIN, WAY TO  PUT IT DOWN NOR. CAL!
> 
> 
> ...


We took over the show this year up here & in LA :thumbsup: Last Year Trip From Vatos & Viclas had a both at the The Show up here I dont know what happend this Year :dunno: :dunno: We need more to come out to both the shows to Repn our Style Viclas


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 17 2011, 10:56 PM~19626609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

They both are almost same Color Built the Harley after My Sons Lowrider Bike :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

sup fellas i was wondering what is a good combo music wise for my 02 road king? what speakers and amp.. i heard the alpine pbx modles does anyone know?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 18 2011, 07:20 PM~19632514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i still miss my mini bike. my homie hit a tree on it and broke his collar bone back when we were 13 or 14.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 18 2011, 09:57 PM~19633431
> *I WAS SURPRISED TO SEE MY HOMIES STEVE AND TRUCHA PLACE AT EASY RIDER LA. BECAUSE THIS SHOW TYPICALLY DOES NOT CATER TO OUR STYLE BIKES... AND LIKE WE CALLED IT, SOME OLD SCHOOL BOBBERS AND LONG ASS NEW SCHOOL CHOPPERS TOOK MOST OF THE AWARDS. FRESNO AND LA REPRESENTED HARD!  NEXT YEAR LETS SET IT UP TO DO BOTH SHOWS! WE CAN ROLL UP THERE AND YOU GUYS CAN FOLLOW US BACK OR VICE VERSA DEPENDING ON THE SHOW SCHEDULE . GUARANTEED WE WOULD CHANGE THE GAME AT EASY RIDER EVEN MORE! ONCE AGAIN, WAY TO  PUT IT DOWN NOR. CAL!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS WHY I AM NOT GOING TO THE EASY RIDER SHOW IN CHARLOTTE THIS WEEKEND :uh: 

CONGRATS TO STEVE AND TRUCHA


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2011, 04:49 PM~19640179
> *i still ride my mini bike. my homie hit a tree on it and broke his collar bone back when we were 13 or 14.
> *




:wow:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2011, 01:49 PM~19640179
> *i still miss my mini bike. my homie hit a tree on it and broke his collar bone back when we were 13 or 14.
> *


TATTOO 76 what's funny is that I still have one of my mini bikes. My Parents bought me a new mini bike at K-MART in the late 60's or real early 70's. My Son wanted to paint it and I told him it's still mine and were not going to paint it because I like the way it looks all OG.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> OtAf2Ylz5Mo&feature
> 
> Looks like the same green bike


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

hhx8rz2uquY&feature


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 19 2011, 09:53 AM~19638031
> *sup fellas i was wondering what is a good combo music wise for my 02 road king? what speakers and amp.. i heard the alpine pbx modles does anyone know?
> *


If you want to spend 600$ on an amp


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

You can buy a punch 200w 2 channel amp for less than 200$


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> > OtAf2Ylz5Mo&feature
> >
> > Looks like the same green bike
> 
> ...


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 19 2011, 06:22 PM~19642382
> *If you want to spend 600$ on an amp
> *



THERE QUITE A BIT CHEAPER THAN 6 BILLS OUT HERE IN CALI...THAT ALPINE AMP IS BAD ASS...YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jan 17 2011, 09:56 PM~19626609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 18 2011, 03:00 PM~19631883
> *:sprint:  :sprint:
> *


Congrats on ur win homie!!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.G_@Jan 19 2011, 08:16 PM~19643641
> *Congrats on ur win homie!!
> *


Thanks Hommie


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 19 2011, 09:08 PM~19643543
> *THERE QUITE A BIT CHEAPER THAN 6 BILLS OUT HERE IN CALI...THAT ALPINE AMP IS BAD ASS...YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.
> *


I got that price from crutchfield.com, Alpine pdx 5 channel 599$ . It is a sick amp
especially if you have 4 speakers and want to add a woofer  It is also small
in size for the output. If you can find it for less take it :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 19 2011, 07:24 PM~19642404
> *You can buy a punch 200w 2 channel amp for less than 200$
> *


You can wire two 4 ohm speakers in parallel to each channel with good results


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i just wanna hear my music clear on the freeway or down the coast.. what are the best speakers to run without a fairing.. ima put 16in apes on my bike.. thanks in advance.. anyone have a good hook up im not tryen to pay dealer prices for 16s i got a quote for 650 here in San diego but ill go to LA if the price is rite...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

if i cn get bars and music for like a g or so id be happy as hell...


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 19 2011, 11:01 PM~19644842
> *i just wanna hear my music clear on the freeway or down the coast.. what are the best speakers to run without a fairing.. ima put 16in apes on my bike.. thanks in advance.. anyone have a good hook up im not tryen to pay dealer prices for 16s i got a quote for 650 here in San diego but ill go to LA if the price is rite...
> *


It is going to be hard to hear the music clearly on the freeway without a fairing.
I have 4 speakers and an amp all in my saddle bags, much over 50mph and you cant hear that clear.Thats ok with me because I use it more when cruzing around town. It is definitely loud enough for people to take notice :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 19 2011, 11:33 PM~19645284
> *if i cn get bars and music for like a g or so id be happy as hell...
> *


If you are able to do the work then yea.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Dec 16 2010, 09:11 PM~19347525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here is my bike


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 19 2011, 11:39 PM~19645376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do u still have room in ur bags for stuff like a helmet and jacket? thts all i need to carry.. and are marine speakers better to use? what kind of amp do u have bro...


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 19 2011, 11:41 PM~19645386
> *here is my bike
> *


 :thumbsup: Yea thats how they look when they are stock  
Bought mine brand new in 2002. Takes alot of work


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i got a good deal from my pops homie that cant ride anymore so i couldnt pass it up.. its alot more reliable then my 71 shovelhead


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

This is a road glide getn built at NorCal Customs.
it has 4 6/9 pioneer premiers Alpine pdx 600 clarion eq 
2 6 1/2 2 5 1/4 and it's very clear on the freeway


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 19 2011, 11:43 PM~19645430
> *do u still have room in ur bags for stuff like a helmet and jacket? thts all i need to carry.. and are marine speakers better to use? what kind of amp do u have bro...
> *


One saddle bag is still 100% usable. Helmet and jacket will fit,depends on the helmet i guess. Rockford fosgate punch 200 is the amp i have. Two kicker 6x8" door panel speakers and two infinity 3.5" tweeters,And i-pod. Been like that for 3yrs and been wet.


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

nice... thanks for all the info..i got to get rid of some projects now cuz we all know what H.D stands for $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

this glide has a warrios theme on it


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 19 2011, 11:56 PM~19645635
> *nice... thanks for all the info..i got to get rid of some projects now cuz we all know what H.D stands for $$$$$$$$$$
> *


Hundred. Dollars. :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Jan 19 2011, 11:56 PM~19645650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i been around harleys all my life and my pops talks shit to me cuz i want music on it he is old school and blind now but he still has his road king.. he says if u want music get a car lol... to old to understand lol....


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 19 2011, 11:56 PM~19645635
> *nice... thanks for all the info..i got to get rid of some projects now cuz we all know what H.D stands for $$$$$$$$$$
> *


Good luck. post some pics :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Jan 19 2011, 11:59 PM~19645703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 19 2011, 09:57 PM~19645659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice can't wait to see it when finish good work


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 20 2011, 12:00 AM~19645722
> *i been around harleys all my life and my pops talks shit to me cuz i want music on it he is old school and blind now but he still has his road king.. he says if u want music get a car lol... to old to understand lol....
> *


Yea some people frown on it ,but i wouldnt roll without it  
You can still get on the highway and drown out the music and hear the bike.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Jan 20 2011, 12:02 AM~19645749
> *that looks nice can't wait to see it when finish good work
> *


Yea ,still needs to get 'glassed, kandied and neons one of these days. At least i got tunes though :biggrin:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Arlen ness front end coming soon :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

big money


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 19 2011, 11:00 PM~19645722
> *i been around harleys all my life and my pops talks shit to me cuz i want music on it he is old school and blind now but he still has his road king.. he says if u want music get a car lol... to old to understand lol....
> *


Hey Homie, I feel the same way as your Dad and I also ride a Road King. All of my brothers that I ride with all have their music bumping and I tell them all the same thing if I wanted to hear music we would have came in a car. I'm just Old Skool myself and all I want to hear while I'm riding are my load azz pipes as I fly down the road.


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Wicked Beauty NorCal Custom's


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

got to have the beat


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 19 2011, 10:00 PM~19645722
> *i been around harleys all my life and my pops talks shit to me cuz i want music on it he is old school and blind now but he still has his road king.. he says if u want music get a car lol... to old to understand lol....
> *


that's funny that's cool pops still has it does he still ride


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

naw he is blind now but trust me he goes out every day to hear that beautiful Harley sound... he road his bike every day everywhere he went...


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 19 2011, 09:22 PM~19644446
> *I got that price from crutchfield.com, Alpine pdx 5 channel  599$ . It is a sick amp
> especially if you have 4 speakers and want to add a woofer  It is also small
> in size for the output. If you can find it for less take it  :thumbsup:
> *


THERES A PLACE IN DOWNTOWN L.A. CALLED "S.O.S." ITS A BIG ASS WAREHOUSE THAT SELLS ELECTRONICS...LOOK EM UP ONLINE, IM SURE THEY ALSO SELL ONLINE.... THEY HAVE REALLY GOOD PRICES.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 19 2011, 10:35 PM~19645319
> *It is going to be hard to hear the music clearly on the freeway without a fairing.
> I have 4 speakers and an amp all in my saddle bags, much over 50mph and you cant hear that clear.Thats ok with me because I use it more when cruzing around town. It is definitely loud enough for people to take notice  :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> *



I AGREE WITH HUSTLER...AND IF ITS WINDY, FORGET ABOUT IT YOUR NOT HEARING MUCH AT ALL...CITY CRUISIN IS COOL WITHOUT A FRONT FAIRING, YOU CAN HEAR IT PRETTY GOOD.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 19 2011, 10:41 PM~19645391
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMM BRO YOU IPOD LOOKS GOOD LIKE THAT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Jan 19 2011, 10:59 PM~19645703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same Warrior Bike that used to be the Orange Warrior Bike? if it is, I'm Not a Warrior Fan but I'm Feeling this Blue Paint scheme way better than the Orange one, can't wait to see it in Traffic!! Looking Good
:thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Jan 20 2011, 10:23 AM~19648252
> *THERES A PLACE IN DOWNTOWN L.A. CALLED "S.O.S." ITS A BIG ASS WAREHOUSE THAT SELLS ELECTRONICS...LOOK EM UP ONLINE, IM SURE THEY ALSO SELL ONLINE.... THEY HAVE REALLY GOOD PRICES.
> *


:thumbsup: Thanks for the info  



> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO+Jan 20 2011, 10:26 AM~19648269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what size apes are people mostly running on road kings... i have a guy wanting to trade my beach bars for his 20s but i think that might be too high.. im only 5ft 8 in gordito lol 16s might be better for me...any imput?


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

16's


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

New Bike I'm putting together








The Toenails are taped off but they are Red









Custom Floor Boards 

Bike should be Painted, Muraled and put bacc together in 3 more weeks!!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 20 2011, 11:26 PM~19656524
> *what size apes are people mostly running on road kings... i have a guy wanting to trade my beach bars for his 20s but i think that might be too high.. im only 5ft 8 in gordito lol 16s might be better for me...any imput?
> *


THATS A TOUGH QUESTION BRO...IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE LOOK AND PURPOSE OF YOUR BIKE...GANGSTER BAR HOPPER OR LONG HAUL BAGGER? I RUN 20'S ON MY ROAD KING(BAR HOPPER) AND IM 6'0 TALL AND ACCORDING TO MY DR, MORBIDLY OBESE! LOL! IT ALSO DEPENDS ON HOW YOU PLAN TO POSITION THEM(STRAIGHT UP OR LEANED BACK). THE ROAD KING SITS A BIT HIGHER (SEAT) THAT THE DELUXE OR HERITAGE SO YOU CAN RUN A TALLER BAR (IF YOU LIKE THE LOOK) WIHTOUT HAVING IT FEEL LIKE A TALLER BAR...HONESTLY MY 20'S FEEL JUST AS HIGH AS MY CARNAL'S 18'S ON HIS HERITAGE BECAUSE OF HOW LOW HIS BIKE SITS. THEY ALSO HAVE APES THAT HAVE DOWNPULL ON THE GRIP AREA MEANING THE BAR IT SAY 20" TALL BUT THE GRIPS HAVE A 2 INCH DROP ULTIMATELY GIVING YOU THE TALL LOOK AND A BIT SHORTER FEEL. AGAIN, ALL DEPENDS BRO...ILL TELL YOU ONE THING, TALL APES THAT ARE TRUE, AINT MADE FOR THE LAUNG HAUL, I DONT CARE WHAT ANYONE SAYS...THEY WILL EAR YOUR ARMS OUT. TO ME ITS LOOKS BEFORE COMFORT LOL!! HOPE THIS INFOR HELPS BIG JOE.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2011, 12:28 AM~19657080
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I WANNA DO THOSE ON MY SHIT...DAMM THATS GONNA LOOK NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 20 2011, 10:26 PM~19656524
> *what size apes are people mostly running on road kings... i have a guy wanting to trade my beach bars for his 20s but i think that might be too high.. im only 5ft 8 in gordito lol 16s might be better for me...any imput?
> *


16's are probably the most common. Just know the local law (if you care) before you spend the $$ on bars. Cops have no issues with giving out tickets like candy for that shit. 

In NV your hands have to be lower than your chin when you are sitting up straight...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks alot for the info... stay safe on the roads.. i believe im gonna go with the 16s they feel more comfortible to me cuz i broke my elbow a few years back and the beach bars hurt my elbow even on short rides i have 16s on a shovel that i have and they are pretty comfortible.. so now i decided 16s and for music a pair of pioneer 6x9s in the bags a alpine pdx 400 watt amp with 2 pair of speakers up front.. all ran from a i pod... thanks fellas


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Milcc+Jan 21 2011, 02:20 AM~19657281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

THESE ARE 16" APES... WORK FINE FOR ME FOR ESPECIALLY FPR LONG DISTANCE 
NOT BAD IM COMFORTABLE WITH THEM...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

EXCUSE MY SPELLING ABOVE, :biggrin:


----------



## Redline79 (Dec 24, 2010)

do they make a 18 inch white wall for a 18 x 5.5 can anyone help me thanks


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Redline79_@Jan 22 2011, 02:31 PM~19667940
> *do they make a 18 inch white wall  for a 18 x 5.5  can anyone help me thanks
> *


i believe so, i had an 18" front white wall in the beging.. i think they look good if u dont want the 21 in front.. can get more info for u tomorrow, ill post the sizes..


----------



## Redline79 (Dec 24, 2010)

i should of said that was for the rear .I have to say you are right 21 for the front thanks for all help


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Redline79_@Jan 22 2011, 01:31 PM~19667940
> *do they make a 18 inch white wall  for a 18 x 5.5  can anyone help me thanks
> *


no they don't make a w/w in 18 inch that sucks.
I've check everywhere.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Jan 23 2011, 02:52 PM~19674536
> *no they don't make a w/w in 18 inch that sucks.
> I've check everywhere.
> *


here you go

http://www.hdwheels.com/New%20Product.htm


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

In case you want to go 21"....

http://www.cyrilhuzeblog.com/2010/04/06/ne...rom-vee-rubber/


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 20 2011, 06:35 AM~19645319
> *It is going to be hard to hear the music clearly on the freeway without a fairing.
> I have 4 speakers and an amp all in my saddle bags, much over 50mph and you cant hear that clear.Thats ok with me because I use it more when cruzing around town. It is definitely loud enough for people to take notice  :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
from a few blocks away


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Redline79_@Jan 22 2011, 04:07 PM~19668430
> *i should of said that was for the rear .I have to say you are right 21 for the front thanks  for all help
> *



"V-RUBBER" MADE ONE THAT SUCKS. IT SHOULD BE CALLED A YELLOW WALL...THEY PUT OUT A REAL BAD BATCH OFF THE GO AND HAVE BEEN PROMISING THAT TTHE NEXT BATCH WILL BE A TRUE WHITE WALL AND NOT A SHITTY YELLOW WALL. MY HOMEBOY HAS BEEN WAITING FOR 7 MONTHS FOR THEM TO CORRECT THE ISSUE AND IT DONT LOOK LIKE IT WILL BE ANYTIME SOON. THE TIRE ITSELF AND WHITE WALL SIZE LOOK GOOD...BUT ITS NOT WHITE...SHIT LOOKS LIKE A DOG PISSED ON IT FOR A MONTH. YOUR ONLY OTHER OPTION IS RUNNING A FRONT WHITEWALL ON THE REAR...I SEEN A FEW GUYS DO THAT. MY SHOP DIDNT RECCOMEND I DO THAT BECAUSE FRONT TIRES ARE NOT LOAD RATED TO BE RAN ON THE REAR OF A BIKE.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just got the paint back from the shop and I should have her back together soon. Waiting on my Sinister wheels to be shipped from Turlock, damn those dudes take forever!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Jan 24 2011, 12:16 AM~19679713
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> from a few blocks away
> *



 You know how "that guy with that green bike" does it.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 24 2011, 12:12 AM~19679678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seen this bike in person  I like the kandy orange road glide boy did 23" wire wheel and 23" apes :wow:


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

ARE THERE ANY CHICANO BIKER FORUMS OR SITES, TO GET TECH HELP OR IDEAS..GRACIAS

THERE ARE A GRIP OF CHOPPER AND BOBBER STUFF


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

fuckers sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 24 2011, 05:36 PM~19685587
> *Seen this bike in person  I like the kandy orange road glide boy did 23" wire wheel and 23" apes :wow:
> *


 THIS ONE HUSTLER?????


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Yea that one  I met that home boy Chris in Laughlin a few years ago.You know him ? I guess he built it ?
Bad ass bike , there was a blue and black one built in a similar way. When i seen that orange bike i said "Damn i need to step my bike game up" :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

That fucker is nasty


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah he used to be in Royals CC from Utah kinda the Only Cat in Utah he had the 63 Rag Mac 10 used in one of his Videos.. also had a 64 Rag noth almost looked the same.. he always builds clean shit he also has a GREEN one with a Side car 12 insub in it and a TV molded into the sidecar, i will find pics of that


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Jan 25 2011, 10:49 PM~19699529
> *Yeah he used to be in Royals CC from Utah kinda the Only Cat in Utah he had the 63 Rag Mac 10 used in one of his Videos.. also had a 64 Rag noth almost looked the same.. he always builds clean shit he also has a GREEN one with a Side car 12 insub in it and a TV molded into the sidecar, i will find pics of that
> *


Its on display @ HD on Rainbow...that thingg is sicc!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Jan 21 2011, 01:20 AM~19657281
> *New Bike I'm putting together
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Cuzzo!


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Was up looking my bike being Finished and the Cat that is Doing my Murals had just finished this one thought y'all might Dig his Work


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 25 2011, 10:58 PM~19699626
> *Looking good Cuzzo!
> *


Thanks Cuzzo, she is almost done.. I have pics somewhere of Chris bike., He finished that bike and just left it up at harley to Display FUCC THAT I would be beating up the Concrete with that one!!! Popeye is coming to LA with me this weekend The Mother Chapter is having their 1st Set Dance of the year your welcome to roll with if you want!! it's gonna be DEEEEEP and you will get to see where the Few started bacc in 1959!! Let me know Fam


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 16 2011, 07:04 PM~19614957
> *Congrats to Jesse For taking Best of Show and the rest of Fresno who shut it down this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Im just saying tho


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1+Jan 17 2011, 05:52 PM~19623587-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
right on homie's


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> :0 :0 :0 :0
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Jan 23 2011, 10:10 PM~19679668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Jan 25 2011, 09:58 PM~19699634
> *Was up looking my bike being Finished and the Cat that is Doing my Murals had just finished this one thought y'all might Dig his Work
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

1996 harley heritage soft tail clean title all harley parts the bike is even cleaner in person 64,976 original miles trade for a older chevy 58-64 impala or 65 or 66 chevy impala vert or a 75 or 76 chevy vert (626)625-1035




































[/quote]


----------



## cdumi96 (Jan 14, 2010)

trade or sell 

trade for 59-67 impala or 73-76 impala let me know what you have


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

1974 FLH harley, 114 stroker shovelhead,kickonly, open chrome chain primary, [email protected]*k evo's!


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice shovel


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nuklhed82_@Jan 26 2011, 08:26 PM~19706343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you need this kicker pedal i got. (NOS Chicago Motorcycle Supply)


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

1974 FLH harley, 114 stroker shovelhead,kickonly, open chrome chain primary, [email protected]*k evo's!

Outstanding Viclas. 
:worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nuklhed82_@Jan 26 2011, 05:26 PM~19706343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Compresion release for this big bore bitch? Nice bike bro!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Jan 25 2011, 11:49 PM~19699529
> *Yeah he used to be in Royals CC from Utah kinda the Only Cat in Utah he had the 63 Rag Mac 10 used in one of his Videos.. also had a 64 Rag noth almost looked the same.. he always builds clean shit he also has a GREEN one with a Side car 12 insub in it and a TV molded into the sidecar, i will find pics of that
> *


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## COUNTYSTAUTOSPORTS (Feb 7, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

Good Lookin HUSTLER!! YEP That's the one!!!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

To The Top for all the riders


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mister smiley_@Jan 25 2011, 01:44 PM~19694070
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dammm thats fukn badas fawk!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 27 2011, 02:48 PM~19714157
> *you need this kicker pedal i got. (NOS Chicago Motorcycle Supply)
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: Plastic?


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> *You need one of these for your holster by your seat *:biggrin:


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Jan 27 2011, 09:01 PM~19717962
> *Compresion release for this big bore bitch? Nice bike bro!
> *


yeah it has compression releases,but its easier to kick without using them. find the compression stroke faster


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 28 2011, 08:29 PM~19725349
> *:scrutinize: Plastic?
> *


yep.

they are getting hard to find too, just sold a few to some guys in Japan. pretty sought after pieces.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*ANYBODY KNOW WHAT AFTERMARKET STEREOs YOU CAN PUT ON A ROADGLIDE THAT YOU CAN STILL USE THE HANDLEBAR CONTROLS???I SEE THEM SWAPPED OUT ALL THE TIME BUT NOT SURE IF THEY SACRIFICED FOR A BETTER HEAD UNIT.*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 30 2011, 08:56 AM~19736457
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHAT AFTERMARKET STEREOs YOU CAN PUT ON A ROADGLIDE THAT YOU CAN STILL USE THE HANDLEBAR CONTROLS???I SEE THEM SWAPPED OUT ALL THE TIME BUT NOT SURE IF THEY SACRIFICED FOR A BETTER HEAD UNIT.
> *


congrats on your new ride


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just got my Deluxe back together yesterday. Trying to bring a little of the CA style to the Reno area... :biggrin:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Jan 30 2011, 10:32 AM~19736652
> *Just got my Deluxe back together yesterday. Trying to bring a little of the CA style to the Reno area...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BRO  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53+Jan 30 2011, 10:16 AM~19736571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fat!!!Congrats,I need those wheels for my bike.Did you put those on?How much,if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Jan 30 2011, 10:32 AM~19736652
> *Just got my Deluxe back together yesterday. Trying to bring a little of the CA style to the Reno area...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Jan 30 2011, 10:32 AM~19736652
> *Just got my Deluxe back together yesterday. Trying to bring a little of the CA style to the Reno area...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Looks Good Hommie


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by titolokz+Jan 30 2011, 10:52 AM~19737079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks much for all the positive feedback! She is a work in progress (they are never done are they???) but I am happy with what we have completed so far :biggrin:


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jan 30 2011, 09:56 AM~19736457
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHAT AFTERMARKET STEREOs YOU CAN PUT ON A ROADGLIDE THAT YOU CAN STILL USE THE HANDLEBAR CONTROLS???I SEE THEM SWAPPED OUT ALL THE TIME BUT NOT SURE IF THEY SACRIFICED FOR A BETTER HEAD UNIT.
> *


They have after modules that you hook up to the after market decc so you can still use your hand controls. you can get them at Fry's are you hooking your stereo up yourself or you want the plug on stereo stuff? and hit Ride Wright on the Wheels Too.. Sinister makes Good Wheels and i can't knocc them cuz i haven't rode them, I have had mine for 3 years from Ride Wright and no problems there prices start 1800 for chrome and go up depending on how you want them Powder Coated and They Have 23 inch Spokes and I believe Sam said he was working on a 26 Inch Spoke.. You have my number if you need ANY plugs on bikes I got them..


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Jan 30 2011, 10:32 AM~19736652
> *Just got my Deluxe back together yesterday. Trying to bring a little of the CA style to the Reno area...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD BRAH, Can't wait to get mine put bacc together just picc'd my wheels bacc up from getting them Powder Coated THEM SPOKES AND WHITE WALLS ARE THE BIZNEZZ!!!!


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

just picc'd my Spokes up from Powder Coat Saturday afternoon
Here is what im trying to put together!!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Jan 31 2011, 12:10 AM~19743584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie, I like the powder coating on the rotor  

Keep posting them pics as you go along :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Milcc+Jan 31 2011, 12:37 AM~19743437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Jan 31 2011, 02:10 AM~19743584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good  What paint for the body work ?


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Jan 30 2011, 12:32 PM~19736652
> *Just got my Deluxe back together yesterday. Trying to bring a little of the CA style to the Reno area...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike!


----------



## laidlow62 (Jun 11, 2010)

> > *You need one of these for your holster by your seat *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> Bad Ass shovel!


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Jan 31 2011, 06:09 PM~19749218
> *Looking good  What paint for the body work ?
> *


WHITE with Red and tying Blacc into it too tried to go with club colors but have powder coated so much stuff Red that it kinda over powers the Blacc.. but it will be Clean


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by laidlow62_@Jan 31 2011, 08:14 PM~19750628
> *Bad Ass shovel!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 18 2011, 08:47 PM~19634683
> *We took over the show this year up here & in LA  :thumbsup: Last Year Trip From Vatos & Viclas had a both at the The Show up here I dont know what happend this Year :dunno:  :dunno: We need more to come out to both the shows to Repn our Style Viclas
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXT4NIA (Jan 12, 2011)

sick rides got 5k have painter and cromer want 2 build 1 can some 1 let me know whatz up.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619+Feb 1 2011, 12:10 PM~19756525-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nakedcitycycles.com/Customer_Bikes.php
:biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

Whats a good place to get wheels and a stereo system for my electra glide near san jose?


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> He is BACC AT THE PAINT SHOP getting MORE Murals and Graphics put on it now!! will be done in 2 weeks!! He is trying to KILL THE SHOW CIRCUIT this year!!! Cali Mike is a nut!! that bike has about an easy 200 more Lbs of after market stuff put on it that is a TRUE SLED cuz that bitch is Heavy as Fucc!! u gotta see it in person to get the full aspect to how much detail he has had done to this Street Glide!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

yea i think this was rite around the first of the year here in San Diego. that man does it big with what ever he does trust me.. if u seen the van he had in the 90s that had 6 wheels and real marble floors chandilear bear skin rug and fire place. or his 66 rag with the clear top,trunk.hood, and doors back in the days...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Feb 2 2011, 04:30 PM~19769180
> *yea i think this was rite around the first of the year here in San Diego. that man does it big with what ever he does trust me.. if u seen the van he had in the 90s that had 6 wheels and real marble floors chandilear bear skin rug and fire place. or his 66 rag with the clear top,trunk.hood, and doors back in the days...
> *


:yes:

Escalade trk off the chain and he still as that 66 Rag!


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

What extended bags should I get?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop63onDz_@Feb 2 2011, 08:40 PM~19771268
> *What extended bags should I get?
> *


post pix of ur bike


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

get abs bags, not the extensions IMO
I will get bad das next because I like the no latches set up


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Milcc+Jan 31 2011, 12:10 AM~19743584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF! WHEN YOU GO'IN TA POST SOME PICS OF YOUR NEW TOY?
AND HIT THE STREETS, I'M GET TIRED OF RIDIN ALONE. FIRST WE CAN GO TO THE TACO SHOP THEN DA CHICKIN SHACK, THEN SOME SEA FOOD THEN...... :biggrin:


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

soft tail custom edition


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKED74_@Feb 2 2011, 11:22 PM~19772609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what brand of frame is that?



bike looks good.


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

its a harley davidson


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKED74_@Feb 2 2011, 11:27 PM~19772666
> *its a harley davidson
> *


ohh ok. 



when you said custom edition...i thought for some reason it was an aftermarket frame.


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

its a harley only tru boss roll like this


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKED74_@Feb 2 2011, 11:39 PM~19772837
> *its a harley only tru boss roll like this
> *


anymore pics?


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

what kind of bike do u have got pic


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Feb 2 2011, 04:30 PM~19769180
> *yea i think this was rite around the first of the year here in San Diego. that man does it big with what ever he does trust me.. if u seen the van he had in the 90s that had 6 wheels and real marble floors chandilear bear skin rug and fire place. or his 66 rag with the clear top,trunk.hood, and doors back in the days...
> *



Yeah we have the 66 Rag at our Shop now, we are Re-spray'n it..Still has the see thru Doors,Hood and Trunk!! OH AND The Clear Top!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by one4SJ_@Feb 2 2011, 10:36 PM~19773576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a harley?


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Feb 3 2011, 02:20 AM~19774875
> *Is this a harley?
> *


nope


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Feb 3 2011, 01:45 AM~19774984
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AUGUST 3rd thru the 7th I Hope to see y'all out here in Vegas for the NATIONAL BIKERS ROUND-UP held at the Las Vegas Speedway. the RACES are FRIDAY NIGHT Cash & Trophy's to the winners in their Class... Lots of cats coming from The Midwest, East Coast and the Dirty Dirty to get some of the big Money cats are putting up on there Bikes!! Pre-Reg for the races is $100 or $150 that Wednesday the Start of the Event and if you are in the Pro Class then your Pre-Reg is $150 or $200 at the Gate. We are still working out the Prize money not sure if it's $1000 first place or WINNER Take All Of The Pot plus the First Place Trophy!!


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

SHOVELHEADS POR VIDA!!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nuklhed82_@Feb 3 2011, 11:48 PM~19783001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Anyone using this product on a softail?
What you think?
Are there better options out there?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nuklhed82_@Feb 3 2011, 10:48 PM~19783001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BAD-ASS!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nuklhed82_@Feb 3 2011, 09:48 PM~19783001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 4 2011, 06:14 PM~19790391
> *Anyone using this product on a softail?
> What you think?
> Are there better options out there?
> ...



interesting. Id be interested in hearing feedback as well


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Feb 4 2011, 05:14 PM~19790391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X's 2! :happysad:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 4 2011, 08:14 PM~19790391
> *Anyone using this product on a softail?
> What you think?
> Are there better options out there?
> ...


must be pretty badass...




'cause they had The Doors playing in the background. :biggrin:


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nuklhed82_@Feb 3 2011, 10:48 PM~19783001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

built and sold


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

$ 75 shipped


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fresnocustoms559+Jan 16 2011, 02:12 AM~19610174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST SICK!! :wow:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Jan 30 2011, 09:32 AM~19736652
> *Just got my Deluxe back together yesterday. Trying to bring a little of the CA style to the Reno area...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I will be putting this Deluxe up for sale soon if anybody is interested, just PM me :biggrin:


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by papa paul_@Feb 9 2011, 10:16 PM~19832698
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN Diamond Cut, Keep the Pics coming..


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*ANYBODY HAVE ALL THE HARDWARE FROM THE TOUR PK INCLUDING CAGE IT RESTS ON THAT YOU WANNA SELL???*


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Feb 10 2011, 11:03 AM~19836142
> *CLEAN Diamond Cut, Keep the Pics coming..
> *


Thanks bro!!!!!!!! I will have some more up real soon just got to down load them!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 14 2011, 07:25 AM~19864849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

:biggrin: my lil toy


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

a better pic :biggrin: we all start some where


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Feb 14 2011, 10:41 PM~19872733
> *a better pic :biggrin: we all start some where
> 
> 
> ...



THAT'S THE BIZNEZ!!! Keep it up yungsta we will see you Pounding the Freeways real soon!!! looking Good


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

got these forward controls for sale. never used them. bought them from Bare Knuckle Choppers, they cost $439 new. http://www.bareknucklechoppers.com/controls.html 

im open to offers.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Feb 4 2011, 06:14 PM~19790391
> *Anyone using this product on a softail?
> What you think?
> Are there better options out there?
> ...



I have a few friends with this system and they all love it. You can adjust height and ride firmness on the go. Another system like it is made by Platinum.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 17 2011, 08:20 AM~19891319
> *got these forward controls for sale. never used them. bought them from Bare Knuckle Choppers, they cost $439 new. http://www.bareknucklechoppers.com/controls.html
> 
> im open to offers.
> ...



Would be nice with polished brass pegs :biggrin:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's some pics I took from this past weekends car/bike show in Corona, CA


----------



## 68lincolnsuicide (Jan 21, 2011)

i had a nice bike til lady turned in front of me on yellow light here some after accident pictures 

its being rebuilt now gettin 250 rear tire, triple trees raked 7 degrees, 60 spoke front rim, custom paint by myself. still up in air about paint debating black with some green flames


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Feb 16 2011, 02:08 AM~19882017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Feb 19 2011, 04:21 PM~19911421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

AND AFTER</span>



















That Chopper Fender really shows that wheel off

















The Kicc Stand before she was Cleared!!








The Tour Pac before it was Cleared!!








The Bacc Rest!! Had to have that Diamond in there!!








The Gas Pedal and Floor Boards with the 36 in them!! gotta post the Pics of them Finished








Now i just have to put the Tour Pac bacc on and tune the Stereo Up and she is ready to hit the Freeway!!!


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

I'LL Post Pics of the 08 Blacc & Green Road Glide in the Bacc ground of the Garage Later


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

anyone here in the Houston area?


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

Taking a few sidewalk shots before _World of Wheels_ in KC last weekend....


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Feb 21 2011, 03:35 AM~19921715
> *AND AFTER</span>
> 
> 
> ...


You'll need a santa claus suit for the after version :cheesy:


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic53+Feb 19 2011, 09:14 PM~19912716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good  One of a kind, I like it :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by owen3055_@Feb 21 2011, 05:51 PM~19925578
> *Taking a few sidewalk shots before World of Wheels in KC last weekend....
> 
> 
> ...


Sic bike


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Feb 22 2011, 02:36 PM~19933524
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by owen3055_@Feb 21 2011, 05:51 PM~19925578
> *Taking a few sidewalk shots before World of Wheels in KC last weekend....
> 
> 
> ...


  clean bike!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~NYK~_@Feb 16 2011, 01:08 AM~19882017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dyebartdie_@Feb 18 2011, 05:49 PM~19904309
> *Here's some pics I took from this past weekends car/bike show in Corona, CA
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: nice


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the good words. I need to sell it so I can start another! My Homie has a RG for sale too. Any advise on where to list them?


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by owen3055_@Feb 23 2011, 06:47 PM~19944372
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT ROAD GLIDE is the BIZNEZ!!! i like how that Fairing has been molded as one with the windshield!!


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 22 2011, 11:02 PM~19938475
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GLAD YOU FINALLY GETTING ON THE GROUND!! nice Color Choice!!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

http://hogg-upmagazine.com/hogg01_flash/#/Magazine/0


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Feb 24 2011, 02:24 AM~19947775
> *THAT ROAD GLIDE is the BIZNEZ!!! i like how that Fairing has been molded as one with the windshield!!
> *



This cat is no-joke. He is in the plastic industry and does some cool stuff like that molded windshield. He is ANAL about his rides like turning all the fasteners to 12 o'clock... I'm talking PERFECT..


This fender is ALL METAL. No B.S. on this thing whatsoever.....


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by owen3055_@Feb 24 2011, 08:29 AM~19949169
> *This cat is no-joke.  He is in the plastic industry and does some cool stuff like that molded windshield.  He is ANAL about his rides like turning all the fasteners to 12 o'clock...  I'm talking PERFECT..
> This fender is ALL METAL.  No B.S. on this thing whatsoever.....
> 
> ...


How much is he asking for the Road Glide and what year is it?


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

2010, and he wants $39k. Even the rear axle is chrome!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Feb 24 2011, 01:25 AM~19947780
> *GLAD YOU FINALLY GETTING ON THE GROUND!! nice Color Choice!!
> *


 :0


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

36- 24- 36- 26!!


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

anybody havin trouble with DNA 52 spoke wheels? Ive been hearin that these wheels leak.


----------



## 408_RIDER (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been checking out this forum for while. There are some BAD ASS Hogs on this thread. A lot if motivation to get my Hog done up. Here are a couple of pics of my Hog that I've been working on.


----------



## Milcc (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408_RIDER_@Feb 24 2011, 11:55 PM~19956394
> *I've been checking out this forum for while. There are some BAD ASS Hogs on this thread. A lot if motivation to get my Hog done up. Here are a couple of pics of my  Hog that I've been working on.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.. I See that Digital Dash, Them Paul Yaffe Bars, Street Glide inner Fairing, them Blacc Fishtails set off the Anniversary Paint Job!!


----------



## 408_RIDER (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Milcc_@Feb 24 2011, 11:17 PM~19956486
> *Nice.. I See that Digital Dash, Them Paul Yaffe Bars, Street Glide inner Fairing, them Blacc Fishtails set off the Anniversary Paint Job!!
> *



Thanks Brah. It is a never ending project. You seriously know the upgrades... Your "Loyal To One" project is BAD ASS!!! Keep the updates going.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408_RIDER_@Feb 25 2011, 12:55 AM~19956394
> *I've been checking out this forum for while. There are some BAD ASS Hogs on this thread. A lot if motivation to get my Hog done up. Here are a couple of pics of my  Hog that I've been working on.
> 
> 
> ...


Bad-ass ride!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408_RIDER_@Feb 24 2011, 11:55 PM~19956394
> *I've been checking out this forum for while. There are some BAD ASS Hogs on this thread. A lot if motivation to get my Hog done up. Here are a couple of pics of my  Hog that I've been working on.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## EPTRUMORS (Jan 6, 2008)

Imperials El Paso Tx


----------



## EPTRUMORS (Jan 6, 2008)

IMPERIALS EL PASO TX CHUY AND POLY AND DAVIDS SCOOTERS


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Just Made it in the Urban Bagger Magazine Feburary Issue :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Feb 25 2011, 03:03 PM~19960267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo on color


----------



## 408_RIDER (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Feb 25 2011, 08:00 PM~19962724
> *Just Made it in the Urban Bagger Magazine Feburary Issue :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EPTRUMORS_@Feb 25 2011, 08:57 PM~19962702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

Anymore Pics of this one?


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Feb 25 2011, 10:00 PM~19962724
> *Just Made it in the Urban Bagger Magazine Feburary Issue :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 22 2011, 11:27 AM~19666728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Feb 25 2011, 09:00 PM~19962724
> *Just Made it in the Urban Bagger Magazine Feburary Issue :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I copped this issue when it came out. SICK Vicla
:thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 12 2011, 07:54 AM~19572078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can you hook me up with the front and rear tire size of your bike?
I know it's a 21 and probably a 16 in the rear....but what is the rest
How much width, depth...stuff like that
I'm looking for the right ones...but I can't find any.
I like these tires.

Thanks
Erik


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Feb 25 2011, 09:00 PM~19962724
> *Just Made it in the Urban Bagger Magazine Feburary Issue :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP ANT'DOGG, HOW U BEEN MAN? LOOKING GOOD BROTHER... CONGRTAS ON UR SPREAD... TRIP ON THIS, I GOT THE FRONT COVER OF THE NEXT ~VATOS Y VICLAS~ ISSUE #4.. PM ME UR E-MAIL AND ILL SEND A PICTURE OF THE COVER... SHOULD BE OUT IN ABOUT 6 WEEKS FROM WHAT I HEAR. WELL MY SLED IS STILL IN THE SHOP IM EXTENDING THE BACK FENDER 4INCHES, ENGRAVING A FEW MORE THINGS THATS ABOUT IT... HOWS THE FAMILIA DOING?
I HOPE ALL IS WELL HOMIE, KEEP IN TOUCH FOOOOO.....


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

HERES SOME PICTURES FROM THE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW.
SHIT WE WERE LOOKING SHARP NO DOUGHT...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by luvict60+Feb 25 2011, 11:04 PM~19963721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP ERIK HOW U BEEN? HOWS THE BIKE COMMING ALONG? POST SOME PICTURES LETS SEE THE PROGRESS... :biggrin: YA, FRONT IS ~21, 3 1/2 INCH~
THE REAR IS A STOCK HARLEY 16 INCH. I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE PUT AN 18 IN THE REAR, BUT I REALLY SEE KNOW DIFFERANCE, JUST UR PREFFERANCE...


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 26 2011, 10:41 AM~19965604
> *WHATS UP ANT'DOGG, HOW U BEEN MAN? LOOKING GOOD BROTHER... CONGRTAS ON UR SPREAD... TRIP ON THIS, I GOT THE FRONT COVER OF THE NEXT ~VATOS Y VICLAS~ ISSUE #4.. PM ME UR E-MAIL AND ILL SEND A PICTURE OF THE COVER... SHOULD BE OUT IN ABOUT 6 WEEKS FROM WHAT I HEAR. WELL MY SLED IS STILL IN THE SHOP IM EXTENDING THE BACK FENDER 4INCHES, ENGRAVING A FEW MORE THINGS THATS ABOUT IT... HOWS THE FAMILIA DOING?
> I HOPE ALL IS WELL HOMIE, KEEP IN TOUCH FOOOOO.....
> *


WHATS UP CLOWNEY, EARLY CONGRATS ON THE VATOS Y VICLAS MAG COVER I WILL LOOK OUT FOR IT. WHEN IS YOUR VICLA COMING BACK OUT? YOU BACK TO NORMAL FROM YOUR INJURIES?


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

*TTT*

For all the Riders on 2


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@Feb 26 2011, 11:59 AM~19966067
> *WHATS UP CLOWNEY, EARLY CONGRATS ON THE VATOS Y VICLAS MAG COVER I WILL LOOK OUT FOR IT. WHEN IS YOUR VICLA COMING BACK OUT? YOU BACK TO NORMAL FROM YOUR INJURIES?
> *


HD jesse- Do you have a bigger picture of your avitar?
Post it


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@Feb 28 2011, 07:06 PM~19982794
> *HD jesse- Do you have a bigger picture of your avitar?
> Post it
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg9ahie5ubM

WHAT'S UP HUSTLER MY BIKE IS ACTUALLY GOING THROUGH A COMPLETE MAKE OVER RIGHT NOW. NICE ROAD KING ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408_RIDER (Feb 19, 2011)

Just slapped on Legend air system this afternoon. Now, I just need to rack up some dough for the white walls...


stock height










bagged


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 408_RIDER_@Feb 28 2011, 09:11 PM~19984045
> *Just slapped on Legend air system this afternoon. Now, I just need to rack up some dough for the white walls...
> stock height
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

*Posting these pictures for one of my boys here in town*  
Murdered out sportster~187~


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

'Cause those murals are killin' um :0 :wow:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

All nice bikes in here


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

Looking good homie


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by highway_@Mar 1 2011, 08:42 PM~19992577
> *Looking good homie
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@Feb 26 2011, 10:59 AM~19966067
> *WHATS UP CLOWNEY, EARLY CONGRATS ON THE VATOS Y VICLAS MAG COVER I WILL LOOK OUT FOR IT. WHEN IS YOUR VICLA COMING BACK OUT? YOU BACK TO NORMAL FROM YOUR INJURIES?
> *


WHATS UP JESSE.. I SEEN UR PARTS AT EDGARS SHOP...  YA MAN, IM GOOD WALKING AND BACK TO NORMAL... IM BLESSED AND VERY LUCKY... MY BIKES AT FINELINE RIGHT NOW, MY TINS SHOULD GO TO EDGAR TOMORROW, GET THE BALL ROLLING YOU KNOW... I HAVE A FEW THINGS UP MY SLEEVE TRY TO SWITCH IT UP A LIL BIT.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## 408_RIDER (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@Mar 1 2011, 05:51 PM~19992108
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 1 2011, 09:19 PM~19992980
> *WHATS UP JESSE.. I SEEN UR PARTS AT EDGARS SHOP...   YA MAN, IM GOOD WALKING AND BACK TO NORMAL... IM BLESSED AND VERY LUCKY... MY BIKES AT FINELINE RIGHT NOW, MY TINS SHOULD GO TO EDGAR TOMORROW, GET THE BALL ROLLING YOU KNOW... I HAVE A FEW THINGS UP MY SLEEVE TRY TO SWITCH IT UP A LIL BIT.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE THOSE THINGS UP YOUR SLEEVE ARE ALWAYS VERY CLEAN AND CREATIVE WHEN DO YOU EXPECT TO HAVE IT DONE?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@Mar 1 2011, 06:07 PM~19992253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick Ass paint, absolutely loving this paint job!!! More pics???


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@Mar 1 2011, 05:50 PM~19992099
> *Posting these pictures for one of my boys here in town
> Murdered out sportster~187~
> 
> ...


Was it just by chance that "187" ended up on page #187 of the thread :biggrin:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408_RIDER_@Feb 28 2011, 07:11 PM~19984045
> *Just slapped on Legend air system this afternoon. Now, I just need to rack up some dough for the white walls...
> stock height
> 
> ...


Bro your bike is looking awesome, I really like those ceramic coated fishtail pipes! :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888+Mar 2 2011, 02:59 PM~19998387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :biggrin: 
We do it big like a freightliner rig


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

BUMP FROM PAGE 3


----------



## 408_RIDER (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Mar 2 2011, 05:27 PM~20000377
> *Bro your bike is looking awesome, I really like those ceramic coated fishtail pipes!  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro. There by Freedom Performance exhaust. One cew thing about these pipes is that the tips are interchangeable with a couple of different tips. They have a deep throaty sound. BTW, that chopper looks dope.

:thumbsup:


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@Mar 1 2011, 07:07 PM~19992253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 26 2011, 09:41 AM~19965604
> *WHATS UP ANT'DOGG, HOW U BEEN MAN? LOOKING GOOD BROTHER... CONGRTAS ON UR SPREAD... TRIP ON THIS, I GOT THE FRONT COVER OF THE NEXT ~VATOS Y VICLAS~ ISSUE #4.. PM ME UR E-MAIL AND ILL SEND A PICTURE OF THE COVER... SHOULD BE OUT IN ABOUT 6 WEEKS FROM WHAT I HEAR. WELL MY SLED IS STILL IN THE SHOP IM EXTENDING THE BACK FENDER 4INCHES, ENGRAVING A FEW MORE THINGS THATS ABOUT IT... HOWS THE FAMILIA DOING?
> I HOPE ALL IS WELL HOMIE, KEEP IN TOUCH FOOOOO.....
> *


What up Hommie Thanks finnaly getting some love on a Magazine :biggrin: 
Congrats on that Magazine shot! Shoot Me some pics of that Cover Hommie Hows the Hommie Trip doing from the Magazine?? Havent seen him in a while. I got to go pic up that Magazine :biggrin: 
Yea engraved a few more things to Hommie I took ur Idea on those Tail pipes They came out Nice.. Family doing good trying to make it to Vegas again This Year Hope to see you there Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 26 2011, 09:48 AM~19965645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

187 murdered out


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by highway_@Mar 5 2011, 05:49 PM~20023929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man I am stuck on this bike, I just had my shit painted and although it looks good his is much nicer! Where is this bike from and who did the murals??? 

Much Props :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Mar 6 2011, 06:26 PM~20029571
> *Man I am stuck on this bike, I just had my shit painted and although it looks good his is much nicer! Where is this bike from and who did the murals???
> 
> Much Props  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

just got my new bike last week...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 8 2011, 05:16 PM~20044814
> *just got my new bike last week...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Mar 8 2011, 06:16 PM~20044814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bikes


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

Does any one know of a website or where i can buy streched bags for my roadking? Thank you.


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Mar 8 2011, 07:58 PM~20046204
> *Does any one know of a website or where i can buy streched bags for my roadking? Thank you.
> *


baggernation.com baddad.com arlenness.com there are a few more


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 8 2011, 05:23 PM~20044867
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


any problems with the stretch rear fender? like wind catching underneath it and causing wobbling or drag?

Nice bike!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Mar 8 2011, 07:58 PM~20046204
> *Does any one know of a website or where i can buy streched bags for my roadking? Thank you.
> *


Check craigslist and ebay first.

you'll see some on ebay real cheap but they are fiberglass and will need serious touching up. Another option is bag extenders that you mount to your existing hard bargs (assuming your RK has hard bags and not hte leather wrapped ones) once installed and painted they look clean. they were stock on the cvo street glide i believe.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE+Mar 8 2011, 05:38 PM~20044981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: I see them all the time on CL.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 8 2011, 05:23 PM~20044867
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn u went there bro :wow: bike is way nice look at those daytons


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

bike week


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@Mar 1 2011, 06:50 PM~19992099
> *Posting these pictures for one of my boys here in town
> Murdered out sportster~187~
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 26 2011, 09:48 AM~19965645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

miss my baby... :yessad: 















































































should have my baby back together in a few months, im on it... :happysad: 
~ESE BIG CLOWNY~ REPPIN CALIFAS... :guns:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 10 2011, 07:10 PM~20062616
> *sick
> *


GRACIAS BROTHER...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

hey brohow wide are ur 16 in apes?


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 10 2011, 11:30 PM~20064915
> *hey brohow wide are ur 16 in apes?
> *


U KNOW IM NOT TO SURE BROTHER, SOME BITCH LAID ME OUT ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO. FUCKEN APES CRACKED STRAIGHT IN HALF, IF NOT I WOULD HAVE GOT U THE MESSURMENT... HAAA....  BIKES IN THE SHOP COMMING BACK WITH A LIL NEW LOOK.. 








SEE, WASNT BULL SHITTING, THATS WHY I SAID I MISS MY BABY.. HAAAH.. :biggrin:


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

Clowny hope your feelin better, Sorry about your vicla. I know the rebirth is gonna be SICK!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chill Da Kine_@Mar 10 2011, 11:40 PM~20064997
> *Clowny hope your feelin better, Sorry about your vicla. I know the rebirth is gonna be SICK!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


OOHHHH~YEAAAHHH.... ALREADY IN THE PROCESS BRO....


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a 06 RK. i want to switch to a single front brake caliper.
What would I need to do besides getting a new fork? Is it just that simple to eliminate one rotor and one caliper?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm trying to get more into airbrushing on bikes. Does anyone know where I can find out about dates and times of shows/runs? Or does anyone here need murals? Any help is appreciated. Pm me if you can, thanks


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 11 2011, 01:14 AM~20064835
> *miss my baby... :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


*HEY PERRO, THIS IS ONE OF THE BADDEST BIKES IF NOT THE BADDEST BIKES IN CALIFAS HOMIE. MUCH PROPS ON THE BUILD AND THATS ONE BAD BITCH REPEN THAT EM SGV.....THATS HOW WE DO IT CLOWN DOGG!!!!!
*


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Jan 12 2011, 12:29 AM~19571787
> *LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER EASY RIDER BIKE SHOW 1/8/11
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS WHAT IM TALKEN BOUT ...TTMFT...BAD ASS BIKES RIGHT THERE!!!!* :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i was gonna get these but its for single rotor its a good price and the guy needs money if anyone is interested hit him up... he is located in north county san diego... my road king is dual disc so its a no go for me... im just tryen to help out anyone on here...
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/mcy/2251739249.html


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 11 2011, 12:40 AM~20064996
> *U KNOW IM NOT TO SURE BROTHER, SOME BITCH LAID ME OUT ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO. FUCKEN APES CRACKED STRAIGHT IN HALF, IF NOT I WOULD HAVE GOT U THE MESSURMENT... HAAA....  BIKES IN THE SHOP COMMING BACK WITH A LIL NEW LOOK..
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro.. That bike is baddddd and i cant wait to see it when it comes back.. :biggrin:


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

*BUMP FO THE HOMIES!!*


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 11 2011, 01:13 PM~20067892
> *Thanks bro.. That bike is baddddd and i cant wait to see it when it comes back..  :biggrin:
> *


*x100*  :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop63onDz (Nov 15, 2004)

what pipes do I get for my 07 electra glide? I want some fish tails. Also some guy told me I wouldnt have to mess with the computer if I add pipes. is that true?


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KABRON+Jan 3 2011, 08:13 PM~19494766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

*NOT A HARLEY, BUT THE STYLE IS COMPARABLE TO LOWRIDER BIKES. THIS IS "TYPICAL LOWLIFE" IT WAS BUILT BY DENVERS CHOPPERS IN THE '70's. IT HAS A KAWASAKI MOTOR IN A BONDO DIAMOND SHAPED FRAME. IT ALSO HAS CANDY RED PAINT. LIKE I SAID IT HAS THE STYLE OF A LOWRIDER BIKE. MOST FROWN ON THESE BUT TO EACH THEIR OWN. THE BIKE IS GETTIN FRESHENED UP. *


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

*BUMP FO THIS TOPIC.....*  :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 11 2011, 01:14 AM~20064835
> *miss my baby... :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


*SUPA SICK CLOWN DOGG....PURO SGV HOMIE!!!*  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*USO L.V. covering some ground today out by the damn...











PHAT HOGG...NOT TALKING BOUT THE BIKE EITHER LOL 
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/IMG_5200.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 13 2011, 06:54 PM~20083332
> *USO L.V. covering some ground today out by the damn...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 13 2011, 05:54 PM~20083332
> *USO L.V. covering some ground today out by the damn...
> 
> 
> ...


That was a good ride today USO :ninja:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 13 2011, 05:54 PM~20083332
> *USO L.V. covering some ground today out by the damn...
> 
> 
> ...


great way to spend the day  Uso


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga+Mar 13 2011, 07:49 PM~20083816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :wave: How you been my brotha?!?


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 13 2011, 05:54 PM~20083332
> *USO L.V. covering some ground today out by the damn...
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 13 2011, 08:54 PM~20083332
> *USO L.V. covering some ground today out by the damn...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *LOOKEN GOOD...*


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 11 2011, 10:09 PM~20072659
> *NOT A HARLEY, BUT THE STYLE IS COMPARABLE TO LOWRIDER BIKES. THIS IS "TYPICAL LOWLIFE" IT WAS BUILT BY DENVERS CHOPPERS IN THE '70's. IT HAS A KAWASAKI MOTOR IN A BONDO DIAMOND SHAPED FRAME. IT ALSO HAS CANDY RED PAINT. LIKE I SAID IT HAS THE STYLE OF A LOWRIDER BIKE. MOST FROWN ON THESE BUT TO EACH THEIR OWN. THE BIKE IS GETTIN FRESHENED UP.
> 
> 
> ...


I SEE YOU'RE FEELING BETTER! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

From this 



























to this


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tra1414+Mar 13 2011, 09:49 PM~20085082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie!Nothing better than 16" Apes,thinking about going bigger on mine.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

im tryen to get comfortable so i can make a trip from san diego to vegas real soon...thanks big marc


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 14 2011, 11:13 AM~20087975
> *im tryen to get comfortable so i can make a trip from san diego to vegas real soon...thanks big marc
> *


Hit me when you touchdown,alot of nice riding here...just get here before July :happysad: I'll be in the Raghouse then...with the top up!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I also installed my 6x9s in my bags...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

does anyone know which harley this comes on? Or where I can find the exact same sticker? if you do, please PM me thanks


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Mar 14 2011, 02:16 AM~20086311
> *I SEE YOU'RE FEELING BETTER! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: *JUST BEEN DOING A LOT OF TESTING. GOTTA TRY & GET BACK ON THE GRIND. YOU KNOW HOW THAT IS.*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have a 4" chrome speaker can that can be mounted to bars or crash bars...

Lookin good Big Marc...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 14 2011, 05:23 PM~20090531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SLED....


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 14 2011, 07:15 PM~20091677
> *anyone have a 4" chrome speaker can that can be mounted to bars or crash bars...
> 
> Lookin good Big Marc...
> *


LOOK UP FINELINE CYCLES LOCATED IN THE CITY OF BALDWIN PARK CA... GIVE THEM A CALL ASK FOR ROBERT, TELL'EM CLOWNY SAID TO HOOK U UP BRO... IF ITS DISTANCE JUST HAVE HIM SHIP IT...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks homie...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 14 2011, 07:30 PM~20091851
> *thanks homie...
> *


U NEED CUSTOM SEATS LOOK UP " DANNY GREY" BAD ASS CUSTOM WORK FOR ALL BIKES... LOCATED IN THE O.C.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's one from the J-Dog Customs open house yesterday.










More on http://www.jaebueno.com


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 14 2011, 09:21 PM~20093054
> *Here's one from the J-Dog Customs open house yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMN!!


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1SJESR_@Mar 14 2011, 10:35 PM~20094110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


01 road king. 95inch motor chain drive beat is loud n clear! 12k obo clean title or trade


----------



## ST8SGVRIDA (Oct 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 14 2011, 11:21 PM~20093054
> *Here's one from the J-Dog Customs open house yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


*SUPA TIGHT.....THATS THE ESTILLO RIGHT THERE...GEEZ UP!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Mar 14 2011, 07:15 PM~20091677
> *anyone have a 4" chrome speaker can that can be mounted to bars or crash bars...
> 
> Lookin good Big Marc...
> *


Thanks Big Joe.Look up the ones that are 5 1/4" sound way better.Try ebay as well. 



> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 14 2011, 07:23 PM~20091756
> *
> 
> NICE SLED....
> *


Thanks carnal,you doing the most!Cant wait to see your next one.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> Thanks Big Joe.Look up the ones that are 5 1/4" sound way better.Try ebay as well.
> 
> Thanks homie.. i got too many projects..Tryin to knock them down one at a time..


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

Not trying to hi-jack this thread, but can I get some love over here ?!?...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20043790

:sprint:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by owen3055_@Mar 15 2011, 05:43 PM~20100174
> *Not trying to hi-jack this thread, but can I get some love over here ?!?...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20043790
> ...


Def a Bad Ass Mother! :yes:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by owen3055_@Mar 15 2011, 06:43 PM~20100174
> *Not trying to hi-jack this thread, but can I get some love over here ?!?...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20043790
> ...


WHATS UP BRO? I GAVE U PROPS WHEN U POSTED UR SLED.. GO BACK AND CHECK UR RESPONSES... NO DOUGHT THAT U HAVE A BAD ASS BIKE, MOTHER FUCKER IS CLEAN... POST MORE PICTURES.... :biggrin MUCH RESPECT....


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@Feb 28 2011, 06:06 PM~19982794
> *HD jesse- Do you have a bigger picture of your avitar?
> Post it
> *


Here's a bigger pic (that I took  )of his avatar


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dyebartdie_@Mar 18 2011, 11:38 AM~20121716
> *Here's a bigger pic (that I took    )of his avatar
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 14 2011, 09:21 PM~20093054
> *Here's one from the J-Dog Customs open house yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


SICK :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dyebartdie_@Mar 18 2011, 10:38 AM~20121716
> *Here's a bigger pic (that I took    )of his avatar
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 10 2011, 11:19 PM~20064853
> *GRACIAS BROTHER...
> *


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Bad ass wheel


> _Originally posted by dyebartdie_@Mar 18 2011, 11:38 AM~20121716
> *Here's a bigger pic (that I took    )of his avatar
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@Mar 19 2011, 09:19 PM~20131526
> * Bad ass wheel
> *


Thanks Hustler, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Currently going through a makeover hopefully it will be done soon


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1SJESR_@Mar 15 2011, 12:30 AM~20094059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckr looks bad ass brotha that pik dont do it justice


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@Mar 19 2011, 10:57 PM~20132470
> *Thanks Hustler,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Currently going through a makeover hopefully it will be done soon
> *


SUP LOCO...


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 21 2011, 01:28 PM~20143000
> *SUP LOCO...
> *


What's up Trucha? How is the vicla coming along? Will it be ready for the July 31st Los Angeles show?


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@Mar 21 2011, 01:50 PM~20143506
> *What's up Trucha? How is the vicla coming along? Will it be ready for the July 31st Los Angeles show?
> *


WHATS UP FOO.. MY TINS R SITTING RIGHT NEXT TO URS AT EDGARS SHOP. LOOKS LIKE WE BOTH GOTTA WAIT NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 17 2011, 02:15 PM~20114375
> *WHATS UP BRO? I GAVE U PROPS WHEN U POSTED UR SLED.. GO BACK AND CHECK UR RESPONSES... NO DOUGHT THAT U HAVE A BAD ASS BIKE, MOTHER FUCKER IS CLEAN... POST MORE PICTURES.... :biggrin MUCH RESPECT....
> *


Sup, Homes! You were the first brother to shout out, and earned much respect from myself with the way you shine on others. Its cool to see someone doin' it like yourself, that can still slow down and send props to another! I was sorry to see/hear about your accident- but I can say one good thing... You were out on the streets layin' it down and enjoying your ride instead of trailering it from show to show! You get all the credit for being a real biker, and brother to others! Get that whip back out on the streets!!

Now for the love I'm looking for..... It's not just good words, I need a homie to _show me the money_!!!!! I'm ready to start another project! (asnd yes Trucha, I will diamond cut the next one!)


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Feb 26 2011, 06:54 PM~19965671
> *GRACIAS HOMIE.....
> WHATS UP ERIK HOW U BEEN? HOWS THE BIKE COMMING ALONG? POST SOME PICTURES LETS SEE THE PROGRESS... :biggrin:  YA, FRONT IS ~21, 3 1/2 INCH~
> THE REAR IS A STOCK HARLEY 16 INCH. I KNOW ALOT OF PEOPLE PUT AN 18 IN THE REAR, BUT I REALLY SEE KNOW DIFFERANCE, JUST UR PREFFERANCE...
> *


Late reaction: 

The Road King is in my brothers storage moment. My girl moved in with me...so we had to bring back her house to it's original and settle her with her stuff with me.

At the moment I can't order some parts. I have two cars. One is here in Europe...the second still in Texas. If I can sell the Lincoln in the US it would be nice. That car is at our businesspartners property. It's all og with low miles and approximately 20 years of storage. First owner















































Located in Buffalo, Texas between Dallas and Houston


And some footage... :biggrin: 

http://s165.photobucket.com/albums/u80/hol...oln%20Mark%20V/

$ 2000,- USD firm (same price I payd for it)


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by owen3055_@Mar 22 2011, 08:52 PM~20156520
> *Sup, Homes!  You were the first brother to shout out, and earned much respect from myself with the way you shine on others.  Its cool to see someone doin' it like yourself, that can still slow down and send props to another!  I was sorry to see/hear about your accident- but I can say one good thing...  You were out on the streets layin' it down and enjoying your ride instead of trailering it from show to show! You get all the credit for being a real biker, and brother to others!  Get that whip back out on the streets!!
> 
> Now for the love I'm looking for.....  It's not just good words, I need a homie to show me the money!!!!!  I'm ready to start another project!  (asnd yes Trucha, I will diamond cut the next one!)
> *


THATS RIGHT BRO, ALWAYS SHOW LOVE FOR MY RIDERS... MAN UR LOOKING TO SELL THAT THING? U SHOULD KEEP IT, ITS CLEAN... :biggrin: GOOD LUCK ON UR SALE....


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 14 2011, 09:21 PM~20093054
> *Here's one from the J-Dog Customs open house yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Vatos Y Viclas Cinco De Mayo Show: ON the Santa Monica Pier (5-7-11)


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyebartdie_@Mar 25 2011, 12:31 PM~20178766
> *Vatos Y Viclas Cinco De Mayo Show: ON the Santa Monica Pier (5-7-11)
> 
> 
> ...


ILL BE THERE REPPIN... :biggrin:


----------



## LA VIDA 505 (Feb 16, 2011)

la vida repping


























nuevo mexico


----------



## 1953 chevy (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking good NEW MEXICO!!!


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LA VIDA 505_@Mar 25 2011, 07:27 PM~20181026
> *la vida repping
> 
> 
> ...


Clean bikes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA VIDA 505_@Mar 25 2011, 06:27 PM~20181026
> *la vida repping
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIES... DIDNT I MEET U GUYS AT LAST YEAR SUPER SHOW IN LAS VEGAS? LOOKING GOOD, LOOKING GOOD... :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA VIDA 505_@Mar 25 2011, 06:27 PM~20181026
> *la vida repping
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Mar 12 2011, 02:00 AM~20072586
> *MUCH RESPECT. IT SUCKS LIVING IN AZ. THE ONLY TIME I GET TO SEE THEM IS IN THE LAUGHLIN RUN. BUT EVEN THEN THEY CAN'T WEAR THEIR PATCHES. BUT THEY STILL REP TO THE FULLEST.
> *


THEY ARE WEARING THEIR PATCHES AGAIN CARNAL. HAVE BEEN FOR OVER A YEAR NOW. FUCK THE ATF.


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

me and my bro jus painted this one yesterday
















































Delgados customs!


----------



## LA VIDA 505 (Feb 16, 2011)

GRACIA TO ALL THE GENTE SHOWING LUV!!!

LA VIDA PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE 505


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO58_@Mar 27 2011, 12:18 PM~20193020
> *me and my bro jus painted this one yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


DC PUTTING IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

A FEW BIKES IVE WORKED ON:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

AND A FEW MORE,

SOME OLD SOME NEW:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dyebartdie_@Mar 18 2011, 10:38 AM~20121716
> *Here's a bigger pic (that I took    )of his avatar
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 28 2011, 05:39 AM~20196930
> *A FEW BIKES IVE WORKED ON:
> 
> 
> ...


Are there more pix of this beauty???


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 27 2011, 08:39 PM~20196930
> *A FEW BIKES IVE WORKED ON:
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats great colors, is the first picture candy red? and the second root beer?
rrrrrrrrrrrespect, great painting


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Erik64SS_@Mar 28 2011, 01:46 PM~20201958
> *Are there more pix of this beauty???
> *



i second that.


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> GRACIA TO ALL THE GENTE SHOWING LUV!!!
> 
> LA VIDA PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE 505
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> la vida repping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 27 2011, 08:39 PM~20196930
> *A FEW BIKES IVE WORKED ON:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Beautiful work WIMONE


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Mar 28 2011, 07:34 PM~20205629
> *Beautiful work WIMONE
> *


thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

FOR THE RIDERS! POST SOME PICS. SHOW WHAT YOU'RE WORKING WITH


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

some simple letters is did


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 27 2011, 08:39 PM~20196930
> *A FEW BIKES IVE WORKED ON:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: BADAZZ WORK BRO


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

SHOUT OUT TO WIMM AND STYLE KINGS...LOOKING FORWARD TO SEE YOU VATOS IN SANTA THIS YEAR...JASON, CHEVYBOMBS!


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 27 2011, 08:45 PM~20197004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is bugzy old road glide right????????


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

hello, my Name is Alex, i am from Frankfurt- Germany.
At first sorry for my bad englisch 
Last year i bought my Se 103, from the united staates, after i sol my old Shovel, now the RK is here.
In germany we dont have many baggers, but a new scence in germany has born, and now many people build baggers.

here to Road King, in the winter i stripped the bike, because the frame is painted in Gold, now the frame ist black.





























clean the Engine and take him back in the frame


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

more Pictures









































































lowering the Fork 1"-progressive Suspension


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by papa paul_@Apr 2 2011, 12:36 PM~20243056
> *This is bugzy old road glide right????????
> *


sure


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Apr 2 2011, 12:31 PM~20243033
> *SHOUT OUT TO WIMM AND STYLE KINGS...LOOKING FORWARD TO SEE YOU VATOS IN SANTA THIS YEAR...JASON, CHEVYBOMBS!
> *


its like my birthday, i look forward to it every year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 27 2011, 08:39 PM~20196930
> *A FEW BIKES IVE WORKED ON:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work.......


----------



## 6 QUATRO (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 2 2011, 08:46 PM~20245008
> *sure
> *


U DO GOOD WORK!!!!!! SEEN IT BEFORE HE CRASED IT!!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6 QUATRO+Apr 2 2011, 08:20 PM~20245283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, im workin on one right now and got 3 more behind this one so you should see more soon.


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by alexp_@Apr 2 2011, 04:52 PM~20243839
> *hello, my Name is Alex, i am from Frankfurt- Germany.
> At first sorry for my bad englisch
> Last year i bought my Se 103, from the united staates, after i sol my old Shovel, now the RK is here.
> ...


lookin good! :biggrin:


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 27 2011, 08:39 PM~20196930
> *A FEW BIKES IVE WORKED ON:
> 
> 
> ...


in that first pic the sun hits that paint brings the red out. the garage pics you can see the brown clearly.

REAL SICK VICLA!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@Apr 1 2011, 07:33 PM~20238358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 3 2011, 07:14 PM~20250141
> *:barf:
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:
:EDIT- Thanks for the bump


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Apr 4 2011, 11:20 AM~20255838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD FUCKEN MIKE... DO UR THING BOY... 

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Apr 4 2011, 12:20 PM~20255838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA VIDA 505 (Feb 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Apr 4 2011, 11:20 AM~20255838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass vicla homeboy!


----------



## LA VIDA 505 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LA VIDA 505_@Apr 6 2011, 06:55 PM~20277167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SLEDS... :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHATS UP TO ALL MY H-D RIDERS OUT THERE... :wave:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

HERE GOES A FEW PICTURES OF MY BABY... "TRUCHA"


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 6 2011, 07:11 PM~20278136
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY H-D RIDERS OUT THERE... :wave:
> *


What's up homie, how goes the rebuild?


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Apr 8 2011, 06:54 AM~20289820
> *What's up homie, how goes the rebuild?
> *


ITS GETTING THERE BRO, JUST PICKED ALL MY ENGRAVING STUFF THIS MORNING
BACK FENDER IS STRETCHED 4INCHES. JUST WAITING ON THE MURALS NOW...
U KNOW THE GAME, "ITS HURRY UP AND WAIT" SOO IM JUST BEING VERY PATIENT BUT SHOULD BE UP AND READY NEXT OR NO LATER THEN JUNE...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 8 2011, 09:29 AM~20291373
> *ITS GETTING THERE BRO, JUST PICKED ALL MY ENGRAVING STUFF THIS MORNING
> BACK FENDER IS STRETCHED 4INCHES. JUST WAITING ON THE MURALS NOW...
> U KNOW THE GAME, "ITS HURRY UP AND WAIT" SOO IM JUST BEING VERY PATIENT BUT SHOULD BE UP AND READY NEXT OR NO LATER THEN JUNE...
> *


Really looking forward to seeing what you roll out with. It will be good to have you back out on the roads and in the shows representing!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Apr 4 2011, 11:20 AM~20255838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckerz clean!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nuklhed82_@Feb 3 2011, 09:48 PM~19783001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 6 2011, 08:16 PM~20278211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wicked7 (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 6 2011, 08:10 PM~20278117
> *NICE SLEDS... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie your shits tight


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

1994 harley heritage soft tail clean title all harley parts the bike is even cleaner in person 16,976 original miles 11,500 o.b.o or trade for a older chevy 

need it gone make a offer


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 6 2011, 07:11 PM~20278136
> *WHATS UP TO ALL MY H-D RIDERS OUT THERE... :wave:
> *


What up Clowny how you doing bro ?


----------



## 96Linc (Apr 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Mar 27 2011, 07:39 PM~20196930
> *A FEW BIKES IVE WORKED ON:
> 
> 
> ...


 That's gangster :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 9 2011, 09:31 AM~20297255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Apr 4 2011, 11:20 AM~20255838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's some pics from the Sic Psycles event from this past Sunday.














































And don't forget about the Vatos Y Viclas event happening on May 7th at the Santa Monica Pier.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 11 2011, 09:12 PM~20315714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA VIDA 505_@Apr 7 2011, 03:55 AM~20277167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a stock Harley seat??


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAG8888_@Apr 9 2011, 08:49 AM~20297057
> *Really looking forward to seeing what you roll out with. It will be good to have you back out on the roads and in the shows representing!
> *


IM GOING WITH THE SAME COLOR SCHEME, JUST ADDED A LITTLE MORE ENGRAVING CHANGING UP THE MURALS, AND ADDED AOME ARLEN NESS 
PARTS, BACK FENDER STRECHED 4INCHES. SHOULD LOOK GOOD BRO, WHEN COMPLETED ILL POST SOME PICTURES.. THANKS, WITH RESPECT......


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 9 2011, 09:31 AM~20297255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKES... LOOKS GOOD... :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Apr 10 2011, 12:55 AM~20302005
> *1994 harley heritage soft tail clean title all harley parts the bike is even cleaner  in person 16,976 original miles 11,500 o.b.o or trade for            a older chevy
> 
> need it gone make a offer
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wicked7+Apr 9 2011, 10:46 PM~20301377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BRO, ALL IS GOOD OVER HERE ON MY END, HOPE ALL 
IS WELL WITH THE FAMILY. R U THINKING ABOUT PAINTING UR 
SLED? IF U DO EDGARS THE MAN.... :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82cuty_@Apr 4 2011, 11:20 AM~20255838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*OOOOOOOOWEEEEEEE....SUPA SICK WITH IT...* :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's some pics that I took of my friends springer...


































btw the model is the Mexican Spitfire of Burlesque ~ Ruby Champagne "Miss Viva Las Vegas 2010"


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyebartdie_@Apr 13 2011, 08:46 AM~20327824
> *Here's some pics that I took of my friends springer...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE, "Q-VO Q-VO" :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

*BOSS HOGGING !*


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

*FOR THE FUCKIN RIDER$*


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@Apr 16 2011, 04:29 PM~20353859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 13 2011, 08:06 AM~20327555
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

some pics from yesterdays Anaheim-Fullerton HD Open House...























































for more pics check out the link in my sig


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

THREW SOME L.A. BAGGERS LONG BAGS AND A LITTLE MORE ENGRAVING. I'LL BE SHOOTING IT BACK TO L.A. BAGGERS THIS WEEK FOR A WHEEL SWAP...ORDERED ME UP SOME LANDMARKS...ILL BE SELLING THESE WHEES SO HIT ME UP IF INTRESTED.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

What wheels are those? and what are lookin at getting for them?



> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Apr 18 2011, 03:42 PM~20366789
> *THREW SOME L.A. BAGGERS LONG BAGS AND A LITTLE MORE ENGRAVING. I'LL BE SHOOTING IT BACK TO L.A. BAGGERS THIS WEEK FOR A WHEEL SWAP...ORDERED ME UP SOME LANDMARKS...ILL BE SELLING THESE WHEES SO HIT ME UP IF INTRESTED.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Apr 11 2011, 09:12 PM~20315714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHATS UP  :wow: :wow:


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@Apr 1 2011, 06:33 PM~20238358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin :biggrin: BOSSHOGGING


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

VmYMFWL_5Mo&NR=1


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

p04XYf_tKMI&NR=1


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyebartdie_@Apr 18 2011, 09:00 AM~20364230
> *some pics from yesterdays Anaheim-Fullerton HD Open House...
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THESE SLEDS R NICE... LOOKING GOOD BRO'S...
:thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Apr 18 2011, 03:42 PM~20366789
> *THREW SOME L.A. BAGGERS LONG BAGS AND A LITTLE MORE ENGRAVING. I'LL BE SHOOTING IT BACK TO L.A. BAGGERS THIS WEEK FOR A WHEEL SWAP...ORDERED ME UP SOME LANDMARKS...ILL BE SELLING THESE WHEES SO HIT ME UP IF INTRESTED.
> 
> 
> ...


SUP FRANK... UR SLED LOOKS FIRME, CAME OUT NICE DOGGY... TRIED CALLING U RIGHT NOW NO ANSWER, HIT ME UP WHEN U GET A CHANCE. IGHTT!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Apr 18 2011, 03:42 PM~20366789
> *THREW SOME L.A. BAGGERS LONG BAGS AND A LITTLE MORE ENGRAVING. I'LL BE SHOOTING IT BACK TO L.A. BAGGERS THIS WEEK FOR A WHEEL SWAP...ORDERED ME UP SOME LANDMARKS...ILL BE SELLING THESE WHEES SO HIT ME UP IF INTRESTED.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dyebartdie_@Apr 18 2011, 08:00 AM~20364230
> *some pics from yesterdays Anaheim-Fullerton HD Open House...
> 
> 
> ...


fucn beautiful


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

GOTTA QUESTION OR NEED HELP. JUST PICKED UP A O4 ROAD KING FLHP THE HEAD LIGHT COVER IS BLACK NEAR THE RISERS. HOW CAN DO YOU TAKE THAT OFF WANNA GET CHROME. THANX :thumbsup:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Apr 19 2011, 05:35 AM~20371401
> *GOTTA QUESTION OR NEED HELP. JUST PICKED UP A O4 ROAD KING FLHP THE HEAD LIGHT COVER IS BLACK NEAR THE RISERS. HOW CAN DO YOU TAKE THAT OFF WANNA GET CHROME. THANX :thumbsup:
> *


The whole nacelle (headlight bucket) is a few pieces. New they run 300. Here's a link to the instructions.

nacelle


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dyebartdie_@Apr 19 2011, 11:05 AM~20372359
> *The whole nacelle (headlight bucket) is a few pieces.  New they run 300.  Here's a link to the instructions.
> 
> nacelle
> *


THANX BRO APPRECIATE THE LINK GOOD LOOKING OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Apr 18 2011, 03:42 PM~20366789
> *THREW SOME L.A. BAGGERS LONG BAGS AND A LITTLE MORE ENGRAVING. I'LL BE SHOOTING IT BACK TO L.A. BAGGERS THIS WEEK FOR A WHEEL SWAP...ORDERED ME UP SOME LANDMARKS...ILL BE SELLING THESE WHEES SO HIT ME UP IF INTRESTED.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

HERE IS A PIC OF MY GRANDPA IN WWII, IM 3RD GENERATION RIDER... HARLEY DAVIDSON IS IN MY BLOOD...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 20 2011, 08:25 AM~20380191
> *HERE IS A PIC OF MY GRANDPA IN WWII, IM 3RD GENERATION RIDER... HARLEY DAVIDSON IS IN MY BLOOD...
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Had to save this pic JOE,thanks for sharing!!!Way to represent for your familia.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you brotha


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 20 2011, 09:25 AM~20380191
> *HERE IS A PIC OF MY GRANDPA IN WWII, IM 3RD GENERATION RIDER... HARLEY DAVIDSON IS IN MY BLOOD...
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT PICTURE JOE, THANKS FOR SHARING :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

THE HOMIE'S BIG ROBB'S BIKE...FROM OCEANSIDE.CA


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

my bike now with bars, music and changed the mags out for spokes and white walls


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow: :0


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Swapped seat out to add bkrest...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

you must be gettin that candy paint Big Marc.. doin it big in Vegas...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

hno: :loco: :run: :naughty: :fool2: :shhh: :around:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

thats that money big dog...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 20 2011, 09:47 AM~20380683
> *you must be gettin that candy paint Big Marc.. doin it big in Vegas...
> *


You already know Brother Joe!!!More like doing it on a budget tho LOL.Just adding a lil something,been laid off year & a half,just hustle money you know.BTW need any 64 parts?I'll be in your hood tomorrow taking fam to Seaworld.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

u have a bacc bumper?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 20 2011, 09:53 AM~20380732
> *u have a bacc bumper?
> *


PM Sent


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 20 2011, 08:41 AM~20380643
> *:wow:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


dam :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 20 2011, 09:46 AM~20380678
> *Swapped seat out to add bkrest...
> 
> 
> ...


look at you :wow: im next to get this bagger...one day


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Apr 18 2011, 03:42 PM~20366789
> *THREW SOME L.A. BAGGERS LONG BAGS AND A LITTLE MORE ENGRAVING. I'LL BE SHOOTING IT BACK TO L.A. BAGGERS THIS WEEK FOR A WHEEL SWAP...ORDERED ME UP SOME LANDMARKS...ILL BE SELLING THESE WHEES SO HIT ME UP IF INTRESTED.
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful bike


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

MY SLED BEFORE ACCIDENT... COMMING BACK WITH A NEW TWIST, SAME COLOR SCHEME, CHANGING UP ALL THE MURALS, ARLEN NESS PARTS, MORE ENGRAVING.
GONNA LOOK SICK ASS FUCK... SHOULD BE READY TO ROLL BY JUNE. :x:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2011, 08:59 AM~20388430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it Clowny!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2011, 08:59 AM~20388430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM SORRY TO HERE THAT BUT I NO IT WILL LOOK EVEN BETTER BRO


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2011, 09:59 AM~20388430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT IT TO SEE IT FINISHED .............. WE BOTH WAITING AT EDGARS hno: BUT YOU KNOW AT THE END ITS WORTH THE WAIT ...............


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Apr 18 2011, 03:42 PM~20366789
> *THREW SOME L.A. BAGGERS LONG BAGS AND A LITTLE MORE ENGRAVING. I'LL BE SHOOTING IT BACK TO L.A. BAGGERS THIS WEEK FOR A WHEEL SWAP...ORDERED ME UP SOME LANDMARKS...ILL BE SELLING THESE WHEES SO HIT ME UP IF INTRESTED.
> 
> 
> ...


*SUPA SICK, NICE BIKE HOMIE.....NEXT ON THE LIST....* :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

all buffed out


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2011, 08:59 AM~20388430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your vicla is all that USO!Love the way you made it a piece of art.Mine isnt quite the same but will be close basic HD color scheme.I know your gonna put a twist on it and outdo yourself again!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 21 2011, 04:01 PM~20389916
> *SUPA SICK, NICE BIKE HOMIE.....NEXT ON THE LIST.... :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Who makes the best sub and amp set up for stock touring bags? or is it custom built and if so what amps and woofers fit etc thanks


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

alpine pdx modle amps are good but im running a pioneer the same style good power for half the price.. but if you have money to spend get the alpine...


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 21 2011, 12:09 AM~20386993
> *beautiful bike
> *


THANKS BRO! IM TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THE JONES'S!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@Apr 21 2011, 01:01 PM~20389916
> *SUPA SICK, NICE BIKE HOMIE.....NEXT ON THE LIST.... :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS BRO!! BUT WHAT LIST ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT??? hno: LOL


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO58_@Apr 21 2011, 05:19 PM~20391785
> *all buffed out
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHI*!!! LOOK AT THAT REFLECTION!!!!!! BAD ASS BRO , CANT WAIT TO SEE IT PUT TOGETHER!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 18 2011, 07:42 PM~20368576
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ONCE AGAIN YOU GOT DOWN ON MY ENGRAVING KIDD!!! THANKS CHE!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 18 2011, 06:03 PM~20367716
> *SUP FRANK... UR SLED LOOKS FIRME, CAME OUT NICE DOGGY... TRIED CALLING U RIGHT NOW NO ANSWER, HIT ME UP WHEN U GET A CHANCE. IGHTT!
> *



THANKS CARNAL...I DIDNT SEE A MISSED CALL BRO...ILL HIT YOU UP THIS WEEKEND TO SEE WUT UP!


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

> some pics from yesterdays Anaheim-Fullerton HD Open House...


----------



## charlesp (Apr 6, 2009)

TTT 
looken for a 21 front wheel for my harley hit me up if u have one or know anyone


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charlesp_@Apr 22 2011, 02:22 PM~20397555
> *TTT
> looken for a 21 front wheel for my harley hit me up if u have one or know anyone
> *



PM Sent


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@Apr 22 2011, 11:07 AM~20396580
> *ONCE AGAIN YOU GOT DOWN ON MY ENGRAVING KIDD!!! THANKS CHE!
> *


I GOT YOU BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 22 2011, 10:10 AM~20396306
> *alpine pdx modle amps are good but im running a pioneer the same style good power for half the price.. but if you have money to spend get the alpine...
> *


Cool thanks any pics? and you running stock deck with the amps or you have to swap to aftermarket


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i got a road king bro im running off a i pod so idk the answer but good luck..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Apr 23 2011, 10:54 PM~20406209
> *i got a road king bro im running off a i pod so idk the answer but good luck..
> *


LOL i guess i should have payed attention to your sig huh LOL thanks though for info on amps


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 10 2011, 11:14 PM~20064835
> *miss my baby... :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


That bike is badass


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 24 2011, 03:16 AM~20407029
> *That bike is badass
> *


THANK U BRO, SHOULD BE READY TO HIT THE STREETS BY MID JUNE... I GOT HIT BY SOME BITCH IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET... IM MAKING A CLEAN COME BACK THOUGH...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 24 2011, 03:16 AM~20407029
> *That bike is badass
> *


~REWORDED FROM UP~
THANK U BRO, SHOULD BE READY BY MID JUNE... I GOT HIT BY SOME BITCH BACK IN JANUARY... IM MAKING A CLEAN COME BACK THOUGH...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

~HAPPY EASTER TO ALL MY HARLEY RIDERS OUT THERE~


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 24 2011, 08:23 AM~20407611
> *~HAPPY EASTER TO ALL MY HARLEY RIDERS OUT THERE~
> 
> 
> ...


Happy easter to you and yours bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Apr 24 2011, 08:39 AM~20407693
> *Happy easter to you and yours bro. :thumbsup:
> *


U GOT IT BRO, HOPE TO SEE U GUYS SOON...


----------



## downlowcali (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice sleds everyone! Any good shows coming up? I'd like to go see some of these HD in person


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> Beautiful rides! Do you have any more pics of the one above?
> 
> I would like to look you guys up next time I get in the LA area, looks like you homies do it up right :biggrin: I would also like to see your sled in person after the makeover
> 
> Do you ever hit Street Vibrations in Reno? If you do let me know because I have the hook-up for discounted rooms and free drinks


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 24 2011, 09:23 AM~20407611
> *~HAPPY EASTER TO ALL MY HARLEY RIDERS OUT THERE~
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: to you and yours...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anybody have a stock cd player the wanna part with for a good price? i have a 07 electra glide standard


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

--







--







--







--







--- just bought this brand new limited ultra now its time to put sum touches on it :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by downlowcali_@Apr 24 2011, 08:47 AM~20407733
> *Nice sleds everyone!  Any good shows coming up?  I'd like to go see some of these HD in person
> *


May 7th on the Santa Monica Pier.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NO-WAY_@Apr 26 2011, 03:55 PM~20425729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 21 2011, 08:59 AM~20388430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cany wait Homie!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 27 2011, 08:57 AM~20430956
> *Cany wait Homie!
> *


GRACIAS... BY JUNE HOMIE, ILL POST FLICKS ASAP....


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 27 2011, 03:07 PM~20433268
> *GRACIAS... BY JUNE HOMIE, ILL POST FLICKS ASAP....
> *


What's up Clown. Can't wait wait to see it all done. :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@Apr 27 2011, 03:32 PM~20433402
> *What's up Clown. Can't wait wait to see it all done. :thumbsup:
> *


SUP GEORGE... HOWS THE FAMILY BRO? HOPE ALL IS WELL... GIVE MY 
L&R TO DRE FOR ME... IM HEADING TO LAUGLIN TOMORROW MORNING AND COMING BACK ON MONDAY FOR HARLEY RIVER-RUN ILL POST SOME PICTURES AS SOON AS I GET BACK... ITS GONNA BE ON AND CRACKING... :biggrin: 

ANY HARLEY RIDERS HEADING OUT TO LAUGHLIN TOMORROW MORNING? DONT MISS OUT......


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 28 2011, 08:01 AM~20438506
> *SUP GEORGE... HOWS THE FAMILY BRO? HOPE ALL IS WELL... GIVE MY
> L&R TO DRE FOR ME... IM HEADING TO LAUGLIN TOMORROW MORNING AND COMING BACK ON MONDAY FOR HARLEY RIVER-RUN ILL POST SOME PICTURES AS SOON AS I GET BACK... ITS GONNA BE ON AND CRACKING... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


WHATS UP CLOWNIE? HEADING OUT TODAY ALSO TO THE RIVER RUN. IT WILL BE ON AND CRACKING !


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@Apr 28 2011, 08:02 AM~20438772
> *WHATS UP CLOWNIE? HEADING OUT TODAY ALSO TO THE RIVER RUN. IT WILL BE ON AND CRACKING !
> *


SUP JESS.. ILL BE STAYING AT THE COLORADO BELL BRO LEAVING MY PAD AT 8AM.. U HAVE MY CEL# RIGHT HIT ME UP WE'LL KICK IT HOMIE..


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 28 2011, 09:09 AM~20438815
> *SUP JESS.. ILL BE STAYING AT THE COLORADO BELL BRO LEAVING MY PAD AT 8AM.. U HAVE MY CEL# RIGHT HIT ME UP WE'LL KICK IT HOMIE..
> *


I will be staying at the colorado belle also but I don't have your number pm your cell #


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@Apr 28 2011, 08:33 AM~20438970
> *I will be staying at the colorado belle also but I don't have your number pm your cell #
> *


PM'ed... check ur messages... see u manyana homie...


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Apr 28 2011, 07:01 AM~20438506
> *SUP GEORGE... HOWS THE FAMILY BRO? HOPE ALL IS WELL... GIVE MY
> L&R TO DRE FOR ME... IM HEADING TO LAUGLIN TOMORROW MORNING AND COMING BACK ON MONDAY FOR HARLEY RIVER-RUN ILL POST SOME PICTURES AS SOON AS I GET BACK... ITS GONNA BE ON AND CRACKING... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I hope I was rolling out there too bro. I know Dre would have a blast out there. I know the first words out of his mouth and that would be if only your bike would be out there to show these fools how a real bike looks like. He can't wait to see your bike all done and neither can I. Have a safe trip out there and take care of yourself and the fam. See you soon bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

What's the best amp and speaker set up to run on a bagger maybe even some subs


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SOME PICS FROM THE RIVER RUN


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

A FEW MORE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 1 2011, 11:36 PM~20462446
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SUP ELI?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 2 2011, 01:37 AM~20464582
> *SUP ELI?
> *


What up Wayne how you n the family doing ?


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

LAUGHLIN WAS CRACKING... POST UP PICTURE IN A MINUTE..  

~PURO PINCHIE PARRRY~


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 2 2011, 02:50 PM~20468502
> *LAUGHLIN WAS CRACKING... POST UP PICTURE IN A MINUTE..
> 
> ~PURO PINCHIE PARRRY~
> *


What's up Clown, Sounds like I missed out. I want to check out the show this weekend in Santa Monica.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

That Jack Daniel one is bad ass.Not the bike I'd want to be on leaving a bar.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 2 2011, 04:57 AM~20464733
> *What up Wayne how you n the family doing ?
> *


SUP ELI, DID SEE U THERE. WHERE WERE U STAYING???  LAUGHLIN WAS THE SHIT THIS YEAR A GOOD TURN OUT. SORRY THESE ARE THE ONLY PICTURES THAT I TOOK, I WAS TOO BUSY GETTING FUCKED UP AND ENJOYING THE LIVE BLUES BAND.. JUST GOT HOME ABOUT AN HOUR AGO AND BURNED THE FUCK OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLAME ME_@May 2 2011, 02:55 PM~20468541
> *What's up Clown, Sounds like I missed out. I want to check out the show this weekend in Santa Monica.
> *


YA GEORGE IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT MAN... WISH U GUYS COULD HAVE MADE IT... THERES ALWAYS NEXT YEAR BRO.. :biggrin: YA THIS WEEKEND IS THE VATOS Y VICLAS SHOW AT THE SANTA MONICA PIER ILL BE THERE FOR SURE, CANT MISS THIS ONE. SHIT SUMMER IS HERE, ITS GONNA BE CRACKING...


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 2 2011, 03:50 PM~20468502
> *LAUGHLIN WAS CRACKING... POST UP PICTURE IN A MINUTE..
> 
> ~PURO PINCHIE PARRRY~
> *


Oh yes it Laughlin was cracking party all weekend long. Took the day off work to continue the recovery process.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@May 2 2011, 04:53 PM~20469291
> *Oh yes it Laughlin was cracking party all weekend long. Took the day off work to continue the recovery process.
> *


QUE-NO... :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Need some advice:


I'm mixed up in two situations

1. I want to make my bike similar to QVO LOCO's bike











and I have a good bike for it





















Now I bought my bike for a good price....shipped it to Europe and got a license plate for it.

Well...the issue is...

The bike has low miles...is in good shape and has some new parts on it.
I can sell her with profit.

The second thing is....
To rebuild her for in the style of QVO LOCO....will probably cost me a fortune.

So what shall I do

Rebuild a bike that I got cheap or sell here with a profit, throw in some more cash and buy me a Road King where I just have to replace parts like wheels, bags and handlebars.


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

SOME OF THE LAUGHLIN RIVER RUN PICS I TOOK


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

This bike was sic. I saw in the the casino garage it was parked close to mine.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 2 2011, 02:48 PM~20468881
> *SUP ELI, DID SEE U THERE. WHERE WERE U STAYING???  LAUGHLIN WAS THE SHIT THIS YEAR A GOOD TURN OUT. SORRY THESE ARE THE ONLY PICTURES THAT I TOOK, I WAS TOO BUSY GETTING FUCKED UP AND ENJOYING THE LIVE BLUES BAND.. JUST GOT HOME ABOUT AN HOUR AGO AND BURNED THE FUCK OUT. :biggrin:
> *


What up Clowny we stayed at Harrah's since we booked late but spent alot of time at GOLDEN NUGGET enjoying the bands n drinks .WE cruised to Oatman n chilled there for a bit then headed back to hotel for cold drinks .


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

She's almost done.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

anyone see/hear this one?


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 3 2011, 10:32 PM~20480284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's my homeboy Richie's bike from Indio, Ca. Yes its a clean ass bike.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@May 3 2011, 09:41 PM~20480870
> *That's my homeboy Richie's bike from Indio, Ca. Yes its a clean ass bike.
> *



hell yeah bad ass


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 3 2011, 09:35 PM~20480316
> *She's almost done.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice where did you get the wheels and tires? i hit up a guy he told me no white walls made in the correct size everyone who is running them are unsafe sizes bla bla bla LOL


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 3 2011, 09:58 PM~20480981
> *Looks nice where did you get the wheels and tires? i hit up a guy he told me no white walls made in the correct size everyone who is running them are unsafe sizes bla bla bla LOL
> *



thanks these guys are great. put a rush and sent them next day so I'd have them for the River Run no extra charge. The mounted and balanced the Avon's too no extra charge. 

Via E-Mail: [email protected]
We will respond within 48 hours. 
Via Phone760) 324-4909 - WWW.BIKERSUPPLYHOUSE.COM
We are open Tuesday thru. Friday 9:00am to 6:00pm PST.
And Saturday 9:00am to 5:00pm PST.
We are closed Sunday and Monday.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 3 2011, 11:08 PM~20481051
> *thanks these guys are great.  put a rush and sent them next day so I'd have them for the River Run no extra charge.  The mounted and balanced the Avon's too no extra charge.
> 
> Via E-Mail: [email protected]
> ...


Sweet thanks if u dont mind me asking what was $$ and did you go with 16 or 18 in the back


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 3 2011, 08:36 PM~20480327
> *anyone see/hear this one?
> 
> 
> ...


the sound was clean good bass he was playing it at Terrible Hurst gas station .


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 3 2011, 10:34 PM~20480302
> *What up Clowny we stayed at Harrah's since we booked late but spent alot of time at GOLDEN NUGGET enjoying the bands n drinks .WE  cruised to Oatman n chilled there for a bit then headed back to hotel for cold drinks .
> *


 :biggrin: You getter get in tarzans night club.  jammin' up in
that bitch till 5am


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 3 2011, 09:36 PM~20480327
> *anyone see/hear this one?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 4 2011, 04:34 AM~20481773
> *the sound was clean good bass he was  playing it  at Terrible Hurst gas station .
> *



Yeah homie was makin the gound move :rimshot:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 3 2011, 10:58 PM~20480981
> *Looks nice where did you get the wheels and tires? i hit up a guy he told me no white walls made in the correct size everyone who is running them are unsafe sizes bla bla bla LOL
> *


I am selling my front & tire $600 + shipping,under 300mi on it.




















Also a couple of seats for those interested,don't want to use this up as a sale topic.PM for info.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 4 2011, 07:21 PM~20486824
> *I am selling my front & tire $600 + shipping,under 300mi on it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

why you sellin that wheel looks bad ass


----------



## HYPNTZD64 (Mar 25, 2010)

2001 springer softail $8200 located in new mexico


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

anyone know of any chicano biker forums? gracias


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 4 2011, 08:59 PM~20487098
> *:0
> 
> why you sellin that wheel looks bad ass
> *


I want to add some blk in there.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 4 2011, 08:21 PM~20486824
> *I am selling my front & tire $600 + shipping,under 300mi on it.
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent  also can you guys give me some pics and or idea whats the best sounded way to mount my 6x9"s in my back WITHOUT using the top mount bag lids i dont care for those


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 6 2011, 07:24 PM~20500000
> *PM sent  also can you guys give me some pics and or idea whats the best sounded way to mount my 6x9"s in my back WITHOUT using the top mount bag lids i dont care for those
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@May 6 2011, 06:45 PM~20500094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice they sound good firing in towards frame?


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@May 6 2011, 06:45 PM~20500094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never seen it done like this on mine i put the speaked inside the bag and drilled the hole in front of the speaker like a honey comb ill post pic 2morrow


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

harley trunk $450 or best offer (626)625-1035


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 2 2011, 07:57 AM~20464733
> *What up Wayne how you n the family doing ?
> *



I'VE BEEN BUSY.... STARTED PULLIN SOME 12 HOUR DAYS AND GOT ACCEPTED INTO A APPRENTICESHIP AT MY WORK SO BACK TO SCHOOL FOR THE NEXT 3-4 YEARS.. BUT IT IS WORTH IT...  
FAM HAS BEEN GOOD, GROWING UP FAST :wow: 

NOT SURE WHEN WE WILL MAKE IT OUT TO CALI AGAIN BUT WE WILL NEED TO MEET UP   

HOW ARE YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA DOIN


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 7 2011, 03:03 AM~20502048
> *I'VE BEEN BUSY.... STARTED PULLIN SOME 12 HOUR DAYS AND GOT ACCEPTED INTO A APPRENTICESHIP AT MY WORK SO BACK TO SCHOOL FOR THE NEXT 3-4 YEARS.. BUT IT IS WORTH IT...
> FAM HAS BEEN GOOD, GROWING UP FAST  :wow:
> 
> ...


We doing good we just working on the rides n enjoying the time together.My daughter and me been doing alot of riding the hog she already got plans for the one she thinks I'm gonna buy her.congrats on the new position


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+May 6 2011, 09:48 PM~20500736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont sell it put more speakers it it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 6 2011, 06:24 PM~20500000
> *PM sent  also can you guys give me some pics and or idea whats the best sounded way to mount my 6x9"s in my back WITHOUT using the top mount bag lids i dont care for those
> *


I have 6 1/2s mounted the same way HustlerIVLife has it (along with the 6X9 speaker lids).Honestly you don't really hear the clarity(facing the rear wheel) as compared to it directly facing you but overall if your exhaust is loud you won't even hear those.All I hear is the 4 in my fairing and I have a 1000W amp for the rears.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@May 7 2011, 04:55 PM~20504375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

A SEEK PEEK!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by papa paul_@May 7 2011, 10:01 PM~20505709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats a RIGID ride LOL j/k gunna be nice


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@May 7 2011, 10:27 AM~20503071
> *:yes:
> Dont sell it put more speakers it it  :biggrin:
> *


haha naw i dont like the trunks the baggs is enuff for me


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@Apr 18 2011, 04:49 PM~20367232
> *p04XYf_tKMI&NR=1
> *










:0


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

here go some pics of my bikes 





















































my twin bros bike


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by papa paul_@May 7 2011, 10:01 PM~20505709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 7 2011, 10:05 PM~20505723
> *Now thats a RIGID ride LOL j/k gunna be nice
> *


haha THANKS!


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@May 8 2011, 08:30 AM~20507122
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:0
[/quote]

:0 What happened , someone stripped his bike ? :wow:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> :0


 :0 What happened , someone stripped his bike ? :wow:
[/quote]
nah upgrade engine


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

nah upgrade engine 
[/quote]

Oh ,thats cool : :biggrin: It sounded pretty hot the way it was.
mofos going off on bikes up there in the bay


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Here is a pic of my 96 FLSTN


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

and of course my daily rider. wished i could have made vatos y viclas at the pier yesterday!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 7 2011, 01:41 PM~20503740
> *I have 6 1/2s mounted the same way HustlerIVLife has it (along with the 6X9 speaker lids).Honestly you don't really hear the clarity(facing the rear wheel) as compared to it directly facing you but overall if your exhaust is loud you won't even hear those.All I hear is the 4 in my fairing and I have a 1000W amp for the rears.
> *


GET SOME BETTER SPEAKERS . MY HOMIES BIKE U CAN HEAR THEM LOUD AND CLEAN WIITH PIPES HEY HAD 4HERTZ 6X9S.. 2 IN EACH BAG AND DRILLED OUT LIKE A HONEY COMB ..AND ALPINE AMP///



ALSO HAD HERTZ IN THE FRONT...





















HERES HIS 1ST BIKE BUT SOLD IT ALREADY...


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 8 2011, 08:39 PM~20511076
> *GET SOME BETTER SPEAKERS . MY HOMIES BIKE U CAN HEAR THEM LOUD AND CLEAN WIITH PIPES  HEY HAD HERTZ 6X9S.. AND ALPINE AMP///
> 
> 
> ...


dam


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

hi, news from Germany.
my Bike is already finish, 90%, 
I stretched my Fender, and i want to keep the clear and clean Road King look.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by alexp_@May 9 2011, 06:43 AM~20512728
> *hi, news from Germany.
> my Bike is already finish, 90%,
> I stretched my Fender, and i want to keep the clear and clean Road King look.
> ...


Looking good!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexp_@May 9 2011, 06:43 AM~20512728
> *hi, news from Germany.
> my Bike is already finish, 90%,
> I stretched my Fender, and i want to keep the clear and clean Road King look.
> ...


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## robncheal (May 12, 2010)

My 93 Bar Hopper from the 808








She is showing her age! Did this back in 2000, 









You folks is bikes are works of art! Speed Safely


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@May 10 2011, 12:50 AM~20520066
> *My 93 Bar Hopper from the 808
> 
> 
> ...


Sick Bike


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 7 2011, 08:12 AM~20502085
> *We doing good we just working on the rides n enjoying the time together.My daughter and me been doing alot of riding the hog she already got plans for the one she thinks I'm gonna buy her.congrats on the new position
> *




THANKS BIG BROTHA 


DIDN'T SHE ALREADY GET A DOPE ASS CAR :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@May 7 2011, 04:55 PM~20504375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 3 2011, 09:32 PM~20480284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 8 2011, 08:39 PM~20511076
> *GET SOME BETTER SPEAKERS . MY HOMIES BIKE U CAN HEAR THEM LOUD AND CLEAN WIITH PIPES  HEY HAD 4HERTZ 6X9S.. 2 IN EACH BAG  AND DRILLED OUT LIKE A HONEY COMB ..AND ALPINE AMP///
> 
> 
> ...


I got 4way RF and straight pipe fishtails on a 103...it's loud.I know I need that Alpine amp but when you have apes your arms are as high as your ears & blocc the sound so it don't really matter unless you want to provide sound for the guys behind you.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

just took a few pix i thought id share... i am gonna start with my old shovel head soon.. it was passed down from my pops..


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 10 2011, 10:25 PM~20526834
> *I got 4way RF and straight pipe fishtails on a 103...it's loud.I know I need that Alpine amp but when you have apes your arms are as high as your ears & blocc the sound so it don't really matter unless you want to provide sound for the guys behind you.
> *


I raised hell on samson straight pipe fish tails for years. Nobody wanted them then :biggrin: I went new jack :nicoderm: with a system on a RK and lost the fish tails for good. I like more quiet pipes so I can hear my music  It's hard to block the sound when you can hear it two blocks away :0


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider+May 11 2011, 11:52 AM~20529800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass videos


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@May 11 2011, 05:19 PM~20532364
> *Bad ass videos
> *


X2


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WHATS UP BROS, JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY SLED. HERE ARE A COUPLE PICTURES THE DAY BEFORE THE ACCIDENT....



















IN RE-BIRTH RIGHT HERE, WILL BE READY TO ROLL BY MID JUNE WILL POST PICTURES AS SOON AS COMPLETED... GONNA BE LOOKING SHARP LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE+May 11 2011, 05:04 PM~20532281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to make a come bacc USO.


----------



## Chill Da Kine (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by alexp_@May 9 2011, 05:43 AM~20512728
> *hi, news from Germany.
> my Bike is already finish, 90%,
> I stretched my Fender, and i want to keep the clear and clean Road King look.
> ...


 :biggrin: Diggin' that long fender. What color is that?


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alexp_@May 9 2011, 07:43 AM~20512728
> *hi, news from Germany.
> my Bike is already finish, 90%,
> I stretched my Fender, and i want to keep the clear and clean Road King look.
> ...


What kind of pipes.? No true Dual or they just slip ons?


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 12 2011, 08:21 AM~20536833
> *WHATS UP BROS, JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY SLED. HERE ARE A COUPLE  PICTURES THE DAY BEFORE THE ACCIDENT....
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMMIE!! Havent been on here in a while Hommie Been working alot..


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yank_@May 8 2011, 08:30 PM~20510999
> *Here is a pic of my 96 FLSTN
> 
> 
> ...


What up Rudy Didnt know you were on here too?? lol


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 12 2011, 11:21 AM~20536833
> *WHATS UP BROS, JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY SLED. HERE ARE A COUPLE  PICTURES THE DAY BEFORE THE ACCIDENT....
> 
> 
> ...



SAW YOUR BIKE IN VEGAS.... CAN'T WAIT FOR THE RE-BIRTH


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@May 12 2011, 06:26 PM~20540792
> *What kind of pipes.? No true Dual or they just slip ons?
> *



Hi this is a adjustable 4 inch Exhaust, Sound like a scooter or like a jet :biggrin: 

Jeckilland hide


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chill Da Kine_@May 12 2011, 05:56 PM~20540570
> *:biggrin: Diggin' that long fender. What color is that?
> *



hi, that color is from a old italian Piaggio Scooter, called: grigio metallic


----------



## KASPAR_KUSTOMS (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm not sure if I've posted in this forum before but here are some pics of my bike...its broken down now and off to paint and chrome


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 12 2011, 08:21 AM~20536833
> *WHATS UP BROS, JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY SLED. HERE ARE A COUPLE  PICTURES THE DAY BEFORE THE ACCIDENT....
> 
> 
> ...


What's up Clown, looking good bro. Can't wait to see it all done. See you soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTMFT FO THIS TOPIC...*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 12 2011, 08:21 AM~20536833
> *WHATS UP BROS, JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY SLED. HERE ARE A COUPLE  PICTURES THE DAY BEFORE THE ACCIDENT....
> 
> 
> ...


*THE HOMIE CLOWN DOGG FROM THE BIG EM....*


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@May 13 2011, 10:19 AM~20544539
> *TTMFT FO THIS TOPIC...
> *


Wuz crackin Chuckie


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 12 2011, 08:47 PM~20541986
> *What up Rudy Didnt know you were on here too?? lol
> *


Hey Anthony, yeah i always check out this site but never posted so i thought i would. figured now that i have fishtails i might as well join the club! LOL.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 13 2011, 03:36 AM~20543958
> *SAW YOUR BIKE IN VEGAS.... CAN'T WAIT FOR THE RE-BIRTH
> *


x2,musta circled it a hundred times,glad to see it's making a comeback.


----------



## Summer Time 64 (Apr 1, 2011)

Let's RIDE
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

THREW ON THE LONG BAGS AND NEW WHEELS...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@May 17 2011, 01:42 PM~20570631
> *THREW ON THE LONG BAGS AND NEW WHEELS...
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@May 17 2011, 10:42 AM~20570631
> *THREW ON THE LONG BAGS AND NEW WHEELS...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD PERRO...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1+May 12 2011, 08:43 PM~20541941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIE... HOPE ALL IS WELL, YA SABES E.M. FOR LIFE... :biggrin: TAKE CARE LOCO... :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@May 17 2011, 11:42 AM~20570631
> *THREW ON THE LONG BAGS AND NEW WHEELS...
> 
> 
> ...


Bad-ass!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@May 17 2011, 10:42 AM~20570631
> *THREW ON THE LONG BAGS AND NEW WHEELS...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! I saw pics of your bike on Joe Ash's website. very nice.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

SUP TO ALL MY ~H.D.~ RIDERS OUT THERE...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 18 2011, 09:05 PM~20583124
> *SUP TO ALL MY ~H.D.~ RIDERS OUT THERE...
> *


What up big dog  Looking forward to seeing that Deluxe back on the streets homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> What up big dog  Looking forward to seeing that Deluxe back on the streets homie :thumbsup:
> [/quo
> NEXT MONTH BABY, NEXT MONTH... MY SLED HAS BEEN DOWN FOR ALMOST
> 6 MONTHS ALREADY... I CANT WAIT THAT BITCH IS GONNA BE SICK... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@May 17 2011, 09:42 AM~20570631
> *THREW ON THE LONG BAGS AND NEW WHEELS...
> 
> 
> ...


fucn beautiful


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@May 12 2011, 07:21 AM~20536833
> *WHATS UP BROS, JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY SLED. HERE ARE A COUPLE  PICTURES THE DAY BEFORE THE ACCIDENT....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Whats a decent/average price to get a seat done up custom color and stetch etc


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> > What up big dog  Looking forward to seeing that Deluxe back on the streets homie :thumbsup:
> > [/quo
> > NEXT MONTH BABY, NEXT MONTH... MY SLED HAS BEEN DOWN FOR ALMOST
> > 6 MONTHS ALREADY... I CANT WAIT THAT BITCH IS GONNA BE SICK... :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by QVO LOCO_@May 17 2011, 10:42 AM~20570631
> *THREW ON THE LONG BAGS AND NEW WHEELS...
> 
> 
> ...


QVO LOCO, bike is looking good bro. Talk to you soon.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

NEXT MONTH BABY, NEXT MONTH... MY SLED HAS BEEN DOWN FOR ALMOST 
6 MONTHS ALREADY... I CANT WAIT THAT BITCH IS GONNA BE SICK... :thumbsup: 

Yeah waiting that long sucks for sure homie. But good things come to those who wait right  Oh and what do you mean "it is gonna be sick"? Shit that bitch was still looking nicer than most when it was in the back of the truck after the accident... :biggrin: 

This weekend I am replacing my rotors, calipers, pulley and swingarm with all new chrome shit (cant wait). I will post some updated pics when it is done.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES!!!


----------



## chopperimpala (Jan 16, 2005)

QVO LOCO, What year is your Road King??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

My bike


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

bought this









built it into this


















but at the end of the day its still a damn honda


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 13 2011, 07:37 AM~20544640
> *Wuz crackin Chuckie
> *


*WHAT UP G.....*


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2011, 03:21 PM~20594416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good  Nice Kandy :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 19 2011, 12:07 AM~20583501
> *Whats a decent/average price to get a seat done up custom color and stetch etc
> *


I would think at least 300... and up :0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

man, this bike, is so fucken bad ass man...!!!

i just got a shadow, and i know its not a harley, but its my broke ass style of harley, so im gonna try to chrome out what i can, lower it and add white walls...


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 20 2011, 07:07 AM~20592137
> *bought this
> 
> 
> ...


I like it a lot!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2011, 01:21 PM~20594416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good USO


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 20 2011, 10:07 AM~20592137
> *bought this
> 
> 
> ...



WUZ UP TOMMY...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@May 20 2011, 10:22 AM~20592202
> *WHAT UP G.....
> *



YOUR NUMBER STILL THE SAME?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2011, 03:21 PM~20594416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!
We need more pix


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2011, 01:21 PM~20594416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE+May 20 2011, 04:51 PM~20595277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 21 2011, 06:05 PM~20600868
> *Thank you.
> Thanks my brotha!
> 
> ...


now put that mofo on the highway we poundin to the bay this weekend


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 21 2011, 07:05 PM~20600868
> *Thank you.
> Thanks my brotha!
> 
> ...


 :0 Very nice!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 21 2011, 07:42 PM~20601585
> *now put that mofo on the highway we poundin to the bay this weekend
> *


MY I SWEAR YOU RIDIN A ROCKET N NOT A HOG .WHAT UP BROTHER


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 21 2011, 05:05 PM~20600868
> *Thank you.
> Thanks my brotha!
> 
> ...


Very nice USO gonna have to my shit out to Vegas so we can all ride


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 20 2011, 10:07 AM~20592137
> *bought this
> 
> 
> ...


I would ride that fucker all day! If it's not different it sucks.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 21 2011, 06:05 PM~20600868
> *Thank you.
> Thanks my brotha!
> 
> ...




Love the chopped tourpak what kind of bracket is that for the tourpak?


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Aztec calendar


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2011, 01:21 PM~20594416
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+May 21 2011, 08:42 PM~20601585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


Just got in from kicc'n gears on the strip,beautiful night & lots of eye candy!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@May 22 2011, 09:43 AM~20603651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookn good Hustler,you got me thinkn about ditching my spokes & going billet!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 23 2011, 12:35 AM~20608228
> *Lookn good Hustler,you got me thinkn about ditching my spokes & going billet!
> *


Thanks  I always have perfered the mags...way more to choose from.
The wires are cool too but they are not for me. I like having shit that nobody else in my town has :biggrin: ....and I do :wow:
Trend setter shit homie


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

These will be my next set


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+May 21 2011, 11:42 PM~20601585-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wuz up my brothas from other muthas


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE+May 23 2011, 03:56 PM~20612182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me likey,the billet I want is similiar still has the spoke feel to it.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

not mine. just thought id share. a friend painted it


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> I feel you,I keep catching hell Cuzz I'm making mine look like a Lowrider & alot of cats out here aint feeling it LOL.I aint trip'n I built it for me,not trying to be like everyone else,my bike my flavor.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2011, 03:21 PM~20594416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean i have to get a razor tour pak next :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@May 23 2011, 04:58 PM~20612201
> *These will be my next set
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 23 2011, 10:48 PM~20615199
> *I feel you,I keep catching hell Cuzz I'm making mine look like a Lowrider & alot of cats out here aint feeling it LOL.I aint trip'n I built it for me,not trying to be like everyone else,my bike my flavor.  Thats right pimp
> 
> Me likey,the billet I want is similiar still has the spoke feel to it.
> *


Once you see a 15 spoke or something coasting up to the intersection
"choppin'" :wow: you know its something serious. Thats how I roll...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

upgraded my gauges and added a lil pinstripping on the tour pak


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 24 2011, 07:47 PM~20621400
> *upgraded my gauges and added a lil pinstripping on the tour pak
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twin60_@May 6 2011, 10:19 PM~20501264
> *never seen it done like this  on mine i put the speaked inside the bag and drilled the hole in front of the speaker like a honey comb ill post pic 2morrow
> *


Can you still post this please?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 24 2011, 10:58 PM~20623676
> *Can you still post this please?
> *


its looks like this tony ..this looks like for 2 6x9s...


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

Couple lil bikes I saw at a show a few weeks ago


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

here are mine...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks guys is there a template for all them holes LOL looks pretty uniformed


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

lol i wish there was.. u might want to put a half in spacer between the speaker and the bag so that the speaker can move enough...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 24 2011, 10:43 AM~20618362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That mother fucker is SICK


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 21 2011, 04:52 AM~20598084
> *YOUR NUMBER STILL THE SAME?
> *


*I DONT HAVE A NUMBER RIGHT NOW BECUASE IM IN AFGHANISTAN BUT YOU CAN SHOOT ME A PM AND YOUR NUMBER AND I CAN CONTACT YOU FROM OUT HERE....*


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHARLIEBROWN57_@May 25 2011, 01:50 PM~20625785
> *I DONT HAVE A NUMBER RIGHT NOW BECUASE IM IN AFGHANISTAN BUT YOU CAN SHOOT ME A PM AND YOUR NUMBER AND I CAN CONTACT YOU FROM OUT HERE....
> *


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2011, 04:21 PM~20594416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's funny, I've had baggers for years. I heard all the time, bags are for ****.. Now everyone if rollin the Pizza Boxes too. Just funny to see this change in Harleys. But If you want a radio, but a car.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@May 25 2011, 06:28 PM~20628199
> *I think it's funny, I've had baggers for years. I heard all the time, bags are for ****.. Now everyone if rollin the Pizza Boxes too. Just funny to see this change in Harleys. But If you want a radio, but a car.*


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

*We got amps in this shit all day !*


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@May 25 2011, 06:46 PM~20628334
> *We got amps in this shit all day !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

SOME BAY AREA SHIT


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)

We got a bike class too!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 23 2011, 04:23 PM~20612738
> *Wuz up my brothas from other muthas
> *


YOU NEED A HOG MY BROTHER WAYNE


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@May 25 2011, 05:28 PM~20628199
> *I think it's funny, I've had baggers for years. I heard all the time, bags are for ****.. Now everyone if rollin the Pizza Boxes too. Just funny to see this change in Harleys. But If you want a radio, but a car.
> *


Ill keep my sounds on my bike thanks for your input,it suits me just fine.I built & ride this for my liking to my style,I'd put music on anything that has wheels if thats what I choose to do.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 26 2011, 12:02 AM~20631044
> *Ill keep my sounds on my bike thanks for your input,it suits me just fine.I built & ride this for my liking to my style,I'd put music on anything that has wheels  if thats what I choose to do.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## reefkeeper429 (Nov 9, 2009)

here is my pearl white roadking i just did


----------



## reefkeeper429 (Nov 9, 2009)

deluxe


----------



## reefkeeper429 (Nov 9, 2009)

88 electraglide


----------



## reefkeeper429 (Nov 9, 2009)

how do yoyu get your images to appear


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@May 20 2011, 08:07 AM~20592137
> *bought this
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS PRETTY COOL TO ME!!!!!

THE VTX 1300 & 1800 ARE THE ONES TO BUILD THAT LOOKS REALLY GOOD. I GOT THE 1300C & THE 1300 RETRO THAT I'M ABOUT TO BUILD INTO A CLEAN ASS BAGGER. I GOT AN S&S SOFTTAIL CUSTOM CHOPPER ALSO THAT GETS DOWN. THE VTX 1300'S RUNS REAL HARD WITH LESS MAINTENANCE ALSO WHICH IS GREAT.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 26 2011, 01:02 AM~20631044
> *Ill keep my sounds on my bike thanks for your input,it suits me just fine.I built & ride this for my liking to my style,I'd put music on anything that has wheels  if thats what I choose to do.
> *


thats cool Homie, but it seems you chose to do what everyone else is doin, but cool story.. :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@May 25 2011, 09:44 PM~20629425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I must be old school, cause thats fucked up. It's a Harley, not a Honda Civic..


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 25 2011, 11:02 PM~20631044
> *Ill keep my sounds on my bike thanks for your input,it suits me just fine.I built & ride this for my liking to my style,I'd put music on anything that has wheels  if thats what I choose to do.
> *


im putting mids and highs on my roller skates as we speak...some of us like music some dont... build for u not for the world...we all have our opinions...we can do what we want ...bike looks good uce


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 26 2011, 08:00 PM~20635909
> *im putting mids and highs on my roller skates as we speak...some of us like music some dont... build for u not for the world...we all have our opinions...we can do what we want ...bike looks good uce
> *


All these bikes are nice, his is real nice. But I always thought bags we're for storage, for people that rode and rode, rain or shine. I think its funny to see them stuffed with amps, subs, and 6x9's. Shit people are adding windbreakers in Cali head to have another speaker location. even in New England with windbreakers come off in May.. I mean no disrespect, I'm just old school.. Form and Function..


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE+May 26 2011, 05:12 PM~20635635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!Thanks USO.

***~EDIT~***


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I cant find how at it looked at first when it was black with goofy ass 80 styles flames, saddle bags and a windshield but this is lowered 2 inches in the rear and painted brandywine kandy with black marble. Its not letting me upload the way it looks now but i'll try again tomorrow


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 26 2011, 05:00 PM~20635909
> *im putting mids and highs on my roller skates as we speak...some of us like music some dont... build for u not for the world...we all have our opinions...we can do what we want ...bike looks good uce
> *


i put some on my mini bike :biggrin:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@May 27 2011, 02:28 AM~20635699
> *I must be old school, cause thats fucked up. It's a Harley, not a Honda Civic..
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@May 26 2011, 06:09 PM~20635964
> *All these bikes are nice, his is real nice. But I always thought bags we're for storage, for people that rode and rode, rain or shine. I think its funny to see them stuffed with amps, subs, and 6x9's. Shit people are adding windbreakers in Cali head to have another speaker location. even in New England with windbreakers come off in May.. I mean no disrespect, I'm just old school.. Form and Function..
> *


then be more specific in what u say because i have music on my bike but my saddle bags are empty and i ride my shit...and theres people in my club that have bags full of music and will pound all the way to new england with a duffle bag for there gear strapped to the back...no disrespect taken im just sayin.. to each his own


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 27 2011, 04:06 AM~20639156
> *then be more specific in what u say because i have music on my bike but my saddle bags are empty and i ride my shit...and theres people in my club that have bags full of music and will pound all the way to new england with a duffle bag for there gear strapped to the back...no disrespect taken im just sayin.. to each his own
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 27 2011, 04:06 AM~20639156
> *then be more specific in what u say because i have music on my bike but my saddle bags are empty and i ride my shit...and theres people in my club that have bags full of music and will pound all the way to new england with a duffle bag for there gear strapped to the back...no disrespect taken im just sayin.. to each his own
> *


Preach on Big UCE!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 26 2011, 12:25 AM~20630391
> *YOU NEED A HOG MY BROTHER WAYNE
> *



IN DUE TIME... RIGHT NOW IT IS WAGON TIME BUT WHEN THAT AND SCHOOL ARE FINISHED....  IT'S ON


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@May 26 2011, 08:31 PM~20637083
> *I cant find how at it looked at first when it was black with goofy ass 80 styles flames, saddle bags and a windshield but this is lowered 2 inches in the rear and painted brandywine kandy with black marble.  Its not letting me upload the way it looks now but i'll try again tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 27 2011, 06:06 AM~20639156
> *then be more specific in what u say because i have music on my bike but my saddle bags are empty and i ride my shit...and theres people in my club that have bags full of music and will pound all the way to new england with a duffle bag for there gear strapped to the back...no disrespect taken im just sayin.. to each his own
> *


I know it's to each his own, I never shit on another riders scoot. But I'm starting to see similarities and it honestly drives me insane.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@May 27 2011, 03:51 PM~20642170
> *I know it's to each his own, I never shit on another riders scoot. But I'm starting to see similarities and it honestly drives me insane.
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you soo worried about the actions of others :dunno: 
This is starting to sound like another "Only real bikers.." lecture :roflmao: 
I am very content with what I have and what I do, Therefore peoples chocies
concerning their rides really doesnt upset me  

Dont make the misconception that a guy with a decked out "donk" bike (as you put it) isnt deeper in the game than you. Maybe all he needs is a hair colm and toothbrush to cross the country. Do your thing


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Afterall it is "post your ride"....Post your shit up !


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@May 27 2011, 06:19 PM~20643055
> *Afterall it is "post your ride"....Post your shit up !
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

I got people I dont even know making you-tube videos for me  :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: blanco, HU$TLER IV LIFE, jake.blancas, HD-JESSE, Los Compadres
:wave:

To The Top for all the riders


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HD-JESSE_@May 27 2011, 06:26 PM~20643093
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: Post that bike


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@May 26 2011, 09:31 PM~20637083
> *I cant find how at it looked at first when it was black with goofy ass 80 styles flames, saddle bags and a windshield but this is lowered 2 inches in the rear and painted brandywine kandy with black marble.  Its not letting me upload the way it looks now but i'll try again tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@May 27 2011, 06:15 PM~20643026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 27 2011, 05:44 PM~20643160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, no kidding. But its getting better. By this time next year i should have a hardtail on it


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER IV LIFE_@May 27 2011, 06:31 PM~20642757
> *Why are you soo worried about the actions of others  :dunno:
> This is starting to sound like another "Only real bikers.." lecture  :roflmao:
> I am very content with what I have and what I do, Therefore peoples chocies
> ...


I've always liked your ride, it original as hell. Its not a game to me it's a lifestyle, has been my whole life, and I didn't mention anything as to how deep I am or anyone else. If you post we can comment right? You don't have to like my opinion, thats cool. But this fad will be over before you know what I'm talkin about. Just like how these riders migrate from Hondas, to Lowriders, to Rice Rockets and Harleys, they will soon follow the sheep again.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

THESE PICS ARE FROM A "BLESSING OF THE BIKES" EVENT.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 29 2011, 09:29 AM~20650705
> *THESE PICS ARE FROM A "BLESSING OF THE BIKES" EVENT.
> 
> 
> ...


absolutely sick paint jobs.. :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 29 2011, 10:29 AM~20650705
> *THESE PICS ARE FROM A "BLESSING OF THE BIKES" EVENT.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 29 2011, 08:37 AM~20650726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The brown and white one is sik!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 29 2011, 06:42 AM~20650751
> *The brown and white one is sik!
> *



HERES MORE OF THAT BIKE FROM ANOTHER RUN.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

IM TRYING TO GET THIS ONE. HE WANTS A CAR AND I WANT A BIKE. HOPE THE DEAL WORKS OUT.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 29 2011, 09:03 AM~20650819
> *HERES MORE OF THAT BIKE FROM ANOTHER RUN.
> 
> 
> ...


  love that!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 29 2011, 10:48 AM~20651593
> * love that!
> *



i got alot more of this bike, but my external is messed up. but when i fix it ill post more.


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 29 2011, 08:29 AM~20650705
> *THESE PICS ARE FROM A "BLESSING OF THE BIKES" EVENT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:0


> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 29 2011, 07:29 AM~20650705
> *THESE PICS ARE FROM A "BLESSING OF THE BIKES" EVENT.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

nice bikes :wow: hit me up for murals


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@May 28 2011, 06:34 PM~20648368
> *I've always liked your ride, it original as hell. Its not a game to me it's a lifestyle, has been my whole life, and I didn't mention anything as to how deep I am or anyone else. If you post we can comment right? You don't have to like my opinion, thats cool. But this fad will be over before you know what I'm talkin about. Just like how these riders migrate from Hondas, to Lowriders, to Rice Rockets and Harleys, they will soon follow the sheep again.
> *


I had dirt bikes and quads as a kid(and now as well),had a couple crappy jap street bikes when I was younger,and always wanted a harley.The problem we have up here is the $300+ a month insurance rates for any big twin harley,and thats on the lower end of the scale because I live outside a major city.
I am finally in the position where I can afford the insurance,and everything that goes with owning a bike,guess I'm a sheep....... :biggrin:
BTW your bike is bad-ass


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 29 2011, 01:33 PM~20651788
> *i got alot more of this bike, but my external is messed up. but when i fix it ill post more.
> *


Can't wait


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a few of the bikes at Socio's car show.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

just a few more


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE2 (May 31, 2011)

<<
[B said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE2 (May 31, 2011)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> I've always liked your ride, it original as hell. Its not a game to me it's a lifestyle, has been my whole life, and I didn't mention anything as to how deep I am or anyone else. If you post we can comment right? You don't have to like my opinion, thats cool. But this fad will be over before you know what I'm talkin about. Just like how these riders migrate from Hondas, to Lowriders, to Rice Rockets and Harleys, they will soon follow the sheep again.


 
:thumbsup: I am not too worried about it... I do what I do 
Ride safe


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

hu&tler iv life said:


> :thumbsup: Post that bike


what up hustler, i saw your bike parked in laughlin looking good. My bike is getting redone adding some new stuff to it. I will post it up when its done.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE2 (May 31, 2011)

HD-JESSE said:


> what up hustler, i saw your bike parked in laughlin looking good. My bike is getting redone adding some new stuff to it. I will post it up when its done.


I have been going there every year for almost 10yrs. That is my favorite bike event 
Did you see my bike in the golden nugget parking garage? I will be there next year too


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

HD-JESSE said:


> what up hustler, i saw your bike parked in laughlin looking good. My bike is getting redone adding some new stuff to it. I will post it up when its done.


Thanks for the complimentsIf you are a regular at Laughlin let me know when it gets close...I pass the line to get into the club We get down over there


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Went to the northside for
memorial weeknend


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

*HU$TLER IV LIFE*
*ocho%hustlers*


----------



## EazyKilla (May 5, 2003)

Tight


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

HU$TLER IV LIFE said:


> Went to the northside for
> memorial weeknend


That's a nice pic!


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

Very nice picture !!!!!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's a pic of my friends bike. I took this pic last weekend.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

BIG MARC said:


> That's a nice pic!





HD-JESSE said:


> Very nice picture !!!!!


Thanks !


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

chairmnofthboard said:


> Here's a pic of my friends bike. I took this pic last weekend.


Nice kandy on there :thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

HU$TLER IV LIFE said:


> Went to the northside for
> memorial weeknend


Red river n.m.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

HU$TLER IV LIFE said:


> Nice kandy on there :thumbsup:


 thanx, he did it himself.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

highway said:


> Red river n.m.


Arroyo Seco N.M.


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> WHATS UP HOMIES... DIDNT I MEET U GUYS AT LAST YEAR SUPER SHOW IN LAS VEGAS? LOOKING GOOD, LOOKING GOOD... :thumbsup:


Whats up homie....cant wait to see the new version of the harley......We are coming out with some more bikes and even updated versions of the ones you say in Vegas. Good looking out.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

*SUP LOCO..*



Wedo 505 said:


> Whats up homie....cant wait to see the new version of the harley......We are coming out with some more bikes and even updated versions of the ones you say in Vegas. Good looking out.


YA MAN, ITS COMING ALONG... HOPEFULLY IN A FEW WEEKS I SHOULD HAVE IT BACK. U KNOW HOW IT IS, "HURRY UP AND WAIT" ANYHOW GOOD LUCK ON UR UP COMING PROJECTS BRO, HOPE TO SEE U AND UR BOYS IN VEGAS... KEEP IN TOUCH HOMIE...


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> YA MAN, ITS COMING ALONG... HOPEFULLY IN A FEW WEEKS I SHOULD HAVE IT BACK. U KNOW HOW IT IS, "HURRY UP AND WAIT" ANYHOW GOOD LUCK ON UR UP COMING PROJECTS BRO, HOPE TO SEE U AND UR BOYS IN VEGAS... KEEP IN TOUCH HOMIE...


What's up Clown, can't wait to see all done bro. I need to get use to this new Lil update they did. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*JUNE 4TH THE NEXT ONE*


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

5Six Bel Air said:


>





5Six Bel Air said:


>





5Six Bel Air said:


>


:thumbsup:Cool pictures. I always liked the old biker pics,I also have alot of them
Maybe I will post one day  That is where my insperation for cusomizing came from.
Molded frames and wild paint jobs :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Can,t forget the gold plating back then either


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

HU$TLER IV LIFE said:


> :thumbsup:Cool pictures. I always liked the old biker pics,I also have alot of them
> Maybe I will post one day  That is where my insperation for cusomizing came from.
> Molded frames and wild paint jobs :biggrin:


:thumbsup:i feel you i have a few albums full of old pix.. i might dig them out... my pops gives me shit all the time for my music lol but i told him when the homies bullshit on takin a ride i can put my music on and roll....


----------



## owen3055 (Dec 16, 2010)

5Six Bel Air said:


>




WOW That is over the top! The rear tires?!? Seriously bad @ss!!!


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


82cuty said:


>


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> miss my baby... :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


OLD SCHOOL


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


That trike is chunky as fuck


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Did some upgrades on my bike tonight








Holes arent perfect but fuck it LOL


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

I shine Like A Star


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

SUPREME69 said:


>


SICK:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

SUPREME69 said:


> HERES MORE OF THAT BIKE FROM ANOTHER RUN.


 Very nice


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> WHATS UP BROS, JUST A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY SLED. HERE ARE A COUPLE PICTURES THE DAY BEFORE THE ACCIDENT....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picked this magazine up and your bike was in it


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Here are a couple pics from La Vida Customs


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

"El Diablo" representing La Vida Customs


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

408SHARK said:


> HERE YOU GO MR.79 FLH :biggrin: :biggrin:


good ol days


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Some more La Vida Customs Harleys......

Some try to copy us but none will ever come close.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Wedo 505 said:


> Some more La Vida Customs Harleys......
> 
> Some try to copy us but none will ever come close.


Nice bikes


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

I like the color matched parts on the red one ,wheels and seat, Stands out way more:thumbsup:


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Oh shit look out another La Vida Customs Harley out on the scene.......


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

Wedo 505 said:


> Oh shit look out another La Vida Customs Harley out on the scene.......


Clean softail !!!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Bike night in Albuquerque at Kellys every wednesday


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats right The BOSSHOGG ALLSTARS out here in the fucking Albuquerque streets getting it in :boink:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Wedo 505 said:


> Oh shit look out another La Vida Customs Harley out on the scene.......


 Sweet! i like the painted frame. very nice.


----------



## 408_RIDER (Feb 19, 2011)

ABRAXASS said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Mark's La Vida Customs Road King...........another bagger on the scene in New Mexico. Murals by Casket and Mario.


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Some of the artwork that has been done by La Vida Customs. 









































La Vida Customs creations. Doing it up in Albuquerque, New Mexico. Nothing too big or too small....it can be done. Candies, murals, body modifications, air ride.........Murals on the top two by Joe. Murals on the lower three are by Losoya.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

_*







here is a little right up on the Socios Car Show...*_.http://www.bikerhotline.com/eventcoverage/2011/11_socios_low_ride_rudy/


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

almost done


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

nice bike it definately has some beat on it :thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BIGTONY said:


> Picked this magazine up and your bike was in it


GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO, TRYING TO HUNT IT DOWN NOW FOR THE COLLECTION.:thumbsup:
THE REBIRTH OF "TRUCHA" WILL DEBUTE NEXT MONTH AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER TORRES EMPIRE LOWRIDER CAR SHOW.. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS "GOD DAMMMMMMMMMMMM" MOTHER FUCKER IS LOOKING SWEET...


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO, TRYING TO HUNT IT DOWN NOW FOR THE COLLECTION.:thumbsup:
> THE REBIRTH OF "TRUCHA" WILL DEBUTE NEXT MONTH AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER TORRES EMPIRE LOWRIDER CAR SHOW.. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS "GOD DAMMMMMMMMMMMM" MOTHER FUCKER IS LOOKING SWEET...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

*What's up Clown*



TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO, TRYING TO HUNT IT DOWN NOW FOR THE COLLECTION.:thumbsup:
> THE REBIRTH OF "TRUCHA" WILL DEBUTE NEXT MONTH AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER TORRES EMPIRE LOWRIDER CAR SHOW.. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS "GOD DAMMMMMMMMMMMM" MOTHER FUCKER IS LOOKING SWEET...


Can't wait to see the vicla all done bro. The fam. And I will supporting you 100% at the show.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> GOOD LOOKING OUT BRO, TRYING TO HUNT IT DOWN NOW FOR THE COLLECTION.:thumbsup:
> THE REBIRTH OF "TRUCHA" WILL DEBUTE NEXT MONTH AT THE LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER TORRES EMPIRE LOWRIDER CAR SHOW.. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS "GOD DAMMMMMMMMMMMM" MOTHER FUCKER IS LOOKING SWEET...


Let me know if you dont find it i was at the store i got it from today and they had some more on the shelf i can ship u one down


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BACK, IF YOU HAVE NOT FOUND THE MAGAZINE TRY BARNES AND NOBLE I HAVE SEN THAT MAGAZINE THERE BEFORE.


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

*BARS,SHIELDS & BOWTIES




















*


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

BARS,SHIELDS & BOWTIES
THIS LEXANI BIKE WE PAINTED AND MADE PARTS FOR JUST MADE THE COVER OF THIS MONTHS AMERICAN BAGGER MAGAZINE THATS OUT NOW


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

sixtyduce said:


> BARS,SHIELDS & BOWTIES
> THIS LEXANI BIKE WE PAINTED AND MADE PARTS FOR JUST MADE THE COVER OF THIS MONTHS AMERICAN BAGGER MAGAZINE THATS OUT NOW


IS THIS BIKE FRANKS FROM NU IMAGE? I HAVE SEEN IT AT HIS SHOP IN PERSON CLEAN ASS BIKE !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

sixtyduce said:


> BARS,SHIELDS & BOWTIES
> THIS LEXANI BIKE WE PAINTED AND MADE PARTS FOR JUST MADE THE COVER OF THIS MONTHS AMERICAN BAGGER MAGAZINE THATS OUT NOW


:thumbsup::thumbsup::wow::wow:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

sweet bike, who or what is Lexanii?


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

sixtyduce said:


> BARS,SHIELDS & BOWTIES
> THIS LEXANI BIKE WE PAINTED AND MADE PARTS FOR JUST MADE THE COVER OF THIS MONTHS AMERICAN BAGGER MAGAZINE THATS OUT NOW


Very nice work. Congrats on the photo spread. We will be having two bikes coming out in the next couple months. One in hot bike mag and another in American Iron Bagger mag.


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you have pics of the bikes


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

sixtyduce said:


> Do you have pics of the bikes


Lexani is a wheel company that is breaking in to the Harley world


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

sixtyduce said:


> Do you have pics of the bikes


Yes that is franks bike


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

*almost done*


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

Conders sketch that started it all






seat sketch







frame






springer front end






schwinn flip


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

check out the old school harley on the right






lots of hours just masking






more hours






nice






headlight



























white scorpion gas cap


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

progress



























many hours into the tank






conder custom






hours






more hours






and more hours


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

almost there...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ml2009 said:


> View attachment 328157
> almost there...


That is sick bro!!! There are not too many bikes that I look at and dont have a few things I would change but I cannot see one thing on this one!

Post some more pics when it is complete if you can,, awesome work, much respect on this one for keeping it old skool :thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

dam thats a sick ass pan head


ml2009 said:


> View attachment 328157
> almost there...


----------



## ml2009 (Jul 1, 2009)

MAG8888 said:


> That is sick bro!!! There are not too many bikes that I look at and dont have a few things I would change but I cannot see one thing on this one!
> 
> Post some more pics when it is complete if you can,, awesome work, much respect on this one for keeping it old skool :thumbsup:


Thanks Bro!! will do


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

One of my Best Friends hit a Deer last night on his bike and is in the Trauma Unit! Please Pray for him! Thanks!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> One of my Best Friends hit a Deer last night on his bike and is in the Trauma Unit! Please Pray for him! Thanks!


_HOPE UR BOY PULLS THREW WITH A SPEEDY RECOVERY, WILL KEEP HIM IN PRAYER FOR SURE... LOVE AND RESPECT FOR ALL MY H-D RIDERS...~BIG CLOWNY~ "TRUCHA"_


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> One of my Best Friends hit a Deer last night on his bike and is in the Trauma Unit! Please Pray for him! Thanks!


He's in our prayers.


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Duce'sWild said:


> He's in our prayers.


ML that is a tight old school scooter


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

definitely praying for your homeboy.


Lac-of-Respect said:


> One of my Best Friends hit a Deer last night on his bike and is in the Trauma Unit! Please Pray for him! Thanks!


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> One of my Best Friends hit a Deer last night on his bike and is in the Trauma Unit! Please Pray for him! Thanks!


Sending out prayers to your homie.


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

*DOWN SOUTH HUSTLER*

my new project


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

Who's going to vegas in August?


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

need a custom tour pack for my bike.Anyone know a website where i can look. Thanks.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> One of my Best Friends hit a Deer last night on his bike and is in the Trauma Unit! Please Pray for him! Thanks!


damn that sux... wishing 4 a quick recovery.


----------



## TODDONE (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## TODDONE (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## TODDONE (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## TODDONE (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## TODDONE (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

ml2009 said:


> View attachment 328146
> progress
> View attachment 328147
> 
> ...


Thats fuckin nice... :wow:


----------



## jappe loco enel coco (Jun 26, 2011)

My 2000 fat boy evo (this one is my baby and a stayer) going to be rebuild next winter, lowrider style...can't wait.




























...and my '96 electra glide ultra classic,


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Check these guy's out.....*




























This is who I have do all my custom work. They built my bar's custom, 21" tall, engraved, & internal controls. My exhaust was built here all by hand. Nothing from a box....they built everything for my bike from scratch! Good look'n out Torch Industries!! Were gonna kill 'em in Vegas!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

nuklhed82 said:


> This is who I have do all my custom work. They built my bar's custom, 21" tall, engraved, & internal controls. My exhaust was built here all by hand. Nothing from a box....they built everything for my bike from scratch! Good look'n out Torch Industries!! Were gonna kill 'em in Vegas!


NICE BIKE, BUT GOOD LUCK.... THE RE-BIRTH OF ~TRUCHA~


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

*THE RE-BIRTH OF ~TRUCHA~*



nuklhed82 said:


> This is who I have do all my custom work. They built my bar's custom, 21" tall, engraved, & internal controls. My exhaust was built here all by hand. Nothing from a box....they built everything for my bike from scratch! Good look'n out Torch Industries!! Were gonna kill 'em in Vegas![/QUOTE
> 
> NICE SLED, BUT GOOD LUCK...:nicoderm:


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks perro, but the vicla in the picture "refried dreams", is being rebuilt. Full one off custom front to back, top to bottom. No bolt on catalog custom parts. Good luck with your re-birth catch you in Vegas


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your wishes and prayers! Homie pulled threw! Dont remember anything! Cracked his helmet in half! The road grinded half his outter hand off and arms and shoulders rashed up pretty good! Bottom lip is hanging on! They stitched his upper and lower eye leds back in place! He actually doesnt look to bad! Just his lip is nasty!!! But thanks again everybody!!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

nuklhed82 said:


> Thanks perro, but the vicla in the picture "refried dreams", is being rebuilt. Full one off custom front to back, top to bottom. No bolt on catalog custom parts. Good luck with your re-birth catch you in Vegas


I havent had the chance to see either bike in person and havent had the opportunity to meet either of you but... you better come at it hard to take Trucha  

Both bikes are amazing so all I can say is much respect and this should be interesting to see how they turn out :drama:

Stay safe homies!!!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

MAG8888 said:


> I havent had the chance to see either bike in person and havent had the opportunity to meet either of you but... you better come at it hard to take Trucha
> 
> Both bikes are amazing so all I can say is much respect and this should be interesting to see how they turn out :drama:
> 
> Stay safe homies!!!


I haven't seen either one in person either but i am sure both look good but what really makes them stand out is when you ride them. that's when they look awesome is on the road like a road trip.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

You are all invited to come out support and enjoy in the fun with us 1 Love from Vic Jr USO'S familia


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ABRAXASS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 336755


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

"ROCKS" GLIDE HOGG LIFE
R I P


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

~KEEP UR EYES PEELED...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

*car and motorcyle show cash prizes*


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 336761
> ~KEEP UR EYES PEELED...


Mine have peeled since the wreck, what is the status I want to see this bad ass bitch :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

SUP ~MAG8888~, FIRST OFF, I JUST WANNA SAY THANK U FOR THE MAD PROPS THAT U GIVE ME. WELL I SHOULD BE RIDING MY SLED HOME FROM THE BIKE SHOP BY THIS FRIDAY FINALLY AFTER ALMOST AFTER 7 FUCKEN MONTHS. BUT ITS GIVEN ME THE CHANCE TO "NIT-PICK" THE BIKE AND GOD DAMN SOFAR SO GOOD. IM NOT GONNA POST ANY PICTURES OF IT UNTILL ITS FULLY COMPLETED. ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD THO LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER... FOR THOSE WHO THOUGHT IT WAS A BAD ASS BIKE BEFORE WAIT UNTILL U SEE IT NOW... NO JOKE BRO, IVE ADDED ALOT OF ARLEN NESS PARTS TO IT, ARLEN NESS FLOOR BOARDS, TRIPPLE PLATTED MOST OF THE CHROME, ENGRAVED ALOT MORE PARTS, STRETCHED THE REAR FENDER 4 INCHES, ADDED SOME FADE-AWAYS AND CANDY TANGERINE ORANGE FLAKE TO THE PAINT ALONG WITH SOME PEARL, SWITCHED UP ALL OF THE MURALS EXCEPT FOR 2 OF THEM, & RE-DID MY SEAT... ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS ITS BEEN A STRESSFULL 7 MONTHS BUT WORTH THE WAIT. ILL POST PICTURES AS SOON AS THE FUCKERS IN MY DRIVE WAY...:thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

MAG8888 said:


> Mine have peeled since the wreck, what is the status I want to see this bad ass bitch :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUP ~MAG8888~, FIRST OFF, I JUST WANNA SAY THANK U FOR THE MAD PROPS THAT U GIVE ME. WELL I SHOULD BE RIDING MY SLED HOME FROM THE BIKE SHOP BY THIS FRIDAY FINALLY AFTER ALMOST AFTER 7 FUCKEN MONTHS. BUT ITS GIVEN ME THE CHANCE TO "NIT-PICK" THE BIKE AND GOD DAMN SOFAR SO GOOD. IM NOT GONNA POST ANY PICTURES OF IT UNTILL ITS FULLY COMPLETED. ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD THO LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER... FOR THOSE WHO THOUGHT IT WAS A BAD ASS BIKE BEFORE WAIT UNTILL U SEE IT NOW... NO JOKE BRO, IVE ADDED ALOT OF ARLEN NESS PARTS TO IT, ARLEN NESS FLOOR BOARDS, TRIPPLE PLATTED MOST OF THE CHROME, ENGRAVED ALOT MORE PARTS, STRETCHED THE REAR FENDER 4 INCHES, ADDED SOME FADE-AWAYS AND CANDY TANGERINE ORANGE FLAKE TO THE PAINT ALONG WITH SOME PEARL, SWITCHED UP ALL OF THE MURALS EXCEPT FOR 2 OF THEM, & RE-DID MY SEAT... ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS ITS BEEN A STRESSFULL 7 MONTHS BUT WORTH THE WAIT. ILL POST PICTURES AS SOON AS THE FUCKERS IN MY DRIVE WAY...:thumbsup:


WHATS CRACKIN DOG


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

Cant wait to see that MOTHA FUCKER at the show Sunday homeboy ....





TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUP ~MAG8888~, FIRST OFF, I JUST WANNA SAY THANK U FOR THE MAD PROPS THAT U GIVE ME. WELL I SHOULD BE RIDING MY SLED HOME FROM THE BIKE SHOP BY THIS FRIDAY FINALLY AFTER ALMOST AFTER 7 FUCKEN MONTHS. BUT ITS GIVEN ME THE CHANCE TO "NIT-PICK" THE BIKE AND GOD DAMN SOFAR SO GOOD. IM NOT GONNA POST ANY PICTURES OF IT UNTILL ITS FULLY COMPLETED. ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD THO LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER... FOR THOSE WHO THOUGHT IT WAS A BAD ASS BIKE BEFORE WAIT UNTILL U SEE IT NOW... NO JOKE BRO, IVE ADDED ALOT OF ARLEN NESS PARTS TO IT, ARLEN NESS FLOOR BOARDS, TRIPPLE PLATTED MOST OF THE CHROME, ENGRAVED ALOT MORE PARTS, STRETCHED THE REAR FENDER 4 INCHES, ADDED SOME FADE-AWAYS AND CANDY TANGERINE ORANGE FLAKE TO THE PAINT ALONG WITH SOME PEARL, SWITCHED UP ALL OF THE MURALS EXCEPT FOR 2 OF THEM, & RE-DID MY SEAT... ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS ITS BEEN A STRESSFULL 7 MONTHS BUT WORTH THE WAIT. ILL POST PICTURES AS SOON AS THE FUCKERS IN MY DRIVE WAY...:thumbsup:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> WHATS CRACKIN DOG


:uh:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUP ~MAG8888~, FIRST OFF, I JUST WANNA SAY THANK U FOR THE MAD PROPS THAT U GIVE ME. WELL I SHOULD BE RIDING MY SLED HOME FROM THE BIKE SHOP BY THIS FRIDAY FINALLY AFTER ALMOST AFTER 7 FUCKEN MONTHS. BUT ITS GIVEN ME THE CHANCE TO "NIT-PICK" THE BIKE AND GOD DAMN SOFAR SO GOOD. IM NOT GONNA POST ANY PICTURES OF IT UNTILL ITS FULLY COMPLETED. ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD THO LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER... FOR THOSE WHO THOUGHT IT WAS A BAD ASS BIKE BEFORE WAIT UNTILL U SEE IT NOW... NO JOKE BRO, IVE ADDED ALOT OF ARLEN NESS PARTS TO IT, ARLEN NESS FLOOR BOARDS, TRIPPLE PLATTED MOST OF THE CHROME, ENGRAVED ALOT MORE PARTS, STRETCHED THE REAR FENDER 4 INCHES, ADDED SOME FADE-AWAYS AND CANDY TANGERINE ORANGE FLAKE TO THE PAINT ALONG WITH SOME PEARL, SWITCHED UP ALL OF THE MURALS EXCEPT FOR 2 OF THEM, & RE-DID MY SEAT... ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS ITS BEEN A STRESSFULL 7 MONTHS BUT WORTH THE WAIT. ILL POST PICTURES AS SOON AS THE FUCKERS IN MY DRIVE WAY...:thumbsup:


Can't wait to see it this weekend Clowny :thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:cant wait to see it g


TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUP ~MAG8888~, FIRST OFF, I JUST WANNA SAY THANK U FOR THE MAD PROPS THAT U GIVE ME. WELL I SHOULD BE RIDING MY SLED HOME FROM THE BIKE SHOP BY THIS FRIDAY FINALLY AFTER ALMOST AFTER 7 FUCKEN MONTHS. BUT ITS GIVEN ME THE CHANCE TO "NIT-PICK" THE BIKE AND GOD DAMN SOFAR SO GOOD. IM NOT GONNA POST ANY PICTURES OF IT UNTILL ITS FULLY COMPLETED. ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD THO LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER... FOR THOSE WHO THOUGHT IT WAS A BAD ASS BIKE BEFORE WAIT UNTILL U SEE IT NOW... NO JOKE BRO, IVE ADDED ALOT OF ARLEN NESS PARTS TO IT, ARLEN NESS FLOOR BOARDS, TRIPPLE PLATTED MOST OF THE CHROME, ENGRAVED ALOT MORE PARTS, STRETCHED THE REAR FENDER 4 INCHES, ADDED SOME FADE-AWAYS AND CANDY TANGERINE ORANGE FLAKE TO THE PAINT ALONG WITH SOME PEARL, SWITCHED UP ALL OF THE MURALS EXCEPT FOR 2 OF THEM, & RE-DID MY SEAT... ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS ITS BEEN A STRESSFULL 7 MONTHS BUT WORTH THE WAIT. ILL POST PICTURES AS SOON AS THE FUCKERS IN MY DRIVE WAY...:thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> WHATS CRACKIN DOG


SUP SMILON... SEE U ON SUNDAY PERRO...:thumbsup:



RagtopPete said:


> Cant wait to see that MOTHA FUCKER at the show Sunday homeboy ....[/QUOTE
> 
> SUP BRO, ITS BEEN AWHILE MAN... SEE U ON SUNDAY TOO AND LET ME KNOW WHAT U THINK..:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUP ~MAG8888~, FIRST OFF, I JUST WANNA SAY THANK U FOR THE MAD PROPS THAT U GIVE ME. WELL I SHOULD BE RIDING MY SLED HOME FROM THE BIKE SHOP BY THIS FRIDAY FINALLY AFTER ALMOST AFTER 7 FUCKEN MONTHS. BUT ITS GIVEN ME THE CHANCE TO "NIT-PICK" THE BIKE AND GOD DAMN SOFAR SO GOOD. IM NOT GONNA POST ANY PICTURES OF IT UNTILL ITS FULLY COMPLETED. ITS LOOKING REAL GOOD THO LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER... FOR THOSE WHO THOUGHT IT WAS A BAD ASS BIKE BEFORE WAIT UNTILL U SEE IT NOW... NO JOKE BRO, IVE ADDED ALOT OF ARLEN NESS PARTS TO IT, ARLEN NESS FLOOR BOARDS, TRIPPLE PLATTED MOST OF THE CHROME, ENGRAVED ALOT MORE PARTS, STRETCHED THE REAR FENDER 4 INCHES, ADDED SOME FADE-AWAYS AND CANDY TANGERINE ORANGE FLAKE TO THE PAINT ALONG WITH SOME PEARL, SWITCHED UP ALL OF THE MURALS EXCEPT FOR 2 OF THEM, & RE-DID MY SEAT... ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS ITS BEEN A STRESSFULL 7 MONTHS BUT WORTH THE WAIT. ILL POST PICTURES AS SOON AS THE FUCKERS IN MY DRIVE WAY...:thumbsup:


I just hand out those props where props are due homie, I know all too well what it takes to build and maintain these bitches. I started wrenching on these with my pops back in 74 when he used to enter his scoot in the Oakland Roadster show (damn I miss those days...)

Cant wait to see what you have done but I am positive it will be off the hook! Stay safe brother and I hope to see you out on the highways soon :thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Is there anyone on here from the Medford Oregon area? I am moving this weekend from Reno NV to Medford and was hoping to find out if anyone knew of any good local biker spots out that way? I am sure if there is I will find them eventually but was hoping to get a few ideas, thanks!


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

a couple of bikes from the phoenix lrm tour 2011


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

A couple of bikes from the denver lrm show 2011.


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

A COUPLE BIKES FROM THE 
ALBQ. N.M. LRM TOUR 2010


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

HERE IS A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY 1975 SHOVELHEAD.


----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)

highway said:


> HERE IS A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY 1975 SHOVELHEAD.


LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

CHICANO LIFE 1ST Annual Blessing of the Bikes BBQ @ Fresno Customs


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

*THE BIG PAY BACK!!!!!!!!*
On the day Baggers Magazine hit the news stands featuring the green bike, it was involved in an accident.. It was sent back to Fresno Customs for its new make over......













Before...












THE BIG PAY BACK!!!!!


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

Uncle Bob's 1month makeover @ FRESNO CUSTOMS......

Before..











After...


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Our trip out to Pismo Classic Car Show 2011.......








































































































































*


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

fresnocustoms559 said:


> *Our trip out to Pismo Classic Car Show 2011.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

highway said:


> A COUPLE BIKES FROM THE
> ALBQ. N.M. LRM TOUR 2010





highway said:


> HERE IS A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY 1975 SHOVELHEAD.


:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

SUPREME69 said:


> THESE PICS ARE FROM A "BLESSING OF THE BIKES" EVENT.


HEY JESSE CONGRATE ON UR BEST OF SHOW DOWN IN SANTA MONICA VATOS Y VICLAS SHOW.I THINK IM DONE WITH SHOWS.I HOPE U GUYS CONTINUE 2 PUT IT DOWN 4 FRESNO!!!!!!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

heres mine i picked up last month


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

HERES MY VICLA BEFORE & AFTER. STILL IN THE WORKS GOT IT 4 MONTHS AGO


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

nobueno said:


>


Can't wait to see/shoot "Trucha" in person.


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

dyebartdie said:


> Can't wait to see/shoot "Trucha" in person.


IT LOOKS KILLER IN PERSON JOE !


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

nobueno said:


>


Now that is sweet. love how the bike is completely finished with a painted frame and all. did you end up winning at that car show. beautiful bike!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

nobueno said:


>


Bad Ass!!! Trucha was looking real good at the LA show on Sunday, love the new twist :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## low4lifeluis (May 25, 2006)

*fat boy low4life is in the house*

low for life is in the house


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

nobueno said:


>


A lot of detail on this bike. Congrats to the homie Steve for winning. I'm glad to be part of some work done on this bike. Which we are still not done. SUPER SHOW BABY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: dam twin shovelheads


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

Dam sorry to hear that but you guys made a bad ass come back on pumpkins vicla!! You all do some firme work up there in Fresno! I have both bagger magazines that have the shovelking and pumpkins road king! Keep up the good work!


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

fresnocustoms559 said:


> FRESNO CUSTOMS!!! Taking home best motorcycle @ the 2010 LowRider Magazine Show in San Bernadino, Calif.


IM THINKING ABOUT PUTTING THIS BIKE UP 4SALE.ANYBODY SERIOUSLY INTERESTED CAN HIT ME UP IN MY INBOX.THIS IS A OLD PIC THERE HAS BEEN ALOT MORE ENGRAVING ADDED.THIS BIKE HAS WON @ ARLEN NESS,EASYRIDER,GRANDNATIONALS,LOWRIDER,LAS VEGAS BIKE FEST,FRESNO AUTORAMA.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

dyebartdie said:


> Can't wait to see/shoot "Trucha" in person.


The bike looks sweet! wish there were more pics of it on this blog.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

Yank said:


> The bike looks sweet! wish there were more pics of it on this blog.


THANKS BRO, ILL POST SOME TODAY....


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> THANKS BRO, ILL POST SOME TODAY....


Damn I was gonna post some of mine today but now I have to wait, nobody will notice mine if you post yours


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

HATE to do this but mine has to go 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140590100345


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> HATE to do this but mine has to go http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140590100345


 Low reserve bid to win


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> THANKS BRO, ILL POST SOME TODAY....


Whats up bro, you stalling on those pics. Is that because you are hitting the streets or is it still not complete?


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Whats up bro, you stalling on those pics. Is that because you are hitting the streets or is it still not complete?


 It's complete I have seen it myself in person, looks hot!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BIGTONY said:


> HATE to do this but mine has to go http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140590100345


 Bid To Win


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

This Sunday in Lake Elsinore...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> THANKS BRO, ILL POST SOME TODAY....





HD-JESSE said:


> It's complete I have seen it myself in person, looks hot!


Whats up bro, I have been waiting to see the end result since the day you said you were re-doing her??? Get that camera out and let's see what you have done :thumbsup:


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here are some progress pictures of the "RE-BIRTH" of my bike Refried Dreams now named PELIONERO. This is just the beginning of what has been redone, no parts have been left untouched! Vegas is gonna be a good show, can't wait to see what the STR8 LOCO bike has in store. Congrats on the win! Good to see a full build win rather than a bike with paint & parts out of the Arlen Ness catalog. 


BEFORE










IN PROGRESS
































































Now off to polish, Salas Engraving, & then chrome


TOP MOTOR MOUNT











IN PROGRESS ONE OFF MACHINED TORCH INDUSTRIES FORWARD CONTROLS!



















Many hours still to go on these!

TORCH INDUSTRIES TTT


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Really cool bike! love the little touches and the exhaust is awesome. can't wait to see the finished product.




nuklhed82 said:


> Here are some progress pictures of the "RE-BIRTH" of my bike Refried Dreams now named PELIONERO. This is just the beginning of what has been redone, no parts have been left untouched! Vegas is gonna be a good show, can't wait to see what the STR8 LOCO bike has in store. Congrats on the win! Good to see a full build win rather than a bike with paint & parts out of the Arlen Ness catalog.
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> ...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

nuklhed82 said:


> Here are some progress pictures of the "RE-BIRTH" of my bike Refried Dreams now named PELIONERO. This is just the beginning of what has been redone, no parts have been left untouched! Vegas is gonna be a good show, can't wait to see what the STR8 LOCO bike has in store. Congrats on the win! Good to see a full build win rather than a bike with paint & parts out of the Arlen Ness catalog.
> 
> 
> TORCH INDUSTRIES TTT


*Very nice fabrication bro* :thumbsup: Looking forward to seeing how this one turns out, they are never done are they


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

nuklhed82 said:


> Here are some progress pictures of the "RE-BIRTH" of my bike Refried Dreams now named PELIONERO. This is just the beginning of what has been redone, no parts have been left untouched! Vegas is gonna be a good show, can't wait to see what the STR8 LOCO bike has in store. Congrats on the win! Good to see a full build win rather than a bike with paint & parts out of the Arlen Ness catalog.
> 
> 
> BEFORE
> ...



:wow: masterpiece


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

bikes are lookin good fellas


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

More "PELIONERO" progress pictures....TORCH IND. TTT


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

HUSTLERS NEW MEXICO


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gizza408 (May 24, 2011)

*I took these pictures at Streetlow Magazine Car Show in San Jose, Ca. on 8-14-11:*









































*I took this picture at the Extreme Autofest in San Mateo, Ca. on 8-13-11*









*
& here's a video posted on Byrd Game's Motorcycles FB page ( http://www.facebook.com/pages/Byrd-Game/340375158241 ) of the same event:*


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Nor Cal Custom's


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

compa's 96


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

B-dogg's 03


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Big Mike's 03


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Bruce's 03


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Mike Dodge's 96


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

*FTW*



HU$TLER IV LIFE said:


> HUSTLERS NEW MEXICO


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

one4SJ said:


> compa's 96


I had the same exact bike i love it!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

HOPE 2 SEE SOME OF THOSE CLEAN BIKES OUT HERE


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

\
uffin:uffin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

From Jae Bueno's page. :thumbsup:


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WELL HERES 1 FOR THE HUMP DAY HOPE EVERY 1 HAD A GOOD 1
]










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 350296
> 
> 
> HOPE 2 SEE SOME OF THOSE CLEAN BIKES OUT HERE


what's the entry fee for bikes? hopefully not the same as for cars.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Let's keep this thread going. Maybe everyone has just been too busy out enjoying the summer weather! I will take some pics today after work to do my part :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Sweet looking shovel head can you post more pics!!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

*keep this thread going*

Here are a few pics i took from a weekend ride up the north coast.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> Sweet looking shovel head can you post more pics!!


x2, that bitch is sweet! Loving that color and the molded taillight :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

It's my homies bike that I painted 4 years ago








Other bikes By DC


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

DELGADO58 said:


> It's my homies bike that I painted 4 years ago


Where you located? I am thinking about redoing mine when the summer is over...


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

San jose ca


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


>



damn this is gangster do u have any pics of the tank?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here are a few pics I took yesterday with my cheap ass digital camera... 

The wife (of 20-years)...


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

*​TO THE TOP...*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

~NYK~ said:


>


 Nice photos !


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

MAG8888 said:


> Here are a few pics I took yesterday with my cheap ass digital camera...
> 
> The wife (of 20-years)...



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

one4SJ said:


> compa's 96


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

just got my bike back from mike lamberson....he did the verirgated gold leafing and pinstriping


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

BIG MARC said:


>


Good looking bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

[h=2][/h] [h=2]







[/h] 2010 ROADGLIDE 7,000 MILES HAS 113"TWIN CAM WITH COMPRESSION RELEASE VALVES.EXTENDED BAGS,CUSTOM PAINT,CUSTOM WHEELS,SOUNDS LOTS OF EXTRAS FOR THE RIGHT RAG 1962 AND OLDER OR 75 RAG PLUS SOME $ NOTHING CUT PLEASE























​ 


 Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote    Blog this Post 

05-29-2011 04:45 PM #218 
*sixtyduce* 








Baller Poster







Join Date Dec 2008
Posts 356


[h=2]







[/h]  ASKING $35,000.00


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

~NYK~ said:


>


Sick pics!!!! do u have any more of the dude on the blue dyna? thats my boy Niko​


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone heading to Reno for Street Vibrations this month??? If you have never been you NEED to go, always guaranteed a damn good time and plenty of beautiful things to look at (and some are even bikes) :thumbsup:


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

HD-JESSE said:


> Nice photos !





papa paul said:


> Sick pics!!!! do u have any more of the dude on the blue dyna? thats my boy Niko​


Thanx, and heres another of Niko


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

Copy%20of%20IMG00155-20110903-1520.jpg


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a few pics from Saturdays Family first car show....of course i focus only on the bikes...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

My Softail bagger... Finally got away from my geezer glide...
Will be putting duals on it.... 2n1 will be out tha door!!!
Prolly different bars too!!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

papa paul said:


> Copy of IMG00155-20110903-1520.jpg


that looks bad ass


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


Good looking road glide.


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

MAG8888 said:


> Anyone heading to Reno for Street Vibrations this month??? If you have never been you NEED to go, always guaranteed a damn good time and plenty of beautiful things to look at (and some are even bikes) :thumbsup:


 Not this year 30 plus guys in a hells angels vs Vagos gang fight at the Nugget n the president of Hells Angels san jose chapter dead


----------



## prieto (Jul 23, 2006)

Was wonderig where I can find bad ass wire wheels with white wall tire. I got me a yamaha not the same as a Harley but something to start for me. I new with bike. If anyone can help pm please thanks


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

MY BOY BIZ.


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

DELGADO58 said:


>


 How width are those apes under??


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

one4SJ said:


> Mike Dodge's 96


 DAMN!!! More pics PLEASE!!!!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

MAG8888 said:


> Here are a few pics I took yesterday with my cheap ass digital camera...


This HD is now for sale if anyone is interested just PM me :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## NM46ER (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

*La Raza Run 2011 ~ October 15th*

Vatos Y Viclas La Raza Run October 15, 2011


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: i will be there


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Any RareBreed members on here? I was driving on the grapevine an seen a bunch of their bike on the side of the road.


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 02Bagger (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

:thumbsup:


02Bagger said:


> View attachment 372874
> View attachment 372875
> View attachment 372876


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

nobueno said:


>


hno:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

LITTLE BY LITTLE GETTING THERE


----------



## EPTRUMORS (Jan 6, 2008)

these are Imperials car club El Paso bikes


NM46ER said:


>


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Y U H8TIN said:


>


love that artwork.. this is nice.. like how the murals are cartoonish.. thick bold lines..


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

some nice ass machines in here


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

What up regal ryder...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> What up regal ryder...


just lookin around gettin some new ideas for my next streetglide, i got rid of the 08 so im waiting to see if i get this promotion at wrk to buy another....hows the bike an the deuce commin


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Just ridin the bike every day , and boy should be ready to do more work on the duce now that the super show is over. He had a booth at the show so my car was super slow motion.. I think the only thing im doin to my bike is imma put a 21 in spoke on the front with a white wall..


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

dyebartdie said:


> Vatos Y Viclas La Raza Run October 15, 2011
> 
> View attachment 371702
> View attachment 371703


This Saturday!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Hope to go to La Raza Run this weekend. wish it wasn't so far from me! money is always tight!!!


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

DELGADO58 said:


>


Nice.:thumbsup: I just don't like them on trailers.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

x1000


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

If anyone is interested get at me on the PM, thanks :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/316122-2006-harley-deluxe.html


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Heres my small contribution:

began as a '01 honda shadow...









then i redid the rear fender, went to solo seat & added some wider straight bars...










then i painted it, put some apes on her, added some l.e.d's & changed the mirrors & levers (not in pic)...


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

MY HOMIES HARLEY "STR8 LOCO" WAS IN FULL EFFECT AND BREAKING NECKS ALL WEEKEND !!THIS BIKE TOOK VEGAS BY STORM AND HE BROUGHT HOME THE FIRST PLACE PLACA!


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> MY HOMIES HARLEY "STR8 LOCO" WAS IN FULL EFFECT AND BREAKING NECKS ALL WEEKEND !!THIS BIKE TOOK VEGAS BY STORM AND HE BROUGHT HOME THE FIRST PLACE PLACA!


 That is one clean ass bike! Hope to see him ride it one day.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

HD-JESSE said:


> That is one clean ass bike! Hope to see him ride it one day.


Agreed, that is a very CLEAN ride and deserves the recognition but he isn't riding that bike much of anywhere... when you have triple chromed engraved soft tail shocks odds are you probably are not putting a lot of miles on the highway 

I can completely appreciate the work that went it to it but unless I have the $$$ to have one to show and one to ride I just could not do it :nono: 

Looking good STR8T LOCO, much respect :thumbsup:


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

No doubt much respect to Steve the owner for all the detail str8 loco has. He will be top dog for a long time. I have seen the bike in person. Come easyriders show in January in my opinion he's got a very good shot at best in show!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

THE HOMIE BRETT ANOTHER FAMILY FIRST BIKE:biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

HD-JESSE said:


> That is one clean ass bike! Hope to see him ride it one day.


THIS BIKE WAS BUILT STRICTLY FOR SHOW AND COMPETITION...IF YOU KNOW THE OWNER LIKE YOU MENTIONED, THEN YOU KNOW HE DOES HAVE A VERY NICE BAGGER HE SMASHES OUT ON ALL THE TIME. NO NEED TO WEAR AND TEAR HIS SHOW BIKE.I DO AGREE THAT HES GONNA DO GOOD AT EASY RIDER THIS YEAR...HIS BIKE PLACED SECOND IN THE STREET CUSTOM JUDGED CATEGORY LAST YEAR AND THAT WAS BEFORE THE RECENT MAKEOVER.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

ICEE*63 said:


>


I LIKE THE STRETCH ON THE TANK...LOOKS REAL GOOD BRO!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ICEE*63 said:


>


Looking good homie, real nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:




QVO LOCO said:


> THIS BIKE WAS BUILT STRICTLY FOR SHOW AND COMPETITION...IF YOU KNOW THE OWNER LIKE YOU MENTIONED, THEN YOU KNOW HE DOES HAVE A VERY NICE BAGGER HE SMASHES OUT ON ALL THE TIME. NO NEED TO WEAR AND TEAR HIS SHOW BIKE.I DO AGREE THAT HES GONNA DO GOOD AT EASY RIDER THIS YEAR...HIS BIKE PLACED SECOND IN THE STREET CUSTOM JUDGED CATEGORY LAST YEAR AND THAT WAS BEFORE THE RECENT
> MAKEOVER.


Damn that show bike and a smashin bagger??? WTF, I am in the wrong line of work!!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

QVO LOCO said:


> MY HOMIES HARLEY "STR8 LOCO" WAS IN FULL EFFECT AND BREAKING NECKS ALL WEEKEND !!THIS BIKE TOOK VEGAS BY STORM AND HE BROUGHT HOME THE FIRST PLACE PLACA!


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> THIS BIKE WAS BUILT STRICTLY FOR SHOW AND COMPETITION...IF YOU KNOW THE OWNER LIKE YOU MENTIONED, THEN YOU KNOW HE DOES HAVE A VERY NICE BAGGER HE SMASHES OUT ON ALL THE TIME. NO NEED TO WEAR AND TEAR HIS SHOW BIKE.I DO AGREE THAT HES GONNA DO GOOD AT EASY RIDER THIS YEAR...HIS BIKE PLACED SECOND IN THE STREET CUSTOM JUDGED CATEGORY LAST YEAR AND THAT WAS BEFORE THE RECENT MAKEOVER.


I actually do not know Steve personally not yet that is. We have several friends in common. I have seen his bagger it is clean also....... But str8 loco is the best softail overall I have seen. I hope the hueros at easyriders can appreciate it and give the bike the recognition it deserves.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

That bike is sweet. i like that he went all out and did the frame and powder coated the motor. for sure that bike isn't ridden but hell who cares as long as he has one that he does ride. congrats on the win. when you say vegas are you talking about the bike event in vegas or a lowrider show in vegas?


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

HD-JESSE said:


> I actually do not know Steve personally not yet that is. We have several friends in common. I have seen his bagger it is clean also....... But str8 loco is the best softail overall I have seen. I hope the hueros at easyriders can appreciate it and give the bike the recognition it deserves.


I AGREE...THE GOOD THING ABOUT EASY RIDER IS THAT THEY HAVE GOOD JUDGES THAT KNOW WHAT TO LOOK FOR...I AM PRETTY SURE STR8 LOCO IS GONNA HIT HARD IN ITS CLASS! CANT WAIT THIS SHOW! HEY JESSE IS THAT YOUR BIKE ON YOUR AVATAR? THOSE WHEELS LOOK BAD ASS, IF IT IS POST SOME PICS, THAT BIKE LOOKS LIKE ITS HOOKED UP:thumbsup:.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Yank said:


> That bike is sweet. i like that he went all out and did the frame and powder coated the motor. for sure that bike isn't ridden but hell who cares as long as he has one that he does ride. congrats on the win. when you say vegas are you talking about the bike event in vegas or a lowrider show in vegas?


WE TOOK THE BIKE TO THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SUPERSHOW...WE HEARD THE BIKE EVENT WAS CANCELLED. YEAH MY BUDDY WENT ALL OUT ON THIS BUILD...THE MOTOR IS ACTUALLY CANDY PAINTED:worship:....INSANE LOL!!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Hernan said:


> :h5: :thumbsup:


SUP CHE...I HEARD THE DUDE THAT ENGRAVED STR8 LOCO WAS SPOTTED IN A PORN MOVIE RECENTLY...DID YOU HEAR THE SAME??


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Yank said:


> That bike is sweet. i like that he went all out and did the frame and powder coated the motor. for sure that bike isn't ridden but hell who cares as long as he has one that he does ride. congrats on the win. when you say vegas are you talking about the bike event in vegas or a lowrider show in vegas?


BY THE WAY YANK, YOU GOT A BAD ASS BIKE! WELL PUT TOGETHER...PERFECT RAKE ON THAT BAD BOY!:thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

QVO LOCO said:


> MY HOMIES HARLEY "STR8 LOCO" WAS IN FULL EFFECT AND BREAKING NECKS ALL WEEKEND !!THIS BIKE TOOK VEGAS BY STORM AND HE BROUGHT HOME THE FIRST PLACE PLACA!


THAT BIKE IS SICK AND KEEPS GETTING BETTER EVERYTIME I SEE IT. GREAT JOB AND CONGRATES ON YOUR WIN IN VEGAS


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> I AGREE...THE GOOD THING ABOUT EASY RIDER IS THAT THEY HAVE GOOD JUDGES THAT KNOW WHAT TO LOOK FOR...I AM PRETTY SURE STR8 LOCO IS GONNA HIT HARD IN ITS CLASS! CANT WAIT THIS SHOW! HEY JESSE IS THAT YOUR BIKE ON YOUR AVATAR? THOSE WHEELS LOOK BAD ASS, IF IT IS POST SOME PICS, THAT BIKE LOOKS LIKE ITS HOOKED UP:thumbsup:.


Yes that's my bike Joe Ash shot that photo a while back. I will post some more photos in the near future. I'm doing a makeover also it's been going on for several months. Not as crazy as str8 loco i did not take the engine off the frame. I am planing on riding my bike when its done. I too am planing on attending easyriders in January. My bike is going to look different from that photo in the avatar.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

QVO LOCO said:


> SUP CHE...I HEARD THE DUDE THAT ENGRAVED STR8 LOCO WAS SPOTTED IN A PORN MOVIE RECENTLY...DID YOU HEAR THE SAME??


I heard that was the reason he didn't go to the Super Show this year.:roflmao:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> BY THE WAY YANK, YOU GOT A BAD ASS BIKE! WELL PUT TOGETHER...PERFECT RAKE ON THAT BAD BOY!:thumbsup:


 Thanks Homie. i appreciate the compliment.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*FAMILY FIRST CC & BC SACRAMENTO*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

WHOOP WHOOP
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

wet-n-wild said:


> THAT BIKE IS SICK AND KEEPS GETTING BETTER EVERYTIME I SEE IT. GREAT JOB AND CONGRATES ON YOUR WIN IN VEGAS


:h5:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Chicano park was alright.. i only have a couple pix but ill post them in a while


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ls1 bike


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

EL MACHETE. That fool That played machete was there and the guy danny i dont remember his last name from sons of anarchy was there ans so was lil puppet...Ss


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I tripped on these bars


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I tripped on these bars


Thats my homie Ted's bike. 29" apes not including the risers.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

that shit is crazy.. lol his arms must go numb.. i met alot of cool people there...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

dyebartdie said:


>


Those are cool photos Joe, do you have a link for more?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Went to the love ride then to Route 66 grill after party where it was hopping. LA knows how to party for sure.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a few more from the Love Ride


----------



## Jackinthebox (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yank said:


> View attachment 384648


NICE! What issue is this?


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Yank said:


> View attachment 384648


BAD ASS YANK! EASY RIDER COVER AINT EASY TO GET ON! CONGRATS!


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

Yank said:


> View attachment 384648


 Congrats yank!


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> BAD ASS YANK! EASY RIDER COVER AINT EASY TO GET ON! CONGRATS!


Thank Carnale


----------



## Identity Original (Mar 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## la79elco (Aug 16, 2009)

2006 HD DELUXE


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

ICEE*63 said:


>


Nice ride bro


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

$100.00 per ticket raffle for Custom Harley & Breast Cancer Fund Raiser!!! Gracias 

Pablo 773 - 671 -6770

http://mail.aol.com/34290-311/aol-6...ent.aspx?uid=31512669&folder=NewMail&partId=3


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a few pics from love ride 28 http://www.bikerhotline.com/eventcoverage/2011/11_love_ride_28_ralba/


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

FOR SALE


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> a few pics from love ride 28 http://www.bikerhotline.com/eventcoverage/2011/11_love_ride_28_ralba/


Awesome pics Yank, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wheres the best place to buy some new 16" Apes mine broke in half, the fool who installed mine didnt swap the top clamp as recomended so they broke in half. Lessons learned... Just do it myself.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Wheres the best place to buy some new 16" Apes mine broke in half, the fool who installed mine didnt swap the top clamp as recomended so they broke in half. Lessons learned... Just do it myself.


I couldn't really recommend one specific place or type but I know that I have had Carlini bars in the past and they make quality shit (not cheap though). Chubby's and La Choppers make some cool apes too. Just look through the Drag catalog and go from there. If it was time for me to get new bars I would definitely go back to internal wiring.


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

*
FOR SALE...












CLICK BELOW FOR SLIDESHOW......













FOR SERIOUS INQURY.. INBOX ME OR CALL ME @ (559)270-7357 *


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up guys, My name is Matt, I am an airbrush artist and right now im offering specials on bikes, full paint on tank, fenders, ferring, bags, and everything else. this is including the murals and artwork that goes on top, clearcoated with UV resistant clearcoat layed on, cut and polished. I dont cut corners or compromise any steps. Best materials used every time. call or text me 559-731-6718 I still have some openings.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

from sema


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

WE ARE HOPING YOU WILL ALL BE ABLE TO JOIN US, AS WE TAKE TIME OUT OF LIVES TO GIVE BACK AND HELP OUT OUR NEIGHBORS WITH 
"THE FEED THE HOMELESS" ON DEC 17 TH. 
THIS IS TRULY A HUMBLING EXPERIENCE FOR ALL. 
WE WILL BE MEETING AT THE SAME Mac Donald on Losee Rd and Cheyenne Ave. Las Vegas, nv. 12-1pm. 
PLEASE FELL FREE TO BRING "ANYTHING" YOU THINK SOMEONE MAY NEED.
FROM OUR FAMILYS TO YOUR! THANK YOU ALL VERY SO MUCH! MAY YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND BLESSED HOLIDAY!


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

This forum is making me want to learn how to drive a motorcycle.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Wheres the best place to buy some new 16" Apes mine broke in half, the fool who installed mine didnt swap the top clamp as recomended so they broke in half. Lessons learned... Just do it myself.


Take the 1 1/4 fat apes 16''

jpcycles.com

I prefer 18s...but I can't find any


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 377968
> 
> WHOOP WHOOP
> :thumbsup:


Is that colour HOK Tangerine??


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

tried to trade uo my sportster for an older dyna wide glide with less miles on it... decided to keep my sporty...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ICEE*63 said:


>


----------



## chico64ss (Jun 9, 2010)

how much!very nice


----------



## chico64ss (Jun 9, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> FOR SALE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

GETTING READY FOR EASYRIDER 2012...


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> GETTING READY FOR EASYRIDER 2012...
> 
> View attachment 403590
> View attachment 403593
> ...


Nice and clean !


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

HD-JESSE said:


> Nice and clean !


hey h-d jesse u got a nice clean bike how come u never post no pic?:thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

chico64ss said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro, it already sold on eBay though...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Wheres the best place to buy some new 16" Apes mine broke in half, the fool who installed mine didnt swap the top clamp as recomended so they broke in half. Lessons learned... Just do it myself.


Go 20s...


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

Qvo loco!! Dam homie your sled is lookn good carnal!!


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

THANKS FRESNO, MY BIKE IS GOING THROUGH SOME CHANGES NOT FINISHED YET. I DO ALL THE WORK I CAN MYSELF SO IT HAS TAKEN LONGER THAN I HAVE WANTED. I WILL HAVE IT DONE BY THE END OF THE MONTH READY FOR EASYRIDERS IN ANAHEIM. I WILL POST SOME PICS WHEN IM FINISHED. YOU DO GREAT WORK OUT OF YOUR SHOP KEEP IT UP!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

does anyone in here read the horse?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Whats up Guys I still got some openings for paintwork. From bodywork to complete paintjob, to the artwork, to cut and polish. I accept parts mailed in, and have plenty of foam to ship back safely. I dont cut corners or use cheap products, I do everything to last. for the local guys, I have models along with hair and makeup artists and photographers on deck for professional shoots that come free with the paintjob. From there the photos will be used for magazines or some sort of advertisement. Right now I am actually looking to get some parts for myself like HD tanks of fairings or WCC tanks that are cracked or dented/unwanted. I can fix them and use them to display my work. hit me up on here or the cell 559-731-6718 I appreciate any work and look forward to collaborating with clubs/chapters and solo riders.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Qvo loco, that's a bad ass bike man, looks fuckin clean!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

finally put fishtails


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

Lookn good yank!!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> GETTING READY FOR EASYRIDER 2012...
> 
> View attachment 403590
> View attachment 403593
> ...


Looking good brother can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

HD-JESSE said:


> Nice and clean !


THANKS BRO


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

THANKS YANK


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

THANKS DANOS!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

THANKS BALDY!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

QVO LOCO said:


> GETTING READY FOR EASYRIDER 2012...
> 
> View attachment 403590
> View attachment 403593
> ...


:thumbsup::biggrin::h5: Finally pics.


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

i have some hard bags for sale $300 complete.


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

fresnocustoms559 said:


> i have some hard bags for sale $300 complete.


559-270-7357 fresno customs


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

whats up bros.....do any of you know how to run the wires thru the apes?...i put on the harley speakers on the motor guards but the wires dont look good on the out side zip tied....where do i drill?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> GETTING READY FOR EASYRIDER 2012...
> 
> View attachment 403590
> View attachment 403593
> ...


bike looks bad ass bro!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

homie said:


> whats up bros.....do any of you know how to run the wires thru the apes?...i put on the harley speakers on the motor guards but the wires dont look good on the out side zip tied....where do i drill?
> View attachment 408706


There should already be a hole on the bottom of the apes where it mounts to the necc right in the center.Also when you remove the grips from the bars their should be a hole on either bottom side right where radio controls would be.If not that's where you need to drill and also "oval" the hole out to give yourself enough room to work and not nicc the wires.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIG MARC said:


> There should already be a hole on the bottom of the apes where it mounts to the necc right in the center.Also when you remove the grips from the bars their should be a hole on either bottom side right where radio controls would be.If not that's where you need to drill and also "oval" the hole out to give yourself enough room to work and not nicc the wires.


ok thanx big marc....i had a feeling thats how its done ...i just finished putting it back toghter again after adding chrome switch caps...should have done it then:twak:......than bro guess i gotta tear all down again


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

fresnocustoms559 said:


> 559-270-7357 fresno customs


What kind of bags. What will they fit. Are the extended?


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING NEW TO THE BIKE LATELY, BUT I GOT THIS LAST NIGHT!


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

....


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

tra1414 said:


> HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING NEW TO THE BIKE LATELY, BUT I GOT THIS LAST NIGHT!
> View attachment 411193
> View attachment 411196


looks good bro.....im gonna get one done too..but im doing the old pan head one


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

homie said:


> looks good bro.....im gonna get one done too..but im doing the old pan head one
> View attachment 411231


THAT WOULD BE TIGHT AS HELL BROTHER! GREAT CHOICE....


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

what's a good bike 2 get if u never road one?


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

805dicos said:


> what's a good bike 2 get if u never road one?


THE BIKE IS NOT AS IMPORTANT AS A GOOD HELMET! JUST TAKE A BEGINNER'S CLASS SOMEWHERE CHEEP. 
THEN BUY WHAT YOU CAN AFFORD "H.D." OF COURSE AND GO FOR IT!


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

tra1414 said:


> THE BIKE IS NOT AS IMPORTANT AS A GOOD HELMET! JUST TAKE A BEGINNER'S CLASS SOMEWHERE CHEEP.
> THEN BUY WHAT YOU CAN AFFORD "H.D." OF COURSE AND GO FOR IT!


Good helmet is right! They have a class by my pad next time they have one I'm going 2 check it out. thanks homes!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

tra1414 said:


> THE BIKE IS NOT AS IMPORTANT AS A GOOD HELMET! JUST TAKE A BEGINNER'S CLASS SOMEWHERE CHEEP.
> THEN BUY WHAT YOU CAN AFFORD "H.D." OF COURSE AND GO FOR IT!


your right ...those classes are really good no matter how long you been riding...as far as the bike ..i think people tend to go after the style they like...i my self went for a road king....but like tra1414 said...buy what you can afford...as long as its an h.d...your gonna have a blast homie...thats guarnteed bro


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

homie said:


> your right ...those classes are really good no matter how long you been riding...as far as the bike ..i think people tend to go after the style they like...i my self went for a road king....but like tra1414 said...buy what you can afford...as long as its an h.d...your gonna have a blast homie...thats guarnteed bro


*Yes sir! That's what I did with my* *Heritage Softail Classic, but now i turned it into a full bager. 
From this







to this











































just got upper fairing and rear box. Now it's tore down again for stripe and leafing, then clear.
Could of have just bought a new bike! 
FUCK THAT! I LoveMy shit!!!!:biggrin:*


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I REPLACED MY BARS TODAY CUZ MY 16IN APES BROKE IN HALF SO IT TOOK ME LIKE A HOUR AND A HALF TO CHANGE AND I HAD TO HIT THE STREET CUZ MY BIKE BEEN DOWN FOR A MONTH.. MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ME LOL....
MERRY CHRISTMA TO ALL THE RIDERS AND THEIR FAMILIES... GOD BLESS... STAY SAFE ON THE ROADS....


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

tra1414 said:


> *Yes sir! That's what I did with my* *Heritage Softail Classic, but now i turned it into a full bager.
> From this
> View attachment 411817
> 
> ...


looks bad ass bro!!


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

homie said:


> looks bad ass bro!!


Thanks Homie!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

added this clock and thermometer to the road king....and chrome control switches






and visors


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

NICE! There on my wish list!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

tra1414 said:


> NICE! There on my wish list!


thanx tra1414....next up chrome neck cover


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

homie said:


> your right ...those classes are really good no matter how long you been riding...as far as the bike ..i think people tend to go after the style they like...i my self went for a road king....but like tra1414 said...buy what you can afford...as long as its an h.d...your gonna have a blast homie...thats guarnteed bro


Thanks homies for the input


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

805dicos said:


> Thanks homies for the input


:h5:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

whats the average price of a 21" front wheel and white wall tire.. im lookin for one for a 02 road king


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> GETTING READY FOR EASYRIDER 2012...
> 
> View attachment 403590
> View attachment 403593
> ...


Make sure you take friday off for the show... rollin in starts at 11 am...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

805dicos said:


> what's a good bike 2 get if u never road one?


safety course for sure. hard call if you never rode before. i know that if you get a small bike you will be dissappointed once you get used to it so i say start with a roadking. small enough to ride but big enough to grow into as well. then when you get your feet under you go for a boss hoss! j\k road kings are really nice. i wish i bought one for my first harley.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

JJMUGZ said:


> Make sure you take friday off for the show... rollin in starts at 11 am...


anyone else entering their bike at the anaheim easyriders show. never been to it and i am eager to see all the socal bikes. seems like they always had the best looking ones.


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

Yank said:


> safety course for sure. hard call if you never rode before. i know that if you get a small bike you will be dissappointed once you get used to it so i say start with a roadking. small enough to ride but big enough to grow into as well. then when you get your feet under you go for a boss hoss! j\k road kings are really nice. i wish i bought one for my first harley.


ya I was thinking the same thing thanks


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

finally figured out how to upload some pics of my ride!!!


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

DANOS_KING said:


> finally figured out how to upload some pics of my ride!!!


Looking good!!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

DANOS_KING said:


> finally figured out how to upload some pics of my ride!!!


looking good bro!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

thanks homies!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

DANOS_KING said:


> finally figured out how to upload some pics of my ride!!!


VERRY NICE BRO!


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Shovelheads por vida! TORCH IND TTT


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

whats up guys I still got some room in my schedule to do some bike parts. fairings or bags, tanks, fenders. I can work on existing paintjobs no matter what the color or I can redo the whole bike. hit me up. you'll be glad you did.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

I got 33" fishtails & a brand new solo seat w/bitch pad & hardware.Think its off a softail...maybe Roadking.$300 pm ur # if interested I can send pics and also bring 2 L.A. for NYs.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> I got 33" fishtails & a brand new solo seat w/bitch pad & hardware.Think its off a softail...maybe Roadking.$300 pm ur # if interested I can send pics and also bring 2 L.A. for NYs.


big marc pm me a pic of the seat please bro...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

nuklhed82 said:


> Shovelheads por vida! TORCH IND TTT


That is amazing!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> big marc pm me a pic of the seat please bro...


Gotta dig the fishtails out...


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIG MARC said:


> Gotta dig the fishtails out...


does any body jnow if that solo seat would fit a road king?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

nuklhed82 said:


> Shovelheads por vida! TORCH IND TTT


:worship:....thats all i have to say


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

nuklhed82 said:


> Shovelheads por vida! TORCH IND TTT


NICE WORK !!!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Big Marcc can you take a pic of the bottom of the seat im interested in it if it fits a road king...


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

nuklhed82 said:


> Shovelheads por vida! TORCH IND TTT


Shit looks good


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

homie said:


> does any body jnow if that solo seat would fit a road king?


Naw Homie....that seat fits a softail.....different from a road king


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Big Marcc can you take a pic of the bottom of the seat im interested in it if it fits a road king...












I'm pretty sure it's for a Softail,had 6 seats here at one time from working on peeps bikes so I wasn't sure.I know the Ultra/Electra/Street/Roadglides & Roadkings are interchangeable but uncertain about softails.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

HD Part# RDW-92/61-0067


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

for the homie QVO-LOCO....


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

817LoLo said:


> Naw Homie....that seat fits a softail.....different from a road king


yup...your right..had to call harley up to confirm :tears:...


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

Whats the price on the fishtails bro?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Mario De Alba Jr's latest bagger









*​*


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

If anyone need any diamond cutting done to some bike parts hit up Cal Blast (909)949-9505


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Love the paint job! 
good looking bike!



Elite64 said:


> Mario De Alba Jr's latest bagger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)




----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

Any one going 2 easy riders show in sac?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

805dicos said:


> Any one going 2 easy riders show in sac?


I will go to chef,k out some bikes?


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

What size its evryone using for 21" white wall on the front? and where is a good place to get them? also as for the back do they sell skiny white wall too or just the regular fat white walls?
tHANKS ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 417441


Bad ass work nuklhed !!!!!!!!!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

easyrider show here we come!!!! rolling 10 deep


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Gracias HD jesse C/S


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

some pics from the Easyrider show


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 417428


Dam Hommie Carlos Got Down on that it has more Done to it than when I seen it at His Shop  :thumbsup:
Shoot me some pics after its done.. You going to be taking people out the Game with that one :thumbsup:
It was cool meeting you at his shop that day .... If you can shoot that guys number again that did your seat Thanks Hommie.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

.....angie savage from easyriders magazine tech...she was hella koo!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

..


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

great pics classic53 :h5:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

....winter ave zoli..(lyla) from sons of anarchy


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

classic53 said:


> View attachment 417791


"QVO LOCO"


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

homie said:


> View attachment 417773
> .....angie savage from easyriders magazine tech...she was hella koo!


Miralo.... Que pasa bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

classic53 said:


> View attachment 417797


:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

homie said:


> great pics classic53 :h5:


thanks .


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

OK para que sepan bien from back in the day..... bite, bite on its a compliment. :roflmao:
Have to post this cause one of my customers that was at Easy Riders told me to share to school a little. My own designs not copued from any one or any book. PEACE! :thumbsup:


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Supreme Seventies.com,Torchind.com, SRB TTT


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Was at the show yesterday, I expected it to be bigger and have more bikes, it was a good show but could of been much better I think.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

A few pictures I took at the easy riders show yesterday!
























After that we went to the block in orange for some drinks!
My brother and his wife and my chick to the right!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

baldylatino said:


> A few pictures I took at the easy riders show yesterday!


Those are my boys rides. :thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Right on Hernan, I'm gonna need some work done soon, ay te hablo soon!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

baldylatino said:


> Was at the show yesterday, I expected it to be bigger and have more bikes, it was a good show but could of been much better I think.


very true bro....there wasnt much happening..they need alot more entries


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

so what bikes won?my bike is retired all about riding now.i really wanted 2 go check it out but i got 3 cars im trying 2 get done 4 the grand national roadster show.cn some1 plz post some pics of the winning bikes.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Hernan said:


> OK para que sepan bien from back in the day..... bite, bite on its a compliment. :roflmao:
> Have to post this cause one of my customers that was at Easy Riders told me to share to school a little. My own designs not copued from any one or any book. PEACE! :thumbsup:


OUCH!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

MY HOMEBOY TOOK FIRST PLACE IN STREET MODIFIED!









MY OTHER HOMEBOY TOOK FIRST IN MODIFIED TOURING CLASS!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

A FEW PICS FROM EASYRIDER 2012 ANAHEIM CALIFORNIA...


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

HAD THE PLEASURE OF MEETING "YANK"...REAL DOWN TO EARTH AND HELPFULL GUY RIGHT THERE!...AND HAD A CLEAN ASS BIKE!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

A FEW MORE FROM EASYRIDER 2012




































​


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> MY HOMEBOY TOOK FIRST PLACE IN STREET MODIFIED!
> 
> View attachment 418668
> 
> ...


Str8 loco should have won one of the best in show awards.


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

all the bikes r clean:thumbsup:but every1 knows how it goes at ez-rider.


HD-JESSE said:


> Str8 loco should have won one of the best in show awards.


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

C/S


----------



## Redline79 (Dec 24, 2010)

let see some side shots of your build nuklhed82 do you have more pics ?


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Redline79 said:


> let see some side shots of your build nuklhed82 do you have more pics ?


everything went to chrome and paint this morning. ill post more as we start assembly.


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Torch Ind


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have 21 for sale for a road king?


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

QVO LOCO said:


> OUCH!


:thumbsup:


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

QVO LOCO!! YOU GOT MY BALLET ESE HAHAHA YOU GOT ONE FIRME ASS BAGGER CARNAL STRAIGHT UP!!
View attachment 418675
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Qvo! the pleasure was all mine. the best people down in so cal. I have been raving on how cool everyone was and how you guys welcomed me with open arms. I am impressed by your bikes but more impressed you guys even more. thanks to the whole crew. if and when you come up to Sac i will treat you like family because you guys are.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

HD-JESSE said:


> Str8 loco should have won one of the best in show awards.


My sentiment exactly!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

classic53 said:


> View attachment 417792



Cool bike right here :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have 21 for sale for a road king?


I'm redoing my bike next month,going bigger up front and selling damn near everything.Great for someone buying/with a salvage bike(touring/road king).Front 21" rim & dual rotors w/fender (00-07 Touring 1" axle),gas tank,rear extended/widened fender,bags w/extension(not lids) & seat.Paid $1400 for rim,tire & rotors alone maybe 6mos on them.Fenders/bags have some scratches,I never wetsanded anything either.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

$2000 Everything.Ostrich seat w/orange stitching.


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 418883
> 
> 
> Torch Ind


Just checked out your web site! Thats the shit I like ! stay up homie


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

23" front spool


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

23" white wall


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 419549
> 
> 23" white wall


:thumbsup:


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 419549
> 
> 23" white wall


Nice!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i wish the big w/w's weren't so much, i wanted em for my sporty, but i have a 21 i think in the front and once u get up that big for a w/w they want to rape u


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Yank said:


> Thanks Qvo! the pleasure was all mine. the best people down in so cal. I have been raving on how cool everyone was and how you guys welcomed me with open arms. I am impressed by your bikes but more impressed you guys even more. thanks to the whole crew. if and when you come up to Sac i will treat you like family because you guys are.


THANKS YANK! SOONER THAN LATER WE WILL ROLL OUT YOUR WAY! GLAD YOU GUYS MADE IT HOME SAFE BRO!


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

trying to finish the fatboy for the easy rider show


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

one4SJ said:


> trying to finish the fatboy for the easy rider show


Nice bike clean work one4sj.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

NICE WORK ONE4SJ...THAT OIL BAG LOOKS SICK...YOUR BIKE LOOKS LIKE IT IS GOING TO COME TOGETHER REALLY NICE.:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

one4SJ said:


>


:thumbsup:..looks bad ass bro!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

KLIQUE OC will be hosting a "top contenders" lowrider and tattoo show on Sunday, March 25 2012. Though all are welcomed to enter, due to limited space, we are asking for the heavyweights and show cars from all clubs and solo riders to come out and compete, and show along side with the tattoo culture. It's a weekend long event and Saturday will be a hot rod and motorcycle show. Will be covered by several magazines and other media.

http://www.inkmasterstatt2show.co/venue.php



















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/316600-klique-orange-county-pres-top-contenders.html


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey man got some pics of you and David's bike. I wanted to upload them on here but it's not letting me......hit me up.

It's Jason btw


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> NICE WORK ONE4SJ...THAT OIL BAG LOOKS SICK...YOUR BIKE LOOKS LIKE IT IS GOING TO COME TOGETHER REALLY NICE.:thumbsup:


Let me know


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

some pics from the easyriders show in anaheim.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

forgot the link: here it is http://www.bikerhotline.com/eventcoverage/2012/12_easyriders_bike_tour_anaheim_2012_ralba/


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Yank said:


> View attachment 421062
> View attachment 421065
> View attachment 421066
> View attachment 421068
> ...


GOOD PICS YANK! THANKS FOR POSTING EM' BRO!


----------



## STR8 LOCO (Jan 12, 2012)

NICE PICS YANK WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU!!!!!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Yank said:


> View attachment 421062
> View attachment 421065
> View attachment 421066
> View attachment 421069


GOOD PICS:thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

STR8 LOCO said:


> NICE PICS YANK WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU!!!!!!


Que pasa LOCO? Finally on here....:thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

Anybody know of any bike shows coming up


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

one4SJ said:


>


:worship:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

ready for a spin


----------



## Winky62SS (Nov 27, 2011)

BIG MARC said:


> $2000 Everything.Ostrich seat w/orange stitching.


$2000 is a good as deal..how much for just the rim?already have streched bags,wide fender.


----------



## Winky62SS (Nov 27, 2011)

one4SJ who did your engraving?


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Winky62SS said:


> one4SJ who did your engraving?


carlos salas did the engraving.


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

carlos salas did the engraving i just did the work on the bike :wave:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

just wanted to say congrats to bruce for taking best of show with wicked beauty :nicoderm::h5:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

good job for best of show at easy rider today :worship:


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

one4SJ said:


> good job for best of show at easy rider today :worship:


thanks for the help!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats in best of show was it in spectators or judged? I have some pics of the show I will post soon


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

one4SJ said:


> good job for best of show at easy rider today :worship:


bad ass!!...congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

What size its evryone using for 21" white wall on the front? and where is a good place to get them? also as for the back do they sell skiny white wall too or just the regular fat white walls?
tHANKS ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED​


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Yank said:


> Congrats in best of show was it in spectators or judged? I have some pics of the show I will post soon


Thanks it was in peoples choice.


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

TURTLE 62 said:


> What size its evryone using for 21" white wall on the front? and where is a good place to get them? also as for the back do they sell skiny white wall too or just the regular fat white walls?
> tHANKS ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED​


Hey turtle 62 
the Avon or Metzler is good for 21" for the front as for the rear there's a place that makes white walls called moon equipped they 
might have a skinny white wall


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

TURTLE 62 said:


> What size its evryone using for 21" white wall on the front? and where is a good place to get them? also as for the back do they sell skiny white wall too or just the regular fat white walls?
> tHANKS ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED​


im runnin 120/70.21


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

one4SJ said:


> Hey turtle 62
> the Avon or Metzler is good for 21" for the front as for the rear there's a place that makes white walls called moon equipped they
> might have a skinny white wall





homie said:


> im runnin 120/70.21



THANKS HOMIEZ I WENT TO COUPLE OF STORES AND THEY DIDN'T KNOW IF THE ONES THEY WERE OFFERING WHERE LOW PROFILE, TICK OR THIN WHITE WALLS....


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

TURTLE 62 said:


> THANKS HOMIEZ I WENT TO COUPLE OF STORES AND THEY DIDN'T KNOW IF THE ONES THEY WERE OFFERING WHERE LOW PROFILE, TICK OR THIN WHITE WALLS....


hey the big white wall only comes in a bigger tire it looks cool you might have to raise the fender


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Winky62SS said:


> $2000 is a good as deal..how much for just the rim?already have streched bags,wide fender.


$1100 w/rotors


TURTLE 62 said:


> What size its evryone using for 21" white wall on the front? and where is a good place to get them? also as for the back do they sell skiny white wall too or just the regular fat white walls?
> tHANKS ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED​


Bob Mendoza Biker Alley in Riverside,CA I think its called Vatos & Viclas too.(951)787-8333 When I was running spokes that's who I got mine from.

http://www.abikersalley.com/


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a few Easyriders pics from Sacto show


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

one4SJ said:


> just wanted to say congrats to bruce for taking best of show with wicked beauty :nicoderm::h5:


well deserved!


----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

~NYK~ said:


>


I have mad love for the baggers and softail's but it's about time we mix it up a little in this thread! Bad ass panhead right here, loving every detail down to the suicide shift, the paint and all the one-off parts :thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

_*I agree!!!*_


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

View attachment 423224
View attachment 423225
View attachment 423226
View attachment 423227


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

one4SJ said:


> just wanted to say congrats to bruce for taking best of show with wicked beauty :nicoderm::h5:





one4SJ said:


> good job for best of show at easy rider today :worship:


nice 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up fellas, in the market for a set of fishtail duels for an 06 softail if anyone could point me in the right direction as far as what brand is good what to stay away from thanks


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TURTLE 62 said:


> What size its evryone using for 21" white wall on the front? and where is a good place to get them? also as for the back do they sell skiny white wall too or just the regular fat white walls?
> tHANKS ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED​


What's up turtle. Most people ride a 21x3inch rim then have the white wall tire stretched to fit the rim. It's a little unsafe if your doing 80 on the fwy n hit a pot hole. So I did some homework n found a shop that sends out a 3 1/2 inch tire n puts a custom white wall on it. Looks real clean n rolls like stock. It's the way to go. I roll a 21x3 1/2 inch 50 spoke rim from ride wright wheels and with the custom made white wall. The shop is in canoga park it's called hog pros. Remember to get matching rotors and change your brake pads to grip the polished rotors better. You'll thank me. If anyone out there want some pics Of the rim n tire hit me up n I'll email or text you some. 818-458-1216 John


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

granpa said:


> whats up fellas, in the market for a set of fishtail duels for an 06 softail if anyone could point me in the right direction as far as what brand is good what to stay away from thanks


Good Morning Granpa 
Samson is a good exhaust nice sound and the tips look nice 
and you also can go from 2'' to 1 3/4 to get that rapping sound check out custom chrome or JP cycles:nicoderm:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

or go directly through Samson. i put on the cholos fishtails on my bagger without baffles freaking loud and you lose a lot of horsepower. next time i will get the baffled ones. but i just got the muffler not the complete system. hope this helps.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Pics of the easyrider show? http://www.bikerhotline.com/eventcoverage/2012/12_easyriders_bike_tour_sacramento_2012_ralba/


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

thanks alot fellas


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

...here you go fellas!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

machined fwd cntrls & kicker


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

"MR. SLOW LANE" AND "STR8 LOCO"


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> "MR. SLOW LANE" AND "STR8 LOCO"
> 
> View attachment 424636
> 
> ...


Expensive load right there..... Looking good fellas.


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

one4SJ said:


> hey the big white wall only comes in a bigger tire it looks cool you might have to raise the fender





BIG MARC said:


> Bob Mendoza Biker Alley in Riverside,CA I think its called Vatos & Viclas too.(951)787-8333 When I was running spokes that's who I got mine from.
> 
> http://www.abikersalley.com/





granpa said:


> whats up fellas, in the market for a set of fishtail duels for an 06 softail if anyone could point me in the right direction as far as what brand is good what to stay away from thanks





JOHN818 said:


> What's up turtle. Most people ride a 21x3inch rim then have the white wall tire stretched to fit the rim. It's a little unsafe if your doing 80 on the fwy n hit a pot hole. So I did some homework n found a shop that sends out a 3 1/2 inch tire n puts a custom white wall on it. Looks real clean n rolls like stock. It's the way to go. I roll a 21x3 1/2 inch 50 spoke rim from ride wright wheels and with the custom made white wall. The shop is in canoga park it's called hog pros. Remember to get matching rotors and change your brake pads to grip the polished rotors better. You'll thank me. If anyone out there want some pics Of the rim n tire hit me up n I'll email or text you some. 818-458-1216 John


Thanks for the info guys maybe I should of give you guys more info but I do actualy have white walls on my bike and the homie who I got the bike from said he had the withe walls made by some guy by fresno, and I belive he buffted them and paint them but I dont like them be couse its to hard to keep them clean since the texture its rofter than factory white wall, so I was thinking to get factory white wall and it be easer to keep them clean I can't tell the size of the tires since its been buffted out, all I know its an 18 and 21 here some pics


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

looks like a 21 120/70 avon venom. the only people who sell that size white wall is VRubber that i know of. most people go with mh 90 21 inch and stretch it to fit a 3 inch rim. not the safest but it's been around for a couple of years and i haven't heard of any major problems. Metzler or Avon sell the tire. I run both for my two bikes. Metzlers






Avons


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> "MR. SLOW LANE" AND "STR8 LOCO"
> 
> View attachment 424636
> 
> ...


Where you guys headed to Frank?


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

QVO LOCO said:


> "MR. SLOW LANE" AND "STR8 LOCO"
> 
> View attachment 424636
> 
> ...


OH YEAH!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Yank said:


> looks like a 21 120/70 avon venom. the only people who sell that size white wall is VRubber that i know of. most people go with mh 90 21 inch and stretch it to fit a 3 inch rim. not the safest but it's been around for a couple of years and i haven't heard of any major problems. Metzler or Avon sell the tire. I run both for my two bikes. Metzlers
> View attachment 424704
> Avons
> View attachment 424705


true...v rubber is what i run 120/70/21


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

QVO LOCO said:


> "MR. SLOW LANE" AND "STR8 LOCO"
> 
> View attachment 424636
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

CADILIZM said:


>


this is nice, anyone know what year this is?


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

nobueno said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

*FOR SALE 505-319-9393






*


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Arthuro82 (Jan 20, 2012)

those red wheels look great


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Going to start customizing this one next...


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

papa paul said:


> View attachment 425958


Nice softail papa paul.


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

papa paul said:


> View attachment 425958


I like those apes... What size are they? Who makes them?


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

JOHN818 said:


> I like those apes... What size are they? Who makes them?


Thanks they r 16" I got them from a local shop benfords customs.


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

HD-JESSE said:


> Nice softail papa paul.


Thanks!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

HD-JESSE said:


> Expensive load right there..... Looking good fellas.


GRACIAS...ARE YOU TAKING YOUR BIKE TO THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Yank said:


> Where you guys headed to Frank?


WUT UP YANK....NOWHERE BRO, WE DROPPED EM' OFF AT THE DETAIL SPOT. 

HOW WAS SAC-TOWN EASY RIDERS? WAS IT BETTER THAN ANAHEIM?


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Is the roadster show in Pamona a good show to go to?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

It was about the same just different bikes and more people. 
We should hook up this summer for a ride somewhere!



QVO LOCO said:


> WUT UP YANK....NOWHERE BRO, WE DROPPED EM' OFF AT THE DETAIL SPOT.
> 
> HOW WAS SAC-TOWN EASY RIDERS? WAS IT BETTER THAN ANAHEIM?


http://www.bikerhotline.com/eventcoverage/2012/12_easyriders_bike_tour_sacramento_2012_ralba


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> GRACIAS...ARE YOU TAKING YOUR BIKE TO THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW THIS WEEKEND?


No I am not making to the gnr show but I will be going to the show most likely Sunday.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

can any body give me some info on this back rest?...seen it on this bike and thought this might be comfy






..since my back is all jacked up...trying to find one for my raod king


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

sup fellaz...got my first hog last week
what do you guys think...8800 for an 04 road king with 30k miles...clean title, factory alarm and cruise control...


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

homie said:


> can any body give me some info on this back rest?...seen it on this bike and thought this might be comfy
> View attachment 427011
> ..since my back is all jacked up...trying to find one for my raod king
> View attachment 427013


THE FEW I SEEN BEFORE SEEM TO BE PART OF THE SEAT...YOU MIGHT HAVE TO GET A NEW SEAT ALSO. I HAVE A CORBIN SEAT ON MY ROAD KING AND BEFORE I HAD IT RE-UPHOLSTERED, IT HAD A SLOT FOR THE BACKREST SUPPORT TO SLIDE IN...


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Yank said:


> It was about the same just different bikes and more people.
> We should hook up this summer for a ride somewhere!
> 
> 
> SOUNDS GOOD YANK...YEAH WE SHOULD PLAN SOMETHING!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

homie said:


> can any body give me some info on this back rest?...seen it on this bike and thought this might be comfy
> View attachment 427011
> ..since my back is all jacked up...trying to find one for my raod king
> View attachment 427013


I had to do the same thing.I had a custom slim seat but had to get a bkrest,had injuries at a young age.Had to get a seat off a Roadking that had the slit then buy the braccet(around $30) then the actual bkrest(around $280)both from HD,or you can get a corbin w/bkrest those are nice but expensive.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIG MARC said:


> I had to do the same thing.I had a custom slim seat but had to get a bkrest,had injuries at a young age.Had to get a seat off a Roadking that had the slit then buy the braccet(around $30) then the actual bkrest(around $280)both from HD,or you can get a corbin w/bkrest those are nice but expensive.


thanx for the info big marc...im gonna look into it:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> THE FEW I SEEN BEFORE SEEM TO BE PART OF THE SEAT...YOU MIGHT HAVE TO GET A NEW SEAT ALSO. I HAVE A CORBIN SEAT ON MY ROAD KING AND BEFORE I HAD IT RE-UPHOLSTERED, IT HAD A SLOT FOR THE BACKREST SUPPORT TO SLIDE IN...


thanx qvo....i seen some in the harley catalog...that seem to bolt on to the 2 bolts that hold the seat.....but i was also curious to know what looks best?...either way im gonna look into one this weekend..my back needs it:yessad:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> sup fellaz...got my first hog last week
> what do you guys think...8800 for an 04 road king with 30k miles...clean title, factory alarm and cruise control...


congrats bro!...your gonna have a blast!!...now time to start hooking it up:thumbsup:....a 21 inch rim would change it up quick....


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

homie said:


> congrats bro!...your gonna have a blast!!...now time to start hooking it up:thumbsup:....a 21 inch rim would change it up quick....


OH FO SHO !!! haha...
first things first though, them bars are coming off...after testing a few, i actually like the beach bars over the apes....within two weeks i should have new bars, and grips....after that, hard bags and maybe the rim....how much do they run...i heard over 1500.00


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> OH FO SHO !!! haha...
> first things first though, them bars are coming off...after testing a few, i actually like the beach bars over the apes....within two weeks i should have new bars, and grips....after that, hard bags and maybe the rim....how much do they run...i heard over 1500.00


try sinister wire wheel..so you can get an idea...also try kuryakyn.com for chrome parts....for bags..big marc has some extended ones that would look bad ass ..when you color match them


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

homie said:


> try sinister wire wheel..so you can get an idea...also try kuryakyn.com for chrome parts....for bags..big marc has some extended ones that would look bad ass ..when you color match them


damn..kuryakyn got some nice ass shit...

what do you think about these bags...price is legit, and it seems to come with some sort of mounting kit, which i heard alone can run you up a few c notes....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HL-Hard...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item35b8ec5259


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

freddylokz said:


> OH FO SHO !!! haha...
> first things first though, them bars are coming off...after testing a few, i actually like the beach bars over the apes....within two weeks i should have new bars, and grips....after that, hard bags and maybe the rim....how much do they run...i heard over 1500.00


Give LA Baggers a call.. they can hook you up 626-442-0361. They got long bags and short bags. They can also color match your factory paint....


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

JJMUGZ said:


> Give LA Baggers a call.. they can hook you up 626-442-0361. They got long bags and short bags. They can also color match your factory paint....


thanks...do they got a site ???


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

freddylokz said:


> thanks...do they got a site ???


Site is down but they got a facebook with alot of pictures...


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

JJMUGZ said:


> Site is down but they got a facebook with alot of pictures...


just called and checked out their facebook...beautiful bags....1700+shipping


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

homie said:


> thanx qvo....i seen some in the harley catalog...that seem to bolt on to the 2 bolts that hold the seat.....but i was also curious to know what looks best?...either way im gonna look into one this weekend..my back needs it:yessad:


i still have the corbin backrest...ill dig it up and post a pic of it...if you like it, make me an offer


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> sup fellaz...got my first hog last week
> what do you guys think...8800 for an 04 road king with 30k miles...clean title, factory alarm and cruise control...



Great deal!


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

JJMUGZ said:


> View attachment 427607


This pic looks familiar


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

freddylokz said:


> sup fellaz...got my first hog last week
> what do you guys think...8800 for an 04 road king with 30k miles...clean title, factory alarm and cruise control...


Congrats on finding one!My bags are forsale,rim,bars to...actually everything but the front farring.PM Sent.



homie said:


> thanx for the info big marc...im gonna look into it:thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

quick question....found some local dude selling me his beach bars, inch and a half, plus risers for 200 flat...even said he'll install them.....is that a good deal ???


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a link some of my pics from the Easyriders show in Anaheim. for some reason I can't insert the pics. 

http://ash-images.smugmug.com/Motorcycles/Easyrider-Anaheim-2012-edited/20997356_3XgzGK


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> quick question....found some local dude selling me his beach bars, inch and a half, plus risers for 200 flat...even said he'll install them.....is that a good deal ???


thats a good price, but dont forget the longer throttle and clutch cables and brake line. oh and the internal wiring that will need to be extended.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks y'all....big marc, i'll keep your bags in mind...you got a sexy ass bike bro


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

what do you guys use on your whitewalls....bleachwhite didnt even put a dent on them, thats what i usually use on my rides


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome I always use its the best u can see the dirt drip of the tires


----------



## NoAkUp (Oct 26, 2011)

*TATTOO KREW M/C...HAWAII*


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> _*I agree!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting all the pics Yank :thumbsup:


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> what do you guys use on your whitewalls....bleachwhite didnt even put a dent on them, thats what i usually use on my rides


Simple Green always works.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

freddylokz said:


> thanks y'all....big marc, i'll keep your bags in mind...you got a sexy ass bike bro


Thanks homie,I wanna redo get a lil funky on the paint scheme...


freddylokz said:


> what do you guys use on your whitewalls....bleachwhite didnt even put a dent on them, thats what i usually use on my rides





nuklhed82 said:


> Simple Green always works.


Bleachwhite or simple green & a hard plastic bristle brush always does the tricc.I used to roll the 50spoke w/metzler thin WW.


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

holy shit that green bike is sick:barf:


dyebartdie said:


> Here's a link some of my pics from the Easyriders show in Anaheim. for some reason I can't insert the pics.
> 
> http://ash-images.smugmug.com/Motorcycles/Easyrider-Anaheim-2012-edited/20997356_3XgzGK


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

NoAkUp said:


> View attachment 427922
> View attachment 427924
> View attachment 427923


Lookin' good! Does Bong still ride with Tattoo Krew?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

TX-Klique said:


> Awesome I always use its the best u can see the dirt drip of the tires


99 cent store here i come hahaha....i use that shit on my shoes


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> what do you guys use on your whitewalls....bleachwhite didnt even put a dent on them, thats what i usually use on my rides


i use bleech white...gotta hit it several time tho.....it works good for me:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> i still have the corbin backrest...ill dig it up and post a pic of it...if you like it, make me an offer


thanx qvo..i'll wait for the pics..


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

homie said:


> i use bleech white...gotta hit it several time tho.....it works good for me:thumbsup:


Yup bleech white and some elbow grease.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

dyebartdie said:


> Yup bleech white and some elbow grease.
> 
> View attachment 428102


when i got my bike...dude had them looking yellow...i clean them up every weekend before i ride...now there really white:thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

BIG MARC said:


> I had to do the same thing.I had a custom slim seat but had to get a bkrest,had injuries at a young age.Had to get a seat off a Roadking that had the slit then buy the braccet(around $30) then the actual bkrest(around $280)both from HD,or you can get a corbin w/bkrest those are nice but expensive.


what year is your bike


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

freddylokz said:


> what do you guys use on your whitewalls....bleachwhite didnt even put a dent on them, thats what i usually use on my rides


*S.O.S.* pads work the best... been using those since the 80's. I also use bleach white and a brush when thier not too dirty.


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

dyebartdie said:


> This pic looks familiar


Thanks man.. you got anymore???? would love to see them..


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

JJMUGZ said:


> Thanks man.. you got anymore???? would love to see them..


Here's a link to a album on my FB site...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.325148500840279.75224.113681758653622&type=1

and here's a link to my gallery on smugmug...

http://www.ash-photos.com


----------



## NoAkUp (Oct 26, 2011)

dyebartdie said:


> Lookin' good! Does Bong still ride with Tattoo Krew?


Nope its been awhile since he dropped...tattoorich has his own club called TATAU and bong rides with them...


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

NoAkUp said:


> Nope its been awhile since he dropped...tattoorich has his own club called TATAU and bong rides with them...


OK. TATAU. Does that mean tattoo? Aise'a from Soul Signature was at my friend tattoo shop last month and I believe he was wearing a hat with that on it.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

dyebartdie said:


> Yup bleech white and some elbow grease.
> 
> View attachment 428102



anymore pics of this badboy


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> anymore pics of this badboy


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

freddylokz said:


> 99 cent store here i come hahaha....i use that shit on my shoes


I use it on everything LOL


----------



## NoAkUp (Oct 26, 2011)

dyebartdie said:


> OK. TATAU. Does that mean tattoo? Aise'a from Soul Signature was at my friend tattoo shop last month and I believe he was wearing a hat with that on it.


yup thats tattoo in samoan...i know suluape aisea too...we're all good friends


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

NoAkUp said:


> yup thats tattoo in samoan...i know suluape aisea too...we're all good friends


cool! BTW nice ride you got. Hopefully we'll get out to the islands again soon. Be safe.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

will a 21 fit under the stock fender on a 02 road king or do i have to raise the fender?


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> will a 21 fit under the stock fender on a 02 road king or do i have to raise the fender?


IT WILL FIT NO PROBLEM AS LONG AS YOU DONT RUN A BIG ASS TIRE WHICH IM AM SURE YOU WILL NOT...YOU CAN ACTUALLY EVEN LOWER THE FENDER SOME IF YOU CUT THE MOUNTING TABS AND RE-WELD AT A LOWER POSITION. WHEN YOU THROW ON YOU 21 JUST MAKE SURE THE WELDED STUD ON THE FRONT INNER PART OF THE FENDER (WHICH HOLDS THE FRONT CHROME GUARD ON) CLEARS...IT SHOULD CLEAR NO PROBLEM BUT JUST DOUBLE CHECK ANYWAYS.:thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

homie said:


> thanx qvo..i'll wait for the pics..



THIS IS THE CORBIN BACKREST WHICH CAN BE USED FOR THE FRONT OR REAR SEAT (DETACHABLE). THIS IS THE BACK SEAT IT IS MOUNTED ON...I NEVER USED IT, IT CAME WITH MY BIKE AND ITS BEEN SITTING SINCE THE DAY I BOUGHT MY BIKE HOME A FEW YEARS AGO.


----------



## NoAkUp (Oct 26, 2011)

dyebartdie said:


> cool! BTW nice ride you got. Hopefully we'll get out to the islands again soon. Be safe.


Rahjah..TKFFTK


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

west coast ridaz said:


> what year is your bike


2002


QVO LOCO said:


> IT WILL FIT NO PROBLEM AS LONG AS YOU DONT RUN A BIG ASS TIRE WHICH IM AM SURE YOU WILL NOT...YOU CAN ACTUALLY EVEN LOWER THE FENDER SOME IF YOU CUT THE MOUNTING TABS AND RE-WELD AT A LOWER POSITION. WHEN YOU THROW ON YOU 21 JUST MAKE SURE THE WELDED STUD ON THE FRONT INNER PART OF THE FENDER (WHICH HOLDS THE FRONT CHROME GUARD ON) CLEARS...IT SHOULD CLEAR NO PROBLEM BUT JUST DOUBLE CHECK ANYWAYS.:thumbsup:


Real talk.I didn't checc,and took it for a ride...I didn't hear anything so I got on it,that's when the entire bumper broke itself off the mounting bolts.Thought I lost an axle it scared the shit out of me.I been looking for another one since.


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)

Willing to trade for roadglide call for more info (408)461-1576 steve


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just ordered a set of 17" carlini pissed apes. Can't wait to install them tomorrow.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

BIG MARC said:


> 2002
> 
> 
> Real talk.I didn't checc,and took it for a ride...I didn't hear anything so I got on it,that's when the entire bumper broke itself off the mounting bolts.Thought I lost an axle it scared the shit out of me.I been looking for another one since.


THAT WOULDA' SCARED THE SHIT OUTTA ME TOO LOL! I HAVE SEEN DUDES RUNNING UP TO A 23 WITH A STOCK FENDER...NOW THATS A TIGHT SQUEEZE BUT WITH THE RIGHT TIRE YOU CAN MAKE IT WORK.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

QVO LOCO said:


> THAT WOULDA' SCARED THE SHIT OUTTA ME TOO LOL! I HAVE SEEN DUDES RUNNING UP TO A 23 WITH A STOCK FENDER...NOW THATS A TIGHT SQUEEZE BUT WITH THE RIGHT TIRE YOU CAN MAKE IT WORK.


:yes:
I think you have to adjust the fender up a bit looks real good too.BTW love your bike brotha,wanted to go OG Lowrider on a RK but couldn't deny my love for the Roadglide farring & the comfort on the FWY/HWY,even tried to ride on spokes but just didn't look right.Some day I'll grab a King!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

BIG MARC said:


> :yes:
> I think you have to adjust the fender up a bit looks real good too.BTW love your bike brotha,wanted to go OG Lowrider on a RK but couldn't deny my love for the Roadglide farring & the comfort on the FWY/HWY,even tried to ride on spokes but just didn't look right.Some day I'll grab a King!


THANKS BIG MARK!:thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

who won the most beautiful bike in the grand national roadster show? i was hoping steve won! anyone know?


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

one of my friends buddy's took home a trophy from the GNRS


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

dyebartdie said:


> one of my friends buddy's took home a trophy from the GNRS


THIS BIKE WAS WELL THOUGHT OUT AND WELL PUT TOGETHER! AT A GLANCE WE THOUGHT IT WAS A SUPER OLD RESTORED HOG! I HEARD ALOT OF GOOD BUZZ ABOUT IT! GOOD JOB AND CONGRATS TO YOUR FRIEND!:thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

MY HOMIE'S "STR8 LOCO" HARLEY TOOK 3 AWARDS AT THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND WITHIN THE A.M.B.M. CLASS (AMERICAS MOST BEAUTIFUL MOTORCYCLE). AWARDS WERE: ACHIEVEMENT AWARD, BEST DISPLAY AND OUSTANDING DETAIL.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

ALSO...RUMOR HAS IT THAT THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW IS VERY OPEN TO STARTING NEW CLASSES IF THEY SEEN 4 OR 5 SAME STYLE VEHICLES SHOW UP. AT THIS TIME THEY DO NOT HAVE A "LOWRIDER HARLEY" CLASS...I THINK WE THAT HAVE LOWRIDER STYLE HARLEYS SHOULD ALL START THINKING ABOUT SHOWING UP NEXT YEAR AND SO FORTH...MAYBE WE CAN GET OUR OWN CLASS! AT ONE POINT NOTHING "LOWRIDER" HAD A CLASS AT THE G.N.R.S. AND YESTERDAY AT THE AWARD CEREMONY I SEEN QUIET FEW LOWRIDERS GET AWARD IN THEIR ACCORDING LOWRIDER CLASSES. THAT PUTS CREDIBILITY BEHIND WHAT I HEARD REGARDING THEM BEING OPEN TO NEW CLASSES. 

JUST A THOUGHT.


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> MY HOMIE'S "STR8 LOCO" HARLEY TOOK 3 AWARDS AT THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND WITHIN THE A.M.B.M. CLASS (AMERICAS MOST BEAUTIFUL MOTORCYCLE). AWARDS WERE: ACHIEVEMENT AWARD, BEST DISPLAY AND OUSTANDING DETAIL.
> 
> View attachment 429813


A big Congratualtions to Steve on his awards. No doubt they are well deserved awards.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

ditto what Jesse said.


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> ALSO...RUMOR HAS IT THAT THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW IS VERY OPEN TO STARTING NEW CLASSES IF THEY SEEN 4 OR 5 SAME STYLE VEHICLES SHOW UP. AT THIS TIME THEY DO NOT HAVE A "LOWRIDER HARLEY" CLASS...I THINK WE THAT HAVE LOWRIDER STYLE HARLEYS SHOULD ALL START THINKING ABOUT SHOWING UP NEXT YEAR AND SO FORTH...MAYBE WE CAN GET OUR OWN CLASS! AT ONE POINT NOTHING "LOWRIDER" HAD A CLASS AT THE G.N.R.S. AND YESTERDAY AT THE AWARD CEREMONY I SEEN QUIET FEW LOWRIDERS GET AWARD IN THEIR ACCORDING LOWRIDER CLASSES. THAT PUTS CREDIBILITY BEHIND WHAT I HEARD REGARDING THEM BEING OPEN TO NEW CLASSES.
> 
> JUST A THOUGHT.


What's up Frank? I think your idea is definitely a possibilty. I dont necessarily consider my bike lowrider style. Although some people do consider it regardless I am willing to go and certainly help the lowrider Harley movement make a statement at the gnr show next year.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

is there a kit i gotta get to put a visor on my light, or should it mount on with the original one ????


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> is there a kit i gotta get to put a visor on my light, or should it mount on with the original one ????


If you get the HD Visors then they just go "inside" the trim ring. I don't know about other brands (ie kuryakin (sp))


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> MY HOMIE'S "STR8 LOCO" HARLEY TOOK 3 AWARDS AT THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND WITHIN THE A.M.B.M. CLASS (AMERICAS MOST BEAUTIFUL MOTORCYCLE). AWARDS WERE: ACHIEVEMENT AWARD, BEST DISPLAY AND OUSTANDING DETAIL.
> 
> View attachment 429813


That is awesome Frank tell steve congratulations. did he end up getting the overall most beautiful motorcycle award or did that go to someone else?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

dyebartdie said:


> one of my friends buddy's took home a trophy from the GNRS


i think this one was in hot bike a year or two ago i really like it. nice and clean.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

any pics of the bikes that were in the GNR show?


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

QVO LOCO said:


> MY HOMIE'S "STR8 LOCO" HARLEY TOOK 3 AWARDS AT THE GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND WITHIN THE A.M.B.M. CLASS (AMERICAS MOST BEAUTIFUL MOTORCYCLE). AWARDS WERE: ACHIEVEMENT AWARD, BEST DISPLAY AND OUSTANDING DETAIL.
> 
> View attachment 429813


:thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesse your bike and mine are like hybrid lowrider style! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

just found who won the AMBM award. my opinion is that the judging doesn't think outside the box. this bike looks like every other bike that they picked in the last 10 years. no originality. pro street bike. I would have like to seen a old school bike or a lowrider bike or something a little different than a cookie cutter bike. oh well. here is link to the bike and a small feature http://www.bikerhotline.com/builder/2010/10newbuildsamb/


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

Yank said:


> Jesse your bike and mine are like hybrid lowrider style! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

HD-JESSE said:


> What's up Frank? I think your idea is definitely a possibilty. I dont necessarily consider my bike lowrider style. Although some people do consider it regardless I am willing to go and certainly help the lowrider Harley movement make a statement at the gnr show next year.


Let's get it cracking!


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

It looks like everbody is bringing there A game. I think it would be great for us lowrider guys to be able to compete against other bikes like ours. I thing is everybody has to start showing up to these shows to make it happen. There are plenty of nice bikes. People just aren't bringing them.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Yank said:


> just found who won the AMBM award. my opinion is that the judging doesn't think outside the box. this bike looks like every other bike that they picked in the last 10 years. no originality. pro street bike. I would have like to seen a old school bike or a lowrider bike or something a little different than a cookie cutter bike. oh well. here is link to the bike and a small feature http://www.bikerhotline.com/builder/2010/10newbuildsamb/


YANK...Other than for 2 "one off" bikes in the A.M.B.M. award history, they have all been cookie cutter, fat back tire choppers. I am really surprised that WE were all surprised that bike won this year. There weren't that many bikes overall at the show but in my opinion and solely my opinion, the bike that won does not present itself as Amercicas top bike. I think that bike won because it makes for a good story on the shows history...2011 is won by her husbands chopper and 2012 is won by her chopper. In my opinion again, both of these bikes look like most other "cool guy" choppers out there. I personally feel that the two "diffrent" bikes that have won this award are in my book the only two that deserve it! Yeah they were diffrent loooking machines and some have even called em ugly but they werent built out of a catalog and the builders had the balls to go outside of the box. I find it contradiciting that STR8 LOCO took the well deserved "Outstanding Detail" award and the nations top bike didn't??...in other words "here you go STR8 LOCO, your bike is way more detailed but we are still going to give the award to this other fat back tire chopper thats chasing an over ten year old trendy look that has come and gone". Another guy I feel for is Paul from Spitfire Cycles...this guy has a video playing in his display of him hand building what seemed 90% of his bike, including his billet wheels and he gets a "Best Paint" award?...basically an award that he is going to hand off to his painter. I guess we all want to win...or our buddies to win and thats no secret but when stuff like this happens, how else can we react? Rumor has it the winners husband is now building a bagger, I got my money on the front wheel being 30 inches at the very least. :dunno:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

riding dirty said:


> It looks like everbody is bringing there A game. I think it would be great for us lowrider guys to be able to compete against other bikes like ours. I thing is everybody has to start showing up to these shows to make it happen. There are plenty of nice bikes. People just aren't bringing them.


All we need to do is start showing up deep at shows...they have no choice but to put us in our own class....then we can all complain within our class bout who won LOL!


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Im down to bring my bike to these shows.well as soon as its done. You down south guys are hitting pretty hard right now


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> YANK...Other than for 2 "one off" bikes in the A.M.B.M. award history, they have all been cookie cutter, fat back tire choppers. I am really surprised that WE were all surprised that bike won this year. There weren't that many bikes overall at the show but in my opinion and solely my opinion, the bike that won does not present itself as Amercicas top bike. I think that bike won because it makes for a good story on the shows history...2011 is won by her husbands chopper and 2012 is won by her chopper. In my opinion again, both of these bikes look like most other "cool guy" choppers out there. I personally feel that the two "diffrent" bikes that have won this award are in my book the only two that deserve it! Yeah they were diffrent loooking machines and some have even called em ugly but they werent built out of a catalog and the builders had the balls to go outside of the box. I find it contradiciting that STR8 LOCO took the well deserved "Outstanding Detail" award and the nations top bike didn't??...in other words "here you go STR8 LOCO, your bike is way more detailed but we are still going to give the award to this other fat back tire chopper thats chasing an over ten year old trendy look that has come and gone". Another guy I feel for is Paul from Spitfire Cycles...this guy has a video playing in his display of him hand building what seemed 90% of his bike, including his billet wheels and he gets a "Best Paint" award?...basically an award that he is going to hand off to his painter. I guess we all want to win...or our buddies to win and thats no secret but when stuff like this happens, how else can we react? Rumor has it the winners husband is now building a bagger, I got my money on the front wheel being 30 inches at the very least. :dunno:


You are absolutely right in all you said. I have seen both those bikes, actually had a chance to meet him and her at last years show. Those bikes look like any other pro street bikes out there not much to them.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

GNRS has always been a good old boy network. It is getting better but there is still a lot of room for diversity. I agree with most all of what everyone is saying but I do not understand all the comments about "big wheel" bikes. Everything is a fad if you think about it. It all comes and goes. Fishtails were a fad, so were apes. Raked out choppers with king/queen seats were a fad too but it all comes and it all goes and most of the time comes back again. The comment about the "cool guy choppers" is also confusing. Is there one of us that does not desire our bikes to look "cool"? I do agree that there were way, way too many posers who jumped on the chopper bandwagon in the 90's but they are paying for it now, just look at the hundreds of 40k+ choppers selling on eBay for 15k! I have been riding for 30 years and to me (just like lowriders) it is all about individual taste and personal expression. You can never please everyone no matter what you ride. I have owned more bikes than I can remember, some built and some bought and I rode the he'll out of each one and appreciated them all for different reasons. I just recently sold my HD Deluxe, I guess it would have fit in with what everyone is calling Lowrider style but for me it was just a canvas to express my ideas. I now have a WCC CFL with a 250 rear wheel frame and I am thrilled that my wide tire frame is rolling when the craze is dead. This bike has a 124" motor and is setup like a true lane splitter (minus the larger rear wheel) and it is truly a fu**ing blast to ride, and believe me I do ride it hard. The amount of time and effort that goes into most of these builds (you all have some amazing scoots!) is what continues to inspire me. I think the brotherhood of most riders, the willingness to help a stranded rider, the crazy stories and just the overall passion we share is what makes it great. Yeah there will always be those asses with way more $$ than brains who take their overpriced bikes in to have the oil changed or know nothing about their bikes besides the paint color but their $$ helps keep the motorcycle industry going. I guess if I want to the Super Show and only saw 62 - 64 Impalas I would be bummed, variety is a good thing. The Grand National Show has always snubbed the "little guy or the unknown", I do think it has made a lot of progress but there is a lot of room to grow still! 

Keep building, modifying, customizing and riding because that is what it is all about. And most importantly, stay safe out on those damn rodes!!!

Can you tell I am pulling a double shift at work and am bored as hell..........


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> GNRS has always been a good old boy network. It is getting better but there is still a lot of room for diversity. I agree with most all of what everyone is saying but I do not understand all the comments about "big wheel" bikes. Everything is a fad if you think about it. It all comes and goes. Fishtails were a fad, so were apes. Raked out choppers with king/queen seats were a fad too but it all comes and it all goes and most of the time comes back again. The comment about the "cool guy choppers" is also confusing. Is there one of us that does not desire our bikes to look "cool"? I do agree that there were way, way too many posers who jumped on the chopper bandwagon in the 90's but they are paying for it now, just look at the hundreds of 40k+ choppers selling on eBay for 15k! I have been riding for 30 years and to me (just like lowriders) it is all about individual taste and personal expression. You can never please everyone no matter what you ride. I have owned more bikes than I can remember, some built and some bought and I rode the he'll out of each one and appreciated them all for different reasons. I just recently sold my HD Deluxe, I guess it would have fit in with what everyone is calling Lowrider style but for me it was just a canvas to express my ideas. I now have a WCC CFL with a 250 rear wheel frame and I am thrilled that my wide tire frame is rolling when the craze is dead. This bike has a 124" motor and is setup like a true lane splitter (minus the larger rear wheel) and it is truly a fu**ing blast to ride, and believe me I do ride it hard. The amount of time and effort that goes into most of these builds (you all have some amazing scoots!) is what continues to inspire me. I think the brotherhood of most riders, the willingness to help a stranded rider, the crazy stories and just the overall passion we share is what makes it great. Yeah there will always be those asses with way more $$ than brains who take their overpriced bikes in to have the oil changed or know nothing about their bikes besides the paint color but their $$ helps keep the motorcycle industry going. I guess if I want to the Super Show and only saw 62 - 64 Impalas I would be bummed, variety is a good thing. The Grand National Show has always snubbed the "little guy or the unknown", I do think it has made a lot of progress but there is a lot of room to grow still!
> 
> Keep building, modifying, customizing and riding because that is what it is all about. And most importantly, stay safe out on those damn rodes!!!
> 
> Can you tell I am pulling a double shift at work and am bored as hell..........


Mag...fishtails and apes never seem to have left, at least in Southern Cali, there only getting longer and taller out here... they came and never left. I disagree that everything is a fad. I noticed on your'e avi that your in Oregon and things might be diffrent out there (no disrespect). Maybe the saturation of long, big back tire bikes burned us out here in So. Cal and thats why most of us are over them. Now let me clarify one thing, just because I personally would not build a bike like that, does not mean I dislike all of them or do not appreciate some of them. Once in a while I see one I like and appreciate but those occurences are far and few these days (solely my opinion). In regards to your question about anyyone in here not wanting our bikes to look cool...I am sure we all want our bikes to look cool Mag and I am sure that the concensus through all bike owners on these blogs.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

HD-JESSE said:


> You are absolutely right in all you said. I have seen both those bikes, actually had a chance to meet him and her at last years show. Those bikes look like any other pro street bikes out there not much to them.


:yes::werd:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

QVO LOCO said:


> Mag...fishtails and apes never seem to have left, at least in Southern Cali, there only getting longer and taller out here... they came and never left. I disagree that everything is a fad. I noticed on your'e avi that your in Oregon and things might be diffrent out there (no disrespect). Maybe the saturation of long, big back tire bikes burned us out here in So. Cal and thats why most of us are over them. Now let me clarify one thing, just because I personally would not build a bike like that, does not mean I dislike all of them or do not appreciate some of them. Once in a while I see one I like and appreciate but those occurences are far and few these days (solely my opinion). In regards to your question about anyyone in here not wanting our bikes to look cool...I am sure we all want our bikes to look cool Mag and I am sure that the concensus through all bike owners on these blogs.


No disrespect taken at all my friend, discussing things on a forum is not the easiest way to say what you are trying to say. I guess we all should accept that we have to agree to disagree sometimes. Yeah I am in OR now but that has only been for the last 6-months or so. I spent 25 years in Nor Cal and So Cal and the rest of my life in Reno NV so I am all too familiar with the Cali scene. I guess were we disagree is the appreciation for all things motorcycle. I will say that there are some bikes that make me say "WTF were they thinking", but I still try to find the unique things in them. I think using a term like "those fat back tire choppers" is like those who do not understand lowriding and say "those damn lowriders". There are way too many styles of large rear wheel bikes, choppers/pro-street/bobbers and more. So putting them all in one category is not possible. There are definitely those people who take a bike and outfit it with a 300 - 360 rear wheel and have perfectly molded frames and than paint it like a flourescent easter egg and maybe ride it 500 miles per year, not my thing...

I also think that if you ask some other riders, rather it be HD people or some of the metric riders they would share your opinion but the difference is that they would be talking about the So Cal lowrider look. I do not know how many times I have heard "those fucking So Cal bikes all look alike and every hispanic dude is riding one". When I had mine I got shit all the time, this is what I would hear from my buddies who build bikes regularly:

How to build a So Cal HD
1) Buy a stock Deluxe or Bagger
2) Order a 21" front wheel and twisted spokes
3) Have all the parts triple chromed and engraved in every spot available
4) Order ape hangers (taller is better)
5) Custom paint with flake and/or patterns, maybe add a few chola's too
6) Add some loud ass fishtails with little to no clearance
7) Install a custom stereo so you can not even hear the motor but you got some mad beat

and on and on... I think you get the idea 

I am glad we agree on the looking cool thing because that is what customs are all about. Everything we do to these bikes no matter if it is fishtails/apes/engraving or fat tires and raked front ends really never improves the ride or performance of the bike. "If" our concern was the actual riding quality we would be looking at an FXR with some motor mods and aftermarket suspension upgrades or more likely a bike that is not even an HD, say a BMW etc.

Everything comes and goes bro, maybe not as much of a fad like the 90's chopper craze but it all comes and goes. It may not go out all the way but the popularity wears off over time. It has to or would lose some of the appreciation of what we have. I noticed you said in your reply "solely my opinion", I can always appreciate that because that is exactly what it all comes down to "personal opinion". I have mad respect for each of the members bikes on this thread, the show winners to those just starting out. I guess I just have a pet peeve about putting things in a category, it closes the mind and creates a preconceived perception by others. I would personally never engrave the majority of my bike BUT I have also spent so much time just staring at bikes that have and truly appreciate the talent and time that it takes. 

Here is a pic of my Deluxe I just sold and the WCC I just finished. As you can see they are two completely different bikes but I LOVE them both. Take care homie and be safe out there, much respect :thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> No disrespect taken at all my friend, discussing things on a forum is not the easiest way to say what you are trying to say. I guess we all should accept that we have to agree to disagree sometimes. Yeah I am in OR now but that has only been for the last 6-months or so. I spent 25 years in Nor Cal and So Cal and the rest of my life in Reno NV so I am all too familiar with the Cali scene. I guess were we disagree is the appreciation for all things motorcycle. I will say that there are some bikes that make me say "WTF were they thinking", but I still try to find the unique things in them. I think using a term like "those fat back tire choppers" is like those who do not understand lowriding and say "those damn lowriders". There are way too many styles of large rear wheel bikes, choppers/pro-street/bobbers and more. So putting them all in one category is not possible. There are definitely those people who take a bike and outfit it with a 300 - 360 rear wheel and have perfectly molded frames and than paint it like a flourescent easter egg and maybe ride it 500 miles per year, not my thing...
> 
> I also think that if you ask some other riders, rather it be HD people or some of the metric riders they would share your opinion but the difference is that they would be talking about the So Cal lowrider look. I do not know how many times I have heard "those fucking So Cal bikes all look alike and every hispanic dude is riding one". When I had mine I got shit all the time, this is what I would hear from my buddies who build bikes regularly:
> 
> ...




IN REGARDS TO YOUR HOMIES INTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO BUILS A SO. CAL BIKE...

"How to build a So Cal HD
1) Buy a stock Deluxe or Bagger
2) Order a 21" front wheel and twisted spokes
3) Have all the parts triple chromed and engraved in every spot available
4) Order ape hangers (taller is better)
5) Custom paint with flake and/or patterns, maybe add a few chola's too
6) Add some loud ass fishtails with little to no clearance
7) Install a custom stereo so you can not even hear the motor but you got some mad beat

and on and on... I think you get the idea "


POST PICS OF THE BIKES YOUR HOMIES BUILT.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

i would have kept both cause i love both those bikes. my point that i was trying to make was that it's ok for grand national to pick a bike that doesn't look like last years winner. it is a beautiful bike but like they did with the car they choose to be AMBR this year it was different. to me AMBM was a safe pic. again only my opinion. respect to all that ride.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

QVO LOCO said:


> IN REGARDS TO YOUR HOMIES INTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO BUILS A SO. CAL BIKE...
> 
> "How to build a So Cal HD
> 1) Buy a stock Deluxe or Bagger
> ...


Not sure what to make of your request? Are you asking because you care or are you trying to be funny? I am not hating dude and this is not the forum in which to get into a heated debate. I have been doing this shit for a long, long time. I was riding on the back of my pops raked out pan-head when he was entering it in the Grand National Roadster Show in Oakland back in the 70's so I am not looking to prove a point to anyone. I was just commenting on your initial reply. If you ever want to take your ride out I would be happy to ride with you. I was riding semi-pro motocross at the age of 7 so I am sure there may be something we could teach each other  This shit is in my blood and I would be a happy mo-fo if I died doing what I love. It is not a "pass time" for me, it is what I know and the only thing that takes me away from the reality of the madness :thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> i would have kept both cause i love both those bikes. my point that i was trying to make was that it's ok for grand national to pick a bike that doesn't look like last years winner. it is a beautiful bike but like they did with the car they choose to be AMBR this year it was different. to me AMBM was a safe pic. again only my opinion. respect to all that ride.


I agree completely! The judges are scary and friendly ass people that go with what they know and is comfortable. This is exactly why I (my personnel opinion) would never chase a trophy. I respect the show bikes but for me my trophy is a warm sunny day, a nice long ride on the coast, good friends, no accidents and I bike that makes me proud - end of story. They can take their trophies and stick them up their arrogant asses


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Not sure what to make of your request? Are you asking because you care or are you trying to be funny? I am not hating dude and this is not the forum in which to get into a heated debate. I have been doing this shit for a long, long time. I was riding on the back of my pops raked out pan-head when he was entering it in the Grand National Roadster Show in Oakland back in the 70's so I am not looking to prove a point to anyone. I was just commenting on your initial reply. If you ever want to take your ride out I would be happy to ride with you. I was riding semi-pro motocross at the age of 7 so I am sure there may be something we could teach each other  This shit is in my blood and I would be a happy mo-fo if I died doing what I love. It is not a "pass time" for me, it is what I know and the only thing that takes me away from the reality of the madness :thumbsup:


I was asking because I want to see the bikes your friends build. I kinda read betwen the lines on the So.Cal bike building instructions that your buddies allegedly put together for you and it seemed like you, I mean they took a stab at a few of us here and thats all good. Its all in good humor... frankly I was surprised you posted that but it was pretty funny. Maybe I am reading into it to much:dunno:. Nobody is heated here at all bro...well at least I aint. What I posted was was I posted...its my personal opinion and thats all. I can post what my buddies say about alot of bikes and styles out there, including mine...but I wouldnt do that because to me its a reflection of who I am and how I roll. By the way, I like your bikes bro, your'e chopper sits nice and has the tall frame old school look I personally like. WCC frames are nice...you did yours up right in my book:thumbsup:

Here are MY instructions on how to build a cookie cutter bike: (disclaimer; I write this ONLY for humor purposes and not to offend anyone)
1. Watch an episode of American Chopper
2. Refinance the house and pull out about 50 to 60 stacks
3. Keep 2 stacks and hand the the rest of then money to a bike builder and tell em to build me something long, low and flamed.
4. Go to the local Harley dealer and drop 2 grand on boots, watch,helmet,jacket,glasses and a thing or two for the dog (if you have one).


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> I agree completely! The judges are scary and friendly ass people that go with what they know and is comfortable. This is exactly why I (my personnel opinion) would never chase a trophy. I respect the show bikes but for me my trophy is a warm sunny day, a nice long ride on the coast, good friends, no accidents and I bike that makes me proud - end of story. They can take their trophies and stick them up their arrogant asses


*"I respect the show bikes but for me my trophy is a warm sunny day, a nice long ride on the coast, good friends, no accidents and a bike tha makes me proud"
:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

QVO LOCO said:


> I was asking because I want to see the bikes your friends build. I kinda read betwen the lines on the So.Cal bike building instructions that your buddies allegedly put together for you and it seemed like you, I mean they took a stab at a few of us here and thats all good. Its all in good humor... frankly I was surprised you posted that but it was pretty funny. Maybe I am reading into it to much:dunno:. Nobody is heated here at all bro...well at least I aint. What I posted was was I posted...its my personal opinion and thats all. I can post what my buddies say about alot of bikes and styles out there, including mine...but I wouldnt do that because to me its a reflection of who I am and how I roll. By the way, I like your bikes bro, your'e chopper sits nice and has the tall frame old school look I personally like. WCC frames are nice...you did yours up right in my book:thumbsup:
> 
> Here are MY instructions on how to build a cookie cutter bike: (disclaimer; I write this ONLY for humor purposes and not to offend anyone)
> 1. Watch an episode of American Chopper
> ...


LOL, I couldn't agree more homie :thumbsup: Like I tried to say initially, what other people say (my partners included) is all just BS to me. I am a grown ass man and I have my own opinions of what I like and there is not one bike on our thread that I do not like, and if I did who gives a rats ass... :roflmao::roflmao:

Stay up homie and lets hook it up one of these days :h5:


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks to Bart Alan for the nice pics my bike on biker hotline


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

riding dirty said:


> Thanks to Bart Alan for the nice pics my bike on biker hotline


Clean bike riding dirty !


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

HD-JESSE said:


> Clean bike riding dirty !


thanks!


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

I want to thank the dudes at carlini design in Santa Ana. I drove out there after ordering some apes online, they weren't what I expected. So I took them back. They looked out. Left the shop with a set of 16" gangster apes. Installation is next, that will be the hard part. Good looking out Carlini


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

a few pikks of wicked beauty Nor Cal Customs in progress of making a calendar coming soon :nicoderm:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Those bars are f'n sweet! If I wasn't going to get custom bars made I would go with Carlini.


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

one4SJ said:


> a few pikks of wicked beauty Nor Cal Customs in progress of making a calendar coming soon :nicoderm:


DAMN HOMIE!!!! That's a clean ass bike!!!


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

alright...first newb question of the day

i purchased this tail light for my roadking, but it has more wires than the plug in...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smoke-lens-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item56485d6fe7

this one has 5..two blacks a red, white and blue one....
the original one has three...one black, one blue and a red one with a tiny yellow stripe on it......which one goes where ?????


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

2nd newb question.....

i also purchased this visor for my headlight, but i can't seem to figure it out.....it has two very tiny holes on both the right and left side, but when i take the headlight apart, i have no clue on where or how it goes.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Chro...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item43abc45d61


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> All we need to do is start showing up deep at shows...they have no choice but to put us in our own class....then we can all complain within our class bout who won LOL!


i hear you qvo....im gonna get mine ready for the summer. at least for some begginers street class...cause some of the things i seen at easyriders wasnt all that


----------



## Redline79 (Dec 24, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> alright...first newb question of the day
> 
> i purchased this tail light for my roadking, but it has more wires than the plug in...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smoke-lens-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item56485d6fe7
> ...



if you go back to the ebay add look on the bottom diagram it tells you were the wire go the get a manual to corresponed with off your bike


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> is there a kit i gotta get to put a visor on my light, or should it mount on with the original one ????


depending on what ring you use bro


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> I was asking because I want to see the bikes your friends build. I kinda read betwen the lines on the So.Cal bike building instructions that your buddies allegedly put together for you and it seemed like you, I mean they took a stab at a few of us here and thats all good. Its all in good humor... frankly I was surprised you posted that but it was pretty funny. Maybe I am reading into it to much:dunno:. Nobody is heated here at all bro...well at least I aint. What I posted was was I posted...its my personal opinion and thats all. I can post what my buddies say about alot of bikes and styles out there, including mine...but I wouldnt do that because to me its a reflection of who I am and how I roll. By the way, I like your bikes bro, your'e chopper sits nice and has the tall frame old school look I personally like. WCC frames are nice...you did yours up right in my book:thumbsup:
> 
> Here are MY instructions on how to build a cookie cutter bike: (disclaimer; I write this ONLY for humor purposes and not to offend anyone)
> 1. Watch an episode of American Chopper
> ...


lol...i agree with your humor:roflmao:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

riding dirty said:


> Thanks to Bart Alan for the nice pics my bike on biker hotline


props bro...your bike is badd ass:thumbsup:


----------



## TORCHIND (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

any of you local guys wanna do cooks corner in a few weeks...we can set it up and meet off chapman and the 55


----------



## TORCHIND (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone come"n out for the Mesa show? I heard there were a lot of pre reg for the cars but not sure on bikes. Hoping we get some good bikes out from all over. We will be there with our newly finished "Pelionero". Everyone is talking about representing at shows so here's a start! This is the only Lowrider show listed on the website until Vegas so it should be a good one.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

new ink i got last night


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

freddylokz said:


> alright...first newb question of the day
> 
> i purchased this tail light for my roadking, but it has more wires than the plug in...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smoke-lens-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item56485d6fe7
> ...


Sent you a PM...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

homie said:


> new ink i got last night
> View attachment 432717


Nice ink bro, what state you from? 

Damn Harley Davidson, you go in and drop 20k+ on a bike and they charge you $40.00 for a $20.00 tee-shirt and then they get free advertising from all of us with shirts, jackets, license plate frames, bumper stickers and even tattoos. Those ungrateful bastards should start kicking us down some freebies 

Don't even get me started on the interest rates for Harley Financial :roflmao:


----------



## Supreme Seventies (Jul 21, 2010)

TORCHIND said:


> Anyone come"n out for the Mesa show? I heard there were a lot of pre reg for the cars but not sure on bikes. Hoping we get some good bikes out from all over. We will be there with our newly finished "Pelionero". Everyone is talking about representing at shows so here's a start! This is the only Lowrider show listed on the website until Vegas so it should be a good one.


Heard there are over 250 pre-regs. for this show. Would be nice to see the Motos represented out there I know there is some competition out there


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Nice ink bro, what state you from?
> 
> Damn Harley Davidson, you go in and drop 20k+ on a bike and they charge you $40.00 for a $20.00 tee-shirt and then they get free advertising from all of us with shirts, jackets, license plate frames, bumper stickers and even tattoos. Those ungrateful bastards should start kicking us down some freebies
> 
> Don't even get me started on the interest rates for Harley Financial :roflmao:


lol..whats up mag..im out here in southern cali.. high desert


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Supreme Seventies said:


> Heard there are over 250 pre-regs. for this show. Would be nice to see the Motos represented out there I know there are some competition out there
> 
> View attachment 432743
> 
> ...



Love the Refried Dreams scoot! That pic of you cruzin (if that is you) is sick, bad ass shot right there :thumbsup:


----------



## Supreme Seventies (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is ShovelKing...


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

<<<----ready for a sunday spin...catch you guys later!!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

homie said:


> lol..whats up mag..im out here in southern cali.. high desert


Damn I wish I was out that way, seems like the majority of riders on here are either So Cal or Vegas. Can't blame you though, gotta love that year round riding weather :thumbsup: Is that your bike in your avi? If so it looks real tight bro, nice job


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

homie said:


> View attachment 432747
> <<<----ready for a sunday spin...catch you guys later!!


Damn I just saw this after my last post. Your bike is sick bro! Have a safe ride and enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Supreme Seventies (Jul 21, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Love the Refried Dreams scoot! That pic of you cruzin (if that is you) is sick, bad ass shot right there :thumbsup:


Refried Dreams was Dismantled with it's motor/frame being bulit into the Pelionero bike that Torch Ind. is showing at the Mesa Super Show.
Whatsup Torch Ind? I know your saving the un-veil sneak peek holmes...

That flick is Bob - O.G. member of The Sophisticated Few CC. Representing Tho In A SX70'S shirt.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Damn I just saw this after my last post. Your bike is sick bro! Have a safe ride and enjoy :thumbsup:


thanx mag...gotta get out here bro..ride till the wheels fall off!!:yes:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

homie said:


> lol..whats up mag..im out here in southern cali.. high desert


What's up homie.... I'm out in the Palmdale area....


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just another cheesy played out chopper, but she is my cheesy played out chopper  Sorry about the *HUGE* ass picture but I could not get it smaller...


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

homie said:


> new ink i got last night
> View attachment 432717


Nice Tattoo! I just got this one a few weeks ago


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

dyebartdie said:


> Nice Tattoo! I just got this one a few weeks ago


bad ass bro!!...that what my road king is...anniv 03


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

JOHN818 said:


> What's up homie.... I'm out in the Palmdale area....


koo john...we gotta go for a putt some time...maybe wright wood for breakfast?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Just another cheesy played out chopper, but she is my cheesy played out chopper  Sorry about the *HUGE* ass picture but I could not get it smaller...


looks tight mag!:thumbsup:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Messin' with my camera yesterday before the game...



















Here's my youngest hangin' them high!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

TORCHIND said:


> Anyone come"n out for the Mesa show? I heard there were a lot of pre reg for the cars but not sure on bikes. Hoping we get some good bikes out from all over. We will be there with our newly finished "Pelionero". Everyone is talking about representing at shows so here's a start! This is the only Lowrider show listed on the website until Vegas so it should be a good one.


We will be there. As of now we are taking 2 bikes...we are spreading the word around this side of town trying to get more bikes to roll out there. I hear good things about this show.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

homie said:


> looks tight mag!:thumbsup:


Thanks homie, going in this Friday for some paint additions.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

dyebartdie said:


> Messin' with my camera yesterday before the game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those came out nice bro! You should mess around with that camera more often :thumbsup: 

The little man has got the full-on stretch rockin


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 433842


Looks sick!


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

homie said:


> new ink i got last night
> View attachment 432717


Thats Fuckin NICE bro!:worship:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

dyebartdie said:


> Nice Tattoo! I just got this one a few weeks ago


Good lord! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

74 SHOVELHEAD


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

tra1414 said:


> Thats Fuckin NICE bro!:worship:


thanx tra!


----------



## hdchuco (Jan 29, 2012)

TORCHIND said:


>


 Anyone from El Paso riding up there.


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

That is a sweet looking Road King! who built it? what kind of bars are those?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

X2 on those bars and the hand controls, I am liking the internal wiring too... :thumbsup:


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

Crazy!....


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice!....


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

JJMUGZ said:


> View attachment 438359
> View attachment 438361


Nice bike


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

JJMUGZ said:


> View attachment 438354
> View attachment 438356


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

JJMUGZ said:


> View attachment 438359
> View attachment 438361


Thats perfection:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

JJMUGZ said:


> View attachment 438354
> View attachment 438356


looks bad ass bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

JJMUGZ said:


> View attachment 438359
> View attachment 438361


Saw this bike at the easyriders show in Anaheim sweet looking bike!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

*First bike I have seen in awhile that made me miss my HD Deluxe, damn this thing is just sick. Perfect flow, color and overall class, nice job to whoever owns and/or built it :thumbsup:

If you ever want to sell it hit me up first *


----------



## 80sgroupemember (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

80sgroupemember said:


>


looking good bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

:420:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

80sgroupemember said:


>


Thats the shit Dogg!


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

The sacramento autorama show was the last show for me this year. I took first in class and best of show thanks to norcal customs and everyone else that helped out. Now its time to get ready for the super show in vegas.


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

tra1414 said:


> Nice!....



Thanks man...


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Yank.. Saw yours too.. very clean...


Yank said:


> Saw this bike at the easyriders show in Anaheim sweet looking bike!


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

highway said:


> View attachment 440798


:wow::naughty:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I came up on these today i am not sure which ones i want to run yet. 21 in the front 16 in the back or







the 21 in the front 18 in the back.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

anyone know what color this is....is it root beer candy from HOK ?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 441756
> 
> I came up on these today i am not sure which ones i want to run yet. 21 in the front 16 in the back or
> View attachment 441757
> ...



SELL ME A SET FUCKER


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

QVO LOCO said:


> "MR. SLOW LANE" AND "STR8 LOCO"
> 
> View attachment 424636
> 
> ...


Can you tell me what the lower widht is from those ape??


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i PUT THE 21 ON TODAY


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> PUT THE 21 ON TODAY
> View attachment 442422
> 
> View attachment 442423


looking good bro!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TORCHIND said:


>












PRE PARTY LOCKED IN FOR FRIDAY NIGHT, NO COVER, 10 MINUTES FROM THE MESA CONVENTION CENTER AND ANY HOTEL IN MESA!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

homie said:


> looking good bro!


Thanks homie, i have the 21 and 18 other wheels for sale both have really nice tread in the tires. if anyone needs them hit me up.


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

JJMUGZ said:


> View attachment 438354
> View attachment 438356



Are those end muffler fishtails 36'' and are the easily bolted on the stock end????


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

anyone know a good site to get a nice fender skirt


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

this was my homeboy bike that i painted for him short time after he passed away on us he only rode it twice that i know of


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

21front with Avon Venom tires 120/70/21 62h
78 rear with Avon Venom 150/70b/18 70b

these rims are set up for dual disc 1 in axels.. off a 02 roadking im takin resonable offers if anyone is interested. hit me up


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

highway said:


> View attachment 440798


Sick shovel! One of the few bad viclas of this thread.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

20" Blk powdercoat by HandlebarLee(not round,it's stretched oval)I paid $500+90 for the powdercoat.Measures tip to tip 21" minus 1 1/2" drop.


$450 firm


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


At the Grand National Roadster Show Pomona, CA 
Motorcycle Best Display
Motorcycle Best Detail

:run:


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

*YES THEY R AND A EZ FIT.*


----------



## DUKES N.M. (Jan 19, 2011)

*BIKE IS FOR SALE.*


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

Today was the sothern Nv. Thumder Run.
I have to say the lord blessed us with great day.
With a little over 200 miles and 4 Brothels, with one best steaks I ever had!


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

Free tours at the ranches.





























B.S.en with Dennis Hof from the HBO show Cat House.





















I would say it was at least over 800 bikes and 1200 cool ass people....
Didn't see 1 problem or 1 shitty attitude all day. Even with a shit load of beer AND such!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

tra1414 said:


> Today was the sothern Nv. Thumder Run.
> I have to say the lord blessed us with great day.
> With a little over 200 miles and 4 Brothels, with one best steaks I ever had!
> View attachment 445662
> ...


sounds like you had a blast bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

freddylokz said:


> anyone know what color this is....is it root beer candy from HOK ?


Anybody have more pics of this bike or know who owns it???


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

homie said:


> sounds like you had a blast bro!:thumbsup:


 Yes sir it was! Wish some of you Homie's from LIL could have made it.
River Run's next!


----------



## TORCHIND (Jul 4, 2011)

Not sure who built that set but we have built a few similar style sets here locally. This is the only picture I could find, these are 12" but we can do them in any height.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


>


Nice pics!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

papa paul said:


> Nice pics!


Bad ass bike :thumbsup:


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> Bad ass bike :thumbsup:


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG MARC said:


> 20" Blk powdercoat by HandlebarLee(not round,it's stretched oval)I paid $500+90 for the powdercoat.Measures tip to tip 21" minus 1 1/2" drop.
> 
> 
> $450 firm


IF YOU ARE REFERRING TO ME THESE ARE MADE BY HANDLEBARLEE IN LA.I LIVE IN VEGAS NOT SURE WHAT YOU MEAN BY "LOCALLY".



TORCHIND said:


> Not sure who built that set but we have built a few similar style sets here locally. This is the only picture I could find, these are 12" but we can do them in any height.


----------



## TORCHIND (Jul 4, 2011)

sixtyduce said:


>




No I was refering to the questions about this post but just figured out how to re-post it. By locally I mean the Phoenix area, that's where we're located.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sunday ride down to Pier 39 in San Fran...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

You rode your rigid from oregon? Sweet looking bike!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Yank said:


> You rode your rigid from oregon? Sweet looking bike!


X2!How's your bacc?!?


----------



## 40Rider (Aug 26, 2010)

817LoLo said:


> Anybody have more pics of this bike or know who owns it???


Supreme Customs .com


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> You rode your rigid from oregon? Sweet looking bike!





BIG MARC said:


> X2!How's your bacc?!?


Naw I moved a couple weeks ago back to Cali. I am back in the bay area after being gone for 20+ years. I have ridden that bike from Medford to Sacramento once before though and that was a painful trip... :yessad:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Sunday ride down to Pier 39 in San Fran...


sweeeet!..dam i gotta get out there this summer!!:yes:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

homie said:


> sweeeet!..dam i gotta get out there this summer!!:yes:


Give me a heads-up when you are coming out and I will cruise out there with you! Well if you do not mind riding that HD next to a chopper...


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


>


TTT for this clean ride!! Thats was up!!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

MAG8888 said:


> Give me a heads-up when you are coming out and I will cruise out there with you! Well if you do not mind riding that HD next to a chopper...


I don't mind I would love to ride to the city from Sacramento. I normally ride my bagger there but shit its only a 100 miles for me.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

THAT'S WUSSUP!


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> THAT'S WUSSUP!
> 
> View attachment 448599


What's up Frank? Str8 loco looking good as always.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> I don't mind I would love to ride to the city from Sacramento. I normally ride my bagger there but shit its only a 100 miles for me.


Hit me up anytime Yank, I always welcome meeting new peeps to ride with!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

*Frank saw your bike*

Is going to be In that mag as well! Congrats brother! Considering going to AZ bike week, u interested?


QVO LOCO said:


> THAT'S WUSSUP!
> View attachment 448599


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

QVO LOCO said:


> THAT'S WUSSUP!
> 
> View attachment 448599


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


BADASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## hittheswitch808 (Oct 15, 2004)

My 09 Deluxe


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ said:


> View attachment 449010


:thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

hittheswitch808 said:


> My 09 Deluxe


Looks awesome, can't wait to see some pics of the full bike


----------



## TORCHIND (Jul 4, 2011)

*PELIONERO*

Starting assembly on PELIONERO. 3 weeks till the Mesa show! We may not always be on time but we're never late! <img id="vB_Editor_001_smilie_33" title=":rofl:" border="0" alt=":rofl:" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/rofl.gif"><br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br>







<br><br><br>


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

TORCHIND said:


> Starting assembly on PELIONERO. 3 weeks till the Mesa show! We may not always be on time but we're never late! <img id="vB_Editor_001_smilie_33" title=":rofl:" border="0" alt=":rofl:" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/rofl.gif"><br><br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking clean!!!


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

almost done with mine


----------



## hittheswitch808 (Oct 15, 2004)

Yank said:


> Looks awesome, can't wait to see some pics of the full bike


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

hittheswitch808 said:


>


*not bad * *jk...lookin good BU!!!!!*
*
look better without da training wheels *:roflmao:


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

*motor*

im a lil new to the bike game . anyone know if there is a website like this for harleys" im looking for a harley evo style motor i have one but its blown looking to spend 2000$


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

--JUICE-- said:


> almost done with mine


Damn bro that is going to be one bad ass bike! What motor are using?


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

....TTT....


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)

TORCHIND said:


> Starting assembly on PELIONERO. 3 weeks till the Mesa show! We may not always be on time but we're never late! <img id="vB_Editor_001_smilie_33" title=":rofl:" border="0" alt=":rofl:" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/rofl.gif"><br><br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow::thumbsup:Thats Real Clean:worship:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

HD-JESSE said:


> What's up Frank? Str8 loco looking good as always.


SUP JESSE...YOU GONNA TAKE YOUR BIKE TO MESA?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

hittheswitch808 said:


> My 09 Deluxe


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

TORCHIND said:


> Starting assembly on PELIONERO. 3 weeks till the Mesa show! We may not always be on time but we're never late! <img id="vB_Editor_001_smilie_33" title=":rofl:" border="0" alt=":rofl:" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/rofl.gif"><br><br>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty crazy :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

hittheswitch808 said:


>


BADASS:nicoderm:


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Whats with all the Twin cams, wheres the old school Harleys


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

mite be looking for a bike guys and i got this for trade, if anyone whats a impala let me kno. thanks


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

Erik64SS said:


> Are those end muffler fishtails 36'' and are the easily bolted on the stock end????


They are 39" Sampson and they bolt on to most true duals systems


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

new paint (charcoal grey metallic), beach bars, and hardbags.....just gotta get rid of that couch...i mean seat haha...


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> new paint (charcoal grey metallic), beach bars, and hardbags.....just gotta get rid of that couch...i mean seat haha...


LOOKING GOOD FREDDY:thumbsup:


----------



## jrock66 (Sep 7, 2005)

West Coast Choppers CFL
Just tore it down for a re-paint..will post more pics when its back together


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

homie said:


> LOOKING GOOD FREDDY:thumbsup:


thanks bro...




anyone know who makes the best speaker system....i dont wanna put speakers in the bags...i've seen some mounted to the handlebars, or freeway bars......not sure who makes them though, or which ones are the best ones


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

freddylokz said:


> thanks bro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

_The tear down and rebirth of "Wicked Beauty" begins @ Nor Cal Customs~..stay tuned.._


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

one4SJ said:


> _The tear down and rebirth of "Wicked Beauty" begins @ Nor Cal Customs~..stay tuned.._
> View attachment 455574
> View attachment 455577


are you raking your frame? what are your plans? paint the frame? change the front wheel to a 26"?


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Yank said:


> are you raking your frame? what are your plans? paint the frame? change the front wheel to a 26"?


All i can say is the wheel will stay a 21,with a few minor upgrades.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

JUST GOT MY TANK BACK FROM DANNY D...CHANGED UP THE HARLEY FONT A BIT.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

PHOTO SHOOT FROM BEFORE I TORE IT DOWN THIS LAST TIME.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> PHOTO SHOOT FROM BEFORE I TORE IT DOWN THIS LAST TIME.
> 
> View attachment 456106


bad ass bro!..congrats on the cover:thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

homie said:


> bad ass bro!..congrats on the cover:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE...I DONT THINK I GOT THE COVER, THERES A FEW OF THESE AD'S FLOATING AROUND PROMOTING THE NEW MAG. I KNOW FOR SURE "STR8 LOCO" GOT THE COVER FOR THE PREMIER ISSUE THOUGH.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> THANKS HOMIE...I DONT THINK I GOT THE COVER, THERES A FEW OF THESE AD'S FLOATING AROUND PROMOTING THE NEW MAG. I KNOW FOR SURE "STR8 LOCO" GOT THE COVER FOR THE PREMIER ISSUE THOUGH.


I love the paint he did on the tank! Looking good Frank! Let me know when the mag comes out. Hope all is well brother


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> THANKS HOMIE...I DONT THINK I GOT THE COVER, THERES A FEW OF THESE AD'S FLOATING AROUND PROMOTING THE NEW MAG. I KNOW FOR SURE "STR8 LOCO" GOT THE COVER FOR THE PREMIER ISSUE THOUGH.


still firme tho ...i'd be kooo having my vicla on a promo:thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

a vid I came across on youtube


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

javib760 said:


>


that trike looks bad ass!!!


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

3RD PLACE


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Yank said:


> I love the paint he did on the tank! Looking good Frank! Let me know when the mag comes out. Hope all is well brother


GRACIAS YANK...HOPE ALL IS WLEL WITH YOU AND YOURS ALSO!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

homie said:


> still firme tho ...i'd be kooo having my vicla on a promo:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

Bump to a sick ass topic, can't wait...:thumbsup:


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

2006 soft tail deluxe for sale
I have a Vivid black deluxe with under 11k miles, 16" chubby ape hangers has steel braided cables with chrome controls and chrome Harley hand grips. Stage 1 with a jet kit has Vance and Hines long shots exhaust. With a nice Saddlemen seat with a snake design. I have a back rest for the ladies, Also have 3.50" wide twisted spokes I just haven't had time to put them on. I have many new parts

that have never been put on The bike

The reason why I'm selling is because, I don't ride as often.
Call Anthony at 2096040021


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

repainted my bagger and powder coated tons of parts and now i am finally putting it back together again.  hope to be on the road again soon


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

WHAT'S THE BEST WAY TO DROP MY 04 ROADKING A FEW INCHES FROM THE BACK.....


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

highway said:


> View attachment 457581


I fucking love that truimph! i have one just like it that is not finished but you definetly gave me some inspiration to do so.


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

highway said:


> View attachment 457582



Nice pics homie! I need to make some time to head down to New Mexico and ride with you fellas, you all are rolling some real solid ol-skool shit! Very nice and much respect homies :thumbsup:


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

hittheswitch808 said:


>


NICE! Is it For Sale  ?


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> WHAT'S THE BEST WAY TO DROP MY 04 ROADKING A FEW INCHES FROM THE BACK.....


You have two options if you have hardbags. Air ride or a lowering kit. 

Here's a link to what a lowering kit looks like.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ADJUSTABLE-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item5d32f2ab78

Only one if you have the HD hard leather bags, which is air ride.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

dyebartdie said:


> You have two options if you have hardbags. Air ride or a lowering kit.
> 
> Here's a link to what a lowering kit looks like.
> 
> ...



that's it...34 bucks ????? i do have hard bags, got rid of the leather ones a few weeks ago.....


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

does it matter if they aint original harley hardbags though...these are the ones i purchased and painted...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HL-Hard...Parts_Accessories&hash=item35bad5440c&vxp=mtr


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> does it matter if they aint original harley hardbags though...these are the ones i purchased and painted...


They might still work. These adapters change the angle of the shocks, which lowers the rear. The reason you can't use these with the HD leather hardbags is because the cut out for the shock on the bags is perfectly in line with the shocks. Not like the HD hardbags, which have a triangle shape for the shocks that allows the angle change. So if your bags have that triangular area for the shocks they should work.


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

freddylokz said:


> WHAT'S THE BEST WAY TO DROP MY 04 ROADKING A FEW INCHES FROM THE BACK.....


They make a lowering kit, air bags, or you can go with a shorter shock...


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

...just needs a good cleaning


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT SOME OF THESE.....

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=ROAD+KING+LOWERING+SHOCKS&_sacat=0


----------



## boostedbrad (Mar 9, 2008)

was a lurker on the site for years, then finally joined up a few years ago and i guess now it's time to post a few pics of my work. this is a pic of my latest work. my road king that i customized and painted....








































below is my homie's road glide that he built and i painted. it's out in Ground Pounder now. it's gonna be out in Road Iron soon, and was just shot for Urban bagger....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow::h5:


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> JUST GOT MY TANK BACK FROM DANNY D...CHANGED UP THE HARLEY FONT A BIT.
> 
> View attachment 456102
> View attachment 456104


Qvo loco just keeps getting better every time homie!! A what size of tire you running bro I notice that your white wall is a little wider than others let me know cuz I'm gonna be needing a tire here pretty soon!! Congrats on making it into the magazine bro it's about time they made a magazine on this style of rides!!


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

highway said:


> View attachment 457583


That's was up on these ol'skool shovels right here!! Love to build me up one for my chavo!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

DANOS_KING said:


> That's was up on these ol'skool shovels right here!! Love to build me up one for my chavo!!


i think im gonna do the same.. this is next on my list...my pops old bike..


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

boostedbrad said:


> was a lurker on the site for years, then finally joined up a few years ago and i guess now it's time to post a few pics of my work. this is a pic of my latest work. my road king that i customized and painted....
> 
> 
> View attachment 458176
> ...


great work bro!!:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i think im gonna do the same.. this is next on my list...my pops old bike..
> View attachment 458419


:wow:...hells yeah!!..get to work on that..its gonna look sweet!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

its kinda hard to start when im too busy on my Road king and my 62 impala


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i think im gonna do the same.. this is next on my list...my pops old bike..
> View attachment 458419


Do some work big joe!! What year is that?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

71 my pops gave it to me i use to ride it alot but u know how shovels are.. it seemed like i worked on it for 2 hours to ride it 4 hours lol.. as soon as my 62 is done im gona start on it.. it runs fresh top end and really tight bottom end but i need to rewire it. and chrome and paint everything up...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i have another basket case. same bike just in pieces but no paper work. its been in the garage over 20 years...


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i have another basket case. same bike just in pieces but no paper work. its been in the garage over 20 years...


shoot me the links to all the stereo equipment you ordered for your bike....imma start ordering mine


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

As soon as your six-deuce is done?? It looks done already bro thats sweet!! I had a sixty-seven years ago bro and made the mistake of selling it pendejo me!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

yea im just gonna finish the nick-nacks and put some music in it and then thats it.. I think im goin to send the extra tanks and fenders for the 71 to the paint shop to get candied out... chrome is gonna kill me for this bike. what do you suggest? chrome or polish the front necel where the head light is?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

*Getting a run together here in Sacramento.*


----------



## jrock66 (Sep 7, 2005)

boostedbrad said:


> was a lurker on the site for years, then finally joined up a few years ago and i guess now it's time to post a few pics of my work. this is a pic of my latest work. my road king that i customized and painted....
> 
> 
> View attachment 458176
> ...


Hey Brad...Its Brad from SD with the Folsom Lowrider!! Great to see you on here! Sick paint work as usual!! Post up some more pics of your paint work..especially these two!! Damn!!


----------



## jrock66 (Sep 7, 2005)

boostedbrad said:


> was a lurker on the site for years, then finally joined up a few years ago and i guess now it's time to post a few pics of my work. this is a pic of my latest work. my road king that i customized and painted....<br>
> <br>
> <br>
> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=458176&stc=1" attachmentid="458176" alt="" id="vbattach_458176" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=458177&stc=1" attachmentid="458177" alt="" id="vbattach_458177" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=458178&stc=1" attachmentid="458178" alt="" id="vbattach_458178" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=458179&stc=1" attachmentid="458179" alt="" id="vbattach_458179" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=458181&stc=1" attachmentid="458181" alt="" id="vbattach_458181" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=458182&stc=1" attachmentid="458182" alt="" id="vbattach_458182" class="previewthumb"><br>
> ...


<br><br>
Hey Brad...Its Brad from SD with the Folsom Lowrider!!  Great to see you on here!  Sick paint work as usual!!  Post up some more pics of your paint work..especially these two!! Damn!!


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

NEED SOME HELP!!!!


I'm looking for a front tire with a big white wall. I have a 21x3.5 front and 16x3.5 rear I saw a bike at the Daytona Bike Week a couple of weeks ago, but couldn't find any brand or whatsoever on it. 

I found out that there is a brand called Metzler that could have it.....or Vee Rubber.

Does anybody can tell me where to look and order??


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

ALSO LOOKING FOR A FUEL GAS PUMP IN THE TANK. Got a '05 Road King and I need a new or used (but working) fuel pump that is under the dash console.

Anybody offers??

Thanks


----------



## Blacksmithmotoring (Apr 1, 2012)

Vee rubbber has the 21x3.5 but the ride quality is not so great. Metzler only make the MH90 www which many people stretch to fit the 3.5 rim size. We prefer to run a 21x2.15 with the metzler and a 150-170 rear. Metzler is a great tire and our first choice on builds


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Blacksmithmotoring (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are a couple of pics of the viclas I design and build under the Blacksmith Motoring Co


----------



## Blacksmithmotoring (Apr 1, 2012)

*Blacksmith Motoring Viclas by H Gio Giovanni*
































I placed some detail pics in our gallery


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 459276


WHAT DO YOU HAVE PLANNED AFTER YOU SELL TRUCHA?....STREET GLIDE?:dunno:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Where can I find Metzlers? So they don't have the 21x3.5 front?

And how about the Avon Venom?


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

homie said:


> WHAT DO YOU HAVE PLANNED AFTER YOU SELL TRUCHA?....STREET GLIDE?:dunno:[/QUOTE
> 
> YUP.... NEED SOMETHING FOR THE LONG HUAL RAIN OR SHINE... BILLET RIMS 21 & 18 / RINEHARTS AND A BANGING ASS SYSTEM..
> IM DONE WITH THE BIKE SHOWS BRO, I HAVE A GARAGE FULL OF TROPHYS AND WALL PLAQUES TIME TO RIDE...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

Erik64SS said:


> Where can I find Metzlers? So they don't have the 21x3.5 front?
> 
> And how about the Avon Venom?


SUP ERIK ITS BEEN AWHILE... LOG ONTO RIDE WRIGHT WHEELS LOCATED IN ORANGE COUNTY CA. TAKE CARE BRO... ~CLOWNY~


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 459276


NICE


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

235.jpg (209.5 KB


----------



## Blacksmithmotoring (Apr 1, 2012)

I prefer metzler as we tend to do motor work and they hook and wear a lot better than avon, plus the white wall are super bright. Try JPcycle or bikerbandit.com. you are looking for the ME880 MH90 www


----------



## Blacksmithmotoring (Apr 1, 2012)

if you have problem message me..


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> homie said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT DO YOU HAVE PLANNED AFTER YOU SELL TRUCHA?....STREET GLIDE?:dunno:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

homie said:


> TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:
> 
> 
> > i hear you bro....those ultras are bad ass too dawg....shit i was thinking of renting one for the weekend and ride in to vegas or S.D..just to get a feel for it...should be more comfy then my road king
> ...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

A LITTLE GLIMPS OF MY MOTOR...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Erik64SS said:


> NEED SOME HELP!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a front tire with a big white wall. I have a 21x3.5 front and 16x3.5 rear I saw a bike at the Daytona Bike Week a couple of weeks ago, but couldn't find any brand or whatsoever on it.
> ...


Vee Rubber makes the ONLY 120/70-21 whitewall. You can get a metz or avon black wall in that size and have the whitewall added. It's gonna cost some cash tho... Check out diamondback: http://www.dbtires.com/tires.html


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 459639
> 
> 
> A LITTLE GLIMPS OF MY MOTOR...


Looking good!


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

finished my repaint and powder coating.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> homie said:
> 
> 
> > STREET GLIDE BRO, ALL THE WAY.... :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## STR8 LOCO (Jan 12, 2012)

Quo looking firme carnal BigStomps Commerce chapter MFFM...


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

hellrazr209 said:


>


Looking good!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

STR8 LOCO said:


> Quo looking firme carnal BigStomps Commerce chapter MFFM...


I KNEW IT WOULD BE A MATTER OF TIME BEFORE U LOG'D ONTO LAYITLOW, THATS RIGHT MY BROTHER...  NOW BRING THAT IPOD OVER SO THAT I CAN HOOK U UP WITH SOME OL' SCHOOL MUSIC. MFFM ALL DAY ~HUAH~


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

papa paul said:


> Looking good!


thank u homie, ur bike it giving me a bunch of ideas, want to go the same style:worship:


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

hellrazr209 said:


> thank u homie, ur bike it giving me a bunch of ideas, want to go the same style:worship:


Thanks homie


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

dyebartdie said:


> Vee Rubber makes the ONLY 120/70-21 whitewall. You can get a metz or avon black wall in that size and have the whitewall added. It's gonna cost some cash tho... Check out diamondback: http://www.dbtires.com/tires.html


I got mine thru hog pros. They go thru diamondback. It's a badass tire. Cost a little more but if you hit a pot hole you won't tear up your rim n tire. Rides real good to. Worth every penny.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

STR8 LOCO said:


> Quo looking firme carnal BigStomps Commerce chapter MFFM...


2 posts & growing. LOL


----------



## boostedbrad (Mar 9, 2008)

homie said:


> great work bro!!:thumbsup:


thanks homie, i appreciate it...


----------



## MR.CALIFAS (Aug 16, 2009)

They look good homie ! Keep the pics coming!:drama:


boostedbrad said:


> was a lurker on the site for years, then finally joined up a few years ago and i guess now it's time to post a few pics of my work. this is a pic of my latest work. my road king that i customized and painted....
> 
> 
> View attachment 458176
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

What's the Differance between a softail deluxe and a road king?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

509Rider said:


> What's the Differance between a softail deluxe and a road king?


Basically the frame.The exhaust bolts on differently too.SOME parts are interchangeable.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

BIG MARC said:


> Basically the frame.The exhaust bolts on differently too.SOME parts are interchangeable.


Really, they look so similar. Which one is better? Been looking at road kings but just found a beautiful deluxe for a good price.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

509Rider said:


> What's the Differance between a softail deluxe and a road king?


as Big Marc said the frame. Also the rake is different (angle of the forks), RK's have optional cruise control, you sit higher on a RK (and any other touring bike), RK's have dual disc brakes up front, RK's have adjustable rear shocks (not for changing ride height but for comfort), RK's include hardbags or leather hardbags...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

So is the softail deluxe better to drop down? I don't want bags either.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

huge difference between the two. road king is from the touring family meaning you have a rubber mounted motor and the frame has external shocks also the rake is a lot less. if you ride the two there is also a big difference. softail has hidden shocks and the motor is mounted directly to the frame. older softails prior to 2000 vibrate more because the motors are not counter balanced. i love both but if you want to really know the difference test ride them both. Softails used to be way more popular and had more after market parts available but that is not true anymore with the popularity of the FLH(baggers) family i think you have more options to choose from for the baggers. you can make both of them look great i prefer a road king because it could be used for looking good locally and riding long distance comfortably. my opinion only. good luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Ok cool, thanks for the insight. I'm looking at an 08 softail deluxe. I wanna add rear air suspension eventually to really slam it down. Is this better to add on the softail?


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)

My Deluxe in Mesa


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

509Rider said:


> Ok cool, thanks for the insight. I'm looking at an 08 softail deluxe. I wanna add rear air suspension eventually to really slam it down. Is this better to add on the softail?


yeah air ride is the way to go. i have it on my softail plus there are a lot to choose from.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Yank said:


> yeah air ride is the way to go. i have it on my softail plus there are a lot to choose from.


Cool, going to look at an 05 deluxe with 7k on it for 9800


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

THIS BABY JUST MY HAVE A NEW HOME BY THIS WEEKEND... "DAMN":wave:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

QVO LOCO said:


> View attachment 462062
> View attachment 462067
> View attachment 462068
> View attachment 462071
> View attachment 462072


LOOKING GOOD FRANK... :thumbsup:


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> View attachment 462062
> View attachment 462067
> View attachment 462068
> View attachment 462071
> View attachment 462072


Dats was up loco!! ?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have a stock dip stick for a road king? I had the digital one and it broke so now i need to replace it.. if anyone has one laying around hit me up.. thank you


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have a stock dip stick for a road king? I had the digital one and it broke so now i need to replace it.. if anyone has one laying around hit me up.. thank you


THEY HAVE ONE ON CRAIGSLIST FOR 10 BUCKS 310-430-5506 MANNY IN SAN PEDRO


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 462070
> 
> THIS BABY JUST MY HAVE A NEW HOME BY THIS WEEKEND... "DAMN":wave:


whats up Clowny


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone have a stock dip stick for a road king? I had the digital one and it broke so now i need to replace it.. if anyone has one laying around hit me up.. thank you


i have one that came off my 03 road king


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how much?


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> LOOKING GOOD FRANK... :thumbsup:


THANKS DOGG...WHAT UP DID YOU SELL THE BIKE?


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

DANOS_KING said:


> Dats was up loco!! 


THANKS DANO:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> View attachment 462062
> View attachment 462067
> View attachment 462068
> View attachment 462071
> View attachment 462072



very nice....


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Anybody have experience with the DNA mammoth wheels heard they had lots of issues back in the day, Any input would be appreciated. And anybody run American wire wheels?


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Anybody have experience with the DNA mammoth wheels heard they had lots of issues back in the day, Any input would be appreciated. And anybody run American wire wheels?


I'm running DNA Mammoths. The only issue I had was after 6 months (5k miles) the front 21" wheel wasn't holding air for more then a week. I threw a tube in there and it has been fine since.


----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## DRM_M8KR (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

dyebartdie said:


> I'm running DNA Mammoths. The only issue I had was after 6 months (5k miles) the front 21" wheel wasn't holding air for more then a week. I threw a tube in there and it has been fine since.


Ya I heard leaking was a real common prob. Quality is good?


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Ya I heard leaking was a real common prob. Quality is good?


Yeah, I like the quality.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

real quick newb question....why do most harleys have a rolled up sarape, or blanket on them ???


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

509Rider said:


> Anybody have experience with the DNA mammoth wheels heard they had lots of issues back in the day, Any input would be appreciated. And anybody run American wire wheels?


I run american wire wheels. good stuff. a little pricey but have had them for over ten years!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

DRM_M8KR said:


> View attachment 464339


sweet looking bike love her long hair and the rake too!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Yank said:


> I run american wire wheels. good stuff. a little pricey but have had them for over ten years!
> View attachment 464502


Where do you fine prices? Can't find any info on a 80 spoke 21


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

509Rider said:


> Where do you fine prices? Can't find any info on a 80 spoke 21


http://www.daytonwirewheelsstore.com/servlet/the-American-Wire-Wheels--dsh--Motorcycle/Categories


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUP ERIK ITS BEEN AWHILE... LOG ONTO RIDE WRIGHT WHEELS LOCATED IN ORANGE COUNTY CA. TAKE CARE BRO... ~CLOWNY~


Thanks for the help, Clowny!!! I really appreciated that.
Have found tires....front and back.

Bike goes well!!! First we did my brothers Road King. It's almost done. My bike is the next one. In the meanwhile I orderd many many parts....and still waiting for parts to come in.


I will make some pics soon and load them up for you guys...to see how we build in Amsterdam, Europe!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Yank said:


> http://www.daytonwirewheelsstore.com/servlet/the-American-Wire-Wheels--dsh--Motorcycle/Categories


Thanks bro, do they still make straight lace?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

509Rider said:


> Thanks bro, do they still make straight lace?


Don't do that narrow ass front rim,you want to look for a 3.5" wide 21 if not atleast a 3"(looks better IMO and rides better).I had the 21X3.5" DNA Fat Daddy Mammoth Diamond Cut 52spoke w/a tube(just safety precautions incase of leaky spokes or to help absorb impact on potholes or whatever) and never had a problem.I'm 6'2' 375lbs on a Roadglide full dresser...

This dude has just about everything or can get it http://www.abikersalley.com/home.html


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

BIG MARC said:


> Don't do that narrow ass front rim,you want to look for a 3.5" wide 21 if not atleast a 3"(looks better IMO and rides better).I had the 21X3.5" DNA Fat Daddy Mammoth Diamond Cut 52spoke w/a tube(just safety precautions incase of leaky spokes or to help absorb impact on potholes or whatever) and never had a problem.I'm 6'2' 375lbs on a Roadglide full dresser...
> 
> This dude has just about everything or can get it http://www.abikersalley.com/home.html


Oh ok, just realized how narrow those are, thanks for the input homie


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Thanks to the homies at Supreme Seventies for casting this lens*


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

509Rider said:


> Oh ok, just realized how narrow those are, thanks for the input homie


the narrow rim is more for the lighter bikes like softails i also got a 21 x3.5 for my bagger from Hogpro but i think it's a DNA and have owned it for like 9 years and never leaks. the difference is my AWW has chrome spokes and the DNA is stainless steel big difference in looks. if your gonna show your bike i go with the AWW they make a 3 inch wheel too but if your just gonna use it for riding then stainless is good.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 465053
> View attachment 465055
> View attachment 465050


That is freaking awesome! love your shovel head can't wait to see the finished pics. are you out of LA? wish i could see it in person.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone interested in a 21/18? $700 obo


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Or these but no rotors. 21/16 $700


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Yank said:


> the narrow rim is more for the lighter bikes like softails i also got a 21 x3.5 for my bagger from Hogpro but i think it's a DNA and have owned it for like 9 years and never leaks. the difference is my AWW has chrome spokes and the DNA is stainless steel big difference in looks. if your gonna show your bike i go with the AWW they make a 3 inch wheel too but if your just gonna use it for riding then stainless is good.


Agreed.Stainless doesn't really rust,better for a bike that is riden more.


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

I have an 06 deluxe I just order a DNA 52 spoke 21 x 3.5. Do I have to do some modification to the fender to make the wheel fit. I've heard I do? I'm also ordering some Tru dual fishtails what are people running 39" or 42". Does anyone have pics of the 39" and the 42".


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

C LOC said:


> I have an 06 deluxe I just order a DNA 52 spoke 21 x 3.5. Do I have to do some modification to the fender to make the wheel fit. I've heard I do? I'm also ordering some Tru dual fishtails what are people running 39" or 42". Does anyone have pics of the 39" and the 42".


THESE ARE 39'S RIGHT HERE BRO.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

highway said:


> View attachment 457580


 what year and model is this..


----------



## dragcx (Sep 19, 2005)

Great inspiration on here just finished bagging up my new to me lux, now onto pipes.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm a long time lurker but just finally joined. Who does your engraving? My King is 90% done, but i want to take it apart one last time to have everything engraved. I saw your bike at Easy Rider in LA and your stuff looked perfect!


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

El ****** said:


> View attachment 466380


I have a few pics of your bike. I took this one at the VYV Second Sunday Show in Lake Elsinore this past summer.


----------



## hellrazr209 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^^ that thing is bad ass


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

dyebartdie said:


> I have a few pics of your bike. I took this one at the VYV Second Sunday Show in Lake Elsinore this past summer.
> 
> View attachment 466751


Very Nice...What kind of bars are these and height?


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

The bars are Carlini's and they are 16's. Thanks for the props.


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

El ****** said:


> The bars are Carlini's and they are 16's. Thanks for the props.


Thanks bro for the info. I'm thinking of switching to apes as well but not sure what size since I'm 5'7". How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking so i can get an idea if 16" will be OK for me? You have any additional pics you can send me via email at [email protected]? if so, I would appreciate it?


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

harley davidson 
flh shovelhead


playboi13 said:


> what year and model is this..


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm 6'3 so these fit me pretty comfortable. I push them pretty far forward, but my Dad is also 5'7 and when I let him ride it we bring them back a couple inches and he is good. You can probabaly make it work. I'll shoot you some photos to your remail.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Joe, I went to your site to check out your photos. I didn't see the one you posted here. Is there somewhere on there where I can check the photos of it out?


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

El ****** said:


> I'm 6'3 so these fit me pretty comfortable. I push them pretty far forward, but my Dad is also 5'7 and when I let him ride it we bring them back a couple inches and he is good. You can probabaly make it work. I'll shoot you some photos to your remail.


Thanks for the response. I may just go with 14". I want them pushed a tad bit forward myself. I look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Phat6Deuce said:


> Thanks for the response. I may just go with 14". I want them pushed a tad bit forward myself. I look forward to seeing more pictures.


Here are pics of my RK with 14" chubby's...





Here's my boy on my RK, he's about 4'6"


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

El ****** said:


> Hey Joe, I went to your site to check out your photos. I didn't see the one you posted here. Is there somewhere on there where I can check the photos of it out?


Sorry about that... I was looking for them as well on my site. I hope I still have them on my PC at home. I had my external drive crash and lost a lot of pics.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i got 16s on my road king and im 5 ft 6 in


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

El ****** said:


> The bars are Carlini's and they are 16's. Thanks for the props.


I'm also planning on doing a bar swap soon to Carlini gangster apes. What cable lengths did you use?


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i got 16s on my road king and im 5 ft 6 in
> View attachment 467408


Dang...i may just go with 16". what bars are you running.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

highway said:


> harley davidson flh shovelhead


thanks homie.. its sicc... thats the stylo im diggin..


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

wild 1 chubbys


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

No problem Joe. If you come across them let me know. Thanks for looking.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 465068


ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Joe, all my cables are 10 inches over stock except the clutch cable which is 8 over. Hope that helps.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

sweet rides mr. mc... what kind of apes are you runnin on the blue deluxe? i like the way they flare out on top.


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Laughlin roll call.. Tarzans night club will be my H.Q. for the week


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Wedo 505 said:


>


Looking for the length of these fishtails. Anybody know's

Thanks


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Phat6Deuce said:


> Thanks bro for the info. I'm thinking of switching to apes as well but not sure what size since I'm 5'7". How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking so i can get an idea if 16" will be OK for me? You have any additional pics you can send me via email at [email protected]? if so, I would appreciate it?


I'm 6'10 and have 1/14 18'' on my '05 RK. The bars are in one vertical line if the bike is in driving position.
I'm figuring out how long my clutch and throttle cable needs to be


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Erik64SS said:


> Looking for the length of these fishtails. Anybody know's
> 
> Thanks


looks like 36" fishtails from samson.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Erik64SS said:


> Looking for the length of these fishtails. Anybody know's
> 
> Thanks


these are 36" long but i don't have stretched bags or fenders


----------



## 0spoc0 (Apr 20, 2012)

HU$TLER IV LIFE said:


>


haha nice one


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Project ICYDLUX goes candy continues to move forward~courtesy of the infamous Freddy Alfaro~this is how we get down here @ Nor~Cal Customs SAN JOSE...























































more to come...


----------



## David 76 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## David 76 (Jan 9, 2012)

.............


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

David 76 said:


> View attachment 469148
> View attachment 469149


Looking good David,


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

New swingarm shovel build. Shovelheads por vida!


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

shovelhead build


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

DEVILS IN THE DETAILS


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

O.G


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)




----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

one4SJ said:


> Project ICYDLUX goes candy continues to move forward~courtesy of the infamous Freddy Alfaro~this is how we get down here @ Nor~Cal Customs SAN JOSE...
> View attachment 468828
> View attachment 468830
> View attachment 468831
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

Bikes been like this since 2006 thinking about new paint job. Any suggestions


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Just picked up my 06 deluxe


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

ICYDLUX.... finishing up my bags n beat ....all waxed up to go the show tomorrow... New Old Skool Style Graphix out of Norcal Customs and Alfaro Designs...


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

I've seen a few pics of your bike before. Looks real good! Are you bringing it to the VYV's show in Ventura on the May 6th? I would like to see it in person.


----------



## David 76 (Jan 9, 2012)

HD-JESSE said:


> Looking good David,


thanks jesse


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Dave, love the bike! Super clean set up. I did my deluxe similar a few years back but sold it before I could finish it to that show Sons of Anarchy. I've been putting my King together ever since. Gonna do some engraving next. Are you going to be at the VYV's show on May 6th in Ventura? I'd love to see your bike in person.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

El ****** said:


> Dave, love the bike! Super clean set up. I did my deluxe similar a few years back but sold it before I could finish it to that show Sons of Anarchy. I've been putting my King together ever since. Gonna do some engraving next. Are you going to be at the VYV's show on May 6th in Ventura? I'd love to see your bike in person.
> 
> View attachment 469848
> View attachment 469849


Both sweet bikes but the brown one is bad as fuck


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks!! I wish I never sold it. I tried to buy it back but they wouldn't let it go. Oh well.... I'm having fun working on my king for now.


----------



## gj75 (Apr 23, 2012)

*my tangerine candy bagger*

thinking of selling it or might trade for a custom deluxe


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

welcome to lay it low cabron!



David 76 said:


> .............


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

anyone know the size of a stock 04 roadkings shocks.....
and has anyone tried these before for lowering...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_kw=ROADKING+LOWERING+SHOCK


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> anyone know the size of a stock 04 roadkings shocks.....
> and has anyone tried these before for lowering...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_kw=ROADKING+LOWERING+SHOCK


If I remember correctly, the stock shocks are 13.5 inches. Before I threw the air ride on, I was running the Progressive 10.5 inch shocks...they were pretty pricey but I never had an issue, they gave the bike a good stance and they rode pretty smooth. I definately reccomend them.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

QVO LOCO said:


> If I remember correctly, the stock shocks are 13.5 inches. Before I threw the air ride on, I was running the Progressive 10.5 inch shocks...they were pretty pricey but I never had an issue, they gave the bike a good stance and they rode pretty smooth. I definately reccomend them.


got a link ???


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

one4SJ said:


> ICYDLUX.... finishing up my bags n beat ....all waxed up to go the show tomorrow... New Old Skool Style Graphix out of Norcal Customs and Alfaro Designs...


Looks good. can't tell from the pic but what kind of tips do you have on your exhaust?


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

This is the same as lowriding a newer harley.


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

Is this thee David? I never thought you would be posting on LIL. LOL welcome homeboy.:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 471592
> 
> 
> This is the same as lowriding a newer harley.


IF BY NEWER YOU MEAN NEWER SOFTAILS AND TOURING BIKES, I RESPECTFULLY DISAGREE 100%. IF BY NEWER YOU MEAN V-RODS, AND SHIT LIKE THAT, I COMPLETELY AGREE.


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats wrong 100% lowriding is a style not a year. Not everyone that is into lowriding digs old bikes. everybody has there own interpretation of lowriding. NEWER harleys should be done like what then? My newer lowrider harley has beat every bike at the last two bike shows its been it so..... opinions vary


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

riding dirty said:


> Thats wrong 100% lowriding is a style not a year. Not everyone that is into lowriding digs old bikes. everybody has there own interpretation of lowriding. NEWER harleys should be done like what then? My newer lowrider harley has beat every bike at the last two bike shows its been it so..... opionions vary


. I have a 94 Softail I agree its not based on yr its on the style I'm getting mine candied and pinstripped right now ill post picks as soon as its together


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

riding dirty said:


> Thats wrong 100% lowriding is a style not a year. Not everyone that is into lowriding digs old bikes. everybody has there own interpretation of lowriding. NEWER harleys should be done like what then? My newer lowrider harley has beat every bike at the last two bike shows its been it so..... opionions vary


Well said homie.... everyone on here shoots that Nucklehead82 dude nothing but good comments regarding his vicla when he posts pics and he pops off with this shit? I got a feeling that fool has some entertaining comments coming his way.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 471592
> 
> 
> This is the same as lowriding a newer harley.


Lol ya same thing


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

CONGRATS' TO "STR8 LOCO" FOR TAKING COVER ON THE PREMIER ISSUE OF REVOLUCION MAGAZINE. DOGG, YOU SURE THE BARS ON YOUR DELUXE ARE 18'S? THOSE FUCKERS LOOKE LIKE 20'S FROM BACK HERE!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

David 76 said:


> View attachment 469148
> View attachment 469149


Que pasa loco! :thumbsup:

Joining up on LIL now huh....


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Hernan said:


> Que pasa loco! :thumbsup:
> 
> Joining up on LIL now huh....


I WAS JUST AS SURPRISED...HE GOT TIRED OF LURKING AND FINALLY JOINED HAHAHAHA


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

riding dirty said:


> Thats wrong 100% lowriding is a style not a year. Not everyone that is into lowriding digs old bikes. everybody has there own interpretation of lowriding. NEWER harleys should be done like what then? My newer lowrider harley has beat every bike at the last two bike shows its been it so..... opinions vary


 Your rt lowriding is a style. But certain years,makes, and models hv or dont hv style. An 09' impala doesnt hv the style of a 59' impala. Same as a new street/road glide doesnt hv the style of an OG knuckle in my opinion. I can apperciate all forms of custom work but im just into old school rides. I thght the pic was funny, and didnt realize twin cams were a touchie subject.if it offended some, It is whT it is.
And that qvo loco dude was right. That fools comments were entertaining.


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Some old school cars do make better looking lowriders when done right. A piece of shit is a piece of shit no matter what year it is. I would take a done up newer fleetwood cadi 4door all done up before I would take a 4 door 64 impala all done up. People will lowride a 4 door a impala. Not all old schools make better lowriders. Same with new cars. Not all newer cars make good lowriders. When you can make an Ice cream truck into a sick lowrider, I think anything can be done if you know what your doing. I just hope its not a touchie subject when these newer twin cam bikes are beating the OG knucle/pan head bikes at shows.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

well good evening yank the tips are from a exhaust place i buy parts from
the old lowrider flat tip with 2 inch straight pipe it gives it a deep sound not a rappn sound like a bomb


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

a few fliks from river run


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

well thanks classic 53 i was surprised that someone took a picture of my bike 
im not big headed but it did get alot of attention for the style i did from 70s and 80s


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

my bike use to be snow cane white with brandy wine then I went for the old school look


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

one4SJ said:


> well thanks classic 53 i was surprised that someone took a picture of my bike
> im not big headed but it did get alot of attention for the style i did from 70s and 80s


Sweet bike wish i had a better camera to really to do it justice just gotta see it in person.


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Classic53! sweet looking bikes. that blue deluxe caught my eye. love the color.


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

riding dirty said:


> Some old school cars do make better looking lowriders when done right. A piece of shit is a piece of shit no matter what year it is. I would take a done up newer fleetwood cadi 4door all done up before I would take a 4 door 64 impala all done up. People will lowride a 4 door a impala. Not all old schools make better lowriders. Same with new cars. Not all newer cars make good lowriders. When you can make an Ice cream truck into a sick lowrider, I think anything can be done if you know what your doing. I just hope its not a touchie subject when these newer twin cam bikes are beating the OG knucle/pan head bikes at shows.


I Agree. and same as you, my bike has won 1st place full custom at everyshow its been at. A loss isnt touchie at all, we use that as motovation. Already started on 2 more bikes. Hope we can check out eachothers work at a show soon.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Yank said:


> Thanks for the pics Classic53! sweet looking bikes. that blue deluxe caught my eye. love the color.


There were lots of nice bikes to take pics of but the days flew by .


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

classic53 said:


>



where's that at bro ?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

freddylokz said:


> where's that at bro ?


IT'S FROM THE LAUGHLIN RIVER RUN THIS PAST WEEKEND


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*CONGRATS TO THE FAMILY FIRST MEMBER FOR HITTING THE COVER *:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT 

i want to get a harley sooon!!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *CONGRATS TO THE FAMILY FIRST MEMBER FOR HITTING THE COVER *:thumbsup:
> View attachment 474274


CONGRAT'S HOMEBOY:thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> *CONGRATS TO THE FAMILY FIRST MEMBER FOR HITTING THE COVER *:thumbsup:
> View attachment 474274


Congrats David! looks good. tell David it looks like he is worried about falling in the riding pic inside!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks like we are going to have a beautiful day for a ride on Saturday! hope you can join us for the ride!


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

classic53 said:


> IT'S FROM THE LAUGHLIN RIVER RUN THIS PAST WEEKEND


damn...looks like you can stock up on some nice accesories for a bike right there.....is there any place in so-cal that has tons of things for harleys (not any harley shops)


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

SoCal swap meet in long beach. Lots of parts and accessories.


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> CONGRATS' TO "STR8 LOCO" FOR TAKING COVER ON THE PREMIER ISSUE OF REVOLUCION MAGAZINE. DOGG, YOU SURE THE BARS ON YOUR DELUXE ARE 18'S? THOSE FUCKERS LOOKE LIKE 20'S FROM BACK HERE!
> 
> View attachment 471975
> View attachment 471973


Qvo loco!! Fak yeah that's was up str8 loco is tight bro!!! Bad ass flik!!! So by the pictures I'm guessing str8 loco is strictly for show huh?? Fuck yeah have one tight sled for show and another to mobb around TTT!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

JOHN818 said:


> SoCal swap meet in long beach. Lots of parts and accessories.


yep good place to find some deals


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats man.... looks sick!


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

*From the Revolucion Photo shoot.... Big thanks to John Zamora...*


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## varo (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## varo (Jul 6, 2008)

Another beautiful paint job by CAL BLAST


----------



## varo (Jul 6, 2008)

View attachment 474790
View attachment 474791
Before and After


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

varo said:


> View attachment 474788


Clean bike. Well done


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Erik64SS said:


> Looking for the length of these fishtails. Anybody know's
> 
> Thanks


I believe they are 33 inches.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

This Sunday May 6th at the Ventura Harbor Village Vatos Y Viclas Magazine presents "Cinco De Mayo Harley Davidson Style"

12pm-6pm


----------



## varo (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks..


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

DANOS_KING said:


> Qvo loco!! Fak yeah that's was up str8 loco is tight bro!!! Bad ass flik!!! So by the pictures I'm guessing str8 loco is strictly for show huh?? Fuck yeah have one tight sled for show and another to mobb around TTT!!!!


WUTTUP DANO! STR8 LOCO WAS BUILT TO SHOW ONE FULL YEAR OR SO THEN THE BIKE IS GONNA BE A RIDER..AND FOR THOSE WHO BEEN TALKING A LIL' SHIT THAT THIS BIKE DONT RUN, THE BIKE RUNS AND FUNCTIONS 100%...STR8 LOCO HAS EVEN BEEN TALKING ABOUT NOT EVEN SWITCHING THE ROTORS WHEN HE STARTS RIDING IT AND JUST SMASHING ON THE ENGRAVED ONES IF THEY GRAB GOOD ENOUGH! SOME PEOPLE DONT KNOW THAT STR8-LOCO WAS ALREADY SHOW STATUS BEFORE IT WAS BROKEN DOWN AND REDONE THIS LAST TIME...AND THAT SHIT GOT RIDEN HARD! THANKS DANO, YOU ALWAYS SHOW A LOT OF LOVE BRO, LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING HOMIE.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

DANOS_KING said:


> Qvo loco!! Fak yeah that's was up str8 loco is tight bro!!! Bad ass flik!!! So by the pictures I'm guessing str8 loco is strictly for show huh?? Fuck yeah have one tight sled for show and another to mobb around TTT!!!!


WUTTUP DANO! STR8 LOCO WAS BUILT TO SHOW ONE FULL YEAR OR SO THEN THE BIKE IS GONNA BE A RIDER AGAIN...AND FOR THOSE WHO BEEN TALKING A LIL' SHIT THAT THIS BIKE DONT RUN, THE BIKE RUNS AND FUNCTIONS 100%...STR8-LOCO HAS EVEN BEEN TALKING ABOUT NOT EVEN SWITCHING THE ROTORS WHEN HE STARTS RIDING IT AND JUST SMASHING ON THE ENGRAVED ONES IF THEY GRAB GOOD ENOUGH! SOME PEOPLE DONT KNOW THAT STR8-LOCO WAS ALREADY SHOW STATUS BEFORE IT WAS BROKEN DOWN AND REDONE THIS LAST TIME...AND THAT SHIT GOT RIDEN HARD! THANKS DANO, YOU ALWAYS SHOW A LOT OF LOVE BRO, LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING HOMIE.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

JJMUGZ said:


> View attachment 474704
> View attachment 474705
> View attachment 474707
> View attachment 474710
> View attachment 474711


THAT MUST BE JELLY CUZ' JAM DONT JIGGLE! WUTTUP JASON...THE SPREAD LOOKED GOOD I REVOLUCION!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

varo said:


> View attachment 474788


SUPER CLEAN RIGHT THERE! YOU GOT A NICE BIKE VARO!


----------



## varo (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks QVO LOCO


QVO LOCO said:


> SUPER CLEAN RIGHT THERE! YOU GOT A NICE BIKE VARO!


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

wut up guys, been checkin out all the bad ass bikes on here. Here is a pic of my 96 Fatboy and my 08 Classic. Just bought the Classic last week so haven't done much to that one other than some fishtails, laydown plate, and a little elbow grease. Got a box full of parts waiting to get installed though. Alot of motivation on here. Again, nice bikeshomies. The anniversary heritage is my homies bike.


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

varo said:


> View attachment 474789
> Another beautiful paint job by CAL BLAST


Bad ass paint job varo! Bike looks nice an clean.


----------



## varo (Jul 6, 2008)

HD-JESSE;15463298 said:


> Bad ass paint job varo! Bike looks nice an clean.


thanks bro..


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

STR8-LOCO A COUPLE YEARS AGO.


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

dyebartdie said:


> This Sunday May 6th at the Ventura Harbor Village Vatos Y Viclas Magazine presents "Cinco De Mayo Harley Davidson Style"
> 
> 12pm-6pm
> 
> ...


Joe,

Hit me up when your there. Need to talk to you


Jay


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> THAT MUST BE JELLY CUZ' JAM DONT JIGGLE! WUTTUP JASON...THE SPREAD LOOKED GOOD I REVOLUCION!


Thanks bro... cant wait to see yours... bet its the cover... if not it should be...


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

I order an 18x3.5 for the back of my deluxe does anyone have any pics of a 21 on front and 18 on back.


----------



## ILLEGAL REGAL™ (Feb 26, 2006)

mine.. needs a few more pieces of chrome


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

My 86 Sporty. I painted it last summer and I just got done putting on these new handlebars, I also lowered the rear 2 inches, changed the carb to the S&S


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

varo said:


> View attachment 474788


goddamn holmes, that bike is badass.


----------



## varo (Jul 6, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> goddamn holmes, that bike is badass.


Gracias bro. Special thanks to Albert Dealba from Cal blast


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey C lOC. Not to many guys run the 18 in rear. If you have air ride it doesn't let you air it all the way out before you hit the tire and you can"t ride it air'd out like a rigid without rubbing. Also, no one makes a white wall for it. I had to special order mine and it cost over double what a 16" white wall cost. Mine is 18x5 rear and 21x3.5 up front. Obviously my bike is a RK, but this might help you get an idea of what it will look like.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

qvo loco, what size of apes are you runnin on your road king?


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks bro. I already bought the 18. But I was able to get a white wall for it from vee rubber.


----------



## David 76 (Jan 9, 2012)

jml said:


> qvo loco, what size of apes are you runnin on your road king?


I think they are 20 inch


----------



## David 76 (Jan 9, 2012)

varo said:


> View attachment 474788


Nice....


----------



## David 76 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hernan said:


> Que pasa loco! :thumbsup:
> 
> Joining up on LIL now huh....


Peer pressure lol


----------



## David 76 (Jan 9, 2012)

QVO LOCO said:


> welcome to lay it low cabron!


Gracias loco....


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Wasn't able to get to the VYV's show up in Ventura today. Anybody get any photos up there?


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

jml said:


> qvo loco, what size of apes are you runnin on your road king?


LA CHOPPER 20'S.


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## David 76 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

I was checkin out the LA Choppers website and i see that on the apes they offer a non TBW and a TBW (throttle by wire) model...My bike has the throttle by wire and i didn't think that mattered when shopping for handlebars. I just thought you could run the wire inside the bars with the other wiring. Does anyone know whats up with this. I ordered some random 1 1/4 16's but didn't really like em. Am going to try 18's but seeing that on LA Choppers makes me a little confused...thanks


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

saw this bike on the cinco de mayo run this past weekend thought it was cool.







stopped at a few cool bars down the Sacramento River as well.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

C LOC said:


> Thanks bro. I already bought the 18. But I was able to get a white wall for it from vee rubber.


VEE-RUBBER HAS A PROBLEM WITH THEIR WHITEWALLS LOOKING AND STAYING WHITE...THEY TURN YELLOW. SOME FOOL AT LONG BEACH SWAPMEET SWORE UP AND DOWN TO ONE OF MY HOMIES THAT THE ONE HE WAS BUYING WAS GOOD AND FROM THEIR "NEW BATCH" AND THAT SHIT TURNED YELLOW LESS THAN A MONTH LATER.

JUST A HEADS UP BRO.


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

jml said:


> I was checkin out the LA Choppers website and i see that on the apes they offer a non TBW and a TBW (throttle by wire) model...My bike has the throttle by wire and i didn't think that mattered when shopping for handlebars. I just thought you could run the wire inside the bars with the other wiring. Does anyone know whats up with this. I ordered some random 1 1/4 16's but didn't really like em. Am going to try 18's but seeing that on LA Choppers makes me a little confused...thanks


Was up JML!! What year is your ride bro? 08s and newer rides have that tbw and you have to get the bars with the notches in them so that the throttle sits in those notches! Mines an 09 rk and I had to get those kinda bars and you have to get an extension for the throttle as well!!


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> VEE-RUBBER HAS A PROBLEM WITH THEIR WHITEWALLS LOOKING AND STAYING WHITE...THEY TURN YELLOW. SOME FOOL AT LONG BEACH SWAPMEET SWORE UP AND DOWN TO ONE OF MY HOMIES THAT THE ONE HE WAS BUYING WAS GOOD AND FROM THEIR "NEW BATCH" AND THAT SHIT TURNED YELLOW LESS THAN A MONTH LATER.
> 
> JUST A HEADS UP BRO.


Was up loco!! Hey bro ima need a tire here pretty soon right now I have a metzler and would like to get the same but I've noticed some metzlers have a wider white wall than others? Where do you find those at? Really don't wanna go with a vee rubber for the same reason of the white walls turning yellow!!


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Alfaro/Nor Cal Customs..the ICYDLUX build~ enjoy


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

DANOS_KING said:


> Was up loco!! Hey bro ima need a tire here pretty soon right now I have a metzler and would like to get the same but I've noticed some metzlers have a wider white wall than others? Where do you find those at? Really don't wanna go with a vee rubber for the same reason of the white walls turning yellow!!


I've had my vee rubber for almost a year and as long I clean them with blech white tire cleaner it's holding up really well.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

El ****** said:


> Wasn't able to get to the VYV's show up in Ventura today. Anybody get any photos up there?


I'm hoping to have some pics up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

5Six Bel Air said:


> My Dad building one of his bikes mid 70s :biggrin:


uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a link to a few pics of the cinco river run. 
http://pix.kg/p/4063395201103%3A1028627046/scl


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

dyebartdie said:


> I've had my vee rubber for almost a year and as long I clean them with blech white tire cleaner it's holding up really well.


FRONT OR REAR TIRE? THE ONE WITH THE ISSUES IS THE 18 INCH REAR...IF YOU GOT A GOOD ONE YOU GOT LUCKY BRO. I KNOW LIKE 5 HOMIES DOWN HERE THAT HAVE TRIED THEIR LUCK THINKING THERE GONNA BE THE "CHOSEN ONES" TO GET A GOOD ONE HAHAHA AND SO FAR THEY ALL LOOK LIKE A ST. BERNARD PISSED ON THEM 100 TIMES.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> FRONT OR REAR TIRE? THE ONE WITH THE ISSUES IS THE 18 INCH REAR...IF YOU GOT A GOOD ONE YOU GOT LUCKY BRO. I KNOW LIKE 5 HOMIES DOWN HERE THAT HAVE TRIED THEIR LUCK THINKING THERE GONNA BE THE "CHOSEN ONES" TO GET A GOOD ONE HAHAHA AND SO FAR THEY ALL LOOK LIKE A ST. BERNARD PISSED ON THEM 100 TIMES.


21" front. I saw a VR 18 WW at the VYV ventura show yesterday. it looked good. But if you're going to build a show bike then right now the only way to go is Diamond Back Tires and get custom ones made.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

I order my 18" white wall from HDWHEELS.com. That shit was pricey, but it's a Metzler tire and I haven't had any issues with it. It never turns yellow and cleans up real nice. You might want to check it out.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Joe. Looking forward to checking them out.


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

If you want a 21 try tyres4less that guy has metzlers 21 with wide whites


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

David 76 said:


> View attachment 476526


What up David. What mag is that???????

Get us a copy for the shop


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

.... coming soon.


----------



## David 76 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hernan said:


> .... coming soon.
> 
> View attachment 477797


looking good Hernan! :thumbsup:


----------



## David 76 (Jan 9, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## David 76 (Jan 9, 2012)

JJMUGZ said:


> What up David. What mag is that???????
> 
> Get us a copy for the shop


what up! its lowrider scene magazine, i dont have any extra copies and i cant find it any where other than here....
http://www.lowriderscenemagazine.com


----------



## varo (Jul 6, 2008)

here's a close up of mine..


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

i,ve been seeing a lot of mini sirens on these bikes,been looking,where in tha hell do you get them????


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

DANOS_KING said:


> Was up JML!! What year is your ride bro? 08s and newer rides have that tbw and you have to get the bars with the notches in them so that the throttle sits in those notches! Mines an 09 rk and I had to get those kinda bars and you have to get an extension for the throttle as well!!


DK, whats up. Thanks for the info! Is there any other unusual speed bumps I need to know about before I tear into it? I have a 08 road king classic. I found the bars, grips, cables, throttle extensions, and wiring extensions. You were able to run the TBW inside the bars also right?


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

SANDALWOODCG said:


> i,ve been seeing a lot of mini sirens on these bikes,been looking,where in tha hell do you get them????


In socal you can get them at the Long Beach Motorcycle Swapmeet held once a month.

http://www.socalcycleswapmeet.com/

They also have them on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/AutoLoc-HORN1...J2/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1336695503&sr=8-16


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

jml said:


> DK, whats up. Thanks for the info! Is there any other unusual speed bumps I need to know about before I tear into it? I have a 08 road king classic. I found the bars, grips, cables, throttle extensions, and wiring extensions. You were able to run the TBW inside the bars also right?


Jml, nah that's bout it bro if your doin it yourself all you need is patience!! Yeah the tbw goes inside the bars so be careful when feeding the tbw wires and the wiring extensions for the signals cuz it gets a lil tight!! And make sure you write down the order of the colors when disconnecting the wire molex connectors you dont want your signal to be your horn haha!! Good luck bro!!!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


>


Love your paint job.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

where do they sell serapes for the bikes...I'm lookin for a blue and black one?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

anyone take pics of the cinco de mayo event by vatos y viclas in Ventura?


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yank said:


> anyone take pics of the cinco de mayo event by vatos y viclas in Ventura?


For some reason I haven't been able to post pics... Here's a link to a few pics I took:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.408110032544125.90280.113681758653622&type=1

and here are some pics that someone linked on the VYV FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.297179720371124.72808.100002372965339&type=3

Yank don't know if you know that a pic of your bike is in "Rev"


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

jml said:


> where do they sell serapes for the bikes...I'm lookin for a blue and black one?


RAA Leather on FB. He's out of San Diego. You can also buy his stuff off the JP catalog http://www.jpcycles.com/harley-parts/convict-custom-cycles/handlebar-mounted-accessories


----------



## *Rey* (Mar 18, 2012)

esjmami said:


> my ex vato had a harley :naughty:


Who is using this an acct? IMPOSTER.....but guess u guys are that bored..lmao!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Laughlin River Run


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Big Marcc your bike came out nice...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

dyebartdie said:


> For some reason I haven't been able to post pics... Here's a link to a few pics I took:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.408110032544125.90280.113681758653622&type=1
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe! I got a copy, great mag


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

BIG MARC said:


> Laughlin River Run


Sweet looking bike, how did that 26 handle?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Big Marcc your bike came out nice...


Thanks Joe


Yank said:


> Sweet looking bike, how did that 26 handle?


A lil awkward at first,the rim almost seems square and keeps straightening itself out...couple bloccs later I was good to go.95+mph gets a lil wobbly but cruises nice 85-90mph...Only issue was I broke the hand controls swapping from blk to chrome so I couldnt use my cruise control,had to shake it off once or twiceFelt good finishing at 1am and rolling out 8am on its first run to AZ!


----------



## *Rey* (Mar 18, 2012)

BIG MARC said:


> Laughlin River Run


nice! :yes:


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

C/S


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Building a swingarm shovel for the Born Free show


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

custom split tanks, Born Free bobber builds.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 479880
> 
> custom split tanks, Born Free bobber builds.


love your style brother! i so want to go to the born free event.


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yank said:


> love your style brother! i so want to go to the born free event.


Thanks we appreciate that. Should be a good show, see you there.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

:thumbsup: Damn that's nice! Who does your engraving? I'm about to tear my bike completely down again to repaint and engrave everything. Appreciate the help.


nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 479878
> 
> 
> C/S


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 479878
> 
> 
> C/S


Sick!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 479878
> 
> 
> C/S


I can't get enough of this badass mofo!!!


----------



## TORCHIND (Jul 4, 2011)

El ****** said:


> :thumbsup: Damn that's nice! Who does your engraving? I'm about to tear my bike completely down again to repaint and engrave everything. Appreciate the help.



All of the engraving on Pelionero was done by Carlos Salas in Pasadena. Firme vato with good turn around and always takes care of us on price. Tell him Torch Ind sent you. I think theres a thread on here somewhere showing some of his work.

Salas Custom Engraving
626-840-5871


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Vaya con Dios coming soon


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

VAYA CON DIOS FRAME


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

VAYA CON DIOS ASSEMBLY


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

COUPLE MORE THINGS ON


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Compadre Buddy's Con Safos bike


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Con Safos


----------



## TORCHIND (Jul 4, 2011)

Jack Bauer said:


> I can't get enough of this badass mofo!!!


 Here's a link to some of the build photos on our shop FB page. There is nothing on this bike that wasn't touched & only a hand full of parts were purchased, everything else was hand crafted in our shop.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.178500882211637.43918.157830490945343&type=3


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TORCHIND said:


> Here's a link to some of the build photos on our shop FB page. There is nothing on this bike that wasn't touched & only a hand full of parts were purchased, everything else was hand crafted in our shop.
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.178500882211637.43918.157830490945343&type=3


incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slowpoke48 (Aug 18, 2010)

Are any of this bikes for sale? Is there a site dedicated for bikes like this for sale?


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Seat done by Albert from sx70s.com


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

coming soon........


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

WorkingClass82 said:


> VAYA CON DIOS ASSEMBLY
> View attachment 480925


looks cool! is there any reason you didn't rake the neck? i havent seen any touring bikes with raked necks running white walls. well except one that was bad ass.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Los Compadres said:


> View attachment 481422
> 
> coming soon........


i saw your bike last year at socios event. really loved the paint. is the photo shoot for a mag?


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## ILLEGAL REGAL™ (Feb 26, 2006)

couple new pics


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just got my extended hard bags from Milwaukee Baggers. Will be posting pics soon.


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

what up fellas, I am looking to get a rear tire for my road king. which ones last the longest and it has to be a white wall of coarse. to me the dunlop sucks...it only lasted a year...


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

TORCHIND said:


> All of the engraving on Pelionero was done by Carlos Salas in Pasadena. Firme vato with good turn around and always takes care of us on price. Tell him Torch Ind sent you. I think theres a thread on here somewhere showing some of his work.
> 
> Salas Custom Engraving
> 626-840-5871


Thanks Torchind! I'll let him know you sent me his way.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

pics of the cinco de mayo run http://www.bikerhotline.com/eventcoverage/2012/12_1st_annual_cinco_de_mayo_run_2012_ralba/


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't rake the front end because I am only Runing a 21in rim on it and i have a front fairing on the bike and didnt want to modify the fairing so it wouldn't be pointing to the sky. I think i have a pic of a roadking raked with whitewalls I will post it up for you to see.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yank.... Stretched road king


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Yank.... Stretched road king
> View attachment 481847


wow that is bad ass! did you do the work? the frame looks like not only did you stretch and paint it but you twisted the front portion forward. best looking road king i have seen.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yank said:


> wow that is bad ass! did you do the work? the frame looks like not only did you stretch and paint it but you twisted the front portion forward. best looking road king i have seen.


 The bike belongs to a guy out of El Mirage AZ I believe a shop called BYC did the work the owner riders with my homie and he sent me pic just happened to still have it.


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

CHANGE OF PLANS


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Up 8"


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Narrowed/modified oil bag


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if VYV's is going to do their 2nd Sundays this summer in Elsinore? I checked their page and they don't have anything listed about it.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

bigjoe, go with a Metzeler...thats what i have run on my bikes and they handle well and last a good while, good white wall too!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

TORCHIND said:


> Here's a link to some of the build photos on our shop FB page. There is nothing on this bike that wasn't touched & only a hand full of parts were purchased, everything else was hand crafted in our shop.
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.178500882211637.43918.157830490945343&type=3


Nothing but mad respect for you guys! I could spend hours looking through all of your facebook pics. The work coming out of your shop is some of the best that I have seen in a very long time. 

*Question:* I just sold my current bike and want try something I have never had before. I want to work with someone to build an FXR style scoot with the look of a WCC CFL (2"-up, sporty king tank style etc), is this something you guys would be open to discussing?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 481971
> 
> 
> Up 8"


Fu***ng bad ass, this thing is going to be a beast!


----------



## TORCHIND (Jul 4, 2011)

MAG8888 said:


> Nothing but mad respect for you guys! I could spend hours looking through all of your facebook pics. The work coming out of your shop is some of the best that I have seen in a very long time.
> 
> *Question:* I just sold my current bike and want try something I have never had before. I want to work with someone to build an FXR style scoot with the look of a WCC CFL (2"-up, sporty king tank style etc), is this something you guys would be open to discussing?



Thank you!! We put everything we have into every build & appreciate any acknowledgement for our work. We've got a lot more in the works including a few more "Traditional Lowrider" style bikes, some traditional chopper stuff & some different bagger build ideas also so keep an eye out. I'm sure Nuklhed82 will post more pictures as we progress with some of these builds.

To answer your question, that is definitely something we would be interested in! It seems that most shops specialize in a certain style of bike & stick to that. We specialize in building top quality motorcycles, style is not a limiting factor in our shop. I've actually been contemplating something similar to what your talking about so I have a few ideas that you may like. Call the shop anytime Mon-Sat, 9-6 and we can talk about it. Look forward to talking to you ~623-842-2277~


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

hey guys, I bought a lowering kit on ebay for my 08 RK Classic the other day and put it on yesterday. After putting it on my bags wouldn't go on because when we put the lowering kit, it changed the angle of the shock. Anyone know what lowering kit would work with the leather hard bags on the classic. I know they have the lowering shocks but most of them are only an inch lower. This dam bike looks like a 4x4 now, I need at least 2". Also does anyone use a cheaper alternative to legends air ride. I would like to air ride it but $1500 is a little steep for the legends. Thanks


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

jml said:


> hey guys, I bought a lowering kit on ebay for my 08 RK Classic the other day and put it on yesterday. After putting it on my bags wouldn't go on because when we put the lowering kit, it changed the angle of the shock. Anyone know what lowering kit would work with the leather hard bags on the classic. I know they have the lowering shocks but most of them are only an inch lower. This dam bike looks like a 4x4 now, I need at least 2". Also does anyone use a cheaper alternative to legends air ride. I would like to air ride it but $1500 is a little steep for the legends. Thanks


I haven't seen any lowering kits that will work with the RK Classic bags. If you had regular hard bags then no problem. As for air ride you can check with Bikers alley in Riverside. I believe they sell an air ride system for under a grand but it's no where near as good as legends or platinum.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

El ****** said:


> Does anyone know if VYV's is going to do their 2nd Sundays this summer in Elsinore? I checked their page and they don't have anything listed about it.


Then June event has been cancelled but they might have an event or two that month. As for July it is still up in the air and the location might change.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks for the info.



dyebartdie said:


> I haven't seen any lowering kits that will work with the RK Classic bags. If you had regular hard bags then no problem. As for air ride you can check with Bikers alley in Riverside. I believe they sell an air ride system for under a grand but it's no where near as good as legends or platinum.


----------



## bigsal805 (Aug 12, 2007)

Not done yet Still got more to do!!!


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

dyebartdie said:


> Then June event has been cancelled but they might have an event or two that month. As for July it is still up in the air and the location might change.


Thanks Joe! I'll keep my eye out for the events.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

does anyone us arnott air ride?? also has anyone had to baffle samson straight fishtails.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

I put the mufflers and it has a really high, poppy tone to it. Will a baffle help?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*HERE IS ARE
LAYITLOW LINK
** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **
*
*FACEBOOK LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760/*​


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

for a new project...







26" up front for custom bagger from COVINGTONS Cycle City aka "House of Baggers"

















:inout:


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn Hernan, that came out sick bro.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

man i love that west coast style on these bike :thumbsup:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

jml said:


> I put the mufflers and it has a really high, poppy tone to it. Will a baffle help?



That's how they are supposed to sound


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

JJMUGZ said:


> View attachment 474704
> View attachment 474705
> View attachment 474707
> View attachment 474710
> View attachment 474711



:worship:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


Those were some nice bikes! what event was this at? anymore pics?


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

MY 2006 SOFTAIL DELUXE


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

it was event here in Fresno held by Chicano Life thats all the pic's i took


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


VERY NICE


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

by far one of the best threads on lay it low without a doulbt but what bout the jap bikes ive found quite a few that really do sit rite at home with a few of theses chologlides i just seen a video of a honda shadow bagger that was like wow it was freakin amazing


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

*A FEW MORE PICS OF CHICANO LIFE MC 2ND ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO- BLESSING OF THE BIKES BBQ @ FRESNO CUSTOMS 2012....
















































































*


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

hell yea awsome pics fresno hey homies i got a question im wanting to build a flh shovelhead and wana do front air ride aswell ive seen some cats using stock forks to do this but dont know how they did it anybody got any info on how this is done please help me out






heres the stance i want


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

CLICK ON PHOTO TO VIEW VIDEO......


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

_MEMORIAL DAY CRUISE THROUGH THE HILLS>>>>>























































_


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


NICE 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

@ Oneofakind - Is that Roothbeer??


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

- * - * - * - NEED HELP ASAP!!!!! - * - * - * -

THIS BIKE....










I NEED MORE PICS, BUT CAN'T FIND ANY, BESIDES THIS ONE

This the two tone that will be sprayed on my brothers bike...but we want to see more pics of
the whole bike.

PLEASE HELP ME OUT, GUYS!!!!


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

Erik64SS said:


> - * - * - * - NEED HELP ASAP!!!!! - * - * - * -
> 
> THIS BIKE....
> 
> ...


Maybe here ?? http://www.alligatorbob.com/_category/customers/chicago.jpg


----------



## 40Rider (Aug 26, 2010)

817LoLo said:


> Anybody have more pics of this bike or know who owns it???


4 sale $15500 (408)219-1396


----------



## HFDesigns (Apr 22, 2009)

*Not a Harley, But Clean Bagger*

Hey Guys
This is not a Harley . Hope you guys don't mind.
I wanted to share photos of my Bagger. Maybe for sale, don' know yet.
2010 Yamaha Star Stratoliner Deluxe Fully Custom.
1900 cc Air cool.
Only one of a cain with true strait duels.
Paint skim Angels & Demons.
Name:Disciple Warriors


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

pretty sick HFD, especially for a yamaha! Looks sweet ese...


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

where do you guys find those black work boots with the cream sole? All I have found are the brown in red wings or wolverine...it would be chingon to have a pair of black too, thanks.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

jml said:


> where do you guys find those black work boots with the cream sole? All I have found are the brown in red wings or wolverine...it would be chingon to have a pair of black too, thanks.


http://www.redwingheritage.com/boot...red-wing-lifestyle-mens-6-inch-moc-boot-black


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks bro


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

I shot this last night.


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Shaving my legs...


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

June 30th @Corbin, Hollister,CA


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you have to wear DOT helmet in cali?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Do you have to wear DOT helmet in cali?


Been riding for 40 years and I never have. Never admit to whether it is dot approved or not if ever questioned.


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

i got a 66 impala full chrome undies ford 9 inch rear end murealed interior engine all done looking to trade for a bike all arms everthing molded show ready 6613309899 i got pics cant figure out how to get them on here...text me ill send pics


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

*TTT*



sangremaya66 said:


> i got a 66 impala full chrome undies ford 9 inch rear end murealed interior engine all done looking to trade for a bike all arms everthing molded show ready 6613309899 i got pics cant figure out how to get them on here...text me ill send pics


TTT


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Do you have to wear DOT helmet in cali?[/QUOT
> 
> YEP..IT'S THE LAW...LOCAL P.D. GET ON THEIR RAG SOMETIMES AND HASSLE US BUT FOR THE MOST PART (KNOCK ON WOOD) PEOPLE GET AWAY WITH IT.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

YEP..IT'S THE LAW...LOCAL P.D. GET ON THEIR RAG SOMETIMES AND HASSLE US BUT FOR THE MOST PART (KNOCK ON WOOD) PEOPLE GET AWAY WITH IT.[/QUOTE]. 

Thanks for the info weather was perfect in Long Beach this weekend sucks to come back to triple digits!


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Picked up a new chovel for work


----------



## 408_RIDER (Feb 19, 2011)

JJMUGZ said:


> View attachment 474704
> View attachment 474705
> View attachment 474707
> View attachment 474710
> View attachment 474711



BAD ASS Vicla...!:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## ILLEGAL REGAL™ (Feb 26, 2006)

Erik64SS said:


> - * - * - * - NEED HELP ASAP!!!!! - * - * - * -
> 
> THIS BIKE....
> 
> ...


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

HU$TLER IV LIFE said:


>


all day...everyday!!!


----------



## ocho%hustlers (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Dash for Vaya Con Dios bike


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

anyone know of a bike show 6/16/2012 in Santa Rosa given by Chicano Style. just want to know if it's happening where it will be.
found the flyer but not a bike show.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

sold my bike last night :tears:..






.......and picked this up today :cheesy:..






..from my homie on here...calirican2...happy fathers day to me!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:congrats bro.. i seen it on craigslist here in San Diego.. where is it goin?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> :thumbsup:congrats bro.. i seen it on craigslist here in San Diego.. where is it goin?


thanx bigjoe...its in orange county now...she has a good home


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

JOHN818 said:


> SoCal swap meet in long beach. Lots of parts and accessories.


how often are those swap meets


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

progress on my roadking....lil by lil

any good sites for seats ????? that one looks like a fucken lazyboy ahahah


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

freddylokz said:


> progress on my roadking....lil by lil
> 
> any good sites for seats ????? that one looks like a fucken lazyboy ahahah


http://www.harleyseats.com is one and http://www.vidalscustomseats.com/


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> how often are those swap meets


Once a month:

*UPCOMING EVENTS* [h=2]June 24, 2012[/h] [h=2]July 29, 2012[/h] [h=2]August 26, 2012[/h] [h=2]September 23, 2012[/h] [h=2]October 28, 2012[/h] [h=2]November 11, 2012[/h] [h=2]December 23, 2012[/h]
http://www.socalcycleswapmeet.com/


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

who do you guys recomend for a 21 inch with black spokes.besides sinister?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DNA has some nice rims


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

dyebartdie said:


> Once a month:
> 
> *UPCOMING EVENTS* *June 24, 2012*
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIG DIRTY said:


> DNA has some nice rims


alright bro thanx


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

homie said:


> alright bro thanx


does hogpro.com carry them? i bought around 8 years ago from them and they are still good.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

homie said:


> who do you guys recomend for a 21 inch with black spokes.besides sinister?


try this site
http://www.hdwheels.com/


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

freddylokz said:


> progress on my roadking....lil by lil
> 
> any good sites for seats ????? that one looks like a fucken lazyboy ahahah


how much if sell the lazy boy my old lady wants one she doesnt like my stock ?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Yank said:


> try this site
> http://www.hdwheels.com/


kool.thanx yank


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

classic53 said:


> how much if sell the lazy boy my old lady wants one she doesnt like my stock ?


i'm down to just trade


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Made the cover


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 499946
> 
> 
> 
> Made the cover


Congrats bro :thumbsup: well deserved for sure


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

freddylokz said:


> i'm down to just trade


i tried to give u a stock seat for $50 but u didnt want it...


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> i tried to give u a stock seat for $50 but u didnt want it...


wasn't it a one seater ????


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 499946
> 
> 
> Made the cover


Congratulations! it's an awesome shovel!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

freddylokz said:


> wasn't it a one seater ????



nope stock road king seat...off a 02


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

congrats bro, sick bike!




nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 499946
> 
> 
> Made the cover


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

is it already on the stands?


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Right on, thanks alot I appreciate it. July 3rd I think hits stands.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

My buddy's extra bike I've been cruzing until Vaya Con Dio






s complete


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Do you have any other pics of that king...its a sick bike!






WorkingClass82 said:


> My buddy's extra bike I've been cruzing until Vaya Con Dio
> View attachment 500394
> s complete


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> nope stock road king seat...off a 02


shit....my bad
still got it ???


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 499946
> 
> 
> Made the cover


Congrats! Bike came out dope!


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

jml said:


> Do you have any other pics of that king...its a sick bike!


I'll shoot some pics when I get out of work!


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> Right on, thanks alot I appreciate it. July 3rd I think hits stands.


Any progress pics of that project swingarm shovel you picked up?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

WorkingClass82 said:


> My buddy's extra bike I've been cruzing until Vaya Con Dio
> View attachment 500394
> s complete


bikes purty bad bro!...back looks kool with the extendeds :thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 499946
> 
> 
> Made the cover


congrats nukluffin:


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

homie said:


> bikes purty bad bro!...back looks kool with the extendeds :thumbsup:


Thanks for the feedback ill let the owner know!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

freddylokz said:


> i'm down to just trade


im in anaheim my is 07 roadking we can meet up


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

classic53 said:


> im in anaheim my is 07 roadking we can meet up


post a pic


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*my 49 Pan, I built it back in '00
this shoot was like '04
*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*recently I have torn it down for a face lift,....

generic mockup with a King sporty tank...
*


















*mockup with new bars and tank mounted...
*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*dropped it off at sandblast yesterday..
*







*

painted the frame, tank, rear fender, and battery box this base color, its a seafoam green metallic. now Im delivering it to Danny D tomorrow for some pattern pinstripe work. keep ya'll updated

*


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *dropped it off at sandblast yesterday..
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bike looks clean that's a nice color to go with.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*thanks bro. I have painted like 8 cars ive built for myself this color..haha.. my employees always say when im building something new "lemme guess your gonna paint it seafoam green?" hahahahaha*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

freddylokz said:


> post a pic


pic of my stock seat


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 499946
> 
> 
> Made the cover


Congrats!!!! Can't wait to see it in the mag.


----------



## jappe loco enel coco (Jun 26, 2011)

My '96 "coucaracha" waiting on her new rims and a winter's paintjob, couple of weeks ago she still looked like this...


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

El ****** said:


> Congrats!!!! Can't wait to see it in the mag.


Thanks,I cant wait either.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

My brother in laws bike build in his living room


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> View attachment 502083


...its out already?


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Rollinaround said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

I HAVE A STASH OF ITEMS NEEDING 2 CLEAR OUT DUE 2 MISSING THE LAST COUPLE OF SWAP MEETS.SOME ARE NEW OTHERS SLIGHTLY USED,PLEASE PM YOUR # 2 SEE WHAT U MAY NEED AS I'M SURE 2 4GET WHAT EXACTLY I HAVE,I CAN SEND WHAT I HAVE ON MY PHONE & WILL POST PICS LATER WHEN I GET HOME.2 NAME A FEW:

PDX-4.150 (8MOS OLD) $275
TOURING HAND CONTROL ADAPTER FOR AFTERMARKET STEREO NEW $65
FRONT FENDER W/SKIRT TOURING/RK $175
RK/TOURING 2UP SEAT BLK OSTRICH W/ORG STITCH $200
EXHAUST TIPS 2.25-2.5 $75 NEW
BLK HAND CONTROL HOUSING $40
LED LICENSE PLATE LTS W/TURNS $60 NEW
16" STK 9SPOKE MAG W/85% TIRE $50
ETC.....


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

CONGRATS NUKLHED AND ALL THE HOMIES MAKING HEADLINES.I KNOW MY STYLE IS DIFFERENT BUT I HOPE 2 MAKE AN ARTICLE MYSELF...RIDE SAFE USOS(BROTHERS)


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

65impaladrop said:


> I like this picture was well I guess the bike is OK was well


love coco!!!


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

C/S


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG MARC said:


> I HAVE A STASH OF ITEMS NEEDING 2 CLEAR OUT DUE 2 MISSING THE LAST COUPLE OF SWAP MEETS.SOME ARE NEW OTHERS SLIGHTLY USED,PLEASE PM YOUR # 2 SEE WHAT U MAY NEED AS I'M SURE 2 4GET WHAT EXACTLY I HAVE,I CAN SEND WHAT I HAVE ON MY PHONE & WILL POST PICS LATER WHEN I GET HOME.2 NAME A FEW:
> 
> PDX-4.150 (8MOS OLD) $275
> TOURING HAND CONTROL ADAPTER FOR AFTERMARKET STEREO NEW $65
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/302199-harley-davidson-parts.html


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

BIG MARC said:


> CONGRATS NUKLHED AND ALL THE HOMIES MAKING HEADLINES.I KNOW MY STYLE IS DIFFERENT BUT I HOPE 2 MAKE AN ARTICLE MYSELF...RIDE SAFE USOS(BROTHERS)


Gracias T T T!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt!!!


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Put apes on my 08 road king. After putting everything back together I now have no throttle...the bike starts and idles fine but no throttle when I twist back. I extended the TBW (6) wires, along with the rest of the control wires. Everything else works, signals, brakes, lights, etc. Do I have a bad connection somewhere on the extension or is there a sensor or something that was tripped that needs to be reset. Has anyone had this problem or heard of it??? I hate to take it in to HD but will if I have to. Going to go through the wiring in a bit to see if theres anything up with it. Already disconnected the battery for a while but didn't reset. Got the engine light on and the cruise light blinks...F*** TBW, go back to cables! Thanks guys!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

......






...my new bike....new for me


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 502384
> 
> 
> C/S


Just picked up a copy of the mag! Your bike is straight up bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

jml said:


> Put apes on my 08 road king. After putting everything back together I now have no throttle...the bike starts and idles fine but no throttle when I twist back. I extended the TBW (6) wires, along with the rest of the control wires. Everything else works, signals, brakes, lights, etc. Do I have a bad connection somewhere on the extension or is there a sensor or something that was tripped that needs to be reset. Has anyone had this problem or heard of it??? I hate to take it in to HD but will if I have to. Going to go through the wiring in a bit to see if theres anything up with it. Already disconnected the battery for a while but didn't reset. Got the engine light on and the cruise light blinks...F*** TBW, go back to cables! Thanks guys!


Dam sorry to hear that homie, but I hear you f**k tbw haha!! Check the wiring bro that's all I can think of I changed my bars from beach to apes and never had a problem just a pain in the ass to do!! Go back and check the harness make sure a wire didn't come undone from the connectors!!


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

El ****** said:


> Just picked up a copy of the mag! Your bike is straight up bad ass! :thumbsup:


Right on thanks! I sent you a P.M. not sure if went thru. Let me know


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Got it. Sent you an email.


nuklhed82 said:


> Right on thanks! I sent you a P.M. not sure if went thru. Let me know


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

see this at the born free bike show


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

I finished putting my '07 RK together not long ago. It has never been shown and rarely been on the road. I have decided to go a different direction and paint is the first thing on the list that I am going to change. The pics here don't do the paint justice, but it was painted by Mike D of the Majestic’s CC who has been painting low riders for 30 years here in SD. I would hate to paint over a full one off paint job by him so I decided to see if anyone has any interest in giving me your stock tins with stretched bags and $1,500 for my tins. (I paid way way more than that for the paint). The paint is in perfect condition. The stretched bags are by Trask Performance and absolutely the best quality out there. If interested shoot me a PM and we can go from there. Please no BS. I'm tearing the bike down next week to send out to paint so please let me know ASAP if interested. 
Russ


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

El ****** said:


> I finished putting my '07 RK together not long ago. It has never been shown and rarely been on the road. I have decided to go a different direction and paint is the first thing on the list that I am going to change. The pics here don't do the paint justice, but it was painted by Mike D of the Majestic’s CC who has been painting low riders for 30 years here in SD. I would hate to paint over a full one off paint job by him so I decided to see if anyone has any interest in giving me your stock tins with stretched bags and $1,500 for my tins. (I paid way way more than that for the paint). The paint is in perfect condition. The stretched bags are by Trask Performance and absolutely the best quality out there. If interested shoot me a PM and we can go from there. Please no BS. I'm tearing the bike down next week to send out to paint so please let me know ASAP if interested.
> Russ
> View attachment 504519
> View attachment 504520
> ...


That's hard!


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> That's hard!


Thanks Sosa! Hopefully those tins make it to a new home rather than getting sanded down. It would be a shame to waste a paint job like that.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 502384
> 
> 
> C/S


i got the premier issue a couple weeks back, looking forward to getting the new one this week with your badass bike on the cover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Harley hement xl like new comes with Harley bag $60


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Nothing to do with helmets, but your bike looked solid in Revolucion this month!:thumbsup:


QVO LOCO said:


> WorkingClass82 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have to wear DOT helmet in cali?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

GRACIAS ******:thumbsup:...I WILL SPREAD THE WORD ON THIS SIDE OF TOWN ABOUT YOUR TINS...I AM SURE SOMEONE WILL JUMP ON THEM.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

El ****** said:


> Nothing to do with helmets, but your bike looked solid in Revolucion this month!:thumbsup:
> 
> Crazy Dave?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

BIG MARC said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/302199-harley-davidson-parts.html





BIG MARC said:


> I HAVE A STASH OF ITEMS NEEDING 2 CLEAR OUT DUE 2 MISSING THE LAST COUPLE OF SWAP MEETS.SOME ARE NEW OTHERS SLIGHTLY USED,PLEASE PM YOUR # 2 SEE WHAT U MAY NEED AS I'M SURE 2 4GET WHAT EXACTLY I HAVE,I CAN SEND WHAT I HAVE ON MY PHONE & WILL POST PICS LATER WHEN I GET HOME.2 NAME A FEW:
> 
> TOURING HAND CONTROL ADAPTER FOR AFTERMARKET STEREO NEW $65
> FRONT FENDER W/SKIRT TOURING/RK $175
> ...





El ****** said:


> I finished putting my '07 RK together not long ago. It has never been shown and rarely been on the road. I have decided to go a different direction and paint is the first thing on the list that I am going to change. The pics here don't do the paint justice, but it was painted by Mike D of the Majestic’s CC who has been painting low riders for 30 years here in SD. I would hate to paint over a full one off paint job by him so I decided to see if anyone has any interest in giving me your stock tins with stretched bags and $1,500 for my tins. (I paid way way more than that for the paint). The paint is in perfect condition. The stretched bags are by Trask Performance and absolutely the best quality out there. If interested shoot me a PM and we can go from there. Please no BS. I'm tearing the bike down next week to send out to paint so please let me know ASAP if interested.
> Russ
> View attachment 504519
> View attachment 504520
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Pretty damn sweet bro!!!Makes me want to grab a RK and swap out with you!GLWS.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

QVO LOCO said:


> GRACIAS ******:thumbsup:...I WILL SPREAD THE WORD ON THIS SIDE OF TOWN ABOUT YOUR TINS...I AM SURE SOMEONE WILL JUMP ON THEM.


Thanks Loco. I appreciate it.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

QVO LOCO said:


> GRACIAS ******:thumbsup:...I WILL SPREAD THE WORD ON THIS SIDE OF TOWN ABOUT YOUR TINS...I AM SURE SOMEONE WILL JUMP ON THEM.


BTW... I wanted to take it out one last time before breaking it down so it will be at the VYV's event in Elsinore on Sunday if anyone wants to check it out in person. After that she's getting sanded down if no takers. Thanks.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

BIG MARC said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Pretty damn sweet bro!!!Makes me want to grab a RK and swap out with you!GLWS.


Thanks Big Marc! If you know of anyone please pass the word.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

El ****** said:


> BTW... I wanted to take it out one last time before breaking it down so it will be at the VYV's event in Elsinore on Sunday if anyone wants to check it out in person. After that she's getting sanded down if no takers. Thanks.


Wish had the cash and tins to swap...

BTW here's the flier for Sunday...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> GRACIAS ******:thumbsup:...I WILL SPREAD THE WORD ON THIS SIDE OF TOWN ABOUT YOUR TINS...I AM SURE SOMEONE WILL JUMP ON THEM.


Hey Frank just got my copy of Revolucion Mag at Rite-Aid and your bike spread came out Firme! congrats homie.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Yank said:


> Hey Frank just got my copy of Revolucion Mag at Rite-Aid and your bike spread came out Firme! congrats homie.


GRACIAS YANK:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

damn i got the tins and the stretched bags to swap out but my 02 road king is carbureted.. is yours fuel injected ******?


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> damn i got the tins and the stretched bags to swap out but my 02 road king is carbureted.. is yours fuel injected ******?


Hey Big Joe. Yeah my '07 is fuel injected. Sounds like the tins won't cross over? I gotta say I'm not familiar enough with the differneces to know.


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

the tank won't fit becuz the 07 has a fuel pump in the tank and i think the rear fender is wider


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

grounded said:


> the tank won't fit becuz the 07 has a fuel pump in the tank and i think the rear fender is wider


Thanks Grounded. That makes sense. I appreciate the info.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 502156
> 
> 
> TTT


 Bike came out nice in the magazine congratulations! Can't wait to see it in easyrider!


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Road king looks classy QVO not to much and just enough on it. Congratulations


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 502384
> 
> 
> C/S


Congrats on the cover bike looks great nuklhed. Are you going to ride it after your all done with shows?


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Frank your road king looks good in the new rev mag great article too.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Road king looks classy QVO not to much and just enough on it. Congratulations


THANKS HOMEBOY:thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

HD-JESSE said:


> Hey Frank your road king looks good in the new rev mag great article too.


THANKS JESSE...YOU REGISTERED FOR TORRES EMPIRE?


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> THANKS JESSE...YOU REGISTERED FOR TORRES EMPIRE?


Yes I'm already registered I'm hoping to make it somehow. Three days after the sic psycles event some mofo cut me off spliting lanes on my way to work I ended up with a broken foot and a fractured ankle. I already talked to my bro he will probably take it for me if I can't do it.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

HD-JESSE said:


> Yes I'm already registered I'm hoping to make it somehow. Three days after the sic psycles event some mofo cut me off on my way to work I ended up with a broken foot and a fractured ankle. I already talked to my bro he will probably take it for me if I can't do it.


Damn! Hope you get better quick! I assume you were driving and not riding?


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

dyebartdie said:


> Damn! Hope you get better quick! I assume you were driving and not riding?


Thanks Joe but I was riding. I had been riding everyday to work everywhere for the most part for almost two months up to that day. It was not on my green softail. But I'm good hanging in there it's tuff though my daughter was born on that day too.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm glad it wasn't any worse. 


Congrats on the birth of your daughter.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

HD-JESSE said:


> Yes I'm already registered I'm hoping to make it somehow. Three days after the sic psycles event some mofo cut me off spliting lanes on my way to work I ended up with a broken foot and a fractured ankle. I already talked to my bro he will probably take it for me if I can't do it.


OH SHIT THAT SUCKS DOGG...HOPE YOU GET BETTER SOON. CONGRATS ON YOUR LITTLE GIRL:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

QVO LOCO said:


> OH SHIT THAT SUCKS DOGG...HOPE YOU GET BETTER SOON. CONGRATS ON YOUR LITTLE GIRL:thumbsup:


X2!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

HATE IT OR LOVE IT...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> HATE IT OR LOVE IT...
> 
> View attachment 506946


Is that a question Frank? well if it is then I love it!


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

Yank said:


> Is that a question Frank? well if it is then I love it!


X2


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

x3


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> HATE IT OR LOVE IT...
> 
> View attachment 506946


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

any pics from todays vyv?


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

QVO LOCO said:


> HATE IT OR LOVE IT...
> 
> View attachment 506946


DAMN RIGHT! :inout:

.... more to come. :nicoderm:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

homie said:


> any pics from todays vyv?


Here are a few pics I took...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.443558795665915.96354.113681758653622&type=1


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

recently got my 08 rk on the road...bought it a couple of months ago but my homie and I tore it down and put some goodies. Still got a ways to go...


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

dyebartdie said:


> Here are a few pics I took...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.443558795665915.96354.113681758653622&type=1


cool thanx bro:thumbsup:


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

jml said:


> View attachment 508490
> View attachment 508491
> View attachment 508492
> 
> ...


Was up JML looking good bro! Did you finally get that problem fixed with your throttle? Saw your plate where in new mexico do you stay? I'm from las cruces


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

sent you a pm danos...


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

jml said:


> View attachment 508490
> View attachment 508491
> View attachment 508492
> 
> ...


Bike is coming along nice! Any future plans?


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks! Come winter I want to do big bags and air ride...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

jml said:


> View attachment 508490
> View attachment 508491
> View attachment 508492
> 
> ...


What sizes bars on this rk...i can't make up my mind on 16 r 18 on my rk but this looks good...


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

bullet one said:


> What sizes bars on this rk...i can't make up my mind on 16 r 18 on my rk but this looks good...


18 are bad ass bro..i.m.o


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

bullet1, they are 18s...I tried 16s first and they didn't look right on the bike, too small. I would go with 18s or even 20s depending on your size or what look your goin for...18s werk good for me, comfortable on the highway and look good on the bike.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

bullet1, what year is your roadking? Remember if you have the TBW, you need to get your bars to except that.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

jml said:


> bullet1, they are 18s...I tried 16s first and they didn't look right on the bike, too small. I would go with 18s or even 20s depending on your size or what look your goin for...18s werk good for me, comfortable on the highway and look good on the bike.


Koo thanks


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

PATROLLING THE HIGHWAYS OF CALI....:guns:
~TRUCHA HD~


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

RIDING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF....uffin:
Q-VO TO MY BROTHER ~STR8 LOCO~


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 509942
> 
> PATROLLING THE HIGHWAYS OF CALI....:guns:
> ~TRUCHA HD~


Trucha looking good as always ....... Much respect big Clowny !


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

HD-JESSE said:


> Trucha looking good as always ....... Much respect big Clowny !


GRACIAS JESSE, HEARD ABOUT YOUR ACCIDENT HOPE ALL IS WELL FOR YOU HOMIE... L&R


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 509959


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 509963
> View attachment 509949
> View attachment 509942
> 
> ...


Nice pics homie


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Floorboards almost done for Vaya Con Dios


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 509963
> View attachment 509949
> View attachment 509942
> 
> ...


looking good foo'...wussup you gonna hit San Fernando High for the Oldies show on 7-22-12? let me know.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

That is cool, how do you attach it to the floor boards?


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Remove the black rubber top then 3m spray glue these directly to metal then put some riviets at the corners so they don't get ripped off.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4268 by familiagrafix, on Flickr




IMG_4273 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

QVO LOCO said:


> looking good foo'...wussup you gonna hit San Fernando High for the Oldies show on 7-22-12? let me know.


HAHAAA GRACIAS. NOT SURE YET, ARE YOU GUYS ROLLIN? IF YOU AND STEVE GO ILL GO SUPPORT YOU BRO'S. :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 509963
> View attachment 509949
> View attachment 509942
> 
> ...


Trucha looking good homie...


----------



## NEVER SLIPPIN (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

RagtopPete said:


> Trucha looking good homie...


GRACIAS BRO.. SEE U SOON... L&R ALWAYS ~CLOWNY~


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> HAHAAA GRACIAS. NOT SURE YET, ARE YOU GUYS ROLLIN? IF YOU AND STEVE GO ILL GO SUPPORT YOU BRO'S. :thumbsup:


YEAH WERE GONNA ROLL FOR SURE...ILL HIT UP UP TO SEE IF YOU WANNA RIDE DOWN THERE.


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

The orange Cross Bones is my buddy's that's in Afghanistan. That's the guy in the picture. The 07 DYNA Street Bob is what I am riding for the summer.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 509948
> View attachment 509946
> 
> RIDING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF....uffin:
> Q-VO TO MY BROTHER ~STR8 LOCO~


firme vicla!......


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 509961
> View attachment 509959


Bike looking good


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Bike looking good


THANKS BRO.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

One of the best viclas I've seen trucha!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

homie said:


> firme vicla!......


GRACIAS BRO, IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU AT ESPINOZA'S LEATHER. CATCH YOU ON THE NEXT ONE BRO.. L&R


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

baldylatino said:


> One of the best viclas I've seen trucha!


GRACIAS BRO... :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

This Saturday


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

SUP CARNAL.... "STR8 LOCO" WHAT U DOING ON LIL SO EARLY IN THE MORNING? SHOULDN U BE WORKING RIGHT NOW?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> GRACIAS BRO, IT WAS A PLEASURE MEETING YOU AT ESPINOZA'S LEATHER. CATCH YOU ON THE NEXT ONE BRO.. L&R


orale clowny..same here bro mucho gusto..be safe karnal


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Floorboards done just waiting on seat leather work done by Albert from Supreme Seventies


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Whats good uso?! Saw your bike on the big fish video last night!! looking good!!


BIG MARC said:


> X2!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

JUST A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY BOYS SLEDS THAT I RIDE WITH...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BY THE WAY THIS MOTHER FUCKER IS FOR SALE.. ONLY PM ME IF SERIOUS......uffin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 512843
> View attachment 512845
> View attachment 512848
> View attachment 512851
> ...


Sick ride homie!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

chrisdizzle said:


> Sick ride homie!


THANKS ALOT BRO......


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 512843
> View attachment 512845
> View attachment 512848
> View attachment 512851
> ...


bad ass bike bro!


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Bettter pic ready for install


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dis mofo is looking all swoll and has that beautiful bike in the background, my question is how do I roll like that :dunno: On a serious note though, Trucha is looking sick as hell homie, much props on bringing her back even better than before!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Get a harley homie!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

baldylatino said:


> Get a harley homie!


Was that to me? If so I have had "at least" 8 HD's bro... I have a WCC now that I built from the ground-up, it rides like shit because it is a rigid but she is a FUCKING beast :yes: 127" TP motor (dyno'd at 155 HP to the rear) that spits out flames and raises the front wheel on every crack of the throttle :thumbsup:


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> Was that to me? If so I have had "at least" 8 HD's bro... I have a WCC now that I built from the ground-up, it rides like shit because it is a rigid but she is a FUCKING beast :yes: 127" TP motor (dyno'd at 155 HP to the rear) that spits out flames and raises the front wheel on every crack of the throttle :thumbsup:


Now that's a bike!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

MAG8888 said:


> Dis mofo is looking all swoll and has that beautiful bike in the background, my question is how do I roll like that :dunno: On a serious note though, Trucha is looking sick as hell homie, much props on bringing her back even better than before!


HAAA, USE TO BE ON SWOLL... THANKS FOR LOVE BRO... ALOT OF HARD WORK & MONEY..... 







HERE IS A PIC WHEN I WAS ON SWOLL BRO.. 
ME & MY LITTLE PRINCESS....


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

My shovel Made the cover


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

shovelking, one of the sickest roadkings/bagger/shovelhead/ old school harleys. TTT respect!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 514325
> 
> 
> My shovel Made the cover


Nice job bro


----------



## Bad_Bad_LeroyBrown (Jul 21, 2012)

great topic


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Nice job bro


right on, thank you TTT


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 514325
> 
> 
> My shovel Made the cover


Where can you get the magazine at? Congratulations


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

JUST GOT MY R/K PAINTED GETTING READY FOR ASSEMBLY


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> View attachment 514994
> View attachment 514995
> View attachment 514996
> JUST GOT MY R/K PAINTED GETTING READY FOR ASSEMBLY


Looks bad ass what color is that?


----------



## Reasunz (Apr 1, 2006)

Here's some murals I did on a customers Harley


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Looks bad ass what color is that?


IT'S CALLED BURNT ORANGE BRO. THANK YOU BUT NOT QUITE DONE YET PINSTRIPE NEXT AND MURALS MAYBE.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Great work dogg!


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

_*FROM BEGINING TOWARDS THE NEVER ENDING OF "ME VALE" DOING IT CALIFAS STYLE IN H-TOWN.*_


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> View attachment 473273


nice bike Hommie Lol!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

anthonysj1 said:


> nice bike Hommie Lol!


What Bike Anthony! how was the carnita fest? got pics?


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

For sale,, fatboy,,, make an offer, 
Just the tank and fenders,,


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

_*"ME VALE" COMMING TOGETHER*_


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> View attachment 517662
> View attachment 517663
> 
> _*"ME VALE" COMMING TOGETHER*_


Coming along well!


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

nobueno said:


>



T T T !


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_5513 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

:thumbsup::werd::loco:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 514325
> 
> 
> My shovel Made the cover


badass!!!


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Our rides in old town lv this past weekend...


----------



## zodiac 66 (Jan 13, 2011)

Whats up homies, i have a question! Maybe someone could help. I just bought a set of Metzeler tires for my softail today, I just realized that the back tire is pretty round to be a back tire. I'm used to the HD 402 rear and wanted to know if anybody knows if thats just how metzeler's make their rear tire??? Thanks ANTHONY !!!


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I think my biggest question is,,, Apes or Beach Cruisers???


----------



## ol urk (Jun 23, 2008)

Any body out there got any pics of a yamaha V-star. Thinking bout buying my brother-in-laws one. What to see what it could look like


----------



## zodiac 66 (Jan 13, 2011)

Apes all day !!!!


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> I think my biggest question is,,, Apes or Beach Cruisers???


Apes!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> I think my biggest question is,,, Apes or Beach Cruisers???


Apes look better beach bars are comfortable. Looks over comfort any day!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

jml said:


> View attachment 520259
> 
> 
> Our rides in old town lv this past weekend...


sweet looking bikes!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Lac-of-Respect said:


> I think my biggest question is,,, Apes or Beach Cruisers???


ALL PERSONAL PREFRENCE...THEY BOTH LOOK GANGSTER AS FUCK WHEN YOU SET EM' UP RIGHT...I PERSONALLY LIKE BEACH BARS ON SOFTAILS AND APES ON BAGGERS...

I HAVE ALWAYS SACRIFICED LOOKS FOR COMFORT ...I RODE MY HOMIES SOFTAIL A FEW TIMES THAT HAD BEACH BARS AND THEY WERE SUPER COMFORTABLE...SO I WENT AHEAD AND THREW *20 INCH APE'S *ON MY ROAD KING HAHAHA.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Yank said:


> sweet looking bikes!


gracias yank!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## zodiac 66 (Jan 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## ~NYK~ (Oct 10, 2010)

DARLING DANIKA


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 514330
> 
> 
> shovelking, one of the sickest roadkings/bagger/shovelhead/ old school harleys. TTT respect!


X2


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## zodiac 66 (Jan 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Psta said:


> Whats good uso?! Saw your bike on the big fish video last night!! looking good!!


Thx USO but that was a year ago...rolling a 26 now new paint scheme,etc.


----------



## lefty831 (Jan 12, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_5513 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


nice bike


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY SOFTAIL DELUXE


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

HD-JESSE said:


> A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY SOFTAIL DELUXE
> View attachment 524354
> View attachment 524355


Very nice bro


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

What up Rudy seen you the others day going Down 80hwy headed Sturgis.. We were headed down hwy 49 on a little run hitting some Bars. Hadba good Time should of gone with us next Time Hommie..


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a few pics from Sturgis Anthony! next time you should go with me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## STILL BALLIN (Aug 25, 2009)

We just got back from Sturgis too, long ride from San Bernadino to South Dakota,the homie rode with a 30" all the way and back


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

HD-JESSE said:


> A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY SOFTAIL DELUXE
> View attachment 524354
> View attachment 524355


Very clean bro!


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Very nice bro


Thanks 509rider


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

papa paul said:


> Very clean bro!


Thanks papa Paul


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

This mofo looks bad ass. I like what you did with the wheels.


HD-JESSE said:


> A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY SOFTAIL DELUXE
> View attachment 524354
> View attachment 524355


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

HD-JESSE said:


> A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY SOFTAIL DELUXE
> View attachment 524354
> View attachment 524355


bad ass!


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Whats up to all the riders:wave:uffin: I havent checked in on this topic in a while. Keep doing up those bikes

*_HUSTLERS_ 







*


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

Yank said:


> View attachment 525065
> View attachment 525066
> View attachment 525067
> View attachment 525068
> ...



There is always a good time to be had in that place uffin::yes:


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

New bars in progress. TORCH IND. TTT!!!


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 525864
> 
> 
> New bars in progress. TORCH IND. TTT!!!


 Hey Sosa. Bars look great! I just sent you a PM. Sorry I'm just getting back to you. I broke my ankle pretty bad and haven't been able to ride for a bit.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*​


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

HD-JESSE said:


> A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY SOFTAIL DELUXE
> View attachment 524354
> View attachment 524355


RIGHT ON JESSE... LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> RIGHT ON JESSE... LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


Thanks Clowny means a lot coming from someone that has one of the cleanest bikes around.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 525864
> 
> 
> New bars in progress. TORCH IND. TTT!!!


Pipes look COO you guys come up with a name for those?


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 525864
> 
> 
> New bars in progress. TORCH IND. TTT!!!


They look like shark fins in the picture.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

ready to roll!!


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

BEFORE AND...................... AFTER NOT DONE YET


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TAKING A LATE NITE PUTT AROUND TOWN...:guns:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 529383
> 
> TAKING A LATE NITE PUTT AROUND TOWN...:guns:


looking good dawgy


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Need some opinions painting next week should I go dark with light patterns or light with dark patterns?


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

BEFORE .................... AFTER


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

homie said:


> looking good dawgy


GRACIAS BRO.... UR SLED IS LOOKING GOOD TOO.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> View attachment 529653
> View attachment 529654
> 
> BEFORE .................... AFTER


GOOD JOB HECTOR, BIKE IS LOOKING NICE... LAST SAW U AT ART BURGERS RIGHT BEFORE U LEFT FOR HOUSTON...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


homie said:


> View attachment 528074
> ready to roll!!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TATTOO-76 said:


> :thumbsup:


SUP BRO, HOPE ALL IS WELL... L&R....:thumbsup:


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

New exhaust slip ons.


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

new Bars


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

TORCH IND. T T T


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Serious sound for my road king


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 530048
> new Bars


Nice bars look easy to wire too. Is that why you made it a little wider where the weld is? I went thru Hell wiring mine up cuz they taper down a lil like these.


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> GOOD JOB HECTOR, BIKE IS LOOKING NICE... LAST SAW U AT ART BURGERS RIGHT BEFORE U LEFT FOR HOUSTON...


THANKS BRO STILL WORKING ON IT. TRYING TO BRING THAT SUR CALI STYLE OUT HERE TO H-TOWN. LOVING YOUR VICLA THO HOMIE GETTING MOTIVATED BY YOUR TRUCHA. HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU HOMIE CIUDATE.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 530047
> 
> 
> New exhaust slip ons.


Beautiful! the bars as well! you guys (I am assuming your a shop) are extremely talented!


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yank said:


> Beautiful! the bars as well! you guys (I am assuming your a shop) are extremely talented!


right on Yank, thanks. Yeah we're a three man shop right now. Custom every and anything, TORCH IND.


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Nice bars look easy to wire too. Is that why you made it a little wider where the weld is? I went thru Hell wiring mine up cuz they taper down a lil like these.


We built those for a different looking bar. Instead the standard round. The easy wiring is a bonus.


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

A few small tweeks before the Torres show


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 531147
> 
> 
> 
> A few small tweeks before the Torres show


When they judge you at shows do they take into account all the fab work that goes into the bike. It's all one off stuff you guys do!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

thinking about getting a new delux..from harley...hard candy..they call them.












....comes with a 103"...


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Haven't been here in a minute, but I got another scoot.












I miss this one though..


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

#torchind#supremeseventies#


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 530048
> new Bars





nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 530049
> 
> 
> TORCH IND. T T T


Nice bars!!!I like those better than mine.Can u make those in 24" and how much?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

WHO'S ALL ROLLING TO THE TORRES EMPIRE SHOW HERE IN L.A. THIS WEEKEND? WHEN ARE YOU GUYS MOVING IN?


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> [/QUO
> This is a clean bike


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


>


Does anyone know what brand of beach bars these are?


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

#TORRES EMPIRE #TORCHIND #SUPREME SEVENTIES


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a set of hard bags for sale. No hardware included. Make offer if interested. Can post pics this weekend.


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

Need Help. I got a 04 road king and i just changed my switch housings to chrome. After I put everything together I noticed my blinkers, horn and speedometer are not working. There is a red light in the shape of a key that comes on on the speedometer. Everything else works. I didnt do any mods to wireing or switches. Any idea what the problem might be?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

el cuate-g said:


> Need Help. I got a 04 road king and i just changed my switch housings to chrome. After I put everything together I noticed my blinkers, horn and speedometer are not working. There is a red light in the shape of a key that comes on on the speedometer. Everything else works. I didnt do any mods to wireing or switches. Any idea what the problem might be?



Just went thru the same thing,broke my switches/hand controls changing them out to chrome.$300 later,put everything bacc together one of the wires got a tiny barely noticeable slash that was grounding out.Make sure you look good wrap it with electrical and change out fuse.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIG MARC said:


> Just went thru the same thing,broke my switches/hand controls changing them out to chrome.$300 later,put everything bacc together one of the wires got a tiny barely noticeable slash that was grounding out.Make sure you look good wrap it with electrical and change out fuse.


true:yes:


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

I guess i will take everything apart and check wiring then. Thanks.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> View attachment 534123
> 
> 
> 
> #TORRES EMPIRE #TORCHIND #SUPREME SEVENTIES


So clean! Let me know if you bring it out to Cali for any shows. I would love to see it in person.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

CONGRATS' TO "STR8-LOCO" WHO TOOK FIRST PLACE , BEST OF SHOW AND OUTSTANDING PLATING. I ALSO WANNA' CONGRATULATE EVERYONE THAT TOOK TROPHIES HOME AND PROPS' TO EVERYONE THAT BROUGHT OUT THEIR BIKES.


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> CONGRATS' TO "STR8-LOCO" WHO TOOK FIRST PLACE , BEST OF SHOW AND OUTSTANDING PLATING. I ALSO WANNA' CONGRATULATE EVERYONE THAT TOOK TROPHIES HOME AND PROPS' TO EVERYONE THAT BROUGHT OUT THEIR BIKES.
> 
> 
> View attachment 535600
> ...


Congrats to you Frank bike looked clean as always. Yes indeed congrats once again to Str8loco the undisputed champ!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

HD-JESSE said:


> Congrats to you Frank bike looked clean as always. Yes indeed congrats once again to Str8loco the undisputed champ!


THANKS JESSE...DO YOU KNOW WHO ENDED UP TAKING WHAT AND IN WHAT CLASS? I DONT EVEN REMEMBER WHAT CLASS I WAS IN I JUST KNOW I TOOK THIRD. DO YOU KNOW WHAT CLASS THE ORANGE SPITFIRE BIKE WAS IN AND WHAT PLACE HE TOOK?


----------



## MANNY5136 (Sep 4, 2012)

STR8LOCO HAD A WELL DESERVED WIN THE AMOUNT OF DETAIL QUALITY AND ONE OFF STUFF ON THAT BIKE ALL WHILE KEEPING A CONSISTANT LOOK. ALOT OF PEOPLE CAN PUT MONEY OR HARD WORK INTO A BIKE AND STILL NOT PULL IT OFF LIKE THIS.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

MANNY5136 said:


> STR8LOCO HAD A WELL DESERVED WIN THE AMOUNT OF DETAIL QUALITY AND ONE OFF STUFF ON THAT BIKE ALL WHILE KEEPING A CONSISTANT LOOK. ALOT OF PEOPLE CAN PUT MONEY OR HARD WORK INTO A BIKE AND STILL NOT PULL OF WHAT THIS GUY HAS. THOSE NEW RIMS ARE BAD ASS CUSTOM MADE FROM SOLID ALUMINUM. HATS OFF TO HIM.


THOSE WHEELS PROBABLY COST MORE THAN MY WHOLE BIKE! THIS WHEEL SPENT THE NIGHT AT MY HOUSE A FEW WEEKS AGO...I SLEPT WITH ONE EYE OPEN AND MY BENELLI LOADED.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Some pics i took at Torres Empire show


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> THANKS JESSE...DO YOU KNOW WHO ENDED UP TAKING WHAT AND IN WHAT CLASS? I DONT EVEN REMEMBER WHAT CLASS I WAS IN I JUST KNOW I TOOK THIRD. DO YOU KNOW WHAT CLASS THE ORANGE SPITFIRE BIKE WAS IN AND WHAT PLACE HE TOOK?


Spitfire took 2nd and 3rd and the hayabusa took 1st, all in the Shovelhead class haha


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> CONGRATS' TO "STR8-LOCO" WHO TOOK FIRST PLACE , BEST OF SHOW AND OUTSTANDING PLATING. I ALSO WANNA' CONGRATULATE EVERYONE THAT TOOK TROPHIES HOME AND PROPS' TO EVERYONE THAT BROUGHT OUT THEIR BIKES.
> 
> 
> View attachment 535600
> ...


bad ass bike...extreme detail...congrats


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> Spitfire took 2nd and 3rd and the hayabusa took 1st, all in the Shovelhead class haha


Are there pics of the spitfire bike?


----------



## mac77571 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sick bikes !!!!! Qvo loco ur bike has a perfect color combo .


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Are there pics of the spitfire bike?


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

mac77571 said:


> Sick bikes !!!!! Qvo loco ur bike has a perfect color combo .


Thank you Mac!:thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> View attachment 536775
> View attachment 536776
> View attachment 536777


If I am not mistaken the orange bike was the one that placed...Spitfire builds some nice bikes.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

QVO LOCO said:


> If I am not mistaken the orange bike was the one that placed...Spitfire builds some nice bikes.


Thanks for the pics QVO!


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

mac77571 said:


> Sick bikes !!!!! Qvo loco ur bike has a perfect color combo .


 X 2


----------



## 305JaY (Sep 5, 2012)

you guys rock the bikes hard on the west coast! love the look....this is a bit of the west coast look down in the dirty bottom! that 305.....


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

305JaY said:


> View attachment 536856
> you guys rock the bikes hard on the west coast! love the look....this is a bit of the west coast look down in the dirty bottom! that 305.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## True Viclero (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats to STR8 Loco I'm sure alot of time and effort went in to bolting that well accessorized bike together.


----------



## nuklhed82 (Dec 20, 2010)

True Viclero said:


> Congrats to STR8 Loco I'm sure alot of time and effort went in to bolting that well accessorized bike together.


Haha, I didn't wanna say it.


----------



## MANNY5136 (Sep 4, 2012)

nuklhed82 said:


> Haha, I didn't wanna say it.


Haha shut the fuck up you had chances to say what ever you want to say I seen both these bikes at Torres show! You talk like your some FUCKEN fabricator, do you work for Harley Davidson? Your paint job looks like its of a mini truck. Your bikes all over the place nothing flows together. You think your old school blah blah fool your a clown.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

MANNY5136 said:


> Haha shut the fuck up you had chances to say what ever you want to say I seen both these bikes at Torres show! You talk like your some FUCKEN fabricator, do you work for Harley Davidson? Your paint job looks like its of a mini truck. Your bikes all over the place nothing flows together. You think your old school blah blah fool your a clown.


:roflmao::bowrofl:...mini truck paint job:run:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

MANNY5136 said:


> Haha shut the fuck up you had chances to say what ever you want to say I seen both these bikes at Torres show! You talk like your some FUCKEN fabricator, do you work for Harley Davidson? Your paint job looks like its of a mini truck. Your bikes all over the place nothing flows together. You think your old school blah blah fool your a clown.


 Your bikes all over the place nothing flows together:cheesy::rofl:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think some people are starting to get this thread going in the wrong direction. This is a thread about posting pics of "Hogs, Harleys, Baggers and Choppers" and not about disrespecting anyone's style or bike (bought or built). Motorcycles are about freedom of expression, just like lowriders and hot-rods. We are all in it for the same reason (well at least I would hope so), which is our passion to ride, be free and express ourselves through creativity. 

Not everyone has the skill or finances to take things to the next level, some do not even want to and are content with a semi-stock ride. The best part of any show or bike gathering is spending time looking at everyones bike and the different styles and unique little touches they make. The truth of the matter is that not everyone will like a bike even if there was $75k spent on it, 1000 hours of fabrication and so on. You cannot please everyone and if pleasing others is your objective than you are doing it for the wrong reasons.

Much respect to everyone and their bikes. They may not all be my style but I appreciate the fact that you ride and share the same passion that we all do! Stay safe out there fellas, them cage drivers are getting more and more ignorant each day!

Sold my HD Deluxe and sold my WCC CFL with the 2-up frame and 250 rear wheel. Here is my newest toy...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Agreed homie! As long as your happy with your ride that what matters.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

MAG8888 said:


> I think some people are starting to get this thread going in the wrong direction. This is a thread about posting pics of "Hogs, Harleys, Baggers and Choppers" and not about disrespecting anyone's style or bike (bought or built). Motorcycles are about freedom of expression, just like lowriders and hot-rods. We are all in it for the same reason (well at least I would hope so), which is our passion to ride, be free and express ourselves through creativity.
> 
> Not everyone has the skill or finances to take things to the next level, some do not even want to and are content with a semi-stock ride. The best part of any show or bike gathering is spending time looking at everyones bike and the different styles and unique little touches they make. The truth of the matter is that not everyone will like a bike even if there was $75k spent on it, 1000 hours of fabrication and so on. You cannot please everyone and if pleasing others is your objective than you are doing it for the wrong reasons.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


chrisdizzle said:


> Agreed homie! As long as your happy with your ride that what matters.


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

oneofakind said:


>


clean ass Fuck


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

MAG8888 said:


> I think some people are starting to get this thread going in the wrong direction. This is a thread about posting pics of "Hogs, Harleys, Baggers and Choppers" and not about disrespecting anyone's style or bike (bought or built). Motorcycles are about freedom of expression, just like lowriders and hot-rods. We are all in it for the same reason (well at least I would hope so), which is our passion to ride, be free and express ourselves through creativity.
> 
> Not everyone has the skill or finances to take things to the next level, some do not even want to and are content with a semi-stock ride. The best part of any show or bike gathering is spending time looking at everyones bike and the different styles and unique little touches they make. The truth of the matter is that not everyone will like a bike even if there was $75k spent on it, 1000 hours of fabrication and so on. You cannot please everyone and if pleasing others is your objective than you are doing it for the wrong reasons.
> 
> ...


very well said homie


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

True Viclero said:


> Congrats to STR8 Loco I'm sure alot of time and effort went in to bolting that well accessorized bike together.


I would imagine that with a name like true viclero you would have a better eye for bikes and what's been done to them. Congrats on your new lay it low account... What a way to earn a from row seat in the haters category. Post up you shit let's se what your riding. Funny how you went outta your way to post up dumb fucken shit about the homies bike not having a clue what kinda backup str8 loco has on Lay iit low and on the show scene. Come by our setup next time u see us at a show. We can freeze the turntable so u can get a rel fucken look at what you obviously havent seen.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

MAG8888 said:


> I think some people are starting to get this thread going in the wrong direction. This is a thread about posting pics of "Hogs, Harleys, Baggers and Choppers" and not about disrespecting anyone's style or bike (bought or built). Motorcycles are about freedom of expression, just like lowriders and hot-rods. We are all in it for the same reason (well at least I would hope so), which is our passion to ride, be free and express ourselves through creativity.
> 
> Not everyone has the skill or finances to take things to the next level, some do not even want to and are content with a semi-stock ride. The best part of any show or bike gathering is spending time looking at everyones bike and the different styles and unique little touches they make. The truth of the matter is that not everyone will like a bike even if there was $75k spent on it, 1000 hours of fabrication and so on. You cannot please everyone and if pleasing others is your objective than you are doing it for the wrong reasons.
> 
> ...


Damn!Love it!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

nuklhed82 said:


> Haha, I didn't wanna say it.


You had 3 days at torres empire to come by and give us your opinion about str8 loco. Why now? Why online?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

The hate is getting thick up in here


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

509Rider said:


> The hate is getting thick up in here


TRUEDAT.


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

C


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

fresnocustoms559 said:


> C


firme bike bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

fresnocustoms559 said:


> C


I have always loved this shovel from the first time i had seen it. dig the shirt too. do you guys have support wear?


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> You had 3 days at torres empire to come by and give us your opinion about str8 loco. Why now? Why online?


Cmon Qvo.. u know dam well nuklhed made a fake account for that shit... lol.. pretty pathetic i must say. And I love my bike with ALL MY ACCESSORIES... hahahaha...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

QVO LOCO said:


> CONGRATS' TO "STR8-LOCO" WHO TOOK FIRST PLACE , BEST OF SHOW AND OUTSTANDING PLATING. I ALSO WANNA' CONGRATULATE EVERYONE THAT TOOK TROPHIES HOME AND PROPS' TO EVERYONE THAT BROUGHT OUT THEIR BIKES.
> 
> 
> View attachment 535600
> ...


this fucking bike is amazing beautifull congrats


----------



## screech858 (Jun 14, 2012)

my dyna









By screech858 at 2012-09-10









By screech858 at 2012-09-10


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

screech858 said:


> my dyna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dyna's and FXR's are the shit for doing some real ridin. Probably not a lot of love on this site for them but those who know just know, nice bike man!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Dyna's are cool too!



















Her name is Dyna as well!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> Dyna's are cool too!
> View attachment 539364
> View attachment 539366
> View attachment 539369
> ...


You should have included some pics of bikes too! Oh wait... I see them now  If anyone has ever ridden an FXR or Dyna at some good speeds and thru some good corners and then tried to jump on a softail and do the same thing :nono: I love the look of the softail and always will but them FXR's have to be the best frame that HD ever made (for performance).


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

JJMUGZ said:


> Cmon Qvo.. u know dam well nuklhed made a fake account for that shit... lol.. pretty pathetic i must say. And I love my bike with ALL MY ACCESSORIES... hahahaha...


:h5:


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> I think some people are starting to get this thread going in the wrong direction. This is a thread about posting pics of "Hogs, Harleys, Baggers and Choppers" and not about disrespecting anyone's style or bike (bought or built). Motorcycles are about freedom of expression, just like lowriders and hot-rods. We are all in it for the same reason (well at least I would hope so), which is our passion to ride, be free and express ourselves through creativity.
> 
> Not everyone has the skill or finances to take things to the next level, some do not even want to and are content with a semi-stock ride. The best part of any show or bike gathering is spending time looking at everyones bike and the different styles and unique little touches they make. The truth of the matter is that not everyone will like a bike even if there was $75k spent on it, 1000 hours of fabrication and so on. You cannot please everyone and if pleasing others is your objective than you are doing it for the wrong reasons.
> 
> ...


Well said MAG..... My good homie got killed last night making a left turn onto his street 100 yards from his front door. He didn't have the badest bike in the world but loved to ride and respected everyone else who does. Don't get caught up in the BS and remeber why all of us are on here, for the love of riding. I say respect our differences and appreciate that we don't all build the same thing, it would be boring if we did. Love and respect to my homie Alan, he will be missed.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

El ****** said:


> Well said MAG..... My good homie got killed last night making a left turn onto his street 100 yards from his front door. He didn't have the badest bike in the world but loved to ride and respected everyone else who does. Don't get caught up in the BS and remeber why all of us are on here, for the love of riding. I say respect our differences and appreciate that we don't all build the same thing, it would be boring if we did. Love and respect to my homie Alan, he will be missed.


My condolences on the loss of your homie Alan, thoughts and prayers go out to his family :angel: 

Left turns are on the very top of the list for motorcycle fatalities. I ain't trying to be anyone's riding instructor but we all need to remember to ride defensively and never take anything for granted and always assume someone will do some stupid shit right in front of you.

Take care bro and be safe out in beautiful **** :thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

El ****** said:


> Well said MAG..... My good homie got killed last night making a left turn onto his street 100 yards from his front door. He didn't have the badest bike in the world but loved to ride and respected everyone else who does. Don't get caught up in the BS and remeber why all of us are on here, for the love of riding. I say respect our differences and appreciate that we don't all build the same thing, it would be boring if we did. Love and respect to my homie Alan, he will be missed.



Condolences to you your friend Alan's family and to those who knew him.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

condolences to your boy Alan and his family.. who did he ride with and what street did this happen on?


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yank said:


> Dyna's are cool too!
> View attachment 539364
> View attachment 539366
> View attachment 539369
> ...


what event were these pics takin @ ?


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> condolences to your boy Alan and his family.. who did he ride with and what street did this happen on?


Thank you for everyone's condolences. It means a lot to me, his friends, and his family. This happenend in Carlsbad last night on Tamarak St. There is an article about in the Union Tribune today. We appreciate the support.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

El ****** said:


> Thank you for everyone's condolences. It means a lot to me, his friends, and his family. This happenend in Carlsbad last night on Tamarak St. There is an article about in the Union Tribune today. We appreciate the support.


MY CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND YOURS ******. VERY SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THIS MAN.


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

Rip Alan my condolences to you ******, his family and friends.


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anybody have some fishtail exhaust for a 05 deluxe my buddy is lookin for some


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

fresnocustoms559 said:


> what event were these pics takin @ ?


They were taken at Dixon renegade rendezvous I will have more pics soon


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

What happened to Trevelen? Love every single bike hes built.

Heres a super nice totally hand crafted chopper that if i remember right is from the late 60s, built from an English bike.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

dogbonekustoms said:


> What happened to Trevelen? Love every single bike hes built.
> 
> Heres a super nice totally hand crafted chopper that if i remember right is from the late 60s, built from an English bike.
> View attachment 540030


he is still building badass bikes, moved his shop to his house


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

i googled him a few months back but search turned only old as fuck stuff from biker bildoff...any way of seeing them?


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

damm i wntd to take a ride up there 2. but i jst had to much stuff going on @ the shop.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> he is still building badass bikes, moved his shop to his house


I hate to make corrections but... he is not just building badass bikes, he is building some of the BEST bikes out there! There have and will continue to be quality builders but Trev is a fucking legend in my book! That dude is the real deal, his stuff is not only quality, style and talent but it comes from his heart :thumbsup: I would be honored to wash the fucking bikes he builds, let alone work on them. 

By the way, were you been tattoo... :dunno:


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

HD-JESSE said:


> A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY SOFTAIL DELUXE
> View attachment 524354
> View attachment 524355
> 
> ...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

fresnocustoms559 said:


> HD-JESSE said:
> 
> 
> > A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY SOFTAIL DELUXE
> ...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yank said:


> What Bike Anthony! how was the carnita fest? got pics?


 Nope sorry Hommie Didn't take any how have u been Rudy??


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

fresnocustoms559 said:


> HD-JESSE said:
> 
> 
> > A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY SOFTAIL DELUXE
> ...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> I hate to make corrections but... he is not just building badass bikes, he is building some of the BEST bikes out there! There have and will continue to be quality builders but Trev is a fucking legend in my book! That dude is the real deal, his stuff is not only quality, style and talent but it comes from his heart :thumbsup: I would be honored to wash the fucking bikes he builds, let alone work on them.
> 
> By the way, were you been tattoo... :dunno:


I fully agree. So where i can see his more recent work?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a few pics from the dixon show. a bit heavy on the baggers this year but it is what's popular.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

A few more from Dixon. Renegades puts this on and Troy always has a good show. not as many lowrider style bikes as i would like to see but there were a few.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

El ****** said:


> Well said MAG..... My good homie got killed last night making a left turn onto his street 100 yards from his front door. He didn't have the badest bike in the world but loved to ride and respected everyone else who does. Don't get caught up in the BS and remeber why all of us are on here, for the love of riding. I say respect our differences and appreciate that we don't all build the same thing, it would be boring if we did. Love and respect to my homie Alan, he will be missed.


sorry to hear about your loss bro...my condolense to alans family and all that knew him...may he ride in peace..:angel:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

i really like the forks with the quarter elliptical leaf. Neat idea. It would work great on a more traditional chopper.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Dyna's and FXR's are the shit for doing some real ridin. Probably not a lot of love on this site for them but those who know just know, nice bike man! 



I had an 84 FXR My first born, that was awesome to ride. I Loved the EVOs. If I had back all the $ I spent on cars and Bikes. I'd probably buy cars and Bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Anyone Running the Rockford Fosgate PBR300x2 amp? I heard they get pretty hot by design. just seeing if anyone has had any issues from the heat??


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> I fully agree. So where i can see his more recent work?


I cannot obviously speak for Trev however, I do read a lot of shit and I always pay attention to anything that his name is attached to it. He has always been in to boxing and martial arts and other shit that has to do with taking himself outside of the crazy day-to-day bullshit that goes with the game. He has done a lot of work with the youth in the So Cal area as well.

You can see some of his stuff at the link below or just Google his name to find more if you can. I for one miss this dude, it is people like him that make this shit what it is, much respect to the man Trev! I would love to be able to talk him into colaberating on a full build with me but I do not see that ever happening... 

http://www.sccla.com/flicks-2/


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> fresnocustoms559 said:
> 
> 
> > HD-JESSE said:
> ...


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

1964rag said:


> www.superiorscarclub.com


cool looking bike and love the seat. do you ever get pulled over for the black plates? i was wanting to paint mine too but didn't want to get hasseled. my green bike already has the plate sideways and i know that is illegal now but i was wanting to paint the plate on both my bikes. just wondering....


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

1964rag said:


> www.superiorscarclub.com


X2 love the seat! Leather tooling is truly an art form..


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> I cannot obviously speak for Trev however, I do read a lot of shit and I always pay attention to anything that his name is attached to it. He has always been in to boxing and martial arts and other shit that has to do with taking himself outside of the crazy day-to-day bullshit that goes with the game. He has done a lot of work with the youth in the So Cal area as well.
> 
> You can see some of his stuff at the link below or just Google his name to find more if you can. I for one miss this dude, it is people like him that make this shit what it is, much respect to the man Trev! I would love to be able to talk him into colaberating on a full build with me but I do not see that ever happening...
> 
> http://www.sccla.com/flicks-2/


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> I hate to make corrections but... he is not just building badass bikes, he is building some of the BEST bikes out there! There have and will continue to be quality builders but Trev is a fucking legend in my book! That dude is the real deal, his stuff is not only quality, style and talent but it comes from his heart :thumbsup: I would be honored to wash the fucking bikes he builds, let alone work on them.
> 
> By the way, were you been tattoo... :dunno:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

^^Yeah, agreed on all accounts.
Like many i knew his work from the mags n loved it, then when i seen him on biker build off he instantly became a hero. Such a humble guy, and you can see all he does is for pure passion.
Its been a minute since i bought a bike mag, or a car mag for that matter, im a tad behind.


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

BIG DIRTY said:


> Here is my wife's bike loaded up ready for Miami where she one Best in Harley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PINCHE PENDEJO, THATS SOME POOR QUALITY WORK, AND AINT EVEN A HARLEY. READ TOPIC TITLE BEFORE POSTING, PUTO.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Shit looks tight bro, nice job! I wish you would have a little more of the motor sound in there, that motor is sounding healthy :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Nice scoot. What kind of Duel Pipe is that? Never seen one loop over the trans and then go back through. 

Tip, get some saddle shields and keep your nuts at room temp. .yes they work awesome.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Nice scoot. What kind of Duel Pipe is that? Never seen one loop over the trans and then go back through.
> 
> Tip, get some saddle shields and keep your nuts at room temp. .yes they work awesome.


They look like Bassani True Duals to me but I could be wrong...

http://www.jcmotors.com/p-21020-bas...-pipes-for-harley-davidson-dresser-07-10.aspx


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

MAG8888 said:


> They look like Bassani True Duals to me but I could be wrong...
> 
> http://www.jcmotors.com/p-21020-bas...-pipes-for-harley-davidson-dresser-07-10.aspx


Good lookin out Mags.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Yank said:


> cool looking bike and love the seat. do you ever get pulled over for the black plates? i was wanting to paint mine too but didn't want to get hasseled. my green bike already has the plate sideways and i know that is illegal now but i was wanting to paint the plate on both my bikes. just wondering....


well no one answered my question about the black plates. i know you guys ride those bikes.......does the hura hassle you for the plates?


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

Yank said:


> well no one answered my question about the black plates. i know you guys ride those bikes.......does the hura hassle you for the plates?


Whats up Yank? I don't have black plates but the majority of my friends that I ride with do. They have never gotten hassled for them. Some have gotten tickets for speeding etc the plates have never been an issue. Technically it is illegal to black them out because you are defacing them and painting or powder coating over the reflective part of the plate. One of my friends bought his bike in 2006 has had it black since then with it never being an issue. Hope it helped a bit ride safe Yank.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Yank said:


> well no one answered my question about the black plates. i know you guys ride those bikes.......does the hura hassle you for the plates?


COPS DONT REALLY SEEM TO TRIP ON BLACK PLATES DOWN HERE YANK...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks fellas I guess I can follow so cals lead and paint mine!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone riding up to street vibes this weekend? It's really beautiful riding!


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

nuklhed82 said:


> Haha, I didn't wanna say it.


THIS POST IS TO "NUKLHED82" I DONT THINK U REALIZE WHAT UR GETTING UR SELF INTO... U BEST STOP THROWING SHOTS AT MY BROTHERS VICLA "STR8 LOCO" YOU WONT BE HARD TO FIND, WE'LL SHUT UR ASS DOWN FROM ALL EVENTS IN CALI.... DONT START NO SHIT FROM BEING A FUCKEN HATER CAUSE I PROMISE U THAT YOU'LL LOSE... KEEP STR8 LOCO OUT OF YOUR FUCKEN MOUTH.... KEEP THIS THE ENTIRE VICLERO NATION POSSITIVE, LOVE & RESPECT TO ALL TO ALL MY VICLEROS OUT THERE... :thumbsdown:"NUKLHED82":twak: ~CLOWNY MFFM~


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

La Raza Run October 6th - 7th LA to SD


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :drama:


Stay off this topic focker, you don't even ride


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 543657


:thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> Stay off this topic focker, you don't even ride


thought u got deleted foo?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> thought u got deleted foo?


No he just dont slum it anymore


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LSCustoms (Dec 22, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


what up bro, this bike looks very familiar ... 



MAG8888 said:


> Shit looks tight bro, nice job! I wish you would have a little more of the motor sound in there, that motor is sounding healthy :thumbsup:


thank you! and if you want I can take some video of the pipes and it running... but there are a couple more videos of it on my youtube page



<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Nice scoot. What kind of Duel Pipe is that? Never seen one loop over the trans and then go back through.
> 
> Tip, get some saddle shields and keep your nuts at room temp. .yes they work awesome.


they are bassani and the header pipes are the power curve... the bike has a 103" motor



MAG8888 said:


> They look like Bassani True Duals to me but I could be wrong...
> 
> http://www.jcmotors.com/p-21020-bas...-pipes-for-harley-davidson-dresser-07-10.aspx


yes they are bassani's, but my bike's motor has some work done to it


----------



## LSCustoms (Dec 22, 2011)

Yank said:


> well no one answered my question about the black plates. i know you guys ride those bikes.......does the hura hassle you for the plates?


I ride without the plate on the back cause Im too lazy to put the actuators (hideaway) plate on, but i normally dont get harassed when i ride...


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Sup fellas. Anyone use/Own an Outlaw helmet. I've been trying to buy one for over a year cause they are cracking down on DOT shit in Mass. NH has no laws. If anyone knows a vendor that has em, let me know. I just have to sticker over the "OUTLAW" on the back. Not tolerated in my neck of the woods, But supposed to be a real slim DOT Helmet.

http://www.leatherup.com/p/Outlaw-A...Black-Polo-Motorcycle-Half-Helmet/262818.html


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Yank said:


> well no one answered my question about the black plates. i know you guys ride those bikes.......does the hura hassle you for the plates?


Don't give em anymore reasons than the ones they have. Less I have to talk to them the better, I'm not sending an invitation. I'm in New England though, might be different in Cali..


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Sup fellas. Anyone use/Own an Outlaw helmet. I've been trying to buy one for over a year cause they are cracking down on DOT shit in Mass. NH has no laws. If anyone knows a vendor that has em, let me know. I just have to sticker over the "OUTLAW" on the back. Not tolerated in my neck of the woods, But supposed to be a real slim DOT Helmet.
> 
> http://www.leatherup.com/p/Outlaw-A...Black-Polo-Motorcycle-Half-Helmet/262818.html


Fucking laws, helmets, bar heights, mufflers, indicators, license plates (horizontal vs. vertical) and everything else is SO fucked-up! All this shit is nothing more than state revenue generating bullshit and yet another reason for the man to "try" and find something they really want... Fucking CA requires a helmet but you can legally split lanes WTF??? 

To answer your question, no I have not seen these readilly available in the shops I deal with. Save yourself some time and buy a DOT sticker


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

NH has no helmet laws, but in the spring and fall weather I tend to wear one. Mine current is about as thick as hard bags with a foam ring in inside it. haha, 

NY state abate quote on Apes..
"the 15-inch restriction was put in place in the 1960s to give police a reason to pull over "outlaw bikers" on choppers. "It was just an easy way to stop anybody they wanted, but it has nothing to do with ergonomics or the comfort or safety of motorcycles"

I beg to differ, its very uncomfortable to ride beach bars with 2 1911's in a shoulder holster. haha


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> Fucking laws, helmets, bar heights, mufflers, indicators, license plates (horizontal vs. vertical) and everything else is SO fucked-up! All this shit is nothing more than state revenue generating bullshit and yet another reason for the man to "try" and find something they really want... Fucking CA requires a helmet but you can legally split lanes WTF???
> 
> To answer your question, no I have not seen these readilly available in the shops I deal with. Save yourself some time and buy a DOT sticker


i personally dont see helmets as being SAFE. then again, i saw a guy get decapitated at a drag strip about 15 years ago and it was said that his momentum on impact and the weight of the helmet caused his head to rip off. 


my dad wrecked his Heritage back in 95 and lost his helmet while sliding (wasnt exactly a DOT approved helmet) and even with his head busted open, he was fine.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> NH has no helmet laws, but in the spring and fall weather I tend to wear one. Mine current is about as thick as hard bags with a foam ring in inside it. haha,
> 
> NY state abate quote on Apes..
> "the 15-inch restriction was put in place in the 1960s to give police a reason to pull over "outlaw bikers" on choppers. "It was just an easy way to stop anybody they wanted, but it has nothing to do with ergonomics or the comfort or safety of motorcycles"
> ...


you guys dont have to wear seatbelts in cars either do you?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> NH has no helmet laws, but in the spring and fall weather I tend to wear one. Mine current is about as thick as hard bags with a foam ring in inside it. haha,
> 
> NY state abate quote on Apes..
> "the 15-inch restriction was put in place in the 1960s to give police a reason to pull over "outlaw bikers" on choppers. "It was just an easy way to stop anybody they wanted, but it has nothing to do with ergonomics or the comfort or safety of motorcycles"
> ...


That's what I am talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> Stay off this topic focker, you don't even ride


I ride booshit can I kick it lol


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Almost ready to hit them streets! Forty eight fucking years old and still sportin a rigid, one day I will wake the fuck up and get something comfortable. 124" TP motor (worked w/racing cam), Baker 6-speed and a whole lot of wasted $$ that I will never see again. Oh and that's right, I bolted some of the pre-made LBC parts on all by myself so fuck ya all, I am now an official fabricator... :biggrin:

Firme Joe and ONE8SEVEN this is for you :finger: You know I do not socialize with you OT bitches no more, that place is hno:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> *I ride* booshit can I kick it lol


Yeah but you don't have to lie to kick it homie... :nono: Pics of said bike or I call booshit back.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

TATTOO-76 said:


> you guys dont have to wear seatbelts in cars either do you?


Shit no, up here we still let the kids sleep on the rear window package tray.. haha In NH they can't pull you over or ticket you for not wearing it, but they will break your balls. In the Peoples Republic of Massachusettes it's click it or ticket. They will pull you over and call the K-9 for no seatbelt. I tend to wear one cause I drive like a Masshole, and I got an 8 year old girl that threatens to take hers off if I don't.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

MAG8888 said:


> Almost ready to hit them streets! Forty eight fucking years old and still sportin a rigid, one day I will wake the fuck up and get something comfortable. 124" TP motor (worked w/racing cam), Baker 6-speed and a whole lot of wasted $$ that I will never see again. Oh and that's right, I bolted some of the pre-made LBC parts on all by myself so fuck ya all, I am now an official fabricator... :biggrin:
> 
> I don't know how much you ride, But @ 48, 2 years on that you'll be able to hammer out a sword on your taint! I'm 35 and had to get the rode sofa.. haha To many miles for these achy bones..


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Peoples Republic of Massachusettes



:rofl: my homie grew up in Springfield.........sounds like a shithole.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> Almost ready to hit them streets! Forty eight fucking years old and still sportin a rigid, one day I will wake the fuck up and get something comfortable. 124" TP motor (worked w/racing cam), Baker 6-speed and a whole lot of wasted $$ that I will never see again. Oh and that's right, I bolted some of the pre-made LBC parts on all by myself so fuck ya all, I am now an official fabricator... :biggrin:
> 
> Firme Joe and ONE8SEVEN this is for you :finger: You know I do not socialize with you OT bitches no more, that place is hno:


1: youre old
2: looks good
3: sounds like its gonna be fast


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> 1: youre old
> 2: looks good
> 3: sounds like its gonna be fast


1) No real, real old, like antique
2) Thanks, lots of changes I will post later
3) Damn near too fast (if there is such a thing), its scary for sure


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Installing my new shotgun shock, shits layed out


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> Almost ready to hit them streets! Forty eight fucking years old and still sportin a rigid, one day I will wake the fuck up and get something comfortable. 124" TP motor (worked w/racing cam), Baker 6-speed and a whole lot of wasted $$ that I will never see again. Oh and that's right, I bolted some of the pre-made LBC parts on all by myself so fuck ya all, I am now an official fabricator... :biggrin:
> 
> Firme Joe and ONE8SEVEN this is for you :finger: You know I do not socialize with you OT bitches no more, that place is hno:


looks like a rainbow :burn:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> looks like a rainbow :burn:


Gawddammitt... I ain't **** I just like Skittles fool :nicoderm:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> Yeah but you don't have to lie to kick it homie... :nono: Pics of said bike or I call booshit back.


It's MOSTHATED bro whats up


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

My project


----------



## OCHO PERCENT (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> My project
> 
> View attachment 544140


Oh damn Larry I did not even notice your ride in the avi so I missed the name change, too funny. All is well bro, trying to make ends meet in the fucking Bay Area which is not an easy task. That bobber is looking god man, post some project pics as you move along. Take it easy homie and have fun driving my dream ragtop


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> 1) No real, real old, like antique
> 2) Thanks, lots of changes I will post later
> 3) Damn near too fast (if there is such a thing), its scary for sure


look at the bright side, unless you are insane (like some of Tom Fosters builds) you probably wont look back and say "wish i had more horse power".


----------



## STEELCITY (Sep 19, 2012)

*EL VICLERO*


----------



## STEELCITY (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

STEELCITY said:


> View attachment 544173
> *EL VICLERO*


\

sick :thumbsup:


----------



## STEELCITY (Sep 19, 2012)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 543657


 THATS SICK RIGHT THERE! SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL MONGOLS


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

In 2010 I went with my dad and my brother to Los Angeles....there..on a Sunday Afternoon we went to Lincoln Park.
We knew that there was a car show there...but didn't know anything else.

At that show were many beautiful cars ...but in a moment ....Clowny's Softail drove on the parking lot.

At that moment....I knew....I'm gonna have and build my bike.


Pics from back then.....


























































And I got also inspired by Anthony's bike......that was the second bike I liked.
Never saw it in person....only here on LIL












Back in Amsterdam......I sold my 64SS...and looked out for a good project....











....and I found one...............the blue one! A former Police back out of Texas











I got a license plate on it....drove it for the summer....just to ''feel'' how the bike reacts
on me...and me on the bike.

After the summer of 2011, I started creating my dream bike....what I wanted for it....
and the idea in my head.

Last week...I finished her up....just for driving.....she isn't done complete...but that will
be done in the winter of 2012....but I wanted to ride her, so bad!!!

In the spring of 2013 she will be done....and finished completly


Here are a few pics of today September 21 2012





















She drives GREAT....just like expected.

I'll drive her til mid October....then the weahter will turn bad. Then I will start my build furhter.

For Americans it meaby looks pretty nice....but to me it looks GREAT, allready.

I'm allready the first Harley driver in my county with this style....meaby in whole Europe....so
I'm proud of that. Be the first with something. So the first lowrider Harley in meaby Europe is a fact.

Thanks for reading,
Erik


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Erik64SS, much respect for your passion and desire to build a nice scoot in your Country, it looks GREAT :thumbsup: Clowney's bike is a great inspiration for sure, that is one sick HD...

Looking forward to seeing updated pics after you make some winter progress. Again, very nice bike and thanks for sharing the pics and your story.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

She drives GREAT....just like expected.

I'll drive her til mid October....then the weahter will turn bad. Then I will start my build furhter.

For Americans it meaby looks pretty nice....but to me it looks GREAT, allready.

I'm allready the first Harley driver in my county with this style....meaby in whole Europe....so
I'm proud of that. Be the first with something. So the first lowrider Harley in meaby Europe is a fact.

Thanks for reading


Looks good bro, I especially like the part when you said it will be finished.. haha they are not finished till they're sold.. Be safe and keep you knees in the breeze..


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Gawddammitt... I ain't **** I just like Skittles fool :nicoderm:


So this is where you been hidin? Supp Mag! Miss down in teh basement mufugga :nicoderm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

MIKE HAWK said:


> So this is where you been hidin? Supp Mag! Miss down in teh basement mufugga :nicoderm:


Yea mag ..............fo being bipolar


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> CONGRATS' TO "STR8-LOCO" WHO TOOK FIRST PLACE , BEST OF SHOW AND OUTSTANDING PLATING. I ALSO WANNA' CONGRATULATE EVERYONE THAT TOOK TROPHIES HOME AND PROPS' TO EVERYONE THAT BROUGHT OUT THEIR BIKES.
> 
> 
> View attachment 535600
> ...


Saw this bike at the Torres show all I can say is off the chain congrats on your wins :thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

MIKE HAWK said:


> So this is where you been hidin? Supp Mag! Miss down in teh basement mufugga :nicoderm:





FirmeJoe said:


> Yea mag ..............fo being bipolar


What up peeps? You know I will be back to the basement. Shit I may already be there, how many trolls you got rolling around in there... :dunno: "bipolar" that's good shit, funny but yet sadly true :yessad:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> What up peeps? You know I will be back to the basement. Shit I may already be there, how many trolls you got rolling around in there... :dunno: "bipolar" that's good shit, funny but yet sadly true :yessad:


I had a feeling you were lurking :squint: and I knew you was bipolar :cheesy: :h5:



Ohh yea is yo bike from that one show cuz that bitch look exactly teh same. you might have chopper history you gon be up there wif teh green easy e sixfo


----------



## MIKE HAWK (May 21, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> What up peeps? You know I will be back to the basement. Shit I may already be there, how many trolls you got rolling around in there... :dunno: "bipolar" that's good shit, funny but yet sadly true :yessad:


:h5:

wait.. :scrutinize:


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

My partner just added the legend air ride to his Springer


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

My partners heritage he is working on. New bars coming soon! Torch Industries did a Hell of a job on these pipes can't wait to see it with thoes bars next!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> Oh damn Larry I did not even notice your ride in the avi so I missed the name change, too funny. All is well bro, trying to make ends meet in the fucking Bay Area which is not an easy task. That bobber is looking god man, post some project pics as you move along. Take it easy homie and have fun driving my dream ragtop


Good luck bro it's getting tough out there I'm building a 1000 also that I'm gonna get rid of as soon as it's done. I've been riding that rag alot bro I'm talking with a guy about a new top and probably gonna give it some fresh paint


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Drinking beers at my compas house.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

My nephew changing out his swingarm for a chrome one


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

WorkingClass82 said:


> View attachment 544924
> Drinking beers at my compas house.


uffin:


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Don't. Know the owner but seen this bike in Guadeloupe AZ on the side of a liquor store pics don't give it justice.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 543657


L&R :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

113 s&s polished motor chrome frame pattened cobalt blue cand 23in front wheel suicide shift stretch tank stretched fenders internal throttle schwin grips






hand tooled and hand stitched leather seat


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 543657


Clowney, who the fuck was riding Trucha, that does not look like you??? I am going to have to head South one of these days and show you why those extra long fishtails don't do you any favors. Stay up homie and be keep representing like you have always done, peace bro :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 543657


damn it clowney lookin good dog


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

WorkingClass82 said:


> 113 s&s polished motor chrome frame pattened cobalt blue cand 23in front wheel suicide shift stretch tank stretched fenders internal throttle schwin grips
> View attachment 545612
> hand tooled and hand stitched leather seat


that's cool reminds me of an older version of my bike.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a blue theme:



















































She has blue chaps!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> a blue theme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of each please!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

WorkingClass82 said:


> 113 s&s polished motor chrome frame pattened cobalt blue cand 23in front wheel suicide shift stretch tank stretched fenders internal throttle schwin grips
> View attachment 545612
> hand tooled and hand stitched leather seat


Im not into this style bikes at all, but i really like this one. The bandana leather seat is bad ass, and the squared ape hanger with the old school grips is even better.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Right on yank is that blue bike the yellow bike repainted? And that bike I posted in a newer bike bro it is a Titan it was a phoenix pro street style. It was yellow with flames on it he striped it to frame chromed it then got the 23 ordered front AMD back fenders turned it into a foot clutch and had Torch Industries make him some bars. This is the second build on this bike it was bad ass before and the bike is currently in pieces right now getting some things done. Been like this for a couple of years and he just turned 25 kind of proud of my Compa. Where you been hiding those good pics bro post them up!


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Im not into this style bikes at all, but i really like this one. The bandana leather seat is bad ass, and the squared ape hanger with the old school grips is even better.


 Right on bro! I'll let the owner know. He checks the page out once in a while he just not a member. If you ever need some leather work done PM me the guy who does it is a friend of ours its not cheap but well worth it!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

If anyone needs one, Outlaw DOT Polo Helmets are in stock @ leatherUp.com. Just orderd 2. Been waiting since April to get a new one..


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Right on yank is that blue bike the yellow bike repainted? And that bike I posted in a newer bike bro it is a Titan it was a phoenix pro street style. It was yellow with flames on it he striped it to frame chromed it then got the 23 ordered front AMD back fenders turned it into a foot clutch and had Torch Industries make him some bars. This is the second build on this bike it was bad ass before and the bike is currently in pieces right now getting some things done. Been like this for a couple of years and he just turned 25 kind of proud of my Compa. Where you been hiding those good pics bro post them up!


yeah that bike has gone through a lot of phase either by choice or because it went down. started at a 96 Nostalgia.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yank said:


> yeah that bike has gone through a lot of phase either by choice or because it went down. started at a 96 Nostalgia.


Any pic of that 100th anniversary ultra in the back that's what my bike is originally.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

BIG MARC said:


>


Looks good loving the bars


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Any pic of that 100th anniversary ultra in the back that's what my bike is originally.


i don't have an ultra it's a regular ol standard.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Looks good loving the bars


Thx bro!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Yank said:


> i don't have an ultra it's a regular ol standard.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> i don't have an ultra it's a regular ol standard.


Both very nice looking bikes! You Vato riders must do a lot of fucking camping, you always have plenty of blankets with you...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> Both very nice looking bikes! You Vato riders must do a lot of fucking camping, you always have plenty of blankets with you...


ur invited camping bro, incase u didnt notice they r rainbow blankets :burn:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


>


Looking damn tight right there Big Marc :thumbsup: I am not much on the baggers just because I do not like the extra weight. My scoot is right around 380 lbs with roughly 150HP hitting the back wheel  But when it is time for me to give up on these rigids your setup is exactly what I will be doing for sure, looks great man!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> ur invited camping bro, incase u didnt notice they r rainbow blankets :burn:


You got something against gay bikers? We need to ride too... :dunno:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> You got something against gay bikers? We need to ride too... :dunno:


just noticed ur fondness of rainbows :burn:


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yank said:


> i don't have an ultra it's a regular ol standard.


Looking good! I like the standards a Lil better I don't like my black motor I think all the standards came with natural finish motors i personaly would have preferred that.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> just noticed ur fondness of rainbows :burn:


LOL! that is too fucking funny! i need to change that blanket!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

BIG MARC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> LOL! that is too fucking funny! i need to change that blanket!


Yank, ignore that ONE8SEVEN dude, he comes from the land of rainbows. That fool is a Canadian :roflmao:You keep rockin your blanket bro...


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Yank said:


> LOL! that is too fucking funny! i need to change that blanket!


:roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

wahahahahahahaha


----------



## ROLiFER559 (Jan 27, 2008)

HERES MINE.. ANYONE HAVE ANYTHING FORSALE FOR IT?? CRASHBARS? HARD BAGS? HIT ME UP.. THANKZ..


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ROLiFER559 said:


> View attachment 546780
> HERES MINE.. ANYONE HAVE ANYTHING FORSALE FOR IT?? CRASHBARS? HARD BAGS? HIT ME UP.. THANKZ..


Real nice scoot bro! I always think these look better (more proportional) when the tank is slightly stretched. HD has such a "bubble" looking tank, I am surprised that they have not yet went to a longer and lower tank from the factory. Nonetheless, that shit is clean and I would roll the hell out of it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

ROLiFER559 said:


> View attachment 546780
> HERES MINE.. ANYONE HAVE ANYTHING FORSALE FOR IT?? CRASHBARS? HARD BAGS? HIT ME UP.. THANKZ..


:thumbsup:Nice


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

MAG8888 said:


>


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


>


those CFL's have some nice geometry!!!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


That's the shit right there :thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> those CFL's have some nice geometry!!!


Yeah they handle so fucking good too. What a difference from my older rigids in the past. The CFL in those pics is gone, it went to some dude in MN. It was a 2-up with a 250 rear tire, my new one is a 4-up with a 200 rear tire and it handles much better (more responsive for sure). I will post some new pics once it is completed :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Whats up Homies, Does any one know the size of bolt and thread pitch that a 02-06 road king front caliper? The bolt that holds the brake pads in place. its ike a 8mm socket. The threads on my caliper stripped and i want to repair them.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

can't wait to see it. i loved your first one. i think the 200 is a perfect size rear tire. not too big not too small.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Whats up Homies, Does any one know the size of bolt and thread pitch that a 02-06 road king front caliper? The bolt that holds the brake pads in place. its ike a 8mm socket. The threads on my caliper stripped and i want to repair them.


 good question i don't have the answer to but i posted your question on hdforums a great resource. here is the link. someone should provide the answer soon.
http://www.hdforums.com/forum/touring-models/811658-caliper-bolt-size.html#post10384251


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Yank said:


> good question i don't have the answer to but i posted your question on hdforums a great resource. here is the link. someone should provide the answer soon.
> http://www.hdforums.com/forum/touring-models/811658-caliper-bolt-size.html#post10384251


Can't really tell if you need to replace the pins because they're ruined, or 
just clean up the threads.

You're not 
going to find those at the hardware store. They are not just a typical bolt. The 
best bet is to go to H-D and order a new set. (It's like $10 for a set.)

If you just need to tap the caliper to clean 
up the threads, just measure the threads on the the pins to determine 
threading.

Also, they are not 8mm head; 
they are 1/4" 12-point. That way he won't mess up the head next time he's 
working on it.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

yea i just need to fix the threads, i just dont know the thread pitch but thanks for the info...


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice shit up in here


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

It shouldn't have rained today. My Road Glide is in pieces. Putting an amp and speakers in. fun fun.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

first time needing a battery for my 04 roadking...any links or suggestions ????


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

freddylokz said:


> first time needing a battery for my 04 roadking...any links or suggestions ????


Batteries Plus has the same batteries as HD, about $115 and get a battery tender, they work..:thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Batteries Plus has the same batteries as HD, about $115 and *get a battery tender, they work*..:thumbsup:


QFT, or just ride the bitch daily, that works too


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you do not know who this is, well than all I can say is :finger:

Real Deal builder and fabricator status right here, this fucking dude is the shit :thumbsup:


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Batteries Plus has the same batteries as HD, about $115 and get a battery tender, they work..:thumbsup:


I got my battery tender for $30 on eBay use it on bike and Impala. Sucks you have to pay so much we got a place in PHX that sells them for $30 good luck on your purchase hope you get a deal. Check local battery rebuild spots they usually have them for cheap plus a warranty.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> If you do not know who this is, well than all I can say is :finger:
> 
> Real Deal builder and fabricator status right here, this fucking dude is the shit :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

WorkingClass82 said:


> MAG8888 said:
> 
> 
> > If you do not know who this is, well than all I can say is :finger:
> ...


For sure, for those that want to see them just hit up YouTube and type "Trevelene" in the search bar. uffin:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

MAG8888 said:


> QFT, or just ride the bitch daily, that works too


It gets a little hairy in the snow drifts.. Hard to keep it shiny side up. haha


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> It gets a little hairy in the snow drifts.. Hard to keep it shiny side up. haha


I forgotz you were in that "chilly" area hno: I used to get the snow occasionally in Reno but no mass in Cali


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> For sure, for those that want to see them just hit up YouTube and type "Trevelene" in the search bar. uffin:


or just type Trevelen (you old people cant use the interwebs for shit, always spelling shit wrong) :roflmao:


J/K brotato, hey, speaking of videos, post one up of your new bike, going fast, or just sitting still burning out, or just sitting still idleing, or just sitting there, either way.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> If you do not know who this is, well than all I can say is :finger:
> 
> Real Deal builder and fabricator status right here, this fucking dude is the shit :thumbsup:


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> or just type Trevelen (you old people cant use the interwebs for shit, always spelling shit wrong) :roflmao:
> 
> 
> J/K brotato, hey, speaking of videos, post one up of your new bike, going fast, or just sitting still burning out, or just sitting still idleing, or just sitting there, either way.


No shit huh? I probably did not have my fucking reading glasses on :roflmao:

I will post up a couple video's soon, she is still having some surgery so it will be a few days. I will do a full walk around and then try to do a Go Pro video cruising accross the Bay Bridge :thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

any recommendations for lowering my 04 roadking ????


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

freddylokz said:


> any recommendations for lowering my 04 roadking ????


Buy shorter shocks if that's not low enough then get the lowering kit. Not the cheapest route but its the best way to keep a good ride in my opinion that's all.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Buy shorter shocks if that's not low enough then get the lowering kit. Not the cheapest route but its the best way to keep a good ride in my opinion that's all.


like some of these ???

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...nkw=ROAD+KING+LOWER+SHOCKS&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> No shit huh? I probably did not have my fucking reading glasses on :roflmao:
> 
> I will post up a couple video's soon, she is still having some surgery so it will be a few days. I will do a full walk around and then try to do a Go Pro video cruising accross the Bay Bridge :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

SUP ESE? U DONT KNOW ME ANYMORE? CALL ME FOO, I HAVE A NEW # (626) 497-1973 ~CLOWNY~ TODAYS OCTOBER 2ND 2012...


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUP ESE? U DONT KNOW ME ANYMORE? CALL ME FOO, I HAVE A NEW # (626) 497-1973 ~CLOWNY~ TODAYS OCTOBER 2ND 2012...


WHATS UP BRO?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUP ESE? U DONT KNOW ME ANYMORE? CALL ME FOO, I HAVE A NEW # (626) 497-1973 ~CLOWNY~ TODAYS OCTOBER 2ND 2012...


I have posted this number on Craiglist in the "Men Seeking Men" section :yes: What-up Clowny, how are things for you big dog? Did you sell Trucha or are you still rolling that bas ass bitch :dunno:

Take care man :thumbsup:


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

freddylokz said:


> like some of these ???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...kw=ROAD+KING+LO
> WER+SHOCKS&_sacat=0&_from=R40


My phone won't let me open up another tab for some reason but if I remember correctly the stock shocks are 11.5 in or 12in eye to eye so if you can get a 10.5 or a 10in you will have a true lower instead of a kit that angles your existing shock to lower it


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

freddylokz said:


> like some of these ???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...kw=ROAD+KING+LO
> WER+SHOCKS&_sacat=0&_from=R40


My phone won't let me open up another tab for some reason but if I remember correctly the stock shocks are 11.5 in or 12in eye to eye so if you can get a 10.5 or a 10in you will have a true lower instead of a kit that angles your existing shock to lower it


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

This Saturday is the La Raza Run from LA to SD.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

WorkingClass82 said:


> My phone won't let me open up another tab for some reason but if I remember correctly the stock shocks are 11.5 in or 12in eye to eye so if you can get a 10.5 or a 10in you will have a true lower instead of a kit that angles your existing shock to lower it


they're actually 13 inches from end to end


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

freddylokz said:


> they're actually 13 inches from end to end


Did you measure from center of eye to center of eye? That's the way you want to measure cuz that's the way their gonna sell it to you


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> SUP ESE? U DONT KNOW ME ANYMORE? CALL ME FOO, I HAVE A NEW # (626) 497-1973 ~CLOWNY~ TODAYS OCTOBER 2ND 2012...


:dunno:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Are Jap based frisco style choppers frowned upon around these parts?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Did you measure from center of eye to center of eye? That's the way you want to measure cuz that's the way their gonna sell it to you


not sure what you mean, bro...can you give a newb some clecha


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

freddylokz said:


> not sure what you mean, bro...can you give a newb some clecha


Bolt/connection location (center of) is where the measurements are taken. Not from end to end...


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Are Jap based frisco style choppers frowned upon around these parts?


 I like them there also getting pretty popular again post some pics the people will let you know if they like them or not!


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> Bolt/connection location (center of) is where the measurements are taken. Not from end to end...


Mag correct me if I'm wrong but shouldn't he take one off the bike first to get true measurement?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

MAG8888 said:


> Bolt/connection location (center of) is where the measurements are taken. Not from end to end...


thanks bro...i'll take another look


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

WorkingClass82 said:


> I like them there also getting pretty popular again post some pics the people will let you know if they like them or not!


Just wondering, no biggie. I personally love'em, and they actually are traditional althou some say they arent.
An old friend is givin me an old Kawa w/ the 4cyl engine, will take me a while, but i wanna make a period perfect chopper outta it.
Will post pics of cool ones on monday from an actual computer. Onna fone now


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Stock RK is 13", stock Street Glides are 12". If you lower your RK 2 inches you will bottom out with a preset load damper shock. You gotta get something adjustable like the Progressive 940's I got. You'll also drag pipes and boards, and drastically change the handling at highway speed lowering just the rear. If your a newb, that can be scary. Go one inch like the FLHX and get yourself a new seat to lower you more inches and set you back. That way your geometry stays cool, and you won't chew wiring in your fender. I can also recommend http://www.541baggers.com/touring_stabilizer.html . Its less expensive than most, stops the old frame swing arm side to side touring wobble.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Stock RK is 13", stock Street Glides are 12". If you lower your RK 2 inches you will bottom out with a preset load damper shock. You gotta get something adjustable like the Progressive 940's I got. You'll also drag pipes and boards, and drastically change the handling at highway speed lowering just the rear. If your a newb, that can be scary. Go one inch like the FLHX and get yourself a new seat to lower you more inches and set you back. That way your geometry stays cool, and you won't chew wiring in your fender. I can also recommend http://www.541baggers.com/touring_stabilizer.html . Its less expensive than most, stops the old frame swing arm side to side touring wobble.


X2 might as well start looking into lowering your front my bike is a 2003 ultra and I have lower shocks anda lowering kit but I'm short about 5ft9in I haven't had a problem bottoming out yet but I do hear this is an issue with the street glides


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

WorkingClass82 said:


> X2 might as well start looking into lowering your front my bike is a 2003 ultra and I have lower shocks anda lowering kit but I'm short about 5ft9in I haven't had a problem bottoming out yet but I do hear this is an issue with the street glides


:yes:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Heres a RK with 12"shocks, and 1 inch blocks in the rear, and one inch in the front. Nice stance..


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


What a ride.....


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone have pics they want to share from the la Raza run yesterday


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I met everyone at Temecula harley, and rode back down to San Diego. But i didnt take many pix.. Last year was way better...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

These are the sorta bikes i like, and the style im goin for with the Kawa my friend is gonna give me (for free)
Ones a knuckle i know, but couldnt find any other cool nonHD chops on the files i have handy. Mines gonna be of the 4cyl kind.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

there. knew i had these. Good fella Steamboat John has this true 70s survivor CB750 chopper that hes gonna restore. Looks just how i picture mine in my head, minus the seat.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> there. knew i had these. Good fella Steamboat John has this true 70s survivor CB750 chopper that hes gonna restore. Looks just how i picture mine in my head, minus the seat.
> 
> View attachment 551353
> View attachment 551354


All nice bike's bro, I personaly like that old school look. To me it really does not matter what anyone else likes but yeah I get the question though. This thread really caters more to the softail and bagger riders. I like all the bikes on here but for (just my style) I do not like all the extra weight and bulk of the cruisers. They are awesome for long rides and if you are on club runs but for the day to day shit I am all about my rigid. Cruising most baggers through San Fran or Oakland traffic is a BITCH!


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

Can you post pics to this from an iPhone I can't figure it out


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

kinda sorta. Depends on the phone, an actual i-phone probably yes, i usually copy the urls from my imageshack, my albums or other forums/posts then paste them. Althou it aint as srt8 fwd as on a pc.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm going to start a new project on a Lux or Heritage soon and decided to sell my King to have plenty of funds to do it right. The King has the best of everything on it but way to much to list here. If anyone has interest in it shoot me a PM or email me at [email protected]. Here's some shots of it. Thanks


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Damn keep that shit it's fucking sick bro


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

509Rider said:


> Damn keep that shit it's fucking sick bro


Thanks 509! I love the bike but I have a plan to go all out on a Lux or Heritage. Just need a few extra bucks to do it right so she's gotta go.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

El ****** said:


> Thanks 509! I love the bike but I have a plan to go all out on a Lux or Heritage. Just need a few extra bucks to do it right so she's gotta go.


No prob, I went back and forth between a roadking and deluxe and ended up getting the deluxe. I love it, just got the shotgun shock done and ordering some more parts this week.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Her is what happens when you combine the following,

1) Timing way too adavanced
2) High compression short skirt pistons
3) Running a piece of shit velocity stack on a high torque and compression motor (too much air = heat, heat=no bueno)
4) Not watching the exact tolerances 
5) Finally, riding it like a fool wide open any way...

Going to have to split the cases still and check out the low end too, FUCK!!! :tears:


----------



## OCHO PERCENT (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

509Rider said:


> No prob, I went back and forth between a roadking and deluxe and ended up getting the deluxe. I love it, just got the shotgun shock done and ordering some more parts this week.


I was working on a Lux and got an offer I couldn't pass up to buy it. I have missed it ever since and want to do another one. I even tried to buy it back but they wouldn't let it go. Here's a pic.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

MAG8888 said:


> Her is what happens when you combine the following,
> 
> 1) Timing way too adavanced
> 2) High compression short skirt pistons
> ...


DAMN


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey ******, didn't that bike come out on the Sons of Anarchy? Thought I seen that bike on an episode...both are sweet bikes man! I had a fatboy done up (not as nice as yours) and sold it to my carnal for a 08 roadking. Nice bike, but this thing drives me crazy, can't seem to get it low enough like you can a softail. Debating on doing the same thing, selling for a deluxe...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

PLANETGETLOW said:


> DAMN


Right? Can you imagine the overall heat and the actual combustion explosion it would take to get the piston that hot? Not to mention the fact that the piston actually spun to a vertical postion and has impressions on the edge from slamming against the head!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

El ****** said:


> I was working on a Lux and got an offer I couldn't pass up to buy it. I have missed it ever since and want to do another one. I even tried to buy it back but they wouldn't let it go. Here's a pic.
> View attachment 552410


That's nice bro


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

jml said:


> Hey ******, didn't that bike come out on the Sons of Anarchy? Thought I seen that bike on an episode...both are sweet bikes man! I had a fatboy done up (not as nice as yours) and sold it to my carnal for a 08 roadking. Nice bike, but this thing drives me crazy, can't seem to get it low enough like you can a softail. Debating on doing the same thing, selling for a deluxe...


Yeah Sons of Anarchy bought it from me a few years back. They had cash and cash talks. I wish I never let it go, but I'm hoping to do another one even better.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

MAG8888 said:


> Her is what happens when you combine the following,
> 
> 1) Timing way too adavanced
> 2) High compression short skirt pistons
> ...


You lucky that stayed in the case. You must have though a bomb went off. well on the bright side, Looks like a quick hone and a set of rings should do it.. haha


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> You lucky that stayed in the case. You must have though a bomb went off. well on the bright side,* Looks like a quick hone and a set of rings should do it.*. haha


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

El ****** said:


> I'm going to start a new project on a Lux or Heritage soon and decided to sell my King to have plenty of funds to do it right. The King has the best of everything on it but way to much to list here. If anyone has interest in it shoot me a PM or email me at [email protected]. Here's some shots of it. Thanks
> View attachment 552177
> View attachment 552178
> View attachment 552179
> ...


pm price

thanks


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> Her is what happens when you combine the following,
> 
> 1) Timing way too adavanced
> 2) High compression short skirt pistons
> ...


Damn that sucks! Good luck on the rebuild hopefully nothing wrong on the bottom end.. R.I.P. Mag8888's motor! LOL


----------



## ILLICITLOWS (Nov 25, 2005)

thinking about repainting it this winter...


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

El ****** said:


> I'm going to start a new project on a Lux or Heritage soon and decided to sell my King to have plenty of funds to do it right. The King has the best of everything on it but way to much to list here. If anyone has interest in it shoot me a PM or email me at [email protected]. Here's some shots of it. Thanks
> View attachment 552177
> View attachment 552178
> View attachment 552179
> ...


This king has always been one of my favorites on here there is gonna be a lucky buyer for this bike soon I'm sure. Good luck with your next project, I've always liked the deluxe a Lil better then the heritage for some reason.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

WorkingClass82 said:


> This king has always been one of my favorites on here there is gonna be a lucky buyer for this bike soon I'm sure. Good luck with your next project, I've always liked the deluxe a Lil better then the heritage for some reason.


Thanks!! I like the Lux a little better myself, but I've seen a handful of Heritages that are just bad ass so I'm trying to look at both.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> Her is what happens when you combine the following,
> 
> 1) Timing way too adavanced
> 2) High compression short skirt pistons
> ...


Ouch!!


----------



## DocCaliGRNS (Oct 11, 2012)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER EASY RIDER BIKE SHOW 1/8/11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

some simple moto parts...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Another kool 4 chopper, this ones from Japan.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

More bad assness from Japan. The pan is really nice, and that other one behind the goofy lookin thing in the fore ground looks to be hella intresting, but couldnt find a single shot in the whole coverage.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Great attitude on this shovel. Love the pipes, and the seat really suit it. I hate the flames thou..
Japanese really know how to put killer choppers togheter.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Again, both look intrsting but couldnt find a full shot.


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

$35g's


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

does the pomona swap meet usually carry a lot of shit for harleys ???
never really paid attention, but since its cracken this weekend, is it even worth going to for some harley parts ???


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

DocCaliGRNS said:


> TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:
> 
> 
> > LOS ANGELES CONVENTION CENTER EASY RIDER BIKE SHOW 1/8/11
> ...


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

freddylokz said:


> does the pomona swap meet usually carry a lot of shit for harleys ???
> never really paid attention, but since its cracken this weekend, is it even worth going to for some harley parts ???


swap meet Harley Parts. Know what your Buying, how much it cost and how far it slip down the highway..


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> swap meet Harley Parts. Know what your Buying, how much it cost and how far it slip down the highway..


Agreed, saving $$ is cool but getting crap that does not fit and/or work is never worth it. Know what you need, how much it is, how to tell if it is good and if it will fit etc. Basically do your homework first. Your ride is newer (I think) so this is not always the best place to get parts. Most of these swap meets are for getting the older or "one-off" parts and not the shit you can get at local retailers. No different than car swap meets right?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> Ouch!!


Yep, if I had to sum the whole fucking fiasco up in to one word I guess "ouch" would fit :yessad: I am more pissed at me missing it more than anything else. I know better than to buy someone elses bullshit...


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

2006 bagger i just finished for my brother,hhi neck,26" smt wheel and all sinister tank and bags..and lots of chrome flake.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

scrape'n-by said:


> 2006 bagger i just finished for my brother,hhi neck,26" smt wheel and all sinister tank and bags..and lots of chrome flake.


Very nice and very clean :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

El ****** said:


> Thanks!! I like the Lux a little better myself, but I've seen a handful of Heritages that are just bad ass so I'm trying to look at both.


Thanks to anyone interested in the King. Just wanted to say it sold last night.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

MAG8888 said:


> Agreed, saving $$ is cool but getting crap that does not fit and/or work is never worth it. Know what you need, how much it is, how to tell if it is good and if it will fit etc. Basically do your homework first. Your ride is newer (I think) so this is not always the best place to get parts. Most of these swap meets are for getting the older or "one-off" parts and not the shit you can get at local retailers. No different than car swap meets right?


only thing I really need is another seat...i hate mine, it's fucken huge hahah....other then that, was just curious...


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

freddylokz said:


> only thing I really need is another seat...i hate mine, it's fucken huge hahah....other then that, was just curious...


Hey Freddy, Look at Danny Gray seats. less expensive and I really like the "butt crack" solo seat I got for my Road Glide. $245. can't beat that kid. moved me way down and back from the stock 2 up. Just stay away from gel. waste of $ and it gets hot as hell.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

scrape'n-by said:


> 2006 bagger i just finished for my brother,hhi neck,26" smt wheel and all sinister tank and bags..and lots of chrome flake.


Nice work.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

dogbonekustoms said:


> More bad assness from Japan. The pan is really nice, and that other one behind the goofy lookin thing in the fore ground looks to be hella intresting, but couldnt find a single shot in the whole coverage.
> 
> View attachment 552780


That might reflect the 70's and early 80's but to me these bikes are timeless, iconic, and everyone is completely different cause its fab custom, not catalog custom we see today!! And you can build that artwork for $7k and ride the piss out of it.. It's bad ass, appreciated, original and every bit as cool today..


----------



## bigflip64 (Oct 12, 2012)

I know this thread is dedicated to American Iron, but wanted to post up my current ride. It's a Yamaha Road Star built SoCal style...this pic is from the 2013 Star Calendar coming out later on this month. Been lurking on this site for ideas for my Road King build. Lotta nice sleds on here & definately gonna use some of these ideas I got on my next build.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> That might reflect the 70's and early 80's but to me these bikes are timeless, iconic, and everyone is completely different cause its fab custom, not catalog custom we see today!! And you can build that artwork for $7k and ride the piss out of it.. It's bad ass, appreciated, original and every bit as cool today..


Real Talk :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> That might reflect the 70's and early 80's but to me these bikes are timeless, iconic, and everyone is completely different cause its fab custom, not catalog custom we see today!! And you can build that artwork for $7k and ride the piss out of it.. It's bad ass, appreciated, original and every bit as cool today..


Agreed mate, these things are as timeless as the early Cali kustoms.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

those hoops looks sick as fuck!



Hernan said:


> some simple moto parts...
> 
> View attachment 552753
> View attachment 552754


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

I won the lowrider supershow.. I was hoping for some better competition though..Not to say there wasnt nice bikes..There was no one even close...No other bikes even in my class..My bike was built for all these heavy hitters and nobody showed..


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

anyone use these ???? if so, do u recommend ???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Progressive...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27c84e0934&vxp=mtr


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Hey Freddy, Look at Danny Gray seats. less expensive and I really like the "butt crack" solo seat I got for my Road Glide. $245. can't beat that kid. moved me way down and back from the stock 2 up. Just stay away from gel. waste of $ and it gets hot as hell.


thanks bro, but ended up getting a great deal at the pomona harley store yesterday.....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

riding dirty said:


> I won the lowrider supershow.. I was hoping for some better competition though..Not to say there wasnt nice bikes..There was no one even close...No other bikes even in my class..My bike was built for all these heavy hitters and nobody showed..


Pics?


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

freddylokz said:


> anyone use these ???? if so, do u recommend ???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Progressive...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27c84e0934&vxp=mtr


I'm running the 940s. They make great suspensions IMO


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Heres my Danny Gray Buttcrack solo on my RG. Might not look very comfortable but it is..


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

SOLD...ON IT'S WAY TO AUSTRALIA.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

SOLD MY SHIT A WEEK AGO OR ELSE I WOULD HAVE GONE...CONGRATS ON THE WIN:thumbsup:...POST UP SOME PICS OF YOUR BIKE AND THE REST THAT WERE THERE.



riding dirty said:


> I won the lowrider supershow.. I was hoping for some better competition though..Not to say there wasnt nice bikes..There was no one even close...No other bikes even in my class..My bike was built for all these heavy hitters and nobody showed..


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

I USED EM' FOR ABOUT A YEAR AND A HALF BEFORE I DID THE AIR RIDE...NO COMPLAINS HERE...I BELEIVE I RAN THE 10.5's BUT I CANT REALLY RECALL. AGAIN, NO COMPLAINS HERE.



freddylokz said:


> anyone use these ???? if so, do u recommend ???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Progressive...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27c84e0934&vxp=mtr


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks fellaz....was there a huge difference from those to air ???


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

riding dirty said:


> I won the lowrider supershow.. I was hoping for some better competition though..Not to say there wasnt nice bikes..There was no one even close...No other bikes even in my class..My bike was built for all these heavy hitters and nobody showed..


What class were you in, Rascal Scooter? :dunno: That shit can be tough for real though. I lost out to some old basterd who had his fruit basket triple dipped and engraved with "Down for Life, even if that is only another month or so" and he had 4-Sears Die Hard batteries, shit was fixed fo sho! :yessad:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> thanks bro, but ended up getting a great deal at the pomona harley store yesterday.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

I thought lowrider super show only had one motorcycle class?


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Heres my Danny Gray Buttcrack solo on my RG. Might not look very comfortable but it is..
> View attachment 554199
> View attachment 554200


looking good what year is your Road Glide? Still have stock seat?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> SOLD MY SHIT A WEEK AGO OR ELSE I WOULD HAVE GONE...CONGRATS ON THE WIN:thumbsup:...POST UP SOME PICS OF YOUR BIKE AND THE REST THAT WERE THERE.


what? You sold your Bike Frank? Wow I bet you got a pretty penny. How did you sell it? What's next brother?


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Funny guy!!!! I dont know who you lost to but my bike was THE ONLY BIKE IN FULL CUSTOM. There were no second or third place full.. So you got smoked by a lot. lol Im sorry you got your feelings hurt. Next time biuld a better bike.


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

As soon as I can figure out how to get some pictures up I will! The bikes name is Wicked Beauty..


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

riding dirty said:


> Funny guy!!!! I dont know who you lost to but my bike was THE ONLY BIKE IN FULL CUSTOM. There were no second or third place full.. So you got smoked by a lot. lol Im sorry you got your feelings hurt. Next time biuld a better bike.


Funny shit right here fo sho! First off you should learn how to reply to a quote as opposed to a generic post (sorry if that confuses you)... Next,a trophy can SUCK MY FUCKING DICK and the BITCH that issued it. I am in this shit for life and I am in for riding and not for shows. I have no hate for those that show their shit however, I could also give a flying fuck... 

Think about this (for anyone that "shows" their shit), who is the judge and who do they know and what is the connection etc, etc, etc... FUCK shit on a turntable :finger: If you can split lanes doing 80+ and are not worried about your fucking fishtail pipes dragging the ground or your fancy fucking engraving then I am with you if not, well then we do not click... 

Congrats on your Easter Egg trophy homie. Check me out sometime, I will be the white fucker in front of you that you wish you could ride like


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Funny shit right here fo sho! First off you should learn how to reply to a quote as opposed to a generic post (sorry if that confuses you)... Next,a trophy can SUCK MY FUCKING DICK and the BITCH that issued it. I am in this shit for life and I am in for riding and not for shows. I have no hate for those that show their shit however, I could also give a flying
> 
> Think about this (for anyone that "shows" their shit), who is the judge and who do they know and what is the connection etc, etc, etc... FUCK shit on a turntable :finger: If you can split lanes doing 80+ and are not worried about your fucking fishtail pipes dragging the ground or your fancy fucking engraving then I am with you if not, well then we do not click...
> 
> Congrats on your Easter Egg trophy homie. Check me out sometime, I will be the white fucker in front of you that you wish you could ride like


They is always a hater..lol "homie" Ive got two other bikes to split lanes with so don't get it twisted.. If you don't like what you see at shows don't go.. That's what people do that can afford it is compete for an easter egg..That way i can say look i have the easter egg and you don't..The loser always crys that shit is fixed.. oh you must know the judges.. lol I don't know one person that has to do with lowrider mag..or easyrider or the roadster show ware I took best of show.. I supposed those are fixed to huh..There arent real riders and lane splitters at those shows?..bro its a hobbie to express art and compete. You don't have to like it bro.. There's a lot of people that do..You. cant satisfy everyone..When i see that coo white boy flying by splitting ill wave hi..Relax homie


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Vegas supershow


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Vegas


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Vegas


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

riding dirty said:


> They is always a hater..lol "homie" Ive got two other bikes to split lanes with so don't get it twisted.. If you don't like what you see at shows don't go.. That's what people do that can afford it is compete for an easter egg..That way i can say look i have the easter egg and you don't..The loser always crys that shit is fixed.. oh you must know the judges.. lol I don't know one person that has to do with lowrider mag..or easyrider or the roadster show ware I took best of show.. I supposed those are fixed to huh..There arent real riders and lane splitters at those shows?..bro its a hobbie to express art and compete. You don't have to like it bro.. There's a lot of people that do..You. cant satisfy everyone..When i see that coo white boy flying by splitting ill wave hi..Relax homie


No laugh out loud needed (AKA LOL). I was being respectful when I used the term "homie" so if that is not cool fuck it. I was cleaning my pops' bike and his brothers bikes back in 1978 at the fucking Oakland Roadster Show dog so don't get this shit fucking twisted. I know all too fucking well how these shows work so it is what it is. There is not one bike that has ever won and not been beautiful, that is not my point. My point is this, you jump on this thread like you are the shit because you pulled a trophy, "so fucking what"? I say (not just to you but anyone), stick that trophy up your ass when the shit hits the fan what does that fucking "bowling plated" idol really mean? 

The pics I see you posted are very cool and the bike is on hit but your attitude is bullshit. How many times have you made the club run for 250+ miles? Probably none right? My point is this, respect the actual riders that do the dirty fucking work and trailer your shit to the next event...


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, nice bike if youre into that style. No doubt, but i agree humble goes a long way. I dont mean weak, just humble.
Plus, Torres was not long ago, i bet many guys didnt feel like spendin more $$$ to try grabbin another "easter egg"


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

riding dirty said:


> Vegas


is that the bike that use to be black and grey anniversary edition?


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

I didnt post my first thread to brag about the win.. I was actually disapponted..When I said there was nobody in my class.. There was nobody literally in my class.. I was the only full custom bike there..There were no second or third in full custom..To bring that bike and stay up many nights to go to vegas to go up against nobody really was a let down..I get it no money involved sucks..At the end of day easter egg or not why bring your shit to lose..Other people at the show won there bike classes. There were two other classes for bikes My bike engraved has been riden from san jose to reno and back.. All over..It just got finished with new paint.Im doing a few shows and then it becomes a rider again..People who know me know I rode that bike.. Your right a trophy isnt shit..Its the recognition for hours and hours of work and stress and money that goes in to it.. Excuse the fuck out of me for being proud and then some dude trying to knock it down cause its not your thing isnt cool. Fuck this and fuck that..Just cause that bikes on a turntable doesnt mean i don't ride.. Ive got other bikes to ride..Why can't you respect what we do..You don't have to like it, but why talk shit?!.Hell yeah im going to defend my shit..I went along way and spent a lot of money to only be by myself. In that class was my point .I didn't go there for that..Once again to the bike guys, bike and cars shows arent going to recognize our bikes if we don't show. Thats why there is no money..


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

papa paul said:


> is that the bike that use to be black and grey anniversary edition?


Yeah


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

are there any pics of the show?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

riding dirty said:


> Vegas


Beautiful bike! terrible pictures! you did a great job lots of cool detail. would love to see it in person. you going to the easyrider show in Sac?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

riding dirty said:


> I didnt post my first thread to brag about the win.. I was actually disapponted..When I said there was nobody in my class.. There was nobody literally in my class.. I was the only full custom bike there..There were no second or third in full custom..To bring that bike and stay up many nights to go to vegas to go up against nobody really was a let down..I get it no money involved sucks..At the end of day easter egg or not why bring your shit to lose..Other people at the show won there bike classes. There were two other classes for bikes My bike engraved has been riden from san jose to reno and back.. All over..It just got finished with new paint.Im doing a few shows and then it becomes a rider again..People who know me know I rode that bike.. Your right a trophy isnt shit..Its the recognition for hours and hours of work and stress and money that goes in to it.. Excuse the fuck out of me for being proud and then some dude trying to knock it down cause its not your thing isnt cool. Fuck this and fuck that..Just cause that bikes on a turntable doesnt mean i don't ride.. Ive got other bikes to ride..Why can't you respect what we do..You don't have to like it, but why talk shit?!.Hell yeah im going to defend my shit..I went along way and spent a lot of money to only be by myself. In that class was my point .I didn't go there for that..Once again to the bike guys, bike and cars shows arent going to recognize our bikes if we don't show. Thats why there is no money..


You need not explain yourself and my apologies for coming off like an ass, I hope you can accept that. Your initial post just came off as being very arrogant and maybe that was not how you intended it to be but is sure sounded like it. As I said, your bike is bad ass so you really do not need to speak on it because it speaks for itself. My initial post was meant to be all in good fun, I was not trying to be a hater... that came later


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> You need not explain yourself and my apologies for coming off like an ass, I hope you can accept that. Your initial post just came off as being very arrogant and maybe that was not how you intended it to be but is sure sounded like it. As I said, your bike is bad ass so you really do not need to speak on it because it speaks for itself. My initial post was meant to be all in good fun, I was not trying to be a hater... that came later


Accepted!!! I appreciate the compliments..


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Yank said:


> Beautiful bike! terrible pictures! you did a great job lots of cool detail. would love to see it in person. you going to the easyrider show in Sac?


Yes ill be at easyrider...


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

It's cool the last 2 pages got straightened out. 
Sometimes typed words read differently than they were meant. Miss a comma here, or an lol there the post goes from being funny etc to being sarcastic/ aggressive.... And so on


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

That bike is real sick bud. not being done around here. Not that its not my style, its not my wallet. if I had that flow, I'd build em and hang em on the wall with pics of my kids. haha I will soon get out there (Cali) to see this art work you guys are putting out. But I put my money into a bike that will take me there, doing 100mph, bar to bar, wheel to wheel, 800-1000 a day.. My only goal is to stop long enough to change my pants, before I need to change my oil.


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

riding dirty said:


> Yeah


Looks good! Congrats!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Maggs, I see what you did there. You know what you said. It was way outa line. And I like it. lol glad to see you guys pat asses and make up . lol


----------



## STEELCITY (Sep 19, 2012)

Three classes i thought there was only one in vegas! I didnt even hear who won i figured my bike didnt compare to the sick ass bikes that were there so it didnt matter.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Yank said:


> what? You sold your Bike Frank? Wow I bet you got a pretty penny. How did you sell it? What's next brother?


YEAH YANK IT'S GONE BROTHER! GONNA SIT BACK AND THINK REALLY HARD ABOUT THE NEXT PROJECT YOU KNOW...IN THE MEANTIME LET ME BORROW ONE OF YOUR BIKES!!! YOU CANT RIDE EM BOTH AT THE SAME TIME YANK!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

manu samoa said:


> It's cool the last 2 pages got straightened out.
> Sometimes typed words read differently than they were meant. Miss a comma here, or an lol there the post goes from being funny etc to being sarcastic/ aggressive.... And so on


This is very true. 
Someone once said: i dont need to ''want it in my driveway'' to respect it. Totally feel like it.
My style or not, gotta be real and admit its bad ass.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Maggs, I see what you did there. You know what you said. It was way outa line. And I like it. lol glad to see you guys pat asses and make up . lol


:roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

ANYONE HAVE THIS SUSPENSION KIT.....IT'S HELLA CHEAP AND SEEMS TO HAVE GREAT REVIEWS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi-DXUf_5KM

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Air-Suspe...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e6e0f8874&vxp=mtr


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

freddylokz said:


> ANYONE HAVE THIS SUSPENSION KIT.....IT'S HELLA CHEAP AND SEEMS TO HAVE GREAT REVIEWS
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi-DXUf_5KM
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Air-Suspe...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e6e0f8874&vxp=mtr


Before you jum into an air ride do your homework, do you want to ride around high all the time and just lower it when you park? Take into consideration that those bags in that video are stretched Hell of long so a lot of that is just a trick of the eye find out how low the air bottoms out and decide if that is how low you want to be all the time or just parking time. If you want to Cruz low I would just lower the shit out of your bike. If you want to ride high and have it look cool when parked then get the bags. I been riding my homies bike for the last year with air ride while mine is under construction and I'm sticking with keeping mine low all the time. Just my opinion good luck


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Before you jum into an air ride do your homework, do you want to ride around high all the time and just lower it when you park? Take into consideration that those bags in that video are stretched Hell of long so a lot of that is just a trick of the eye find out how low the air bottoms out and decide if that is how low you want to be all the time or just parking time. If you want to Cruz low I would just lower the shit out of your bike. If you want to ride high and have it look cool when parked then get the bags. I been riding my homies bike for the last year with air ride while mine is under construction and I'm sticking with keeping mine low all the time. Just my opinion good luck


thanks for your input......my thing is to ride low and comfortable at all times...
i'm only 5'8 so i wanna feel like i'm in control of my bike at all times, especially at stop lights hahahah....

i barely got my bike in january, and i would definately consider myself a fucken newb...for the most part, the bikes been getting worked on here and there, and i haven't even driven it for more than 30 miles at a time....if i ever do go long distance, it sure as fuck wont be across the country any time soon.....maybe a 2hr drive to san diego...then a 3hr drive to l.a....and vegas after that...that's my plan anyways to slowly work my way up.....but as of right now, i'm looking to lower it, but want the best option for me....


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Just a tought here, but if you rise the top mount, or lower the lower mount, wouldnt this kill the airbag travel and allow you to lay it on the frame when parked, and low when driving even twith those bags? 
I assume (not seen pic) they are the equivalent of a shockwave right?

Again, just a tought.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

freddylokz said:


> thanks for your input......my thing is to ride low and comfortable at all times...
> i'm only 5'8 so i wanna feel like i'm in control of my bike at all times, especially at stop lights hahahah....
> 
> i barely got my bike in january, and i would definately consider myself a fucken newb...for the most part, the bikes been getting worked on here and there, and i haven't even driven it for more than 30 miles at a time....if i ever do go long distance, it sure as fuck wont be across the country any time soon.....maybe a 2hr drive to san diego...then a 3hr drive to l.a....and vegas after that...that's my plan anyways to slowly work my way up.....but as of right now, i'm looking to lower it, but want the best option for me....


My opinion (take it for what it is worth), you do not need air-ride. That shit is cool and has it's place but I do not see you needing it for any practical purpose. When you lower a bike to gain stability (newer or shorter rider) it should be done through something simple like seat choice etc. (lower center of gravity). The ONLY reason to lower a bike is for the look, nothing else. When you lower a bike you lose cornering capabilities/performance. I have ground down my cases, bolts kickstands etc on the roads because my shit sat so low. If you just want to cruise than do what you want however, if you want a bike that looks cool and still performs just get a simple lowering kit. 

Don't put the cart before the horse bro. Learn to ride good and get to know your bike. A lot of people "think" they know how to ride because they can go fast however, that shit will bite you in the ass. When I used to live in NV I would watch riders die EVERY year going through the mountains around Tahoe. Almost everyone was either due to the person riding over thier head or the bike not being setup to accomodate the speeds in the corners. 


There are many opinions on this crap but in reallity it is all up to you and what you want to do. I would recommend you go to several reputable shops (not 1 but at least 4) and ask them what they would recommend and than do your homework based on the facts.

I am sure not many people on this site would support this "but" the best performing and handling motorcycle that HD ever made was the FXR. That frame design is 2nd to none and the bike will kill it in the corners and through traffic etc. Most people like soft tails because they give the appearance of the old school rigid (no shocks showing) but the soft tail is not a great performing bike, does it look good, yes! The other thing is forward controls, these are also not something that was designed for performance, they are meant to look better and be comfortable. Can you even imagane a motocross bike or a Yamaha R1 with forward controls??? The reason is body positioning etc. 

There is always a lot to think about and that is what makes it all cool right? The So Cal look of 18" apes, long fishtails and low to the ground is awesome! However, if I was on an FXR there would not be a chance in hell that the best riders would be close, "BUT" do you even give a shit about that? So.... get a bike that is built for you as andividual and has your flavor while not compromising all the functionality and performance.

Hope that helps doggie


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

freddylokz said:


> thanks for your input......my thing is to ride low and comfortable at all times...
> i'm only 5'8 so i wanna feel like i'm in control of my bike at all times, especially at stop lights hahahah....
> 
> i barely got my bike in january, and i would definately consider myself a fucken newb...for the most part, the bikes been getting worked on here and there, and i haven't even driven it for more than 30 miles at a time....if i ever do go long distance, it sure as fuck wont be across the country any time soon.....maybe a 2hr drive to san diego...then a 3hr drive to l.a....and vegas after that...that's my plan anyways to slowly work my way up.....but as of right now, i'm looking to lower it, but want the best option for me....


Sup Freddy.. 5'8 isnt short. allot of the problem with going flat foot isn't the suspension, it's the seat. I know you just bought it, but it's obviously not the right fit. Easy fix.. Bring it to a upholstery, have them shave out the saddle or inside of your thighs, and drop the top down a bit. they have probably done it a thousand times, and it makes a world of a difference. My brother is 5'6 and stocky as hell, and I got him flat foot with no suspension mods and a comfy 2 up seat. $ isn't always the answer when it comes to bikes. 

On the suspension as I had said before, it's a matter of form and function. bikes dropped to low do nothing but eat wires, bottom out, ruin your turn radius, about 16' on a RK, and cause high speed wobble and low speed instability. Just like a car, if you want it to go down the track fast and straight, Hydros isn't where you spend your cash. 

On a better note, lets talk riding. counter steering, heads-up movement, working a clutch, and use of the rear brake. cause no matter how low and shinny that bike can be, what turns the most heads is turning it around parking space, draggin the boards with the forks locked out. I love to ride, and bikes are made to go straight. I really enjoy riding them slow, cause very few can do it..


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Whats more impressive to you as a rider.. The clutch wheeling and blowing forkseals..
http://youtu.be/RQbxBjiZ52Q

or knowing how to ride a bike..
http://youtu.be/TqRvqw4YXtY

I'm far from a cop, but I know a few bike cops and we put the cones down a lot. After almost 20 years on a bike, I can't get enough of doin this.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> My opinion (take it for what it is worth), you do not need air-ride. That shit is cool and has it's place but I do not see you needing it for any practical purpose. When you lower a bike to gain stability (newer or shorter rider) it should be done through something simple like seat choice etc. (lower center of gravity). The ONLY reason to lower a bike is for the look, nothing else. When you lower a bike you lose cornering capabilities/performance. I have ground down my cases, bolts kickstands etc on the roads because my shit sat so low. If you just want to cruise than do what you want however, if you want a bike that looks cool and still performs just get a simple lowering kit.
> 
> Don't put the cart before the horse bro. Learn to ride good and get to know your bike. A lot of people "think" they know how to ride because they can go fast however, that shit will bite you in the ass. When I used to live in NV I would watch riders die EVERY year going through the mountains around Tahoe. Almost everyone was either due to the person riding over thier head or the bike not being setup to accomodate the speeds in the corners.
> 
> ...


X2... You know we don't buy shit cuz of the ride thoe, we get it cuz it looks good then try to figure out how to make it ride better after the paint chrome and music lol! I'm sure that if we were all going that route half the cars and bikes wouldn't be on this site! I always enjoy your replies to people cuz you know what your talking about..


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

MAG8888 said:


> My opinion (take it for what it is worth), you do not need air-ride. That shit is cool and has it's place but I do not see you needing it for any practical purpose. When you lower a bike to gain stability (newer or shorter rider) it should be done through something simple like seat choice etc. (lower center of gravity). The ONLY reason to lower a bike is for the look, nothing else. When you lower a bike you lose cornering capabilities/performance. I have ground down my cases, bolts kickstands etc on the roads because my shit sat so low. If you just want to cruise than do what you want however, if you want a bike that looks cool and still performs just get a simple lowering kit.
> 
> Don't put the cart before the horse bro. Learn to ride good and get to know your bike. A lot of people "think" they know how to ride because they can go fast however, that shit will bite you in the ass. When I used to live in NV I would watch riders die EVERY year going through the mountains around Tahoe. Almost everyone was either due to the person riding over thier head or the bike not being setup to accomodate the speeds in the corners.
> 
> ...


of course it helps bro, believe it or not everything on this board is appreciated man, thanks.....i just turned 29, and since a kid i always said that one day i would get a harley, but i got it about 10 years too early hahahah....i'm just curious to a lot of things regarding bikes right now....i wont sacrifice safety for looks (that much haha), reason why i ask a lot of questions.....shoot, i still can't even do a full u-turn comfortable on a regular street.....so any advice helps.....thanks again


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Sup Freddy.. 5'8 isnt short. allot of the problem with going flat foot isn't the suspension, it's the seat. I know you just bought it, but it's obviously not the right fit. Easy fix.. Bring it to a upholstery, have them shave out the saddle or inside of your thighs, and drop the top down a bit. they have probably done it a thousand times, and it makes a world of a difference. My brother is 5'6 and stocky as hell, and I got him flat foot with no suspension mods and a comfy 2 up seat. $ isn't always the answer when it comes to bikes.
> 
> On the suspension as I had said before, it's a matter of form and function. bikes dropped to low do nothing but eat wires, bottom out, ruin your turn radius, about 16' on a RK, and cause high speed wobble and low speed instability. Just like a car, if you want it to go down the track fast and straight, Hydros isn't where you spend your cash.
> 
> On a better note, lets talk riding. counter steering, heads-up movement, working a clutch, and use of the rear brake. cause no matter how low and shinny that bike can be, what turns the most heads is turning it around parking space, draggin the boards with the forks locked out. I love to ride, and bikes are made to go straight. I really enjoy riding them slow, cause very few can do it..


you're right, 5'8 is actually pretty tall, for a mexican hahahaaha....
the new seat did help out a lot, today is my first long ride with it...so we'll see how it feels on the road, stop sign/lights etc etc.....at this point, an airbag suspension would only be for looks, so i might just scratch that idea and go with some shorter shocks....i would think that's also the safer way to go too.....

what are the rules of the street with front and rear brakes ? i usually just do both really slow


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Whats more impressive to you as a rider.. The clutch wheeling and blowing forkseals..
> http://youtu.be/RQbxBjiZ52Q
> 
> or knowing how to ride a bike..
> ...



stunts and driving hella fast aren't my thing, never were either......that cop is fucken badass, shit looks impossible.....


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Whats more impressive to you as a rider.. The clutch wheeling and blowing forkseals..
> http://youtu.be/RQbxBjiZ52Q
> 
> or knowing how to ride a bike..
> ...


As always you are spot on with your advice bro. I agree with everything you said. I know a couple cop bikers and most are either one extreme or the other. Some are total dicks and others are cool dudes that just enjoy riding. I got pulled over about a month ago going at least 90 (I have no speedo so it may have been more) and the Contra Costa County cop did not even get off his bike, all he said was and I quote "slow the fuck down or next time I will impound that bike" and then he rode off (true story). They do have to know how to ride to the extremes or they never get put on the 2-wheel detail... but enough about fucking cops :facepalm:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

WorkingClass82 said:


> X2... You know we don't buy shit cuz of the ride thoe, we get it cuz it looks good then try to figure out how to make it ride better after the paint chrome and music lol! I'm sure that if we were all going that route half the cars and bikes wouldn't be on this site! I always enjoy your replies to people cuz you know what your talking about..


True story, it is usually one or the other. That is why in a "perfect world" I would have 2-bikes, and I know a few dudes that can but I just do not have the $$ to do that. Here are the last few bikes that I have had in the garage, you can see I am still basically a chopper dude but I also loved my HD Deluxe with the So Cal flavor. My next bike (once I sell the rigid) will be a Street Glide with everything that I used to say I never wanted...


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> View attachment 554237
> 
> 
> SOLD...ON IT'S WAY TO AUSTRALIA.


Dam loco really!! Somebody in Australia is sure getting a nice ride hahaha dam I would log on just to see what else you done to qvo-loco hahaha shit I can just imagine what you'll come up with next homie!!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

freddylokz said:


> you're right, 5'8 is actually pretty tall, for a mexican hahahaaha....
> the new seat did help out a lot, today is my first long ride with it...so we'll see how it feels on the road, stop sign/lights etc etc.....at this point, an airbag suspension would only be for looks, so i might just scratch that idea and go with some shorter shocks....i would think that's also the safer way to go too.....
> 
> what are the rules of the street with front and rear brakes ? i usually just do both really slow


A few general rules and tips I'm sure everyone will agree on.

If the rear locks up, keep it locked up, or get it spinning again by revin it, and dumping the clutch.<< saved my life when I sideways at 75mphfor 100' in the middle lane... Biek will right itself..

Front brakes are for holding you on a hill, light, or assisted stopping. 

If you find your clutch sweet spot, where you can move 3-7 MPh and rev the throttle and not effect your speed, if your foot is on the rear break, it almost impossible to drop the bike. Even at lower speed to almost stop.<< what the cop was doing in that vid

If you apply your front break at very low speeds or doing what I said above. you will lay the bike down. << try it in the lot. 

Never Look down, keep eye level at about 4' off the ground. look down you go down.<< where you look you go.. 

AGAIN....where ever you look you go. Try exagerating it on a sharp turn. keep your foot on the rear break, sitting up straight, turn your head back as far as you can, there you will go. 

If you come into a hard corner, look for the exit, not at the gaurd rail or on coming cars, curb, nothing, look for your exit and you will go there. 

at speed, push right grip forward, you turn right, push the left grip forward, you go left, its called counter steering and works. again. look for your exit.

Defensive driving, if someone is to cut you off or seem to be, look and go behind the car<< works in nascar and driving, if they have time to put it in reverse and back up, you have plenty of time to avoid it. assume they are going forward..

You can run over some pretty big shit on a bike. Try running over 2x4s to ease your mind when you see something in the rode. << the more prepared you are, the better..

I emphasize head movement because it made the biggest difference in my riding over the years, especially maneuver riding. Bikes are made to go straight, it will continue that course with or without you at speed. What I do if someone asks me for help riding, is hit a clean pot hole free lot. Take off your bags, wrap and duct tape leather to the impact point of your crash bars front and back, and have some fun. Look up on youtube how to pick the bike up, very easy. Try some clutch work, break work, and head movement. if you drop it you aren't going to hurt anything.. Its what you have to do when straight is not an option that makes someone a rider..

Hope it helps, or better yet, saves your ass!!


----------



## WH1TECHROME719 (Oct 11, 2012)

4 sale or trade for a impala


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Everything White trash said is good advice! I would only add practice in neighbors with a lot of stop signs stop and go is what you got to learn get comfortable with your clutch and breaks.. anyone who rode a quad can shift gears and ride the highway but learning your bike will keep you up a lillonger. Good luck!


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

One more thing when I'm taking sharp corners at 75+ I scoot up in my seat and kind of lean the way o want to go kind of hard to explain but that usually where I leave everyone behind is on the turns.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Almost done..


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

WH1TECHROME719 said:


> 4 sale or trade for a impala
> View attachment 556085
> View attachment 556087
> View attachment 556086


Decent looking bike bro (not hating but...) RevTech+Beltdrive+Softail+Wet Clutch= no chopper... and them turn signals and mirrors, well get rid of them :yes: I am intersted in knowing about that four in the background though :thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> A few general rules and tips I'm sure everyone will agree on.
> 
> If the rear locks up, keep it locked up, or get it spinning again by revin it, and dumping the clutch.<< saved my life when I sideways at 75mphfor 100' in the middle lane... Biek will right itself..
> 
> ...


thanks for all tha bro.....

funny you mention the 2x4's cause i'm hella nervous on the road due to potholes and cracks....it seems like even the thinnest of cracks makes you swerve a bit.....any advice for that ??


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

DANOS_KING said:


> Dam loco really!! Somebody in Australia is sure getting a nice ride hahaha dam I would log on just to see what else you done to qvo-loco hahaha shit I can just imagine what you'll come up with next homie!!


THANKS DANO, I APPRECIATE THE LOVE HOMIE.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

freddylokz said:


> thanks for all tha bro.....
> 
> funny you mention the 2x4's cause i'm hella nervous on the road due to potholes and cracks....it seems like even the thinnest of cracks makes you swerve a bit.....any advice for that ??


Practice, practice and more practice bro. The bike should NEVER tell you where to go, you tell it where to go. If you even allow those thoughts in your head you are at a disadvantage, always respect the machine but just remember that you are in control of it and not the other way around, "unless" you decide to ride like a fool 

The one thing I will agree a 100% without a doubt is what trash said about the corners. Always look THROUGH the corner and to the point you want to go and NEVER at the guardrail and/or other crap you do not want to hit. I spent 15+ years riding motocross and that is one of the first things you learn, if you look at the rut in the track or the big ass boulder you will sure as hell hit it...

I would highly recommend you take a motorcycle riding course if you have not already. I know some people think they are stupid but that is BS. You get a lot of good info from those classes, some of the crap is stupid but there is a lot of stuff that will make you say "hmmmm"... :yes:


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

nice!

 :thumbsup:



riding dirty said:


> Vegas supershow


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

Did any1make it out las vegas bike fest?2 me this is the only real bike show on the west coast.they fly in professional judges the same 1's that do sturgis & daytona.not like ezrider were its more about making money thn the bikes or some car show were the guy judging dnt know anythig about bikes.i hated 2 miss it if any 1 has any pics of the winners or jst of the show can u please post thm.thanks!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

freddylokz said:


> thanks for all tha bro.....
> 
> funny you mention the 2x4's cause i'm hella nervous on the road due to potholes and cracks....it seems like even the thinnest of cracks makes you swerve a bit.....any advice for that ??


sup Man, I don't want to preach like I'm an authority of riding or motorcycle safety because after 20 years, I still get flushed once in a while, but it's what keeps me alive.. 

Yeah. like any practice it see how far you can go, before you have to go. that's why I mentions talking the bags off, wrapping up your lower crash bars, and sit in a parking lot till you can turn while dragging the floorboards. you will find that posture and head turning for exit acquisition is what it is all about.
On the Road, My advice would be stay on the road, things get hairy doing 50mph in the grass. lol. Keep in mind bikes are made to go straight, and then only turn when your head does. that said, you can fish tail for 3 gears, and you only gonna highside or spin out, if you look down, or in that direction. As far as running over something, you can superman off the seat from a pot hole, and the bike will go straight, but the only way to catch a feel and lose the "nervous" is to practice anything that makes you nervous. Maybe a course will help boost confidence and proper technique. Rumble strips, grated bridges, wet lines, get the back end squirly, but if you stay calm, and look where you goin, you will get there.

On what MAGS said, you in control of the bike, but it's like a big dog. Your in control, but it's out of respect, you disrespect that big dog, he can still hurt you, and will. with that said, don't get comfortable, you get over confident, your gonna get hurt.. hope that helps..


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> sup Man, I don't want to preach like I'm an authority of riding or motorcycle safety because after 20 years, I still get flushed once in a while, but it's what keeps me alive..
> 
> Yeah. like any practice it see how far you can go, before you have to go. that's why I mentions talking the bags off, wrapping up your lower crash bars, and sit in a parking lot till you can turn while dragging the floorboards. you will find that posture and head turning for exit acquisition is what it is all about.
> On the Road, My advice would be stay on the road, things get hairy doing 50mph in the grass. lol. Keep in mind bikes are made to go straight, and then only turn when your head does. that said, you can fish tail for 3 gears, and you only gonna highside or spin out, if you look down, or in that direction. As far as running over something, you can superman off the seat from a pot hole, and the bike will go straight, but the only way to catch a feel and lose the "nervous" is to practice anything that makes you nervous. Maybe a course will help boost confidence and proper technique. Rumble strips, grated bridges, wet lines, get the back end squirly, but if you stay calm, and look where you goin, you will get there.
> ...


thanks for that....will do



on another note...do you guys find beach bars, or apes more comfortable......


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

freddylokz said:


> thanks for that....will do
> 
> 
> 
> on another note...do you guys find beach bars, or apes more comfortable......


Apes to drag bars. I never liked riding with beach bars, I have never owned a bike with them, but have taken plenty out of test drives, and they are not for me..


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

for me apes are better.. I broke my elbow on a dirt bike and it hurt my elbo every time i rode 10 mins so they had to go...


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Practice, practice and more practice bro. The bike should NEVER tell you where to go, you tell it where to go. If you even allow those thoughts in your head you are at a disadvantage, always respect the machine but just remember that you are in control of it and not the other way around, "unless" you decide to ride like a fool
> 
> The one thing I will agree a 100% without a doubt is what trash said about the corners. Always look THROUGH the corner and to the point you want to go and NEVER at the guardrail and/or other crap you do not want to hit. I spent 15+ years riding motocross and that is one of the first things you learn, if you look at the rut in the track or the big ass boulder you will sure as hell hit it...
> 
> I would highly recommend you take a motorcycle riding course if you have not already. I know some people think they are stupid but that is BS. You get a lot of good info from those classes, some of the crap is stupid but there is a lot of stuff that will make you say "hmmmm"... :yes:


good advice mag...those classes are helpful even for seasoned riders:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> sup Man, I don't want to preach like I'm an authority of riding or motorcycle safety because after 20 years, I still get flushed once in a while, but it's what keeps me alive..
> 
> Yeah. like any practice it see how far you can go, before you have to go. that's why I mentions talking the bags off, wrapping up your lower crash bars, and sit in a parking lot till you can turn while dragging the floorboards. you will find that posture and head turning for exit acquisition is what it is all about.
> On the Road, My advice would be stay on the road, things get hairy doing 50mph in the grass. lol. Keep in mind bikes are made to go straight, and then only turn when your head does. that said, you can fish tail for 3 gears, and you only gonna highside or spin out, if you look down, or in that direction. As far as running over something, you can superman off the seat from a pot hole, and the bike will go straight, but the only way to catch a feel and lose the "nervous" is to practice anything that makes you nervous. Maybe a course will help boost confidence and proper technique. Rumble strips, grated bridges, wet lines, get the back end squirly, but if you stay calm, and look where you goin, you will get there.
> ...


all good advice for freddy...cant even add much to it...you and mag have it covered:thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

thanks again for everything fellaz....all them turning techniques are helpful as fuck...took it out last night to an empty parking lot and tried it and whooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hahahahaah...it's true, wherever you head and eyes go, so does the bike...seems a bit scary and uncomfortable doing u turns with your head turned, but damn does it make a world of difference.....thanks again !!!!


dropped my bars a bit...about an inch..inch and a half


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

homie said:


> all good advice for freddy...cant even add much to it...you and mag have it covered:thumbsup:


Thanks homie, looking out for our fellow riders is what we all do. I know you have done your share 




freddylokz said:


> thanks again for everything fellaz....all them turning techniques are helpful as fuck...took it out last night to an empty parking lot and tried it and whooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hahahahaah...it's true, wherever you head and eyes go, so does the bike...seems a bit scary and uncomfortable doing u turns with your head turned, but damn does it make a world of difference.....thanks again !!!!
> 
> 
> dropped my bars a bit...about an inch..inch and a half


The bike is looking tight bro, keep it up!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

freddylokz said:


> thanks again for everything fellaz....all them turning techniques are helpful as fuck...took it out last night to an empty parking lot and tried it and whooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hahahahaah...it's true, wherever you head and eyes go, so does the bike...seems a bit scary and uncomfortable doing u turns with your head turned, but damn does it make a world of difference.....thanks again !!!!
> 
> 
> dropped my bars a bit...about an inch..inch and a half


Anytime Bro, I hope it helps. Be safe and get your knees in the breeze..


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice pic


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> A few general rules and tips I'm sure everyone will agree on.
> 
> If the rear locks up, keep it locked up, or get it spinning again by revin it, and dumping the clutch.<< saved my life when I sideways at 75mphfor 100' in the middle lane... Biek will right itself..
> 
> ...


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

My '06 Deluxe


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> View attachment 554237
> 
> 
> SOLD...ON IT'S WAY TO AUSTRALIA.


God dyum....clean ass bike!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

riding dirty said:


> Nice pic


bad ass bike bro!!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> <<<WhiteTrash said:
> 
> 
> > A few general rules and tips I'm sure everyone will agree on.
> ...


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Seat almost done.


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Las Vegas supershow


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

riding dirty said:


> Las Vegas supershow


:thumbsup:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

riding dirty said:


> I didnt post my first thread to brag about the win.. I was actually disapponted..When I said there was nobody in my class.. There was nobody literally in my class.. I was the only full custom bike there..There were no second or third in full custom..To bring that bike and stay up many nights to go to vegas to go up against nobody really was a let down..I get it no money involved sucks..At the end of day easter egg or not why bring your shit to lose..Other people at the show won there bike classes. There were two other classes for bikes My bike engraved has been riden from san jose to reno and back.. All over..It just got finished with new paint.Im doing a few shows and then it becomes a rider again..People who know me know I rode that bike.. Your right a trophy isnt shit..Its the recognition for hours and hours of work and stress and money that goes in to it.. Excuse the fuck out of me for being proud and then some dude trying to knock it down cause its not your thing isnt cool. Fuck this and fuck that..Just cause that bikes on a turntable doesnt mean i don't ride.. Ive got other bikes to ride..Why can't you respect what we do..You don't have to like it, but why talk shit?!.Hell yeah im going to defend my shit..I went along way and spent a lot of money to only be by myself. In that class was my point .I didn't go there for that..Once again to the bike guys, bike and cars shows arent going to recognize our bikes if we don't show. Thats why there is no money..


this is truth. RidingDirty does ride. showing without competition does take the fun out of it. 





















MAG8888 said:


> You need not explain yourself and my apologies for coming off like an ass, I hope you can accept that. Your initial post just came off as being very arrogant and maybe that was not how you intended it to be but is sure sounded like it. As I said, your bike is bad ass so you really do not need to speak on it because it speaks for itself. My initial post was meant to be all in good fun, I was not trying to be a hater... that came later


Your just used to the jackoffs in OT :thumbsup:


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

C LOC said:


> My '06 Deluxe
> View attachment 557748
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Real nice Loc!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LSCustoms (Dec 22, 2011)

MAG8888 said:


> Shit looks tight bro, nice job! I wish you would have a little more of the motor sound in there, that motor is sounding healthy :thumbsup:




had to take it out for a sec today, will do a better video as i can, and open it up a little... but couldnt cause my son jumped on the back with me, sorry for the shitty camera angle... just put an AIM Variable Pressure clutch in it and rode it to make sure i didnt grenade the clutch, all seems well and the clutch seems night and day... dont mind the spider in the beginning has to do with the ford 9" video with the spider in it when it was alive...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

JustPosting said:


> this is truth. RidingDirty does ride. showing without competition does take the fun out of it.
> 
> Your just used to the jackoffs in OT :thumbsup:


I guess you have a point there :biggrin:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

LSCustoms said:


> had to take it out for a sec today, will do a better video as i can, and open it up a little... but couldnt cause my son jumped on the back with me, sorry for the shitty camera angle... just put an AIM Variable Pressure clutch in it and rode it to make sure i didnt grenade the clutch, all seems well and the clutch seems night and day... dont mind the spider in the beginning has to do with the ford 9" video with the spider in it when it was alive...


Very cool update on the VPC, I have always wondered how those hold up and if they actually make that much difference (sounds like it did). The bike is looking nice and sounding mean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

LSCustoms said:


> had to take it out for a sec today, will do a better video as i can, and open it up a little... but couldnt cause my son jumped on the back with me, sorry for the shitty camera angle... just put an AIM Variable Pressure clutch in it and rode it to make sure i didnt grenade the clutch, all seems well and the clutch seems night and day... dont mind the spider in the beginning has to do with the ford 9" video with the spider in it when it was alive...


Does it work as advertised? Let me know when you have a chance to hammer it a bit..


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Does it work as advertised? Let me know when you have a chance to hammer it a bit..


Most of what I have read on the HD forums is positive. There was some grumbling about it wearing out prematurely but that was minimal. I have run a hrydraulic clutch on my last 3-bikes so I am not sure if I could even pull the clutch on an HD :facepalm:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

MAG8888 said:


> Most of what I have read on the HD forums is positive. There was some grumbling about it wearing out prematurely but that was minimal. I have run a hrydraulic clutch on my last 3-bikes so I am not sure if I could even pull the clutch on an HD :facepalm:


My clutch pull isn't bad on the RG. Even in rally traffic. But I'd like to feel what the VPC feels like. 

I bought and am building this bike for runs. With my 97 Heritage I missed the long highway runs I pulled with my old Dyna. I pulled 800 miles in 21 hours on that wide glide. I was lucky to get 450-500 a day with the Softail the way it was set up. And that was a one day pull, next day 300-400 ya know. You could hammer out a sword on my taint after day 3. Now I got my Road Glide, build it for highway speeds 85-100mph. Looking forward to covering some ground next summer.

Any prices on the Motor yet Mags??


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> My clutch pull isn't bad on the RG. Even in rally traffic. But I'd like to feel what the VPC feels like.
> 
> I bought and am building this bike for runs. With my 97 Heritage I missed the long highway runs I pulled with my old Dyna. I pulled 800 miles in 21 hours on that wide glide. I was lucky to get 450-500 a day with the Softail the way it was set up. And that was a one day pull, next day 300-400 ya know. You could hammer out a sword on my taint after day 3. Now I got my Road Glide, build it for highway speeds 85-100mph.* Looking forward to covering some ground next summer*.
> 
> *Any prices on the Motor yet Mags?*?


You should hit me up bro, I would like to hit the highway with a fellow LIL rider. So far I am in about $800 just for the parts. Now I need to see what the machine shop is going to charge me to bore my cylinders out .20 over... :yessad:


----------



## LSCustoms (Dec 22, 2011)

MAG8888 said:


> Very cool update on the VPC, I have always wondered how those hold up and if they actually make that much difference (sounds like it did). The bike is looking nice and sounding mean bro :thumbsup:


thanks! yep so far huge difference... my previous video to that, shows me putting it in, it was super easy, took about at most 30 minutes



<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Does it work as advertised? Let me know when you have a chance to hammer it a bit..


yes it does! exceeded my expectations and when the camera went off and my son got off, I (I mean my stunt double) got on it a few times, even dumped the clutch and slid it a little bit... its like night and day as far as the clutch goes... one thing to note (with the vp92t) when you are low rpm, the clutch lever pull seems lighter/easier than stock... but when you get on it, the higher the rpm, the harder the clutch lever pull (i guess more pressure to hold up to the torque)... so it may surprise you at first couple pulls, but then you get used to it, the clutch works 10 times better, in my opinion!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Some more chop sweetness


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Dont really know what to say about this one. Sure theres a lot of neat detail work, but i dont fully feel it. Still intresting to look at.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Dont really know what to say about this one. Sure theres a lot of neat detail work, but i dont fully feel it. Still intresting to look at.


For some less is more like the green truimph, and for many, more is always better, like this twisted everything, copper hard lined compression fittings everywhere Knuckle. I personally like them plain and mechanical like the triumph, but thats the difference, built to ride, built to show..


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

LSCustoms said:


> thanks! yep so far huge difference... my previous video to that, shows me putting it in, it was super easy, took about at most 30 minutes
> 
> 
> yes it does! exceeded my expectations and when the camera went off and my son got off, I (I mean my stunt double) got on it a few times, even dumped the clutch and slid it a little bit... its like night and day as far as the clutch goes... one thing to note (with the vp92t) when you are low rpm, the clutch lever pull seems lighter/easier than stock... but when you get on it, the higher the rpm, the harder the clutch lever pull (i guess more pressure to hold up to the torque)... so it may surprise you at first couple pulls, but then you get used to it, the clutch works 10 times better, in my opinion!


I'll have to see if it fits on the list. but thanks for the great review. :thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

THE MAN doin his thing.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

dogbonekustoms said:


> THE MAN doin his thing.


those are some cool ol school pics!








my 69 impala back in the day


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

my 96 nostalgia without front brakes! clean looking but not great when you want to stop quickly! no blinkers and no horn. I like less it looks good most of the time.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Yank said:


> those are some cool ol school pics!
> View attachment 559079
> 
> 
> my 69 impala back in the day


Thanx for the old pics 
The biker in front of the line of CHiPs is funny as hell. Wonder what the story is on it.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Yank said:


> those are some cool ol school pics!
> View attachment 559079
> 
> 
> my 69 impala back in the day



Is that a pic of the Narc of the year?? nice pan


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

BIG MARC said:


>


Looking good as always Big Marc! I sold my RK, but already picked up a new project. I'll shoot some pics as we make progress.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

El ****** said:


> Looking good as always Big Marc! I sold my RK, but already picked up a new project. I'll shoot some pics as we make progress.


Thanks ****** and congrats to you and the luccy new owner.Couldn't get enough extra loot to come get it off you but I am destined to get a RK soon!Looking forward to the build up pics.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

BIG MARC said:


>


Looks good Marc!! I really like the paint work.. not a common color choice:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Looks good Marc!! I really like the paint work.. not a common color choice:thumbsup:


Thanks WT.A lil Candy Tangerine,3 flakes,3 pearls,copper leaf,a lil verigated gold/orange leaf and pinstripe.Wanted it custom but still a lil lowrider flavor,base is from an Impala but maybe a lil to much on pearls.Almost looks like some parts don't match :happysad:

How's it going with your RG?


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


>


this bike is really clean its the look im goin with my bobber


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, i really like it too. Your projects :thumbsup: Keep us up to date

Heres one i took a few pics at last month local Mooneyes cafè reunion. The details are amazing. The amount of hand crafted parts on this thing is too much to keep track of.

















Tubing bender? Screw that :worship:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

More Mooneyes goodness


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

This sweet pan is in his 3rd incarnation, that i know of. Built by Frankie of Chop Works in Turin. To me he is the best bike builder in the country, and if you are into this style of bike its hard to argue. The Kustom car scene in Italy is lacking big time, lowriders even less. But at least we have a lot of bad ass bike builders.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Yeah, i really like it too. Your projects :thumbsup: Keep us up to date
> 
> Heres one i took a few pics at last month local Mooneyes cafè reunion. The details are amazing. The amount of hand crafted parts on this thing is too much to keep track of.
> 
> ...


That bitch is bad as fuck........


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I just want mine really clean and simple no turn signals no speedo just what u need to ride and i plan on riding it alot


----------



## Crash'd Artwerks (Oct 24, 2012)

This is my old Fat Boy. I fabricated the tail light/license plate bracket and used a '37 Ford tail light.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Crash'd Artwerks said:


> This is my old Fat Boy. I fabricated the tail light/license plate bracket and used a '37 Ford tail light.


Looks good bro, that plate holder is solid. I do not care for the "repop" shit they have for the tailights but I like that used the real deal :thumbsup:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice fat boy i told my homeboy there nice all they need is spokes


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> Nice fat boy i told my homeboy there nice all they need is spokes


Can you say "snow" biatch... hno: Fuck that white worthless shit, CO is not for me


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SOME PICS FROM VEGAS


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

might grab these...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-RISE-APE...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item53ef79fcdd


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

freddylokz said:


> might grab these...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-RISE-APE...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item53ef79fcdd


Those are COO!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> Can you say "snow" biatch... hno: Fuck that white worthless shit, CO is not for me


Yup i hate the winter


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

View attachment 560878


Diffrent for sure. I sorta like it.
But what engine is that? Kinda looks like an evo with pan heads. But im far to ignorant on harley engines to kno for sure.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Impalas Car SHow Fresno


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Impalas Car SHow Fresno


Thanks for sharing the pics bro! Loving all of them but this would be the one for me.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

So I just got the cases split and cleaning out my low end on the rigid. Has a lot of metal pieces from the piston that melted/cracked and beat the shit out of the head. Should have it done by next weekend I hope. TP Engineering has the most fucking expensive parts around. Some things (like the pistons) you can only purchase through them. Two .20 over pistons were $300 each, ouch :yessad:

So now I may be sleeping outside because I went out and bought another bike. I have been resistant to getting off the rigid so I said fuck it and found this 08 Night Train. I think the only thing I will change (for now) is the bars. I do not care for the drag bars and I have drag bars on my WCC. I think some black 16" square apes would look cool. It has a lot of shit done to it. This is my first time owning a Shotgun Shock air system, seems very good so far. 

It's got the Heartland 200 rear swingarm/fender and strut kit and a stretched tank so I think that was what sold me. I had an 04 Night Train before and there is not an easier bike to keep clean


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

I really like it. Curious to see the square apes on, althou im a sucker for short bars


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

freddylokz said:


> might grab these...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-RISE-APE...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item53ef79fcdd


hey bro, dont do through the changes without making sure ur comfortable. looks dont mean shit if you cant ride.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

A FEW BIKES I PAINTED AND STRIPED SET UP AT THE IMPALAS CAR SHOW IN FRESNO


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice work homie :thumbsup: That red Deluxe is clean and the fender work looks sick. Very good idea getting the business card pic in there :yes:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

MAG8888 said:


> Nice work homie :thumbsup: That red Deluxe is clean and the fender work looks sick. Very good idea getting the business card pic in there :yes:


THANKS!


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> hey bro, dont do through the changes without making sure ur comfortable. looks dont mean shit if you cant ride.


i said "might" cause that's next hahaha...my homies dad has those exact bars, so imma try them out sometime this week....same kind of bike and everything, so it should be spot on


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics bro! Loving all of them but this would be the one for me.


REMINDS ME OF STR8 LOCO'S FIRST PAINTJOB.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone know who makes these bars? Looking for a set of 18's and can't find anything to work with the batwing.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.jpcycles.com/product/501-325 here is 16s but maybe u can hit them up bro


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

freddylokz said:


> i said "might" cause that's next hahaha...my homies dad has those exact bars, so imma try them out sometime this week....same kind of bike and everything, so it should be spot on


rite on... i love my apes


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> http://www.jpcycles.com/product/501-325 here is 16s but maybe u can hit them up bro


Thanks Joe. I'll check it out.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


:O That black w/red one with the moon bars is real baaad.
Amazing how much handle bars can completeley change the looks.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> rite on... i love my apes


surprisingly they're more comfortable then my beach bars...my cousin runs 16's on his, and they're hella comfortable....especially while turning


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

El ****** said:


> Anyone know who makes these bars? Looking for a set of 18's and can't find anything to work with the batwing.
> View attachment 561986


HOPE I DID THIS RIGHT http://www.hillcountrycustomcycles.com/Handlebar-Kits-C54.aspx. AND HELPS YOU OUT BRO.


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

got this new forge tec 21" devil tail wheel and new tire if anyone is intrested..also my 2000 night train for trade whatcha got


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3103 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3103 của jess000, trên Flickr


That looks good. I think the front tire is a 23". is that the stock fender? I want to go with a 26 or a 23 front tire but man it's expensive! consider the 23 a groundbreaker for cholo style heritages! props to you brother!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3103 của jess000, trên Flickr


Fucking nice right there homie :thumbsup: What kind of stand or bar is that at the base of the swingarm? Also, what kind of breather(s) you running? It almost looks like you edited/flipped the photo so the breather is on the opposite side :dunno:




Yank said:


> That looks good. I think the front tire is a 23". is that the stock fender? I want to go with a 26 or a 23 front tire but man it's expensive! consider the 23 a groundbreaker for cholo style heritages! props to you brother!


That wheel cannot be any bigger that a 23" (IMO). I would not recommend a 26" wheel, why outside of it being a fad like the choppers and the fat rear wheel (again, IMO). The 21" or 23" looks great and you do not have to cut the neck or rake the tree's, plus it handles better... :yes:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> HOPE I DID THIS RIGHT http://www.hillcountrycustomcycles.com/Handlebar-Kits-C54.aspx. AND HELPS YOU OUT BRO.


hey bro can you post a pic of ur bike looks just like mine..


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_3103 của jess000, trên Flickr


SEEN THAT BADBOY IN PERSON.....BEAUTIFUL FUCKEN BIKE


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

MAG8888 said:


> So I just got the cases split and cleaning out my low end on the rigid. Has a lot of metal pieces from the piston that melted/cracked and beat the shit out of the head. Should have it done by next weekend I hope. TP Engineering has the most fucking expensive parts around. Some things (like the pistons) you can only purchase through them. Two .20 over pistons were $300 each, ouch :yessad:
> 
> So now I may be sleeping outside because I went out and bought another bike. I have been resistant to getting off the rigid so I said fuck it and found this 08 Night Train. I think the only thing I will change (for now) is the bars. I do not care for the drag bars and I have drag bars on my WCC. I think some black 16" square apes would look cool. It has a lot of shit done to it. This is my first time owning a Shotgun Shock air system, seems very good so far.
> 
> It's got the Heartland 200 rear swingarm/fender and strut kit and a stretched tank so I think that was what sold me. I had an 04 Night Train before and there is not an easier bike to keep clean


Nice find Maggs. I figured that engine was gonna run you, thats why I asked a while back. If I get to build another hell raiser it will be off a Night train. Sick scoot brother!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

MAG8888 said:


> Fucking nice right there homie :thumbsup: What kind of stand or bar is that at the base of the swingarm? Also, what kind of breather(s) you running? It almost looks like you edited/flipped the photo so the breather is on the opposite side :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go 26,not a fad or trend unless u trailer it or let it sit in the garage.Handles just like a 21 or 23.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

MAG8888 said:


> Fucking nice right there homie :thumbsup: What kind of stand or bar is that at the base of the swingarm? Also, what kind of breather(s) you running? It almost looks like you edited/flipped the photo so the breather is on the opposite side :dunno:
> 
> _*No edit work on this one it is one of the cleanest HD in the Desert
> *_
> ...



ttt


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Poundn to Laughlin...


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> hey bro can you post a pic of ur bike looks just like mine..
> View attachment 562474


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

BIG MARC said:


> Go 26,not a fad or trend unless u trailer it or let it sit in the garage.Handles just like a 21 or 23.


Glides lookin good Marc. I have a question. I see a lot of pics of riders in Cali, all wearing full face masks, gloves, and leathers. It looks like a sunny 75 day. And nobody wears boots. just sneakers..Why is that? Nothing but L&R brother, just an honest question.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RichesHD by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Glides lookin good Marc. I have a question. I see a lot of pics of riders in Cali, all wearing full face masks, gloves, and leathers. It looks like a sunny 75 day. And nobody wears boots. just sneakers..Why is that? Nothing but L&R brother, just an honest question.


LOL!All good brother I take it all with a grain of salt...life is too short to get stressed or pissy about someones comments over the interwebz.Besides I never saw it as trash talk.It was in the 50s early morning but did heat up to 75 late afternoon.Me personally I wear shoes intown and boots on long runs or outta town,I live in Las Vegas so the weather gets screwy in October-March so you have to be ready for whatever.Thx for props.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


> RichesHD by familiagrafix, on Flickr


Nice HOG


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> Go 26,not a fad or trend unless u trailer it or let it sit in the garage.Handles just like a 21 or 23.


No bro everything is a fad except for riding itself, that is the only thing that will remain the same homie. Long bikes, raked bikes, lowered bikes, big wheels, small wheels etc. etc. it's all good and shows individuality but it all comes and it all goes. The chops in the 90's were getting crazy with 200 rear tires than it was 280 and finally got up to 330. Same with front rims now, 18" to 21" to 23" to 26" and now 30". 

Don't get me wrong, I like them ALL, and appreciate everyon's style. All I am saying is that you have to change the geometry of the bike when you go past a 23" wheel. The sole reason to do that is to accomodate the wheel and lines of the bike, it is not to make the bike handle better although many bikes handle great (like yours I'm sure), but it also handled great without a 26" wheel. 

Here is the main point though, that scoot looks good and you ride the shit out of it so that's all that matters :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

MAG8888 said:


> No bro everything is a fad except for riding itself, that is the only thing that will remain the same homie. Long bikes, raked bikes, lowered bikes, big wheels, small wheels etc. etc. it's all good and shows individuality but it all comes and it all goes. The chops in the 90's were getting crazy with 200 rear tires than it was 280 and finally got up to 330. Same with front rims now, 18" to 21" to 23" to 26" and now 30".
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like them ALL, and appreciate everyon's style. All I am saying is that you have to change the geometry of the bike when you go past a 23" wheel. The sole reason to do that is to accomodate the wheel and lines of the bike, it is not to make the bike handle better although many bikes handle great (like yours I'm sure), but it also handled great without a 26" wheel.
> 
> Here is the main point though, that scoot looks good and you ride the shit out of it so that's all that matters :thumbsup:


REAL TALK.:thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> Nice find Maggs. I figured that engine was gonna run you, thats why I asked a while back. If I get to build another hell raiser it will be off a Night train. Sick scoot brother!!


Thanks bro, I am loving it so far. It is nice to be back on something that you turn the key and go. The WCC should be done next week, and than I am putting it up for sale. If I can break even (or close to it) that would be cool. It is going to be a beast and tempting to keep it but just more work than riding if with that size motor in a rigid frame.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> Thanks bro, I am loving it so far. It is nice to be back on something that you turn the key and go. The WCC should be done next week, and than I am putting it up for sale. If I can break even (or close to it) that would be cool. It is going to be a beast and tempting to keep it but just more work than riding if with that size motor in a rigid frame.


What u mean that size in a rigid?


----------



## ROLiFER559 (Jan 27, 2008)

4 SALE OR TRADE.. MAKE OFFER..















THIS PIC WAS TAKN THIS WEEKND^^


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> What u mean that size in a rigid?


It is not so much the rigid (my bad) it is the fact that it is a 124" worked TP that is not rubber mounted. The fucker just vibrates so hard that it is a " should I use blue or red locktite" after each ride. The 121" TP is quite a bit smooth because it has the long skirt pistons, the 124" are really short and create more vibration.

I have ridden a shit load of bikes (foreign too) and this fucker is scary. It has so much low end torque and it pulls hard thru every damn gear. Obviusly it is not set-up to handle like a sport bike so that shit can get you in trouble if it is not a straight line hno:

Here is a very short video of my black WCC I just sold, it was fast but not close to this new beast...


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> HOPE I DID THIS RIGHT http://www.hillcountrycustomcycles.com/Handlebar-Kits-C54.aspx. AND HELPS YOU OUT BRO.


Thanks Hector! I'll check these out.


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

BIG MARC said:


> Go 26,not a fad or trend unless u trailer it or let it sit in the garage.Handles just like a 21 or 23.


Damn Big Marc......this bitch is off the chain!!!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> What u mean that size in a rigid?


After re-reading my posts I see what you were asking. The Night Train pics and me referencing a rigid are two different bikes. I have a WCC that is getting the top-end rebuilt and that is the bike I am talking about, this one...


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

BIG MARC said:


> LOL!All good brother I take it all with a grain of salt...life is too short to get stressed or pissy about someones comments over the interwebz.Besides I never saw it as trash talk.It was in the 50s early morning but did heat up to 75 late afternoon.Me personally I wear shoes intown and boots on long runs or outta town,I live in Las Vegas so the weather gets screwy in October-March so you have to be ready for whatever.Thx for props.


It's the best time of year to ride though. After Oct here it almost gets unbearable. low 30's, might warm upto 45 low 50 for a few hours. With all the sand and salt on the road I usually stop riding in Nov, Dec. But the mask is on, Chaps are on, gontlet gloves, and I almost always wear boots.. On My bucket list is to ride from Nogales to Vegas through Sedona, and Flaggstaff.. If I do it it will be in Sept, Oct cause I'm more use to the temp ranges. Some Day Brother...


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Happy Halloween to all you Pimps, Players and even a few of you Pussy's out there.. Haha.. Be safe!!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> View attachment 563085
> 
> Happy Halloween to all you Pimps, Players and even a few of you Pussy's out there.. Haha.. Be safe!!



hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


:wave:...whats up bro


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

<<<WhiteTrash said:


> View attachment 563085
> 
> Happy Halloween to all you Pimps, Players and even a few of you Pussy's out there.. Haha.. Be safe!!


Same to ya brother, be safe but have a good time doing it!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Lunas64 said:


>


Is that a V Star. If so you did a nice job with it. How long and how did you mold the whole rear.. Nice..


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I posted it up for a member of mine Her name is Sugar. She had this built. I dont know the Details, Except that it badass! As normal, Pics dont do it justice!


----------



## mac77571 (Aug 28, 2012)

Lone star rally is here ! I'll post pics soon


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Damnit Lunas, that looks bad ass! Got a profile shot?


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Damnit Lunas, that looks bad ass! Got a profile shot?


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Nice!!
Full size Hot Wheels toy


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

homie said:


> :wave:...whats up bro


QUE PASA BIG DOGG...HOWS THAT GLIDE COMING ALONG?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> QUE PASA BIG DOGG...HOWS THAT GLIDE COMING ALONG?


so far so good karnal.......but looking to go back to a road king again


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

El ****** said:


> Anyone know who makes these bars? Looking for a set of 18's and can't find anything to work with the batwing.
> View attachment 561986


we made those bars here @ fresno customs they are 23".


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

just ordered my apes from demons, cant wait


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

fresnocustoms559 said:


> we made those bars here @ fresno customs they are 23".


Those things are awesome!! Can you PM me your contact info? I'd like to order something similar if you're still making bars.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

I have my 1995 FAT BOY FLSTF FOR SALE, 6500 FIRM. OR POSSIBLE TRADE, PM ANY OFFERS OR POTENTIAL TRADES.
BRAND NEW TIRES, SEAT GETTING RE UPHOLSTERED, SAMSON FISH TAIL EXHAUST LOTS OF EXTRA CHROME. 
11,xxx MILES.
ANY QUESTIONS OR DETAILED PHOTOS PLEASE PM.


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

cid:FEAFAB78-B2C5-4B94-A3B2-C79BD34D6A50/photo.JPG


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

My95Fleety said:


>


Clean


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

they'll be in on monday !!!!!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> they'll be in on monday !!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

great thead. just found it got a lot of good info. hers a pic of my bike i just got it last oct. my first harley


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

For Sale..1998 heritage softail. 17,000 miles 2 week old rims and tires. 21'' and 18''. All chromed. Original paint with pinstripes by Alan Signs Salinas. Call Alex (831) 206-9307


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

el cuate-g said:


> View attachment 567538
> View attachment 567539
> View attachment 567540
> For Sale..1998 heritage softail. 17,000 miles 2 week old rims and tires. 21'' and 18''. All chromed. Original paint with pinstripes by Alan Signs Salinas. Call Alex (831) 206-9307


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin::420::thumbsup:


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

Forgot to put the price on that harley. $12,000.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

el cuate-g said:


> View attachment 567538
> View attachment 567539
> View attachment 567540
> For Sale..1998 heritage softail. 17,000 miles 2 week old rims and tires. 21'' and 18''. All chromed. Original paint with pinstripes by Alan Signs Salinas. Call Alex (831) 206-9307


firme vicla cuate:thumbsup:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

*night train*

2000 harley night train still for sale or trade 8k 
96" motor andrews cams,heads shaved and ported,comp adj pushrods,bassani pipes,full billet clutch and clutches,ross pistons and also have this 21" forge tec devil tail wheel with bike


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Homie


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

best place to get braded steel cables for my apes ?????


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

freddylokz said:


> best place to get braded steel cables for my apes ?????


Magnums are all I've ever used. Never compared them to Barnetts. But that's top of the list. If you ride in the rain or wash it a lot, keep em lubricated and they'll work forever.. jp cycles or Dennis Kirk carry them, shop em both and look for coupons..


----------



## Thee_Sofaking (Feb 24, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Thee_Sofaking (Feb 24, 2012)

ROLiFER559 said:


> 4 SALE OR TRADE.. MAKE OFFER..
> View attachment 562632
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 63 impala if your interested


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

freddylokz said:


> best place to get braded steel cables for my apes ?????


Magnum is what I use too. Their braided lines are the brightest but you can't use them with other lines because you will tell the difference


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

QVO LOCO said:


> View attachment 554237
> 
> 
> SOLD...ON IT'S WAY TO AUSTRALIA.


You start anything new yet Loco?


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

scrape'n-by said:


> 2000 harley night train still for sale or trade 8k
> 96" motor andrews cams,heads shaved and ported,comp adj pushrods,bassani pipes,full billet clutch and clutches,ross pistons and also have this 21" forge tec devil tail wheel with bike


WOW, those wheels are the shit man. Since im into old school chops i think its the first bilet wheel i like ever. I'd totally roll it. :thumbsup:

Found this in an old Van Nuys cruise folder. Think is bad ass.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

El ****** said:


> You start anything new yet Loco?


NOT YET DOGG...GOT A COUPLE THINGS BREWING IN MY HEAD THOUGH...ILL BE BACK SOON


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> NOT YET DOGG...GOT A COUPLE THINGS BREWING IN MY HEAD THOUGH...ILL BE BACK SOON


something from the bottom up carnal...get a rolling frame:nicoderm:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 569843


WoW :0 ! That is comin along GREAT!
I see its a kawa 4 too, so since im gonna do one as well i have some questions, the wheels on mine are the same, what year is yours, what frame did you use and whats the engine size. Mines a 400 i think.
Thanx homie


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> WoW :0 ! That is comin along GREAT!
> I see its a kawa 4 too, so since im gonna do one as well i have some questions, the wheels on mine are the same, what year is yours, what frame did you use and whats the engine size. Mines a 400 i think.
> Thanx homie


Its a 1982 kz1000 I used the same wheels and hardtailed the same frame I built a kz440 before also


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

ah great. Since the bike is still at my friends i couldnt check firdt hand. The frame looks great which is a plus cause im happy to mod the original as long as it dont look like shit. And yeah its a kz440.
Gotta find a rear wheel thou cause its broken at the hub. I hope mine will look as good as yours. Keep up the grest work, n thanx for replying. :thumbsup:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> ah great. Since the bike is still at my friends i couldnt check firdt hand. The frame looks great which is a plus cause im happy to mod the original as long as it dont look like shit. And yeah its a kz440.
> Gotta find a rear wheel thou cause its broken at the hub. I hope mine will look as good as yours. Keep up the grest work, n thanx for replying. :thumbsup:


The problem with kawasaki is there tempramental when it comes to cut pipes and pod air filters


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Heres my old kz440 I have pics of a bunch of bikes I done in project rides its called BLACKWIDOW hope that helps


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Bad ass. It will be sometime before i start but this is some proper inspiration. Mean bike.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Bad ass. It will be sometime before i start but this is some proper inspiration. Mean bike.


Thanx keep me posted


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

QVO LOCO said:


> NOT YET DOGG...GOT A COUPLE THINGS BREWING IN MY HEAD THOUGH...ILL BE BACK SOON


Can't wait to see what you bring next. I'm making some good progress on my new one. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

homie said:


> something from the bottom up carnal...get a rolling frame:nicoderm:


Yup that's the way I'm leaning. Then again a road glide is calling my name!


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

El ****** said:


> Can't wait to see what you bring next. I'm making some good progress on my new one. I'll post some pics soon.


Thanks ******! Likewise! I wanna see what you go going on too!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

QVO LOCO said:


> Yup that's the way I'm leaning. Then again a road glide is calling my name!


:thumbsup:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

QVO LOCO said:


> Yup that's the way I'm leaning. Then again a road glide is calling my name!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Are you guys with spokes running tubes or did you convert your rim to tubless?? Is there a kit you can buy or some glue you can get at the local auto or hardware store that will work just as good?? Is there any benefits to go tubless or just leave well enough alone and keep the tubes??


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Impala killer said:


> Are you guys with spokes running tubes or did you convert your rim to tubless?? Is there a kit you can buy or some glue you can get at the local auto or hardware store that will work just as good?? Is there any benefits to go tubless or just leave well enough alone and keep the tubes??



Leave the tube in.I'm on a 26" (non-wire rim) and still running a tube just as an extra precaution for those unsightly bumps in the road....gotta protect that wheel mayne!


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BIG MARC said:


> Leave the tube in.I'm on a 26" (non-wire rim) and still running a tube just as an extra precaution for those unsightly bumps in the road....gotta protect that wheel mayne!


Can u explain that better like how wuld the tube help protect the rim and any other feedback from anyone else is appreciated


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Impala killer said:


> Can u explain that better like how wuld the tube help protect the rim and any other feedback from anyone else is appreciated


Big wheels mean small tires that can un seat or blow the bead with big pot holes. But it doesn't matter. If you get a flat just run it. I've gotten 2 flats up front on a 21" wheel. First one I rode 6 miles at highway speed on the highway to a gas station to get picked up. The second I just rode home 5 or 6 miles and destroyed the rim when the tube was falling out and the tire started to come apart. It will be fine if you don't turn, or stop and turn. But the heat up real fast. when I got off the highway my Avon stuck to my hand like roofing tar.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I got a 21 up front


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> Yup that's the way I'm leaning. Then again a road glide is calling my name!


getting rid of my glide this weekend....going back to a road king....bone stock....cant wait to start hooking it up:yes:


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

Coming out soon for 2013.


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

KACHANILLA said:


> Coming out soon for 2013.


WHAT BRAND AND SIZE IS YOUR REAR TIRE? WHAT YEAR IS YOUR BIKE?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

latest issue of HOT Bike. I noticed John covered a cool rosarito run. i sent a pic to him as well that he used.


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

QVO LOCO said:


> WHAT BRAND AND SIZE IS YOUR REAR TIRE? WHAT YEAR IS YOUR BIKE?


The bike is a 2005 RoadKing and rear tire is a Vee Bubber 150/60B18.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

KACHANILLA said:


> The bike is a 2005 RoadKing and rear tire is a Vee Bubber 150/60B18.


Is the front tire a 21"? who made the back rim?


----------



## og68ss (Aug 16, 2007)

fs/ft first year of the roadglides all og ready 
to roll anywhere, odom reads 71xxx was redone in
2000 has maybe 7k lookn for pre 69 impalas


----------



## og68ss (Aug 16, 2007)

Can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

KACHANILLA said:


> The bike is a 2005 RoadKing and rear tire is a Vee Bubber 150/60B18.


GRACIAS KACHANILLA...HOPEFULLY THAT BACK WHITEWALL STAYS WHITE BRO...V-RUBBER WAS HAVING ALOT OF TROUBLE WITH THE WHITEWALLS TURNING YELLOW....BUT I DID HEAR THEY HAVE A NEW AND IMPROVED BATCH SO HOPEFULLY THAT IS WHAT YOU GOT. CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR BIKE DONE!:thumbsup: KEEP POSTING PICS OF THE PROGRESS!


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

Anybody know how to post pics from an iPhone


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

Just got my part back from striper.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

KACHANILLA said:


> Just got my part back from striper.


te aventastes carnal.....y arriba el chicalon!!!...colonia pro-hogar!!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

can any body get find some info on the antenna on the front fender?....hopefully the owner is kool with me using his idea


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

its not really an antennea i think its a bomb accesory kinda like these fender guides... i never saw that before it looks cool though..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930-s-1940...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e74ba2c7c&vxp=mtr


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

homie said:


> View attachment 574519
> can any body get find some info on the antenna on the front fender?....hopefully the owner is kool with me using his idea


It's not a antenna. It's a bomb accessory there are signal light or parking lamps.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

KACHANILLA said:


> Just got my part back from striper.


Looking good I'm sure its going to look nice put together.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

KACHANILLA said:


> Just got my part back from striper.[/QUOTE
> 
> Nice paint, looks really good.
> 
> ...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty:


Nice


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> its not really an antennea i think its a bomb accesory kinda like these fender guides... i never saw that before it looks cool though..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930-s-1940...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e74ba2c7c&vxp=mtr


thank you bro:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

KACHANILLA said:


> It's not a antenna. It's a bomb accessory there are signal light or parking lamps.


ok...gracias kachanilla


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

KACHANILLA said:


> Just got my part back from striper.


AYYYYY GUEY!:wow: LOOKS GOOD KACHANILLA!!...SE SACO UN 10 EL PINTOR AND THE STRIPER TOO. WHO DID IT? I LIKE THE WAY YOU RAN THAT CHEVY EXHAUST PORT ON THE BAG:thumbsup:


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

KACHANILLA said:


> Just got my part back from striper.


Looks real good, nice color combo .


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

delinquint 61 said:


> great thead. just found it got a lot of good info. hers a pic of my bike i just got it last oct. my first harley
> View attachment 567279


Looks good , :thumbsup:


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

Mr Solorio said:


> Looks good , :thumbsup:


whats up homie


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

..picked up this road king last week...gotta hook it up...time to look for a 21


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

homie said:


> View attachment 575925
> ..picked up this road king last week...gotta hook it up...time to look for a 21


what year bro?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> what year bro?


whats up big joe:wave:....its an 06 bro


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

homie said:


> View attachment 575925
> ..picked up this road king last week...gotta hook it up...time to look for a 21


Nice


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

homie said:


> whats up big joe:wave:....its an 06 bro


:thumbsup: you missed the wind hitting you huh... I like the chrome front end on the road kings and i like to feel the wind... one day ill join the glide fad... but no time soon


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 64glide (Oct 28, 2012)

jus finished my glide what you guys think?


----------



## 64glide (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> :thumbsup: you missed the wind hitting you huh... I like the chrome front end on the road kings and i like to feel the wind... one day ill join the glide fad... but no time soon


yeah bro...wanted to go back to the style i had like the pic on my avi....my old bike.....fairing was comfortable tho


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Nice


it"ll get there bro...thanx:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

64glide said:


> View attachment 576052


bad ass bro!!!


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

my lil mans first ride happened to be in front of thousands at a xmas parade on saturday...haha


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Mine getting it totally redone


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

I figured you would enjoy the view from the back a little more than the bike


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Mine getting it totally redone


kool....what are you doing to it?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> my lil mans first ride happened to be in front of thousands at a xmas parade on saturday...haha


gotta teach them young:thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

homie said:


> kool....what are you doing to it?


Stretched tank, fenders, and hardbags. And adding some 16" gangsta apes. And a 21


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

freddylokz said:


> my lil mans first ride happened to be in front of thousands at a xmas parade on saturday...haha


That is too cool. where do you live where a helmet is not required? I am jealous!!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

MAG8888 said:


> I figured you would enjoy the view from the back a little more than the bike


sweet!


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a 08 roadking classic and have an ad on craigslist selling or trading for a heritage or a deluxe. Am i making a mistake? I had a softail before the roadking but can't seem to get used to it, always see myself leaning more towards the softails. Any input, I have been juggling the idea for a while now and have decided to keep it unless they offer me something I can't refuse. The roadking seems so much bulkier...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

MAG8888 said:


> I figured you would enjoy the view from the back a little more than the bike


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Yank said:


> That is too cool. where do you live where a helmet is not required? I am jealous!!


He said he was in a parade,they usually don't trip then nor on his son riding with. :thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

Yank said:


> That is too cool. where do you live where a helmet is not required? I am jealous!!


southern cali..imperial valley, bro...helmets are required, but it was a parade so nobody was trippin....


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Stretched tank, fenders, and hardbags. And adding some 16" gangsta apes. And a 21


:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

jml said:


> I have a 08 roadking classic and have an ad on craigslist selling or trading for a heritage or a deluxe. Am i making a mistake? I had a softail before the roadking but can't seem to get used to it, always see myself leaning more towards the softails. Any input, I have been juggling the idea for a while now and have decided to keep it unless they offer me something I can't refuse. The roadking seems so much bulkier...


to each there own bro...i had a road king...went to a glide...now back to a road king....what ever you enjoy best


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how often do staters and voltage regulators go out on a 02 road king..I took a ride sunday and on the way back i was on the freeway and the bike started trippin i looked down and the odometer wasnt even showing and the battery was dying.. check engine light came on and i limped it off the freeway.. battery was dead... got it home after i was stuck on the side of the road for 2 hours. charged my battery and it keeps a charge, i put a meter across the battery terminals and started the bike and the voltage didnt raise when i reved the motor... i pulled the inspection cover and the oil didnt stink (the reason i say that is i did some reading) also the battery holds a charge but i havent put a load tester on it to see if its the battery but i will do that today


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Big Joe its all that beat you got big homie lol


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

If thats the original its already 10 years old, its about due...its probably your stator. If your battery got a full charge take it for a short ride and then check the battery again, it will likely have dropped cause everything is running just off the battery. Stators more of a pain cause you have to take the primary apart to change it, the regulator you just plug in from outside the primary case. We just changed both out on my bro's fatboy, not too bad. I think parts will run about 150 +/-...good luck! Sometimes the insulation on the 2 wires that run to the regulator (inside the primary) get worn out with the vibration and end up shorting out...


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

you guys running road kings, how much do you lower the front ends. I have the adjustable lowering kit in mine from Progressive, its the Drop In Kit. I lowered mine 1.5" but then gained 3/4" with the 21" wheel. Would like to lower it another inch but am worried about what it will do to the ride. thanks


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

jml said:


> If thats the original its already 10 years old, its about due...its probably your stator. If your battery got a full charge take it for a short ride and then check the battery again, it will likely have dropped cause everything is running just off the battery. Stators more of a pain cause you have to take the primary apart to change it, the regulator you just plug in from outside the primary case. We just changed both out on my bro's fatboy, not too bad. I think parts will run about 150 +/-...good luck! Sometimes the insulation on the 2 wires that run to the regulator (inside the primary) get worn out with the vibration and end up shorting out...


im not looking foward to pulling the primarys (inner and outer) clutches and compensating gear.. i had to do that on my 71 shovel a few years back and it sucked lol...


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

FOR SALE REAR CRASH BARS FOR SOFTAIL PM IF INTERESTED


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Impala killer said:


> View attachment 574408


:thumbsup: killin it


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> :thumbsup: killin it


I wish bro. I just have to throw the battery in and install carbs and Im riding


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

My homie is selling his bike if anyone is interested. Let me know.













07 Deluxe fully custom with air ride in back and lowered in front. Was featured in Hot Bike Magazine. 17k and is located in Albuquerque, NM.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

candy then clear then assembly. Almost done. Took a good break.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

LoL


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

blazinpimp said:


> Hello new to the forum, looking for that West Coast style that you don't find here in the East.
> Just got this finished last month.
> View attachment 579591
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

blazinpimp said:


> Hello new to the forum, looking for that West Coast style that you don't find here in the East.
> Just got this finished last month.
> View attachment 579591
> 
> ...


Lol damn
Got my 21x3.5 finally on. Looks do much better


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Lol damn
> Got my 21x3.5 finally on. Looks do much better


nice rim bro:thumbsup:


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

blazinpimp said:


> Hello new to the forum, looking for that West Coast style that you don't find here in the East.
> Just got this finished last month.
> View attachment 579591
> 
> ...


looks like the backseat was to hard for here, hahaha


----------



## blazinpimp (Dec 9, 2012)

It's the guy on the front thats hard on her!


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

blazinpimp said:


> It's the guy on the front thats hard on her!


aha, than show the ecidence,lol


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

me and my homie,s Cali style


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 580571
> View attachment 580548
> me and my homie,s Cali style


Nice


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

. This pic is about 4 or 5years old.she looks a little different now.This is my old girl been with me going on 14 years.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice Hommie


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

riding dirty said:


> I won the lowrider supershow.. I was hoping for some better competition though..Not to say there wasnt nice bikes..There was no one even close...No other bikes even in my class..My bike was built for all these heavy hitters and nobody showed..



:shocked::shocked:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

riding dirty said:


> Funny guy!!!! I dont know who you lost to but my bike was THE ONLY BIKE IN FULL CUSTOM. There were no second or third place full.. So you got smoked by a lot. lol Im sorry you got your feelings hurt. Next time biuld a better bike.


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

anthonysj1 said:


> Nice Hommie


. Thanks Mr Anthony. Why don't u give us a little peek in the laboratory homie. Let a Pimp See what's happening in the shark tank big homie LOL


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Daddy ooo said:


> . Thanks Mr Anthony. Why don't u give us a little peek in the laboratory homes. Let a Pimp See what's happening in the shark tank big homie LOL


:roflmao::roflmao: Dont worry OG Hommie you will be the first person over here when I'm done....I got to respect My Elders & you
Are definently one.. You were doing this Lowrider Harley get down before all of us up North! Back in 90"s Hommie..
Thank you for inspiring to do what I'm doing OG Hommie! Real talk ,, You are well Respected over here! Don't worry Hommie Sharks are Defenitly Swimming in Sac Town


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 580571
> View attachment 580548
> me and my homie,s Cali style


Nice Hommie


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

anthonysj1 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: Dont worry OG Hommie you will be the first person over here when I'm done....I got to respect My Elders & you
> Are definently one.. You were doing this Lowrider Harley get down before all of us up North! Back in 90"s Hommie..
> Thank you for inspiring to do what I'm doing OG Hommie! Real talk ,, You are well Respected over here! Don't worry Hommie Sharks are Defenitly Swimming in Sac Town


. Your giving me to much credit man. But I appreciate your thoughts. Look like u going to have to enter yo bike in a show with mr. Riding dirty and give him the comp that he can't seem to get LOL


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Daddy ooo said:


> . Your giving me to much credit man. But I appreciate your thoughts. Look like u going to have to enter yo bike in a show with mr. Riding dirty and give him the comp that he can't seem to get LOL


:roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

KACHANILLA said:


> Just got my part back from striper.


 that,s a cool paint job bro. It has that OLD SCHOOL look. Love it


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

Daddy ooo said:


> that,s a cool paint job bro. It has that OLD SCHOOL look. Love it


Thanks. That the look I'm just looking for the old school, we don't see it anymore.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

bullet one said:


> Nice


 thanks man


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

KACHANILLA said:


> Thanks. That the look I'm just looking for the old school, we don't see it anymore.


 Have you put it back together yet? If and when it is done post a pic would love to see it finished bro


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

Just set the rear fender on, waiting for more chrome and powder coating.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

KACHANILLA said:


> Just set the rear fender on, waiting for more chrome and powder coating.


Sick bro


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

KACHANILLA said:


> Just set the rear fender on, waiting for more chrome and powder coating.


 Thats looking real nice man. Keep us posted


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

I miss her...


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

^^^THATS BAD AS HELL!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lroi said:


> ^^^THATS BAD AS HELL!


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> I miss her...


 that's some cool shit


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

Coming together a piece by piece.


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

Some more pics del "EL AVENTURERO".


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Man U are hitting it out the park. That's a bad ass scheme. What year is your bike?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

KACHANILLA said:


> Some more pics del "EL AVENTURERO".


:thumbsup:


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

KACHANILLA said:


> Some more pics del "EL AVENTURERO".


Looking good coming together good. Good luck!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

NICE, SEEN IT AT KOVACS SHOP A WHILE BACK LOOKED SICK!



KACHANILLA said:


> Coming together a piece by piece.


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

Daddy ooo said:


> Man U are hitting it out the park. That's a bad ass scheme. What year is your bike?


The bike is a 2005 Road King. Making it look like a 1976 FLT shovelhead all the part are extra off my FLT Shovelhead. Hope it look good when it's done.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

KACHANILLA said:


> The bike is a 2005 Road King. Making it look like a 1976 FLT shovelhead all the part are extra off my FLT Shovelhead. Hope it look good when it's done.


its looking good already bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

KACHANILLA said:


> The bike is a 2005 Road King. Making it look like a 1976 FLT shovelhead all the part are extra off my FLT Shovelhead. Hope it look good when it's done.


 Your hitting your mark so far. I'm sure it,s going to look very cool when it's 
Finished. And the best part about it is its going to be different. your thanking out side the box. Good luck


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

jake.blancas said:


> NICE, SEEN IT AT KOVACS SHOP A WHILE BACK LOOKED SICK!


Yeah! Kovacs striped it he made that paint job pop. I seen your work to Jake, your a good striper yourself keep up the good work.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

[ATTACH couple pic,s from ROAD IRON MAGAZINE Shot by Easy Riders famed photographer Michael Lichter


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 582511
> View attachment 582507
> [ATTACH couple pic,s from ROAD IRON MAGAZINE Shot by Easy Riders famed photographer Michael Lichter


That's bad ass carnal.


----------



## ROLiFER559 (Jan 27, 2008)

[h=5]ANY BROTHERS INTRESTED HIT ME UP. BIKE WAS BUILT IN LATE AUG. ONLY BEEN ON THE ROAD FOR ABOUT 2 MONTHS READY TO SELL.. COMES WITH HARD BAGS BUT NO HARDWARE.. HIT ME UP ASK FOR LIL VIC 559-907-9237







ITS A 96 HERITAGE SOFTAIL 
[/h]


----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Viejito Style*

Old School from an Old Dude!


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

KACHANILLA said:


> That's bad ass carnal.


 thanks bro


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Calirican2 said:


> Old School from an Old Dude!


bike is bad ass bro!!!...ive seen this bike in person:thumbsup:


----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

homie said:


> bike is bad ass bro!!!...ive seen this bike in person:thumbsup:


Thanks bro, how did the run go today with your brothers?


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

Set the gas tank. Made the gas tank with two shovelhead tanks in to one with fuel injection.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Calirican2 said:


> Thanks bro, how did the run go today with your brothers?


run was great bro...we collected over 200 toys..and took them over to the boys and girls club...and watched the kids pick out their toys...it was worth riding in the rain and cold weather....VIVA LOS VAGOS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

KACHANILLA said:


> Set the gas tank. Made the gas tank with two shovelhead tanks in to one with fuel injection.


That looks sweet Bro!


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

KACHANILLA said:


> Set the gas tank. Made the gas tank with two shovelhead tanks in to one with fuel injection.


. Looking good. Coo ass seat. Tanks are hella coo too. A lot of thought homie


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

KACHANILLA said:


> Set the gas tank. Made the gas tank with two shovelhead tanks in to one with fuel injection.


bike is looking real good bro


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

Calirican2 said:


> Old School from an Old Dude!


LOOKS GOOD! WHAT DO YOU HAVE HOUSED WITH THE HORN COVER ON YOU HEADLAMP BRACKET?


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

KACHANILLA said:


> Set the gas tank. Made the gas tank with two shovelhead tanks in to one with fuel injection.


NICE! OH AND :thumbsup: FOR HAVING A POSTER OF MY BIKE ON YOU CABINET DOOR!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

KACHANILLA said:


> Set the gas tank. Made the gas tank with two shovelhead tanks in to one with fuel injection.


Very nice can't wait to see it complete


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

QVO LOCO said:


> NICE! OH AND :thumbsup: FOR HAVING A POSTER OF MY BIKE ON YOU CABINET DOOR!


That's too funny Frank.


----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

QVO LOCO said:


> LOOKS GOOD! WHAT DO YOU HAVE HOUSED WITH THE HORN COVER ON YOU HEADLAMP BRACKET?


Got one on each side both working horns and the springer one on motor just for looks. Thanks for the props bro.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

KACHANILLA said:


> Yeah! Kovacs striped it he made that paint job pop. I seen your work to Jake, your a good striper yourself keep up the good work.



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

anthonysj1 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: Dont worry OG Hommie you will be the first person over here when I'm done....I got to respect My Elders & you
> Are definently one.. You were doing this Lowrider Harley get down before all of us up North! Back in 90"s Hommie..
> Thank you for inspiring to do what I'm doing OG Hommie! Real talk ,, You are well Respected over here! Don't worry Hommie Sharks are Defenitly Swimming in Sac Town


:nicoderm:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 582511
> View attachment 582507
> [ATTACH couple pic,s from ROAD IRON MAGAZINE Shot by Easy Riders famed photographer Michael Lichter





Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 580571
> View attachment 580548
> me and my homie,s Cali style





Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 580620
> . This pic is about 4 or 5years old.she looks a little different now.This is my old girl been with me going on 14 years.


you killing it DADDY-O
:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> . Thanks Mr Anthony. Why don't u give us a little peek in the laboratory homie. Let a Pimp See what's happening in the shark tank big homie LOL





anthonysj1 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao: Dont worry OG Hommie you will be the first person over here when I'm done....I got to respect My Elders & you
> Are definently one.. You were doing this Lowrider Harley get down before all of us up North! Back in 90"s Hommie..
> Thank you for inspiring to do what I'm doing OG Hommie! Real talk ,, You are well Respected over here! Don't worry Hommie Sharks are Defenitly Swimming in Sac Town


YOU NO " ANT " BE 
"" PLAYING WITH IT "" LOL 
:bowrofl::thumbsup:


----------



## DANOS_KING (May 29, 2011)

KACHANILLA said:


> Set the gas tank. Made the gas tank with two shovelhead tanks in to one with fuel injection.


Ese kachanilla your ride is coming along firme from the paint down to the split tanks to the pan seat down to the bags and the extended rails straight to the top homie!! Im sure it's gonna turn heads when it's all done shit if it's turning some heads now and it's still on the rack homie!!


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

KACHANILLA said:


> Set the gas tank. Made the gas tank with two shovelhead tanks in to one with fuel injection.


Looks really nice< clean bike :yes:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> you killing it DADDY-O
> :thumbsup:


Thanks ray.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Kachanilla,Calirican2 & Daddy~O looking real good!!!Shit every1 looking clean I enjoy coming in here and checcing progress,I love my ROADGLIDE but sometimes I wish I would've gotten a KING!Keep up the great work and more pics please. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

BIG MARC said:


> Kachanilla,Calirican2 & Daddy~O looking real good!!!Shit every1 looking clean I enjoy coming in here and checcing progress,I love my ROADGLIDE but sometimes I wish I would've gotten a KING!Keep up the great work and more pics please. :thumbsup:


Thanks big mark.


----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

BIG MARC said:


> Kachanilla,Calirican2 & Daddy~O looking real good!!!Shit every1 looking clean I enjoy coming in here and checcing progress,I love my ROADGLIDE but sometimes I wish I would've gotten a KING!Keep up the great work and more pics please. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the props my brother. You know it's never over till it's "TITS UP" over!


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

BIG MARC said:


> Kachanilla,Calirican2 & Daddy~O looking real good!!!Shit every1 looking clean I enjoy coming in here and checcing progress,I love my ROADGLIDE but sometimes I wish I would've gotten a KING!Keep up the great work and more pics please. :thumbsup:


Gracias, Big Marc.


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

DANOS_KING said:


> Ese kachanilla your ride is coming along firme from the paint down to the split tanks to the pan seat down to the bags and the extended rails straight to the top homie!! Im sure it's gonna turn heads when it's all done shit if it's turning some heads now and it's still on the rack homie!!


Gracias!


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

Mr Solorio said:


> Looks really nice< clean bike :yes:


Thanks.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> YOU NO " ANT " BE
> "" PLAYING WITH IT "" LOL
> :bowrofl::thumbsup:



Hahahahahahh Now They Got The Hommie Ray on here talking Hahahahah .... What up Hommie?


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

im posting for a friend of mine he is looking for the hard bags for a harley like this one or any other style if anyone have some for sale plz hit me up here on layitlow or text him 956-563-2431 thanks


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 583536
> View attachment 583533


Engine looks good any problems with the paint or powdercoat?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Me like mucho :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Engine looks good any problems with the paint or powdercoat?[/QUOTE
> Non at all.The heads are powder coated. They were done seven years ago and still look the very same


----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

valley_legendz said:


> View attachment 584647
> 
> im posting for a friend of mine he is looking for the hard bags for a harley like this one or any other style if anyone have some for sale plz hit me up here on layitlow or text him 956-563-2431 thanks


I seen some about 2 weeks ago on craigslist (CALIFORNIA-INLAND EMPIRE-MOTORCYCLES) maybe still there? Good Luck Bro


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

New apes and risers


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Kool as fuck illustration here.

View attachment 583536


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

wow old school badass, 
whats that for a seat?
can you show us other pictures from the seat.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

homie said:


> View attachment 585763


 Dam homie nice looking young lady you have there.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope you and your families have a safe and wonderful Christmas and a happy New Years!


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Will post pictures soon


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas homies, stay safe and keep those 2 wheels on the ground.. watch out for the stupid ass drivers...


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Road Iron mag shot. I've changed it up since then


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 585975
> Road Iron mag shot. I've changed it up since then


:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

...93 harley davidson.....automatic trans...a/c...C/D player..3rd seat.....:roflmao:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

_*Christmas time pics*_


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Yank said:


> _*Christmas time pics*_
> View attachment 586218
> View attachment 586219
> View attachment 586220
> ...


Nice pic,s


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

homie said:


> :thumbsup:


 thanks big homie u have nice bike as well


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

anthonysj1 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::thumbsup:


Riding dirty is ready


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

riding dirty said:


> Riding dirty is ready


 chonie dropper sho stopper. Do yo thing riding dirty


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

riding dirty said:


> Riding dirty is ready


That's a clean bike, you should put some headwinds head lights


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

riding dirty said:


> Riding dirty is ready


bad ass!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

*"MI VICIO" 02 ROAD KING*







02 ROAD KING "MI VICIO"


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

^^^BEAUTIFUL BIKE


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Techniquesphx said:


> View attachment 586463
> 02 ROAD KING "MI VICIO"
> View attachment 586436
> View attachment 586463
> View attachment 586463


 nice


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

Techniquesphx said:


> View attachment 586463
> 02 ROAD KING "MI VICIO"
> View attachment 586436
> View attachment 586463
> View attachment 586463


:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Techniquesphx said:


> View attachment 586463
> 02 ROAD KING "MI VICIO"
> View attachment 586436
> View attachment 586463
> View attachment 586463


Nice


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I was lookin at old photo albums at my pops pad and ran across this pic of me on his bike we use to go on alot of runs. campin out and shit .. ill go through pops album and share the pix


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I was lookin at old photo albums at my pops pad and ran across this pic of me on his bike we use to go on alot of runs. campin out and shit .. ill go through pops album and share the pix
> View attachment 586571


that is soo cool, what an awesome bike! Same thing happened to me that is how I caught the riding bug!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

For those of you living in northern califas gonna do a New Year's Eve eve ride this Sunday 12/30. Meet at the zebra club downtown sacramento on 19th and P at 10:30 am. Ride to cache creek via river roads. Join us for a nice ride lots of alcohol stops to keep you warm and some nice riding to ring in the new year!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I was lookin at old photo albums at my pops pad and ran across this pic of me on his bike we use to go on alot of runs. campin out and shit .. ill go through pops album and share the pix
> View attachment 586571


Bad ass pic


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I was lookin at old photo albums at my pops pad and ran across this pic of me on his bike we use to go on alot of runs. campin out and shit .. ill go through pops album and share the pix
> View attachment 586571


Awesome pic, love to see more old skool pics if you find some.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> For those of you living in northern califas gonna do a New Year's Eve eve ride this Sunday 12/30. Meet at the zebra club downtown sacramento on 19th and P at 10:30 am. Ride to cache creek via river roads. Join us for a nice ride lots of alcohol stops to keep you warm and some nice riding to ring in the new year!


Damn, spending the weekend in Reno with the family and not going to be back until Sunday night, sounds like a good time! Be safe out there, New Years Eve, motorcycles and alcohol can be a fun combo or not so much...


----------



## EL LOCO IMPALA (Sep 15, 2010)

QVO LOCO said:


> View attachment 554237
> 
> 
> SOLD...ON IT'S WAY TO AUSTRALIA.


I keep my eye out, do u know what state? bad ass bike loco.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I was lookin at old photo albums at my pops pad and ran across this pic of me on his bike we use to go on alot of runs. campin out and shit .. ill go through pops album and share the pix
> View attachment 586571


thats a bad ass pic joe....blow it up and frame it up bro:yes:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

my mom wont let me take it...lol


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Here is a pic my mom put together for my pops.. he is goin blind so she wanted him to see it.. My gramps, my pops , my bro and me on my shovel that pops gave me.. Thats next to get worked on.. i got to finish it before he cant see the only problem is i think he will try to ride it...


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Here is a pic my mom put together for my pops.. he is goin blind so she wanted him to see it.. My gramps, my pops , my bro and me on my shovel that pops gave me.. Thats next to get worked on.. i got to finish it before he cant see the only problem is i think he will try to ride it...
> View attachment 586871


...thats kool as fuck bro!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

ima go get more pix today


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> ima go get more pix today


 Those are some cool ass photos bro thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Here are a few more. I guess i have been facinated with Harleys sence i was a baby... Pops was a rider and it kills him not to be able to ride anymore... this dude has a 3 wheel electric mobility scooter cuz its the closest thing to riding... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

a couple of pix when he was out on rides..


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

Not nice like your guys bikes but what can you expect for 1200 LOL


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks good,I like the bobber style alot just not 4 me or any kind of big dude 4 that matter!Nice job.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

nice classic pics Joe,thanks for sharing.Respect to the old school.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

BIG MARC said:


> Looks good,I like the bobber style alot just not 4 me or any kind of big dude 4 that matter!Nice job.


its a 1000cc but yes typically bobbers are small


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> a couple of pix when he was out on rides..
> View attachment 586957
> 
> View attachment 586958
> ...


great pictures joe:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Impala killer said:


> Not nice like your guys bikes but what can you expect for 1200 LOL
> 
> View attachment 586973
> View attachment 586974


kool bobber ...gotta build me something like that...a bar hopper


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

valley_legendz said:


> View attachment 584647
> 
> im posting for a friend of mine he is looking for the hard bags for a harley like this one or any other style if anyone have some for sale plz hit me up here on layitlow or text him 956-563-2431 thanks


I have 4 sets of bags with lids and 3sets of rails for bags.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

homie said:


> kool bobber ...gotta build me something like that...a bar hopper


yup its nice to have a barhopper lying around I built this to flip I have a better one Im workin on for me


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

KACHANILLA said:


> I have 4 sets of bags with lids and 3sets of rails for bags.


ok bro thanks send me ur num to 956-560-3454 for price thanks again


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Impala killer said:


> Not nice like your guys bikes but what can you expect for 1200 LOL
> 
> View attachment 586973
> View attachment 586974


You are very humble. This is easily one of the nicest 4s ive seen in a while. I agree its a ''simple'' build but its proportions are spot on and i think your restraint is what made it.
Major :thumbsup: from here.
Just one Q. Was the hardtail a kit or you made it? If a kit where from?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> Not nice like your guys bikes but what can you expect for 1200 LOL
> 
> View attachment 586973
> View attachment 586974


Turned out nice bro, I like it! What are you going to build that you want to keep? I know you have been flipping a few but I am curious what you want for your personal ride.


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

dogbonekustoms said:


> You are very humble. This is easily one of the nicest 4s ive seen in a while. I agree its a ''simple'' build but its proportions are spot on and i think your restraint is what made it.
> Major :thumbsup: from here.
> Just one Q. Was the hardtail a kit or you made it? If a kit where from?


I have made a hardtail by myself and all bent by me but on this build I bought a universal kit from tc bros it's not welded together it's four .120 wall dom thickness tubes 1 1/8 that are pre bent and comes with two short tubes and two axle plates none of it is welded together and you can use your imagination on the stretch you want. Hope that helps ya


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> Turned out nice bro, I like it! What are you going to build that you want to keep? I know you have been flipping a few but I am curious what you want for your personal ride.


Well I like the vintage look of the twin cylinders so I'm sticking with the xs650 I know it's a smaller bike but bobber barhoppers are normally small anyhow. I'm looking to do something a little different hopefully easy on the eyes like chrome n paint instead of a rougher look. I have a wassel tank on it now I know you've seen it but here it is again. I'm gonna start working on it and not mess with another until this is done I've been imagining this bike for a few years now and never started so now I will.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Impala killer said:


> Well I like the vintage look of the twin cylinders so I'm sticking with the xs650 I know it's a smaller bike but bobber barhoppers are normally small anyhow. I'm looking to do something a little different hopefully easy on the eyes like chrome n paint instead of a rougher look. I have a wassel tank on it now I know you've seen it but here it is again. I'm gonna start working on it and not mess with another until this is done I've been imagining this bike for a few years now and never started so now I will.
> 
> View attachment 587620


Cool, I have seen that one before. I like the springer on there too. Have you ever gone on the Club Chopper site before (clubchopper.com)? It is a great site and has a bunch of useful info and a place for shit talking just like LIL :biggrin:
http://www.clubchopper.com/modules/Jig/index.php

If you are ever looking for a certain part and cannot find it this dude is a good resource. He has been around for decades and is honest and has good prices. 
http://www.boostedbrad.blogspot.com/
http://www.facebook.com/boostedbrad


----------



## Impala killer (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll have to scope it out


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Don't know if it's club specific,but what does filthy few badge mean on a vest?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Impala killer said:


> Not nice like your guys bikes but what can you expect for 1200 LOL
> 
> View attachment 586973
> View attachment 586974


Very cool bike:nicoderm:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

EASY RIDER SHOW COMING TO SAC CA JAN12,13 should be a great show. Heavy hitters from the Bay to L A suppose to be there. Hopefully my homie AnthonySJ1 will be show casing has remastered Road King. Can't wait to see it. Good luck to all


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> Very cool bike:nicoderm:


thanx bro


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> Don't know if it's club specific,but what does filthy few badge mean on a vest?


That's on of those questions that should not be asked. There is a lot of speculation as to why that patch is issued however, the club or it's members are not the ones who make those claims...

The good old internet or an episode of gangland "gayland" will tell you how they "think" it is earned.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

When my bid wins you all are gonna have to start :worship: to me! 

Who the hell spends this much $$ on crap like this :dunno:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Extr...0229210?pt=US_motorcycles&hash=item3f209ef9da


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

MAG8888 said:


> When my bid wins you all are gonna have to start :worship: to me!
> 
> Who the hell spends this much $$ on crap like this :dunno:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Extr...0229210?pt=US_motorcycles&hash=item3f209ef9da


Fucking stupid


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

x2 thats insane


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Vaya Con Dios finally painted ready for assembly should be together next week.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Here's the frame the paint job bolts up to


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Is that frame chrome?


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Is that frame chrome?


 yea started project earlier this year but shit came up so I'm finally getting around to finishing it now. But yes its chrome plated.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Floorboards


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

WorkingClass82 said:


> yea started project earlier this year but shit came up so I'm finally getting around to finishing it now. But yes its chrome plated.


Looks good


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

WorkingClass82 said:


> yea started project earlier this year but shit came up so I'm finally getting around to finishing it now. But yes its chrome plated.


looking good bro


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

A pic my homie took of the floorboards.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Looks good


Thanks for checking it out loving that 57


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

homie said:


> looking good bro


Thanks for checking it out homie!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

KACHANILLA said:


> I have 4 sets of bags with lids and 3sets of rails for bags.


cuanto??...sent you a p.m


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i have a boy that has some here in San diego for $450 plus shipping i believe...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

WorkingClass82 said:


> View attachment 588990
> 
> A pic my homie took of the floorboards.



The whole thing is looking good bro but I am really loving these floorboards!


----------



## STEELCITY (Sep 19, 2012)

ROLLERZ ONLY PUEBLO A FEW YEARS AGO


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

STEELCITY said:


> View attachment 589250
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY PUEBLO A FEW YEARS AGO


Cool pic bro :thumbsup: I have been to CO many times but never Pueblo. Your homie on the right side needs a lowering kit though :roflmao:


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> The whole thing is looking good bro but I am really loving these floorboards!


Right on Mag8888 the seat look just as crazy just saving pics for when its all back together. What's the torque on the outer primary?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

MAG8888 said:


> The whole thing is looking good bro but I am really loving these floorboards!


X2

What's he charge 2 do a seat?I been looking for someone 2 do my seat here in Vegas but haven't found anyone that can do that stamped leather.


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

THANKS TO MY CREW CALI MOB AND NOR CAL CUSTOMS GREAT JOB


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

one4SJ said:


> THANKS TO MY CREW CALI MOB AND NOR CAL CUSTOMS GREAT JOB


Congrats!!! Homie... looks bad Ass...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

one4SJ said:


> THANKS TO MY CREW CALI MOB AND NOR CAL CUSTOMS GREAT JOB


Congrats on the spread what magazine is it?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

some pics from Majestic's picnic


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

lowrider mag


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Impalas Car SHow Fresno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## STEELCITY (Sep 19, 2012)

I lowered it right after that but then switched up and did up a Deluxe. (the one on the left)


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MAG8888 said:


> Cool pic bro :thumbsup: I have been to CO many times but never Pueblo. Your homie on the right side needs a lowering kit though :roflmao:


Thats him on the right he's short lol no offense Cip


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

BIG MARC said:


> X2
> 
> What's he charge 2 do a seat?I been looking for someone 2 do my seat here in Vegas but haven't found anyone that can do that stamped leather.


Pm Sent Big Marc


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> some pics from Majestic's picnic


Great pics from the picnic bro, thanks for posting! This is my style right here for sure. All the bikes are fucking awesome but this one would be my choice :thumbsup:


----------



## STEELCITY (Sep 19, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats him on the right he's short lol no offense Cip


I am a short mofo!:rofl:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

WorkingClass82 said:


> Right on Mag8888 the seat look just as crazy just saving pics for when its all back together. What's the torque on the outer primary?


Sorry bro I just saw this so I am sure you got the info by now. If not, I would recommend you go no more than 108 in-lbs (or 9 ft-lbs) "but" I never really torque mine (just me though). As long as you follow a good/random bolt sequence and snug them tightly you should be good to go. I also know some dudes will use blue locktite (never red) but I do not use any for these bolts. 


I would also recommend picking up a HD manual for your specific year. I know some people think they are not needed but there is a bunch of good info in there. Makes for great toilet reading... :yes:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Who's going to the Sacramento CA Easy Rider show next Saturday the 12th?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thought I would post up my last 5 bikes and the 2 current ones. Both the current ones are for sale too if anyone is interested. I wish I had pics of all my old bikes, pisses me off that I don't  All I can do is take digital pics of old polaroids I guess :dunno:

2004 HD FXSTB Night Train (pretty much stock)










2005 BMC (Big Mike's Chopper) w/124" motor









2005 HD FXSTB Night Train (all custom, not much stock except the motor)









2006 HD Deluxe (miss this one a lot!)









2009 West Coast Chopper CFL (the beast!)









2005 West coast Chopper w/124" worked motor and a shit load of power! (she is a moody bitch!)









2008 HD FXSTB Night Train (a lot of mods but done very subtle, new bars being mounted this week)









Memories are all we have in the end I guess...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Easyrider show this weekend in Anaheim


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

MAG8888 said:


> Who's going to the Sacramento CA Easy Rider show next Saturday the 12th?


I'm going to go. I like seeing new bikes that have been done during the winter.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> I'm going to go. I like seeing new bikes that have been done during the winter.


Let's have a beer or something bro. I never get too many opportunities to meet up with any of the LIL crew. I am the same way, I just like looking at all the details on the new rides, no drama just enjoying the scoots...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

classic53 said:


> Easyrider show this weekend in Anaheim


I wanted to hit that one (So Cal is usually a little better) but I just do not have the time or $$... :nosad:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

MAG8888 said:


> Let's have a beer or something bro. I never get too many opportunities to meet up with any of the LIL crew. I am the same way, I just like looking at all the details on the new rides, no drama just enjoying the scoots...


 sent you a pm


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> Thought I would post up my last 5 bikes and the 2 current ones. Both the current ones are for sale too if anyone is interested. I wish I had pics of all my old bikes, pisses me off that I don't  All I can do is take digital pics of old polaroids I guess :dunno:
> 
> 2004 HD FXSTB Night Train (pretty much stock)
> 
> ...


 man mag8888 you,ve had and have some bad ass bikes


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> sent you a pm


Responding now Yank...




Daddy ooo said:


> man mag8888 you,ve had and have some bad ass bikes


Thanks bro, you are not doing bad yourself! That is a beautiful scoot bro. I am way too old to be riding these rigids but I just cannot seem to get it out of my system yet. One of these days I will settle in on a nice glide of some kind...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

MAG8888 said:


> Thought I would post up my last 5 bikes and the 2 current ones. Both the current ones are for sale too if anyone is interested. I wish I had pics of all my old bikes, pisses me off that I don't  All I can do is take digital pics of old polaroids I guess :dunno:
> 
> 2004 HD FXSTB Night Train (pretty much stock)
> 
> ...


*by the way all of your bikes are bad ass!!*


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> Sorry bro I just saw this so I am sure you got the info by now. If not, I would recommend you go no more than 108 in-lbs (or 9 ft-lbs) "but" I never really torque mine (just me though). As long as you follow a good/random bolt sequence and snug them tightly you should be good to go. I also know some dudes will use blue locktite (never red) but I do not use any for these bolts.
> 
> 
> I would also recommend picking up a HD manual for your specific year. I know some people think they are not needed but there is a bunch of good info in there. Makes for great toilet reading... :yes:


Perfect timing working on it now thanks for info!


----------



## baldwinc (May 4, 2009)

My new ride- 

When I get back home next month she's getting air-ride out back, front end is getting dropped 2", 4" spotlights and wide whites.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

:thumbsup:


baldwinc said:


> My new ride-
> 
> When I get back home next month she's getting air-ride out back, front end is getting dropped 2", 4" spotlights and wide whites.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Easyrider today in anaheim, last year really blew, they need to have more bikes man!


----------



## papa paul (Jan 17, 2011)

WorkingClass82 said:


> View attachment 588990
> 
> A pic my homie took of the floorboards.


Looking good!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Just got back from the easyriders show in anaheim, way better than last year, will post pics later.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

some pics from Easyrider show in Anaheim


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

show was better this year more people more vendors still need more bikes .


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

a couple more pics


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Just got back from the easyriders show in anaheim, way better than last year, will post pics later.


some pics


----------



## JJMUGZ (Dec 7, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty:


Hate to say it but I sold that bike last month. Working on a 13 roadking now. Damn I miss that bike


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

heres another softail


----------



## hdbadguy (Jun 20, 2010)

Does anyone know who makes a 18"ww rear tire?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

hdbadguy said:


> Does anyone know who makes a 18"ww rear tire?


Only company that makes them is vee rubber, everybody says they are a shitty tire. I haven't owned one. Most guys have diamond back put ww on a tire.


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

STEELCITY said:


> View attachment 589250
> 
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY PUEBLO A FEW YEARS AGO


Nice pic bROther....miss my bike


----------



## Swagzilla (Oct 19, 2012)

heres mine is a 07 Roadglide.


----------



## hdbadguy (Jun 20, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Only company that makes them is vee rubber, everybody says they are a shitty tire. I haven't owned one. Most guys have diamond back put ww on a tire.


Gracias for the info homie, I saw one on a silver and black 03 Heritage from the Easyriders pics and thought I'd look into it.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

What happened to the new "Revolucion" magazine cant find it anywhere.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

baldylatino said:


> What happened to the new "Revolucion" magazine cant find it anywhere.


Maybe run out of town :dunno: :shh:


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

is there a new one? i haven't seen one since the knucklehead...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

hdbadguy said:


> Gracias for the info homie, I saw one on a silver and black 03 Heritage from the Easyriders pics and thought I'd look into it.


My boy has an 18 vee ruber ww on his bike but he didnt ride it enough to tell me if it was good or not


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

baldylatino said:


> What happened to the new "Revolucion" magazine cant find it anywhere.


i heard its should be out next month


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

classic53 said:


> i heard its should be out next month


:yes:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

classic53 said:


> i heard its should be out next month


 Orale Gracias, will be on the lookout!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

JJMUGZ said:


> Hate to say it but I sold that bike last month. Working on a 13 roadking now. Damn I miss that bike


 :tears:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That chopper looks like a triumph


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> some pics


Need some info on the Black and Silver HD! Who can I talk to?


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


With the cap toe Stacy's on.......Y Que


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


Great photo homie


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Thats a bad-ass bike I just picked up a springer 2003 black and silver also









Lac-of-Respect said:


> Need some info on the Black and Silver HD! Who can I talk to?


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

View attachment 593181


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


>





MOSTHATED CC said:


> That chopper looks like a triumph


It most definitely is. I hope the chick isn't riding with them flip-flops, chains and flip-flops are not a good combo :nosad:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

My old Harley this was my first bike. Got a smokin deal on it, was a trade deal so it cost me $2200. learned to ride on it and only put 250 miles on it and had to sell it to pay bills. 









Finally got another bike as much as Id like another Harley cant afford one and the new bike is just to get me by till I redo my car.
This is my Honda Shadow Aero 1100 I'm definitley missing that Harley bumble but otherwise I'm pretty happy with it.

























I stripped tank badge off I want to have some lettering done. I really like the old style Harley decals.
























I know Harley guys gonna give me a hard time about it.
No I'm not gonna put Harley-Davidson on my Honda. I want to use lettering style and layout and it will say Cream-Cycle. I'm partial to the arched style lettering if it will work with my paint scheme.


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

Can someone post a pic of a deluxe that has been lowered two inches in the front. I ordered the springs for it just want to see the difference.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

-2-5-3- said:


> My old Harley this was my first bike. Got a smokin deal on it, was a trade deal so it cost me $2200. learned to ride on it and only put 250 miles on it and had to sell it to pay bills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still a cool bike:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

thinking about putting 2 6x9"s in my bike...facing the front of the bag with a small amp...can any body post pics of thier set up...thinking of doing this in 2 weeks...thanx


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

_*
A few pics from the easyrider show in Sacramento. Anthony,s road king was killer also loved the black and white road king and the green softail disguised as a road king and of course some old school.*_


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a few more


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Yank said:


> _*
> A few pics from the easyrider show in Sacramento. Anthony,s road king was killer also loved the black and white road king and the green softail disguised as a road king and of course some old school.*_
> 
> View attachment 594041
> ...


nice pics bro...keep them coming


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

-2-5-3- said:


> My old Harley this was my first bike. Got a smokin deal on it, was a trade deal so it cost me $2200. learned to ride on it and only put 250 miles on it and had to sell it to pay bills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something like this


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Couple pics of my new E Glide. Still a work in progress, but real happy with the start.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

El ****** said:


> View attachment 594201
> View attachment 594202
> View attachment 594203
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

El ****** said:


> View attachment 594201
> View attachment 594202
> View attachment 594203
> 
> ...


digging the colors ******:thumbsup:


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

looking good uffin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Yank said:


> _*
> A few pics from the easyrider show in Sacramento. Anthony,s road king was killer also loved the black and white road king and the green softail disguised as a road king and of course some old school.*_
> 
> View attachment 594041
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yank said:


> _*
> A few pics from the easyrider show in Sacramento. Anthony,s road king was killer also loved the black and white road king and the green softail disguised as a road king and of course some old school.*_
> 
> View attachment 594041
> ...


Thank You Rudy,didn't see you at Show Hommie?


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

anthonysj1 said:


> Thank You Rudy,didn't see you at Show Hommie?


Congratulations big homie ant on your big win (BAGGER NATION) do your thing
Same to all the other winners congratulation


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Daddy ooo said:


> Congratulations big homie ant on your big win (BAGGER NATION) do your thing
> Same to all the other winners congratulation



thank You Brett, Hit Me up when you get back in Town so you can stop by..:thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

_*Congrats Anthony!*_:thumbsup:_* cant wait to see it at the Cinco de Mayo run!! gonna have a different destination and live band at the end.*_


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank - thanks for posting the pics bro! I was not able to go that is why I did not give you a call. I had to work on Saturday until 6 and than had an unexpected deal come-up on Sunday. Looks like it was good turnout :thumbsup:

The really shitty part was that I had already paid for my ticket too... :facepalm:


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

homie said:


> digging the colors ******:thumbsup:


Thanks for the love fellas. I'll post some pics as I make progress.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

homie said:


> thinking about putting 2 6x9"s in my bike...facing the front of the bag with a small amp...can any body post pics of thier set up...thinking of doing this in weeks...thanx


If your only going to run 2 speakers face them rds each other in the back you will get better sound this way. Do yourself a favor and get a 4 channel amp because I'm pretty sure you will be adding the other two right after.


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

congratulations on bagger nation the king look sharp well done was your invite ohio next


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Did you win anything at the show?


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

yes first place modified street


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

WorkingClass82 said:


> If your only going to run 2 speakers face them rds each other in the back you will get better sound this way. Do yourself a favor and get a 4 channel amp because I'm pretty sure you will be adding the other two right after.


haha....alright bro...thanx for the advice


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Yank said:


> Did you win anything at the show?
> View attachment 594972
> View attachment 594973
> View attachment 594974


kool bike ..looks good


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

anthonysj1 said:


> thank You Brett, Hit Me up when you get back in Town so you can stop by..:thumbsup:


bad ass bike!!:yes:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

one4SJ said:


> yes first place modified street


Congrats!


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


STEELCITY said:


> I lowered it right after that but then switched up and did up a Deluxe. (the one on the left)
> View attachment 589666


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

i just had to change my wheels and seat. love the spoke look


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I was lookin at old photo albums at my pops pad and ran across this pic of me on his bike we use to go on alot of runs. campin out and shit .. ill go through pops album and share the pix
> View attachment 586571





BIGJOE619 said:


> Here is a pic my mom put together for my pops.. he is goin blind so she wanted him to see it.. My gramps, my pops , my bro and me on my shovel that pops gave me.. Thats next to get worked on.. i got to finish it before he cant see the only problem is i think he will try to ride it...
> View attachment 586871





BIGJOE619 said:


> Here are a few more. I guess i have been facinated with Harleys sence i was a baby... Pops was a rider and it kills him not to be able to ride anymore... this dude has a 3 wheel electric mobility scooter cuz its the closest thing to riding... :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 586952
> 
> ...





BIGJOE619 said:


> a couple of pix when he was out on rides..
> View attachment 586957
> 
> View attachment 586958
> ...


I love old pictures, these are good ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey yank do you have a side pic of that white eyeball bike


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

El ****** said:


> Thanks for the love fellas. I'll post some pics as I make progress.



That paint is BAD ASS ******! Lookin good!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

Late 70s, my dad and I on our way to Fresno from So Cal for a bike run. I don't know why I have my arm out, but I do remember them passing beers from the truck to the bikes on long runs.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

I had a 96 fatboy that I sold to my carnalito last spring and picked up a 08 roadking. Got rid of the roadking before x-mas and picked up this 05 heritage. Brown/Black Fatboy sold to bro. Blue/Black Roadking sold. Black Heritage fully dressed, how it was when I got it. And the last how it looks now. Have wheels and a few other odds and ends that I still have to put on but looks totally different from a month ago. Here we go again!


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks wasnt lookn forward to taking anything just to have fun but i did
thanks yank


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Hey yank do you have a side pic of that white eyeball bike










here you go. definitely different! i would hate to ride it after smoking cause it would feel like someone was watching me!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yank said:


> _*Congrats Anthony!*_:thumbsup:_* cant wait to see it at the Cinco de Mayo run!! gonna have a different destination and live band at the end.*_
> 
> View attachment 594419
> View attachment 594420
> ...



Thank You Rudy.... You have seen this Bike almost from the Begining.. It's Been alot of long nights in my garage Hommie! This Bike wasnt Built in a shop. It was built By Me & Family & a couple Good People that are Hommies but I consider Family! The Best Cars & Bikes are Built in Hommies Garages & Back Yards & this bike is Proof of that:thumbsup: Thank You again Hommie for ur support. Believe me Hommie we will be there on Cinco De Mayo sounds like its going to be better than last year :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

one4SJ said:


> View attachment 594815
> congratulations on bagger nation the king look sharp well done was your invite ohio next


Thank you Eric .... Congrats to you on your win ...... Nope can't get the time off from work or I would. I got like 5 Hommies that will go with me & the $ but My Boss is saying no lol.. O well maybe next time


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

homie said:


> bad ass bike!!:yes:



Thank you Hommie


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yank said:


> View attachment 595184
> 
> here you go. definitely different! i would hate to ride it after smoking cause it would feel like someone was watching me!


Lol thanx man I really just wanted to see the fenders


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

The eyeball bike is crazy. Someone never stepped out of a bad acid LOL Kool to look at thou, trick paint and fab work.

THIS on the other hand...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

dogbonekustoms said:


> The eyeball bike is crazy. Someone never stepped out of a bad acid LOL Kool to look at thou, trick paint and fab work.
> 
> THIS on the other hand...


I love this bike especially the dingle balls!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

geting ready for the 5 de mayo run


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

5Six Bel Air said:


> Late 70s, my dad and I on our way to Fresno from So Cal for a bike run. I don't know why I have my arm out, but I do remember them passing beers from the truck to the bikes on long runs.


:thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

Selling these for a homie front turn signal visors $65 shipped.Recently engraved and chromed by karzicon.


----------



## WorkingClass82 (Apr 20, 2012)

one4SJ said:


> yes first place modified street


Congratulations on the win! Your pockets must be deep or you have some good friends cuz a lot of tape and time went into that paint job LOL


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

highway said:


> View attachment 595645
> Selling these for a homie front turn signal visors $65 shipped.Recently engraved and chromed by karzicon.


Highway, what part of nm you from, I'm in SF...


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

rio rancho homie


jml said:


> Highway, what part of nm you from, I'm in SF...


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

BIKES I HAVE PAINTED. I OFFER CUSTOM PAINT SETS AVAILABLE FOR HERITAGE SOFTAILS SHAVED FRONT FENDER NO RIVETS. STRETCHED REAR FENDERS OPTIONAL ANY COLOR AND STRIPING LEAFING LETTERING CUT AND POLISHED AND SHIPPED.


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Yank said:


> I love this bike especially the dingle balls!


Yeah, i thought it was a neat touch too


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

A toda madre con El Aventurero estilo Pura Kachanilla Q-VO mi jente. First day out with El Aventurero, small parts are left to done and finish the seat."ALMOST"...........................


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

EL AVENTURERO ya va en camino!!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

KACHANILLA said:


> A toda madre con El Aventurero estilo Pura Kachanilla Q-VO mi jente. First day out with El Aventurero, small parts are left to done and finish the seat."ALMOST"...........................


Nice like the color combo


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

KACHANILLA said:


> A toda madre con El Aventurero estilo Pura Kachanilla Q-VO mi jente. First day out with El Aventurero, small parts are left to done and finish the seat."ALMOST"...........................


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I started cleaning out my pops garage so i can put the lift in there and start tearing down his old shovel head. He wants pepsi blue candy with white pear in the middle .


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

KACHANILLA said:


> A toda madre con El Aventurero estilo Pura Kachanilla Q-VO mi jente. First day out with El Aventurero, small parts are left to done and finish the seat."ALMOST"...........................


Lookin good homie..


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

"THE GARCIA HUSTLE" Down South @ EasyRider 2013


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

The Garcia Hustler 97' Road King H.D.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Las Vegas 2012


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

My95Fleety said:


>



Bad ass pic's bro!


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

heres my brothers bike i just finished up at the show last weekend


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

another shot from my cell phone


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

My95Fleety said:


>





My95Fleety said:


>


Thanks Jorge!!!Looks like I need to tucc in that gut a little lol!:happysad:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

BIG MARC said:


> Thanks Jorge!!!Looks like I need to tucc in that gut a little lol!:happysad:


Wassup primo... damn your bike is badass


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

playboi13 said:


> Wassup primo... damn your bike is badass



What's good CUZZn!Thanks for the props.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

*My bike going through the paces*

This is my 2001 Road King. Complete build off, rebuilt from the ground up, brand up upgraded engine, supposed to be pulling about 105 off the rear tire. Should be done for Daytona Bike week. Hopefully have it in the booth with a team that is building it.
































































View attachment 598648


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

BIG DIRTY said:


> This is my 2001 Road King. Complete build off, rebuilt from the ground up, brand up upgraded engine, supposed to be pulling about 105 off the rear tire. Should be done for Daytona Bike week. Hopefully have it in the booth with a team that is building it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool, who is the painter?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

John Bianco he owns Elite Customz in Deland Florida



Yank said:


> looks cool, who is the painter?


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

BIG DIRTY said:


> John Bianco he owns Elite Customz in Deland Florida


Very nice. Looks hella cool


----------



## CADILLAC'N (Mar 12, 2010)

How we do in the 505!!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

I know its kind of soon but still its good to plan. Inviting everyone to come join us for our 2nd annual Cinco de Mayo run held on Saturday 5/4/2013. it will be a cool ride to some cool bars on the delta here in Northern Califas and will end at the Elkhorn Station on the river with live music. Mark your calendars and join us. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Annual-Cinco-De-Mayo-Run/488772701169731


----------



## boogie21man (Jan 10, 2009)

My95Fleety said:


> look at that purple beast lol good pic


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

Much respect to all the homies on west coast doing it big with that vicla style representin with that brown pride. Heres a few flicks of a lowrider inspired board tracker im building to take to Daytona. Style wise I know its not everyones cup of tea, but I hope you guys like it. I built it from the ground up in my garage and living room over the last few years.


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

Big thanks to Alberto Herrera for the firme airbrush








Also big thanks to Eddy from Eddy'shandengraving.com for the badass engraving


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Comin out sick FL!!! Should throw some fishtails on it! Cool bike, definitely different.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Florida City said:


> View attachment 599198
> 
> View attachment 599199
> 
> View attachment 599203


 cool bike homie. Very different. About time someone brought a deferent twist to the game:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Pretty sick, different design, think you will get alot of love from the biker groups for the originality. Do you have an exhibit set up or somewhere that you are showing it, or just bring it down to Daytona


Florida City said:


> Much respect to all the homies on west coast doing it big with that vicla style representin with that brown pride. Heres a few flicks of a lowrider inspired board tracker im building to take to Daytona. Style wise I know its not everyones cup of tea, but I hope you guys like it. I built it from the ground up in my garage and living room over the last few years.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Had this old girl 14yrs it's been rolling this style for ten years. One of the originals


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

good morning together,

i need you help, i found this bike , and i think its from the easy rider show this year in anaheim.
Does everyone have more picture of this bike. Or does anybody know this bike and the story about the bike.

thanks from germany

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nobueno/8356685128/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Florida City said:


> View attachment 599198
> 
> View attachment 599199
> 
> View attachment 599203


Nice job bro


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

16" WEREN'T GOOD ENUFF PUT 20" BETTER ON MY "ME VALE"


----------



## QVO LOCO (Jun 8, 2010)

BAD ASS PIC! 



5Six Bel Air said:


> Late 70s, my dad and I on our way to Fresno from So Cal for a bike run. I don't know why I have my arm out, but I do remember them passing beers from the truck to the bikes on long runs.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I started tearing my pops old bike down. gonna send the tins to paint..


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the props. No shop, no exhibit, I built this bike to push myself and test my skills, maybe I'll hit the rats hole or the boardwalk show. Heres a few flicks from a photo shoot done today. 
















See you in Daytona


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

alexp said:


> good morning together,
> 
> i need you help, i found this bike , and i think its from the easy rider show this year in anaheim.
> Does everyone have more picture of this bike. Or does anybody know this bike and the story about the bike.
> ...


up, any ideas?
which color could this be?


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

THAT BIKE LOOKS SICK I LIKE THE HANDLE BARS WANT TO PUT SOME ON MY SOFTAIL


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

tra1414 said:


> Bad ass pic's bro!


thanks man I appreciate it.


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG MARC said:


> Thanks Jorge!!!Looks like I need to tucc in that gut a little lol!:happysad:


bike's looking good marc. what gut? lol thats how we big guys roll.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WOULD BE COOL IF ANYONE HAD PICS OF HOW THEY ARE PUTTING THEIR SPEAKERS


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

highway said:


> View attachment 598192


clean bike highway...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

TUFENUF said:


> WOULD BE COOL IF ANYONE HAD PICS OF HOW THEY ARE PUTTING THEIR SPEAKERS


what speakers do you mean?


----------



## grounded (May 14, 2007)

boogie21man said:


> My95Fleety said:
> 
> 
> > look at that purple beast lol good pic
> ...


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:thanks bro 75 shovel 


jml said:


> clean bike highway...


----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

Florida City said:


> Thanks for the props. No shop, no exhibit, I built this bike to push myself and test my skills, maybe I'll hit the rats hole or the boardwalk show. Heres a few flicks from a photo shoot done today.
> 
> View attachment 599730
> 
> ...


Sick bike :thumbsup:


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

highway said:


> :thumbsup:thanks bro 75 shovel


Is it yours? Do you have better pics?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I started tearing my pops old bike down. gonna send the tins to paint..
> View attachment 599687
> 
> View attachment 599686


How long was it sitting for?


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> How long was it sitting for?


at least 5 years... motor is super tight ima try to fire it up before i pull the motor out


----------



## mac77571 (Aug 28, 2012)

What's up big hector , I saw ur bike at the stadium the other night it looks really good


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

highway said:


> View attachment 601530


CLEAN!!!


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

mac77571 said:


> What's up big hector , I saw ur bike at the stadium the other night it looks really good


THANX BRO NOT DONE STILL NEED MORE DONE. THANK YOU.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> at least 5 years... motor is super tight ima try to fire it up before i pull the motor out


What year is it? Why did he park it? U fixin it for him or u?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

5Six Bel Air said:


> Late 70s, my dad and I on our way to Fresno from So Cal for a bike run. I don't know why I have my arm out, but I do remember them passing beers from the truck to the bikes on long runs.


 :h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> THANX BRO NOT DONE STILL NEED MORE DONE. THANK YOU.


 :wave: SUPP BIG HECT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave: SUPP BIG HECT!! :thumbsup:


WHATS UP BRO HOW YOU GUYS DOING?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> WHATS UP BRO HOW YOU GUYS DOING?


 :nicoderm: "IM" DOIN







G GOOD CARNAL, FROM DA LOOKS OF IT, U 2! LOL. :wave:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Its a 71 FLH my pops bought a brand new Road King in 99 and parked it.. Well its kinda for my pops cuz im using his suggestions on the paint and stuff but he cant ride anymore and is goin blind so im gonna ride it here and there. I am building it 1 more time so he can just go to the garage and start it up rev the motor like Chong in the Chech and chong movie..


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

Florida City said:


> Thanks for the props. No shop, no exhibit, I built this bike to push myself and test my skills, maybe I'll hit the rats hole or the boardwalk show. Heres a few flicks from a photo shoot done today.
> 
> View attachment 599730
> 
> ...


nice bike.its nice to see something different.i dont get on here much anymore cuz all the bike r starting to look the same jst a different color.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

spotted this bike at the easy rider bike show speed by design,with a custom 30'' front wheel,stretched tanks,bags sorry for the cell phone pic


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

CHENTE said:


> View attachment 602528


Nice bike chente, love the color homie!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Its a 71 FLH my pops bought a brand new Road King in 99 and parked it.. Well its kinda for my pops cuz im using his suggestions on the paint and stuff but he cant ride anymore and is goin blind so im gonna ride it here and there. I am building it 1 more time so he can just go to the garage and start it up rev the motor like Chong in the Chech and chong movie..


Thats cool


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

I like triumphs! I have a rolling chasis/motor almost completed for sale. I just haven't had the time or motivation to finish it.









this is what i was going for when i was done:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

very clean anniversy road king I saw in dixon.









and others I saw that fit our _*Chicano style*_!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Thats cool


I did a lil bit of rewiring and put a new battery and for shit and giggles i tried to start the bike today with only 1 tank.. but that shovel head started up i couldnt believe it.. It was also cool cuz a couple of my pops old school homies was there and all them dudes face let up when i started it up...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Same bike i fired up today and thats me.. just to give you a idea...


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

jml said:


> Nice bike chente, love the color homie!


Gracias homie I recently traded for a 2000 ultra glide.
I will post some pics of my new bike...


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 603076
> 
> View attachment 603077
> 
> Same bike i fired up today and thats me.. just to give you a idea...


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Yank said:


> very clean anniversy road king I saw in dixon.
> View attachment 603005
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics yank


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

jake.blancas said:


> BIKES I HAVE PAINTED. I OFFER CUSTOM PAINT SETS AVAILABLE FOR HERITAGE SOFTAILS SHAVED FRONT FENDER NO RIVETS. STRETCHED REAR FENDERS OPTIONAL ANY COLOR AND STRIPING LEAFING LETTERING CUT AND POLISHED AND SHIPPED.


Real nice bike you got there. I see some speakers on your crash bars whant kinda set up you got on it? I been looking at a few and want to mount my speakers on my crash bars also. Just dont know what set up I want.


----------



## "Tomas" (Feb 11, 2010)

riden on whitewall said:


> Congrats!!! Homie... looks bad Ass...


:thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone have any feedback on the mini stereos with chrome speakers I see several kinds on Ebay dunno what to go with.


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

bars on.....and 3 inch drop


----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

DAILY DRIVERS


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

freddylokz said:


> bars on.....and 3 inch drop


Looks good


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


freddylokz said:


> bars on.....and 3 inch drop


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> View attachment 604179


I like the color!


----------



## ruditog (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I did a lil bit of rewiring and put a new battery and for shit and giggles i tried to start the bike today with only 1 tank.. but that shovel head started up i couldnt believe it.. It was also cool cuz a couple of my pops old school homies was there and all them dudes face let up when i started it up...


right on


----------



## ruditog (Jan 29, 2011)

Before






After


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

ruditog said:


> Before
> View attachment 604435
> After
> View attachment 604436
> ...


I love the standard. that's what mine started as. its a great base model to do all your customizing!


----------



## ruditog (Jan 29, 2011)

Yank said:


> I love the standard. that's what mine started as. its a great base model to do all your customizing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I love mine too...new to the Harley seen and loving every minute of it!
Like your bike too...looks bad ass !!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone goin to laughlin in april?


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

is the new rev out yet?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone goin to laughlin in april?


:wave:
Not staying the weekend,just a turnaround.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BIG MARC said:


> :wave:
> Not staying the weekend,just a turnaround.[/QUOT
> cool like last year Uso we gonna be out there thur to sun hope to see you


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Im leavin San Diego thursday and commin back sunday.. I got a deal at the sorry ass pioneer for less the 200 it was buy 2 nites get 1 free..


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> :wave:
> Not staying the weekend,just a turnaround.


what up Big Marc hope to run into u. when u goin?


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

does anyone know where i can find 16" or 18" apes that are 1 1/4" that are narrow on bottom(bout as wide as 41mm front end) and flare out wider on top a couple inches to each side?


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

Jml. ..

Shoot me ur info.
I may have what your looking for..


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

riden on whitewall said:


> Jml. ..
> 
> Shoot me ur info.
> I may have what your looking for..


I pm'd you my email address...


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

classic53 said:


> BIG MARC said:
> 
> 
> > :wave:
> ...


Looking forward to it,not sure if I'm rolling up there when Popeye goes but I will cruise to the other side to hang out.



BIGJOE619 said:


> what up Big Marc hope to run into u. when u goin?


Same here brotha,probably Saturday or Sunday,I'm just gonna eat,drank & look for a kiccstand...roll out that evening.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

What up Big Marc I don't think Popeye rolling this year he got club run but me n fam bam staying at River palms maybe we see you out there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This bike is really fast


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

are those 36 tips??? thats a firme looking king:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

freddylokz said:


> bars on.....and 3 inch drop


my bad i meant theses tips 36 inch???


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

DADDY-O STYLE


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

I just got my 2nd non D.O.T. Helmet ticket in 6 months($200 bucks a pop). Does anybody know of a cool looking D.O.T. Half helmet?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i got a german style d.o.t. helmet


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

delinquint 61 said:


> I just got my 2nd non D.O.T. Helmet ticket in 6 months($200 bucks a pop). Does anybody know of a cool looking D.O.T. Half helmet?


What's carnal, all them D.O.T helmets end making you look like a mushroom, like toad from Mario Brothers, almost ready to hit the streets with my bike, I need wheels and tires and I'm ready.


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

Mr Solorio said:


> What's carnal, all them D.O.T helmets end making you look like a mushroom, like toad from Mario Brothers, almost ready to hit the streets with my bike, I need wheels and tires and I'm ready.


Yeah I know about the mushroom, that's why I was askin about a cool D.O.T. If theirs one out there. 
Can't wait to see the bike. U did it it up with the quickness!


----------



## crazydays (Dec 22, 2012)

I know its not a half helmet but Licks Cycles makes a 3/4 that is supposed to be smaller than a Biltwell non-Dot. Going to get one ordered soon so I don't have a review. If you click on the pics it gives you a side by side comparison. http://www.lickscycles.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=229&products_id=2147


----------



## crazydays (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok well I've been hiding in the shadows for awhile now that I have made my first post I might as well say hello. Only on the site for the bikes and there are some killer ones here! I'll go ahead and post pics of mine. Love the older bikes (Shovels are bad ass!) I've got two Shovels and a Deluxe. The Shovels are done! The Deluxe is a work in process. I have my 39's in the garage waiting to be installed as well as a Shotgun shock. Definitely getting some inspiration here!


----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Welcome and very nice scoots Bro.


crazydays said:


> Ok well I've been hiding in the shadows for awhile now that I have made my first post I might as well say hello. Only on the site for the bikes and there are some killer ones here! I'll go ahead and post pics of mine. Love the older bikes (Shovels are bad ass!) I've got two Shovels and a Deluxe. The Shovels are done! The Deluxe is a work in process. I have my 39's in the garage waiting to be installed as well as a Shotgun shock. Definitely getting some inspiration here!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Calirican2 said:


> Welcome and very nice scoots Bro.


x2


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

crazydays said:


> I know its not a half helmet but Licks Cycles makes a 3/4 that is supposed to be smaller than a Biltwell non-Dot. Going to get one ordered soon so I don't have a review. If you click on the pics it gives you a side by side comparison. http://www.lickscycles.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=229&products_id=2147


Thnx for the info


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

crazydays said:


> Ok well I've been hiding in the shadows for awhile now that I have made my first post I might as well say hello. Only on the site for the bikes and there are some killer ones here! I'll go ahead and post pics of mine. Love the older bikes (Shovels are bad ass!) I've got two Shovels and a Deluxe. The Shovels are done! The Deluxe is a work in process. I have my 39's in the garage waiting to be installed as well as a Shotgun shock. Definitely getting some inspiration here!


Nice


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I need a 21in wheel that'll fit my 02 electra glide and a decent seat to git rid of the sofa cushion on it now


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

crazydays said:


> Ok well I've been hiding in the shadows for awhile now that I have made my first post I might as well say hello. Only on the site for the bikes and there are some killer ones here! I'll go ahead and post pics of mine. Love the older bikes (Shovels are bad ass!) I've got two Shovels and a Deluxe. The Shovels are done! The Deluxe is a work in process. I have my 39's in the garage waiting to be installed as well as a Shotgun shock. Definitely getting some inspiration here!


kool bikes bro...welcome to l.i.l


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Calirican2 said:


> Welcome and very nice scoots Bro.


nice bike on your avi calirican...any pics you can post?:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

ME VALE 04 RK FLHPI HOPE Y'ALL LIKE IT
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/358719-04-roadking-flhpi-me-vale.html


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> ME VALE 04 RK FLHPI HOPE Y'ALL LIKE IT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/358719-04-roadking-flhpi-me-vale.html


Nice work


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

congrats mag8888 on the new chapter










laffin devils mc :yes:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> ME VALE 04 RK FLHPI HOPE Y'ALL LIKE IT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/358719-04-roadking-flhpi-me-vale.html


vicla looking good big hector:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

Voltron said:


> Nice work


THANK YOU BRO APPRECIATED


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

homie said:


> vicla looking good big hector:thumbsup:


GRACIAS NEXT ON LIST 21 WHEEL.


----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Calirican*

Here you go Bro.


homie said:


> nice bike on your avi calirican...any pics you can post?:nicoderm:


----------



## crazydays (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks all and nice bike Calirican.
[h=2][/h]


----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Brouffin:


crazydays said:


> Thanks all and nice bike Calirican.


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

delinquint 61 said:


> Yeah I know about the mushroom, that's why I was askin about a cool D.O.T. If theirs one out there.
> Can't wait to see the bike. U did it it up with the quickness!


Almost done bro, almost done and can't wait to go for a ride, my car is leaving on Monday to arizona


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

crazydays said:


> Ok well I've been hiding in the shadows for awhile now that I have made my first post I might as well say hello. Only on the site for the bikes and there are some killer ones here! I'll go ahead and post pics of mine. Love the older bikes (Shovels are bad ass!) I've got two Shovels and a Deluxe. The Shovels are done! The Deluxe is a work in process. I have my 39's in the garage waiting to be installed as well as a Shotgun shock. Definitely getting some inspiration here!


Very nice bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Calirican2 said:


> Here you go Bro.


bike is bad ass bro!!uffin:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> congrats mag8888 on the new chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dis fool :facepalm: You know I straight run the HOG chapter of Beverly Hills punk, wanksta is how we rollz... We don't mess around with no LD's, them foolz have tattoos hno:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> Dis fool :facepalm: You know I straight run the HOG chapter of Beverly Hills punk, wanksta is how we rollz... We don't mess around with no LD's, them foolz have tattoos hno:


bwahahahaha


----------



## mdog (Feb 16, 2013)

San Jo Califas Style.... Loco's 06 Road King Classic


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Just got my road king back from the shop. the alternator was bad, but now i got a 50 amp one so i should be fine i also tuned it and changed all the fluids to get ready for laughlin...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

pm sent Joe


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

All my homie,s have there bike over here at auto Rama car show. Good luck to all you. May the baddest sled win :thumbsup: u:nicoderm:


----------



## crazydays (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I got a little done with the Deluxe today. I got the lic plate relocation/LED tail light done. Got the old exhaust pulled off and got the shocks removed. Which was a pain in the ass! I don't see how you could do it without pulling the rear tire. Luckily I had already pulled it, waiting on tire from HD. Heading to a swap meet/bike show in the morning but hopefully I can get the Shotgun Shock/compressor installed tomorrow. I have to give BK Rider some positive comments for 1) great prices. 2) great service while ordering and after. I was missing a part from the S&S air cleaner I had ordered from them. They called S&S and had me an answer/part on the way in about 10 minutes. Feels good to finally get something done. Some of this has been sitting on a shelf for awhile. 

Can't wait until riding season, yes here in IL we can't ride all year! I have to say that the Deluxe is going to stand out around here! I haven't seen another Deluxe anywhere around here with the SoCal look. Thanks to all of you for the inspiration!


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

crazydays said:


> Well I got a little done with the Deluxe today. I got the lic plate relocation/LED tail light done. Got the old exhaust pulled off and got the shocks removed. Which was a pain in the ass! I don't see how you could do it without pulling the rear tire. Luckily I had already pulled it, waiting on tire from HD. Heading to a swap meet/bike show in the morning but hopefully I can get the Shotgun Shock/compressor installed tomorrow. I have to give BK Rider some positive comments for 1) great prices. 2) great service while ordering and after. I was missing a part from the S&S air cleaner I had ordered from them. They called S&S and had me an answer/part on the way in about 10 minutes. Feels good to finally get something done. Some of this has been sitting on a shelf for awhile.
> 
> Can't wait until riding season, yes here in IL we can't ride all year! I have to say that the Deluxe is going to stand out around here! I haven't seen another Deluxe anywhere around here with the SoCal look. Thanks to all of you for the inspiration!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 608697
> View attachment 608698
> View attachment 608699
> View attachment 608700
> ...


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

my lil contribution


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> my lil contribution


nice Mike...


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Wicked Beauty Best of show at the Sacramento Autorama show


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations to Anthony and all the other guys!!!!! )))


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

riding dirty said:


> Wicked Beauty Best of show at the Sacramento Autorama show





riding dirty said:


> Congratulations to Anthony and all the other guys!!!!! )))


Good job to the both of you home boys. You two homies have two Bad ass Bikes. You both should be proud. You homie gonna force Old Daddy-O back in the game. LOL. Just kidding


----------



## blazinpimp (Dec 9, 2012)

Winter time mods done...http://youtu.be/Xctb5KHbzWk


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

blazinpimp said:


> Winter time mods done...http://youtu.be/Xctb5KHbzWk


nice


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

my brothers softail.


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

Before and after.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

el cuate-g said:


> View attachment 610314
> View attachment 610315
> Before and after.


Nice bro


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Here's mine, new paint in a couple weeks.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

el cuate-g said:


> View attachment 610312
> my brothers softail.


Nice


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

This is my roadking on legends air ride. Anybody know if there is a way to make the air ride faster?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

208ragtime said:


> my bad i meant theses tips 36 inch???


YEZZIR


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

anyone know the best place to order extended bags online for my king ????


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

freddylokz said:


> anyone know the best place to order extended bags online for my king ????


check ebay bro, thats where i seen em the cheapest...


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

jml said:


> check ebay bro, thats where i seen em the cheapest...


i was on there earlier...average price is about 800-900 but with no hardware, or lids......wtf


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

freddylokz said:


> anyone know the best place to order extended bags online for my king ????



There are tons of bagger shops every where,here is one.Not where I got mine,I bought mine from a dude in Utah,spent a grand on fenders,bags,tank & chin spoiler(fiberglass) but was unhappy with the lengthy time on shipping so I won't promote his shop.
http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/mcd/3507047509.html


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

What up homies, I know a few homies that got their bags jacked and thought id post a quick fix that will make it harder to steal your bags its cheap and easy about $5 to $7 bucks if anyone is interested..
Go to napa and get these 5/16 clips







they look like this














take off your quick release and pop these in.. 
get a 5/16 x 1 in bolt with washer and also use your quick release washers.
bolt ur bags up and they wont get stolen as easy..


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> What up homies, I know a few homies that got their bags jacked and thought id post a quick fix that will make it harder to steal your bags its cheap and easy about $5 to $7 bucks if anyone is interested..
> Go to napa and get these 5/16 clips
> View attachment 610763
> 
> ...


good idea bro...i heard about this bullshit going on


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

BIG MARC said:


> There are tons of bagger shops every where,here is one.Not where I got mine,I bought mine from a dude in Utah,spent a grand on fenders,bags,tank & chin spoiler(fiberglass) but was unhappy with the lengthy time on shipping so I won't promote his shop.
> http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/mcd/3507047509.html


it says i dont have permission to access their site


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

509Rider said:


> Here's mine, new paint in a couple weeks.


 how long are your pipes :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Daddy ooo said:


> how long are your pipes :thumbsup:


39s


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone goin to the long beach swapmeet sunday?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> anyone goin to the long beach swapmeet sunday?


i wish....need some fucken bags bad !!!!


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


exact style/type of bike i want to get into


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

OLD SCHOOL


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lroi said:


> exact style/type of bike i want to get into


Im glad somebody likes it


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im glad somebody likes it


went up to cleveland to a big bike show a few weeks ago...went with a bunch of buddies that ride the big harleys with bags and stuff...and i fell in love with the bobbers lol...they were pissed! i gotta get one!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lroi said:


> went up to cleveland to a big bike show a few weeks ago...went with a bunch of buddies that ride the big harleys with bags and stuff...and i fell in love with the bobbers lol...they were pissed! i gotta get one!


Ive built about 6 or so I sell them I do have one Im workin on for me


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Im glad somebody likes it


your bobber is bad ass bro..:yes:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

the painter sent me some pix of the tins for my pops shovelhead that i am putting together for him.. These are the colors my pops wanted


----------



## crazydays (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice, glad to see another shovel going back on the road!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 612057
> 
> View attachment 612058
> 
> the painter sent me some pix of the tins for my pops shovelhead that i am putting together for him.. These are the colors my pops wanted


looks really good bro


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

homie said:


> looks really good bro


thanks


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


That's a wheelie machine bro  Shit turned out really nice man! You just need to turn down the idle on one of those 4-carbs, or maybe all of them. It ain't like it's cold in CO or nothing


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Bro that thing is crazy sic! Very nice! Even my old ass would love to ride that thing.


MOSTHATED CC said:


>


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Hopefully be posting pics of my finished Bagger


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 613883
> 
> View attachment 613884


:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

homie said:


> your bobber is bad ass bro..:yes:


Thanx man appreciate it


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MAG8888 said:


> That's a wheelie machine bro  Shit turned out really nice man! You just need to turn down the idle on one of those 4-carbs, or maybe all of them. It ain't like it's cold in CO or nothing


It was still cold warming up it has an idle screw for all 4 carbs u gotta mess with it everytime u cold start it. If I had more time to ride Id spend big bucks on a harley.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

freddylokz said:


> i wish....need some fucken bags bad !!!!


L.A baggers in el monte .....google them or on facebook bro


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet (Jul 5, 2007)

This i my homie Rudys vicla 04 HERITAGE SOFTAIL 









AT THE NEW YEARS PICNIC


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet (Jul 5, 2007)

AT RIVAL CYCLES IN ONTARIO CALIFAS


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

chingon pics 47


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm running a vee rubber 120 70 21 white wall on my 06 deluxe. Can any one tell me what other tires are out there in a white wall that are the same size. Or does the metzler mh 90 21 fit or is it to narrow.


----------



## Ssrgeoff (May 21, 2012)

I got a custom 120/70/21 from Diamondback Tire in SC. It's a Metz that they shaved and laid in the ww. I can post a pic later if needed.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

C LOC said:


> I'm running a vee rubber 120 70 21 white wall on my 06 deluxe. Can any one tell me what other tires are out there in a white wall that are the same size. Or does the metzler mh 90 21 fit or is it to narrow.


I stretched a mh90 and like the look much better


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

509Rider said:


> I stretched a mh90 and like the look much better


Can you posta pic of the stretched mh90.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

C LOC said:


> Can you posta pic of the stretched mh90.


I like that it's shorter, everybody whines they are unsafe but many have done this without probs. And I refuse to pay 400+ for a db custom ww.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i finally mounted my plaque on my hogg...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

close up...


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

509Rider said:


> I like that it's shorter, everybody whines they are unsafe but many have done this without probs. And I refuse to pay 400+ for a db custom ww.


Is there a disadvantage to stretching the tire. My vee rubber has less then 3000 miles on it and has a big ole blister.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

the hogg...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

47helmet said:


> AT RIVAL CYCLES IN ONTARIO CALIFAS


nice did mike strip this


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

C LOC said:


> Is there a disadvantage to stretching the tire. My vee rubber has less then 3000 miles on it and has a big ole blister.


Not really, just gotta be careful of potholes. Vee rubber tires are not known for there quality


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

509Rider said:


> Not really, just gotta be careful of potholes. Vee rubber tires are not known for there quality


Thanks for the input.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Sold my bobber today


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

C LOC said:


> Thanks for the input.


No prob bro


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Sold my bobber today


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

47helmet said:


> AT RIVAL CYCLES IN ONTARIO CALIFAS


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## crazydays (Dec 22, 2012)

Air cleaner and Shotgun Shock intalled but the "U" pipe on the Cholos is kicking my ass. I'll get a new picture up when(if) I get it finished. Had to take a breather!


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet (Jul 5, 2007)

jml said:


> chingon pics 47


Gracias hommie


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

bullet one said:


> nice did mike strip this


:yes::wave:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

a new FAMILY FIRST SACRAMENTO member


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Lroi said:


> exact style/type of bike i want to get into


X2 love that old school look.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> a new FAMILY FIRST SACRAMENTO member
> View attachment 614941
> View attachment 614942


love that front rim! who makes it? is that a vrubber tire?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## rambo455 (Mar 4, 2013)

How much?


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

At the world of wheels in Chicago


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

Does anybody have a picture of a deluxe with the front lowered 2" and airbags in the back. I bought the spring kit in the front and plan on bagging the rear.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

what do y'all think

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HARLEY-EXTE...OFTAIL-HYDRO-LIFT-LIDS-CARPETED-/251231871016


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> a new FAMILY FIRST SACRAMENTO member
> View attachment 614941
> View attachment 614942


yeah looks like my colour


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

It's been awhile, but here are some pics I took at the Anaheim Easyriders Show


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

C LOC said:


> Does anybody have a picture of a deluxe with the front lowered 2" and airbags in the back. I bought the spring kit in the front and plan on bagging the rear.


I did the slammer kit from burley on the from of mine 2". I have shotgun shock on the rear. It's the best air ride you can get.
Here is an old pic


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

509Rider said:


> I did the slammer kit from burley on the from of mine 2". I have shotgun shock on the rear. It's the best air ride you can get.
> Here is an old pic


Cool thanks for the picture looks good bro. I'm doing the same thing 2" and shotgun shocks.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

C LOC said:


> Cool thanks for the picture looks good bro. I'm doing the same thing 2" and shotgun shocks.


You gonna run a 21?


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

Hey homies, what other websites do you all go to get some more pics of lowrider Harley's? I'm trying to get some ideas for when I get off this deployment?


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

you can check my photography site for some pics....

http://www.ash-photos.com


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice pix


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> :thumbsup: nice pix


. Thanks BigJoe


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

509Rider said:


> You gonna run a 21?


Yea I have a 21 now I'd post a pic but don't know how.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 616965





Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 616966


looking GOOD PLAYA 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> looking GOOD PLAYA
> :thumbsup:


. What,s up G Style 62 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

that pic looks familiar ....:thumbsup: .... Daddy - O dont PLAY


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 617188


want to invite you and your riding partners from family first to ride on our cinco de mayo run this year. Will be having a bike show at the end of the run so make sure you ride those firme viclas!


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Yank said:


> want to invite you and your riding partners from family first to ride on our cinco de mayo run this year. Will be having a bike show at the end of the run so make sure you ride those firme viclas!
> 
> View attachment 617219


 thanks for the invite Yank.If my bike is done by then I will be there..:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 617185


Nice what year RK?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> that pic looks familiar ....:thumbsup: .... Daddy - O dont PLAY
> View attachment 617184


kool bike daddy ooo:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

bullet one said:


> Nice what year RK?


2001


homie said:


> kool bike daddy ooo:thumbsup:


 Thanks Big Homie


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> 2001
> Thanks Big Homie


Looks good is that a stock rear fender? It look good.. am looking to get some extended bags for my RK but wasn't sure what to do with my stock fender


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

bullet one said:


> Looks good is that a stock rear fender? It look good.. am looking to get some extended bags for my RK but wasn't sure what to do with my stock fender


 No it's not a stock back fender. I bought about 10 years ago. I don't remember the maker of the fender. They offer a lot defferent style of after market rear fenders these days. Good luck bro


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> No it's not a stock back fender. I bought about 10 years ago. I don't remember the maker of the fender. They offer a lot defferent style of after market rear fenders these days. Good luck bro


Ok thanks


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Been wrenchin on my new E Glide since selling my King. Still got a ways to go but makin progress.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

El ****** said:


> Been wrenchin on my new E Glide since selling my King. Still got a ways to go but makin progress.
> View attachment 617483
> View attachment 617484
> View attachment 617485


Nice


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

alexp said:


> good morning together,
> 
> i need you help, i found this bike , and i think its from the easy rider show this year in anaheim.
> Does everyone have more picture of this bike. Or does anybody know this bike and the story about the bike.
> ...


This is my homie **** Dane's bike. He lives here in San Diego. This pic is from the Easy Rider show in Anaheim. It will be featured in Hot Bike Magazine shortly. What would you like to know about it?


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

bullet one said:


> Nice


Thanks!


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

bullet one said:


> Nice


Thanks!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

mabeg said:


> View attachment 617582


 great shot. The girl looks very nice. And so does the bike lol. Love that color. Very clean


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yank said:


> want to invite you and your riding partners from family first to ride on our cinco de mayo run this year. Will be having a bike show at the end of the run so make sure you ride those firme viclas!
> 
> View attachment 617219


Rudy its going to be a good Run First one of the Year for Shark Life ....Let's Ride Hommie:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> that pic looks familiar ....:thumbsup: .... Daddy - O dont PLAY
> View attachment 617184



Looking Good OG Hommie..:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yank said:


> View attachment 615206


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

anthonysj1 said:


> Looking Good OG Hommie..:thumbsup:


 Dam homie. The Big Shark in a small pond. You gonna roll thru here and not leave us a pic of Shark Life Big Homie. Post one or two of those photo shoot pic,s up.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thank you to the Hommies from Relentless C.C for 
Photo Shoot .


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

anthonysj1 said:


> Thank you to the Hommies from Relentless C.C for
> Photo Shoot .


Hahahahahahahahhaa I'm trying do dowload from my cell phone .....still learning sorry for sideways pics lmao...


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Lil more pics


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Last ones..


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks my homie. That,s going to look bad ass when it hits the mag. Hey homie what do you feed a big shark like that? Lol


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking good!!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

anthonysj1 said:


> Last ones..


Where was this location? Looks cool, so does the bike but that is a given.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yank said:


> Where was this location? Looks cool, so does the bike but that is a given.


It was the in Back of Wonder Bread Factory off of Arden cool spot
& Thank You Hommie..


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 618043
> Thanks my homie. That,s going to look bad ass when it hits the mag. Hey homie what do you feed a big shark like that? Lol


Thank You Hommie ..


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

anthonysj1 said:


> Lil more pics


kool pictures bro...bikes looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

homie said:


> kool pictures bro...bikes looking good:thumbsup:



Thank You Hommie..


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

El ****** said:


> Been wrenchin on my new E Glide since selling my King. Still got a ways to go but makin progress.
> View attachment 617483
> View attachment 617484
> View attachment 617485



Love the new Eglide ******...paint is sick bro! Any other pics of it, tryin to convince my homie to go with an Eglide instead of a Roadglide...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

jml said:


> Love the new Eglide ******...paint is sick bro! Any other pics of it, tryin to convince my homie to go with an Eglide instead of a Roadglide...


I like it too! it looks like a standard!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's my spring project 03 road king trying to get it road worthy and clean it up added a few Chrome goodies for now stripped by curly's, that's the plan for now then redo it in winter


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

heres my lil project in progress my 02 Eglide


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Looking good regal ryda You moving rite along homie. Look totally different from the first photo I saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

might be a repost but fuck it...this muffafucka is clean!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Daddy ooo said:


> Looking good regal ryda You moving rite along homie. Look totally different from the first photo I saw. :thumbsup:


thanks big homie, spent a lil time today looking at prochargers


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

regal ryda said:


> thanks big homie, spent a lil time today looking at prochargers


I,ll hit u tomorrow I think I have one. If so u can have it for free.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Daddy ooo said:


> I,ll hit u tomorrow I think I have one. If so u can have it for free.


Sorry bro I have a hyper charger. Something totally different Lol my bad :dunno:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> Sorry bro I have a hyper charger. Something totally different Lol my bad :dunno:


is the hyper charger for a carbed motor? if it is ill buy it.. My boy Mike is commin along with that bike.. How do you like that pdx amp.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> is the hyper charger for a carbed motor? if it is ill buy it.. My boy Mike is commin along with that bike.. How do you like that pdx amp.


Hey big joe it is for a carb. I,m not sure if I can find that little chrome cover. But I do know they sell them separate. You can have it no charge pm me


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 619132
> 
> Hey big joe it is for a carb. I,m not sure if I can find that little chrome cover. But I do know they sell them separate. You can have it no charge pm me


hey what about me over here


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> is the hyper charger for a carbed motor? if it is ill buy it.. My boy Mike is commin along with that bike.. How do you like _*that pdx amp*_.


Mannnn that thing is a big difference from the Fosgate I was running stays cool and plays clear as hell


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> Mannnn that thing is a big difference from the Fosgate I was running stays cool and plays clear as hell


What up Mike.. i told you about that pdx.. Hey u were lookin for something different lol.. is your bike carbed


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

regal ryda said:


> heres my lil project in progress my 02 Eglide


Daym homie I didnt know you got down like that:thumbsup:


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

My 06 deluxe.


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

Im looking to trade a 64 impala for a bike. I have it posted on craigslist tucson,az. Its blue with blue rims. Let me know if anyones interested.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 619673
> [/QUOTE
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 619673


Dam Hommie!! I knew you were an OG In The Game lol


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Daddy ooo said:
> ...


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Groovin on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

View attachment 619788
View attachment 619789
View attachment 619790

My home boy Rodney,s Bike. And my Painter,s Bike James Dean of Rebel Design


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 619774
> Groovin on a Sunday afternoon.


Nice ass bikes homie...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 619774
> Groovin on a Sunday afternoon.


Clean homie


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 619788
> View attachment 619789
> View attachment 619790
> 
> My home boy Rodney,s Bike. And my Painter,s Bike James Dean of Rebel Design





BIGJOE619 said:


> Nice ass bikes homie...


 Thanks homie,s just trying stay true to my Life long love of LOWRIDING. Although I've been Feeding the hogs for many years. I don't consider my self as a biker. I'm just a Lowrider with a bike. ~LOW RIDER 4 EVER~


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

jml said:


> Love the new Eglide ******...paint is sick bro! Any other pics of it, tryin to convince my homie to go with an Eglide instead of a Roadglide...


I've got a couple more I can post. I'll drop them on there tonight once I get home from work. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

jml said:


> Love the new Eglide ******...paint is sick bro! Any other pics of it, tryin to convince my homie to go with an Eglide instead of a Roadglide...


Here's a couple more shots.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Not on the saame level as these bikes,but here's one I painted in '04,(not my bike),love the look of those Triumph motors in a chopper.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Back in the day


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

El ****** said:


> Here's a couple more shots.
> View attachment 620083
> View attachment 620084


 Bad ass bike El ******


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Daddy ooo said:


> Bad ass bike El ******


Thanks Daddy ooo. Yours is bad ass too!!!


----------



## crazydays (Dec 22, 2012)

Got her out for a short ride today since getting the Shotgun and Cholos installed. Definitely going to be a little different then most here in the midwest!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

*2001 Road King*

Finally got her done, brought her out too a BBQ, and then the next day was at a photo shoot for Bagger Magazine. And yeah it was built to ride, pully 106 out the back tire.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIG DIRTY said:


> Finally got her done, brought her out too a BBQ, and then the next day was at a photo shoot for Bagger Magazine. And yeah it was built to ride, pully 106 out the back tire.
> 
> 
> View attachment 621034
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Not bad for a Street Cruiser


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks ******...that bike deserves a spot in Rev homie!


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Back in the day Knuckle Head O G


----------



## hdchuco (Jan 29, 2012)

Sup man where ya'll hang out? Moved here from the 210 looking for some vatos to ride with.


EPTRUMORS said:


> these are Imperials car club El Paso bikes


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 620437
> Back in the day


damm it homie u be getting busy up in here get down :thumbsup:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a pic I took of my RK "La Guera" at a local socal bike night.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

That's a cool pic joe


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yank said:


> That's a cool pic joe


Thank you!


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

*new to this game new bagger*

new to these bikes can u guys tell me what to run as a lowering kit i was looking at the slammer kit. i dont want it too mess up the ride on the bike. i have to lowrering blocks on now for the back what u gys think.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

l0wrid3rchic0 said:


> new to these bikes can u guys tell me what to run as a lowering kit i was looking at the slammer kit. i dont want it too mess up the ride on the bike. i have to lowrering blocks on now for the back what u gys think.
> 
> 
> View attachment 622269
> ...


air ride bro!!! Look into Legends...


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

l0wrid3rchic0 said:


> new to these bikes can u guys tell me what to run as a lowering kit i was looking at the slammer kit. i dont want it too mess up the ride on the bike. i have to lowrering blocks on now for the back what u gys think.
> 
> 
> View attachment 622269
> ...


Nice looking bike bro, this is what I run on my bikes. Legend makes a great product but I prefer the Shotgun system (link below). Watch the videos, look on the HD forums and do your homework. They are both good but it all comes down to what you want. 
http://www.shotgunshock.com/


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

Heard a strange noise coming from my bike the other day on the way home from work. Half way home i lost the front cylinder. I trailered the bike home and started to tear the bike down. This is what I found.


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

l0wrid3rchic0 said:


> new to these bikes can u guys tell me what to run as a lowering kit i was looking at the slammer kit. i dont want it too mess up the ride on the bike. i have to lowrering blocks on now for the back what u gys think.
> 
> 
> View attachment 622269
> ...


Check out platinum air ride, good product


----------



## crazydays (Dec 22, 2012)

I have only good things to say about J.D and the Shotgun Shock!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Florida City said:


> Heard a strange noise coming from my bike the other day on the way home from work. Half way home i lost the front cylinder. I trailered the bike home and started to tear the bike down. This is what I found.
> View attachment 622482
> View attachment 622484


damn bro that sucks...


----------



## Redline79 (Dec 24, 2010)

Florida City said:


> Heard a strange noise coming from my bike the other day on the way home from work. Half way home i lost the front cylinder. I trailered the bike home and started to tear the bike down. This is what I found.
> View attachment 622482
> View attachment 622484


How many miles have on it i tell guys when am doing work on bike change them at 35 th miles there know comming apart


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

crazydays said:


> Got her out for a short ride today since getting the Shotgun and Cholos installed. Definitely going to be a little different then most here in the midwest!


clean:thumbsup:


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

*My 04 Roadking*


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

208ragtime said:


> View attachment 623234


Looks good homie


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

dyebartdie said:


> Here's a pic I took of my RK "La Guera" at a local socal bike night.
> 
> View attachment 621816


Good pic


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

jml said:


> Thanks ******...that bike deserves a spot in Rev homie!


Thanks bro. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

The Hommie YankDoing a Photo shoot for Revolution/ Lowrider Magazine
With Twoton... Congrats & Well Deserved Hommie!! Thank you for letting
Be apart of it..


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Had to adjust pic lol..


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> damn bro that sucks...


Yeah bro tell me about it


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

Redline79 said:


> How many miles have on it i tell guys when am doing work on bike change them at 35 th miles there know comming apart



It was a 96 softail with 12, 000 miles on the odometer. Im not sure that was accurate though, because the motor looked real rough. This is what's left of her.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

anthonysj1 said:


> Had to adjust pic lol..


 That,s some cool pic,s congratulations on the Mag shoot Yank. N Nice looking model as well. Nice and Thick


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

bullet one said:


> Good pic


 your rk looks firme bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

bullet one said:


> Looks good homie


gracias bullet!!!!


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone make the front turnsignals with a speaker behind the light instead of buying them speakers for the handlebars?? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

A couple bikes from Family First cc


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

TTT FAMILY FIRST


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> A couple bikes from Family First cc


Hope to see some of these beautiful bikes on the cinco de mayo run!!! There will be a bike show at the end of the run for those who rode their bikes.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Daddy ooo said:


> That,s some cool pic,s congratulations on the Mag shoot Yank. N Nice looking model as well. Nice and Thick


Thanks daddy ooo. We had a good time watching and drinking some cervezas!


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


[email protected] said:


> A couple bikes from Family First cc


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Florida City said:


> It was a 96 softail with 12, 000 miles on the odometer. Im not sure that was accurate though, because the motor looked real rough. This is what's left of her.[/QUOTE
> 
> i got some stock 88in jugs and pistons with hardly any miles on them ill let you have for 150 plus shipping unless you are gonna build a big motor


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

bullet one said:


> Good pic


Thanks


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

208ragtime said:


> View attachment 623234


Damn bro your bike looks like mine ...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> A couple bikes from Family First cc


Nice


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> A couple bikes from Family First cc


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

so where is the parts fest for the harley heritage 90's thanks


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

I picked up this 03 springer in December. Just got pretty much done with it, now it's time to ride it and to get started with the 64






December of 2012







March of 2013


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

sweet bike solorio, I dig the 03 scheme...


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

jml said:


> sweet bike solorio, I dig the 03 scheme...


Thank you, :thumbsup:


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

the latest on the 05 heritage project. Have pass. crash bars, front lowering kit, and the whole set up for some gansta apes from carlini. almost road worthy!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> so where is the parts fest for the harley's


fixt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> A couple bikes from Family First cc


ha looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

the new SACRA MEMBER FAMILY FIRST CCBC behind the scenes photo shoot






I had her busting up in this pic it was also a comedy session


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

new prospect to the FAMILY FIRST ccbc SACRA CHAPTER


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

JUST THOUGHT ID SHARE A LITTLE SUMTHIN SUMTHIN :thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wats good fellas! I have a 99 heritage and when I let of on The trottle it makes a squeaking sound can anybody help me out?


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 625275
> View attachment 625276


Looking good homie


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Florida City said:
> 
> 
> > It was a 96 softail with 12, 000 miles on the odometer. Im not sure that was accurate though, because the motor looked real rough. This is what's left of her.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

anybody know whats the widest tire I can run on the rear of my 02 electra


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

regal ryda said:


> anybody know whats the widest tire I can run on the rear of my 02 electra


I believe it's a 150, because you still have to have enough space
For the belt going to the inner primary


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Damn bro your bike looks like mine ... QUOTE] looks firme bro!!!!! twins:biggrin:


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 625269
> View attachment 625271
> nice bro!!! ooooo and the bikes clean too:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Got a nice upgrade the other day sold my heritage and bought 2005 springer classic


The old . . . 









And the new . . . .

Tires are shot so I didn't bother cleaning them. New wheels, apes and exhaust coming up!


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

That's definitely a nice upgrade, keep us posted on the progess


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Mr Solorio said:


> I believe it's a 150, because you still have to have enough space
> For the belt going to the inner primary


thanks


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

:guns:~TRUCHA~


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 626987
> View attachment 626988
> :guns:~TRUCHA~


Cool ass photo,s :thumbsup:


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

lil by lil getting my hog to where i want it...
new extended bags with a few extras....


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

freddylokz said:


> lil by lil getting my hog to where i want it...
> new extended bags with a few extras....


Lookin good homie


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

bullet one said:


> Lookin good homie


thx g


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

freddylokz said:


> lil by lil getting my hog to where i want it...
> new extended bags with a few extras.... looks firme bro!!! I need some extended bags for mine!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Getting close


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

509Rider said:


> Getting close


 :thumbsup:how well do the your bike handle corners and bump,s with those long cholo pipes.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup:how well do the your bike handle corners and bump,s with those long cholo pipes.


I have the shotgun shock so it does fine. Just gotta remember to lift it before any turns


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

jml said:


> air ride bro!!! Look into Legends...


I was looking in to them don't remember the brand of the kit but the bags were progressive or something like that. i don't want to loose my ride in the highway don't want to make a bar hopper still keep the touring in mind. i always ride 2 up also my goal is to run 23 front wheel no rake extended baggs and nice sound system. 



MAG8888 said:


> Nice looking bike bro, this is what I run on my bikes. Legend makes a great product but I prefer the Shotgun system (link below). Watch the videos, look on the HD forums and do your homework. They are both good but it all comes down to what you want.
> http://www.shotgunshock.com/


thanks i will look in to it now and see. 



Mr Solorio said:


> Check out platinum air ride, good product


thanks guys ill check it out. im looking to keep my comfort in the bike...


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

any air ride that you put will maintain your ride quality, unless you ride it fully slammed. That's whats nice about air, its fully adjustable with the push of a button.


----------



## l0wrid3rchic0 (Nov 7, 2008)

jml said:


> any air ride that you put will maintain your ride quality, unless you ride it fully slammed. That's whats nice about air, its fully adjustable with the push of a button.


ok sounds good. looked at the kits they all look like some nice piceses. what u guys think about the burly slammer kit for now. the air ride is a lil over my budjet right now. need to drop it some cuz im on my tip toes when i get on so i need the drop.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

jml said:


> any air ride that you put will maintain your ride quality, unless you ride it fully slammed. That's whats nice about air, its fully adjustable with the push of a button.


 Not all air ride system are good. Take HI- LOW brand for example. That was the first air ride system I tried. Very fuck up system. You get what you pay for. If you want one of the best go lengend air ride. Very nice ride


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

My Homie ~HALF DEAD~


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Shotgun shock is the best, and comes with a lifetime warranty


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Damn it now I want one, but don't forget, don't mix to many together


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

freddylokz said:


> lil by lil getting my hog to where i want it...
> new extended bags with a few extras....


Damn bro you done good so far, looks fucking clean!


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Daddy ooo said:


> Not all air ride system are good. Take HI- LOW brand for example. That was the first air ride system I tried. Very fuck up system. You get what you pay for. If you want one of the best go lengend air ride. Very nice ride


Yeah I guess your right daddy ooo...Legend or Shotgun seem like 2 of the best!


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

jml said:


> Yeah I guess your right daddy ooo...Legend or Shotgun seem like 2 of the best!


 yeah I had a bad experience with one of those cheap air ride systems. I hit a bump on the freeway And that shit had me bouncing all over the freeway scared the shit out of me.


----------



## crazydays (Dec 22, 2012)

Just got my Shotgun installed not too long ago but from the little I've gotten to ride it, I love it. Great quality and their reputation is very good.


----------



## BIG_JR! (Feb 5, 2013)

BLVD66 said:


>


Sick ass bike. Homie.


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

Almost Dome


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

fresnocustoms559 said:


> *A FEW MORE PICS OF CHICANO LIFE MC 2ND ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO- BLESSING OF THE BIKES BBQ @ FRESNO CUSTOMS 2012....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chicano life m.c. will b holding its 3rd annual blessing of the bikes bbq sat April 13th from 1-6 @ fresno customs.everyone is welcomed.


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

ima going to go look at a 2004 roadking custom tomorrow....anything I should look for this will be my first Harley.....


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

sykes74impala said:


> ima going to go look at a 2004 roadking custom tomorrow....anything I should look for this will be my first Harley.....


You should really take someone with you that knows bikes very well, or at least have a solid mechanic look at it. There is a shit load of things to look at and for, too many to post. Good luck


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

thats good advice homie take some body that knows a little something something!!!! remember looks aint everthing!!!


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> You should really take someone with you that knows bikes very well, or at least have a solid mechanic look at it. There is a shit load of things to look at and for, too many to post. Good luck


 This is the way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## crazydays (Dec 22, 2012)

A little off topic but I'll start off with I live in the midwest and had never seen SOL until I saw it in BLVD66 picture. Went out for dinner tonight and what did I see in the beer cooler, SOL. Had to give it a try and all I can say is thanks BLVD66. Enjoyed them very much! Yes them, couldn't have just one. Ok back to the bikes!


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

Cool ......much respect for the schooling ...........
I will take heed....... Keep e'm updated


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

my homie,s bike. Shark life


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

My homie had a good day at the Impala,s Car Show today in Fresno. Took home First Place and best of Show. Right on Big Ant o:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 629894
> View attachment 629895
> my homie,s bike. Shark life





Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 629897
> View attachment 629898
> My homie had a good day at the Impala,s Car Show today in Fresno. Took home First Place and best of Show. Right on Big Ant o:thumbsup:


right on congrats ANT :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 629897
> View attachment 629898
> My homie had a good day at the Impala,s Car Show today in Fresno. Took home First Place and best of Show. Right on Big Ant o:thumbsup:


Seen that bike at da show bad ass bike congrats


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

MAG8888 said:


> Damn bro you done good so far, looks fucking clean!


thanks, Mag...a lot of inspiration and great advice on this thread......


----------



## fresnocustoms559 (Oct 10, 2009)

There was a show in fresno yesterday? Were @?


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

sykes74impala said:


> ima going to go look at a 2004 roadking custom tomorrow....anything I should look for this will be my first Harley.....


damn..same question i posted over a year ago hahahah....also got me an 04 RK, after asking a shitload of questions on here.....it was my first bike too, just took a dude that knew his way around hogs and i ended up steeling it for 8,800 cash.....i learned that you can do pretty much anything you want to a hog, so just buy something that your comfortable in (as far as riding), cause the looks of it can be changed with the quickness.........


here is my hog dead stock...











a few months after i bought it i had already painted it, got some new cheapy bags (hated leather), beach bars and some extra chromes, pipes etc etc...











a few months after that, i now have new bars again, extended bags, new seat, more chrome etc etc.......











i've learned that asking around here has helped a lot...muthafuckers on here really know what they're talking about....thanks to y'all for that...

on another note though, there's nothing like trying shit out for yourself....once you buy your bike, if you're thinking of doing anything to it, ride your friends bikes that have something similar to what you wanna do to it...hands on experience is the best experience.......also, watch safety videos on how to pick up your bike in case it falls, turning, etc etc.......learning how to pick up my bike quick really saved me a lot of time and money the first and only time i dropped it......cause let me tell you, it's gonna happen hahaha....good luck man and show us what you got


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

fresnocustoms559 said:


> There was a show in fresno yesterday? Were @?


Impala show homes play ground


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

nice transformation on your road king freddylokz looks firme bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 630575


Cool pic.......


----------



## og68ss (Aug 16, 2007)

WHO'S ROLLIN TO ARIZONA BIKE WEEK!!!???


----------



## og68ss (Aug 16, 2007)

TAKING MY OLDIE


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

208ragtime said:


> nice transformation on your road king freddylokz looks firme bro!!!:thumbsup:


thanks g


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

have an 05 heritage, got a lowering kit for the front. How much are you guys lowering your softails up front? I was thinking about two inches. I have the back lowered about 1.75-2 inches, would it be too low up front if i go 2", I'm also running a 21....


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

ABRAXASS said:


> Cool pic.......


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

jml said:


> have an 05 heritage, got a lowering kit for the front. How much are you guys lowering your softails up front? I was thinking about two inches. I have the back lowered about 1.75-2 inches, would it be too low up front if i go 2", I'm also running a 21....


two inches is good, I have the same front and back


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 630575


THATS WHATS UP LITTLE PIMP IN MAKING 
:thumbsup:


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> two inches is good, I have the same front and back


Thanks for the reply C76!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Here is my Bike, got the Fairings on, got the stereo installed. Can finally move on to the next project


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

QVO LOCO said:


> MY HOMIES HARLEY "STR8 LOCO" WAS IN FULL EFFECT AND BREAKING NECKS ALL WEEKEND !!THIS BIKE TOOK VEGAS BY STORM AND HE BROUGHT HOME THE FIRST PLACE PLACA!





ICEE*63 said:


> THE HOMIE BRETT ANOTHER FAMILY FIRST BIKE:biggrin:


bad ass bikes wat r they called beside Harleys ? I don't know much about bikes


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

QVO LOCO said:


> MY HOMIES HARLEY "STR8 LOCO" WAS IN FULL EFFECT AND BREAKING NECKS ALL WEEKEND !!THIS BIKE TOOK VEGAS BY STORM AND HE BROUGHT HOME THE FIRST PLACE PLACA!





ICEE*63 said:


>


nice


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

viejitocencoast said:


> bad ass bikes wat r they called beside Harleys ? I don't know much about bikes


 RoadKing, soft tails,Electra glides, road glides, street glides,etc


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

BIG DIRTY said:


> View attachment 632257
> View attachment 632258
> View attachment 632259


You looking real nice Big Dirty


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks.... alot of work


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Damn Big Dirty, looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's another shot of "La Guerra"


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


dyebartdie said:


> Here's another shot of "La Guerra"


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

BIG DIRTY said:


> View attachment 632257
> View attachment 632258
> View attachment 632259


Looks good


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Some Picture I took at the Impala Show in Fresno


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

dyebartdie said:


> Here's another shot of "La Guerra"


Looks good homie


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

changing out the bars, controls, lowering and chroming out front end...


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


badass!!!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

bullet one said:


> Looks good homie


Thanks!


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

*la causa*


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice, havent seen pictures of that one before. 



82cuty said:


> *la causa*


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


I have seen this bike before it is really a beautiful bike. and he rides it too! looks like a good show.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yank said:


> Nice, havent seen pictures of that one before.


I saw that bike a couple of years ago at the VYV event at Glendale HD. I have a few shots of it.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


BADASS!


----------



## 82cuty (May 17, 2007)

*photoshoot with Jae for rev magazine.*


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

What's good to use on a tank around da filler neck to keep paint from blistering?


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 629897
> View attachment 629898
> My homie had a good day at the Impala,s Car Show today in Fresno. Took home First Place and best of Show. Right on Big Ant o:thumbsup:


Thank You Hommie.. don't come on here to often lol


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> right on congrats ANT :thumbsup:


Thank you Hommie..keep in touch you got my phn# hommie ..lol


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yank said:


> I have seen this bike before it is really a beautiful bike. and he rides it too! looks like a good show.


Thank You Rudy!! I will be there Riding it on ur Cinco De Mayo Run 4 sure!!
& Thanks 4 that Photo Shoot Hook up I owe you Hommie..You need any 
Help with your Run Just Let Me know I'm Down 4 the Cause Hommie!


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


Thank You Rich 4 The Pics of the Show..I appreciate Hommie


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

anthonysj1 said:


> Thank you Hommie..keep in touch you got my phn# hommie ..lol


all of a sudden .... last i checked the phone line works two ways ..lol just playing


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Some Picture I took at the Impala Show in Fresno





RICHIE'S 59 said:


>





RICHIE'S 59 said:


>





RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


damm it those some clean pic's Homie :thumbsup:
Shark Boy swiming in the tank with the Big Boys now ..lol :bowrofl:
Do work son :thumbsup:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a shot I took at the Boyle Heights Classic Car Show on Saturday.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

dyebartdie said:


> Here's a shot I took at the Boyle Heights Classic Car Show on Saturday.


cool picture Joe!


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yank said:


> cool picture Joe!


Thanks! I'm calling this pic "Boyle Heights Viclero".


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Photo shoot with American Bagger Magazine.


Yeah I ride the Motherfucker....LOL








Good friend of mine Sara


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

anthonysj1 said:


> Thank You Rich 4 The Pics of the Show..I appreciate Hommie


Im glad you like them, You have a very detailed bike.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

BIG DIRTY said:


> Photo shoot with American Bagger Magazine.
> 
> 
> Yeah I ride the Motherfucker....LOL
> ...


 Congraulations Big Dirty on your shoot. That,s one of the Top Bagger Mag,s out there. All your hard work payed off. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Today at Chicano Park here in San Diego


----------



## hendra (Apr 21, 2013)

here old school from bali indonesia


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 635709
> 
> View attachment 635710
> 
> ...


 Very nice pic,s Thanks


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

Some gorgeous bikes in here!! Here's mine


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

flakejobrob said:


> View attachment 636057
> Some gorgeous bikes in here!! Here's mine


Looks good


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 635709
> 
> View attachment 635710
> 
> ...


Sweet looking scoots! thanks for sharing!


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a shot from the Jae Bueno Tribute event at The Lower Left in SD on Friday


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

hendra said:


> View attachment 635735
> View attachment 635736
> View attachment 635737
> 
> ...


nice job love that its a softail.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

NUFF SAID, MONGOL ON.........


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

THATS ALL FOR NOW, 2001 ROAD KING COMING SOON, TILL THEN IM OUT...... :guns:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA said:


> View attachment 636487
> View attachment 636489
> View attachment 636488
> View attachment 636490
> ...


I have always loved your bike. just really well done.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

A few shts from my SD trip this past weekend:


----------



## C LOC (Nov 22, 2008)

Can any one tell what tire company makes an 18" white wall tire other then vee rubber.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

C LOC said:


> Can any one tell what tire company makes an 18" white wall tire other then vee rubber.


These are 18"s all around but I could never find what brand but he got them through Ride Wright Wheels.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

dyebartdie said:


> These are 18"s all around but I could never find what brand but he got them through Ride Wright Wheels.


wow they look like 16's but they look good. maybe the black rims make them deceptive. AVON Cobra just came out with 18' white walls. saw a set this past weekend. will post a pic later.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Yank. The wheel in the front is an 18", the guy also said they used a rear tire.


----------



## bull06 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been following this thread for quite a while and there is a lot of clean rides on here. I had the opportunity to see that Blue Shovel King from Fresno Customs in person while i was out in Fresno and I stopped into Road Rage Performance just about 2 years ago. I was then bit by the Cali Flavor for the HD's so i started building my own as money allows... I did all the work my self from paint to motor Ive been painting for a couple years now learning new things everyday.. This was my first time gold leafing and pin striping, Next is the motor and more Chrome


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

bull06 said:


> I've been following this thread for quite a while and there is a lot of clean rides on here. I had the opportunity to see that Blue Shovel King from Fresno Customs in person while i was out in Fresno and I stopped into Road Rage Performance just about 2 years ago. I was then bit by the Cali Flavor for the HD's so i started building my own as money allows... I did all the work my self from paint to motor Ive been painting for a couple years now learning new things everyday.. This was my first time gold leafing and pin striping, Next is the motor and more Chrome


Look good


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone goin to laughlin.... im leavin San Diego at 10 today


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Shoot for the cover for the next cover of revolucion magazine


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

riding dirty said:


> Shoot for the cover for the next cover of revolucion magazine


A well deserved shoot homie. You,ve earned it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Daddy ooo said:


> A well deserved shoot homie. You,ve earned it. Keep up the good work.


Thanks


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

maybe a little different style but heres a few i have built recently


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


Me gusta......


----------



## crazydays (Dec 22, 2012)

riding dirty said:


> Shoot for the cover for the next cover of revolucion magazine


Killer, can't wait for the new mag to come out.


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

riding dirty said:


> Shoot for the cover for the next cover of revolucion magazine


congrats!!!!!! looks firme bro:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

dyebartdie said:


> A few shts from my SD trip this past weekend:



Yo that candy red indian is killing it tight work homie


----------



## Fuck.The.World (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a couple of shots my homie took of me on our way to Laughlin on Friday.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


Bad ass bikes homie


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

before


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

after all it needs are some (70s) oldschool hard bags, Let me know who has a set for sale


----------



## alexp (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow very good looking bike, whats that for End caps? These looks great.


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

pic from the Laughlin River Run Bike show at the Colorado Belle


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

CHOPPER 76 said:


> after all it needs are some (70s) oldschool hard bags, Let me know who has a set for sale


:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

some pics from the river run


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Train...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Couple of shots of the starting point at Renegades for the cinco de mayo run


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

pics from the cinco de mayo run


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

....

cool ass thread.... My 2012 Deluxe...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

sweet deluxe


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

classic53 said:


> View attachment 641428
> View attachment 641429
> View attachment 641430
> View attachment 641431
> ...


The river run was cool but it was dissappointing to see how many fools trailered their bikes and they werent even show bikes


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BIGJOE619 said:


> The river run was cool but it was dissappointing to see how many fools trailered their bikes and they werent even show bikes


it seemed like less people and lots of cops even on the way to oatman


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yank said:


> Couple of shots of the starting point at Renegades for the cinco de mayo run
> 
> View attachment 642436
> View attachment 642437
> View attachment 642438


Thank You Rudy had a really Good Time with you & all the Hommies
That Came out to the Run.. Thank for putting this Run together Next Year willbe even Bigger.. We Showing all The Hommies That The Chicano Vicla 
Movement is Alive & Kicking up Here In Northern Cali..


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

My 03 springer


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a few more pics from cinco de mayo


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

go to http://www.facebook.com/pages/Annual-Cinco-De-Mayo-Run/488772701169731 for more pics of the 2nd Annual Cinco de Mayo Run event.


----------



## O.G. (May 5, 2013)

riden on whitewall said:


> ....
> 
> cool ass thread.... My 2012 Deluxe...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> go to http://www.facebook.com/pages/Annual-Cinco-De-Mayo-Run/488772701169731 for more pics of the 2nd Annual Cinco de Mayo Run event.


Nice pics in here Yank, thanks for sharing bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## emanuel1 (Jan 13, 2013)

*18 inch whitewalls*

how do I find 18inch x 3.5 whitewalls


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

riden on whitewall said:


> ....
> 
> cool ass thread.... My 2012 Deluxe...


thats bad bro!!:thumbsup:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Bro....


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

emanuel1 said:


> how do I find 18inch x 3.5 whitewalls


Vee rubber has one


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

BIG DIRTY said:


> Photo shoot with American Bagger Magazine.
> 
> 
> Yeah I ride the Motherfucker....LOL
> ...




thats awesome!!!! congrats bro!!! we should ride sometime!!!!


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

my springer Night Train coming along... Will never match anything in here.... I ride it DAILY, dont own a car..... no candy.. not much chrome... nice little mix...
extended bags planned, some audio eventually.. have all LED's in the turns, will upgrade my HID headlight to LED, as well as my spotlights...

























got the wheels plasti-dipped black...


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

PS, reflectors are gone also....


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

might as well post more.. since im bored...











































My view on the Annual V-8 choppers Daytona beach charity run!









Main Street Daytona Bike Week

















My buddies Night Train..


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

I like your pic,s man. U have anymore From bike week? Keep them coming.


----------



## emanuel1 (Jan 13, 2013)

thank you


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

NAaaaa I didn't take too many pics at bike week.... Just participated... It was fun!!!


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

I got a lot of brake dust on my rear tire .... Wat kind of brake pads had work for anyone that they would recommend ??


----------



## Fuck.The.World (Feb 25, 2013)

Heritage softail for sale/trade 18,000 obo send pm if interested


----------



## bag of trick's (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*just a little something to mark on them CALENDERS 
*


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


>


those old school chops are BAD!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


FIRME!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

this is to cool!


----------



## 64glide (Oct 28, 2012)

this is my vicla i just finished couple of months ago!! THIS IS HOW I ROLL IN EAST LOS!!!!


----------



## osegura (May 24, 2011)

64glide said:


> this is my vicla i just finished couple of months ago!! THIS IS HOW I ROLL IN EAST LOS!!!!
> View attachment 649770


chingona compa


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


Nice


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


----------



## Sykes74impala (Jul 11, 2007)

here's mine 2004 RK custom need to change out engine gaurds....


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>



really good looking scoot!!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

My95Fleety said:


>


nice! kind of reminds me of my bike kind of different cause its not a heritage but has the lowrider style!


----------



## Redline79 (Dec 24, 2010)

ok here goes I just got 2002 police special classic I want put stereo in it what would some suggest to use mount it who has best mounting kit thanks


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


sykes74impala said:


> here's mine 2004 RK custom need to change out engine gaurds....


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

When she came home










And where she sits now. Still have few things to add before it gets a rest from upgrades for the summer. 509rider has been handling everything while I been out of town working can't thank him enough!


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

love that springer!!!


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

rlowride said:


> love that springer!!!


Thanks


----------



## Redline79 (Dec 24, 2010)

help lol


----------



## ridinglow (Aug 19, 2012)

Just painted this Deluxe for my buddy.


----------



## ridinglow (Aug 19, 2012)

This is my buddy's Road King. I painted it flat black. He sold it b4 it was put back together.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

PROBLEM! I got a 99 heritage and it cranks and everything but won't turn on I changed the plugs already! Any other opti


----------



## stormrider (Jun 28, 2011)

check the coil and the relay under the gas tank panel or the wiring on the ing switch


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Koo thanks


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

Bigsmooth said:


> When she came homed where she sits now. Still have few things to add before it gets a rest from upgrades for the summer. 509rider has been handling everything while I been out of town working can't thank him enough!


looks good neighbor!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

anybody have a set of bars for a street glide?


----------



## Danilo (May 11, 2013)

Hi from Australia


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Danilo said:


> Hi from Australia


dope


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

kandychromegsxr said:


>


damn homie this bitch is on point!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Danilo said:


> Hi from Australia


nicest springer i have ever seen. are your tires v-rubber?


----------



## O.G. (May 5, 2013)

regal ryda said:


> anybody have a set of bars for a street glide?


Nice


----------



## Danilo (May 11, 2013)

Yup vee's not great but hard to get the size I needed here in Australia


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Danilo said:


> Hi from Australia


Bad Ass......


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Finally out


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Danilo said:


> Hi from Australia


Very nice bike bro! Who makes those mirrors?


----------



## Danilo (May 11, 2013)

MAG8888 said:


> Very nice bike bro! Who makes those mirrors?


Thank you

They are joker machine


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Danilo said:


> Hi from Australia


Nice.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

riding dirty said:


> Finally out


have you been able to find a copy yet? if so where?


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Yank said:


> have you been able to find a copy yet? if so where?


No not yet there not going to be out everywhere until about the 25th


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

"El Aventurero" on The road "Pura Kachanilla Estilo"


----------



## Danilo (May 11, 2013)

KACHANILLA said:


> "El Aventurero" on The road "Pura Kachanilla Estilo"



Kewl bike

It's bikes like this that are gonna get me in trouble and have me buying a bagger..


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

Danilo said:


> Hi from Australia


:thumbsup:


----------



## Danilo (May 11, 2013)

208ragtime said:


> :thumbsup:



Thank you

Going to strip down for paint, just gotta decide on color 

I'm thinking of adding antique white & going 2 tone...

... I need to come up with a name for it too 

Any ideas???


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

KACHANILLA said:


> "El Aventurero" on The road "Pura Kachanilla Estilo"


Looks good homie


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

bullet one said:


> Looks good homie


Thanks Bullet


----------



## tracykaos (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Super Sweet Springer!!!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Chicano Festival at Arte America


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


Nice pics Richie


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

bullet one said:


> Nice pics Richie


Thanks bullet


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Picked up the new rev mag at the local Smith's grocery store yesterday! Great looking bikes in there! Congrats to Gabe, on making a cool spread in there from here in Nuevo Mexico, bike looks killer! Also congrats to Yank on your spread bro, bike looks great, and all the others that made it!


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


Dam Richie! Your camera makes my Ugly bike look clean. Thanks for the pictures Carnal.


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyone want to trade for a 64 with juice hit me up dan 5205517575


----------



## Ssrgeoff (May 21, 2012)

Yank said:


> have you been able to find a copy yet? if so where?


Congrats Yank! Bike looks good in the mag!

G


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Ssrgeoff said:


> Congrats Yank! Bike looks good in the mag!
> 
> G


thank you, where did you find the mag at? i still haven't found a copy here in Sacramento.


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:x3


RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


----------



## Ssrgeoff (May 21, 2012)

Yank said:


> thank you, where did you find the mag at? i still haven't found a copy here in Sacramento.


Ralph's... SoCal. I believe up there it would be Raleys or Safewa, can't remember. Moved to So Cal from Fairfield in 97.


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

Just got this


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Calirican2 said:


> Super Sweet Springer!!!!!


whats up big dawg...havent seen you in here in a while .any current pics of your vicla?:wave:


----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

hey bro how you doing been trying to call you but numbers no good? recovering ok? text me your number bro. got one I got to send you


----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats yank on making the magazine


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you, congrats to you as well really nice spread.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

805dicos said:


> Just got this


Love this shovelhead. what year is it?


----------



## lowriderdan (Aug 19, 2008)

Trade my juiced 64 for your hog?


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

Yank said:


> Love this shovelhead. what year is it?


79 flh thanks your bikes bad ass too hit me up if u need any chrome work Im in sac also


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


805dicos said:


> Just got this


----------



## sandman1772 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## sandman1772 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## sandman1772 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

208ragtime said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

Any one got any pics of shovelheads need some ideas


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

127 c.i. Prostreet. 300mm rear. Willing to trade for a nice Harley or a 62-64.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

europass said:


> 127 c.i. Prostreet. 300mm rear. Willing to trade for a nice Harley or a 62-64.
> View attachment 666559
> View attachment 666560



Very nice bike but it will not have much interest on this site. Have you ever checked out clubchopper.com?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

My95Fleety said:


>


 Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## crazydays (Dec 22, 2012)

805dicos said:


> Any one got any pics of shovelheads need some ideas


The black/brown FLH just sold to fund my 59 F100 project, the chopper will be mine forever!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Redline79 said:


> ok here goes I just got 2002 police special classic I want put stereo in it what would some suggest to use mount it who has best mounting kit thanks


I used a kit from biketronics homie


----------



## Redline79 (Dec 24, 2010)

that kit can I use any marine stereo sony with it I look online think just have order basic one from biketronics


regal ryda said:


> I used a kit from biketronics homie


----------



## cheechaz87 (Nov 11, 2009)

riding dirty said:


> Congrats yank on making the magazine


just checked out this mag today there are some really nice bikes in it


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Redline79 said:


> that kit can I use any marine stereo sony with it I look online think just have order basic one from biketronics


the basic kit for like 50bux just gives you the mounting kit, but the higherend kit gives you that and the relays to keep the bikes factory hand controls so you dont have to dick around with the volume and search functions while riding


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


sandman1772 said:


> View attachment 665923


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm the second owner on this 2009 Electra Glide. It was bone stock 8 months ago and I have been building it since I got it. This is a turn key no BS custom with the best of everything on it. Was just shot for the September issue of Vatos Y Viclas Magazine and got the green light to be shot for Revolucion next. Asking $30K or will consider trade for turn key sled or low rider of equal value. Serious only please. I don't need the money so please don't bother with the low ball offers. You can email me at [email protected] for details. Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Your E Glide is DIRTY ******!!! Great looking bike! I wish I could buy it, still working on my Heritage though. I've been working on mine for 7 months now and still got a few things to do but it has come a long way.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks JML!! Your Heritage is bad ass! I'm actually going to build a Heritage Springer shortly, but I wanna pick up a car so I can roll with the family too. I really like what you did with yours!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

whats going on fellas just got me my first bike 2000 road king , my god son had his friend change the handle bars but didnt finish , now i need to finish it does anybody have a good place to take the bike too , or someone that does house calls ? 
and also there is gas leaking from here ? 

now i have the best of both worlds my lolo and bike


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> whats going on fellas just got me my first bike 2000 road king , my god son had his friend change the handle bars but didnt finish , now i need to finish it does anybody have a good place to take the bike too , or someone that does house calls ?
> and also there is gas leaking from here ?
> 
> now i have the best of both worlds my lolo and bike


 nice king


----------



## bull06 (Mar 12, 2012)

I took these at a recent car and bike show up in Minnesota, The Rootbeer Electra Glide is mine....


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> whats going on fellas just got me my first bike 2000 road king , my god son had his friend change the handle bars but didnt finish , now i need to finish it does anybody have a good place to take the bike too , or someone that does house calls ?
> and also there is gas leaking from here ?
> 
> now i have the best of both worlds my lolo and bike


 from the looks of it you don,t have much more to be done. Where are you located? More then likely that leak is cased by a bad gaskets or o ring all simple stuff.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

El ****** said:


> View attachment 670374
> View attachment 670380
> View attachment 670381
> View attachment 670383
> ...


nice


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

jml said:


> Your E Glide is DIRTY ******!!! Great looking bike! I wish I could buy it, still working on my Heritage though. I've been working on mine for 7 months now and still got a few things to do but it has come a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

bull06 said:


> I took these at a recent car and bike show up in Minnesota, The Rootbeer Electra Glide is mine....


Cali style in Minnesota? that's awesome! love the color of the root beer eglide.


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

I just got an 07 deluxe and was wondering what header people are using for duals with fish tales and where to get fat daddy spoke wheels and white wall tires! I'm in the central coast any help would be appreciated. Gracias


----------



## Danilo (May 11, 2013)

Hi again from Oz

A couple of updated pics

Just waiting on my seat & tank bib to come back from the trimmer


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Danilo said:


> Hi again from Oz
> 
> A couple of updated pics
> 
> Just waiting on my seat & tank bib to come back from the trimmer


 Looks Great


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Danilo (May 11, 2013)

1 more pic


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

BIG MARC said:


> View attachment 673010
> View attachment 673011
> View attachment 673012
> View attachment 673013


 Bad ass bike Homie


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

Daddy ooo said:


> from the looks of it you don,t have much more to be done. Where are you located? More then likely that leak is cased by a bad gaskets or o ring all simple stuff.


thanks not to much to do to it going to ride it like it for this a while and maybe next i will redo it .


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

sg805 said:


> I just got an 07 deluxe and was wondering what header people are using for duals with fish tales and where to get fat daddy spoke wheels and white wall tires! I'm in the central coast any help would be appreciated. Gracias


 I've got Samson true duels on my 08 deluxe and have had zero problems. I'm sure Paso has some good bike shops around that you can hit up for your wheels, good luck.


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

*For sale $10,500 pm me if interested ......*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

who's got the connect on cables for 14in bars


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

question , do i need to run an extra battery when hooking up a sounds to my road king ? i have an alpine head unit , 4 fosgate 6x9's , a pair of fosgate 6.5 , and a 300 watt 4 channel fosgate mini amp ? thanks in advance


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> question , do i need to run an extra battery when hooking up a sounds to my road king ? i have an alpine head unit , 4 fosgate 6x9's , a pair of fosgate 6.5 , and a 300 watt 4 channel fosgate mini amp ? thanks in advance


I upgraded the battery I think its Oasis 450cca's or something (Stocc HD was not cutting it)and upgraded my stator.I'm running JVC Kameleon tv decc,Alpine EQ,(2)Alpine 600W amps,(4)6X9 5way,(4)6 1/2 with (4) tweeters and a capacitor.Been rolling 3yrs now no problems.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> question , do i need to run an extra battery when hooking up a sounds to my road king ? i have an alpine head unit , 4 fosgate 6x9's , a pair of fosgate 6.5 , and a 300 watt 4 channel fosgate mini amp ? thanks in advance


You should be fine with your setup but I highly recommend swapping that amp out to Alpine PDX-F6.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

BIG MARC said:


> You should be fine with your setup but I highly recommend swapping that amp out to Alpine PDX-F6.


Right on thanks for the input I will look into that amp thanks again big Marc .


----------



## bag of trick's (Apr 8, 2008)

This SAT. NITE...HOPE SEE YOU THERE* FRESNO......*


----------



## bag of trick's (Apr 8, 2008)

HOPE SEE YOU SAT. NITE FROM 5 TILL 10.... :thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIG MARC said:


> View attachment 673010
> View attachment 673011
> View attachment 673012
> View attachment 673013


needs a mag spread bro...bike looks good!


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> question , do i need to run an extra battery when hooking up a sounds to my road king ? i have an alpine head unit , 4 fosgate 6x9's , a pair of fosgate 6.5 , and a 300 watt 4 channel fosgate mini amp ? thanks in advance


No u don't need two. One will do the job homie. I have a Road King pushing 600 watts and one battery doe,s fine.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

regal ryda said:


> who's got the connect on cables for 14in bars


try denniskirk.com bro...best prices i have found on steel braided cables


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Daddy ooo said:


> No u don't need two. One will do the job homie. I have a Road King pushing 600 watts and one battery doe,s fine.


whats up daddy o....what your opinion on the 6x9s facing the front of the saddle bags on a r.k....i hear they get alot of junk caught up in them vs the back of the bag facing the rear wheel


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

BIG MARC said:


> You should be fine with your setup but I highly recommend swapping that amp out to Alpine PDX-F6.


 Good advice....I have a PDX-5 and works very well with one battery


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

homie said:


> whats up daddy o....what your opinion on the 6x9s facing the front of the saddle bags on a r.k....i hear they get alot of junk caught up in them vs the back of the bag facing the rear wheel


 personally I don't like my speaker being seen. But I have friends with speaker facing front and they never complain. I just think it,s cool to have bad ass sound on a RK with no visible speakers. Trips people out


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Daddy ooo said:


> personally I don't like my speaker being seen. But I have friends with speaker facing front and they never complain. I just think it,s cool to have bad ass sound on a RK with no visible speakers. Trips people out


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I like the sound with the speakers facing the rear wheel and the alpine pdx amp is the shit but also the pioneer d class 800 watt amp isn't bad either


----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

CHENTE said:


> View attachment 673598
> *For sale $10,500 pm me if interested ......*


TTT


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Here we got some stock bags already drill out for 6x9's lowers only no lids or hardware in good shape, come with 4 pioneer 6x9's 600 watts each, 2 5.25 acr audio's , and a pioneer amp D9500F, where only on bike a few months I got extended bags and went with all new sound system $400 obo call or tex 559-573-4553


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Hittin some new move on the Remix of ~DADDY O STLYE~


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

bullet one said:


> Here we got some stock bags already drill out for 6x9's lowers only no lids or hardware in good shape, come with 4 pioneer 6x9's 600 watts each, 2 5.25 acr audio's , and a pioneer amp D9500F, where only on bike a few months I got extended bags and went with all new sound system $400 obo call or tex 559-573-4553


 One hell of a deal. I wish I was in need of these items as a group. If u decide to sell any of these item separate hit me up with a PM. I,m interested in the speakers


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Love how this bike hardly has any covers and the motor case is polished!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a few more from Hollister


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Daddy ooo said:


> Bad ass bike Homie


Thanks bro


CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> Right on thanks for the input I will look into that amp thanks again big Marc .


:thumbsup:


homie said:


> needs a mag spread bro...bike looks good!


Thanks HOMIE but doubt that'll ever happen.


Daddy ooo said:


> Good advice....I have a PDX-5 and works very well with one battery


:thumbsup:


bullet one said:


> Here we got some stock bags already drill out for 6x9's lowers only no lids or hardware in good shape, come with 4 pioneer 6x9's 600 watts each, 2 5.25 acr audio's , and a pioneer amp D9500F, where only on bike a few months I got extended bags and went with all new sound system $400 obo call or tex 559-573-4553


Good deal!


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Yank said:


> Love how this bike hardly has any covers and the motor case is polished!
> View attachment 674161
> View attachment 674162


 That doe,s separate him from the rest. Not to many baggers gettin down like that. And his frame is painted. He,s a homie of mine. Been gettin down for year,s


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Changed my pipes out after 10 years


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Yank said:


> Love how this bike hardly has any covers and the motor case is polished!
> View attachment 674161
> View attachment 674162


bad mofo right there bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> I like the sound with the speakers facing the rear wheel and the alpine pdx amp is the shit but also the pioneer d class 800 watt amp isn't bad either


whats up big joe :wave:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 674315
> Changed my pipes out after 10 years


Looks good


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 674315
> Changed my pipes out after 10 years


looks good


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Yank said:


> Looks good





bullet one said:


> looks good


 Thanks Yank and bullet one


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

.... My 2012 Deluxe .


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

homie said:


> whats up big joe :wave:


 hows everything goin Homie, Where you been bro?


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

BIGJOE619 said:


> hows everything goin Homie, Where you been bro?


chillin bro...working on the bike putting in the chrome forks and apes...hope fully soon i can finally jump on the music


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Finally got this bitch done. WCC CFL with a 124" TP motor, this thing is scary fast. 

*Went from this mess...*






















*To this 

*


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

:thumbsup:


MAG8888 said:


> Finally got this bitch done. WCC CFL with a 124" TP motor, this thing is scary fast.
> 
> *Went from this mess...*
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

MAG8888 said:


> Finally got this bitch done. WCC CFL with a 124" TP motor, this thing is scary fast.
> 
> *Went from this mess...*
> 
> ...



Are those pipes gonna be blowing right on your leg or to close???


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Workin on my fish again aye mag lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thnx homie, stay safe out there 




BIG MARC said:


> Are those pipes gonna be blowing right on your leg or to close???


Come on Big Marc, you know I have to let them blow my skirt up... wait whut??? 

Yeah those fukers are good for looks only. They sound mean as hell but are hella hot and blow the exhaust right back at you. 




MOSTHATED CC said:


> Workin on my fish again aye mag lol


:roflmao::roflmao:You know I have much respect for your work sir. Who the hell cares what you ride anyway, you're driving a rag 57 sucka :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

MAG8888 said:


> Come on Big Marc, you know I have to let them blow my skirt up... wait whut???
> 
> Yeah those fukers are good for looks only. They sound mean as hell but are hella hot and blow the exhaust right back at you.


LOL!!!Damn homie they look killer tho...I'm just thinking on a long run,hot summer night or even heavy on the throttle it's gonna generate heat!I been burned pretty bad so that's always a concern.Them choppers aint for us fatboys anyway!Ride on.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

MAG8888 said:


> Finally got this bitch done. WCC CFL with a 124" TP motor, this thing is scary fast.
> 
> *Went from this mess...*
> 
> ...


Nice! didnt realize you had a TP motor. that Bike must get up and go!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> Nice! didnt realize you had a TP motor. that Bike must get up and go!


It does, I will try to post a video of it running when I get a minute. I keep wanting to get a Go Pro camera so I could take a video going over the Bay Bridge, a little late night lane splitting action. 

I have been riding customs for a long time and this is the first one that I have been intimidated by, scary fast...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

What kinda price on that engine? What's the hp rating?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

509Rider said:


> What kinda price on that engine? What's the hp rating?


They are about $8000 show polished and put out around 124hp and 130lbs tourque stock from TP. Mine has been bored .40 over and also has a beefy cam in it. We put it on the dyno and had 142hp at the rear wheel :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

That's sick, I bet that bitch moves


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

509Rider said:


> That's sick, I bet that bitch moves


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

509Rider said:


> That's sick, I bet that bitch moves


Yeah it's cool in a straight line, but corners are a whole different story :rofl:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

MAG8888 said:


> Yeah it's cool in a straight line, but corners are a whole different story :rofl:


Lol getting sideways, when my engine goes, which won't be for a while I'm gonna get a nice crate. Probably something a little more simple like the 120r


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

MAG8888 said:


> They are about $8000 show polished and put out around 124hp and 130lbs tourque stock from TP. Mine has been bored .40 over and also has a beefy cam in it. We put it on the dyno and had *142hp at the rear wheel* :biggrin:


hno:


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Here are some recent motorcycle parts we did.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hernan said:


> Here are some recent motorcycle parts we did.
> View attachment 676921
> View attachment 676922


Very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## johnnyg64 (Apr 23, 2013)

nice


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

here's mine


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

turbospirites said:


> here's mine


Nice bike bro, but I would toss that rocker style seat in the trash unless you got them hemeroids  That seat throws the whole bike out proportion (just my dumb ass opinion).


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's my road king


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

A before & after


----------



## bull06 (Mar 12, 2012)

bullet one said:


> Here's my road king


She is Kleeeen!!


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

bullet one said:


> Here's my road king


 I like


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> I like


Thanks homie


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

bull06 said:


> She is Kleeeen!!


Thanks...


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

bullet one said:


> A before & after


looks really good bro...nice and clen:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

MAG8888 said:


> Nice bike bro, but I would toss that rocker style seat in the trash unless you got them hemeroids  That seat throws the whole bike out proportion (just my dumb ass opinion).


LMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

bullet one said:


> Here's my road king


Nice & clean Bullet.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

homie said:


> looks really good bro...nice and clen:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

BIG MARC said:


> Nice & clean Bullet.
> :thumbsup:


Thanks homie..


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> Very nice work :thumbsup:


Thank you


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

thats a bad bike homie!!!!!!


bullet one said:


> Here's my road king


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Bullet, how much did all the mods and upgrades set you back?


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

208ragtime said:


> thats a bad bike homie!!!!!!


Thanks homie


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> Bullet, how much did all the mods and upgrades set you back?


A few grand but did it little by little started from da front n work my why back to da bags now just working on chrome covers for motor


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks great! Original front fender right? And did you keep the stock rear wheel? What bags did you go with? I like the stock rear fender actually. I'm about to start a project...love it!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

europass said:


> Looks great! Original front fender right? And did you keep the stock rear wheel? What bags did you go with? I like the stock rear fender actually. I'm about to start a project...love it!


Matching18" twisted spoke rear wheel & sinister bags and stock fenders


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Why replace the rear wheel? Can you even see it?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

europass said:


> Why replace the rear wheel? Can you even see it?


Personally I think it looks like shit if you don't have matching wheels,rotors and pulley.If you're not laid out in the rear you will see and people do look.It's the same as having skirts on a lowrider and the wheels not matching...half ass built but that's my opinion.


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

BIG MARC said:


> Personally I think it looks like shit if you don't have matching wheels,rotors and pulley.If you're not laid out in the rear you will see and people do look.It's the same as having skirts on a lowrider and the wheels not matching...half ass built but that's my opinion.


You can see the rear wheel a bit. I changed my rear wheel out to match, but did not change out the rotor to match or chrome caliper. I did put a chrome pulley cover though. Yes its kind of half ass, but some of us are on a budget.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

divine69impala said:


> You can see the rear wheel a bit. I changed my rear wheel out to match, but did not change out the rotor to match or chrome caliper. I did put a chrome pulley cover though. Yes its kind of half ass, but some of us are on a budget.


Agreed and I been down that road twice.I'm speaking on the ones who just leave it.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Any one know,s if a 180/60 B-16 Vee rubber tire will fit the rear of a 2001 road king


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Daddy ooo said:


> Any one know,s if a 180/60 B-16 Vee rubber tire will fit the rear of a 2001 road king


not unless you change the pulley and the belt to the thinner ones. Might have to machine the spacers too. My 03 I put a 4.5 inch rim in the back and had to get a spacer for my pulley and only ran a 140 and it barely cleared the belt, plus your fender might rub too


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Yank said:


> not unless you change the pulley and the belt to the thinner ones. Might have to machine the spacers too. My 03 I put a 4.5 inch rim in the back and had to get a spacer for my pulley and only ran a 140 and it barely cleared the belt, plus your fender might rub too


 Thanks for this info Yank. I think I,ll put that mod on hold for now. Didn't know all that was involved. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BIG MARC said:


> Personally I think it looks like shit if you don't have matching wheels,rotors and pulley.If you're not laid out in the rear you will see and people do look.It's the same as having skirts on a lowrider and the wheels not matching...half ass built but that's my opinion.


Ya this dude rolls a bagger around here with a white wall front tire and a blackwall rear tire he thinks nobody can tell but its easy to see when he's riding


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

divine69impala said:


> You can see the rear wheel a bit. I changed my rear wheel out to match, but did not change out the rotor to match or chrome caliper. I did put a chrome pulley cover though. Yes its kind of half ass, but some of us are on a budget.


 It takes time bro. It,s not easy maintaining a home and family and at the same time having a Harley and a Lowrider habit. I Ball on a budget.I try and do all my own work that help,s out a lot. You know the deal.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

This is some of the art work I put on my slim tour pac


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Youngster out San Jose did the art work


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> This is some of the art work I put on my slim tour pac
> View attachment 678278


Dam that's nice.... Is that's the same guy who did da sharks on da red bike?


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Ya this dude rolls a bagger around here with a white wall front tire and a blackwall rear tire he thinks nobody can tell but its easy to see when he's riding


I was planning on a road king classic that comes with a spoke rear wheel and a white wall already. You think it would look that bad with a fat daddy spoke on front?


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

bullet one said:


> Dam that's nice.... Is that's the same guy who did da sharks on da red bike?


 Yes the same guy did my homeboys bike. He turned me on to the artist. His bike look red at times but it,s orange also.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> Yes the same guy did my homeboys bike. He turned me on to the artist. His bike look red at times but it,s orange also.


That's a nice bike I seen it here in fresno at a show... He putting out real nice work...


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

bullet one said:


> That's a nice bike I seen it here in fresno at a show... He putting out real nice work...


 Yes he diffidently has a future as a muralist.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

europass said:


> I was planning on a road king classic that comes with a spoke rear wheel and a white wall already. You think it would look that bad with a fat daddy spoke on front?


I know me personally I culdnt live with it but if u gotta buy one at a time then do it


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

Got a 04 RoadKing wanted to order my 21x3.5 front wheel with 90/21 tire they told me unsafe?:dunno:


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Daddy ooo said:


> This is some of the art work I put on my slim tour pac
> View attachment 678278


Thats bad ass. Can you pm his contact info?? Did he do the goldleaf too?


----------



## grumpy 48 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm running same rim 21 40 spoke with a mh 90/21 metzler tire and have had no problems.I live in N.M. ans drove it to Laughlin for run and back with no problems.only thing i noticed cuz its a slimmer tire it tends to fallow like the cracks on the road but really not bad at all.


----------



## grumpy 48 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a 03 roadking


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

divine69impala said:


> Thats bad ass. Can you pm his contact info?? Did he do the goldleaf too?


 PM sent.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Daddy ooo said:


> It takes time bro. It,s not easy maintaining a home and family and at the same time having a Harley and a Lowrider habit. I Ball on a budget.I try and do all my own work that help,s out a lot. You know the deal.


well said daddy ooo....:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

:thumbsup:


homie said:


> well said daddy ooo....:thumbsup:


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> Got a 04 RoadKing wanted to order my 21x3.5 front wheel with 90/21 tire they told me unsafe?:dunno:


They told me the same thing, I've already run 3 on 3 different bikes and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Daddy ooo said:


> This is some of the art work I put on my slim tour pac
> View attachment 678278


that is a great mural who did it?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

I run a Avon cobra same size at it rides great, actually better than the metzler which I had before. It tracked with the grove and was very loud and I ride my bagger hard. Plus if you don't run 45psi it tends to cup pretty fast.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Yank said:


> that is a great mural who did it?


The same guy that did Anthony,s with the orange ingraved bike. He,s a youngster out of San Jose name Alex he,s new on the scene


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

4zero8, they have a thread on here somewhere.


Yank said:


> that is a great mural who did it?


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

oldskool6six said:


> 4zero8, they have a thread on here somewhere.


 uffin:


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey bullet, are those samson pipes? How long?


----------



## CHOPPER 76 (Dec 5, 2006)

For Sale 1999 Harley Davidson Heritage Softail Super Clean Gangster Style
Has rebuilt 80' EVO that was bored 10 or 1 with only 00,020 miles on motor
New solo seat and clear lens
New all black paint job
New 21'in front chrome spokes rim 
New chrome super spoke rotor
New Avon white wall tire
New 18" apes 1 1/4 chubby stainless steel cables with new hand grips
New all chrome front end with chrome lower legs
New 36in true dual exhaust pipes with fish tails
New chrome rear lowering shocks
Lowered 2'in front and back
Registration up to date Clean title, Pink in hand $11,500


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

firme vicla:thumbsup:


CHOPPER 76 said:


> For Sale 1999 Harley Davidson Heritage Softail Super Clean Gangster Style
> Has rebuilt 80' EVO that was bored 10 or 1 with only 00,020 miles on motor
> New solo seat and clear lens
> New all black paint job
> ...


----------



## Danilo (May 11, 2013)

Here a few pics from Oz





































Hope you like...


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

bullet one said:


> A before & after


Nice


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

jml said:


> Does anyone know what brand of beach bars these are?


Clean....


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

Rolled her today half naked..


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Some pics from the Lowrider show in Spana NM this weekend.(My bike)


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Others...


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Few More...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

riden on whitewall said:


> .... My 2012 Deluxe .


Snazzy


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

lowerdimension63 said:


>


Looks good


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ruben's Street Glide


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Matching helmets


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

My cruiser....


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

still working on it..going in for a new kandy paint, whitewalls & fishtails....



MrWorm714 said:


> My cruiser....


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Ruben's Street Glide


looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


is this mikes work?


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes it is Mike's work. ..


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> Yes it is Mike's work. ..


good to see you got your self a vicla bro...we were talking about it at chinos shop...hows the 65 coming along?


----------



## AZtek (Aug 17, 2013)

*Harley Rocker (slammed 2 inches front/rear suspension)*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

My bitch


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

509Rider said:


> My bitch


NICE BIKE !!!!!!


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

homie said:


> good to see you got your self a vicla bro...we were talking about it at chinos shop...hows the 65 coming along?


We haven't done much to it.but my plans are to get back on it.


----------



## Lroi (Feb 20, 2006)

AZtek said:


> View attachment 683304


What kinda bike is that? Bad as hell! Exactly what id like to build

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AZtek (Aug 17, 2013)

Lroi said:


> What kinda bike is that? Bad as hell! Exactly what id like to build
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 @Lroi, thanks....my bike is a '09 Harley Rocker (FXCW). The don't make them anymore but has been replaced with the Harley Breakout


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> Yes it is Mike's work. ..


mike gets down...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

509Rider said:


> My bitch


looks good


----------



## CUBANTONY (Oct 11, 2008)

*My ride.........*







TTT


----------



## Reco-21 (Aug 20, 2013)

This is my 03 Heritage. My first project bike. It's been fun but I need another one to work on now.

*Before:* (Nov. 2011)




*Now:* (Aug. 2013)


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Reco-21 said:


> This is my 03 Heritage. My first project bike. It's been fun but I need another one to work on now.
> 
> *Before:* (Nov. 2011)
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## riding dirty (Jul 1, 2010)

new bags


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

riding dirty said:


> new bags


Nice


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

~BAD ASS~


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


 ~BAD ASS~


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice nice


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a turn table for a softail for sale. 500 obo


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 709882
> View attachment 709890
> View attachment 709898


Clean!!!


----------



## dmaciassr (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Reyes76 (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is my streetglide


----------



## Reyes76 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Reyes76 said:


> Trying to catch up con ustedes


looking good bro:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 709882
> View attachment 709890
> View attachment 709898


daddy ooo...puttin it down in the sac-town


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

homie said:


> daddy ooo...puttin it down in the sac-town


 Thanks Homie. Just trying to hang


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

MY HOMIE DOING UP MY SOFTAIL..... ALOT OF YOU VATOS HAVE NICE BIKES ON HERE & INSPIRED ME TO HOOK MINE UP...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

MrWorm714 said:


> MY HOMIE DOING UP MY SOFTAIL..... ALOT OF YOU VATOS HAVE NICE BIKES ON HERE & INSPIRED ME TO HOOK MINE UP...


Looking for a painter hook me up with your painters number, thanks


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yank said:


> Looking for a painter hook me up with your painters number, thanks



My homie does it out of his house but it is shop quality... I'll PM u his name & number...


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

Heres another sample of his work...




Yank said:


> Looking for a painter hook me up with your painters number, thanks


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

riding dirty said:


> new bags


 Riding dirty your bike is one beautiful machine. Very unique


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Osage Bro said:


> Bump.


 Very nice. Is the blue powder coated or anodized? Was the finish removed then engraved or did you engrave on top of the finish?


----------



## David 76 (Jan 9, 2012)

For sale $20k...serious offers will be considered... I'm not in a hurry so no bs offers... pm me


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice TTT


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## bag of trick's (Apr 8, 2008)

D O N E...............


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

bag of trick's said:


> D O N E...............
> View attachment 751018


Badass bro..


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

:thumbsup:


bag of trick's said:


> D O N E...............
> View attachment 751018


 That,s one cool cat homie. Very nice


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

David 76 said:


> View attachment 746209
> For sale $20k...serious offers will be considered... I'm not in a hurry so no bs offers... pm me


Nice bike homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Miss Lopez


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

ez money 408 said:


> View attachment 756002
> View attachment 756010
> View attachment 756018


Nice.....


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

ez money 408 said:


> View attachment 756002
> View attachment 756010
> View attachment 756018


nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

David 76 said:


> View attachment 746209
> For sale $20k...serious offers will be considered... I'm not in a hurry so no bs offers... pm me


:tears:

I still remember when it was blue....

Good luck on sale brother David. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Here's a horn cover I engraved with polynesian style design & chrome plated for a customer from Sydney, Australia. Customer drew actual artwork.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Hernan said:


> Here's a horn cover I engraved with polynesian style design & chrome plated for a customer from Sydney, Australia. Customer drew actual artwork.
> 
> View attachment 766642
> View attachment 766650


 nice work


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Daddy ooo said:


> nice work


Thank you


----------



## hayanxpocho69 (Sep 12, 2010)

dyebartdie said:


> A few shts from my SD trip this past weekend





BIGJOE619 said:


> View attachment 635711
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anyone have anymore pictures of this bike? shes beautiful. also the stats on the bike like year model etc with the upgrades?


----------



## hayanxpocho69 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## varo (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

i bet i can guess most of it. looks like an evo motor with a softail frame from 89-94 year model base on the way the starter looks. looks like a paughco springer front end with a custom twisted front part of the springer. a 23 inch up front with an 18 inch in the back. looks like Vrubber tires. the front rim is cool cause it has no front brakes. also the beach bars are cool with internal throttle cables. also air suspension. looks like he has a foot clutch cause the bars have no levers on them plus i see a shift ball on the left side. nice spoke pulley in the rear. no dash so he must have rewired it the ignition to the side or somewhere hidden. He also extended the rear fender quite a bit. has an old school looking seat with springs. Really cant tell from the outside if and what motor work was done but if i listen to it i bet i could guess. really cool bike. I have always like it.


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol you know a thing or two about a thing or two Yank. Love the look on these viclas


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

dusty87ls said:


> Lol you know a thing or two about a thing or two Yank. Love the look on these viclas


 LOL, i know i get a little obsessive with bikes sometimes.


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

MAG8888 said:


> Nice bike homie


firme vicla homie!!!!


----------



## hayanxpocho69 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yank said:


> i bet i can guess most of it. looks like an evo motor with a softail frame from 89-94 year model base on the way the starter looks. looks like a paughco springer front end with a custom twisted front part of the springer. a 23 inch up front with an 18 inch in the back. looks like Vrubber tires. the front rim is cool cause it has no front brakes. also the beach bars are cool with internal throttle cables. also air suspension. looks like he has a foot clutch cause the bars have no levers on them plus i see a shift ball on the left side. nice spoke pulley in the rear. no dash so he must have rewired it the ignition to the side or somewhere hidden. He also extended the rear fender quite a bit. has an old school looking seat with springs. Really cant tell from the outside if and what motor work was done but if i listen to it i bet i could guess. really cool bike. I have always like it.


awesome observation bro. how does he get the bike to sit so low with such big rims. i mean i know it has air ride but an 18" rear to sit on the frame like that. i just love the stance. i wonder if its rideable with the front so low. do you think my 05 deluxe can get that low with that setup?


----------



## hayanxpocho69 (Sep 12, 2010)

View attachment 782530








Heres mine btw I love my internal wiring


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

hayanxpocho69 said:


> awesome observation bro. how does he get the bike to sit so low with such big rims. i mean i know it has air ride but an 18" rear to sit on the frame like that. i just love the stance. i wonder if its rideable with the front so low. do you think my 05 deluxe can get that low with that setup?


It's definitely rideable. He lives in the SD area and I know he rides it everywhere. The custom work was mostly done by him as well

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

hayanxpocho69 said:


> View attachment 782530
> 
> View attachment 782546
> 
> Heres mine btw I love my internal wiring


 good looking scoot. Yeah you can get yours that low if you put air ride there are rubber stoppers on the frame where the swing arm hits just remove them and you can go an inch lower. With an 18 in the back it looks like more of the rim is behind the fender. Lowering the front too makes it look lower . With floor boards your not gonna be able to the the corners to well when your bike is so low though.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a shot I took at a Car Show in Boyle Heights a few months ago...


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Vatos Y Viclas Magazine Pre-La Raza Run Show at Glendale Harley this Sunday. Starts at noon.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Vatos Y Viclas La Raza Run this Saturday. LA to San Diego.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Here a few Pic,s from the Vegas show


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 821794
> View attachment 821802
> View attachment 821810


 did you end up going to the show? share more pics. rally cool bikes on display. i saw one of the "El Ray Chopper" looked pretty cool but only saw one small pic of it.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Yank said:


> did you end up going to the show? share more pics. rally cool bikes on display. i saw one of the "El Ray Chopper" looked pretty cool but only saw one small pic of it.


 What's up yank. Yes I was at the show and to my surprise there wasn't that many bike,s. I may have a couple more pic,s


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

Any one no bout shovelheads i need some adjusting done


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Daddy ooo said:


> View attachment 821794
> View attachment 821802
> View attachment 821810


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

1978 shovelhead


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

thinking of selling my 2000 road king with 3000 miles 21'' rim in front and 19' in back matching rims painted to match bike , , now to get it back on the road it will need , handle grips , headlight assembly , a cable & brake kit due to the handle bars being change , selling for 8 gs ?


----------



## Reyes76 (Feb 7, 2013)

How would pin strip look?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

highway said:


> View attachment 835554


cool original style shovelhead.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Reyes76 said:


> View attachment 837162
> How would pin strip look?


it would look really good and so would whitewalls too!


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> thinking of sell my 2000 road king with 3000 miles 21'' rim in front and 19' in back matching rims painted to match bike , , now to get it back on the road it will need , handle grips , headlight assembly , a cable & brake kit due to the handle bars being change , selling for 8 gs ?


:thumbsup:


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

805dicos said:


> Any one no bout shovelheads i need some adjusting done


Hit up yank. That dude has some bad ass knowledge on the viclas


----------



## Reyes76 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yea yank white walls are on the way


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

dusty87ls said:


> Hit up yank. That dude has some bad ass knowledge on the viclas


Thanks


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


Nice sporty !!!!!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


bad ass!


----------



## sandman1772 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

From the Ultimate for life cc show in perris ca


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

BIGJOE619 said:


> From the Ultimate for life cc show in perris ca
> View attachment 846665
> 
> View attachment 846673


They could be twins!














I like both of them!!


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Yank said:


> good looking scoot. Yeah you can get yours that low if you put air ride there are rubber stoppers on the frame where the swing arm hits just remove them and you can go an inch lower. With an 18 in the back it looks like more of the rim is behind the fender. Lowering the front too makes it look lower . With floor boards your not gonna be able to the the corners to well when your bike is so low though.


So Yank, question bro...I have a 05 heritage, I am going with Legends air ride, do I have the same stoppers on mine to get it just a little lower?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes you do. see link for a view of your frame. there are stoppers on the upper back portion of your frame. what size rear tire your using? i would be very wary of taking them off just in case of emergency. would hate for your rear tire to rub on the top of the fender and completely stop you in case of a airbag failure. also if your running an 18 inch rim it would be taller than a 16inch and most likely would rub too if you took off the rubbers. http://partsfinder.onlinemicrofiche...89&b=31&c=0&d=-FRAME-ASSEMBLY-W/--JIFFY-STAND http://partsfinder.onlinemicrofiche...89&b=31&c=0&d=-FRAME-ASSEMBLY-W/--JIFFY-STAND


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

maybe this link would work better http://partsfinder.onlinemicrofiche.com/ronnies/showmodel.asp?Type=18&make=hdmc&a=489&b=32&Action=O

http://partsfinder.onlinemicrofiche.com/ronnies/showmodel.asp?Type=18&make=hdmc&a=489&b=32&Action=O

part number 11 is the stopper. it looks like a one piece compared to my year model which was two pieces.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

This is a great resource to look at your parts for your bike. http://partsfinder.onlinemicrofiche.com/ronnies/partsfinder.htm


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

yank, thanks for the info man! Currently I am running a 150/16 but was thinking of going with a 18 vee rubber white wall. Do you know if the overall height between the two is the same or is the 18 taller? If it is I will most likely stay with the 16 to keep it as low as possible. I will more than likely keep that stopper on because I know from experience that them air ride systems are by no means bullet proof and you could get a leak at any moment on the road. So this stopper will prevent fender rub? Is it true that the platinum air ride slams lower than legends? Any input on which system to run? I am more comfortable with Legends only cause its more familiar to me but some say platinum are just as nice or nicer.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Does anyone know if and when the next Rev will be out?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

jml said:


> yank, thanks for the info man! Currently I am running a 150/16 but was thinking of going with a 18 vee rubber white wall. Do you know if the overall height between the two is the same or is the 18 taller? If it is I will most likely stay with the 16 to keep it as low as possible. I will more than likely keep that stopper on because I know from experience that them air ride systems are by no means bullet proof and you could get a leak at any moment on the road. So this stopper will prevent fender rub? Is it true that the platinum air ride slams lower than legends? Any input on which system to run? I am more comfortable with Legends only cause its more familiar to me but some say platinum are just as nice or nicer.


I honestly think the 18 inch would,be a little taller but by how much depends on the height of the tire. I.e 150/70 18 or 150/80 18. As far as airride goes I really don't know which is better or which goes lower. I hear shotgun is pretty good too and goes up,quickly because of the design, meaning the dump raises the bike and the switch lowers it.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Yank said:


> I honestly think the 18 inch would,be a little taller but by how much depends on the height of the tire. I.e 150/70 18 or 150/80 18. As far as airride goes I really don't know which is better or which goes lower. I hear shotgun is pretty good too and goes up,quickly because of the design, meaning the dump raises the bike and the switch lowers it.


Hey Yank, I pulled the trigger on a Shotgun Airide today...are you running it on your bike or is it a rigid?


----------



## 2DCADDY (Feb 14, 2008)

nice bike homie


----------



## ChefChill (Nov 7, 2013)

BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> Got a 04 RoadKing wanted to order my 21x3.5 front wheel with 90/21 tire they told me unsafe?:dunno:


the 90 is stretched over and creates less tire on the road. I had a 90 on my 06 RK. I was also told it wasnt safe at the shop. I switched to a 70/21 white wall. hard to find and expensive. just my .02


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

805dicos said:


> Any one no bout shovelheads i need some adjusting done


Hey Bro I pm you about your bike.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## 509-roller (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Daddy ooo said:


> The same guy that did Anthony,s with the orange ingraved bike. He,s a youngster out of San Jose name Alex he,s new on the scene


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Daddy ooo said:


> Hittin some new move on the Remix of ~DADDY O STLYE~
> View attachment 674112


Looking Good HOMMIE...:thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>



Nice Pic Richie Homie got a Nice Bike


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Pics From Merced Lake Show.. mine & Hommies Bike..


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

sweet looking bikes. you doing the toy run for renegades in two weeks?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## hd_txb (Nov 20, 2013)

rollin this look for awhile need to change it up


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

hd_txb said:


> View attachment 907313
> rollin this look for awhile need to change it up


Very nice scoot bro, looks good! 

Kind of reminds me of my old deluxe but I like all the additional black you have going on.


----------



## hd_txb (Nov 20, 2013)

thanks bro. you had your bike looking good.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

hd_txb said:


> View attachment 907313
> rollin this look for awhile need to change it up


I love the blacked out theme with white walls. Looks good.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

I am gonna try to do the same with my bagger.


----------



## hd_txb (Nov 20, 2013)

thanks homie silver always looks good with some black


----------



## David 76 (Jan 9, 2012)

I posted this a few weeks ago and go some replies… sorry I didn’tcheck my pm’s
Email me if interested [email protected]
Not in a hurry so no bs offers, no low ballers, CASH ONLY
NOOOOO TRADES!
Serious offers will be considered
2001 Harley softail
1450 cc 88 c/I engine
52k miles (always serviced have paperwork to back it up)







Never been down (knock on wood)


----------



## Danilo (May 11, 2013)

A quick vid my young son put together...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uUucCAJ5Gg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ArtMan515 (Nov 23, 2013)

Here is a Boss Hoss Trike that I have done a lot of striping and painting on. 











He wanted a big spider looking like it was going to jump on the passenger.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

David 76 said:


> I posted this a few weeks ago and go some replies… sorry I didn’tcheck my pm’s
> Email me if interested [email protected]
> Not in a hurry so no bs offers, no low ballers, CASH ONLY
> NOOOOO TRADES!
> ...


That's sharp!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Thanks for posting. Matt is one of my personal favorite builders. As anyone can tell from the video, he is a very humble dude and has crazy talent. It's nice to see someone make it who is not a big mouth arrogant punk. I met him at a show in 2004 and he was so chill, just a cool dude.


----------



## tattoo 208 (Oct 28, 2013)

98 fat boy . Daily rider


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Getting mine redone again
Stretched 3 inches, lowered 1 inch down onto tire

7 1/2 stretch


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

509Rider said:


> Getting mine redone again
> Stretched 3 inches, lowered 1 inch down onto tire
> 
> 7 1/2 stretch


Wow you really stretched that rear fender! That's gonna look killer.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Yank said:


> Wow you really stretched that rear fender! That's gonna look killer.


Thanks yank I really wanted it layed out. It's less then 1 inch from the ground


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

this one is firme!!!!!!:thumbsup:


David 76 said:


> I posted this a few weeks ago and go some replies… sorry I didn’tcheck my pm’s
> Email me if interested [email protected]
> Not in a hurry so no bs offers, no low ballers, CASH ONLY
> NOOOOO TRADES!
> ...


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

Just picked up a 1980 Shovelhead


----------



## Osage Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

KIPPY said:


> View attachment 932442
> 
> Just picked up a 1980 Shovelhead


Nice, I got a 79 .. Have had it for 25 yrs.. Looks very similar . Unable to post pics


----------



## KACHANILLA (Jul 5, 2012)

KIPPY said:


> View attachment 932442
> 
> Just picked up a 1980 Shovelhead


Very nice carnal nice color combination haves the old-school bagges clean


----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

that scoot is super nice bro


KIPPY said:


> View attachment 932442
> 
> Just picked up a 1980 Shovelhead


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

HERES A SNEAK PEAK OF MY FENDER THAT JUST RECENTLY GOT PAINTED BY MY HOMIE GEORGE & PINSTRIPED BY LAMBERSON....


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

KIPPY said:


> View attachment 932442
> 
> Just picked up a 1980 Shovelhead


Nice


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

KIPPY said:


> View attachment 932442
> 
> Just picked up a 1980 Shovelhead


You gonna be selling it?


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

MrWorm714 said:


> HERES A SNEAK PEAK OF MY FENDER THAT JUST RECENTLY GOT PAINTED BY MY HOMIE GEORGE & PINSTRIPED BY LAMBERSON....


 very nice Homie.


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Yank said:


> I am gonna try to do the same with my bagger.
> View attachment 911241


 Cool:thumbsup:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

lowdeville said:


> You gonna be selling it?


Probably I can't keep nothing lol


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

KACHANILLA said:


> Very nice carnal nice color combination haves the old-school bagges clean


Thanks it's my first bike don't know much about them I just wanted 1 lol


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

GRACIAS HOMIE...



Daddy ooo said:


> very nice Homie.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

KIPPY said:


> View attachment 932442
> 
> Just picked up a 1980 Shovelhead


Nice bike kippy let me check if I have any pictures of it before the makeover.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Nice bike kippy let me check if I have any pictures of it before the makeover.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

KIPPY said:


> View attachment 932442
> 
> Just picked up a 1980 Shovelhead


 very clean bike


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


KIPPY said:


> View attachment 932442
> 
> Just picked up a 1980 Shovelhead


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Holy shhit! Doing it big!


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

KIPPY said:


> View attachment 932442
> 
> Just picked up a 1980 Shovelhead


bad ass vicla kippy!


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

KIPPY said:


> View attachment 932442
> 
> Just picked up a 1980 Shovelhead


Bad ass 
I need bags for mine


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

MY BIKE POSTED UP THIS LAST WEEKEND.... IF ANYONE OUT THERES KNOWS OF A GOOD PLACE TO GET SOME FISHTAIL PIPES INBOX ME PORFAS, THATS MY NEXT TASK...GRACIAS...


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

YANK...I installed my new shotgun air ride the other day and its bad ass! I've only taken out the bike a couple times to try it out due to the weather but so far I love it, mostly cause now I can SLAM IT! Thanks for turning me on to the shotgun system.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

getting closer...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

jml said:


> View attachment 946825
> View attachment 946833
> 
> 
> getting closer...


Looking good! like how it lays especially with your back fender extended!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

MrWorm714 said:


> MY BIKE POSTED UP THIS LAST WEEKEND.... IF ANYONE OUT THERES KNOWS OF A GOOD PLACE TO GET SOME FISHTAIL PIPES INBOX ME PORFAS, THATS MY NEXT TASK...GRACIAS...


That look FIRME!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

MrWorm714 said:


> MY BIKE POSTED UP THIS LAST WEEKEND.... IF ANYONE OUT THERES KNOWS OF A GOOD PLACE TO GET SOME FISHTAIL PIPES INBOX ME PORFAS, THATS MY NEXT TASK...GRACIAS...


where did you get your blanket. I cant find that color up here in Northern Cali.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

MrWorm714 said:


> MY BIKE POSTED UP THIS LAST WEEKEND.... IF ANYONE OUT THERES KNOWS OF A GOOD PLACE TO GET SOME FISHTAIL PIPES INBOX ME PORFAS, THATS MY NEXT TASK...GRACIAS...


bad ass vicla bro......try la baggers in el monte i believe ...or you can look them up on facebook too bro


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

gracias homie.... 



Yank said:


> That look FIRME!


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

got it at the Harley swapmeet in long beach @ veterans stadium... it goes on once a month if im not mistaken....



Yank said:


> where did you get your blanket. I cant find that color up here in Northern Cali.


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

thx homie & I will checkout the lead...again muchos gracias



homie said:


> bad ass vicla bro......try la baggers in el monte i believe ...or you can look them up on facebook too bro


----------



## hayanxpocho69 (Sep 12, 2010)

Vasquez61 said:


> My compas bike with the christmas lights on





one4SJ said:


> FIRST LIGHT'N JOB FROM NOR CAL CUSTOM'S


anyone know what brand lights they used, looks really bright thanks if anyone knows the owners?


----------



## hayanxpocho69 (Sep 12, 2010)

jml said:


> View attachment 946825
> View attachment 946833
> 
> 
> getting closer...


what rear fender is that? looks awesome bro


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

firme vical:thumbsup:


jml said:


> View attachment 946825
> View attachment 946833
> 
> 
> getting closer...


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

1964rag said:


>


Damn that looks nice :thumbsup: Not usually a fan of white HD's but this one works, very classy!


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

hayanxpocho69 said:


> what rear fender is that? looks awesome bro


thanks, a friend of mine extended an original fender. I wanted to use an original fender to still run the fender light and all the original light bar and plate.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

208ragtime said:


> firme vical:thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## 1503rudedogg (Sep 4, 2013)

bikers alley in riverside, they are always at long beach swapmeet.


----------



## jd salas (Jan 22, 2013)

New to the site here. Just poppin by to show off my vicla and to say what up?
View attachment 965362


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

My new build


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

payfred said:


> UCE Family


I like dis post more please


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> :dunno:


Nice


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

whats the difference between a full cut out...and the drilled holes when installing 6x9's in saddle bags...thanx for the input:thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

A full cut out will make your bag weak up by where you secure the bag to the rails.with the weight of two 6x9s and a amp,after time the bag will break.


homie said:


> whats the difference between a full cut out...and the drilled holes when installing 6x9's in saddle bags...thanx for the input:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

oldskool6six said:


> A full cut out will make your bag weak up by where you secure the bag to the rails.with the weight of two 6x9s and a amp,after time the bag will break.


:thumbsup:thanx for the input oldskool....any body else?


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

homie said:


> :thumbsup:thanx for the input oldskool....any body else?


Looks cleaner with the holes, factory type of look.


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

divine69impala said:


> Looks cleaner with the holes, factory type of look.


true:yes:


----------



## lencho1964 (Dec 29, 2013)

clean rides


----------



## lencho1964 (Dec 29, 2013)

new ride


----------



## lencho1964 (Dec 29, 2013)

avocado lake


----------



## lencho1964 (Dec 29, 2013)

my sporty


----------



## lencho1964 (Dec 29, 2013)

*the old lady bike*

my lady bike


----------



## ruditog (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## lencho1964 (Dec 29, 2013)

clean ride, do you have close ups , of the art work on bags


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

bike i just finish 2 weeks ago


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

just debute at easyrider show 1-4-14


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

bad ass bike chavalin, sick paint bro!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ruditog said:


> View attachment 984641


damn thats clean:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

chavalin said:


> View attachment 1001001
> View attachment 1001009
> View attachment 1001009


 bad ass bike homie. Love the paint job


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

What size tire would you guys recommend for a Harley road king rim 21x3.5 a 90 21 or a 120/70/21???


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

chavalin said:


> View attachment 1001001
> View attachment 1001009
> View attachment 1001009


Bad ass. Sal Manzano paint?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

chavalin said:


> View attachment 1000985
> View attachment 1000993
> bike i just finish 2 weeks ago


Saw pics of this bike it is bad ass! i love it. how did you do at the easyrider show? are you coming up to Sac easyriders? would love to see this in person.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

el cuate-g said:


> What size tire would you guys recommend for a Harley road king rim 21x3.5 a 90 21 or a 120/70/21???


are you running a whitewall? if so i like the look of the 90 21 better but they(whoever they is)say that the 120/70 is safer. all a personal preference. avon metzlet make the 90 21, only vrubber makes the 120/70 in whitewalls.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what are the going rates of a 21 inch white wall front tire these days? are they more common now?


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Yank. Yea has to be white wall for me. I guess 90 21 it is then. I've heard about the 120 70 21 being safer but i don't really ride much out of town and if i do i will have the stock one that i can throw on.


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

FOR SALE ON EBAY RIGHT NOW !!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261367965746?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> what are the going rates of a 21 inch white wall front tire these days? are they more common now?


a link to Motorcycle superstore who normally carry them. tax free and no shipping cost.
http://www.motorcycle-superstore.co...&SearchParameters=64-402-0-0-0-1-24-1-6_1-9_7


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/kp7NSpQ.png My brothers.


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

http://i.imgur.com/yTwIPrA.png


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

oldsoul said:


> http://i.imgur.com/kp7NSpQ.png My brothers.


That bike looked clean at the Easyriders show


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

Yea,he got second and people's choice I think.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

redoing my bagger. almost done with the paint.


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

yea im sal manzano but here in tijuana im chavalin thats wat my son calls me


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

it did good at the easyrider show for its first time out best radical award


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)

MY NEW TOY!


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

MY BIKE POSTED UP.....


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Yank said:


> redoing my bagger. almost done with the paint.
> View attachment 1006938
> View attachment 1006946
> View attachment 1006954
> ...


Damn yank, that's a SICK ASS paint job bro, love the colors! What does the face of the fairing look like? Can't wait to see it back together...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

jml said:


> Damn yank, that's a SICK ASS paint job bro, love the colors! What does the face of the fairing look like? Can't wait to see it back together...


Thanks
i am putting it together now but its taking a little longer than i hoped. oh well. here is a pic of the front.


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

hey yank, what size of wheel and tire are you running in the rear


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TIME TO START A NEW PROJECT


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Finished last night


----------



## HD-JESSE (Oct 16, 2010)

Yank said:


> Finished last night
> View attachment 1015145
> View attachment 1015153


Looking good ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Some pictures i took at the Majestic Picnic


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

looks fresh yank! post some more pics on the ground!


----------



## A mi gusto 97 (Jan 29, 2011)

BLVD66 said:


>


Nice Vicla when are we going for a ride


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

easyridershow sacramento


----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

Yank said:


> Finished last night
> View attachment 1015145
> View attachment 1015153


 Dam yank that looks hella good. Nice paint job and color calaberation


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks daddio!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank did you make it to the rally? I was not able to go to the show but I was at the rally. If these new "proposed" Cali laws get passed that would be some bullshit for sure!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> easyridershow sacramento
> View attachment 1018538




Nice to see you reppin with the big dogs at the show :thumbsup:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

1997 Harley Fatboy for sale. Has a lot of extras. PM for details.


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

MAG8888 said:


> Yank did you make it to the rally? I was not able to go to the show but I was at the rally. If these new "proposed" Cali laws get passed that would be some bullshit for sure!


What are the proposed cali laws you heard about,how are they going to affect us ? Thanks


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

oldskool6six said:


> What are the proposed cali laws you heard about,how are they going to affect us ? Thanks


http://m.motorcycle-usa.com/321/177...ds-of-Bikers-Rally-at-California-Capitol.aspx


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

oldskool6six said:


> What are the proposed cali laws you heard about,how are they going to affect us ? Thanks


The link bigsmooth posted has all the details. Basically it is a bullshit move to try and prevent the clubs from wearing their patches by making a flourescent vest or jacket mandatory when riding. The other issue that would affect all of us in Cali is making lane splitting illegal.


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

MAG8888 said:


> The link bigsmooth posted has all the details. Basically it is a bullshit move to try and prevent the clubs from wearing their patches by making a flourescent vest or jacket mandatory when riding. The other issue that would affect all of us in Cali is making lane splitting illegal.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Reyes76 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

CHANGING MINDZ said:


> View attachment 1020834
> 
> 1997 Harley Fatboy for sale. Has a lot of extras. PM for details.


Nice ride bROther


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Wow some amazing bike coming out. Makes me miss my Road King.......


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

My Harley


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

CHANGING MINDZ said:


> View attachment 1020834
> 
> 1997 Harley Fatboy for sale. Has a lot of extras. PM for details.


I still dig this bike Ralph I didn't know it was a fat boy good luck on the sale


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

some pics from easy rider show in sac last weekend


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

Wedo 505 said:


> Nice ride bROther


Thank you bROther


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I still dig this bike Ralph I didn't know it was a fat boy good luck on the sale


Thank you Larry.


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Not a lot dun it's my 2nd bike bought it new n 2011 jus keeping it highway trip friendly


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

NO-WAY said:


> Not a lot dun it's my 2nd bike bought it new n 2011 jus keeping it highway trip friendly


wish i had a bone stock new one, just ride and no worries.


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

96 heritage 20k miles 6gs is that a good deal


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> 96 heritage 20k miles 6gs is that a good deal


is it clean title? is it from the coast? no rust? sounds like a good deal. kelly blue book value is 5k - 7k


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yup clean title in Colorado no leaks 6 k firm


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

elspock84 said:


>


Beautiful paint job. love the colors and how big the flake is.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Yank said:


> Beautiful paint job. love the colors and how big the flake is.


Tanks where done black base then 2 cups of micro flake from sparkle efx


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

saw this bike on another thread its going to be beautiful!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

i have an issue with my road king it don't want to start but if i put gas in the carb it starts then turns off real quick can anyone think what it could be ? thanks for any help in advance .


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## onelow05 (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anybody have any pics of 78 shovelhead with spokes wheels


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> i have an issue with my road king it don't want to start but if i put gas in the carb it starts then turns off real quick can anyone think what it could be ? thanks for any help in advance .


sounds like your not getting fuel, is your tank dirty, check your petcock below the tank, maybe someone turned it off. Maybe your petcock is plugged...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

82 shovel head with spokes?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

if that is not it then check your carb. same thing happened to me got something in the needle and it would shut off, but petcock would be the first thing to check.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Yank said:


> 82 shovel head with spokes?
> View attachment 1053634
> View attachment 1053642


----------



## onelow05 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks yank that's badass bike


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes. I had some rust from my tank get caught in the carb and kept it open. Drop the bolt in the bottom of the bowl and see if there is debry. It only takes a tiny grain of sand or rust to stop it up. I had to coat the inside of the tank and put an in line fuel filter on.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

europass said:


> Yes. I had some rust from my tank get caught in the carb and kept it open. Drop the bolt in the bottom of the bowl and see if there is debry. It only takes a tiny grain of sand or rust to stop it up. I had to coat the inside of the tank and put an in line fuel filter on.


I did the same exact thing. Keep the gas tank full during the winter


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

Yank said:


> if that is not it then check your carb. same thing happened to me got something in the needle and it would shut off, but petcock would be the first thing to check.


t
thanks for the help


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

jml said:


> sounds like your not getting fuel, is your tank dirty, check your petcock below the tank, maybe someone turned it off. Maybe your petcock is plugged...


thanks


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

love this bike.


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## erikl1986 (Feb 6, 2014)

New to the site looking for some crahs bars for a 1996 heritage softail any body riding out this weekend in socal


----------



## erikl1986 (Feb 6, 2014)

just picked up this 96 got some nice ideas for it looking for crash bars and heats shield for rear cylinder


----------



## Swagzilla (Oct 19, 2012)

my glide


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

firme pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Some pictures i took at the Majestic Picnic


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Reyes76 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Reyes76 said:


> View attachment 1073561


 very cool bag liners! where did you get them? i want to do the same to mine.


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

qvo homies heres some pics of my vicla...


----------



## Reyes76 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yank said:


> very cool bag liners! where did you get them? i want to do the same to mine.


www.theinteriorshop.com you can also find them in ebay by the same company @100 bucks


----------



## Reyes76 (Feb 7, 2013)

oneofakind said:


>


Nice very nice


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

My contribution to this thread.... (excuse the lousy Cell phone pics)


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Phat6Deuce said:


> My contribution to this thread.... (excuse the lousy Cell phone pics)



"Excuse" what bro? Those are some damn nice pics and that scoot is clean as fuck. Let me know if it's time for you to move on, I'm in the market!


----------



## bull06 (Mar 12, 2012)

Phat6Deuce said:


> My contribution to this thread.... (excuse the lousy Cell phone pics)


That is one clean Azz ride


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

MAG8888 said:


> "Excuse" what bro? Those are some damn nice pics and that scoot is clean as fuck. Let me know if it's time for you to move on, I'm in the market!


Thanks Brotha... I appreciate it. Don't know if I'm willing to part with her just yet. I've been approached a few times already, but right now, i'm gonna hold on to her for a bit.


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

bull06 said:


> That is one clean Azz ride


Thanks as well.....


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Reyes76 said:


> www.theinteriorshop.com you can also find them in ebay by the same company @100 bucks


for both saddle bags and lids? they dont have any prices on their website


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Phat6Deuce said:


> My contribution to this thread.... (excuse the lousy Cell phone pics)


That is really clean and tastefully done. I like your bike a lot! very sweet looking bike! love how you painted your nacelle. the engraving is perfect as well. not too much not to little just right.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

getting ready for Autorama. last show for this bike. to much hassle i just want to ride her.
View attachment 1077177
View attachment 1077185
View attachment 1077193
View attachment 1077201
View attachment 1077209
View attachment 1077217


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

Yank said:


> That is really clean and tastefully done. I like your bike a lot! very sweet looking bike! love how you painted your nacelle. the engraving is perfect as well. not too much not to little just right.


I appreciate it, Yank. I wanted to do something a little different with the Nacelle. I was skeptical at first with the paint sticking to chrome, but I powdercoated it first then painted. I initially just did the passing light buckets, but for some reason, something seemed 'off'. I went ahead and complimented the Nacelle to match the front fender and I couldn't be any happier that I did. I agree with the engraving....I just didn't want to 'flood' the entire bike. Most of the engraved pieces were on the parts that can be replaced with the original solid pieces which I have; so just in case, i take long rides, they can easily be swapped out. Thanks Again.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Phat6Deuce said:


> My contribution to this thread.... (excuse the lousy Cell phone pics)


 do you have more pics, this bike is beautiful!!


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

jml said:


> do you have more pics, this bike is beautiful!!


JML... thanks. what additional pics are you looking for? i can try and look for some but these pics basically sums it all up.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

not looking for any in particular just thought you had more to look at, if not thats cool. Great looking bike!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Our 3rd annual cinco de mayo run will be held Saturday May 3 2014 starting at Renegades Classics in Sacramento at 10 am. hopefully you can join us for a day of riding and camaraderie.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Phat6Deuce said:


> My contribution to this thread.... (excuse the lousy Cell phone pics)


i can dig it


----------



## Reyes76 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yank said:


> for both saddle bags and lids? they dont have any prices on their website


Yea Yank look on ebay think 120 free shipping for both bags and lids no bottoms


----------



## Reyes76 (Feb 7, 2013)

Phat6Deuce said:


> My contribution to this thread.... (excuse the lousy Cell phone pics)


Killer bro


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

From the Photo shoot with Bagger Magazine. October 2103 issue


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

BIG DIRTY said:


> From the Photo shoot with Bagger Magazine. October 2103 issue
> 
> 
> View attachment 1090377
> ...


Very nicely done!!!


----------



## Calirican2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Phat6Deuce said:


> My contribution to this thread.... (excuse the lousy Cell phone pics)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

Calirican2 said:


> Phat6Deuce said:
> 
> 
> > My contribution to this thread.... (excuse the lousy Cell phone pics)
> ...


----------



## 96Linc (Apr 8, 2008)

Phat6Deuce said:


> My contribution to this thread.... (excuse the lousy Cell phone pics)


Nice ride bro


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

here's my rebuild pics
before

after


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 805dicos (Mar 12, 2011)

805dicos said:


> Ttt


Ttt


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

finally installed the pipas now just need the air ride...


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

MrWorm714 said:


> finally installed the pipas now just need the air ride...
> 
> http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/bigworm714/media/new2_zps0b6de316.jpg.html


Very nice...Air Ride will make it even more killer!!


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

Gracias....



Phat6Deuce said:


> Very nice...Air Ride will make it even more killer!!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## erikl1986 (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice bikes on this forum. Im lookign for a 21 spoke wheel for a good deal for a 96 heritage softail if anybody knows let me know im in socal.


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

On air ride.thinking of selling or trading..pm me if interested.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

not sure what i like better the bike or your avatar...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

bullet one said:


>


nice sled, bullet one. Hardly find or see clean 'white' bikes out there.


----------



## jrss (Jun 2, 2007)

320


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Daddy ooo (Sep 3, 2012)

regal ryda said:


> here's my rebuild pics
> before
> 
> after


 good job mike. I know she look good next to the 62


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

What air horns do you guys run?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

We will be starting a Cesar Chavez Ride to commemorate him near his birthday. The ride would be on Saturday 3/29 and would meet at Vallejos Restaurants 1100 O St
#8https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vallejos-Restaurants/142027712141

Sacramento, CA at 9:30. if your interested please let me know. Thank you.

*Vallejos Restaurants* 
THREE LOCATIONS TO SERVE YOU ! 1331 O Street, Sacramento - (916) 444-2837 1100 O Street, Sacramento - (916) 498-1744 1900 4th Street, Sacramento - (916) 443-8488 Mexican Restaurant: 1,325 like this


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


bullet one said:


>


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Need to get rid of this 2000 roadking. 6 speed baker tranny, true Rhinehart duels, 95 inch screaming eagle kit, power commander, chrome front end, progressive rear shocks etc. $10,500 is what im looking to get out of it. Sorry really not many other pics I have. Located in ca bay area.


----------



## Figueroae78 (May 27, 2009)

Dyna Harley, chopped, 140ci, fast
for sale


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

jml said:


> not sure what i like better the bike or your avatar...



 the avitar


the bikes clean to :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

SOUTH GATE CAR SHOW


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

SOUTH GATE CAR SHOW


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Figueroae78 said:


> Dyna Harley, chopped, 140ci, fast
> for sale
> View attachment 1149546
> View attachment 1149554


That's a trip, does this have a negative rake on it? Trippy looking Dyna, what are you asking for it?


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

LATIN SKULL said:


> SOUTH GATE CAR SHOW


Anymore pics of the blue street glide I like that but can't see the front end or any detail


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Yank said:


> Anymore pics of the blue street glide I like that but can't see the front end or any detail


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

CANT FORGET ABOUT THE SICKEST SEAT!!


----------



## Figueroae78 (May 27, 2009)

MAG8888 said:


> That's a trip, does this have a negative rake on it? Trippy looking Dyna, what are you asking for it?


Its a bad ass bike, fast, sits like a bobber. Asking 10k OBO maybe consider a trade.


----------



## shaggy13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just finished, for now.


----------



## alika808 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ab


----------



## alika808 (Jun 25, 2013)

LATIN SKULL said:


> SOUTH GATE CAR SHOW


Does anybody know who makes the rear fender n bags thats are on the blue street glide?


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

Still up for grabs.pm me,will trade for impala,bomb,show me what you have to offer...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

shaggy13 said:


> Just finished, for now.


nice bike


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

harley springer rear fender stretched out 6 1/2


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Bought my first Harley,going to pick it up Sunday,plans are new tires,paint,pipes,and lowering kit


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

lowdeville said:


> Bought my first Harley,going to pick it up Sunday,plans are new tires,paint,pipes,and lowering kit


Nice!! Is that a wide glide?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

morpheus said:


> Nice!! Is that a wide glide?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


thanx,97 dyna lowrider 13000 original miles


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

Just went and picked up my fathers old bike. He passed away in 2010 and this has been in the garage ever since. 05 dyna wide glide. About to do a lil make over and ride it like i know he would want me to!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## erikl1986 (Feb 6, 2014)

View attachment 1185442


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

erikl1986 said:


> View attachment 1185442


thats bad ass:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

21 in rim , Looking to sell or trade for 21 wire rims


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

erikl1986 said:


> View attachment 1185442


bad ass!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

erikl1986 said:


> View attachment 1185442


----------



## erikl1986 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks still need my air ride and probably be done after that


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> View attachment 1185858
> 
> 21 in rim , Looking to sell or trade for 21 wire rims


Price


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

NO-WAY said:


> Price


Don't know what they go for ? Need to look them up when u get some time


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a 130/18 or 140/18 rear wide whitewall tire? I know vee rubber makes a 150 but that's a little too wide. I need it for a 97 fatboy...thanks


----------



## shaggy13 (Jan 16, 2014)

jml said:


> Does anyone know if there is a 130/18 or 140/18 rear wide whitewall tire? I know vee rubber makes a 150 but that's a little too wide. I need it for a 97 fatboy...thanks


http://www.ebay.com/itm/130-70-18-Vee-Rubber-VRM-302R-Rear-White-Wall-Motorcycle-Tire-/181138282411


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> Bought my first Harley,going to pick it up Sunday,plans are new tires,paint,pipes,and lowering kit


Nice scoot man, you will be running with the SOA in Canada in no time...

Seriously though, the Dyna is a great HD to start with. They handle nice and the mod options are endless.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

MAG8888 said:


> Nice scoot man, you will be running with the SOA in Canada in no time...
> 
> Seriously though, the Dyna is a great HD to start with. They handle nice and the mod options are endless.


Wiseass,not putting any fairings on this one:roflmao:I was looking for a heritage or a deluxe,but this one come along at a real good price with low mileage


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

in ten days we will be having the Cinco de Mayo Run in Sacramento. Hopefully we will see you there with a Bike Show and after party at Florez Bar and Grill on 5900 S Land Park Dr. Sacramento. if you need any info call Rudy at 916 654-7610


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Picked up a clean Road King w/stage 1 and only 9k miles, decided if I was gonna go all out on my springer I needed a new ride.

















Stretched fenders for the classic, getting ready to tear her down. 3" stretch on front 6.25" on rear.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

That's a bad bitch right there


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks bro.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

can anyone tell me how to remove the fuel guage on my tank?


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Should just pop out with a little pressure, just don't twist or the chrome will slip and will scratch the window.


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1200258&d=1398612677
My FLHPI.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Bigsmooth said:


> Should just pop out with a little pressure, just don't twist or the chrome will slip and will scratch the window.


Is there wiring underneath I need to be careful of?


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

It has some play in the harness 3-4". Just think of it like a wine bottle cork, it will pop out


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Mine almost done


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Bigsmooth said:


> It has some play in the harness 3-4". Just think of it like a wine bottle cork, it will pop out


thanx for the help,got it out:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

509Rider said:


>


Gorgeous :nicoderm:


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

509Rider said:


>


Pics do this one no justice. So clean


----------



## go helm (Apr 11, 2012)

road king bobber


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Took pics of this


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

a few pics of the cinco de mayo run from yesterday


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

nice bikes yank, looks like you had a good turnout, your bike came out killer bro! Love that blue, patterns are sick too.


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

04 road king 14k miles, 39" beach bars, 36" fishtail pipes, new 21" 80 spoke, Danny Gray seat, legends air ride, Jl audio amp, 6x9s with ipod hookup lots of chrome and accessories, bag extensions. Looking for impala or bomb in good condition.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

jml said:


> nice bikes yank, looks like you had a good turnout, your bike came out killer bro! Love that blue, patterns are sick too.


Thanks brother, it was a good time


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Yank said:


> Thanks brother, it was a good time


hey yank, at one time we had talked about pulling out a bump stop from my bike to lower the rear another inch or so. can you tell me about that again, how involved is it? Is it easy to do and is it safe, will it affect the way the bike rides? I have a 05 heritage with shotgun airride...thanks bro.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

nevermind yank, i found our past conversation...


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Heres a few pics of my bike its a 94 Heritage nostaglia everything has been done by me and my brothers in his garage the bike has been in our family for about 13 years


















this last pic is my bike my brothers bike which is the same bike on pg.380 of this thread and our homeboy Manny Cisneros El Camino at a show in murrieta my brother built the whole bike in his garage its been changed a few times over the years but this last change made his bike a show winner theres a few bikes in this thread that he has done work too anyway i just wanted to post up pics as i am a fellow lowrider and belong to this forum also


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm working on my bro's 96 fatboy, sometimes it starts right away and run fine, then sometimes you can try starting it and it will just turn but won't kick over. I thought it was fuel or maybe the petcock but last night I started it fine twice then it wouldn't so I tried spraying starter fluid in the carb and still didn't start. To me now it seems like a fire problem, maybe plugs, wires, or coil. Its not the battery, that cranks good, any ideas???


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

fred your nostalgia is sweet bro, I like the way it looks with those bags!


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd pull a plug and see if you got spark just don't hold on to the spark plug itself Thank you for the comment on my bike the bags are off a 77 shovelhead we repainted them to match the stock colors and welded up custom mounts to sit lower than stock


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Heritage Fred said:


> I'd pull a plug and see if you got spark just don't hold on to the spark plug itself Thank you for the comment on my bike the bags are off a 77 shovelhead we repainted them to match the stock colors and welded up custom mounts to sit lower than stock


what speakers are you running, how do you like them? do you have more pics of it, and the black and white one, is that yours too?


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a pair of rumble road speakers but changed out the speakers to alpines since the stock speakers were cheap ones they sound good if you listen to oldies and songs like that bass is not that great I was going to do a full setup in my bags but I didn't want to cut them up for speakers since they are old shovelhead bags the black and white bike is my brothers he does most of our work as far as fabrication and stuff


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

you guys do some nice work man! Very cool bikes! Did your brother pull that rubber stop on the swing arm off to get it that low? Internal wiring looks clean as f*** on your bikes!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

jml said:


> nevermind yank, i found our past conversation...


hey Holmes normally I say don't do it but with shotgun air ride it's the revers, you dump the air out and it goes high. I would remove the rubbers behind your swing arm. So when you lower it it goes all the way to the fender or ground.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Heritage Fred said:


> Heres a few pics of my bike its a 94 Heritage nostaglia everything has been done by me and my brothers in his garage the bike has been in our family for about 13 years
> View attachment 1216882
> View attachment 1216890
> View attachment 1216898
> this last pic is my bike my brothers bike which is the same bike on pg.380 of this thread and our homeboy Manny Cisneros El Camino at a show in murrieta my brother built the whole bike in his garage its been changed a few times over the years but this last change made his bike a show winner theres a few bikes in this thread that he has done work too anyway i just wanted to post up pics as i am a fellow lowrider and belong to this forum also


thats bad ass mine was the 96 with green and silver. Wish I would have never got rid of the tins but in did keep my emblems


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

His springer in the front is shorter than stock length that is what makes the bike sit lower.


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Yank the Springer on my brothers bike we cut about a foot off the bottom and welded in the twisted part or rather he did as far as our airride we both run a setup called hi-low it's normal were you hit a air release and it lays out hit the switch and you get back to ride height needless to say if his bike blows a air line he gets towed home mine doesn't sit as low as his so I can still ride just really bumpy we both took the swingarm rubbers out too and internal throttle is the way to go I had internal clutch however is was hard on the wrist so I went back stock were as his is suicide shift


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Bye the way his bike sits low enough to knock the reflectors off the road when riding and when layed out its less than a inch off the ground next for me is airride front end some engraving and Cisneros pinstriping


----------



## erikl1986 (Feb 6, 2014)

Is bobs big boy having bike night tomorrow in Downey


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

YANK, can you chime in on my problem with the 96...this evening I changed out the plugs and wires and still the same, tomorrow I'll go to HD and get a new coil...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

hey bro does it have the tip sensor.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> hey bro does it have the tip sensor.


ME??? If so, I have no idea...


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Once its started does It stay running?


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

BIGJOE619 said:


> Once its started does It stay running?


yeah...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

jml said:


> YANK, can you chime in on my problem with the 96...this evening I changed out the plugs and wires and still the same, tomorrow I'll go to HD and get a new coil...


could be your electronic ignition, hard to tell sometimes but if you pull your points cover to see if it smells like its burnt or looks dis colored it could be bad. I know it sounds funny but it could be that. Does it make a difference if you pull the choke? So hard to tell unless you have the bike in front of you. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

seems like it was the coil, changed it out yesterday and seems to be starting fine now...hopefully. Now on to putting new Vrubbers and new 18 spoke in the back and 21 up front. Then change out the bars and should be done hopefully.


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


509Rider said:


> Mine almost done


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

SOME PICS OF ARIZONA LOWRIDER STYLE HARLEY BAGGER SHOW


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Mooneyes:










LAHD Bike Night at Bob's Big Boy:





























Vatos Y Viclas Cinco De Mayo Show:


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Heritage Fred said:


> Heres a few pics of my bike its a 94 Heritage nostaglia everything has been done by me and my brothers in his garage the bike has been in our family for about 13 years
> View attachment 1216882
> View attachment 1216890
> View attachment 1216898
> this last pic is my bike my brothers bike which is the same bike on pg.380 of this thread and our homeboy Manny Cisneros El Camino at a show in murrieta my brother built the whole bike in his garage its been changed a few times over the years but this last change made his bike a show winner theres a few bikes in this thread that he has done work too anyway i just wanted to post up pics as i am a fellow lowrider and belong to this forum also


Hey Fred! 

Your bike and your brothers bike are bad ass. Here are a few pics I took...


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Bart I recognize some of those pics from the menudo run great pics


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

elspock84 said:


>


I love that cool old school paint!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

:facepalm::dunno:

sYxU_lYBHpY#t=54


----------



## cochino1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just picked up my first harley road king


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74 (Mar 31, 2010)

A before and after.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

dyebartdie said:


> Hey Fred!
> 
> Your bike and your brothers bike are bad ass. Here are a few pics I took...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

My new toy I just picked up


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

anyone using dyna beads for tire balancing? I used them for the first time now on my bros bike and took it out yesterday and its bouncing like crazy up front. I called the company and told me to try adding another .5 ounce...anyone else experience this?


----------



## emanuel1 (Jan 13, 2013)

*My bike 94 heritage with a 23*


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

jml said:


> anyone using dyna beads for tire balancing? I used them for the first time now on my bros bike and took it out yesterday and its bouncing like crazy up front. I called the company and told me to try adding another .5 ounce...anyone else experience this?


I use them on my green bike and they work great


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

Has anyone rode a 19"x3.5 on their vici or have you heard anything good or bad about them


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

70HD said:


> Has anyone rode a 19"x3.5 on their vici or have you heard anything good or bad about them


i ran a 19 inch rim for years but that was before the 21x3.5 ever came out. i loved it cause the tire was wider and it was in a whitewall by avon.


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

Yank said:


> i ran a 19 inch rim for years but that was before the 21x3.5 ever came out. i loved it cause the tire was wider and it was in a whitewall by avon.
> View attachment 1240794
> View attachment 1240802
> View attachment 1240810


How about mounted on an FLHT do think it would hold the weight and ride good


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

elspock84 said:


>


What's the demension of the front 21" rim? U using a 90 or 120 tire? Thanking In Advance



BIG HECTOR 74 said:


> A before and after.


Nice Build Hector



Yank said:


> i ran a 19 inch rim for years but that was before the 21x3.5 ever came out. i loved it cause the tire was wider and it was in a whitewall by avon.
> View attachment 1240794
> View attachment 1240802
> View attachment 1240810


:thumbsup:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

The newer Harley's come with a 19 stock front rim. Yeah it would probably hold more weight than a 21


----------



## Barbermac (Oct 30, 2013)

Where can I find a 18" inner tube with side valve for a 130/70-18 tire , can't find one


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

for sale $9800 located in ca bay area


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)




----------



## varo (Jul 6, 2008)

my bike at san jose streetlow show 6-1-14


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

varo said:


> my bike at san jose streetlow show 6-1-14
> View attachment 1258674


Beautiful


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

Has anyone kept upto date or watch the new biker live on discovery? I noticed the guys from Torch industries were on the last one representing the southwest


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

^^^them guys build some nice bikes


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

divine69impala said:


> View attachment 1256186
> 
> for sale $9800 located in ca bay area


Make a offer


----------



## Concrete_Prodigy (Jul 11, 2013)

*88 Heritage bagged, 6 Gal. tanks*

My 88 Heritage, this Is an old pic, since then I've put a 21" x 3" diamond cut spoke In the front and 16" chubby apes


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

08


----------



## Slaka (Jun 28, 2014)

HARLEY DAVIDSON RULES!


----------



## Viclero305 (Jun 30, 2014)

This is the best thread. Let's keep it going.


----------



## crowe- (Jun 4, 2014)

I appreciate all of the posts on this thread. It has truly inspired me on my bagger build. Air ride installed last weekend. Last step is some old school pinstripe art. Any great ideas from you experts? I'm open to suggestions. Base color is a burnt copper metallic, orange pearl mid-coat, topped with a heavy copper/orange flake. Again, many thank yous for the inspiration.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

before and after,still waiting on lowering shocks and exhaust
b


----------



## BLVD66 (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## Viclero305 (Jun 30, 2014)

This is my Vicla in the making.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

Viclero305 said:


> This is my Vicla in the making.


the bike is sweet but i am really digging that house!


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

07 Streetglide 20" bars all black #chromewontgetyouhome


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SOUTHCYDE said:


> 07 Streetglide 20" bars all black #chromewontgetyouhome


Chrome wont get you home, but it will get you laid......


----------



## Viclero305 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks, here are more pics.


----------



## koemmover (Jun 18, 2014)

New to forum. Some pics of my 05 deluxe


----------



## Viclero305 (Jun 30, 2014)

I love the 42 cholos. Great looking Softail.


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## crowe- (Jun 4, 2014)

Very nice looking rides


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

MAL VICIO


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Any info on the blue bike, what's that style called with the low handlebars, that's fucking Firme


fresnocustoms559 said:


> *A FEW MORE PICS OF CHICANO LIFE MC 2ND ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO- BLESSING OF THE BIKES BBQ @ FRESNO CUSTOMS 2012....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> Any info on the blue bike, what's that style called with the low handlebars, that's fucking Firme


still Chicano style just with beach bars.


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

70HD said:


> View attachment 1315890


 latest paint job I threw down on my home boys vici


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yank said:


> still Chicano style just with beach bars.


thanks homie


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> before and after,still waiting on lowering shocks and exhaust
> b


Looking good bro, what exhaust are you going to run?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

MAG8888 said:


> Looking good bro, what exhaust are you going to run?


http://www.paulyaffeoriginals.com/pyo-catalog_pyostuff-xpipes.htm


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> http://www.paulyaffeoriginals.com/pyo-catalog_pyostuff-xpipes.htm


Those are nice pipes, I had a set on my 05 Night Train. They sound good and don't rob all the power from you.


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

MAG8888 said:


>


BAD ASS PICS !


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

pics of my bike at the rally last weekend


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey vatos, i just scored a 07 streetglide and was wondering if anyone knows if i could run a 23 inch spoke up front without having to rake it with the same fender. Also will a legend air ride system fit from a 07 streetglide to a 09 elctra glide? Thanks guys


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

jml said:


> Hey vatos, i just scored a 07 streetglide and was wondering if anyone knows if i could run a 23 inch spoke up front without having to rake it with the same fender. Also will a legend air ride system fit from a 07 streetglide to a 09 elctra glide? Thanks guys


Yes but you will have to lower the front.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

europass said:


> Yes but you will have to lower the front.


Yes to running a 23 without any mods or the air ride? Thanks


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

My understanding is you have to lower the front end in order to compensate for the larger front tire. You also need to modify your front fender to accept the larger tire. If I'm wrong chime in and correct me homies


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

jml said:


> pics of my bike at the rally last weekend
> 
> View attachment 1350314
> View attachment 1350322
> ...


Beautiful bike!


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

jml said:


> Hey vatos, i just scored a 07 streetglide and was wondering if anyone knows if i could run a 23 inch spoke up front without having to rake it with the same fender. Also will a legend air ride system fit from a 07 streetglide to a 09 elctra glide? Thanks guys


Does it already have a 21" or are you making the switch from stock?


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> Does it already have a 21" or are you making the switch from stock?


making the switch from stock...oh thanks for the comment on my bike bro!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

jml said:


> Hey vatos, i just scored a 07 streetglide and was wondering if anyone knows if i could run a 23 inch spoke up front without having to rake it with the same fender. Also will a legend air ride system fit from a 07 streetglide to a 09 elctra glide? Thanks guys


You don't have to lower th front but to get a better ride you should get raked triple trees for a 23. You might need to get an adapter for the front fender to fit, not real sure on that one.


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

If you have a Fb account check my site out http://www.facebook.com/chicanoyank


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Do you guys have pics of LOWRIDER STYLE Streetglides or Ultras. I need some motivation. This is the one I just picked up from my homie. Needs ALOT of work


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

jml said:


> Do you guys have pics of LOWRIDER STYLE Streetglides or Ultras. I need some motivation. This is the one I just picked up from my homie. Needs ALOT of work
> 
> View attachment 1369962


. Go to http://www.facebook.com/Chicanoyank to see a bunch o cool low rider style bikes.


----------



## shaggy13 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

jml said:


> pics of my bike at the rally last weekend
> 
> View attachment 1350314
> View attachment 1350322
> ...


NICE!


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

http://http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt26/sg805pix/imagejpg7.jpghttp://http://rs594.pbsrc.com/albums/tt26/sg805pix/imagejpg4.jpg~c100


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

http://[URL=http://s594.photobucket.com/user/sg805pix/media/imagejpg7.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

sg805 said:


> http://


thats beaufitul but most of the engraving you will not be able to see cause it will be behind the frame. very beautiful though.


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks engraveitinc did it. Yeah a lot of it is covered he did a lot more work than we talked about. Try ice posting more parts he did for me but couldn't figure it out


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

do you guys have more pics of this bike?


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

I have more at home thats my homeboy **** Dane I ride with him all the time my bro built that bike and Cisneros painted it I'll post some more pics later


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Heritage Fred said:


> I have more at home thats my homeboy **** Dane I ride with him all the time my bro built that bike and Cisneros painted it I'll post some more pics later


I dig them colors, its a roadking right? Hey Fred, I pulled the stop on my heritage like you and Yank said and got another inch of slam out of my shotgun setup, the pics i posted of that rally/show a couple weeks ago, i was laying pipe in the grass at the park, looked sick bro, thanks!


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

BigVics58 said:


> NICE!


Thanks bro!


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

JML bike looks really good longer pipes will sit right on the ground his bike is a RoadKing it's a super nice bike pics don't do it justice


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Any Viclas going to Xavier the Xman cruise for the cause show this weekend in San Diego


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

a few pics from a show we hit in S.D. yesterday big thanks to Majestics C.C. for letting us chill with them yesterday


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

some pics of DagoDanes bike for jml


----------



## thenineonefive (May 27, 2014)

Anyone know good sites for parts for road kingz


----------



## Viclero305 (Jun 30, 2014)

sg805 said:


> Thanks engraveitinc did it. Yeah a lot of it is covered he did a lot more work than we talked about. Try ice posting more parts he did for me but couldn't figure it out


Wow, sick work. I would love to see more engraved parts! Any place I could buy parts already engraved or do I need to send my parts in? Thanks guys!!!


----------



## thenineonefive (May 27, 2014)

Looking for a painter in Texas, need to redo my hog.


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

Heritage Fred said:


> some pics of DagoDanes bike for jml
> View attachment 1383049
> View attachment 1383057
> View attachment 1383065
> View attachment 1383073


Thanks Fred


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

jml said:


> Do you guys have pics of LOWRIDER STYLE Streetglides or Ultras. I need some motivation. This is the one I just picked up from my homie. Needs ALOT of work
> 
> View attachment 1369962


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Wow,love that glide^^:thumbsup:


----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Good chit!


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Not mine ....sure is bad though


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Posted pics of this bike and many more at https://www.facebook.com/chicanoyank


----------



## Phat6Deuce (May 13, 2009)

Yank said:


> Posted pics of this bike and many more at https://www.facebook.com/chicanoyank


Always look forward to your FB posts,Yank!! keep it up!!


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## 70HD (Mar 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

No pics from Street Vibrations In Reno yet? I know the weather turned out to be shit so I pussed out and stayed home. Fuck riding through the sierras in the rain...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> No pics from Street Vibrations In Reno yet? I know the weather turned out to be shit so I pussed out and stayed home. Fuck riding through the sierras in the rain...


= u soft


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> = u soft


Is that a question? I can be hard if you prefer it that way...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> Is that a question? I can be hard if you prefer it that way...


throw out a nohomo once in a while 

:burn:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> throw out a nohomo once in a while
> 
> :burn:


If I do that it's not worth trolling the interwebz...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt for baggers


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Damn bro, nice job with this one too! Are you going to build one to keep or is this the one?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MAG8888 said:


> If I do that it's not worth trolling the interwebz...


----------



## daddylac83 (Mar 2, 2013)

My 1990 heritage softaifl, 15k cash, or 18k trade.. 21" front wheel, 18" back wheel. 24k miles.. Big daddy fat spoke wheels. New paint, custom stretched rear fender, 59 Cadillac tail lights. 18" apes, stretched dual fishtail exhaust.New Mexico


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Just picked up my 1st hog.. excited.. need to make a few changes soon but i love it. Learning as i go...:wave:fambam


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

MAG8888 said:


> Damn bro, nice job with this one too! Are you going to build one to keep or is this the one?


Im gonna keep this one I wouldnt mind one of them fancy patterned out jobs but Im too cheap


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

MAG8888 said:


> No pics from Street Vibrations In Reno yet? I know the weather turned out to be shit so I pussed out and stayed home. Fuck riding through the sierras in the rain...


here are a few pics i took http://www.bikerhotline.com/eventcoverage/2014/14_rudy_street/index.php


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

check out my page Http://www.facebook.com/chicanoyank


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

sick


----------



## BUBBTOP60 (May 24, 2014)

MAG8888 said:


> No pics from Street Vibrations In Reno yet? I know the weather turned out to be shit so I pussed out and stayed home. Fuck riding through the sierras in the rain...


Just got back from a hour+ ride in +4c,or about 40 fehrenheit uffin:


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yank said:


> here are a few pics i took http://www.bikerhotline.com/eventcoverage/2014/14_rudy_street/index.php


Some great pics Yank, thanks for sharing! Pretty cool to see Shope out there. Oh and the legend Matt Hotch, that dude is a true artist and very humble. Did you happen to notice if Billy Lane was in attendance? I was wondering if he was going to jump back in or back out since his recent release. 

I actually moved so I'm out in the middle of nowhere now. You guys rode by my place when you passed Colfax on 80. I was going to go even with the shitty weather (rode in much worse and a lot further) but my bike is all tore apart at Two Gunners out in Grass Valley area. 

Thanks again for the pics bro!


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Yank said:


> View attachment 1429234
> check out my page Http://www.facebook.com/chicanoyank


Hey Yank, what wheels are you running and what size in the rear? Sick!


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

europass said:


> Hey Yank, what wheels are you running and what size in the rear? Sick!


Thanks brother the rims are DNA 21x3.5 in front and 18x4.5 in the rear. Had to shave the brake caliper and the spacer to make it fit,plus pulley spacer to let the tire clear the belt. It's a 03 so it has the old fat belt.


----------



## BUBBTOP60 (May 24, 2014)

Yank said:


> Thanks brother the rims are DNA 21x3.5 in front and 18x4.5 in the rear. Had to shave the brake caliper and the spacer to make it fit,plus pulley spacer to let the tire clear the belt. It's a 03 so it has the old fat belt.


who makes a 21" whitewall?
that bike is sweetuffin:


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

BUBBTOP60 said:


> who makes a 21" whitewall?
> that bike is sweetuffin:


 Avon, Metzler and VRubber. I like Metzler and Avon better and Avon just came out with a 21/120.


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Where do you guys get your DNA spokes? any good places besides the guys on Ebay?


----------



## dyebartdie (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's a shot I took at the La Raza Run a few weeks ago


----------



## varo (Jul 6, 2008)

here's a couple of mine


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

need some help fellaz...both me and my cuz have 04 roadkings....he ordered his 21in front rim, with the thick whitewall, but is having trouble with it rubbing...he's already ordered 3 different brackets, but none fight.....makes no sense, the company he's ordering them from is telling him that they should fit a roadking...but after doing some research, they're meant for roadkings with softail fenders ????? idk how the fuck that makes sense....but anyways, I already ordered mine also, but I don't wanna go through the same shit he's going through....any suggestions.....I ordered the 21in mammoth with the thick whitewall also.....how do you keep the tire from rubbing ?????


----------



## bull06 (Mar 12, 2012)

Which tire your runnin? the 120 70 21 Vee Rubber or the 120 70 21 Avon White wall? I know the Avon has a lot of rotational growth. Generally when you put a 21" on with a 120 70 21 you gotta drill out the holes to 3/8"


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

Vee rubber


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## shaggy13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Your going to have to drill out the front holes on your fender so you can move the fender up in the front. I've done that to 4 touring bikes like that with no rubbing after.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

so there is no kit needed ???


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld


----------



## -RichC- (May 24, 2011)

I have a really nice 97 heritage softail pretty much fully done recently for sell at a really good price not sure how to post pics but for more info & pictures please contact me text or call 801-232-0064 trust me u won't be disappointed in the bike or price


----------



## Reyes76 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Redline79 (Dec 24, 2010)

I thinking about get some engraving done ,now never had any done so want some pointers what to look for In a good craftsman . and what kind money should I be looking at spending I am sure left some questions out but add later Thanks for all help


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

my08 road king


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> Just picked up my 1st hog.. excited.. need to make a few changes soon but i love it. Learning as i go...:wave:fambam


What size of rear rim is that can anybody tell me size and width?


----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

My '99 Roadstar:


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

19


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

adamp said:


> My '99 Roadstar:


Looks goodI have a 99 roadstar also


----------



## jnasty580 (Nov 29, 2014)

highway said:


> View attachment 1437417
> View attachment 1437417


love the stretch fenders. Where did you get them?


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

If you guys are traveling in those now thats gangster


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

jnasty580 said:


> love the stretch fenders. Where did you get them?


those were built by Torch Industries


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

do you guys have pics of a streetglide rolling a 23 spoke?


----------



## shaggy13 (Jan 16, 2014)

jml said:


> do you guys have pics of a streetglide rolling a 23 spoke?


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

These are torch ind.bikes


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## oklas405 (Nov 27, 2013)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


Clean viclas! I hope to have mine lookin like that one day.


----------



## 1503rudedogg (Sep 4, 2013)

04 Roadking


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

anyone close to georgia be intrested in a 95 softail heritage?ill post pics if needed..


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

*I just got done editing the video for the Harley Davidson Bagger with a amazing Audio/Video system....
Stay Tuned you dont want to miss this vid
































*


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## gixxere (Oct 17, 2013)

First off, all the bikes on this site are PIMP!!!!!

This is my first Harley. I come from a long line of Sportbikes and i dont know why i waited so long to jump ship. I ride way too much to pimp my ride like i would like but its cool. Just means i need to get another Harley. 
Here are my 2010 Road Glide Custom and my 98 BMW 1100RT..... ignore the messy garage.....lol Wifes car dont leave me no room for the bikes!!!


----------



## morpheus (Apr 9, 2003)

scrape'n-by said:


> anyone close to georgia be intrested in a 95 softail heritage?ill post pics if needed..


Pics please


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

nice


----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


BIG LOUU said:


> nice


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

gixxere said:


> First off, all the bikes on this site are PIMP!!!!!
> 
> This is my first Harley. I come from a long line of Sportbikes and i dont know why i waited so long to jump ship. I ride way too much to pimp my ride like i would like but its cool. Just means i need to get another Harley.
> Here are my 2010 Road Glide Custom and my 98 BMW 1100RT..... ignore the messy garage.....lol Wifes car dont leave me no room for the bikes!!!
> ...


Dig the seat. Where did you get that? Looking for something like that for mine so I can ride the wife.


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

~TRUCHA~


----------



## bull06 (Mar 12, 2012)

So I'm thinkin' about doin' some gold pearl or over reduced silver patterns on the white which has Ice Pearl on it too. Should I just lay the gold pearl patterns over top and call it good or should I put a lil' more Ice Pearl over the patterns when I'm done? what you guys think? Im also adding some art work to the rear of the bike on the bags and some on the front fender. also plannin' on some white pearl with Candy orange patterns on the black too.


----------



## bull06 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lil bit of work I did on my Eglide


----------



## DIRT_BAG (Sep 28, 2014)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


Holy shit that's a bad ass bike. Dope song to


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

..


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

Where's a good place to buy a set of fat daddy spokes? 21" & 16"?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Topic revived and saved!!!


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

classic53 said:


> SOME PICS FROM THE RIVER RUN


Like that Blue one!


----------



## shainerman (Dec 30, 2010)

My Heritgae im building. Just got the tins back from paint. Looks black, but actually really deep green with micro flake. Beautiful bike in this thread!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## shainerman (Dec 30, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


>




BEAUTIFUL!!! Job well done. Love all the accesories


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

KC International


----------



## jml (Apr 19, 2012)

europass said:


> Where's a good place to buy a set of fat daddy spokes? 21" & 16"?


KC International


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## 208ragtime (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


Fleetwood Rider said:


>


----------



## shainerman (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

This Saturday 5/2/2015 9:00 am at Renegades Classics 6758 Folsom Blvd, Sacramento, CA 95819






BIKE SHOW Trophies


----------



## blazink5 (Jun 20, 2011)

*09 SG*


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

shainerman said:


> View attachment 1631233


looks great


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

5Six Bel Air said:


>


beautiful


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## SPIDER1959VERT (Feb 2, 2006)

Bike we did for a customer


CALIFORNIA CYCLES INC.
535 SEBASTOPOL RD 
SANTA ROSA CA 
707 540-0267


----------



## Yank (Mar 23, 2011)

This site is rarely updated so if you want the latest info on Chicano style bikes go to this link....https://www.facebook.com/ChicanoYank


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

when i got it


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

rode for about a year then decided todo a quick paint job,then 18months later


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## oklas405 (Nov 27, 2013)

My vicla I've been workin on


----------



## oklas405 (Nov 27, 2013)

sg805 said:


>


That's a clean deluxe. How much does it cost to engrave the bars like that? Very clean


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

MY PROJECT 2000 ROAD KING


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Who's heading to street vibrations this weekend?


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

oklas405 said:


> My vicla I've been workin on


This bitch is on point for sure, damn nice! Is that a LePera seat or did you have it custom made?


----------



## oklas405 (Nov 27, 2013)

MAG8888 said:


> This bitch is on point for sure, damn nice! Is that a LePera seat or did you have it custom made?


Thanks! It's actually a Danny Gray buttcrack solo. I do have a leather LePera barebones solo also but I think I'm gonna post it on ebay soon. Holla at me if you're interested.


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

Man now I want a bike


----------



## sg805 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks, engraving was done by hernan at engraveitinc. Think bars wer 900


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

Up for grabs for anyone who wants to make a come up http://m.ebay.com/itm/161860238595


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey Florida city what bike does that fit


----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Heritage Fred said:


> Hey Florida city what bike does that fit


That primary should fit 1999 - 2006 Dyna's and softail models of the same years...


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

MAG8888 said:


> That primary should fit 1999 - 2006 Dyna's and softail models of the same years...


Right on thanks Mag888


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

scrape-it said:


> View attachment 1753905
> View attachment 1753913
> 
> View attachment 1753929
> View attachment 1753937


That's my brother in the second pic from the top with the orange helmet


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Selling 2 clocks and a Harley lamp $75 shipped also crash bars off 06 e.g with hard bag mounts $100 plus shipping


----------



## Florida City (Mar 27, 2007)

Heritage Fred said:


> Hey Florida city what bike does that fit


The primary came off of a softail but you would have to check cause I'm not sure of what years it fits it has part number HD 60506-99 stamped on the inside. Thanks for looking


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

MOSTHATED CC said:


>


Looking good bro! Really liking those bars and the tank.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

thanx ese


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

my road king done , next the sounds and should be riding soon


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Got a 77 Shovel Head FLH motor and trans don't have more than 5k on them. asking 9K OBO call or txt me 615-208-1506


----------



## aron81 (Oct 5, 2015)

Started off as a complete stock 2006 Harley Sportster 883 did a big bore 1200 kit and it snowballed into what you see here, the only thing that is stock anymore is the rear swing arm other than that everything has been replaced or custom made for it.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

My old bike sold it a few months back, 72 ironhead


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

My old pro street. 127ci El Bruto,300mm.


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Got any pictures of that Shovel? Fucker is clean as fuck!!


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

Looking for a Softail with a 21 and some fishtails got 8k in hand if anyone is selling one txt me 915-208-1506. Thanks


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

just got this 06 road king 
can some one tell me what brand white wall tire for the front is good its a 21inch wheel this is my first bike and i don't know much bout what brands are good and what brands are just garbage thanx


----------



## StrayCat (Nov 24, 2013)

https://youtu.be/064ohm4i-6k


----------



## StrayCat (Nov 24, 2013)

https://youtu.be/QzKGGYdY4dg


----------



## oklas405 (Nov 27, 2013)

verde said:


> View attachment 1863346
> 
> 
> just got this 06 road king
> can some one tell me what brand white wall tire for the front is good its a 21inch wheel this is my first bike and i don't know much bout what brands are good and what brands are just garbage thanx


Avon and Vee Rubber are the only options for a 21x3.5 white wall. In my opinion, the Avon is of much better quality but the white wall itself is thinner than on the Vee. I like the fatter white wall on the Vee but chunks of rubber starting falling off on my way back from an out of state run so I'll never get Vee again.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

verde said:


> just got this 06 road king
> can some one tell me what brand white wall tire for the front is good its a 21inch wheel this is my first bike and i don't know much bout what brands are good and what brands are just garbage thanx


I run shinko..happy with em


----------



## hazmat (Nov 8, 2009)

just picked up this Ultra Classac. I want to ride it this summer then fix it up over winter


----------



## hhrchef (Nov 24, 2009)

what freeway bars do you have on front? Did you lower the bike?


----------



## DeL OeStE RoB (Jun 16, 2016)

i wanna lower my road king before i stretch my rear fender and order my stretched bags ive been seeing lowering shocks for the rear but 2 inches do they make any that drop atleast 2 1/2 inches?


----------



## el cuate-g (Sep 13, 2008)

Without air ride that's as good as it gets. I had legends air ride on my road king and still wasn't happy how low it was.


----------



## europass (Dec 7, 2012)

DeL OeStE RoB said:


> i wanna lower my road king before i stretch my rear fender and order my stretched bags ive been seeing lowering shocks for the rear but 2 inches do they make any that drop atleast 2 1/2 inches?


I have a set of bullys that i ran with the 1-3 lowering blocks. I think i had them on the 2" and the bike was slammed. Lower than when i had air ride. I still have the shocks if you are interested.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

the hogg on them thangs...


----------



## Harley-Rider (Mar 31, 2009)

My road king.


----------

